#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-21
<SUFLEX> что за батва? Это своп. Но не в свопе проблема я имею ввиду
<SUFLEX> /dev/sdb4 /mnt/DATA ntfs defaults 0 0
<SUFLEX> /dev/sda1 /mnt/SHARED ntfs defaults 0 0
<SUFLEX> вот мой нтфс
<mva> » ntfs
<mva> сам писал?
<mva> ну, так или иначе - я тебя поздравляю
<SUFLEX> я его в прошой раз не скопировал
<artus> эммм
<SUFLEX> с терминала забыл не увидел низ
<mva> кстати, давай сначала
<mva> с какого из разделов пропадают фотки и видео?
<SUFLEX> с нтфс. я н а это намекнул тогда когда ты мне сказал про драйвер. так как ее решить
<mva> не использовать ядерный ntfs-драйвер
<mva> а желательно ВООБЩЕ не использовать ntfs
<mva> потому, что это проприетарная файловая система, спецификаций на которую не имеется
<mva> и M$ не желает ими делиться
<mva> и отладить работу с этой файловой системой невозможно
<mva> есть драйвер ntfs-3g, но он требует сторонний пакет и тоже не гарантирует нормальной работы
<mva> в добавок — т.к. работает черех fuse, то все операции чтения-записи намного медленнее, чем на живую
<mva> а ядерный драйвер ntfs годен только для чтения
<mva> если монтировать раздел с правами на запись с ядерным драйвером на ntfs — можно и не такое получить
<mva> ну и да
<SUFLEX> ммм. Спасибо за понятный ответ вообще. Ясно.
<mva> если так уж хочется иметь общий между Linux'ом и говноОС раздел — лучше как минимум фат использовать
<mva> а вообще, нефиг дуалбутиться
<mva> определись, какая система тебе нужна и в ней и сиди
<SUFLEX> я некоторые интрументы просто ну никак не запущу на линукс. а мне нужно иногда. даже часто
<mva> значит не сиди в Linux. Не?
<mva> или используй виртуалку
<SUFLEX> а рабоать и сидеть приятнее в линукс. Она удобнее. Человечная
<mva> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mva> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<SUFLEX> то есть убунту
<mva> :)
<SUFLEX> :)  знаю знаю
<SUFLEX> просто привык
<SUFLEX> виртуалка - это просто ИЗДИК
<SUFLEX> не для меня
<mva> ну-ну
<mva> лучше кушать кактус
<SUFLEX> зато отвечаешь за свои действия
<SUFLEX> а то свосем заврался
<SUFLEX> мне это как то вставляет.  почти как щабит
<SUFLEX> и я очень часто переезжаю границу. на поезде. Меня таможенники задалбливают. если увидят Винду
<mva> и?
<mva> в дуалбуте они ее не увидят, а в виртуалке увидят?
<mva> тебе не кажется, что это гон?
<SUFLEX> приходится так ТАРИТЬСЯ от них
<mva> и да, купи её
<mva> и будь спокоен
<SUFLEX> Не просто они не разбирвются на самом деле
<AndreX> клёвая маза
<SUFLEX> они просто смотярт на рабочий стол
<SUFLEX> И сразу определяю
<SUFLEX> а детали не знаю
<SUFLEX> т
<SUFLEX> если винда. То сразу тамначинается разборка
<mva> » купи её
<SUFLEX> нА без разницы. У меня и так лицензия студенческая
<mva> это не лицензия, это самообман
<SUFLEX> почемку
<mva> » купи её
<SUFLEX> дали же
<mva> и весь софт, что у тебя стоит
<mva> и ты поймёшь, что оно тебе не нужно
<SUFLEX> Ну это уже другой вопрос( тысяч на 500) наврено )
<SUFLEX> если легально
<mva> вот и купи
<SUFLEX> Денег нет
<mva> тогда не используй
<SUFLEX> А надо мне иногда.
<SUFLEX> Очень
<mva> зачем?
<SUFLEX> Borland C++ Visual Studio 2010 Flash
<skrishi> а что на с++ незя писать в убу?
<mva> 1) я спросил «зачем», а не «что», 2) и зачем это говно нужно?
<SUFLEX> Вот .  А на них есть возможность заработать
<mva> на ком "на них"?
<SUFLEX> используя
<SUFLEX> их
<skrishi> на перепродаже пиратских дисков? )))
<mva> например?
<SUFLEX> Мне нужны их проектные файлы
<mva> зачем?
<skrishi> а их не подключить?
<SUFLEX> Я пишу на них. Где я открою bpr файл
<mva> _зачем_ тебе писать на них?
<skrishi> и помоему что-то было под линь визуал срр
<mva> чем тебя не устраивает, например, QtCreator?
<SUFLEX> есть NetDevelop Mono
<mva> фу
<mva> быдлокодеры вчяти
<SUFLEX> не просто смари
<SUFLEX> Приходит заказчик. Разные разные. Студенты в основном. надо сделать именно там. Потому что нужны скриншоты
<SUFLEX> Для диплома
<SUFLEX> или курсовой
<SUFLEX> Это мелкий заработок. но все равно.
<skrishi> а вайн?
<skrishi> =)
<mva> 1) это не мешает использовать виртуалку, 2) проблемы индейцев, как говорится
<mva> и вообще, здесь не любят воров, ага
<SUFLEX> Если подскажешь как запустить Builder я буду очень благолдарен
<SUFLEX> Flash  я запускаю
<SUFLEX> я не вор.
<mva> да неужели?
<SUFLEX> я просто пока студент. Денег иначе не будет ваще. Я умру. Кому от этого хорошо
<SUFLEX> никому
<SUFLEX> )
<mva> хм
<skrishi> на крышах хорошо платят )
<mva> почему я не ворую, при этом у меня есть деньги и я живой?
<skrishi> ломом помахать тоже полезно )
<SUFLEX> может научусь когда-нибудь. Может ты бы научил бы). по братски )
<SUFLEX> mva:
<mva> чему научил?
<mva> системному администрированию? администрирования highload проектов? пилению чужого кода?
<mva> :)
<mva> просто попользуй Linux лет 5-7 — сам научишься :)
<mva> ну, первые два — "попользуй на сервере с высокой посещаемостью" :)
<SUFLEX> ) может быть
<SUFLEX> не. не админ-е не мое
<AndreX> SUFLEX: ищи работу которую ты можеш делать
<SUFLEX> разработка
<skrishi> вот и разрабатывай )
<SUFLEX> web
<mva> на lua и ruby
<mva> ;)
<skrishi> вот я например 8 классов и коридор.. ничего не знаю.. сижу капаю пхп.. и радуюсь жизни.. зато пива не пью )
<mva> skrishi: брось каку
<mva> :)
<mva> учи lua
<mva> он лёгкий
 * skrishi убейте меня.. уже в глазах першит
<SUFLEX> php-крут все таки
<mva> чем?
<skrishi> mva, если не я, то никто.. движок сайта на пхп.. а плугин так автор и не дописал )
<mva> миллионы мух не могут ошибаться?
<SUFLEX> ну он самый webный
<mva> error: ubdefined confition `самый webный'
<skrishi> самый вебный хтмл ))
<SUFLEX> )))
<mva> *undefined
<mva> *condition
<mva> таки в 06:40 надо спать, а не по чатам сидеть >_<'
<SUFLEX> из динамики php и javascript
<mva> лол
<SUFLEX> почему
<mva> ты в курсе, что php и javascript — абсолютно разного уровня вещи?
<mva> _АБСОЛТНО_
<SUFLEX> нне совсем
<SUFLEX> не совсем
<mva> ну и да, это не отменяет того, что php говно
<mva> и да, нет разницы на чем быдлокодить, на lua ли или на ruby, или даже на php
<skrishi> =)
<mva> но когда начинаешь писать серьёзный проект — осознаёшь всю его ущербность
<skrishi> mva чо ты его так не любишь? )
<mva> а ты бы попереписывал плагины на нём с моё
<mva> я бы на тебя посмотрел :)
<skrishi> язык как язык )) сначало был моден джава, потом перл, сейчас пхп, пото ещё чтонить будет модно )
<SUFLEX> php -  сила реально. просто... вот так вот.
<mva> SUFLEX: аргументы будут?
<mva> или "есть только два тиа мнений: моё и не правильное"? :)
<SUFLEX> для средних проектов
<SUFLEX> согласен
<skrishi> типа*
<skrishi> спать пора ))
<mva> :)
<SUFLEX> но в основном то средние рпекты и пишутся
<mva> skrishi: перл всегда был одинаково моден
<SUFLEX> проекты
<mva> что 10 лет назад, что сейчас
<SUFLEX> серьезные обычно на java
<skrishi> не знаю.. сейчас очень редко встечаю )
<mva> что тогда на нем кодили упоротые хакеры, что сейчас
<skrishi> и всёравно просто текстовый обработчик )
<mva> просто сейчас в вебдевы выбилось много тупых леммингов, которые осилили только простой, как 2х2 синтаксис пхп и возомнили себя программистами
<skrishi> незнаю.. я что перл не смог освоить, что пхп ))) одно, многобуков и . )
<SUFLEX> не. ну . простота - важно
<SUFLEX> все таки
<mva> нет
<mva> из-за этой вот простоты постоянно и приходится покупать все более и более мощное железо
<skrishi> да.. вот было время.. когда моя мать писала операционную систему на асэмблере...
 * skrishi настальгирует
<mva> потому, что программисты разучились считать каждый байтик в оперативной памяти и каждый занятый процессором такт
<SUFLEX> да ты прав. но для своей ниши php гениален
<mva> да, для ниши "я нихера не умею, но хочу сделать мегапуперсайт ,чтобы мне дала Лена с третьего курса"
<mva> только лишь для этого
<skrishi> ну не знаю насчет гениальности )))
<SUFLEX> а чем нет
<SUFLEX> проще нету
<mva> есть
<mva> sh
<skrishi> )
<mva> python
<mva> lua
<mva> ruby
<mva> C
<SUFLEX> python не проще
<mva> проще
<skrishi> на си сайт? )
<mva> skrishi: а что?
<SUFLEX> но он мне тоже нравится
<skrishi> ну типа cgi?
<mva> skrishi: а sh тебя не смутил? :)
<mva> skrishi: не обязательно. Можно и сокет слушать самому :)
<mva> да, в конце концов, Erlang!
<mva> на нём тоже сайты пишут
<mva> :)
<skrishi> блин, ща ты меня запаришь.. а мне в пятницу проектт сдавать )))
<skrishi> жене )
<skrishi> она не наниматель, ей отмаза что есть новые наработки не покатит )
<SUFLEX> В хостинге тоже проблема
<mva> ложь
<SUFLEX> это первая проблема мб
<SUFLEX> а ну
<SUFLEX> докажи
<skrishi> у нормального хостера таких проблем нет
<mva> если в кармане только 10 рублей (а то и вообще ни копейки), то да, проблема
<mva> а у меня на VPS'ке прекрасно крутятся веб-проекты на всех перечисленных языках
<SUFLEX> не. просто проблема в том что они ваще не предоставлют возможность
<mva> кто они?
<SUFLEX> VPS
<mva> какую возможность?
<SUFLEX> ну канешна
<SUFLEX> я имею ввиду попроще
<mva> можешь по-русски говорить?
<mva> я тебя даже через слово не понимаю
<mva> как будто сам с собой говоришь и отвечаешь не в попад
<SUFLEX> пне. может я медленней пишк
<SUFLEX> )) пишу
<mva> ещё раз, с самого начала.
<SUFLEX> поэтому такой рассинхрон
<AndreX> SUFLEX: пьяный чтоле?
<mva>  <mva> | а у меня на VPS'ке прекрасно крутятся веб-проекты на всех перечисленных языках
<mva> в чём проблема с хостингом?
<SUFLEX> c VPS никаких
<mva> ну а чего тогда ты тут
<SUFLEX> на то и VPS
<mva> ну и?
<mva> что не так, в таком случае?
<SUFLEX> не всегда есть возможность взять VPS
<mva> почему?
<SUFLEX> ну он заметно дороже
<mva> нету 5$/мес на самую говняную?
<mva> хотя, даже за 3 продают
<mva> а уж что говорить от 20$ за нормальную на ксене
<skrishi> за 2,5
<mva> нафиг нужна такая работа
<skrishi> а чего стоит нормальниый vps?
<SUFLEX> 20$ нету
<mva> 06:54:31               <mva> | нафиг нужна такая работа
<mva> особенно, если при этом приходится еще воровать
<SUFLEX> хахаха. Какая работы
<SUFLEX> моя чтоди
<SUFLEX> так не мой же сайт будет в итоге
<mva> ну, у тебя же нету 20$
<skrishi> mva а сколько реально может потинуть vps хост за 5 баков?
<mva> skrishi: ну, один-два сайтика (не нагруженых) — авосьпотянет :)
<skrishi> 1,5 к уникумов сможет осилить?
<mva> при средней посещаемости человек 20 в день :)
<mva> skrishi: попробуй
<skrishi> =))))))
<skrishi> нафиг такой vps нужен тогда? ))
<SUFLEX> вот я и же говорю. Надо по любому нормально отваливать. не для средних
<mva> нищеброды не нужны же, ну
<mva> да и никто не запрещает в конце концов купить самому нормальный впс и хостить на нем поделки для клиентов, которые им лепишь
<mva> и брать с них самому деньги за хостинг
<skrishi> SUFLEX: вообщето 20 баксов это не много.. это можно на рекламе сделать за месяц
<SUFLEX> да причем нищеброды. Просто зачем плптить больше.
<mva> зачем вообще платить за воздух?
<SUFLEX> skrishi:  20$ мало для нормального VPS
<mva> когда можно арендовать сервер, пусть и виртуальный, и брать с клиентов деньги за хостинг самому, а не для третьей конторы и класть их  себе в карман, а не дяде васе?
<SUFLEX> mva:  это не к местиу
<skrishi> за 80 уже можно выделеный взять нормальный..
<mva> за 60
<mva> за 80 - даже очень нормальный :)
<skrishi> ну я по амтердамски не бумбум )))
<skrishi> 60 помоему только в европе
<sharikoff> можно апще не парица
<mva> да
<mva> в рашке вообще хостинг - говно
<mva> ВООБЩЕ любой
<sharikoff> а взять и выделить себе скока надо
<skrishi> и поставить его у себя дома ))
<sharikoff> дома шумит ппц
<mva> опять ложь
<mva> УМВР
<mva> ЧЯДНТ?
<skrishi> )
<skrishi> чо?
<sharikoff> говорит убрал его в раковину
<mva> У Меня Всё Работает, Что Я Делаю Не Так?
<sharikoff> и что я делаю не так
<skrishi> понял )
<skrishi> блин )
<sharikoff> шумит говорю сильно
<mva> ложь
<mva> наглая
<sharikoff> =)
<skrishi> на балкон поставь )
<sharikoff> ну если на системнике собирать то может и ложь
<sharikoff> из магазина
<mva> вот он как раз и шумит
<mva> :)
<SUFLEX> mva:  а ты где VPS держишь
<skrishi> а ты прям под кроватью скрутил? ))
<mva> SUFLEX: сейчас - в лондоне
<mva> три штуки
<mva> до этого - еще во франции была
<SUFLEX> mva:  сереьещно
<sharikoff> не в лондоне
<sharikoff> а в лааандане
<sharikoff> =))
<mva> сейчас, вот, думаю, в германии дедик брать :)
<aleksei`> доброго времени суток
<skrishi> а сколько времени в сутках? )
<SUFLEX> mva: так ты ж сказал у тя есть
<mva> а ещё у меня дома в кладовке (потом в подвале будет) стоит виртуальный хост с Xen'овскими виртуалками :)
<mva> но это домашний, для "поиграться"
<mva> я ж умный дом пилю :)
<aleksei`> неважносколько, главное доброго :)
<mva> SUFLEX: и?
<SUFLEX> mva: а где он
<mva> что "где он"?
<SUFLEX> mva: и за сколько
<sharikoff> mva датацентр?
<sharikoff> =)
<SUFLEX> mva: нееет
<mva> sharikoff: можно по-одному и поразборчивее?
<mva> а то вас не поймешь
<SUFLEX> mva: у какого провайдера
<mva> о чем вы вообще
<sharikoff> можно
<mva> у меня есть и арендуемые впс и дедик и дома хост для впсок
<mva> о чем из этого вы спрашиваете?
<sharikoff> ладно.. не буду мешать
<mva> :)
<SUFLEX> mva:  НУ ГДЕ?
<mva> SUFLEX: что "где"?
<SUFLEX> mva: сайт провайдера
<mva> какого провайдера?
<mva> т.е. провайдера ЧЕГО?
<skrishi> =)
<SUFLEX> mva: VPS . да что ты дразнишь
<mva>  <mva> | у меня есть и арендуемые впс и дедик и дома хост для впсок        <mva> | о чем из этого вы спрашиваете?
<SUFLEX> mva: где арендуемый
<mva> в лондоне, сказал же
<mva> но хостер не самый дешевый :)
<mva> я у него покупаю потому, что 1) так исторически сложилось, 2) там есть Gentoo ;)
<SUFLEX> мне кажется ты лжешь
<mva> а ещё была в Париже, там за 12€ минимальный тариф был :)
<mva> SUFLEX: надо креститься, когда кажется
<mva> и да. да будет тебе известно ,что я прямо сейчас сижу с этой впс здесь в чате
<mva> по ssh
<SUFLEX> а чколько даешь
<SUFLEX> сколько
<mva> в смысле, с одной из трёх :)
<SUFLEX> mva: да
<mva> SUFLEX: говори по-русски, а?
<mva> что значит "сколько даешь"?
<mva> сколько я плачу хостеру?
<SUFLEX> mva: за сколько
<SUFLEX> mva:да
<mva> две по 20$ и одна по $40
<mva> потому, что проектов много... собственно, потому и задумываюсь на дедик переезжать...
<SUFLEX> mva: а за бугром не опасно деражать их
<mva> SUFLEX: менее опасно, чем в рашке
<mva> в десятки раз безопаснее, я бы сказал
<mva> особенно такие сайты, которые хостятся у мен ^_^
<mva> если бы ruleaks.net хостился в россии - его бы уже давно закрыли :))
<mva> и молча отобрали бы сервер вместе с впской :)
<SUFLEX> mva:  он у тебя
<SUFLEX> mva:  почему
<SUFLEX> mva:  у тебя
<mva> говори по-русски, пожалуйста!
<mva> полными предложениями.
<mva> без пропускания слов и сокращения
<mva> иначе тебя не понятно.
<SUFLEX> mva:  почему он хостится у тебя
<mva> эээм
<mva> потому, что хостится
<SUFLEX> mva:  он твой что ли?
<mva> отчасти
<SUFLEX> mva:  как
<SUFLEX> mva:  почему именно у тебя
<SUFLEX> mva:  твои знакомы знакомые хозяева
<SUFLEX> mva:  ?
<mva> нет, просто я участвовал в его создании
<mva> ровно как и stop-rsp.ru
<mva> ровно как и ещё несколько проектов :)
<mva> собственно, у меня и wikileaks зеркалится :)
<SUFLEX> mva:  А ну поменяй там букву в заголовке
<mva> где именно?
<mva> и да, я могу сделать проще
<SUFLEX> mva: сайт никак не сложный. как ты принимал участие?
<sharikoff> охал рядом =)
<sharikoff> и чай приносил
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> шутко
<mva> SUFLEX: http://wuleaks.net/su.html
<mva> ой
<mva> SUFLEX: http://ruleaks.net/su.html
<SUFLEX> mva: хехе )
 * mva правда было время, когда такое делал на чужих серверах...
 * mva но это, правда, было очень давно :)
<mva> как говорится, «это было давно и неправда» :)
<sharikoff> http://213.251.145.96/Mirrors.html
<sharikoff> чо та нету там такого..
<SUFLEX> mva: все равно ты что то не договариваешь.
<SUFLEX> хахахахахах
<mva> sharikoff: там указаны только те, которые принимают на себя нагрузку, а не те, куда сливается инфа по ссш :)
<sharikoff> аа
<mva> и да, /me сейчас общается с немцами по поводу того. чтобы ruleaks так же по всем этим же серверам расшаривался
<mva> а то задолбали ддосить :)
<SUFLEX> ммм. неплохо. очень даже
<SUFLEX> mva: а уменя братуха в ФСБ. смари донесу
<SUFLEX> mva:  так что делимся
<SUFLEX> )
<mva> SUFLEX: прошу заметить, при этом я не ворую всякий говнософт, не оказываю студентам медвежьи услуги и получаю достаточно денег, чтобы кормить семью
<mva> так что, учись студент, пока я жив
<mva> :)
<mva> SUFLEX: доноси наздоровье :)
<SUFLEX> mva:   значит не боишься
<mva> *на здоровье
<mva> нет
<SUFLEX> mva:  значит не за что боятся. значит нету ничего. да?
<SUFLEX> mva: имею ввиду сайта
<SUFLEX> mva:  наверно левый сайт
<mva> а что, на этом сайте есть какие-то экстремистские материалы?
<mva> или почему мне надо бояться?
<mva> ну и даже если б и были
<mva> поди докажи, что он мой
<mva> мало ли, куда я доступ имею
<mva> может у меня есть доступ к президентскому аккаунты в твиттере
<mva> и что дальше? :)
<SUFLEX> mva:  не. ну как один из активвистов
<mva> и?
<SUFLEX> mva:  против нынешней власти
<mva> почему?
<SUFLEX> mva:  можно отхватить
<mva> где там хоть буква про то, что надо свергать нынешнюю власть?
<SUFLEX> mva:   вот же сидит Ходор
<mva> откуда инфа, что "активист против власти"?
<mva> сказок по ящику наслушались?
<mva> викиликс - абсолютно аполитичный проект
<SUFLEX> mva:  да не. знать чужие секреты это уже против
<mva> это проект за то, чтобы сделать государства, и информацию в частности, открытыми
<SUFLEX> mva:  секреты главных лишь интересны
<SUFLEX> mva:  то етсь власти
<mva> секретов в таких вещах быть не должно
<mva> особенно, когда эти секреты нарушают мои права
<SUFLEX> mva:  согласись. их не волнует да
<mva> и что?
<mva> а меня не волнует, что их не волнует
<mva> :)
<mva> у меня есть своя гражданская позиция и я ее отстаиваю
<mva> имею конституционное право
<SUFLEX> mva:  просто ты можешь реально отхватить. Первый миллиардер России тоже отстаивал
<mva> может отхватить кто угодно
<mva> даже ты
<mva> если перейдешь дорогу кому-нибудь
<SUFLEX> mva:  почему
<SUFLEX> mva:  так что давай колсиь. это реальный сайт
<SUFLEX> ?
<mva> а так — я ничего противозаконного не делаю, оказывая помощь в хостинге таким проектам
<SUFLEX> mva:  имею ввиду не левый?
<mva> что значит "не левый"?
<mva> и что значит "реальный"
<mva> определи критерии реальности и левости
<SUFLEX> mva:  достоверность
<mva> достоверность _чего_?
<mva> наличия этих сайтов у меня на хостинге?
<mva> да, они там
<SUFLEX> mva:  сайтов самих
<SUFLEX> mva:  ты же принимал участие
<SUFLEX> mva:  именно ликов
<mva> ты не осилил самого принципа работы
<SUFLEX> mva:  почему
<SUFLEX> mva:  сайт ты делал. делал
<SUFLEX> mva:  в чем ошибка
<mva> и что с того? 1) я принимал участие только в создании. Я не принимаю участие в публикации. Из принципа., 2)
<mva> *2) ты не ччитал, видимо, да, про то, как инфа публикуется?
<mva> сначала присылают "слив", потом он проверяется на достоверность, потом публикуется
<mva> публикуется абсолютно анонимными людьми
<mva> при чем из-за российской границы
<mva> в смысле по ту сторону
<mva> да и в самом деле, кто сказал, что я нахожусь по эту сторону :)
<mva> в смысле, по твою :)
<SUFLEX> mva:   я уверен
<SUFLEX> mva:    сто ты здесь
<SUFLEX> mva:   что ты здесь
<mva> 1) у тебя за спиной сижу? 2) а я уверен, что медведев - балерина. что что дальше?
<SUFLEX> mva:    просто к слову. Так что опять угроза отхватить. )) ну да ладно .
<SUFLEX> mva:   двавй тогда подружимся
<SUFLEX> не надо
<mva> >_<'
<sharikoff> artus пинг
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а намекните как при помощи imagemagick шустренько добавить прозрачности) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пофиг, уже в гимпе размазал
<sharikoff> у кого опенвпн в убунте стоит?
<fr1lancer> мдаа
<fr1lancer> почту в убунту проверчть не вариант
<crazymouse> А кто нить занимался на убунте видеонаблюдением, дружит ли она с ip камерамерами, что стоит почитать для ознакомления?
<Snowdrift> кто скажет нехера в nsswitch вот так hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<inkvizitor68sl> ухххх
<inkvizitor68sl> вот это я в поверпойнте за ночь намутил =)
<Snowdrift> у меня из за этого внутриние адреса непахали
<Snowdrift> надо просто
<inkvizitor68sl> прям самому захотелось учиться на специальности, которой делал хД
<Snowdrift> hosts:          files dns
<markmx> приветствую, а какой дистр самый малогрузный? ну в смысле по нагрузкам на комп?
<markmx> просто думаю брать ядреный системник и поставить на него самую легкую убунту и посмотреть что получти=ться
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx, lfs и слакварь
<markmx> не ну это для извратов
<markmx> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> чой та?
<markmx> xubuntu or lubuntu?
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиан.
<markmx> во
<markmx> дебиан
<markmx> хотя... там что в качестве окошек?
<markmx> в коробке идет
<inkvizitor68sl> и иксубунту и лубунту тормоза оба
<inkvizitor68sl> по своим причинам
<inkvizitor68sl> медленнее убунты, если гектар памяти есть
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx, что хочешь
<inkvizitor68sl> то и идет
<markmx> ну... значит дебиана ставить с lfce
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> lfce ) ?
<markmx> ой
<markmx> =)
<markmx> слепая печать, такая слепая
<inkvizitor68sl> [s[s
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<markmx> вот и ты попался =)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну простите, меня мало заботит, что происходит на втором мониторе
<inkvizitor68sl> я напечатал в десяток раз быстрее, чем голову туда повернуд =)
<inkvizitor68sl> повернул* )
<kamyshovyy> ку всем
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<markmx> здаров камышов...
<kamyshovyy> inkvizitor68sl: markmx: чё новава?
<kamyshovyy> markmx: подскажи как ты видишь мой ник? камыш или камышовый?
<markmx> камышовый
<kamyshovyy> ыыы )))
<markmx> но если честно то воспринимаю как два ы на конце
<markmx> камышовыы как то так
<markmx> ладно вернемся к убунтам.
<kamyshovyy> та не, адекватный (для меня)  ник занят ((( вот и подумал, так проще понять, что усе игрики
<markmx> есть такой вопросец - счас сижу в xfce иногда бывает что субменю в выпадающих менюшках открываются только после двухкратного МаузОвер как бы... я уже привык и мне даже нравиться но все же, в какую сторону посмотреть?
<kamyshovyy> хз ((( юзаю гном
<rapidsp> такое впечатление, что это иксы - даже в кедах такой эффект
<markmx> ну если честно то мне как то даже стало нравиться =) грубо говоря получается что-то вроде двойного условия =) надо обязательно дважды провести мышой по меню чтобы выпало субменю =)
<rapidsp> не... надо сместить мышь в сторону предполагаемого подменю и оно появится :)
<rapidsp> можт дрова нвидиа...
<markmx> вот нафига ты это написал то а?
<markmx> попробовал так и есть =) вот нафига?
 * rapidsp лююит разрушать грезы :)
<markmx> я же именно так друзей отговаривал ставить убунту =) типа там все тупит и меню даже не работеат =) а теперь оказывается все работает =)
<markmx> придется ставить всем убунту на их недоноуты
<markmx> и все таки, идея со сверх мощным системником и при этом на борт установить дебиан, как удмаете смогу в вайне в колдутика то поиграться?
<markmx> ну или хотя бы кваг два =)
<kamyshovyy> тест
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, Понг понг понг...
<kamyshovyy> фух, а то думал чё то с глазами ) тииишииинаааа.......
<kamyshovyy> понедельниг
<sharikoff> как сделать из реальной машины kvm guest
<crazymouse> а можна вапрос это че такое kvm guest? kvm понятно что такое а guest?
<AlbertR|Home> всем привет
<Snowdrift> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Snowdrift> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<markmx> а проект Insight Debugger он как бы развивается? или стопанулся и всем пофиг?
<All-knowing> привет
<All-knowing> Чуть не описался http://s12.radikal.ru/i185/1102/a9/c33bbb290d62.jpg
<markmx> и чему удивляться? Сохрунить и Выйти жми
<All-knowing> Обновился firefox
<markmx> ну так этого все и ждали.. .просили же сделать нормальную локализацию в конце то концов, ато постоянно было с ошибками напсиано Сохранить и Выйти, когда правильно будет Сохрунить и Выйти...
<volgruk> в слове выйти всё равно допустили ошибку
<markmx> да... ну я думаю в след релизе то должны доделать, хотя итак уже привыкли
<All-knowing> http://s40.radikal.ru/i087/1102/00/f0d8bbecba8a.jpg  особенно понравился Фуйл
<volgruk> ну хоть не фЭйл, и то ладно
<All-knowing> Локализация на подонкавский язык
<oxothuk> утра
<dlumv> 0/
<Daseraf> Граждане!
<Daseraf> Можно ли добавить в список репозиториев ubuntu 10.10 server, dvd  диск с обычной? Если да то какая команда?
<dlumv> Daseraf: а из гуя не добавляет?
<Daseraf> Иксов нет, вишу в консоли
<dlumv> тогда тебе надо править /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daseraf> Да и нубас пока полный, не разбираюсь)
<Snowdrift> inkvizitor68sl,
<inkvizitor68sl> vv &
<inkvizitor68sl> мМ?
<Snowdrift> inkvizitor68sl, ты вроде в тех потдержке пашеш?
<inkvizitor68sl> которой?
<Snowdrift> просто вчера видела ты комуто говорил
<Snowdrift> просто я щас ищю простой helpdesk неподскажеш если конечно знаеш
<Snowdrift> что можно поковырять
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле софт?
<Snowdrift> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у нас самописное
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> http://otrs.org/
<Trishpiot> кто на 11.04 ?
<Snowdrift> а блин
<Snowdrift> громодкий он
<Snowdrift> а rt невига не пашет нормально (
<dlumv> Trishpiot: 11.04?!
<dlumv> альфа чтоли?
<Trishpiot> да
<dlumv> Trishpiot: а что с ней не так?
<inkvizitor68sl> Snowdrift, да нормальный он как раз
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - я обожаю пользовать ваниллу для хелпдеска
<Snowdrift> самое интерестное у кого не спрашиваю у всех самописное
<inkvizitor68sl> а по проектно - freecamp
<inkvizitor68sl> афк минут на 10... презентацию настроить
<dlumv> inkvizitor68sl: опенсорс такой опенсорс )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну мне open ticket нравится
<inkvizitor68sl> просто его не впилишь в наш биллинг =)
<Snowdrift> щас поглядим
<Snowdrift> а
<Snowdrift> дак смотерл уже
<crazymouse> глупый вопрос как путти отключить полный экран
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<skai-falkorr> дня
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: шариков сломался
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<skai-falkorr> знц и транспорт не отвечают
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<skai-falkorr> я еле вспомнил пароль к нику своему тут
<Daseraf> В ubuntu 10.10 server, на диске вообще хоть какая нибудь графическая оболочка есть? Gnome, xfce, да хотя бы W
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell Daseraf about marazm
<ubuntuhelp> Daseraf, please see my private message
<Daseraf> хм... Ок, выражусь иначе. Необходимо собрать машину на которую будут собираться данные с видеорегистратора, и в случае необходимости на ней же просматриваться. Собираться данные будут по wifi.
 * inkvizitor68sl запустил героев в виртуалбоксе
 * inkvizitor68sl рад
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вас нафиг
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я запускал героев в винце:)
<inkvizitor68sl> в винце не так интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот под виртуууалкооой!
<inkvizitor68sl> ух!
<skai-falkorr> виртуалбокс - для неасиляторов вайна
<inkvizitor68sl> нуну
<Daseraf>  :'(
<|edgbla|> люди, как узнать откуда приложение запускается, откуда-то запускается глупый скайп, никак не найду...
<skai-falkorr> where is skype
<skai-falkorr> *whereis
<crazymouse> Daseraf: только установил тестовый сервер и пытаюсь сделать из него видеорегистратор на zoneminder
<|edgbla|> не, это даст путь к проге жеж
<|edgbla|> мне надо кто запускает
<|edgbla|> где этот скрипт или хз чего
<sharikoff> whereis
<|edgbla|> хорош тупить.
<|edgbla|> где лежит приложение я и сам знаю.
<sharikoff> там где лежит оттуда и запускается
<sharikoff> хорош тупить
<xopek> |edgbla|: pstree
<xopek> sharikoff: а кто запускает, вхереис не скажет
<|edgbla|> ну вижу что от kdeinit, но что толку жеж.
<xopek> когда он у тебя запускается
<|edgbla|> при старте кед
<|edgbla|> в автостарт его нету, с службах тож.
<xopek> grep -Ri skype ~/.kde*/*
<xopek> чонить типа так попробуй
 * z13_ наконец-то запустил Majesty 2 на VMWare Player. щаслиф.
<|edgbla|> ааа, нашёл.
<|edgbla|> пля, понаделали автостартов... спасибо.
<skai-falkorr> это не автостарт\
<|edgbla|> когда уж сделают по человечьи всё.
<skai-falkorr> это ты не выключил сохранение сессии и запущенных приложений в кедах
<skai-falkorr> |edgbla|: кеды - никогда не будут человечные
 * skai-falkorr хотит дьяблу вторую
 * z13_ ненавидил Близзард из-за постоянно сдвигающихся сроков релиза Диаблы 3-й.
<|edgbla|> skai-falkorr: выключил.
<Snowdrift> у меня старик запустился только 16 цветов (
<|edgbla|> это первое что я сделал))
<skai-falkorr> |edgbla|: не выключил
<|edgbla|> да запарил ты.
<skai-falkorr> |edgbla|: поверь.ты не выключил.я смотрел эти кеды.даже если вырубить все - где то спрятана галочка
<|edgbla|> поставил галку начинать с пустого сеанса.
<skai-falkorr> z13_: дык в 2011 выключат
<|edgbla|> там сохранять, вручную и с пустого.
<skai-falkorr> |edgbla|: вооот.а где то еще галочка, которая говорит что добавить в пустой сеанс
<skai-falkorr> кеды же:)там всегда рассово неверная галочка есть:)
<|edgbla|> угу, я ж грю, нашёл, в автостарте, только другом...
<Snowdrift> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо за подсказку
<Snowdrift> inkvizitor68sl, osticket спутал с otrs
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<AndreX> ping
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<kroxiksut> http://ampirk.ru/ - в правом столбце пожалуйста проголосуйте за команду "Молодая Гвардия" :)
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, некрасиво как-то....
<kroxiksut> SergeyIT что не красиво?
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, голосовать так....
<kroxiksut> SergeyIT красиво :)
<kroxiksut> SergeyIT не стоит учитывать, что админы тем самым повышают посещаемость сайта, и поэтому даже накручивать голоса можно :)
<skai-falkorr> @voice kroxiksut
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, так красивее )
<kroxiksut>  SergeyIT :)
<kroxiksut>  SergeyIT bash+curl наши самые лучшие друзья :)
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, это у кого как (. Я обычно дружу с головой )
<kroxiksut> SergeyIT а при чём тут дружба с головой?
<SergeyIT> kroxiksut, лучший друг, а остальное не важно.. можно юзать всё что угодно
<skrishi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: что сломал?
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: главную страницу сайта (
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: ктож тебе сайт то доверил?
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: жена :D
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: скажи ей, что ты лишен секса на месяц за это.
<skrishi> skai-falkorr: тогда она меня точно из дома выгонит =)))
 * skrishi ушёл ковырять дальше
<hivemind> Что такое, не пойму
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: это называется синдром навящивых состояний
<hivemind> Почему в мозилле кнопка "find updates" недоступна?
<hivemind> Это называется "опять линух глючит":)
<skrishi> а у меня вообще такой кнопки нет )
<skai-falkorr> hivemind: и чем виноват линух в глюках кроссплатформенной проги?
<hivemind> Это я к слову, сам линух тоже глючит
<bgeyts667> апачи нет в стандартных репозиториях?
<bgeyts667> omg
<solomich> Добрый день. Посоветуйте менеджер паролей для убунты: чтобы, введя один пароль, можно было бы увидеть все сохраненны
<solomich> сохраненные*
<Nebulosa> seahorse
<Nebulosa> стандартный
<solomich> О, спасибо, раньше не замечал
<bgeyts667> Из какого репозитория apache брать. На одном компе в синаптик он есть, на другом - нет
<bgeyts667> ?
<SergeyIT> apache2 надо брать
<bgeyts667> его тоже нет
<bgeyts667> как и всех остальных связаных с ним пакетов
<SergeyIT> bgeyts667, значит репы не подключены
<bgeyts667> ура, нашел
<GregIlya> Првиет всем!Кто нить ставил free pascal на  убунту?
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, кто-то ставил
<GregIlya> А то не понял чет где и какие пакеты скачать, на офф сайте не качаются, ошибку какую то браузер выдаёт..
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, из реп ставь
<GregIlya> там их куча всяких разных, я незнаю какие ставить....
<SergeyIT> fpc
<GregIlya> и всй?
<SergeyIT> остальные по необходимости
<GregIlya> ну он установился ,а где его теперь искать?
<schtiel> Недавно заменил KDE на Gnome, но экран загрузки и курсоры остались КДЕшные. Как бы их исправить?
<GregIlya> где вообще весь установленый софт лежит?
<schtiel> Друзья! Товарищи! Братья и сестры! Неужели никто не отзовется?
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, fp в консоли
<SergeyIT> schtiel, а на форуме разве подобных тем нет?
<GregIlya> благодарю за помощь!
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, не за что (скоро придешь с вопросом о графике в паскале?)
<skai-falkorr> !kdn | schtiel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kdn'
<skai-falkorr> !kdm | schtiel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kdm'
<skai-falkorr> !gdm | schtiel
<ubuntuhelp> schtiel: Для того что бы запустить графическую оболочку (GDM) выполните в терминале - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start Чтобы перейти в терминальный режим выполните sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<GregIlya> SergeyIT ,ну это уже вроде не сюда надо обращатся))А вообще у меня книжка по нему хорошая есть...
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, книжка для ДОСа?
<GregIlya> Для ДОСа..Да вроде не надо пока..:)
<GregIlya> а зачем?Я как бы на ДОС с линукса не планируюю переезжать)
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, тогда нормально )). Просто есть чудаки по досовским книжкам учатся. А зачем Паскаль, С - роднее для линукса?
<GregIlya> разве C роднее?У меня ваообще такое впечатление что на нём тока для .net кодят.А pascal мы щас в инсте проходим))Вот, вспоминаю.Ну и альтернативу компилятору нашёл...
<GregIlya> на убунту
<bosyi> подскажите. локализация стоит украинская. есть одна настройка для vlc плеера на русском. не могу понять как ее перевести на украинский. как заставить приложение запустится на русском?
<GregIlya> А с++ тяжко учить, я пробовал по книжке, не получилось, для него препод нужен хороший...
<GregIlya> чот я так чувствую ещё надо чо то ставить к нему,ибо он даже USES crt: не распознал...
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, глянь исходники линукса, паскаль ты вряд ли найдешь... А С++ для начало и не обязателен, хватит С, он не намного сложнее паскаля - синтаксис только другой
<skai-falkorr> nexusreglog: вот я все думаю и думаю над твоей судьбой
<nexusreglog> ммм? квир опять плохой?
<nexusreglog> *квирк
<skai-falkorr> квит мессадж мну нервирует слегка
<nexusreglog> оу, я даже не помню что там
<skai-falkorr> если заменишь последнее слово на наприме ммать - еще нормально.но пока у меня есть жуткое желание тебя побанить на недельку:)
<nexusreglog> прошу, тут всервно все опы школьники с завышенным чсв и баттхертят от всего ^_^
<nexusreglog> это самоубийство
<User580[web]> d
<AndreX> ?
<bosyi> или по другому. например есть игра. для нее есть перевод на русский, а на украинский нету. если я ее устанавливаю то есть только английский. как установить програму так что бы она подкачала мне еще руский перевод?
<schtiel> SergeyIT, к сожалению ни одно из форумных решений не работает... При попытке обновить пакет usplash, жалобы на неудовлетворенные зависимости.
<bosyi> ладно.. теперь совсем нубский вопрос. как вставить нумерацию страний в опенофис?
<inkvizitor68sl> это кто это тут пару часов назад пыталсямолодую гвардию пиарить?
<artus> хех
<hivemind> Молодую гвардию?
<hivemind> Лололололо
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: меченый.у него плюс есть
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<SUFLEX> говорят что с ext3 нереально восстанавливать файлы. Это правда?
<SUFLEX> удаленные имею ввиду
<ck80> только недавно спрашивали ext3undelete
<ck80> SUFLEX это я вам
<SUFLEX> ну меня не было наверно. Проверим
<SUFLEX> спасибо
<ck80> да не, я не про то что вы не знали, я про то, что силшком уж часто начали спрашивать :)
<SergeyIT> весна приближается ;)
<SUFLEX> ну проблема возникает такого рода. :)
<SUFLEX> да кому нужна весна. никому канешна
<SergeyIT> обострениям ))
<SUFLEX> ))) точняк
<AndreX> низнаю как по undelete а про 11,4 точно часто спрашивать стали )
<SUFLEX> ну это наверно горячие финские парни
<Arslan> offoffoff есть проблема с ритмбоксом, при запуске он тупо повисает и с ним ничего не сделаешь, кроме того как закрыть(( не нравится мне это, что делать?
<UserName> я тут?
<UserName> да. это хорошо. хоть чтото..
<SUFLEX> Arslan: да он файлы наверно таблирует.
<SUFLEX> из папок
<SUFLEX> жди
<SUFLEX> деканц
<UserName> помогите пожалуйста. скачал диск kubuntu зашел с лайф-сиди. теперь хочу провести разметку диска, но для запуска программы gparted нужен пароль администратора. я его не знаю. подскажите пожалуйста
<Arslan> Долго ждал...
<Arslan> Никаких результатов((
<UserName> ответте мне кто-нибудь :)
<Arslan> !nooova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<UserName> меня слышит хоть кто-то?
<artus> UserName, да не нужен там пароль, раслабся
<Arslan> Артус, где андрюха?
<UserName> ееееесть еще здесь хоть кто-то!!... кроме меня??
<artus> Arslan, а фиг его нает
<artus> UserName, sudo gparted и все
<dmay> UserName: нет, это глюк в твоем пиджине
<UserName> artus спасибо. буду знать
<Arslan> !sudo > UserName
<ubuntuhelp> UserName, please see my private message
<Arslan> !gksu > UserName
<Arslan> !gparted > Username
<ubuntuhelp> Username, please see my private message
<Arslan> Блин одолел  =)
<zVOLKzRuS> Превед всем! Как dotnet35 в wine поставить?
<artus> никак
<zVOLKzRuS> разъясните
<artus> что разяснить? никак нельза поставить, вот и все разяснение
<zVOLKzRuS> есть ли альтернативы?
<skrishi> zVOLKzRuS: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137508.0
<skrishi> не?
<zVOLKzRuS> мда, спс
<skrishi> чо не так? )
<_Graf_> Не разобрался....
<_Graf_> =((
<_Graf_> Artus с какими параметрами запустить ритмбокс, чтобы он не ковырял медатеку? Он повисает, а на чём не могу понять...(
<artus> _Graf_, а я mpd пользую ) ритмбокс тупит вечно)
<_Graf_> ну есть параметры запуска...
<artus> я его раза 3 всего запускал ) не понравился)
<artus> _Graf_, дык ритмбокс -h скомандуй
<artus> оно те и выдаст параметры запуска
<_Graf_> я их не помню... типо чтобы запустил в безопасном режиме, или с параметрами по дефолту
<artus> или --help если отказываетцо
<_Graf_> artus: спасибо!
<UserName> блин. снова проблема. запустил gparted но не могу с свободного дискового пространства создать раздел logical patition и extended partition
<artus> _Graf_, нашол? )
<UserName> они неактивны. в чем может быть проблема?
<_Graf_> artus: Да спасибо)
<artus> ну и гуд )
<_Graf_> artus: -h
<_Graf_> artus: снял в параметрах всё что ненужно, и могло мешать работе, и запускается на ура!
<andrey_> UserName ~ в том что у тебя базовый диск который не поддерживает больше 4 разделов, сноси 1 тогда можно будет создать расширенный
<SUFLEX> В некоторых программах приходится нажимать комбинацию Alt-Shift-X . При этом сразу же меняется раскладка. И в следующий раз  Ctrl-Shift-X не срабатывает. Как решить? В виндовс раскладка меняется при отпускании, что автоматически решает задачу(Должно быть нажато то
<AndreX> ping
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Есть контакт.
<SUFLEX> Что НИКАК не решается что ли?
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, я раскладку на Вин повесил
<SUFLEX>  SergeyIT: на win у меня просто другое стоит
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, кто то на капслок вешает
<SUFLEX>  SergeyIT:  на Alt-CL поставлю. блин.
<SUFLEX> Caps Lock теперь переключается
<teska[work]> народ, есть вопрос. пытаюсь поднять почтовку, imap поднялся а sntp нет. кто-нить подскажет куда копать?
<SUFLEX> вглубь
<artus> в сторону словаря, кто есть "почтовка" ?
<teska[work]> это понятно, есть предположение что какие-то проблемы с 25-м портом.
<andrey_> mail server maybe
<artus> teska[work], в логи смотри
<andrey_> teska[work] ~ http://2ip.ru/check-port/?port=25
<teska[work]> это в хостсы лезть, я прав?
<SergeyIT> а в репах maybe есть?
<andrey_> может быть есть)))
<artus> andrey_, а нетстат уже не в почете ?
<SergeyIT> andrey_, нет (
<andrey_> artus ~ а как нетстатом проверить что порт доступен СНАРУЖИ?
<artus> пусть он его для начала изнутри проверит
<artus> и да, если на нем ниче не висит и он его лично не закрывал фаерволом то чего бы ему быть недоступным ?
<teska[work]> команда netstat 25?
<Snowdrift> nmap -p 25
<Snowdrift> nmap 127.0.0.1 -p 25
<Snowdrift> telnet 127.0.0.1 25
<teska[work]> Snowdrift uhbn pfrhsn ^(
<teska[work]> Snowdrift закрыт как я и думал
<teska[work]> как открыть?
<artus> teska[work], а в логах что ?
<teska[work]> 25/tcp closed smtp
<artus> iptables -A FORWARD -o eth1 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT
<Snowdrift> lfr
<Snowdrift> дак
<Snowdrift> может там и не висит нечего
<Snowdrift> он и закрыт
<Snowdrift> ps aux|grep snmp
<Snowdrift> snmp
<Snowdrift> sntp
<artus> ))
<Snowdrift> я просто щас дивайсы настраиваю на мониторинг
<Snowdrift> вот в голове и кружится snmp
<Snowdrift> ^)
<Snowdrift> что то происходит
<Snowdrift> походу какой то серв олинковался
<Ilang> re
<Ilang> как определить какой драйвер нужен для wifi?
<Snowdrift> по чипсету
<Ilang> Snowdrift:  : PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<Ilang> Snowdrift:  какой нужен этой карточке драйвер?
<Snowdrift> ну это можель
<Snowdrift> а чип то какой
<Snowdrift> Ilang, http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<teska[work]> там есть пару записей...
<teska[work]> линкануть немогу, подымаю на другой машине
<himik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> himik, Failed!
<Ilang> Snowdrift:  на португальском сайте ничего не понял. а как чип узнать какой?
<Snowdrift> lspci
<artus> Ilang, goo.gl/lXJqZ
<artus> первая же ссылка
<himik> всё, теперь pptp на провайдера не отваливается, алилуя
<Ilang> мне не нужно сылки, мне нужно имя драйвера для того что бы прописать интерфейс в /etc/networkin/
<artus> ну дык в гугл, или ты думаеш у каждого второго тут 5100 AGN ?
<Ilang> nm   с wifi работает, но хотелось вручную подключаться...
<Ilang> artus:  нет, я думал может кто подскажет команду как это выяснить не отходя от шела
<Snowdrift> Ilang, ifconfig мне покажи в приват
<Snowdrift> и lspci
<MagicLover> Флэшка стала только для чтения, когда вставляю в убунту. Как это исправить?
<MagicLover> Или как примонтировать чтобы точно можно было записать?
<MagicLover> Какой там параметр никто не помнит?
<Snowdrift> ntfs?
<MagicLover> да
<Snowdrift> mount -t ntfs -o codepage=utf-8 /dev/sdX /mnt/
<MagicLover> Виста видимо поставила какой-то флаг, что выдернул не через безопасное отключение. бебебе
<MagicLover> Монтировал так.
<MagicLover> Безрезультатно. Только без codepage
<Snowdrift> а что тебе пишит?
<MagicLover> Монтирует удачно.
<MagicLover> Только туда ничего не записать.
<Snowdrift> хм
<Snowdrift> mount -t ntfs -o codepage=utf-8 --rw /dev/sdX /mnt/
<Snowdrift> или -w
<Snowdrift> -o rw
<MagicLover> Сейчас попробую.
<MagicLover> Скопирую что надо и попробую.
<MagicLover> Спасибо.
<Nastya_> 1
<Nastya_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya_, Понг.
<MagicLover> http://bash.org.ru/quote/409553
<AndreX> )
<Snowdrift> блин ubuntu походу уже делять на ос всмысле что linux и ubuntu разные вещи
<MagicLover> Более дружелюбная. :)
<AndreX> мут её ещё нада а то опять зайдёт
<AndreX> ей
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<somebody_> hi
<UserName> рш
<UserName> gi
<somebody_> ни у кого не было опыта создания шары между os x и ubuntu?
<dmay> чооооетоувастут?
<dmay> somebody_: купи второй мак, очевидно же!
<dmay> щит, опоздал (
<AndreX> молчим )
 * kamyshovyy хорошо молчимммм, тихо тихооооо. хрррр-хррррр-хрррр
<SergeyIT> не храпи! Народ разбудишь....
<AndreX> уже разбудил ))
<GregIlya> Привет всем!Кто нить знает как настроить вебку на убунту?
<GregIlya> sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/wine/gecko
<GregIlya> сори не туда написал...
<GregIlya> ну всмысле последнюю свою фразу
<GregIlya> и геймпад logitech Dual action...
<KREDO> помогите мне, у меня виндовс программа есть я запускаю его через wine но там выдает такая ошибка:  "программа" finished for perefix: "default". Exit code is: "13568"
<GregIlya> тож кстати щас с wine парюсь...
<kamyshovyy> KREDO: пробуешь из "удаление программ wine?
<KREDO> нет
<KREDO> проста запускаю
<kamyshovyy> попробуй, помогает )
<kamyshovyy> тама жми обзор, ну по принципу установки
<kamyshovyy> вернее не обзор - установить
<SergeyIT> KREDO, вирус запускаешь?
<kamyshovyy> SergeyIT: нежнее переход )))
<GregIlya> А где скрипты писать для запуска *.exe вайном по умолчанию?
<GregIlya> хотя сформулирую точнее,я ж могу создать текстовый файл, с командами терминала что бы по нажатию они исполнялись?Как его сохранить надо?
<GregIlya> ответьте полжалуста оч надо...
<kamyshovyy> GregIlya: системе указываешь, что он исполняемый
<GregIlya> как именно уточните пожалуста..
<kamyshovyy> GregIlya: sudo chmod +x /путь_к_файлу
<kamyshovyy> GregIlya: sudo chmod +x /путь/файл
<GregIlya> благодарю,щас попробую
 * kamyshovyy молчим!
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> .учше
<SergeyIT> ..чше
<AndreX> ..его?
<kamyshovyy> ...ше
<AndreX> ....е
<skai-falkorr> ...голоса...
<kamyshovyy> .....
<skai-falkorr> ...сейчас разлетятся по каналу...
<kamyshovyy> эх, нет инки с его единичками (
<AndreX> хе +2 человека на убунту )
<kamyshovyy> AndreX: &
<kamyshovyy> ?
<AndreX> да убунту поставил двоим, сами попросили
<kamyshovyy> ну тада плюсуй 3-х )))
<kamyshovyy> до одной подружки никак не руки не доходят, бук приобрела с предустановленной чушью собачьей, то будет ещё +1
<AndreX> но это зависит хотит она или нет
<kamyshovyy> гы, я её не спрашиваю ) всё равно дитю бук, вот и пусть начинает с православия сразу. каку потом познает
 * kamyshovyy как же достать присоской собачку
<artus> @voice kamyshovyy
<kamyshovyy> artus: :ъ
<GregIlya> врят ли кто нить пробовал,но всё же -кто нить играл по сети В call of duty modern warfare из под wine??
<GregIlya> подскажите кто нить если знаете...
<GregIlya> пожалуста
<kamyshovyy> !ask | GregIlya
<ubuntuhelp> GregIlya: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<GregIlya> хорошо,буду знать на будущее
<AndreX> )
<kamyshovyy> (
<Big_Aziz> :)
<kamyshovyy> во прёт беднягу, попасть в рум не могёт ))
<SergeyIT> видать выходные тяжелые были
<kamyshovyy> жопорез
<kamyshovyy> не иначе
<kamyshovyy> ))
<kamyshovyy> martinlampe_:
<kamyshovyy> ыыы
<SergeyIT> OJSC Combellga - St.Peterburg
<Big_Aziz> задолбал уже
<kamyshovyy> подайте руку, чтоль, бедняге
<AndreX> а упорный какой!
<kamyshovyy> помощи, а не дотопите
<Trishpiot> lol
<kamyshovyy> он и сам может об это не знать, подрубилсо, и базлает рядом по телефону
<SergeyIT> в метро едет
<kamyshovyy> или грузит любимую страничку однокласники, а на фринод канала недохватает
<kamyshovyy> бывало такое (
<kamyshovyy> SergeyIT: +100 лол
<kamyshovyy> лан, до скорого! (раб день подошёл к концу. )))))
<AndreX> martinlampe: сервер поменяй может спасёт
<artus> интересно, летать он долго будет? )))
<AndreX> пока бензин не кончиться ))
<skai-falkorr> @kban martinlampe_ 86400 исправь интернет уже
<AndreX> сбили
<artus> гг
<artus> нефиг литать над военными обектами)
<skai-falkorr> *лЕтать обвиос фикс
<artus> эх, очепятка )
<skai-falkorr> artus: да стыдно должно быть то:)особливо тебе стыдно не знать русский язык:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, да я в потемках а клавиатура на коленях )
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты витаешь в потемках невежества, сын мой
<artus> посему пальцы как то загадочно изливают мысли )
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff: скажи ему слово убунты и пусть он увидит свет
<artus> нафиг) глаза от света болят )
<AndreX> )
<dmay> а что, у вас тут опять репрессии?
<artus> dmay, какие ж репресии без тебя то)
<artus> dmay, вот ты пришол и счас начнем, с тебя )
<dmay> опять банить будете, изверги?
<artus> dmay, это по желанию )
<SergeyIT> тут стрельба по низколетящим целям...
<AndreX> skai чёта надолго ушол
<AndreX> уххх понеслать
<AndreX> сь
<artus> skai, а ты чего разлетался ?
<SergeyIT> весна грядет
<skai> artus: провайдер тупит
<skai> artus: а в полночь так ваще инет превратится в тыкву
<artus> skai, дадада ) не отмазывайся ) меняй провайдера)
<skai> artus: проведи оптику к моей общаге:)сменю:)
<SergeyIT> а лучше забань
<artus> skai, лююбой каприз) за выши деньги )
<skai> artus: твой каприз - делай за свои деньги:)
<Aselicon> а ктонибудь gish ставил??=)
<SergeyIT> а это чего ?
<Aselicon> игруха такая
<kamyshovyy> q!
<SergeyIT> kamyshovyy, тихо, все спят
<kamyshovyy> AndreX: хех, молчим помалехе
<kamyshovyy> SergeyIT: тсссссс
 * kamyshovyy как в дедсаде, помню, ....
<AndreX> kamyshovyy: ??!
<kamyshovyy> тихий час ))
<SergeyIT> почему как?
<kamyshovyy> )
<kamyshovyy> а кто пастух, тьфу, воспитатель?
<kamyshovyy> кто нить раскрутил ekiga&
<romansyroezhkin> Всем доброго времени суток
<kamyshovyy> опа!
<kamyshovyy> доброго
<SergeyIT> и ничего доброго (
<romansyroezhkin> SergeyIT, а что случилось?
<SergeyIT> ни-че-го (
<romansyroezhkin> Тогда может кто поможет, может кто подскажет. Как атишные дрова удалить
<romansyroezhkin> Я скачал с сайта ати последнии дрова (bin файл) установил и у меня пропала поддержка 3d
<romansyroezhkin> теперь хочу удалить
<Offoffoff> romansyroezhkin: через него же и удали
<romansyroezhkin> нет там такой возможности
<Offoffoff> внимательней
<romansyroezhkin> тогу сейчас поэтопно делать и сюда отписываться
<Offoffoff> да
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: README узри и познай.
<AndreX> cd /usr/share/ati/
<AndreX> sudo sh fglrx-uninstall.sh
<rapidsp> Offoffoff: ась?
<romansyroezhkin> ОООО Andrex спасибо
<romansyroezhkin> Интерестно, чисто из любопытства. Он когда дрова ставит он просто патчик какой то прописывает
<romansyroezhkin> кажись удалилось, пошел в ребут
<romansyroezhkin> Алилуя
<SergeyIT> romansyroezhkin слабительного выпил и в ребут
<romansyroezhkin> Помогло
<AndreX> )
<SergeyIT> полегчало видать
<romansyroezhkin> да я уже вернулся
<romansyroezhkin> чета компиз не включается
<SergeyIT> а какая АТИ?
<AndreX> дров та нет чё ему включаться
<SergeyIT> а чего не включаться?
<AndreX> незнаю )
<romansyroezhkin> Хотел compiz через терминал запустить а он взял и все подвесил
<romansyroezhkin> SergeyIT, ты спрашивал какая видео, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<SergeyIT> romansyroezhkin такой не знаю (.
<romansyroezhkin> SergeyIT, а та с ати разбирался?
<romansyroezhkin> а то я себе всю голову сломал
<romansyroezhkin> до установки дров у меня компиз работал
<romansyroezhkin> а сейчас нифига не хочет
<SergeyIT> romansyroezhkin у меня старые - в 8.04 нормально работали с проприетарными дровами. А сейчас на них только из коробки. Но работают и ладно. Компизом не пользуюсь.
<SergeyIT> romansyroezhkin так надо дрова из корбки восстановить
<romansyroezhkin> а как?
<romansyroezhkin> Подскажи пожадуйста
<SergeyIT> romansyroezhkin не знаю, я не ставил и не восстанавливал (
<AndreX> система администрирование дополнительнае дрова
<romansyroezhkin> Andrex ничего не показывает
<AndreX> хм
<romansyroezhkin> AndreX, в смысле что не находит никаких дров
<kingOfAbsinthe> Привет всем
<kingOfAbsinthe> Есь такой вопрос
<romansyroezhkin> kingOfAbsinthe, и тебе привет
<AndreX> или не все куски дров удалились или их нет из коробки для твоей видюхи
<SergeyIT> romansyroezhkin глянь где-то здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=94893.210
<kingOfAbsinthe> подскажите САПР (CAD) программы, которые могут работать с .DWG файлами.....
<Offoffoff> kingOfAbsinthe: briscad же ж
<kingOfAbsinthe> Спасибо
<romansyroezhkin> ща поковыряю, чуть позже отпишшусь
<romansyroezhkin> спасибо
<kingOfAbsinthe> Offoffoff: а в Центре приложений Убунту она есть??????
<SergeyIT> нород ленивый пошел...
<Offoffoff> kingOfAbsinthe: попробуй qcad
<kingOfAbsinthe> Offoffoff: он читает .DWG ?????
<SergeyIT> kingOfAbsinthe, а чего рисовать?
<Offoffoff> kingOfAbsinthe: внимательней же
<kingOfAbsinthe> SergeyIT: Чертежи, тоже что и в AutoCAD е
<kingOfAbsinthe> Чертят
<Offoffoff> если хочешь 100% совместимости с DWG - briscad - всего $500
<kingOfAbsinthe> Offoffoff: а вариант для бедных задротов без денег чтобы :))))))
<Offoffoff> kingOfAbsinthe: qcad
<Offoffoff> kingOfAbsinthe: или через wine Компас LT
<kingOfAbsinthe> Offoffoff: Я хз что такое компас, я не разу не юзал его и не видел как джругие им пользуются
<Offoffoff> kingOfAbsinthe: Пришло твое время познавать.
<kingOfAbsinthe> нах????? Мне автокад нравиться :)
<dmay> kingOfAbsinthe: вариант для бедных задротов без денег это жигули 90х годов :3
<dmay> а для до кучи и ленивых - ставка дворника. 2 часа в день и усё.
<kingOfAbsinthe> нееее спасибо, я доволен НИИМосстроем :)
<dmay> в Мосстрое нет бабла на какой-то вшивый автокад???!?!??!?!?!?7171
<dmay> при лужкове такого не было.....
<kingOfAbsinthe> автокад есть крякнутый у мея
<kingOfAbsinthe> на винде стоит
<kingOfAbsinthe> хочу скачать для линукса
<kingOfAbsinthe> :)
<dmay> kingOfAbsinthe: винда тоже крякнутая?
<kingOfAbsinthe> лицензия
<kingOfAbsinthe> семёрка
<dmay> ну хоть что-то. тогда хоть не на месяц забанют...
<kingOfAbsinthe> я уже год сижу на семёрке
<kingOfAbsinthe> нечего не банят
<kingOfAbsinthe> больше года
<dmay> не за семёрку. за кряки
<kingOfAbsinthe> даже
<kingOfAbsinthe> 1 ггод и 4 месяца
<artus> @voice kingOfAbsinthe
<kingOfAbsinthe> да кому оно надо
<dmay> здесь не любят грязных воришек ^_^
<kingOfAbsinthe> у меня всё пашет офигенно
<kingOfAbsinthe> знаешь скока Лицензия автокада стоит????
<kingOfAbsinthe> 95 000 руб на год корпоративная
<dmay> kingOfAbsinthe: так мосстрой же. знаешь сколько квм в москве стоит? )
<kingOfAbsinthe> нах оно надо :))) таких денег у меня нету :)))
<kingOfAbsinthe> я в НИИ работаю, испытываю панели
<kingOfAbsinthe> но знаю что не дешего
<kingOfAbsinthe> :)
<artus> @kban kingOfAbsinthe 84600 сутки на чтение правил
<dmay> оО
<dmay> а, за мат?
<artus> за все )
<dmay> ну вот. мне теперь стыдно.
<dmay> пришёл, поговорил с человеком, а его забанили (
<artus> dmay, вон ская лутше подаставай)
<skai> artus: он хочет еще посидеть тут а не отправится на час в баню:)
<skai> artus: хотя через полчаса инет превратится в тыкву
<dmay> да один фиг убегать надо )
<hivemind> Хай
<hivemind> А как в network manager увеличить таймаут пинга?
<maristo> я не знаю
<hivemind> А то у меня связь плохая, соединение приходится постоянно рестартить
<artus> а с кких пор nm пинговать умеет?
<hivemind> В винде такого нет
<artus> и причем тут вообще пинг к нму ?
<hivemind> Хм, я неправилно выразился
<artus> дык телепаты в отпуске )
<hivemind> :)
<hivemind> А в консоли есть команда, чтобы соединиться?
<artus> конечно) главное четко представлять с кем )
<hivemind> С сетью)
<hivemind> Mobile Broadband соединение
<artus> нет такого соединения
<hivemind> Есть. CDMA/3G соединение
<hivemind> Называется в английской версии так
<artus> hivemind, ну може ты б с этого и начал? тебе не кажетцо что помогать кому либо , кто не желает делитцо информацией удовольствие ниже среднего
<artus> hivemind, wvdial тебе в помощ
<artus> hivemind, ну и озвучить модельку модема бы не помешало для начала
<artus> и вообще
<artus> !q | hivemind
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<hivemind> Извини, просто в английской версии mint оно называется "Mobile Broadband"
<artus> hivemind, как оно называетцо в nm это проблемы nm, тебе же надо ppp поднимать на модеме, или ввдиал или скриптами мжно организовать
<hivemind> ОК
<xps_> hivemind> тебе через 3G нужно подключаться?
<hivemind> Стоит mint 9, нужно, чтобы соединение держалось, ибо связь плохая, и после просмотра 4-5 страниц mozilla при попытке соединения выдает looking up *URL*... и сервер не найден, приходится перезапускать соединение, после этого некоторое время всё работает. В винде ино
<hivemind> гда случаетсю такого рода залипания, но лечатся они обновлением страницы
<hivemind> Да, через EV-DO в терминологии скайлинка
<artus> hivemind, да модем то у тебя какой ?
<hivemind> Модем airplus mcd-650
<xps_> модем мобильник?
<xps_> или PCMCIA?
<hivemind> ^
<hivemind> |
<xps_> просто настрой wudial
<xps_> соединение с модемом через что?
<artus> по ходу usb
<hivemind> USB, не мобильник, именно модем
<hivemind> >hivemind USB, не мобильник, именно модем
<hivemind> wvdial уже загрузил, сейчас буду маны курить
<xps_> пример файла могу скинуть
<xps_> там и через usb и bluetoth
<hivemind> <xps_>, скинь, возможно поможет
<hivemind> Спасибо
<xps_> кнопку запуска создай
<hivemind> OH SHI--
<hivemind> Скинь, пожалуйста ещё раз, я его потерял :D
<hivemind> Так, надо теперь указать свой номер, логин и пароль
<xps_> )) просто создай кнопку запуска: sudo wvdial usb &
<hivemind> Чиорт, не знаю каким файлом мой модем в системе обозначен
<artus> а если засунуть в крон что то типа http://paste.pro/1051653 то будет автоматом перезавнивать )
<hivemind> sudo? А не gksu?
<hivemind> С sudo ничего не происходит
<artus> hivemind, http://paste.pro/1051664 вот если сделать как то так , то оно само включается, само дозванивается, само перезванивает ) вобщем красота )
<hivemind> Это для usb-модема пойдёт?
<hivemind> А то там вроде "dialup" написано
<artus> hivemind, дык это для usb модема ) который у меня в роутере )
<hivemind> это wvdial.conf?
<invision> ребят, помогите защитить сайт от http dos и просто если по порту сайт досят...
<invision> мне бы наипростейший путь)
<artus> не, но ты можеш из dialup например добавить в конф ввдиал mtu & mru , которое именно для модема, ну и остальное для стабильности так сказать)
<artus> invision, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<hivemind> Ох борщ, ничего не понимаю
<invision> http://xn--e1aaoofgdjc.xn--p1ai/forums/viewtopic.php?id=22 это можно?
<hivemind> <xps_>, попытался запустить команду из кнопки запуска в консоли
<hivemind> [1] 2483
<hivemind> Господи, что ж я тупой-то такой
<hivemind> Ну вот, опять
<hivemind> Он ещё и подключается с 20 раза
<chelaxe> ку
<Dark51> Всем привет
<hivemind> НЕНАВИСТЬ НЕНАВИСТЬ НЕНАВИСТЬ!!!!!!
<hookah> кто это тут такой ненавистник
<Dark51> Подскажите как в VirtualBox загрузиться с загрузочной флешки.
<artus> Dark51, никак
<hivemind> Готов платить до 2000 тысяч в месяц за нормальный, стабильный интрнет который подключается не с 10000000000000 раза, спрашивайте ответы
<Dark51> artus: тогда как сделать с флешки iso образ?
<hookah> artus: совсем никак? а если Devices-USB - не прокатит?
<hookah> я просто не пробовал
<artus> Dark51, если найдеш ответ обязательно скажи)
<Dark51> artus: я нашел статью, в которой такое делают под виндой(
<artus> hookah, совсем совсем
<Dark51> http://agnipulse.com/2009/07/boot-your-usb-drive-in-virtualbox/
<artus> qemu вроде раком как то умеет , но нуего нафиг
<hookah> artus: жесть. а сам юзаешь оракловский вирт бокс?
<artus> а, ну дык они по ходу с флеши делают образ диска
<artus> угу
<Dark51> странно) но у меня не получается сделать образ диска)
<hivemind> Ну всё-таки, сожно как-ниубдь сделать как в винде? чтобы без переподключений всё работало
<hivemind> *можно
<artus> можно все , man wvdial
<dmay> итааааааак
<dmay> чего у вас тут происходит?
<dmay> hivemind: неновесть это хорошо, это полезно. а как в винде сделать можно елементарно - просто поставь винду же :3
<hivemind> Ну линукс лучше же
<dmay> hivemind: лучше макбук
<dmay> его дороже загнать можно
<Dark51> как с флешки сделать загрузочный iso образ?)
<_GerarD_> Привет уважаемые...
<dmay> Dark51: флешка заргузочная?
<dmay> _GerarD_: что опять сломал?
<Dark51> dmay: угумс
<xps_> hivemind>http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/настройка_сети_вручную
<_GerarD_> Артус подскажи плиз ссылочку где команды и их описания к UNIX подобным системам
<Dark51> dmay: точнее) я пытаюсь сделать ее загрузочной) хочу протестировать на виртуал боксе
<dmay> Dark51: pendrivelinux уже читал?
<artus> !toolbox | _GerarD_
<ubuntuhelp> _GerarD_: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<Dark51> dmay: хочу на флешку поставить clonezilla, в наличии только zip архив, который нужно ставить вручную. По мануалу вроде все сделать правильно) осталось проверить на загрузочность флешки.
<dmay> кстате
<dmay> _GerarD_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5282198/fwunixref_ru.pdf
<hivemind> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
<hivemind> --> Warning: section [Dialer /home/hivemind/wvdial.conf] does not exist in wvdial.conf.
<hivemind> --> Initializing modem.
<hivemind> --> Sending: ATZ
<hivemind> --> Sending: ATQ0
<hivemind> --> Re-Sending: ATZ
<hivemind> --> Modem not responding.
<_GerarD_> сянкс вэри мач дмэй
<dmay> Dark51: ну так перезагрузись! будь мужиком, проверяй всё на реальном железе!
<_GerarD_> !paste | hivemind
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<dmay> _GerarD_: это я уборку на диске устроил лол
<dmay> столько всякой фигни нашёл :3
<artus> @kick hivemind харош флудить
<Dark51> dmay: плохой совет)) цель то другая) научиться с виртуал бокс работать
<hivemind> ок, ок
<_GerarD_> hivemind: я тебе показал...
<dmay> Dark51: чота у тебя какие-то размытые цели, не находишь? то загрузочные флешки, то клонзилла, то на самом деле вбокс, оказывается
<_GerarD_> !paste > hivemind
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, please see my private message
<xps_> при клике на открывающемся списке, он тут-же сворачивается, как исправить эту ситуацию?
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1051784
<Dark51> dmay: Я совмещаю) хотя ты в чем то прав.
<dmay> xps_: не тыкать. очевидно же
<dmay> Dark51: я всегда прав. ну почти всегда. только в большинстве случаев человеки почему-то обижаются (
<Dark51> dmay: обижаться не на что)
<dmay> Dark51: не все это понимают, к сожалению
<dmay> Dark51: вот xps_ например, я так подозреваьЮ так ничего и не понял
<xps_> при клике правой кнопкой список сворачивается и инициируется нажатие левой
<xps_> так просто не должно быть
<dmay> xps_: внезапно вопрос - при клике ГДЕ?
<hookah> очень внезапно
<artus> xps_, и что гугл говорит про эту проблему ?
<Dark51> dmay: но ведь хочется чтобы было по своему) и у многих эт получается. если долго возиться то что нить получится. Другое дело, насколько эт целесообразно
<dmay> я в системе от балды счас с дюжину разных списков назвать могу, на разных движках и технологиях нарисованных
<xps_> ничего, он молчит
<Djin37> привет всем! подскажите как убрать ubuntu из меню загрузки системы
<garry-78> Всем Ку!
<dmay> Dark51: чтооооааа??? кто-т кроме меня вспомнил о целесообразности? адекватные люди на канале??????
<hookah> Djin37: а что же ты хочешь оставить?
<Djin37> семерку
<xps_> Djin37> зайди в boot.ini и удали строку
<Djin37> заходил-нет такой строки
<Dark51> dmay: )))) Ну бывают и такие наверное)
<dmay> Djin37: гугель recovery ntldr
<dmay> Djin37: там вообще уть ли не три клика мышкой емнип
<artus> @kick Djin37 ты каналом ошибся
<garry-78> Народ подскажите консольную утилитку, которая кажет текущую скорость сетевого интерфейса?
<Kotobasis> какие толстые тролли тут пробегают
<Kotobasis> точнее пролетают
<dmay> garry-78: нет такого понятия "скорость интерфейса". есть нагрузка в текущий момент.
<Djin37> вот спасибо. какая система-такие и дружелюбные пользователи
<dmay> лол. пуся обиделась, сказала фи, и типа хлопнула дверью
<Dark51> ))))
<Dark51> жжошь)
<Kotobasis> кто сказал что гуманность должна быть терпимой к идиотам
<dmay> он позорит гордое имя виндузятника (
<himik> вот и я сижу думаю об этом
<artus> гг
<Kotobasis> для их же блага их нужно остреливать
<Kotobasis> или хотя бы яйса
<dmay> Kotobasis: отстреливалка ещё не отросла нас отстреливать 8]
<garry-78> dmay: не силён в терминологии. конкретно нужно мониторить скорость eth1 отдача/приём
<Kotobasis> это просто предположение :)
<Kotobasis> всех не перестреляеш за ними большинство
<Kotobasis> :)
<artus> garry-78, vnstat умеет
<garry-78> artus: спасиб
<artus> vnstat -l если конкретнее
<garry-78> artus: кул, то что надо, ещё раз спасибо, а то то что я смотрел больно много цифр кажет=)
<artus> garry-78, а тебе на локальной машинке мониторить? мож проще в коньки выводить?
<garry-78> artus: это на серваке, там хоть гуй поднят из-за dc++ ,но с мобилы по vnc смотреть накладно больно
<artus> аа
<dmay> хотел было порадоваться очередному Ъ на канале, но потом переварил"гуй и дцпп на сервере"
<Kotobasis> тогда ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<xps_> дайте конфиг для коньков
<dmay> дайте денег
<xps_> зажилил...
<dmay> жмот
<Kotobasis> xps_: http://rghost.ru/4479477
<garry-78> Kotobasis: что есть "Ъ" ? =)
<Kotobasis> про это dmay знает
<Kotobasis> туда вопросы ,там ответы
<garry-78> Kotobasis: но явно писалось про меня=)
<Kotobasis> возможно ;)
<AndreX> туфель
<dmay> я про всё знаю
<dmay> чонада?
<Kotobasis> денег
<Klan_Volka> Всем доброго времени суток.
<inkvizitor68sl> доброго
<hivemind> Фухх, погуглил, попытался настроить через pppconfig по инструкции на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=59326.15, всё настроил, pon skylink... ничего не происходит
<dmay> Kotobasis: man банк
<dmay> Klan_Volka: что сломал?
<Klan_Volka> Подскажите пожалуйста Fn+F1 на ноуте и чёрный экран и выключается...а при включении...
<Klan_Volka> :D
<Klan_Volka> хммм
<Klan_Volka> куча текста
<dmay> Klan_Volka: после такого вопроса у тебя должны побелеть волосы, отрасти сиськи и появиться баланс
<Klan_Volka> что это за горячие клавиши такие, не знаю...что они делают...
<Kotobasis> горячие клавиши жжгут
<Klan_Volka> После пару перезагрузок, включился, как будто был в режиме ожидания...
<xps_> Kotobasis>благодарю
<Klan_Volka> эх...ну тогда ещё вопросик, раз уж здесь...у меня почему то при загрузке не плимус тема, а тоже чёрный экран...а потом сразу рабочий стол...
<artus> @voice artus
<artus> @devoice artus
<Klan_Volka> подскажи те пожалуйста, если можно :)
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как узнать какая программа ломиться на определенный адрес?
<jlewka> спасибо, я прозрел)
<hookah> вот все бы так )))
<aleksei`> всем ку
<skrishi> ку
<skrishi> глупый вопрос ) а как можно скачать пхп файл если на него нет ссылки, но я точно знаю где он лежит? )
<AndreX> wget адрес.пхп
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> блин
<skrishi> тоесть конфиг с сайта можно просто взять и качать
<skrishi> а там пароль к базе данных и логин
<skrishi> тогда получается что сайт уязвим.. блин )
<artus> эт кто ж те дас вот так стянуть конфиг то ?
<skrishi> ну со своего сайта я смог )
<artus> мда
<skrishi> угу.. ламер )
<AndreX> skrishi, а сайт на том компе где и качал
<skrishi> ну да он на локале
<skrishi> сижу разбираюсь
<skrishi> AndreX:  щас htaccess делаю
<[mva]> Aceler: ping
<[mva]> ты умеешь мысли читать, да? :)
<leok> всем привет, ктото знает, куда evolution пишет логи?
<[mva]> признавайся :)
<Aceler> [mva]: нет, я умею читать логи.
<leok> был журнал вроде какой то у evolution почты , но вот никак не могу найти
<[mva]> Aceler: ;) я просто только-только собирался набрать !seen Aceler и тут ты вошел на канал :)
<Aceler> А.
<Aceler> Да, я тут редко )
<[mva]> Aceler: а вообще, я хотел поагитировать тебя на вступление в ППР и на добавление конфы ппр в букмарки :)
<[mva]> как ты к этому отнесешься? :)
<Kotobasis> ухты и здесь Aceler
<Kotobasis> не только на лоре :)
<Aceler> [mva]: а кто такой ППР?
<Kotobasis> и жуйке
<skrishi> f vjyj ukegsq djghjc& ))
<skrishi> а мона глупый вопрос? )
<[mva]> Aceler: Пиратская Партия России :)
<Aceler> Kotobasis: у меня везде один ник и он униклаен
<Aceler> [mva]: я не принадлежу к политическим организациям.
<Kotobasis> я так и понял :)
<[mva]> Aceler: а оно не политическое.
<[mva]> не регистрируют же ж :)
<Aceler> Ну какая разница, деятельность-то поличитеская :)
 * skrishi абидилсо )
<[mva]> оно общественное движение. Даже больше интернет-движение, я бы сказал :)
<Aceler> !ask | skrishi
<ubuntuhelp> skrishi: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[mva]> основная цель, как можно догадаться, борьба за свободу информации :)
<skrishi> Aceler: он глупый  к убунте не совсем относиться )
<Aceler> У меня нет такой цели, я боюсь что не разделяю поличтиескую платформу этой партии :)
<skrishi> патаму и спрашиваю )
<Aceler> [mva]: впрочем, кинь ссылку на программу, я почитаю :)
 * Aceler slaps [mva] with 56(64) bytes of data
<[mva]> Aceler: ну, вообще, сначала думал кинуть ссылку на http://pirate-party.ru/list.php?c=documentation там и проект программы партии и т.п., но что-то подумав решил, что главную, http://pirate-party.ru/ будет лучше :)
<Aceler> А, я думал будет хуже.
<Grave> эээ
<^DEMOSS^> ииииииихххххххааааа
<^DEMOSS^> Дарова всем )
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<^DEMOSS^> Я теперь на шестисотом езжу) inkvizitor68sl  привет
<^DEMOSS^> Ты уже на шестисотом тоже ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> я на метро езжу, так быстрее
<^DEMOSS^> Я про сквизю
<^DEMOSS^> 6.0.0
<inkvizitor68sl> фе
<^DEMOSS^> фе?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня нет стимула на 6ку перелазить
<^DEMOSS^> а я перелез и щаслив
<inkvizitor68sl> веб серверы по возможности я на фряху перетащил
<inkvizitor68sl> на лаптопе - бубунта
<inkvizitor68sl> куплю NAS - на него деб поставлю ещё
<^DEMOSS^> а как же квмки?
<bosyi> подскажите лучше как в опенофисе нумерцию страниц поставить.
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, чо я их ребутить буду чтоли ради апдейта)) : ? ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, к тому же у меня ядро новее сквизовского, а квм и либвиртд тех же версий
<inkvizitor68sl> так что хосты как раз толку нет обновлять
<^DEMOSS^> Я думал ты и вирты на фряхи потащиш )\
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в виртуалках фряхи
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, я спать ушел
<^DEMOSS^> шестисотый побыстрее работает чем ленни
<ink_sleep> ага, есть такое
<^DEMOSS^> ок, до завтра
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ c двд ставил?
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ или cd?
<^DEMOSS^> сд
<AndreX> bosyi: http://forum.oszone.net/thread-72773.html
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95 остальное через aptitude догоняется
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ просто нет медленный. думаю сд или двд качнуть что бы во время установки меньше качать
<AndreX> bosyi: на гугле забанили?
<artus> UNIm95, нетинстал , чтоб поменьше
<UNIm95> artus: сорри не асилил =(
<artus> UNIm95, эммм... а че там осилять?
<artus> все тоже только в профиль
<UNIm95> artus: не понимаю принцип.
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95 выкачивай сидюшку
<^DEMOSS^> самое необходимое там есть
<^DEMOSS^> во время установки много не скачает
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ когда ленни пробывал то на сд ни синаптика, ни судо
<V-Grave> Доброго времени суток
<^DEMOSS^> тут вроде все есть
<bosyi> AndreX, спасибо. просто после мс офис где есть кнопка вставить нумерацию, непривычно.
<V-Grave> Гхм. Если задать вопрос - сразу в гугл пошлете или прочтете?
<artus> сначала в гугл ) а там по обстоятельствам )
<V-Grave> так и знал
<artus> вернее сначала на форум, потом в гугл )
<AndreX> форум + гугл = няшка
<V-Grave> хах
<Sergey_IT> V-Grave, если боишься, чего пришел? )
<V-Grave> ну чо то ниасилил проблему с форумом и гуглой
<V-Grave> Sergey_IT: Не боязнь, параллельно гуглю
<Sergey_IT> я тоже (. Здесь сижу, никак вопрос не придумать
<V-Grave> Короче так. Что есть: Wine. PlayOnLinux. установленные дрова на карточку, установленный DirectX, образ игры
<V-Grave> Прочитал документации кучищу
<artus> а кофе попил?
<artus> вопрос собственно в чем ?
<V-Grave> Вооот!
<V-Grave> В списке игр нашел ее, вопрос в том, как ставить?
<V-Grave> просит путь указать
<V-Grave> указываю - выдают файл не найден =\
<artus> маунтиш образ, потом wine /z/z/z/z/setup.exe
<artus> проблема в чем ?
<hookah> =)
<V-Grave> я нуп кароче
<hookah> проблема - кофе не попил
<artus> xD
<Sergey_IT> а может не поспал?
<Sergey_IT> и кто просит путь указать? (Раньше партия направляла)
<artus> Sergey_IT, голос в голове )
<artus> навязчиво так... "укажи буууутьььььь... ууууууу...."
<artus> *g
<artus> *п
<Sergey_IT> artus, не ууууу-кай и так глаза закрываются )
<artus> Sergey_IT, а ты спичкой в глаз)
<AndreX> жостко
<AndreX> )
<Sergey_IT> и так 2 стеклюнные линзы вставлены... )
<Sergey_IT> как у часовщика
<artus> Sergey_IT, значит нацарапай на них булавкой "не спать" )))
<hookah> artus: жестокие у тебя методы =)
<artus> hookah, да ладно )
<parfux> вопрос: как загрузить оффтоп хп из логического раздела грубом2?
<artus> man grub2
<parfux> врядли там есть
<Sergey_IT> чего-то аккум никак не зарядится - говорит 10 минут осталось, а уже полчаса заряжается
<parfux> тогда более конкретные вопросы
<hookah> Sergey_IT: дохнет наверное батарейка
<Sergey_IT> думаю калибровать надо...
<parfux> какое правило адресации логических разделов?
<hookah> хотя у меня мобила начала один раз недавно заряжаться от воздуха. зарядился на сто процентов за минут 40 наверное, а через час сдох
<parfux> т.е. есть /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5
<hookah> Sergey_IT: а чем под линем можно калибровать батарейку?
<parfux> т.к. /sda5 находится в расширенном разделе?
<Sergey_IT> БИОСом
<artus> !grub2 | parfux
<ubuntuhelp> parfux: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> parfux, там все расписано
<parfux> неполя про биос?
<hookah> parfux: про биос это не тебе ))
<parfux> причем тут разделы? можно ли подробности если не слишком длинно?
<Sergey_IT> в БИОСе есть функция калибровки
<parfux> аа
<parfux> тогда ок
<artus> parfux, http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Grub_2_%D0%BE%D1%82_%D0%90_%D0%B4%D0%BE_%D0%AF#.D0.9D.D1.8E.D0.B0.D0.BD.D1.81_.D1.81_.D0.BD.D1.83.D0.BC.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.B0.D1.86.D0.B8.D0.B5.D0.B9_.D0.B4.D0.B8.D1.81.D0.BA.D0.BE.D0.B2_.D0.B8_.D1.80.D0.B0.D0.B7.D0.B4.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.BE.D0.B2
<hookah> Sergey_IT: че-то я не замечал... хотя может плохо смотрел
<AndreX> parfux: мне кажеться ты забыл сказать что поставил две винды а потом место первой установил убунту и груб не увидел винду на втором диске, да?
<Sergey_IT> hookah, у самсунга в разделе boot
<hookah> Sergey_IT: а, ну у самсунга может быть, а у других не помню. у тошибы точно нет - три года пользовался
<Sergey_IT> Во! Зарядился наконец-то )
<parfux> AndreX:вообщето нет
<AndreX> ну тогда ладно
 * Sergey_IT  вынимает линзы и ощупью ищет путь к подушке
<parfux> вообщето легеда такова: друга совсем никогда нивидевшего убунты попросили ее поставить
<AndreX> и
<parfux> ну и он конечно же выбрал авторазметку
<hookah> Sergey_IT: спокойной ночи в таком случае =)
<parfux> и опа виндовс оказался налогическим диске
<parfux> или он чтото не договаривает
<Sergey_IT> всем пока. (Не сломайте чат!)
<skrishi> =) пока
<skrishi> помоему оно так и есть.. винда на лог диске )
<skrishi> граб заменяет мбр и всё работает )
<AndreX> parfux: а друг прийти не смог сюда?
<parfux> да он в области живет
<hookah> ниасилил статью на википедии о том что такое ИРЦ наверное
<parfux> вот я и спрашиваю есть ли какието тонкости загрузки инды с логического раздела
<parfux> там map-ами всякими
<parfux> я гдето раньше статью читал
<parfux> а теперь немогу найти
<AndreX> sudo update-grub делал?
<artus> как всегда проблемы у друга )
<skrishi> а в чем прикол с большим количеством ядер на проце?
<AndreX> а друг это мозг
<skrishi> или руки )))
<skrishi> правая )
<artus> parfux, ты мою последнюю ссылку смотрел?
 * skrishi ничего не понимает в железе (
<artus> parfux, Если в grub первый раздел первого диска (sda1) именовался "hd0,0", четвертый (sda4) - "hd0,3", то теперь, в grub2, цифра раздела соответствует цифре раздела в системе. То есть, sda1 теперь будет "hd0,1" (а не "hd0,0"), sdb4 - "hd1,4". Проще говоря,
<artus> нумерация дисков идет с нуля, а нумерация разделов - с единицы!
<skrishi> вот объясните мне на пальцах.. какая разница между процесором с одним ядром и тактовой частотой на 2,2 и процесором с 12 ядрами и тактовой частотой 2,2
<skrishi> а?
<artus> а ты как думаеш?
<AndreX> 2200 * 12
<skrishi> я думаю что бы запутать потребителя )
<artus> ты прав!
<artus> именно для этого )
<skrishi> AndreX: типа если 2 ядра то он в 2 раза быстее работает, а если 12 то в 12 раз быстрее?
<AndreX> skrishi, покупай материнку с 12 процами )
<skrishi> непомню материнок на 12 процев
<skrishi> но не суть ))
<parfux> artus:все понтно но вопрос был другой есть sda1 sda2 sda5     sda5 в грубе будет 0,5 или 0,3?
<skrishi> получается что проц с 2,2 на 2 ядрах должен работать быстрее чем проц 4,4.. так?
<artus> 5
<artus> а 0.3 тут причем вообще ?
<parfux> ну типа раздела то 3
<AndreX> skrishi: не тока там чёт типа распаралеливания ещё
<artus> skrishi, причем тут проц 4.4 к 2.2?
<parfux> и они вродебы попорядку идут
<artus> skrishi, ты того, учитывай еще то что не все частотой меряетцо
<xopek> parfux: -1
<skrishi> artus: чем меряться мальчики я знаю ))) а вот чем меряться процесоры нет ))
<xopek> parfux: sda5 - (hd0,4)
<artus> parfux, кароче, sudo fdisk -l и смотри что к чему
<parfux> даа кароче шаманство
<parfux> соскольки перезагрузок бп умирают?
<artus> xopek, это сфигли во втором грубе  sda5 будет (hd0,4) ?
<AndreX> skrishi: погугли про терафлопс
<xopek> artus: да я вот тока ща прочитал шо вы про второй)
<artus> ))
<xopek> во втором да, лажа полнейшая
<hookah> процессор 2.2 он и есть процессор 2.2, хотя по тестам читал что два ядра имеют прирост мощности по сравнению с одним ядров в среднем в 15%
<hookah> так что 12 ядер в теории может и дадут значительное увеличение в скорости. но 12тиядерных процессоров пока тоже не припомню =)
<artus> hookah, ну вот тогда сравнивай пень 3й 1.6 с чем нить современным )
<skrishi> AndreX: спасибо
<hookah> artus: 3~
<artus> тоже на 1.6 частоты )
<hookah> блин
<hookah> artus: не видел я уже давно процов с 1.6 частотой))
<xopek> а у мня 2.8 бебебе
<hookah> xopek: модель проца назови =)
<xopek> п4 прескотт
<xopek> 478 сокет
<AndreX> умну атлои 2 х4 635 2,9
<AndreX> атлон
<hookah> так, а теперь - кто там спрашивал чем мальчики меряются? =)
<hookah> процессорами меряются =)
<xopek> у мня олдскульней. я круче
<skrishi> о_О Эта суперЭВМ собрана на базе 212992 процессоров PowerPC 440, тактовая частота каждого из которых 700 МГц. О_О это что реально?
<hookah> artus: я тут недавно видел на барахолке комп на проце 80286
<hookah> skrishi: реально если есть очень много денех и очень много места под такой комп
<AndreX> я ща себе даунгрейд сделаю на 386 у меня круче будет ))
<hookah> AndreX: 286 архаичней =)
<hookah> 12 Мгц, вот где мощность. а вы - два ядра...
<skrishi> жесть 212992 процесора.. это же как на нёт пингин летать должен ))))
<artus> никак
<hookah> он не для этого сделан ваще-то =)
<artus> и вообще, причем здесь процесор к летать?
<hookah> еще бы спросил, как на нем оффтопик работать будет
<skrishi> ну комп не будет тормазить ))
<skrishi> точна )
<skrishi> а нафига эти супер компьютеры вообще нужны? что на них делают?
<hookah> skrishi:  ставят венду и играют в контрстрайк
<skrishi> я не представляю себе задачи которые нужно решать с затратой таких ресурсов
<artus> расчет погоды
<artus> как вариант
<hookah> астрономические расчеты
<artus> расшифровка генома, остальная нафиг не нужная фигня )
<skrishi> artus: погоду всёравно шаманы лучше знают )))
<hookah> чтобы такой комп администрировать - тоже надо тем еще шаманом быть
<skrishi> геном расшифровывают путём химических реакций )) комп там не причем.. там калькулятора хватит
<artus> skrishi, щас зобаню нафиг как злобного троля )
<hookah> =)
<skrishi> астрономия тоже не катит.. если только не нужно создать трёх мерную можель в реалном разрешении )
<artus> а реальное разрешение это сколько?
 * skrishi абидилсо )
<artus> типа 100500 на 100500 реальное такое разрешение ? )
<artus> ))
<hookah> skrishi: а ты возьми калькулятор и расчитай траекторию движения ХОТЯ БЫ всех планет относительно солнца на ближайшие 300 лет
<skrishi> не.. 1 к однаму )
<hookah> artus: реальней некуда =)
<hookah> и ваще если тролль путает масштаб с расширением - это не говорит о высоком уровне его тролльих способностей
<skrishi> блин, тролем обзвался :\
 * skrishi ушёл ломать
<hookah> с разрешением*
<hookah> че-то задумался
<[mva]> skrishi: поспорим, что будет тормозить?
<[mva]> количество процессоров абсолютно не при чем
<skrishi> всмысле?
<[mva]> более того, 12309 - такая волшебная штука, что ***** будет даже с терабайтами оперативки
<hookah> оффтоп и так тормозит перманентно независимо от объема ресурсов
<skrishi> кто?
<hookah> оффтоп => венда
 * AndreX сделал самокилл
<V-Grave> есть кто не спящий?
<AndreX> !ask | V-Grave
<ubuntuhelp> V-Grave: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<V-Grave> artus, тут?
<AndreX> могет быть
<AndreX> )
<V-Grave> =0
<V-Grave> смайл вобщем
<skrishi> hookah: у меня сегодня жена просила в очережной раз найти антивирус.. блин, если бы не её работа, и не лицензия, давнобы снёс..
<skrishi> мне кажеться она не удобная такая .. бррр
<V-Grave> предположу, что речь о семерке?
<skrishi> кстати насчет тормазов, она почти не тормозит как не станно.. хотя перезагружает бук реже чем я, помоему, hookah
<hookah> skrishi: оффтопику пофик есть антивирус или нет - все равно стабильно переустанавливать надо, снижение производительности это вопрос нескольких месяцев
<hookah> skrishi: опять же, зависит от того что понимается под тормозами
<skrishi> hookah: ну за пол года ещё ни разу не переставляли
<hookah> skrishi: полгода это достижение?
<hookah> можно и два года переустанавливать, только за это время производительность упадет уже значительно
<hookah> не переустанавливать*
<skrishi> hookah: пока не заметно.. меня больше волнует что не удобно ))) вообще не понимаю что где в 7 растёт )
<skrishi> в убунте помоему всё так логично )
<hookah> пользователи подсажены на красивую графику а не на логичность, им надо было чтобы выглядело посимпатишнее. линии там плавные и прочая фигня
<skrishi> hookah: у меня жена не хочет отказываться из-за работы.. ей переодически приходиться работать дома
<skrishi> а в канторе стоит винда
<skrishi> когда контора передит на линь, тогда и она поменяет
<hookah> ну это вряд ли скоро произойдет, в условиях российской корпоративной политики
<skrishi> не знаю.. у каждой фирмы своя корпаративная политика... Газпром например здоровье и жизнь своих служащих страхует на огромные суммы.. а лукойт так чисто для отмазы
<hookah> у газпрома денег больше, плюс они монополисты, им надо о престиже заботиться, о том чтобы все думали какие они пушистые и пахнут фиалками
<neoascetic> всем привет
<neoascetic> с помощью gnome-keybinding настроил запуск gnome-terminal по нажатию alt-tab. но вот запускается он с PWD=/, а хотелось бы чтобы запускался как по умолчанию, в домашней папке. где и что подкрутить?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-22
<AndreX|OFF> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX|OFF, Failed!
<Alagos> всем привет
<Alagos> есть кто живой7
<ViruSkin> привет
<ViruSkin> нет
<ViruSkin> все сдохли
<AndreX> !ask > Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<Alagos> Спасибо
<Alagos> Где прописывается настройка адреса для доступа к пхпмайадмин?
<Alagos> Что бы не только с локалхоста но и с мира его открывать можно было
<AndreX> http://php-myadmin.ru/learning/instrument-pma.html
<crazymouse> С наступающем кстате дядек всех
<shar[work]> люде
<shar[work]> ink_sleep ты тут?
<shar[work]> дай исошку пожалуйста эту для
<shar[work]> конвертации реального компа в виртуалку
<kamyshovyy> утро!
<Guest2341> nick TOR
<Guest2341> dctv lj,hjuj dhtvtyb cenjr
<Guest2341> âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> Guest2341! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Guest2341> íàðîä, êòî ìîæåò ïðîèíôîðìèðîâàòü íà ñ÷åò óáàíòó. ÿ íîâè÷åê â ýòîì äåëå.
<ubuntuhelp> Guest2341! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shar[work]> Guest2341 смени кодировку
<shar[work]> здесь утф 8
<Guest2341> ok
<shar[work]> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<KREDO> Привет всем. У меня в системный мониторе показивает apt-get 100% загрузка ЦП
<KREDO> а я могу завершит этот процесс?
<sharikoff> kill pid
<sharikoff> man kill
<KREDO> а это не вред в систему?
<sharikoff> вред не читать руководство
<sharikoff> для мозга вред
<TOR_02_RUS> !nick TOR_02_RUS
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick TOR_02_RUS'
<TOR_02_RUS> народ, есть кто живой?
<teska[work]> допустим
<TOR_02_RUS> кто может новичку?
<TOR_02_RUS> помоч
<teska[work]> к делу бы
<TOR_02_RUS> хочу перейти на лубанту. какую версию нужно и что нужно знать вообще? форумы юзал, но маленько не кьехал
<teska[work]> сам не сильно давно, но попытаюсь
<TOR_02_RUS> *вьехал
<TOR_02_RUS> убанту буду ставить на ноут
<teska[work]> тебе ubuntu?
<teska[work]> или другой дистр?
<TOR_02_RUS> убанту
<TOR_02_RUS> по началу пока его
<TOR_02_RUS> и еще ссылку какую-нить по командам если есть
<p1gmale0n1> q all
<TOR_02_RUS> ку
<p1gmale0n1> ребят, ктонить, скиньте линк на последний подкаст радио-т .. плз
<p1gmale0n1> ссылку на мп3 файл
<v> как запустить квик на убунту10.10? плз
<parfux> кто такой квик?
<rapidsp> чето быстрое наверн
<TOR_02_RUS> люди , какую убанту скачивать с сайта. amd64 или i386???
<parfux> ну это от цели зависит....
<rapidsp> i386
<TOR_02_RUS> я новичек
<parfux> аа
<parfux> 386 качай
<TOR_02_RUS> для ознакомление и первоночальной работы
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<TOR_02_RUS> <parfux> , у тебя случайно ссылки на какой-нить учебник с командами нету?
<rapidsp> TOR_02_RUS: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<unreturned> пинг пинг
<unreturned> Есть кто живой?
<parfux> я
<unreturned> О! люди))
<rapidsp> галлюцинация
<teska[work]> если ты про меня, то я антропоморфобный дендромутант
<crazymouse> людей нет
<crazymouse> А кто скажет как под серверной убунтой настроить камеру вебкамеру в зонеминдер?
<crazymouse> картинка пошла, но какая то прям кислотная
<Full-scale> Здравствуйте. впервые использую irc. скажите. сюдали надо говорить или куда еще ?
<volgruk> О_о
<sharikoff> говори сюда
<sharikoff> это что то типа чата
<sharikoff> Эх.. андрюха..
<sharikoff> жалуйся чо у тя там стряслось
<Full-scale> ок. спасибо. просто вроде народ есть а все молчат. есть вопрос касаемо скорости вывода видео. почему то уж очень сильно тормозит
<sharikoff> флеш?
<Full-scale> независимо смотрю с ютуба или из видеозаписи. просто слайдшоу какоето 2-5 картинок в секунду. вод виндой все просто летает  и ниче не тормозит.
<sharikoff> дрова походу
<sharikoff> на видео
<Full-scale> видеокарта nvidia fx5500 дрова взял какие рекомендовали. но стало только хуже. с теми которые стояли при установке убунту слайдшоу было быстрее
<xopek> на фх5500 вже по-моему только lecagy
<Full-scale> пробовал другие линуксы, opensuse  - быстро но система не устойчивая, постоянно сваливалась. mandriva - видео вообще без проблем. а вот с убунту какая то беда.
<sharikoff> беда с дровами
<sharikoff> я бы слил с оф сайта
<sharikoff> и поставил руками
<total1231995> всем привет, присоединяюсь к Full-scale, после установки дров к фх5500 тормоза
<SergeyIT> это борьба линукс сообщества с ненужным видео
<total1231995> и проприетарными дровами
<Full-scale> с офсайта убунты или нвидиа? хотя версия я понял там одинаковая
<sharikoff> нвидиа
<sharikoff> повоторяю это бы сделал я
<sharikoff> как там в убунте я не сильно вкурсе со старыми видюхами
<SergeyIT> нормально, АТИ работают )
<sharikoff> ну у меня ваще иксов нет
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> так что мне и с3 покатит
<sharikoff> лишь бы показывало консольку
<SergeyIT> Все линуксоиды - консолидируйтесь!!!
<sharikoff> да
<total1231995> с удовольствием бы в консоль, но в ней во  flightgear не полетаешь
<sharikoff> зато полетаешь в нмап
<sharikoff> или в апач
<crazymouse> я щас на серверную ось поставил xfce4....  вынужденая мера
<sharikoff> чем вызвана?
<sharikoff> такая мера?
<crazymouse> зонемидер не показывает изображение с камеры... точнее показывает какуюто зеленую ересь. поставил Х и поставил xawtv чтобы глянуть камеру
<crazymouse> сижу дальше бьюсь
<sharikoff> аа..
<archa> привет всем есть кто живой
<Archa2012> народ кто в Mac Os X работал ??
<total1231995> sharikoff, в апач и так летаю по ссш на сервер
<yozhkinkot> Archa2012, а в чём дело?
<mrjingles> Archa2012: смотря что ты подразумеваешь под работой. В Safari сидеть, или ось обновлять
<Archa2012> не
<Archa2012> там просто фишка прикольная есть
<Archa2012> например выделяеш картинку нажимаеш пробел она увеличиваеца прикольно типа быстрого простомтра
<Archa2012> на убунте такое можно зделать ?
<mrjingles> в 8.10 точно нет. выше у меня не стояла )
<Archa2012> там даже на видео на музыке пробел нажимаеш оно моментально открывает проигрыватель какой надо еще раз пробел нажимаеш оно закрываеца
<nAgoHaK> Archa2012: ставь макось)
<Archa2012> неее
<nAgoHaK> Archa2012: почему?
<Archa2012> некоторое оборудование некатит ((
<nAgoHaK> Archa2012: тогда не парься)
<nAgoHaK> Archa2012: у тебя гном?
<Archa2012> nAgoHaK а ты не знаеш как зделать чтоб я мог звук одновременно слушать и в браузере и в скайпе и в музыкальном проигрывателе!! как это зделать
<Archa2012> да гном
<nAgoHaK> в кедах есть аналог quick look
<Aceler> Archa2012: поставь gloobus-preview
<nAgoHaK> Archa2012: а как у тебя звук работает?
<nAgoHaK> Aceler: ты тут ещё оп?
<Aceler> nAgoHaK: вроде да :)
<nAgoHaK> Aceler: как это вроде?
<Archa2012> в ритмбоксе если чето играет то я например в хроме буду видяхи без звука смотреть
<nAgoHaK> Archa2012: хз наверное pulseaudio над настроить или что у вас там)
<Archa2012> как узнать что ??
<Archa2012> и подскажите еще плизз как логи посмотреть !! я не особо щарю в линуксе )))
<total1231995> tail -f /var/log/имя_лога
<skystar> Archa2012: gnome-system-log возможно это тебе должно помочь
<Snowdrift> Archa2012, я работал
<skystar> Archa2012: в терминале просто набери команду gnome-system-log&
<total1231995> подскажите плиз, есть сервер раздающий адреса по dhcp, и desktop подключенный к инету с помощью 3g модема. при подключении сервера, трафик через ppp не идет, а только через сервер.
<total1231995> как саелать так чтобы трафик шел только через ppp
<Snowdrift> route add default dev ppp0
<total1231995> спс
<Full-scale> попробовал скачал с nvidia последний драйвер, установил в ручную, эффекта нет.  Видео все так же тормозит.
<ck80> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<oxothuk> 11
<SergeyIT> ку
<oxothuk> 11
<oxothuk> кто здесь о_О
<oxothuk> ?
<crazymouse|2> где?
<Full-scale> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<Full-scale> читаю и делаю как там написано Легкий метод - рекомендуется
<Full-scale> не работает andrew@andrew-pc:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Full-scale> [sudo] password for andrew:
<Full-scale> Exception in thread Thread-1:
<Full-scale> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Full-scale>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/threading.py", line 532, in __bootstrap_inner
<Full-scale>     self.run()
<Full-scale>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 63, in run
<Full-scale>     self.add_ppa_signing_key(self.ppa_path)
<Full-scale>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 92, in add_ppa_signing_key
<Full-scale>     print "Error reading %s: %s" % (lp_url, e)
<Full-scale> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd0 in position 26: ordinal not in range(128)
<Full-scale> andrew@andrew-pc:~$
<Full-scale> как это победить?
<skai> @kick Full-scale pate.pro
<skai> *paste.pro
<skai> то есь:)
<SergeyIT> есть :)
<crazymouse> :)
<skai> !paste > Full-scale
<ubuntuhelp> Full-scale, please see my private message
<oxothuk> есть народ с украины?
<Full-scale> никто не поможет?
<deadmoon> привет, народ. посоветуйте приложение для монтирования iso-файлов
<Shlang> mount
<skai> deadmoon: furiusisomount
<deadmoon> какой лучше будет? ну и попроще в использовании
<Nebulosa> mount -o loop ... что уж проще
<Shlang> furiusisomount с графическим интерфейсом
<Shlang> если с windows переходишь, то это очень удивляет :)
<andrej> привет всем, ребята нужна помощь, с панели пропали раскалдка клавы и настройка звука, как вернуть? через конс. меню - добавить немогу найти
<Steel_Rat>  Апплет уведомлений
<colgra> #ubuntu-ru
<SergeyIT> нет
<SergeyIT> #обовсем
<colgra> всем здрасте, поскажите рекомендуемые системные требования для Ubuntu 10.10
<andrej> спс
<xopek> двухядерник с 4гб озу
<SergeyIT> colgra, ubuntu.com
<xopek> и видюхой >gt200
<skai> @voice xopek
<xopek> skai: за шо?
<skai> xopek: за троллинг
<skai> xopek: не хочешь отвечать - молчи.врать и издеваться не надо
<xopek> ну это каноникал начинает.
<xopek> с его минимальными и рекомендуемыми требованиями в убунте сидеть невозможно. я проверял
<colgra> >xopek< а по свободному месту на харде?
<skai> xopek: почему же я нормально мог запустить на минимальных.и даже на ниже минимальных.и вполне комфортно
<xopek> colgra: около 6гб на рут хватает)
<xopek> skai: с опенбоксом и без ооо?
<skai> xopek: с ооо и lxde
<SergeyIT> colgra, а у тебя сколько, и что собираешься делать?
<xopek> skai: на минимальных работать в ооо нереально
<skai> xopek: вполне реально.сохранение там жестокое конечно было, но так - норма
<xopek> открыть-написать хелло ворлд-закрыть вполне комфортно
<colgra> у меня основа семерка на 160 гигах думаю сколько отколоть
<colgra> сколько на рут и своп
<SergeyIT> colgra, основа будет убунта )
<SergeyIT> colgra, бук?
<colgra> стационар
<colgra> амд 3800+ х2 2гига озу 256видео 7600гтх
<Shlang> еще /boot отдельно выделить 100Мб, что б случае чего загрузится можно было
<SergeyIT> память увеличивать будешь?
<colgra> нет это пока предел
<skai> SergeyIT: а нафига увеличивать?
<colgra> сейчас с вертуалки сижу (Virtual box) 1гиг дал пока хватает
<xopek> у меня гиг озу. часто не хватает.
<colgra> значит два гига будет редко не хватать :)
<colgra> ос нужна для серфа по инету посмотра видео и музыки
<xopek> этим я и занимаюсь
<colgra> работа в ворде еще (не знаю как он тут завется)
<colgra> а почему тогда не хватает? точнее в какие моменты?
<SergeyIT> своп тогда 2.2 Гб, / - 12Гб, /home >20Гб (от задач зависит)
<xopek> а нафига свопа так много?
<colgra> в чем задача свопа кстати?
<SergeyIT> чтобы заснуть
<xopek> а. ну если заснуть
<colgra> ну спать я ему не дам )))
<Aceler> ИМХО, на корень многовато, 10 гигов хватит всем
<xopek> ога
<SergeyIT> colgra, а вообще-то лучше отдельный диск вставить для линуха и загрузчик на него - и проблем не будет
<Aceler> У меня на корне сейчас занято 8.3 G, при том что стоят Gnome и KDE-full, куча музыкального софта и игрушек… :)
<xopek> да. и отбить начало под своп а остальное под /
<colgra> SergeyIT, пока не умею возможности разшириться
<colgra> да кстати по карте как лучше бить диск?
<nAgoHaK> artus: тут?
<colgra> сначало своп потом рут и остаток?
<colgra> ладно, всем спасибо за помощь и пока :)
<artus> nAgoHaK, тут
<ur5imw> день добрый ! а у кого звук работает в приемнике http://www.websdr.at/:)
<GregIlya> Привет всем!
<GregIlya> Я кажись conky закосячил(
<GregIlya> по команде conky в терминале выдаёт Conky: missing text block in configuration; exiting
<GregIlya> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<GregIlya> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<GregIlya> 	imlib_context_free();
<GregIlya> 	With the parameter:
<GregIlya> 	context
<GregIlya> 	being NULL. Please fix your program.
<GregIlya> что делать?Пробовал переустановить заново ,не помогло..
<skrishi> всем привет
<hivemind> skirshi, привет
<ur5imw> вот что самое интересное приемник работает только в googlechrome
<GregIlya> Плдскажите пожалуста как удалить conky??
<markmx> sudo apt-get purge conky
<hivemind> Подключил скайлинковский модем через pppconfig, debug включён, ввожу "pon skylink", ничего не выдаёт и переводит строку для ввода
<markmx> lsusb - вывод отпастебинь
<|rapidsp|> hivemind: а в ifconfig новый ифейс не появляется?
<|rapidsp|> например ppp0
<hivemind> Не знаю, модем по-моему зареган как ttyACM0
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29679
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1054894
<hivemind> lsusb
<markmx> вот кто из списка модем - хз =)
<hivemind> ifconfig копипастить?
<markmx> modprobe usbserial vendor=0.16d5 product=0.6501 - значения тока свои подставь... а да и через sudo это
<hivemind> Я сейчас через NM сижу
<artus> markmx, а ты уверен что на его модеме надо модпробе ?
<markmx> через что?
<hivemind> <markmx>, network manager
<markmx> я думаю загрузить usbserial не будет лишним
<hivemind> А как узнать, какие значения?
<markmx> lsmod | grep option - отпастеинь ка
<artus> markmx, да он тупо не осилил в wvdial 3 строчки прописать, не надо там модпробе
<hivemind> А он не выдаёт ничего
<hivemind> artus, я не через wvdial
<hivemind> Я через pppcofin
<hivemind> *gonfig
<artus> hivemind, а чем он те не понравился?
<hivemind> *config!!!
<markmx> не выдает потому что не загружен усбсериал...
<markmx> артус ну я хз подскажи челу чо делать
<markmx> я пока на модули грешу
<artus> для начала tail -f /var/log/dmesg и воткнуть модем ) потом то что посыпется на пасту выложить
<artus> hivemind, и напомни ка модель модема
<hivemind> <artus>>markmx, да он тупо не осилил в wvdial 3 строчки прописать, не надо там модпробе
<hivemind> Вот потому что ниасилил
<artus> hivemind, там пишеш порт, номер дозвона, логин пас, все
<artus> hivemind, модем напомни
<hivemind> Airplus MCD-650
<markmx> у меня задача тривиальней - как выучить си за одну ночь =)
<artus> hivemind, что дмесг говорит?
<hivemind> markmx, ололо, паскаль проще
<hivemind> Втыкаешь модем всмысле?
<markmx> си - быстрее
<hivemind> В комп
<hivemind> ?
<artus> да
<hivemind> Уже
<artus> и смотриш что в дмесг посыпалось
<artus> команду дал выше
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1054949
<artus> hivemind, во, нашол скриптек который звонит )
<markmx> и отправляет смс?
<markmx> =)
<hivemind> :)
<artus> hivemind, а где там твой воткнутый модем ?
<markmx> а я предупреждал что надо усбсериал стартить
<markmx> без него не будет вам модема
<hivemind> Чёрт его знает, он в компе
<hivemind> Через него сижу же
<artus> hivemind, да блин, перечитай строчку где я про дмесг говорил
<artus> внимательно, 3 раза, пока не дойдет
<hivemind> Ох, борщ
<artus> hivemind, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=57291.msg429857#msg429857 вот, скрипт в принципе то что надо
<artus> там по ходу только номер сменить
<artus> hivemind, ну и следющим постом куда вписать modprobe usbserial собственно
<hivemind_> Всё то же самое
<hivemind> Во время выполнения втыкнул модем, ничего нового не появилось
<artus> хы... а должно )
<hivemind> <kby? ktnf.
<markmx> =) счас выяснится что мордовые усби у тя не запитаны
<ur5imw> при установке прораммы выдается сообщение"Неверная архитектура «i686» " что можно в даном  случае сделать?....
<markmx> именно эту команду что ты написали вбивай
<hivemind> Это как?
<hivemind> Какую?
<hivemind> Я летал просто
<markmx> (02:53:20 PM) hivemind: <kby? ktnf. - вот эту
<hivemind> :D
<hivemind>  =) счас выяснится что мордовые усби у тя не запитаны
<hivemind> Я же сижу с него через network manager
<hivemind> Кто-нибудь что-то писал в последние 5 минут?
<xopek> нет
<markmx> я писал стихи... матом...
<chelaxe> :-D
<hivemind> Аа
<hivemind> Оппа
<hivemind> Больше проге ping не доверяю:D
<hivemind> 385 packets transmitted, 382 received, 0% packet loss, time 483639ms
<markmx> юзай cURL
<hivemind> Как 0?!!!111
<xopek> остальные не успел ответ получить
<hivemind> Ну это понятно, но тогда packet loss должно быть не 0%
<artus> hivemind, дык до процента то не дотягивает видать
<markmx> да кстати там же инт выводится а не флоат
<hivemind> А что же он, до целых округляет?
<hivemind> Ааа, всё, понял
<markmx> ну как... вот смари скока людей в мире юзают пинг - дофига, если с каждого по сотой доле отрезать то в итоге получается неплохой навар
<hivemind> :D
<hookah> и можно стать пинговым миллионером =)
<hookah> хотя звучит оскорбительно
<hivemind> И всё-таки , что можно с модемом сделать?
<hivemind> ВЫкидывать не буду
<hivemind> :D
<inhabitant> брать перед покупкой на тестирование
<inhabitant> или юзать винду
<inhabitant> или курть инет
<inhabitant> еще варианты?
<hivemind> Да
<hivemind> Юзать nm
<hivemind> Через него плохо, но работает
<pahan> че за модем то?
<hivemind> Airplus
<hivemind> Mcd650
<hivemind> скайлинковский
<kamyshovyy> усех с наступающим, пока ещё есть %живые%
<AndreX> и тебе тогоже
<hivemind> <kamyshovyy>, взаимно
<hivemind> Никто не знает, почему может быть в мозилле кнопка find updates недостубна?
<hivemind> *недоступна
<Varuzhan> Здравствуйте! после очистки системы у меня не рапознается 3G модем, как можно восстановить его?
<hivemind> Хорошо почистил, однако
<hivemind> Что за модем?
<Varuzhan> ZTE
<Varuzhan> MF-637
<Steel_Rat> господа, точный размер среза ubuntu 10.10 (amd64 и i386) может кто сказать?
<artus> гогов 40
<artus> *гигов
<User736[web]> Всем привет, кто может помочь в такой ситуации: нетбук Аsus 1015 PED, стоит убунту 10,10. купил USB колонки SVEN PS-30, а система их не видит
<User736[web]> что можно с этим сделать?
<markmx> сек
<markmx> lsusb
<markmx> ищи колонки там
<markmx> если есть то надо копать в сторону модпроб усбсериал =)
<markmx> да что ж седня такое =)
<markmx> артус реализовал таки новый тип размеров - гог... 40 гогов данных
<hivemind> посмотрел логи pon
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<hivemind> artus, а как параметры в wvdial обозначаются?
<artus> hivemind, http://community.asplinux.ru/documents/guide/inet-scripts.html
<Karloss> вопрос, поставил xmonad, настроил, все устраивает, кроме темы GTK, прорыл весь интернет на вопрос как ее изменить "export GTK2_RC_FILES="~/.gtk" не проканал, так что нужно зделать?
<hivemind> Ага
<newbie|2> привет всем
<Karloss> как вообще сменить тему GTK ?
<newbie|2> как мне на backtrack 4
<newbie|2> подключиться к впн серверу
<newbie|2> ?
<artus> newbie|2, причем тут бактрак ?
<newbie|2> всмысле
<artus> в прямом, причем тут бактрак к этому каналу ?
<skai> artus: грят с 4 версии он на убунте основывется
<artus> и че ?
<skai> artus: ниасилили генту разботчики
<artus> бубунта тоже как бе на дебиане основывается местами
<artus> это не пофор офтопить
<artus> *повод
<artus> да что ж такое то с клавиатурой то
<newbie|2> artus: не понимаешь как поднять сиди и молчи
<artus> @kick newbie|2 это ты чего то не понимаеш
<hivemind> Ой...
<Karloss> народ ну подскажет кто-нибудь про смену тем GTK
<artus> Karloss, заходиш в оформление и меняеш тему
<hivemind> <artus>, нубский вопрос: если я сделаю всё по той инструкции, я потом, если что, смогу заходить через Network manage?
<hivemind> *manager
<artus> hivemind, да
<Karloss> artus: в гноме я могу тему поменять а вот под xmonad помоему стандарт какойто запускается аля вынь98
<artus> Karloss, http://welinux.ru/post/3520/
<artus> там написано чем менять
<Grvae> кто-нибудь юзает видеокарту ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650??
<AndreX> Grvae: вчем проблема то?
<Grvae> AndreX: в драйвере. Ubuntu 10.04 никак не могу поставить драйвер. Форумные способы не помогли, там отписался, молчать пока
<Grvae> AndreX: Гугл надавал кучу советов, тоже не помогло
<Grvae> AndreX: Максимум, что получил - не работающий каталист контрол центр
<Grvae> Проприетарный драйвер вообще при перезагрузке черный экран кажет
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> хелп ми
<AndreX> Grvae: а из коробки нет чтоле
<Grvae> AndreX: в том то и дело
<Grvae> AndreX: из коробки вообще черный экран
<jlewka> в Evolution'e , при выборе адресной книге LDAP, я не могу ввести пароль, просто не ставиться фокус на строчку, хотя она активна
<Grvae> AndreX: намучался, дико. Встречал на форумах юзеров с такой же карточкой, все жалуются. Оригинальные, западные мануалы также не дали эффекта - то черный экран, то кажет "графический драйвер ATI не установлен"
<fata1> цуц
<fata1> привет, кто сталкивался с bridge linux?
<AndreX> Grvae: а ноут какой и видюх скока
<Grvae> AndreX: ноут HP core i5 ATI MR HD 5650 4gb ram видюха одна
<andreylosev> как из командной строки выключить компьютер, если ты не root?
<Onotole> <artus>, сделал всё как написано, описанным способом подключиться не получилось, но теперь ещё и через network manager подключиться не могу
<AndreX> andreylosev: из розетки
<Onotole> Сижу с винды
<andreylosev> AndreX, а через ssh?
<himik> /usr/sbin/akhalaimakhalai --domiracle computeroff
<AndreX> andreylosev: чё права рута получить не можеш
<hivemind_> блииин
<AndreX> Grvae: модель надо а не название hp
<himik> кто-нибудь (или кого-нибудь) мучил модем Huawei E171?
<hivemind_> himik, меня только airplus сейчас мучит
<Grvae> AndreX: Модель не знаю =\
<AndreX> мде так посмотри на нём возможно внизу
<Grvae> AndreX: тупо НР, на наклейках нет
<hivemind_> Ээээх...
<AndreX> hivemind_: че вздахаеш?
<artus> hivemind_, что значит не смог подключится ?
<artus> hivemind_, /var/log/messages и лог подключения на пасту
<artus> hivemind_, и вообще, в логи почаще смотреть надо
<hivemind_> artus, так я с убунты в интернет зайти не могу
<artus> hivemind_, а у меня скил гадания на кофейной гущще не прокачан
<hivemind> Сейчас ребутнусь и попробую подолбать по кнопке коннекта
<zloy_> Всем привет. Существует ли скрипт  для conky, на питоне например, который выводит с ласт.фм обложку и название воспроизводящегося трека?
<hivemind> Фухх...
<hivemind> Починил...
<goggle-eyed_bear> Windows soft (22 Jan 11) Как это записать с пробелами в консоли?
<hivemind> Надо было -chap в settings закомментить
<skai> goggle-eyed_bear: ubuntu-10.10-i386.iso
<skai> goggle-eyed_bear: как то так
<goggle-eyed_bear> Windows soft (22 Jan 11)
<goggle-eyed_bear> вот это
<goggle-eyed_bear> я про сто спросил
<skai> goggle-eyed_bear: ну так это не нужно:) ubuntu-10.10-i386.iso  лучше:)
<goggle-eyed_bear> ты меня за оффтопик кикнешь?
<skai> goggle-eyed_bear: хотя дам подсказку.есть кавычки,чтобы экранировать строку, или бекслеши, чтобы экранировать пробелы
<himik>  а скобки
<goggle-eyed_bear> ok
<hivemind> test
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, Ну понг, и что?
<goggle-eyed_bear> я же чтобы стереть из консоли
<goggle-eyed_bear> :)
<goggle-eyed_bear> диск
<skai> goggle-eyed_bear: fdisk /dev/sd##
<skai> и форматируй в ехт4
<goggle-eyed_bear> кого? cdrw?
<himik> ггг
<goggle-eyed_bear> кофе перепил?
<FOREvERz> =( ребяты Я хочу плакать(
<FOREvERz> привет всем(
<skai> goggle-eyed_bear: дык ты уточняй.диск - это не тока сдрв
<skai> это еще и хдд
<skai> и прочие
<FOREvERz> подскажить пожалуйста(
<AndreX> cdrecord dev=4,0,0 blank=fast -eject -force
<skai> FOREvERz: плачь.разрешаю
<FOREvERz> почему fdisk мне показывает таблицу разделов, а ни установщик убунты, ни gparted его не видят((
<goggle-eyed_bear> ты думаешь я не знаю как сстереть cdrw?
<FOREvERz> и Я никак не могу поставить граб, чтобы запуститься с убунты, которая у меня была давным-давно...
<FOREvERz> :( но граб Я не ставил, и она спала(
<skai> FOREvERz: потому, как ты не показываешь фдиск установщику.сделай фотку.распечатай и покажи убунте перед монитором
<FOREvERz> skai: ты несмешной(
<skai> FOREvERz: а вот ты очень смешной
<FOREvERz> skai: Я печальный, Я знаю(
<skai> FOREvERz: либо /join #extrasensoric
<skai> FOREvERz: либо !q
<FOREvERz> да почему, Я ж объясняю ситуацию(
<himik> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<FOREvERz> ок
<FOREvERz> ща сделаю
<nAgoHaK> ChanServ NOTICE 19    nAgoHaK                +votsriRA [modified 45 seconds ago]
<nAgoHaK> хехе)
<himik> иногда описать проблему другому, что бы получить хоть какой совет, это сложнее чем ее решить самому )
<himik> чтобы
<FOREvERz> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена была ubuntu 10.4, Я на ней сидел раньше, потом поставил винду и она затерла граб. Я пытаюсь восстановить граб, но всё впустую, not found и все такое... потом Я проверял несколько раз fdisk, там есть 6 разделов, однако gparted их не
<goggle-eyed_bear> лучше самому гуглить чем общаться тут со всякими чудаками
<goggle-eyed_bear> на букву М
<FOREvERz> goggle-eyed_bear: гуглил, нашёл мануалы как восстанавливать граб(( но почему-то оно всё не так как говорится(
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: ты грузил лайф сиди убунты и пытался из неё граб поставить?
<skai> @mode +b *!troubadou@*
<skai> @op
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: Я сейчас с лайф сиди сижу :P
<skai> @mode +b *!troubadou@*
<nAgoHaK> skai: ты сам провоцируешь
<skai> @deop nAgoHaK
<skai> nAgoHaK: ну квит мессадж и его прошлое говорят против него
<nAgoHaK> а меня деопать не стоило)
<FOREvERz> ребяты, подскажить плииз((
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: я тебе вопрос задал
<FOREvERz> Я тебе ответил
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: ты пробовал с лайф сиди ставить граб?
<FOREvERz> что Я в данный момент сижу с LiveCD, и что пробовал с него восстанавливать граб
<FOREvERz> да, пробовал
<oxothuk> а чо граб не работает?
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: а ты chroot делал?
<skai> @op nAgoHaK
<nAgoHaK> skai: поздно
<skai> nAgoHaK: решил вернуться?:)
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: мм.... нет, там таког не было(
<skai> nAgoHaK: ой напугал аж страшно:)страшно смешно
<oxothuk> FOREvERz: можно без чрутов
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: ты знаешь раздел на который у тебя установлена убунта?
<nAgoHaK> skai: я грю мне уже не надо опа
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: /dev/sda6 так даже fdisk говорид
<oxothuk> создай папку любую и примонтируй к ней раздел boot с основной системы
<skai> nAgoHaK: я хтю шоб ты проверил слушается тебя бот или нет
<nAgoHaK> oxothuk: не лезь
<skai> nAgoHaK: попробуй тут @op
<nAgoHaK> @op
<nAgoHaK> @deop
<nAgoHaK> нет
<oxothuk> типа "фу!"?
<oxothuk> =))
<skai> nAgoHaK: сча
<FOREvERz> кстать, у меня разделы в убунте то пропадают то исчезают... Я даже понять не могу чойта так(
<skai> nAgoHaK: идентифицируйся у него
<oxothuk>  FOREvERz: они не могут пропадать и исчезать самопроизвольно
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: так сделай сейчас так sudo -s
<oxothuk> они могут по странному (на первый взгляд) монтироваться
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: готово
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: mkdir /ubuntu/
<FOREvERz> ок, что дальш?)
<FOREvERz> Display all 2290 possibilities? (y or n)
<oxothuk> о_О
<oxothuk> )))))
<FOREvERz> :(
<skai> FOREvERz: поступи проще
<skai> FOREvERz: нажми в наутилусе на ливцд на диск с убунтой
<skai> FOREvERz: чтобы примонтировало его
<FOREvERz> skai: а что за наутилус? (
<skai> FOREvERz: ну вы его еще проводником называете
<FOREvERz> а, ясн... вот Я не понимаю, но его щас нету в проводнике... вообще ни один раздел там не показывается...
<FOREvERz> токо file system есть (
<skai> FOREvERz: ну это плохо
<skai> плохо батенька
<FOREvERz> та да((
<skai> mount /dev/sd## /mnt
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: mount /dev/sda6 /ubuntu
<skai> замес sd## поставь образ с убунтой
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: mount -t proc none /ubuntu/proc/
<skai> затем sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt
<skai> затем sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: mount -o bind /dev/ubuntu/dev/
<hivemind> Кстати, я в режиме консоли (ctrl+alt+f1) команды от рута выполнять не могу
<hivemind> Оно не хочет принимать мой пароль
<FOREvERz> /dev/sda6 looks like swapspace - not mounted
<FOREvERz> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: chroot /ubuntu/ /bin/bash
<markmx> потому сто у т пароль по русски
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: source /etc/profile
<hivemind> Не-а
<skai> затем sudo grub-setup -d /mnt/boot/grub /dev/sda
<oxothuk>  hivemind: sudo passwd root
<skai> FOREvERz: и никаких чрутов не надо
<hivemind> Может из-за содержания заглавных букв?
<oxothuk> gj[
<oxothuk> gj[
<markmx> такс у меня вот какой вопрос. на одном из сайтов своих на днях обнаружил шелл. тема в том что сервак позволяет ползать по директориям выше папки с сайтом... шелл на php как запреить подниматься выше?
<oxothuk> пофиг на заглавные
<FOREvERz> ане, протупил
<FOREvERz> ок
<hivemind> Хм
<oxothuk> markmx: vsftpd?
<markmx> что?
<markmx> нет прсото как запретить подниматься выше скриптам на зрз
<markmx> пхп
<markmx> в конфиге апачика помниться что-то прописывал
<oxothuk> markmx:  я думаю стоит взглянуть в сторону прав
<markmx> но вот надо вспомнить что и где...
<hivemind> Может это потому что в нём 11символов?
<markmx> чтобы для скриптов папка /var/www считалась корневой
<oxothuk> hivemind: sudo passwd root
<oxothuk> hivemind: вводишь новый  пас
<oxothuk> hivemind: запоминаешь его и не мучаешься
<oxothuk> markmx: chroot
<oxothuk> markmx: наверное)
<FOREvERz> skai: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. а чойто он делает? Оо
<hivemind> А для входа в систему тоже его юзать?
<skai> FOREvERz: он  Probing devices to guess BIOS drives.
<markmx> охотник, могу скинуть шеллик для изучения, надо?
<artus> markmx, http://htf.net.ua/php_security_web_shell
<FOREvERz> skai: чото он долго(
<oxothuk> hivemind:  кого?
<oxothuk>  markmx:  взглянул бы)
<hivemind> Пароль
<hivemind> новый
<oxothuk> f
<oxothuk> да
<oxothuk> командой passwd ты просто его меняешь
<FOREvERz> skai: The file /ubuntu/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. =(
<markmx> ооо вся тема в безопасном режиме =)
<markmx> пасип сработало как надо, шелл в итоге видит тока то место куда положили выше не подняться
<skai> FOREvERz: знач может быть битый груб
<FOREvERz> ок, тогда его надо ставить заново?(
<markmx> шеллик скинуть то? меня им успешно отымели, но не надолго =)
<oxothuk> давай
<markmx> как тут файлы принято пересылать?
<FOREvERz> markmx: файловый хостинг? оО
<markmx> ну я то куда скажете туда и залью
<inkvizitor68sl> !python
<ubuntuhelp> Python — высокоуровневый язык программирования общего назначения с акцентом на производительность разработчика и читаемость кода. См. http://www.python.org
<FOREvERz> markmx: ну Я знаю ghost.ru вроде) знаю ещё rapidshare.com
<markmx> !куда залить файлы?
<FOREvERz> ой
<FOREvERz> rghost.ru *
<inkvizitor68sl> !python-slow is <reply> Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<hivemind> Сменил, судо пока что запускается без пароля, а вот gksu почему то работает со старым паролем
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: замени сцылко на гуу.гл :)сможешь видеть статистику тех, кто прочел твою счцлку
<inkvizitor68sl> да в лом
<markmx> http://rghost.ru/4489687
<FOREvERz> skai: так чего, как мне быть, не подскажешь?(
<hivemind> Охотник утопал что ли?
<unreturned> ëþäè, ïîäñêàæèòå ïëç, êàê ñäåëàòü òàê, ÷òîáû ïî êëèêó â òåðìèíàëå ïî ññûëêå ó ìíó îòêðûâàëñÿ áðàóçåð?
<ubuntuhelp> unreturned! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> markmx, дык где шел то?
<FOREvERz> artus: (05:57:00 PM) markmx: http://rghost.ru/4489687
<markmx> !shell
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<FOREvERz> ребят, подскажете мож..... если не в лом(
<artus> глюк был кой то просто )
<markmx> артус, линку увидел? там файлик php без паролей и прочего, внутри обфускат страшный
<artus> markmx, у мну нет плюшит) сначала на 404 кинуло чегото )
<markmx> было еще 7 файлов все разные но тоже шеллы, но я в порыве ярости поудалял все нафиг, а этот орбовский мне счас друган сбросил, у него тоже сайтик успешно отшелили =)
<FOREvERz> сижу с liveCD убунты 10.4, пишу установить граб, а он мне пишет The file /ubuntu/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. =( как его поставить тогда?
<skai> !no shell is <reply> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/WjivB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<markmx> меня за 4 года впервые отшелили.. .а все потчему?
<skai> !shell
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/WjivB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<markmx> потому что один козло говорит мне - марк, дай я сайтик сам подниму, сам все сделаю.. .ну марк добры, говрит - на, делай.. .и выдал козло место на серваке =))))
<skai> !no shell is <reply> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/WjivB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !shell
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/WjivB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<markmx> через две недели полный сервак шеллов и почтового спама
<unreturned> пинг пинг
<FOREvERz> норм
<FOREvERz> unreturned: велком)
<markmx> unreturned: 100% пакетс лост
<unreturned> )))
<unreturned> Подскажите плз, как сделать так, чтобы по нажатию ссылки сразу открывался браузер с ней?
<unreturned> Клиент irssi
<unreturned> ну или вообще в терминале
<inkvizitor68sl> никак
<markmx> ну для начала делаешь вот что - ставишь пиджин...
<markmx> PROFIT
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice markmx
<inkvizitor68sl> unreturned, в терминале так не сделаешь
<markmx> стоп, в гномовском терминале же подсвеиваются и кликаются ссылки
<unreturned> почему? он же её парсит и правой кнопкой кликаю вылазиет меню, где можно по ней перейти
<unreturned> да, gnome-terminal
<markmx> ну а что тгогда не так? вот я счас в терминале так кликнул ссылку второй кнопкой и тыкнул открыть
<unreturned> markmx: нихачу лишних кликов делать)) не юзабельно, хочецца сразу клацнуть по ней и перейти)
<markmx> это не тру вариант, второй кнопой тока
<unreturned> markmx: не, это второй кнопкой не тру)))
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx, они не кликаются
<markmx> да я знаю что не кликаются но меню вылезает и успешно стартуется браузер с ссылочкой
<inkvizitor68sl> это совсем другое. с парсингом проблем нет
<artus> хех, в utxt ссылки открываются по клику правой кнопкой )
<artus> *urxvt
<alexandr> ку всем
<unreturned> так, ну уже нашел как вариант кликать левой кнопкой с зажатым Ctrl
<FOREvERz> эх....
<unreturned> Уже лучше))
<hivemind> unreturned, а в чём дело?
<unreturned> hivemind: хочу, чтобы в гнум-терминале ссылки открывались в браузере по одиночному клику левой кнопай мыши
<hivemind> Аа
<unreturned> Ладно, пока и Ctrl+LM хватит
<unreturned> Люди, исчо такой вопрос, кто-нить сеговские игры через Gens играет?
<FOREvERz> кажись Я себе починил груб....
<FOREvERz> ребутнусь провериться.... если что - приду буду опять вас мучать :D
<Nebulosa> unreturned: я играл раньше
<unreturned> Nebulosa: просто в убунте 10.10 он как-то ужасно выглядит и как его допилить до приличного состояния я хз(( вот хотел узнать, может у кого уже готовый рецепт есть))
<Nebulosa> берешь код, берешь компилятор...
<unreturned> )))) нееееее)))э
<inkvizitor68sl> берешь ланчпад
<inkvizitor68sl> пишешь баги
<unreturned> да он уже с 2008 года не развивается и собранный deb пакет на соурсфордже лежит, больше нигде не видел
<hivemind> unreturned, ссылочку пожалуйста
<inkvizitor68sl> берешь ланчпад, пишешь баги.
<unreturned> hivemind: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gens/
<unreturned> и вообще брать код и компилятор это как-то сложно...
<unreturned> недавно тут решил в гвиббер добавить сокращалку clck.ru и ничего не вышло, после правки кода гвиббер ваще перестал запускаться, нипанятное вываливал в консоль, так шо страшно блин
<Nebulosa> бывает
<inkvizitor68sl> плагином написал бы
<Nebulosa> особенно бывает когда не знаешь что такое язык питон и лезешь в код
<unreturned> ну питон я потихонечку щас изучаю и вроде ничего старшного не сделал, скопировал код от is.gd сокращалки и поправил урл, а также в __init__.py добавил импорт своего правленного файлика.
<hivemind> Блин, а оно всё на питоне написано?
<Nebulosa> hivemind: а на чём же еще
<unreturned> да, и тормозит страшно((
<hivemind> Чиорт, ну может на делфи, на паскале, на си...
<hivemind> Питон я в глаза не видел ни разу
<Nebulosa> hivemind: виндузятка чтоле?
<hivemind> unreturned, а что теперь с этим архивом делать?
<hivemind> Я просто привык всё с реп выкачивать
<hivemind> Не, ньюфажина
<unreturned> hivemind: там собранный deb уже есть, просто два раза клацни по нему и откроется центр приложений бубунты...
<unreturned> hivemind: ну или через dpkg
<unreturned> hivemind: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gens/files/Gens%20for%20Linux/Gens%202.15.5/gens_2.15.5_i386.deb/download
<hivemind> Через dpkg походу проще
<unreturned> hivemind: просто компилить я его даже не пытался... ваще компилить это как-то жутко, слишком много непонятных зависимостей бывает вылазиет((
<hivemind> Ну я компилил cairo-dock
<hivemind> Правда, у меня все пакеты были
<hivemind> А какой бинарник запускать?
<hivemind> install.sh?
<unreturned> омагат, ты о чем?
<unreturned> слей deb и не мучайсо
<unreturned> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gens/files/Gens%20for%20Linux/Gens%202.15.5/gens_2.15.5_i386.deb/download
<hivemind> ну это понятно, но всё-таки интересно же
<hivemind> В том, что ты скинул, несколько исполняемых файлов
<hivemind> Вот я и интересуюсь, какой из них запускать
<hivemind> А, блин, это по ходу через make install делать надо
<unreturned> ./configure && make && make install? =))
<hivemind> Команда в итоге ~/downloads/gens-2.15.5/ configure && make && make install?
<unreturned> cd ~/downloads/gens-2.15.5/ && sudo ./configure && make && make install
<unreturned> я бы сделал так, но я нуб
<unreturned> а ваще я просто слил готовый бинарник и установил
<hivemind> Ага, я тоже нуб, но попробую
<GregIlya> Всем привкт!Много раз видел на скринах убунту панель значков на правой строне рабочего стола, как добавить её??
<inkvizitor68sl> никак.
<inkvizitor68sl> это для гиков.
<inkvizitor68sl> или для просто людей, уме.щих читать подписи к скринам
<hivemind> Это видимо cairo-dock
<hivemind> sudo aptitude install cairo-dock
<inkvizitor68sl> это видимо панель от unity
<hivemind> Ааа
<Nebulosa> hivemind: это gnome 3
<Grave> кстати на счет кайро-док
<unreturned> inkvizitor68sl: А ты чаго такой не дружелюбный?))) Виндузятники достали шоле?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: справа не слева
<hivemind> Ну с помощью кайро тоже можно
<Grave> в нем пашут значки-кубвы?
<Grave> кубы*
<inkvizitor68sl> а разница?
<hivemind> Grave, если ты про эффект вращения, то да, но только в opengl версии
<inkvizitor68sl> кто ж мешает панель Unity перетащить
<hivemind> Блин
<hivemind> Собрать не удалось
<hivemind> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<hivemind> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<hivemind> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<hivemind> configure: error: *** GTK+ version 2.4.0 not found!
<Grave> вот оно что
<hivemind> Ааа, видимо dev-essentials не хватает
<kamyshovyy1> ку!
<GregIlya> Я хочу сделать так как на этом скрине http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?ed=1&text=ubuntu&p=5&img_url=habrastorage.org%2Fstorage%2Fab6c9faa%2F8cfda06e%2F6138696a%2Fdc9954b9.jpg&rpt=simage
<GregIlya> Возможно мне так сделать?
<nAgoHaK> Grave: видишь че написано? Unity interface on Ubuntu 10.10 Lite.
<GregIlya> значит нельзя?ну ладно...
<nAgoHaK> >.<
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, справа? )
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> мне его пристрелить?
<Grave> nAgoHaK: что это значит?
<inkvizitor68sl> или вы его прощаете?
<unreturned> ^_^
<Grave> nAgoHaK: за разговором не следил, не втыкнул
<hivemind> Ох, борщ
<sergius> народ, ку) помоги те кто нить, плиз) недавно перешел на убунту, еще ничерта не шарю...где находиться папка .wine?
<Steel_Rat> sergius, ~/
<unreturned> sergius: может в ~/?
<hivemind> sergius, файлы с точкой в начале являются скрытыми
<hivemind> Для показа скрытых файлов нажми в наутилусе ctrl+h
<inkvizitor68sl> или написать в консоли cd .wi<tab>
<unreturned> кстати, кто пишет тут на питоне, есть какой-нить опенсурс редактор с автодополнением нормальным?
<unreturned> шо-нить подобное Wing IDE только фри и не такое навароченое в плане воркспейсов?
<SergeyIT> в питоне автодополнений быть не может
<unreturned> SergeyIT: почаму?
<SergeyIT> патаму что для скриптов автодополнение запрещено лицензией
<inkvizitor68sl> лолщито?:
<Over|3> Чаго??
<unreturned> типа лопата?
<SergeyIT> ну кто еще проснется? ))
<hivemind> Не, собрать не получается
<hivemind> Видимо зависимости не удовлетворены
<unreturned> hivemind: ыыы))
<hivemind> А я их удовлетворю)))
<unreturned> hivemind: только вот зачем?)))
<hivemind> МНЕ ИНТЕРЕСНО СОБРАААТЬ
<unreturned> аааа, ну тады понятно)) каждому свое))
<unreturned> кому то установить и играть, а кому то удовлетворить и СОБРАААТЬ))
<FOREvERz> вооот, Я тут)
<unreturned> FOREvERz: влекам)
<unreturned> FOREvERz: *велкам)
<FOREvERz> unreturned: Я даже со своей убунты сижу)
<User122[web]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> User122[web], Понг.
<FOREvERz> кто знает, через что записывать видео-диски с папкой video-ts/
<FOREvERz> ?
<unreturned> User122[web]: passed
<unreturned> FOREvERz: dd?
<User122[web]> помогите
<FOREvERz> unreturned: who is dd? Oo
<User122[web]> пожалуйста с kubuntu 10/10
<unreturned> FOREvERz: man dd
<FOREvERz> unreturned: ты мож не понял(
<User122[web]> нет
<FOREvERz> Я из инета скачал диск, хочу записать его, чтоб на DVD смотреть(
<unreturned> FOREvERz: mkisofs -dvd-video -o image.iso /path/to/folders_with_video_and_audio_ts
<unreturned> FOREvERz: ну а дальше либо через тот же brasero или dd
<FOREvERz> unreturned: это в консол написать? оО
<User122[web]> не могу настроить кубунту, не видит wi-fi. что делать?
<FOREvERz> User122[web]: помог бы, если бы шарил(( нуп((
<unreturned> FOREvERz: консоль рулит, не?
<User122[web]> я новичок
<FOREvERz> unreturned: ну погодь... Я хотел через brasero записать видеодиск.... он жалуется что файлы IFO и ещё несколько не подходят для видеодиска...
<unreturned> FOREvERz: наверняка есть гуи, тока искать я не вкурсах
<FOREvERz> unreturned: ну консоль-то рулит, если буковки знать >_<
<FOREvERz> unreturned: во, BUP и IFO файлы он не принимает...
<unreturned> FOREvERz: ну вот через консоль сделай mkisofs -dvd-video а дальше просто пиши получившийся образ на диск через brasero
<FOREvERz> вместо dvd-video вставить путь к папке video_ts? %)
<unreturned> нет, у тя должна быть папка в которой лежат две папочки video-ts и audio-ts
<unreturned> -dvd-video это опция, чтобы сделать именно DVD-VIDEO образ))
<FOREvERz> unreturned: audio-ts нету, ибо она пустая на таких дисках) Я её создать могу.. но чтобы написать эту команду.. надо что, cd /путь/ прописать или как?(
<unreturned> сек...
<FOREvERz> ок
<FOREvERz> а
<FOREvERz> кажись Я понял( Я прочёл твою предыдущую команду, там же написано)) туплю
<unreturned> mkisofs -dvd-video -o MyDVD.iso -graft-points "/AUDIO_TS=/путь/до/аудио/AUDIO_TS" "/VIDEO_TS=/путь/до/видео/VIDEO_TS"
<unreturned> каг-то таг)))
<unreturned> опция -dvd-video для создания спец UDF файловой системы
<unreturned> ну а после можешь выполнить команду
<FOREvERz> ещё кстати спросить хотел...
<unreturned> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=MyDVD.iso -speed=2 шо-нить подобное))
<FOREvERz> мог ли мне неро запороть DVD+R DL? на винде ещё который(
<FOREvERz> forever@forever-desktop:~$ mkisofs -dvd-video -o '/media/Ё/TORRENT/ABBA The Movie RUS/image.iso' '/media/Ё/TORRENT/ABBA The Movie RUS'
<FOREvERz> вот так записал, норм?)
<FOREvERz> он что-то пишет))
<unreturned> FOREvERz: это я точно хз, про неро
<FOREvERz> unreturned: ладно, всё равно спасибо ;)
<hivemind> блин, да ну нафиг из исходников собирать с таким интернетом
<xps_> FOREvERz> K3b
<unreturned> hivemind: быстро тыы сдался)
<FOREvERz> xps_: та Я уже разобрался вродь)
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: как ты команды запоминаешь? ;d
<FOREvERz> :D
<FOREvERz> ооой
<FOREvERz> нет, не тебе
<xps_> эт на будущее))
<FOREvERz> unreturned: как ты команды запоминаешь?)
<FOREvERz> xps_: Я пробовал поставить его через терминал, но sudo apt-get install k3b ничего не поставило(
<unreturned> FOREvERz: я не запоминаю, я у гугля спрашиваю... На памяти у мну максимум 5-10 команд, остальное гугль по надобности подсказывает
<FOREvERz> unreturned: а как ты искал? оО Я гуглил но не нашёл про эту команду... токо про K3b нашёл(
<rem_lex|pivo> =) комманды запоминаются, когда ими пользуешься постоянно, а когда что-то нужно сделать один-два раза, выше уже было сказано, проще у гугля спросить
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: ;) спасибо)) ну Я буду учиться)) Я пока помню тко fdisk -l и наверное кое-как mount :D
<unreturned> FOREvERz: ввёл примерно следующее Video Ts DVD Video Burn Ubuntu
<skai> @deop
<FOREvERz> unreturned: спасиб))
<rem_lex|pivo> а еще баш-комплит очень сильно облегчает жизнь ;)
<FOREvERz> а про двуслойки кто что знает?) можно ли на DVD+R DL которую неро поломал записать чонить?)
<unreturned> очень даже сильно))
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: не, Я про баш-комплит не шарю))
<rem_lex|pivo> два раза таб нажать? чт там не щарить же
<FOREvERz> м... а что делает вообще это действие? оО
<unreturned> FOREvERz: если с инглишь языком не туго, почитай тут http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<unreturned> FOREvERz: автодополнение врубается
<FOREvERz> unreturned: с инглишом разбираюсь, когда текста не много) а когда маны по 100500 страниц - то Я както отчаиваюсь(
<unreturned> у мну в irssi даже ники так дополняются)
<FOREvERz> unreturned: ааа, понятн))
<rem_lex|pivo> дада, в х-чате тоже
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: а Я с пиджина оО
<rem_lex|pivo> уродство же
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: пачму? нормальный, Я к нему привык)
<rem_lex|pivo> угу, так же, как некоторые к оффтопику
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: =( ну а что, Я тут про убунту спрашиваю :-[
<hivemind> unreturned, а откуда для него игры брать?
<hivemind> Подкинь сайт плз
<unreturned> hivemind: к кому? к эмулятору сеги?
<hivemind> Ага
<Stran_NIK> Привет Всем
<rem_lex|pivo> google://sega%20rom%20download
<unreturned> hivemind: http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Sega+ROM первые два сайта
<unreturned> Stran_NIK: hello
<FOREvERz> а вообще кстати.... сам по себе DVD+R отличается от dvd-r тем, что на нем можно дописывать, или не?((
<FOREvERz> извините за оффтопик)
<hivemind> Нет
<hivemind> Дописывать вроде на RW можно
<FOREvERz> мм... RW переписывать можно...
<FOREvERz> а в чем тогда разница между + и -?
<rem_lex|pivo> FOREvERz, + и - отличаются только "поляризацией" на блине, один рисует лазером впадины, второй наоборот, выпуклости
<unreturned> тоже извините за оффтопик, кто тут в Питере живет? Какой там самый адекватный провайдер по соотношению цена/качество?
<Stran_NIK> Подскажите вот у меня ноутбук samsung, у меня был windows 7 и ubuntu, хотел переставить ubuntu с флешки, думал что у меня проблема с bios поставил стандартные настройки в bios потом нашол как поставить с флешки, поставил ubuntu с флешки и у меня проблема, не регулируется ярко
<rem_lex|pivo> а дописывать можно на все, где открыл мультисессию
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: спасибо) Я-то думал разница есть) а оказывается юзерам никакого профита(
<rem_lex|pivo> ну кагбэ да, железки все свои вопросы уже давно сами решают
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: ага... а ещё кстати.. Я помню когда-то в висте видел такую фишку... мол обычный DVD-R можно как флешку юзать... удалять-добавлять оО
<rem_lex|pivo> не R, а RW, тулза от нейры, называется InCD
<FOREvERz> мм... а мне почему-то казалось что R.... =(
<rem_lex|pivo> правда еще раньше её реализовал парагон, но он чет загнил
<rem_lex|pivo> блин же... R - read - читать, RW - read/write - читать/писать
<hivemind> Ладно, хватит уже оффтопа
<FOREvERz> ладно, а что, есть вопросы по убунту?)
<rem_lex|pivo> просвещение юзверей - оффтоп? давай еще википедию забаним
<FOREvERz> rem_lex|pivo: ну ты тип просветил меня не в плане ubuntu ;)
<Stran_NIK> кто нибуть поможет мне?
<garry-78> Всем привет
<Stran_NIK> garry-78: привет
<FOREvERz> привееет :D
<hivemind>  Щ ЫРШ
<Stran_NIK> Подскажите вот у меня ноутбук samsung, у меня был windows 7 и ubuntu, хотел переставить ubuntu с флешки, думал что у меня проблема с bios поставил стандартные настройки в bios потом нашол как поставить с флешки, поставил ubuntu с флешки и у меня проблема, не регулируется ярко
<garry-78> У mpd есть ограничение на количество треков в плейлисте?
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут поставил с флешки и не регулируется яркость?
<inkvizitor68sl> garry-78, ага
<inkvizitor68sl> garry-78, 3.2 гига тегов
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: 16384 трека и больше не лезит =(
<rem_lex|pivo> ставь mpd-amd64.deb =) там ограничение на 3,2гб^2 будет
<dropsql> Всем привет
<Stran_NIK> inkvizitor68sl: это вы мне написали?
<inkvizitor68sl> Stran_NIK, в том числе
<inkvizitor68sl> @math
<inkvizitor68sl> @math 2**2
<dropsql> можете подсказать плз, как установить pygtk в python2.7? ubuntu 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> dropsql, 2^14 = 16 384
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> мб и так
<Stran_NIK> inkvizitor68sl: у меня проблема в том, поставил в bios настройки дефаул и переставил ubuntu и все не регулируется яркость через управление питанием
<Stran_NIK> а раньше регулировалась
<dropsql> что самое интересное в в python 2.6 всё работает, а в 2.7 не хочет, говорит что ImportError: No module named pygtk
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: поделю тады коллекцию налампопам, подниму 2й мпд=)
<inkvizitor68sl> а mocp заюзать не легше?
<inkvizitor68sl> Stran_NIK, версия убунты какая была и какая стала?
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: он в айскаст играть умеет? коллекция на сервере
<Stran_NIK> ту же ставил которая была 10.10, в данный момент стоит 10.04
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: я по сети слушаю, и на работе через инет
<inkvizitor68sl> Stran_NIK, ещё раз повторю вопрос. Какая версия была, когда brightness-control работал, и какая сейчас.
<inkvizitor68sl> garry-78, man gnump3d
<garry-78> inkvizitor68sl: спс за наводку
<FOREvERz> с чего вообще сидеть в ICQ в убунте? пиджин не хочет... говорит он получил неожиданный ответ(
<unreturned> dropsql: sudo easy_install pytk?
<inkvizitor68sl> FOREvERz, с гугла
<FOREvERz> inkvizitor68sl: ясн, сп
<FOREvERz> спс
<unreturned> dropsql: sudo easy_install pygtk?
<Stran_NIK> inkvizitor68sl: я пишу что стояла 10.10 работало там, когда настройки в биос поставил по стандарту поставил 10.10 уже не работала яркость
<inkvizitor68sl> FOREvERz, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD+%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%3A+%D0%9E%D0%9A%22
<inkvizitor68sl> Stran_NIK, ядро то же?
<Stran_NIK> inkvizitor68sl: да
<inkvizitor68sl> FOREvERz,
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD+%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%3A+%D0%9E%D0%9A%22#sclient=psy&hl=ru&safe=off&q=%22%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD+%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%22+pid
<inkvizitor68sl> gin&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=e26ab5a0bc22dcea
<inkvizitor68sl> FOREvERz, http://goo.gl/GZys1
<unreturned> error: Setup script exited with Error: distutils build only supported on windows О_О
<FOREvERz> inkvizitor68sl: thx :)
<Stran_NIK> inkvizitor68sl: а в виндовс 7 нормально регулируется
<inkvizitor68sl> !Win | Stran_NIK
<ubuntuhelp> Stran_NIK: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<inkvizitor68sl> dmesg показывай
<inkvizitor68sl> мессаджи ведра
<inkvizitor68sl> на момент нажатия кнопок
<Stran_NIK> inkvizitor68sl: так что мне делать?
<inkvizitor68sl> читай 3 строки выше
<Stran_NIK> inkvizitor68sl: найду решение там?
<inkvizitor68sl> .............
<inkvizitor68sl> ЛОГИ ПОКАЗЫВАЙ, !(?:;(!"%;?%:(:(!)
<artus> ))
<dropsql> unreturned: Building PyGTK using distutils is NOT SUPPORTED.
<dropsql> It's mainly included to be able to easily build win32 installers
<dropsql> You may continue, but only if you agree to not ask any questions
<inkvizitor68sl> ЛОГИ ПОКАЗЫВАЙ, !@%$!@$!&^@^!
<dropsql> To build PyGTK in a supported way, read the INSTALL file
<dropsql> Build fixes are of course welcome and should be filed in bugzilla
<dropsql> Не очень понятно предуприждение :(
<inkvizitor68sl> вот так правильнее выгляди
<inkvizitor68sl> т
<unreturned> dropsql: написано, что собрать через easy_install ниполучицца, типа скачай вручную и собери читая ман
<updoznak> Всем доброго времени суток
<inkvizitor68sl> понятно, логов сегодня не будет
 * inkvizitor68sl зевнул и ждет следующий вопрос. Время ожидания ответа от предыдущего вопрощающего превышено.
<unreturned> ^_^
<dropsql> лан, а Вы не знаете когда в стандартных репозиториях будет норм версия для python 2.7? :(
<inkvizitor68sl> dropsql, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=pygtk+2.7+ppa
<updoznak> Есть видеорегистратор , на нем линукс , некий m2k,гугл молчит о том , что это. Задача подключится к нему удаленно, пинг есть, телнет не пускает , SSH не пускает, еще варианты ? Заранее спасибо.
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, m2k - это блок управления
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: а подробнее или в гугл ссыль
<updoznak> пожалста
<unreturned> блин, уже через четыре часа на работу((
<inkvizitor68sl> и с чего ты взял, что к нему можно подключиться удаленно?
<updoznak> Есть клиент , спешл фо масдай , подключаешься по окошкам тыкаешь
<updoznak> смотришь...
<unreturned> отснифь этот клиент с помощью wireshark, может чиго найдешь полезного)
<updoznak> unreturned: вот была мысля...
<dropsql> спасибо Вам большое :) я так понимаю что лучше будет подождать немного, правильно? :)
<updoznak> думаю сначала его пробить сканером каким нить
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, nmap -PN
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, а вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, как ты к нему вообще удаленно коннектишься то?
<inkvizitor68sl> и как он к сети подключен?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я чего сегодня от всех чтоли ответа ждать буду?
<updoznak> Pinetron >http://www.pinetron.ru/soft/DvrPlayerInstaller_2_1_8_2.exe
<updoznak> к сети езернет
<updoznak> сеть домовая
<updoznak> в меню самого дивиар написано , версия линукса m2k и цифири
<inkvizitor68sl> эм... и зачем ты пытаешься к нему удаленно  подключиться?
<inkvizitor68sl> и что с ним сделать?
<updoznak> Падать он стал последнее время
<updoznak> раз в неделю зависает
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и с чего там SSH должен быть) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще читай мануалы оригинальные
<inkvizitor68sl> скорее всего коннект разрешен только с определенных IP
<unreturned> пробей его нмапом, веб-интерфейс там на 8000 порту висит, возможно и остальное где-нить на нистандартных портах висит
<updoznak> Пробовал . клиентом ловится с любых
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<updoznak> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<updoznak> 7000/tcp open  afs3-fileserver
<FOREvERz> вопрос кстати по убунте
<FOREvERz> кто каким битторрент клиентом пользуется? такой, чтобы маунтил нтфс разделы =*
<FOREvERz> =(
<artus> причем тут торентоклиент к маунтил разделы?
<FOREvERz> да потому что если раздача у меня сохранена на нтфс разделе, а раздел не замаунтен, то он пишет что надо перехэшировать(
<updoznak> FOREvERz: ты автомаунт , при старте настроить надо
<artus> FOREvERz, я еще раз спрашиваю, причем тут торен и маунт винта ?
<FOREvERz> updoznak: у меня что-то типа такого прописано, но почему-то ktorrent всё равно не хочет)
<artus> *т
<artus> FOREvERz, а fstab осилить не ?
<FOREvERz> artus: если сделать автозапуск торрента, то он говорит, что файлы не найдены
<updoznak> проверь в системе , при старте монтируются ли винты ? Если нет , значит неправильно прописано)
<FOREvERz> artus: Я его как-то осиливал =(
<artus> FOREvERz, а слип торенту скомандовать стоб он запускался после того как смонтируютцо винты не ?
<FOREvERz> artus: это точно не, не умею Я так(
<updoznak> artus: delay не ?
<artus> updoznak, нафиг делай ? есть же sleep ))
<updoznak> мммм вот интересно sleep это как у человека , уснул проснулся, или это уснул и спит, кома вроде?
<artus> updoznak, это пауза )
<unreturned> sh -c "sleep 60; exec ktorrent"
<dropsql> подскажите плз, как создать правила для iptables чтобы они выполнялись после каждой загрузки ОС?
<artus> dropsql, вот так http://paste.ubuntu.com/570711/ , и в автозагрузку
<updoznak> подскажите какой нить живой ntp сервер
<artus> updoznak, ntp.time.in.ua
<dropsql> artus, сенкс :) но меня конкретно интересовало как в автозагрузку закинуть :)
<himik> updoznak: в хелпе убунты по настройке ntp есть адреса
<artus> dropsql, дык /etc/rc.local
<dropsql> о, точн :) сенкс :)
<FOREvERz> кстать, спросить хотел... инструкции для Ubuntu Server можно использовать для обычной убунты?)
<unreturned> извините, шо не по теме, но почему у меня на андроиде и линуксе в скайпе показывается баланс 0,09 бакса, а на сайте и на виндовом клиенте 0,00?
<inkvizitor68sl> бонус
<inkvizitor68sl> FOREvERz, да
<FOREvERz> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо)) а сервер что, просто меньше хавает ресурсов или у неё много всяких прибамбасов, полезных для серверов?)
<inkvizitor68sl> комплект поставки другой
<inkvizitor68sl> емнип, даже ядра сейчас не отличаются
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: эммм.-server от -generic отдличаются
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а ядра -server нету уже
<inkvizitor68sl> в маверике
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: как нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну нету
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: linux-headers-2.6.35-27-server - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.35 on x86_64
<skai> linux-image-2.6.35-27-server - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86_64
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> и прочие
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня нету )
<inkvizitor68sl> только виртуальные пакеты
<skai> apt-cache search linux server
<skai> и внизу
<skai> linux-server - Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.
<skai> linux-image-server - Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.
<skai> linux-headers-server - Linux kernel headers on Server Equipment.
<skai> все есть
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это виртуальные пакеты как раз
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: эти да.вернее метапакеты
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а выше - я дал тебе сами пакеты сервера
<skai> linux-image-2.6.35-27-server - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86_64
<skai> это не виртуальный
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> ядро переткнуть дело 2 минут
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: больше
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я две минут скачивать-ставить буду тока
<skai> а там еще 15 секунд на перезагрузку
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я то качать буду секунды 3
<inkvizitor68sl> ставить секунд 30
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ставить и качать - 2 минуты
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не все в ДС с хорошиим инетом
<inkvizitor68sl> ДС?
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут ДС ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я эж про серваки =)
<updoznak> Что таке ДС?
<inkvizitor68sl> дефолт сити
<inkvizitor68sl> или
<skai> updoznak: дата сентр
<inkvizitor68sl> дебилосити
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: великокняжество - московия
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, гастросити
<updoznak> И что такое хороший интернет ? Для меня два года назад 200 кбит.с было манной небесной
<inkvizitor68sl> хороший инет - это гигабит
<FOREvERz> ооо
<FOREvERz> хочу гигабит
<updoznak> оО
<FOREvERz> =(
<NoOova> хороший интернет это статик белый IP и порт 100мбит ехернет =)
<unreturned> для меня сичас хороший инет это два мигабита)))
<FOREvERz> блин-блин-блин хочу :D
<NoOova> и датацентр в кладовке
<FOREvERz> у меня 4 мегабита, устраивает... ток пинг 70-100, ибо адсл
<unreturned> во Владе ваще с инетом туго очень
<NoOova> у меня вот 8 днём 32 ночью
 * nAgoHaK юзает 100мбит но динамик ип
<updoznak> А я в тундре сижу 8мбит.с , яндекс пинг 35мс
 * NoOova .юзает что сказа + дин днс и запись cname что его выручает
<FOREvERz> ахаха)) Я всё так вспоминаю как всякие юзвери говорят "у меня 100 мегабит!" или у меня гигабит! :D
<FOREvERz> в то время когда инет адсл)
<NoOova> :-D
<NoOova> до модема
<NoOova> 100мбит
<FOREvERz> та да) печальные такие(
<FOREvERz> Я им объясняю вечно)
<updoznak> Фигня у меня оптеко до медишасси ))
<unreturned> =)))
<FOREvERz> мм... а скок оптеко имеет?)
<updoznak> а т медиаконвертера ничего
<NoOova> оптЕко)))
<updoznak> там пачкорд тоненький одномодовый
<inkvizitor68sl> ну у меня 100 мбит стоят в районе 4к
<FOREvERz> оо)) пачкорд)) блиин, это так интересно всё токо Я не шарю :D
<FOREvERz> inkvizitor68sl: ну для серьёзного сервера это наверн норм? оО
<NoOova> пачкорд из оптики?)))))))))
<inkvizitor68sl> FOREvERz, нет
<NoOova> а сколько жил*
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо билайн
<NoOova> ,
<NoOova> ?
<FOREvERz> inkvizitor68sl: аа, ясн) но вообще 4к это много, но Я не знаю скок стоит обычный))
<FOREvERz> Я плачу за свои 4 мегабита 400-500 рэ примерн
<updoznak> NoOova: как ты будешь подключать напримр медиаконвертер к свитчу ?
<NoOova> у меня 8/32 стоят 100р в мес)))
<inkvizitor68sl> 1000 = 20 мбит + static ip
<NoOova> updoznak: хм витухой
<NoOova> н то он и медиаконвертер
<FOREvERz> NoOova: а пинг в норме?)
<NoOova> FOREvERz: ждо яндекс 25
<updoznak> NoOova: потери
<FOREvERz> NoOova: клаааассс) блин как Я завидую человекам с крутым пингом... их не кикают с серверов((
<NoOova> хз ну вообще их нет. но не 24/7 всёравно
<NoOova> хз ндо долго тестить чтобы из посчитть
<NoOova> а з пру часов вообще врят ли потеряется
<NoOova> еси пинг зхпустить в фоне
<updoznak> А я за свои 8мбит не плачу
<FOREvERz> updoznak: что, халявный инет в каждый дом? Оо
<NoOova> updoznak: дак что там про пачкорд из оптоволокна?
<updoznak> FOREvERz: не в каждый , помог домашним сетям
<NoOova> я чтото непоняд
<NoOova> updoznak: вобщем то у меня потому эе 100р всего стоит
<NoOova> ))))
<FOREvERz> updoznak: классно :D
<unreturned> Всем гудбай..
<FOREvERz> блиин, почему домашние сети не спрашивают помощи у школоло =(
<unreturned> Спасибо за приятное общение
<FOREvERz> unreturned: поки =)
<FOREvERz> тебе тоже :D и за помощь спс)
<FOREvERz> аslackware это что, unix? ядро у него линукс?)
<FOREvERz> slackware*
<nAgoHaK> linux)
<FOREvERz> спс))
<nAgoHaK> ставь exherbo
<nAgoHaK> нах слаку
<updoznak> NoOova: потоволоконный кабель раскладывается в медишасси варися , в мш несколько мк от важдого идет пк до свитча
<FOREvERz> вот из exherbo?
<FOREvERz> да и слаку Я буду на виртуал ставить)
<nAgoHaK> updoznak: потоволоконный?
<updoznak> nAgoHaK: ага )))
<updoznak> рексона не поможет ))
<nAgoHaK> updoznak: будущее близко.
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: exherbo это тру дистр
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: да Я даж в убунте не шарю, дай Я в слаке разберусь( Я и её боюсь-то)
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: так а зачем тебе слака?
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: знакомиться))
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: смысл?
<FOREvERz> ну а что, на убунте всё равно не шарю ничего.. в слаке буду разбираться.. с помощью слакбуки и виртуал машины)
<Steel_Rat> FOREvERz, знакомиться с людьми надо
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: =) бред
<FOREvERz> Steel_Rat: люди печальные
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: ок, с чего начинал ТЫ?)
<updoznak> FOREvERz: если начинать читать новую книгу , не дочитав до середины предыдущую, ты не познаешь смысла книг. Да и в голове будет каша.
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: ой SLED --> Ubuntu --> Debian --> Gentoo --> Arch и ещё очень много всякого идиотизма
<updoznak> *и до середины
<FOREvERz> updoznak: ок, тогда что  предлагаешь делать в убунте? Я её почти не знаю, но и с чего начать хз)
<updoznak> Начни с чтения манов
<updoznak> Определись с задачами
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: англ знаешь?
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: частично, но не полностью))
<nAgoHaK> FOREvERz: значит выучишь)
<FOREvERz> с помощью транслатора или словаря? :D
<updoznak> FOREvERz: anki > google
<nAgoHaK> всегда словарь надо юзать
<FOREvERz> updoznak: anki это типа чего?
<FOREvERz> nAgoHaK: на винде юзал лингво, а тут не знаю, вроде нету такого... под вайном чтоль поставить...
<nAgoHaK> онлайн
<FOREvERz> гугловский? =)
<updoznak> FOREvERz: это типа Anki > sudo apt-get install anki
<updoznak> FOREvERz: Приложения>стандартные > Терминал> apt-get install anki
<FOREvERz> ща погляжу
<FOREvERz> да Я знаю, поставил)
<updoznak> Удобная штука , плюс есть словари разные , разговорный , литературный
<FOREvERz> advanced english vocabulary? oo
<updoznak> альтернативный английский словарь
<FOREvERz> ща погляжу))
<FOREvERz> он чото тупит, еррор выдал
<FOREvERz> updoznak: http://rghost.ru/4493321
<User659[web]> Здраствуйте. Кому можно задать вопрос?)
<FOREvERz> User659[web]: задавайте, Я думаю если кто-то способен ответить он поможет)
<artus> !ask | User659[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User659[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<FOREvERz> artus: эх,не умею Я ботами пользоваться :-[
<User659[web]> Понял. Есть ноут с видекартой АТI, дрова фиговые, кривые, с оффсайта. Не работает аппаратное ускорение видео. Как сделать? Форум читал. Нет директории /etc/x11... чтобы что-то там вписывать. Как быть?
<artus> никак)
<artus> ати она на то и ати чтоб не работать )
<artus> что значит нет директории? не ври
<AndreX> User659[web]: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati
<artus> User659[web], во первых /etc/X11/
<User659[web]> во нее не попасть(
<artus> во вторых ты б озвучил модельку видео
<User659[web]> hd 3470
<artus> не попасть и ее нет это разные вещи
<artus> и вообще, если б ты гуглил, ты б знал что работатеь эта карточка хоть как то только с дровами из реп
<FOREvERz> печально =(
<FOREvERz> Я думал что
<FOREvERz> что у инвидии проблемы с дровами и настройками...
<FOREvERz> проприетарные и все такое...
<FOREvERz> а тут у ати всё печальнее оказывается...
<artus> FOREvERz, где у нвидии проблемы?
<FOREvERz> artus: ну они же проприетарные =(
<artus> отродясь не видел, ниразу , вообще
<artus> хочеш из реп, хочеш с оффсайта, что то , что то все работаеть наура
<FOREvERz> artus: у меня есть проблемы, но боюсь что тут виновата именно моя карта гребаная((
<himik> у ATI карточке всегда были проблемные дрова... начиная с ATI Rage Pro...
<FOREvERz> а почему так? фиговые программеры сидят у них?
<User659[web]> с дровами из реп? без проприетарных, грелся проц до 80 и выше пока не вырубался(((
<himik> хз... злой рок
<FOREvERz> кстати.... хотел спросить)) как вообще, на программера стоит идти учиться? :D
<artus> FOREvERz, и что что проприетарные ? у тя из за этого молоко скисло чтоль?
<artus> FOREvERz, у ати вон вообще никаких дров нима )
<FOREvERz> artus: ну не наю, были б открытые было бы интереснее)
<artus> FOREvERz, чем ?
<Steel_Rat> простому обывателю по барабану
<Yanicus> программерами не становяться, ими рождаются
<FOREvERz> artus: ну мне кажется они были бы лучше))
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: ну... а кто знает, вдруг Я программером родился :D
<artus> или ты воинствующий фанатик не приемлящий проприетарности? )))
<Yanicus> FOREvERz:  Тогда бы ты об этом знал :)))
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: да просто как-то по самоучителям хреново учится что-то...
<FOREvERz> и пробовал учить токо С++, немного паскаля, но то совсем мало))
<Steel_Rat> что ж тут веселого?
<Yanicus> FOREvERz:  Я вообще гуглом обхожусь, учусь по мере возникновения непоняток
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: а какие могут быть проблемы, чтобы нужен был программер? оО
<FOREvERz> Steel_Rat: а что, мне печалиться чтоли?(
<Yanicus> FOREvERz: чтобы решить проблему нужно узнать как решить именно эту проблему :)
<User659[web]>  Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" - это в какую секцию писать?
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: ну да....
<Yanicus> FOREvERz: возникла проблема, нашёл решение, решил, наткнулся на следущую, и так шаг за шагом и станеш программером :) Если конечно ты им родился
<User659[web]> artus?
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: а Я думал программеры пишут проги оО
<Yanicus> Система та же, Идея что должна прога делать и куча проблем на пути :)))
<IchEsseDichAuf> как убрать тень с коньков? (any) & !(class=Conky) в свойствах декоратора в ccsm не помогает.
<himik> оффтоп: существуют ли мобилы у которых на звонок можно ставить рандомные мелодии...?
<FOREvERz> himik: оО
<Yanicus> FOREvERz:  1я - азы языка, далее уже ориентировка на местности
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: да, токо если чтоб решить проблему нужны прямые руки и гугл, то в программинге нада шарить)
<FOREvERz> himik: не интересовался, но не уверен, что есть)
<User659[web]> подскажите как править /etc/X11/xorg.conf Где писать Option "AccelMethod" "EXA", В какую секцию там? Монитор, дивайс...
<himik> FOREvERz: я поставлю памятник той компании, которая сделает это возможным в своих телефонах
<FOREvERz> himik: если б Я делал телефоны - обязательно бы сделал такое)
<FOREvERz> а так Я всего лишь школоло)
<Yanicus> FOREvERz:  Ну если понял систему, то остальное дело техники, языки все по одному принципу работают, если его уловить то остаються лишь нюансы, и тысячи, но сразу сталкиваешься лишь с небольшой частью из них, и узнавая именно то что тебе нужно в конкр
<FOREvERz> максимум, что возможно... это найти исходники какой-то там симбы и самому ручками копаться в чужом коде, чтобы исправить) но Я не программер)
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: Я пока основной принцип не запомнил)
<Yanicus> FOREvERz: Я тоже, но копаюсь и исправляю, делаю кучу ошибок, исправляю свои, и так постепенно продвигаюсь, но это потому что по складу характера не переношу нашей системы образования
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: ну.. система образования бывает разной) той, которая у меня в школе сейчас... Я более-менее доволен)) как учить программить будут - не знаю)
<Yanicus> Ну как у меня в голове это выглядит: Костяк системы это логический выражения, переменные и константы
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: Я ещё не шарю вот в чем: есть же visual C++ а есть обычные компиляторы, которые совсем неграфические =( вот и чем они отличаются?
<Steel_Rat> господа, хром со встроенным флеш плеером не так жрёт проц как хромиум с системным флешем?
<FOREvERz> как ты до этого додумался?) а как насчёт ФФ?
<Yanicus> FOREvERz: наличием интерфейса наверно :) Набил в текстовом документе код, откомпилировал - прога готова :)
<artus> хром вообще мало жрет проц
<FOREvERz> почему именно хром, а не фф?
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: ну просто когда visual C++. там кажись в самих прогах бывают графические интерфейсы... и иногда в серьезных проектах очень много всяких дллок, библиотек %)
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: а вот в комплияторах без графического интерфейса никакой графики, да?
<FOREvERz> artus: а чем ФФ так плох?
<Steel_Rat> artus, ну вот хромиум и системный флеш сейчас симбиозничают. npviewer.bin выжирает до 50% cpu
<artus> FOREvERz, он хорош) ток ресурсов жреть много)
<Steel_Rat> потому интересны повадки хрома со встроенным плагином
<Yanicus> FOREvERz: Это уже надстройки, взаимодействие с различными копонентами системы, железом и т.д. Без граф интерфейса это коммандная строка
<FOREvERz> artus: ммм... не знаю, мне намана) хром круче всех? Оо
<artus> Steel_Rat, а хром какой ? у меня просто 11.0.672.2 dev ))
<FOREvERz> Yanicus: вот интересно с графическим интерфейсом писать)
<Steel_Rat>  chromium-browser --version
<Steel_Rat> Chromium 9.0.597.94 Ubuntu 10.10
<artus> FOREvERz, тестили мы как то ) в какой то мегатестилке обошол всех )
<FOREvERz> artus: забавно)) и на винде тож? Оо
<artus> FOREvERz, а фиг его знает) нет у меня венды )
<FOREvERz> artus: вот это дааа)) крутой перец)
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> FOREvERz, а у тебя есть винда оО
<FOREvERz> а, ещё кстать хотел спросить... варик запустить под вайном получится... но через гарену - не наверн, да?)
<FOREvERz> inkvizitor68sl: ну у всех есть грехи =\
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<FOREvERz> inkvizitor68sl: Я не могу найти норм аналог Guitar Rig в убунте, не могу для гарены найти, ну и иногда играть тоже охота, ок?)
<artus> FOREvERz, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96496.0
<[v-8]_jupiter> привет всем
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<FOREvERz> варик кто под вайном запускал? подскажить, что надо? DirectX?
<[v-8]_jupiter> вот скажите хватит ли планшетника для замены нетбука (например при поездке подключится к ssh поправить чтото ) подклюится по vnc  и выполнить какието действия.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Планшет galaxy tab
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter,  notion inkpad
<inkvizitor68sl> а лучше AI SmartBook
<[v-8]_jupiter> не выбор между galaxy vs netbook asus
<inkvizitor68sl> нетбук
<inkvizitor68sl> галакси говно
<inkvizitor68sl> дорогущее к тому же
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та ну
<[v-8]_jupiter> там же все почти есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> кроме клавиатуры внешней)
<Weise> клавиатуры нет
<inkvizitor68sl> клава есть
<inkvizitor68sl> но батарея говно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та ну пишут что 6 часиков держит
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ну да, это сравнимо с 20ю часами инкпэда и смартбука =)
<Weise> а на него линух поставить реально?
<inkvizitor68sl> а на нём и так линух
<Weise> полноценный?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: пишут что екран говно
<Weise> gnu/linux
<Weise> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, экран у чего ? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> на инкпад
<inkvizitor68sl> Weise, нет, Java/Linux xD
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: http://shpindler.livejournal.com/35754.html
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ну во-первых наши идиоты накупили версию за 300 баксов
<inkvizitor68sl> во-вторых, этот экран не царапается почти
<[v-8]_jupiter> А там 3g ,gsm, gps есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да
<[v-8]_jupiter> ее где купит тогда))
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, инвайт найти =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  это он http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6847102&hid=6427100&text=notion%20ink%20pad&srnum=1
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а ты в kvm freebsd ставил?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как оно нормально бегает. Или линукс лучше?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да
<[v-8]_jupiter> ты с virtio? или просто
<inkvizitor68sl> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gbfhhcljihbgcobpfnceegfmooomhhli о блин оО
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: когда ожидать новую статью настройка сети в kvm)
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> отлично бегает
<inkvizitor68sl> я потихоньку виртуалки перетягиваю
<[koshka]> re
<artus> [koshka], опа )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  с дебиана на bsd
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[koshka]> artus: Артууууууууууус)
<artus> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ.... не наю =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> статью в ближайшее время не ждать?
<mrjingles> AndreX: так у него даже в другую консоль перейти не получилось
<dima2> Товарищи, что за параметр "browser window" в фаерфоксе? Имеет значение типа 600х450. Не вижу ничего подходящего в about:config
<nAgoHaK> v
<UserName> ghy
<Sergey_IT> не успел (
<only_you> теперь не напишешь)
<[koshka]> )
<only_you> я хотел слово с 3-х букв написать
<only_you> ех
<AndreX> мыб тебя запомнили
<nAgoHaK> only_you: ну напиши сейчас
<AndreX> фринод чета с нагрузкой мулил
<Sergey_IT> о чем молчим?
<AndreX> так помолчать захотелось)
<himik1> всё таки Ubuntu радует!
<Umren> чем?
<Sergey_IT> непредсказуемостью?!
<Sergey_IT> какое длинное слово )
<himik1> я еще не дочитал слово чем... погодите
<himik1> сегодня она меня радует тем, что с ней можно расслабиться а не сидеть красноглазить
<Umren> в минте еще меньше красноглазить
<inkvizitor68sl> в опенбсд ещё меньше
<inkvizitor68sl> если что то не работает - значит не заработает и можно не красноглазить, фигле
<Umren> в оффтопе вобще не надо красноглазить.. любой сосед вкурсе че как
<Umren> :D
<Umren> за бутылку пива все сделают
<himik1> ))) сомое хреново, что этим любым соседом обычно оказываюсь я
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren, фигасе ненадо
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl, че так?
<inkvizitor68sl> я за свою жизнь сервис-инженером (по домам ходил и компы чинил людям) такоооооооого навидался
<himik1> последнее время я их аккуратно вывожу на другой путь
<Sergey_IT> только от офтопа тупеешь - большой брат всё сделает за тебя и даже поломает...
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl, а терь че делаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> что небольшие баги убунты кажутся чем то таким неваааажным...
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren, админом на хостинге работаю и фрилансю
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, лууудить! паяяять! ЭВМ почччиинять! )))
<inkvizitor68sl> гаг
<Erhett> Всем привет. Кто-нибудь с gambas'ом имел дело?
<Sergey_IT> кто-нибудь имел
<Erhett> помогите разобраться. Регается при создании инсталляционного пакета
<Erhett> на осутствие тар 1.13
<Erhett> apt-get говорит что всё есть, всё свежее
<Erhett> гамбас *ругается
<Erhett> вот что в мануале
<Erhett> 	The IDE relies on the following external tools:
<Erhett>     * The GNU translation tools for translating a project.
<Erhett>     * The RPM tools for creating RPM packages.
<Erhett>     * The tar & gzip tools for creating *.tar.gz archives.
<Erhett> So you must add the dependencies on the packages that provide these tools. The name of these packages depends on the distribution.
<Erhett> For example, on Mandriva, they are:
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Erhett
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Erhett>     * gettext
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick Erhett
<Erhett>     * rpm-build
<[Green]> мда
<Umren> пичальный поц
<Trishpiot> маздай кто-нить юзает?
<Erhett> "So you must add the dependencies on the packages that provide these tools. " вопрос, как это сделать?
<Umren> google > Добавить репозиторий
<Umren> а че ты ставишь то
<Umren> я ниче не понял
<Umren> gambas это что такое?
<Umren> омг
<Umren> визуал бейсик
<Erhett> Umren: что такое репозиторий я знаю, и добавить при необходимости смонгу. вопрос не в репозитории а в зависимости пакетов
<Umren> вспомнил.. это же гнилой клон вб :)
<Erhett> так как его с таром подружить?
<Umren> а какая версия тар у тебя?
<Erhett> apt-get говорит что всё свежее
<Umren> ок, все свежее это какая версия
<Erhett> а как точно узнать?
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, а зачем гамбас нужен - это же отстало от жизни навсегда
<Umren> Sergey_IT, ну видимо в школе учили вб
<Erhett> а что не отстало? :)
<Erhett> как узнать версию тара?
<Umren> aptitude show tar
<Umren> или там койнидь tar --version
<Sergey_IT> вб - это поделие одного больного миллионера
<Erhett> Sergey_IT: если мне нужна работающая прога, я её напишу на том языке, который знаю, а учить новый ради пустяков - нет времени
<Umren> миллиардера
<Umren> :D
<Sergey_IT> тогда он был миллионером )
<Umren> видишь как он поднялся..
<Umren> сделай свой вб :)
<Erhett> а кто здесь вобще о вб говорит? :))))
<Umren> гумбас это вб
<Erhett> гамбас объектно ориенитирваный бейсик, а вб, это вб
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, писать прогу надо на языке, который для этого больше подходит
<Erhett> :) ясно. эт когда много всякх знаешь
<Erhett> нашёл тар 1.22
<Erhett> 1-22ю2
<Umren> ну вот, твой гумбас слишком legacy стафф
<Erhett> 1.22-2 :) как обновить?
<Umren> обновить куда?
<Umren> тебе нужен старый :)
<Umren> 1.13
<Sergey_IT> вот вб никогда не знал и не изучал - очень сложный язык, ничего не понять в нем, откуда ноги растут
<Erhett> да, вб по сравнению с гамбасом монстр
<Erhett> а как проверить зависимости пакетов?
<Umren> он сам проверяет
<Umren> ты гамбас из репы поставил?
<Erhett> видимо не проверяет. да
<Umren> значит кривой пакет
<Umren> им никто не пользовался пару лет
<Umren> вот ты нашелся
<Umren> )
<Erhett> кривой ар или гамбас?
<Umren> гамбас
<Umren> если он требует легаси тар
<Umren> то он кривой
<Erhett> "So you must add the dependencies on the packages that provide these tools. The name of these packages depends on the distribution." а это как4 понять
<updoznak> wtf? оО
<Erhett> просто для убунту есть только 2-я версия. а уже существует 3-я рабочая
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, так чего за задача то?
<updoznak> Это только у меня было ? has quit , split....
<Erhett> подружить гамбас с таром, чтобы можно было инсталляционный пакет собрать
<Umren> Erhett, ну вот, я говорю пакет старый никому ненужный
<Umren> ищи ppa
<Umren> с новым
<Umren> либо собирай deb
<Erhett> ух... так можно дойти и до пересборки ядра
<Umren> правда там осилить много чо надо
<Trishpiot> тебя к этому ведут)
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, о чем и речь
<Umren> я тока rpm собирал, deb не осилил
<Erhett> http://gambasdoc.org/help/howto/package?nl кому не лень, загляните, там хэлп по нему,  раздел The development environment package
<Umren> да че глядеть то
<Trishpiot> lol what ?
<Erhett> Собирать ядро пока не буду. нет времени разбираться
<Umren> ищи ppa
<Umren> не парь мозги тут
<Erhett> эт что?
<Trishpiot> я наверное пропустил...а зачем тебе gambas?
<Umren> репозитории
<Umren> вот что
<Umren> ты же умеешь их подключать
<Erhett> "не парь мозги тут" спасибо за очень дельный совет по теме
<Umren> вот подключи репу с свеженьким гумбасом
<Erhett> для нового всё тоже самое
<Erhett> я для того и ссылку дал
<Umren> нет
<updoznak> Sergey_IT: сейчас во время входа на фриноде,убуру, я увидел много сообщений уведомляющих меня о том, что 90 процентов покинуло чат по слудующей причине,has quit, split, это видел только я ?
<Umren> updoznak, да, тебя глючит
<Erhett> updoznak я тож видел
<Umren> Erhett, не видел
<Erhett> Trishpiot проги писать
<Sergey_IT> updoznak, не мучайся - это проблемы фринода, бывает )
<Umren> это нетсплит
<updoznak> матрицо , ты где забери меня , ту-ту
<Trishpiot> Erhett юзай с++ )
<Erhett> что под этим подразумевается: "The tar & gzip tools for creating *.tar.gz archives. "
<Erhett> Trishpiot: как только освою, так сразу
<artus> Erhett, а те гуглотранслятором тяжело воспользоватся ?
<Umren> видимо очень
<Umren> Erhett, я тебе уже дал решение
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, "Not all distributions make correct gambas binary packages at the moment. So, if you are a packager from these distributions, and if you read this text, please try to help Gambas work on your distribution."
<Erhett> ёклмн. дело не в языке. дело в том,ч то я не разбираюсь какие существуют юниксовые tar & gzip tools
<Umren> Erhett, че ты там все вычитываешь?
<artus> Erhett, man tar
<Erhett> Sergey_IT хм, интерестно, спс
<Umren> вариант А) подключить PPA (читай гугл что это) вариант Б) собрать свой deb
<Erhett> artus ефк стоит...
<Erhett> artus *tar
<Erhett> третьего не дано?
<Umren> нет
<Umren> пакет кривой
<Trishpiot> свой деб надеженее
<Umren> в репозитории
<Trishpiot> *надежнее
<Umren> если ты еще не понял
<Umren> хотя я 5 раз повторил
<Erhett> нет, не понял, я на убунте 2 недели всего
<Erhett> спасибо
<Trishpiot> у тебя 10.10 ?
<Erhett> 10.04
<Trishpiot> кто юзает 11 ?
<Erhett> с 10кой не подружился
<Trishpiot> у меня на 11 постоянно креш идет непонятный...месаги о оишбках как мухи летят) у всех так?
<Umren> ок объясняю еще раз, гумбас никто не юзает и никто не слышал про него и мало кому он нужен (клон вб втф?) - поэтому пакет я думаю никто не собирал от версии к версии
<Umren> поэтому он как бы кривой
<Umren> а стоит там для галочки
<Umren> возвращяемся обратно
<Umren> вариант А) подключить PPA (читай гугл что это) вариант Б) собрать свой deb
<Umren> если есть ппа - то тебе повезло
<Umren> Trishpiot, никто - она в афлье еще
<Umren> альфе
<artus> вариант 3 причем тут вообще гумбас
<Erhett> потому что это бэйсик, а других языков пока не знаю
<artus> Erhett, причем тут вообще гумбас к этому каналу ?
<Umren> хороший повод выучить
<Erhett> Umren, ладно, спасибо,
<Trishpiot> ставь виртуалку, под ней заводи маздай и там вб
<Erhett> время.....
<Trishpiot> 20 мин
<Trishpiot> )
<Erhett> Trishpiot омг, вб.нет монстр, не хочу его мучать
<artus> Erhett, читаер ридми в архиве, собираеш по инструкции, если не собираетцо пишеш тому чье мыло там указано
<Umren> vb6 ставь
<Erhett> Umren 6-ка недогамбас :))))
<artus> *ш
<Umren> ставь убунту 7.10
<Umren> там будет работать
<Trishpiot> ))
<Erhett> artus я так и подумал в принципе... вобщем буду разбираться
<Trishpiot> инфа 100% ?
<Umren> да
<Trishpiot> lol
<Erhett> а можно тар откатить до 1.13?
<Trishpiot> 1.13 там ?
<Trishpiot> нет! нельзя повернуть время вспять
<Erhett> а autoremove, который настойчиво предлагает юзать apt-get?
<Erhett> Вернусь к изначальному вопросу. как прверить зависимости в пакетах?
<Trishpiot> в центре приложений глянь..там доступно
<artus> Erhett, чтавиш пакет, если что не так оно само те скажет чего чинить
<Erhett> хм...
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, не мучай некроязык, пусть упокоится с миром...
<Erhett> альтернативы?
<Sergey_IT> питон
<Erhett> кхм... ява ещё, но опять их учить надо
<Erhett> pure платный, да он кривой к тому же
<Erhett> ещё?
<Sergey_IT> а ты хочешь на сосну влезть и не ободраться?
<Trishpiot> )
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, С++
<Erhett> нет,  я хочу просто решить задачу с минимальными затратами времени и сил. в данном случае задача -написать прогу, которая будет работать не только на моём компе
<Trishpiot> тема
<Trishpiot> пиши в екселе вба
<Trishpiot> или батник
<Erhett> а есть эксель под убунту?
<Trishpiot> вайн)
<Erhett> ;)
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, пиши на С - везде будет работать
<Erhett> на простом С? учить надо всё равно
<Erhett> времени нет
<Trishpiot> нам в универе так и не смогли впаять любовь к с++
<Erhett> а у меня универ не профильный был
<AndreX> Erhett: найми программера
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, а что прога делать должна?
<Erhett> нам древний фортран показывали и давали даже то-то писать замороченное :)
<Trishpiot> Hello World!
<Erhett> Sergey_IT графика по минимуму, работа с файлами, много всего
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, много всего - не ответ
<Erhett> AndreX, если только за пиво, а такого не найдёшь :)
<Trishpiot> так в чем суть работы проги?
<Erhett> Sergey_IT идей много, для рназных программ, меня больше интересуют средва реализации
<Erhett> Trishpiot берём данные из файлов, считаем по формулам, даём юзеру возможность выбирать и взаимодействовать с данными, считаем по формулам, строим графики и диаграммы
<Sergey_IT> для много идей много знать надо - твое главное противоречие
<Erhett> вот я и спрашиваю чтобы знать много  ;)
<Trishpiot> с++ вариант хороший)))
<Umren> он сам проверяет
<Umren> повторяю
<Umren> в каждом пакете уже зашиты зависимости
<Umren> ты никак не решить проблему с кривым пакетом не пересобрав его
<Umren> не тупи
<Umren> любой динамический
<Umren> долго
<Umren> ))
<Umren> на ассэмблере
<Umren> тем более бросай гумбас
<Umren> ;D
<Umren> Erhett, учи яву
<Umren> и не парь мозг
<Umren> кроссплатформенна, все есть
<nAgoHaK> это что?
<geniusdjz> ghbdtn
<artus> !enter | Umren
<Umren> везде запускается
<ubuntuhelp> Umren: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Erhett> Trishpiot угу. но...
<geniusdjz> меня видно?
<Trishpiot> да
<Umren> и в ближайшие 20 лет будет актуальна :)
<Erhett> Umren на счёт явы вариант. но слишком сильно откладываюстя сроки реализации
<Sergey_IT> Erhett, http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt - вполне
<Umren> и что? а толку от твоего гумбаса?
<geniusdjz> мне помошь очень требуется, я уже не один день пытаюсь настроить долбанный вайфай, он работает но скорость очень низкая. Около 50кб а с кабелем все отлично
<Erhett> Umren блин, в том что я мог Здесь и Сейчас написать прогу которая меня устраивает
<Umren> скачай нетбинс
<Umren> все не так сложно
<Erhett> стоит
<Erhett> знаю
<Umren> смысл инвестировать в гумбасс который даже компилить не может?
<Trishpiot> приехали
<artus> а теперь все дружно закончили офтопить
<Erhett> Umren время... то что я могу сейчас сделать в юейсике, на яве я смогу месяца через 3
<Trishpiot> через  2 недели
<geniusdjz> народ ну скажите что делать мне с моим атхреос? Я уже весь гугл перелопатил
<Erhett> Umren компилить может, но есть сложности
<artus> geniusdjz, кто такой атхреос ?
<Erhett> geniusdjz  а с уровнем сигнала всё ок? проверял на другой технике ;)?
<geniusdjz> Athreos AR9285
<Sergey_IT> азерос
<Sergey_IT> не?
<geniusdjz> на винде отлично на телефоне вайля отлично, а вот на убунте скорость маленькая
<Trishpiot> wicd поставь
<geniusdjz> ставил, инет то и так работает, но скорость падает и сильно.
<Sergey_IT> geniusdjz, у меня такой, с него и сижу, из коробки заработал
<geniusdjz> я пытался драва виндосовские воткнуть, но почему то когда отключаю родные, он никак не хочет принять те что поставил, хотя пишет что они установлены
<artus> geniusdjz, эмм... люди в интернете говорят что она на n работает из коробки как бе
<geniusdjz> я уже раз 5 переставлял убунту и с коробки скорость падает
<Sergey_IT> geniusdjz, убунту 10.04
<geniusdjz> и 10.10 и 10.04 пробовал
<geniusdjz> результат 1 - падение скорости
<Trishpiot> у меня  такое же...работает из коробки...выдает на всю
<Sergey_IT> geniusdjz, может проблема в точке доступа?
<Trishpiot> убери шифрование)
<geniusdjz> на точке перепробовал все каналы. Также точка отлично раздает на виновые ноуты и телефоны с макс скоростью
<geniusdjz> убирал, тоже не помогло(
<artus> geniusdjz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201551 тут был? там по ссылке ставиш компакт вирелес и все будет летать
<Sergey_IT> geniusdjz, на точках бывают проблемы с линуксом
<artus> там к томуж под конкретное ядро можеш выбрать
<Umren> печально
<Umren> а проприатные дрова поставил?
<geniusdjz> на телефоне андройд что поидее тоже линь
<Trishpiot> ((пичалька...хочу андроид
<geniusdjz> Umren - не нашел где их поставить, в системе - доп дрова только для видео находит
<Sergey_IT> geniusdjz, какая  точка?
<artus> geniusdjz, ты слышиш че те говорю? или те дальше по приколу дрова в системе искать ?
<geniusdjz> да я уже ковыряюсь там
<geniusdjz> попробую разобраться, хотя для меня пока тут все темный лес)
<artus> да там спрошной копипаст
<geniusdjz> точка asus WL - 500Gp v2
<Trishpiot> ммм..народ, кто нибудь имеет Asus K53Dr ?
<Trishpiot> *K52dR
<Sergey_IT> geniusdjz, а в это время кто-нибудь не качает с торента?
<geniusdjz> нет
<Trishpiot> какое расстояние до точки
<geniusdjz> пробовал от 30см до 20 метров
<Trishpiot> пробуй 10 см)
<geniusdjz> ))))
<Trishpiot> убунта на нотике?
<geniusdjz> да
<Trishpiot> одна система или  || с маздаем
<All-knowing> кто знает как настроить vlc чтобы смотреть онлайн фильмы,  в браузере идет нормально,  в vlc остнавливается после паузы
<geniusdjz> ноут sony vpceb1m1r
<geniusdjz> система одна
<All-knowing> может буфер какой увеличить
<geniusdjz> только если в убунте
<geniusdjz> потому что сто процентов это не точка
<geniusdjz> я даже другую точку ставил
<geniusdjz> все также
<Trishpiot> лив сд есть 9 ?
<geniusdjz> нет только диски с 10.04 и 10.10
<Trishpiot> forum.ubuntu.ru смотрел?
<geniusdjz> смотрел
<geniusdjz> от убунтологии до установки дрос с винды
<geniusdjz> которые почему то не видит система
<geniusdjz> дров*
<geniusdjz> артус
<geniusdjz> можешь в личке помочь?
<All-knowing> дрова с винды подходят только для вифи и то это сейчас не актуально
<poporul> как упорядочить вывод процессов командой top по нагрузке проца или забитости оперативки?
<geniusdjz> так я для вафли и ставил
<geniusdjz> они ставятся
<geniusdjz> отрубаю родные а эти не подрубаются
<All-knowing> а какой чип
<Trishpiot> top -m
<All-knowing> lsusb
<Trishpiot> htop -m)
<poporul> спс
<Trishpiot> а че,работает)?
<poporul> нет
<poporul> )
<Trishpiot> жми htop
<Trishpiot> и там мышой выбирай что надо
<Trishpiot> ну предвариетельно sudo apt-get install htop
<geniusdjz> у меня совсем нубский вопрос, как установить то что по этой ссылке? http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<User996[web]> подскажите, pls, новичку, как включить символы: собака, решетка, вобщем те, что на клавишах с цифрами
<Trishpiot> poporul попробовал?
<Sergey_IT> User996[web], а шифт?
<AndreX> на английском
<User996[web]> работает только процент на клавише с цифрой 5
<User996[web]> клавиатура defender
<poporul> Trishpiot попозже
<User996[web]> что на англицком, что на русском - одинаково
<AndreX> User996[web] а на другой клаве
<User996[web]> другой под рукой нет... :
<User996[web]> ну, вот, кхотел смайлик поставить - скобок тоже нет...
<User996[web]> у меня второй системой вин7 стоит там все норм, кстати, цифры тоже не работают в ubuntu 10.10
<User996[web]> только на дополнительной секции
<Grave> уууф сижу на 10.04, перебирацо ли на 10.10?
<Sergey_IT> User996[web], может с раскладками в настройке клавы чего напутал
<Sergey_IT> Grave, если всё работает смысла нет
<Umren> Grave, сразу на 11.04 уже
<Umren> сломай все
<Stran_NIK> Подскажите чего у меня в Bios написанно - BIOS Version 00KP?
<AndreX> Stran_NIK, нетуда попал
<Stran_NIK> а куда мне идти? в гугли вел нечего не нашол
<AndreX> версия прошивки биос
<geniusdjz> скажите для нормальной функциональности wicd нужно удалить network manager?
<Stran_NIK> а куда мне идти?
<AndreX> я тебе уже сказал чё это
<AndreX> иди к производителю на сайт
<Stran_NIK> напиши ещё раз а то у меня прога повисла
<AndreX> версия прошивки биос
<geniusdjz> скажите для нормальной функциональности wicd нужно удалить network manager?
<Stran_NIK> а где в ubuntu можно посмотреть какая материнка?
<inkvizitor68sl> geniusdjz, само собой
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=33469.0
<inkvizitor68sl> Stran_NIK, sudo lshw
<geniusdjz> только я не пойму как, команды стоп не срабатывают
<Stran_NIK> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> geniusdjz, aptitude install wicd*
<inkvizitor68sl> а там оно само  разберется
<geniusdjz> пойду перезагружусь
<Stran_NIK> у меня написанно версия 00kp а что может быть такая версия?
<AndreX> да у меня F11
<Stran_NIK> а сложно ли обновить Bios?
<AndreX> иди на сайт производителя мат платы
<geniusdjz> поставил висд командой sudo apt-get install wicd перезагрузился и нетворк менеджер остался
<geniusdjz> вместе с висдом теперь висит
<geniusdjz> как вырубить его не пойму
<Stran_NIK> vendor: SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO., LTD.
<Stran_NIK> это что мне идти на самсунговский сайт
<Stran_NIK> ?
<geniusdjz> кто подскажет как вырубить нетворк менеджер?
<inkvizitor68sl> aptitude purge nm-applet network-manager
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: ну если у тебя ноут то да
<Stran_NIK> AndreX: ясно,спс
<geniusdjz> Приложение 'aptitude' может быть найдено в следующих пакетах:
<geniusdjz>  * aptitude
<geniusdjz>  * aptitude-gtk
<geniusdjz> Попробуйте: sudo apt-get install <выбранный пакет>
<geniusdjz> пишет это
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так поставь аптитуд
<Stran_NIK> а вот Прошивки это и есть на bios7
<Stran_NIK> ?
<Sergey_IT> Stran_NIK, да
<Stran_NIK> а вот тут написано os win 7, что под ubuntu не пойдет?
<geniusdjz> инквизитор напиши еще раз плиз команду через аптитуд установки висд
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: гугл там -> google.ru
<geniusdjz> может через нее корректно станет
<Sergey_IT> Stran_NIK, только правильную ставить надо согласно инструкции
<Stran_NIK> AndreX: что трудно подсказать?
<Stran_NIK> AndreX: всмысли правильную?
<Sergey_IT> Stran_NIK, я из вин ставил
<Stran_NIK> а у тебя ноут?
<Sergey_IT> Stran_NIK, для правильной модели, у меня нет n210
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: нет не трудно, не потеме просто
<Stran_NIK> AndreX ну вот я зашол на сайт нашол свой ноут, такую же модель, я драйвера тут качал, и тут есть только один файл прошивки
<Stran_NIK> AndreX а вот вы обновляли bios с флешки?
<AndreX> иди на сай производителя там ищи модель своего ноута потом смотри для него прошивку и утилиту для её залития из вин потом гугли как правильно прошить
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: биос можно прошить из вин из доса из самого биоса а сфлехи я его не шил
<Sergey_IT> Stran_NIK, номер прошивки тот, что у тебя?
<Stran_NIK> AndreX я скачал, и написанно BIOSUpdate.exe, его запустить и все? написанно версия 1.0.0.1
<AndreX> Stran_NIK:  это версия проги
<Stran_NIK> AndreX так это программа? а не прошивка?
<Sergey_IT> Stran_NIK, сравни номер прошивки на сайте самсунга со своей
<Stran_NIK> Sergey_IT ну я зашол на сайт нашол свой ноут и тут есть прошивки у меня номер 00kp а там вот Windows 7  	1.0.0.1  	Update Software 	Dec 09, 2010  	2.11
<Stran_NIK> Sergey_IT  вот версия 1.0.0.1
<Sergey_IT> Stran_NIK, дай ссылку
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: там может быть какойнибуть авто флешер тоесть сразу спрошивкой если год больше чем у биоса может и новее
<Stran_NIK> вот мой год и версия  version: 00KP.M000.20100510.LDG (05/10/2010)
<Stran_NIK> а там год Dec 09, 2010
<AndreX> кидай ссыль
<Stran_NIK> ну что?
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: не у тебя новее походу
<Stran_NIK> как это?
<Stran_NIK> Dec это же вроде Декабрь?
<Stran_NIK> AndreX так как мне обновить?
<AndreX> Nov 11, 2010
<AndreX> запусти этот файл и всё
<Stran_NIK> а где его взять?
<AndreX> скачать
<Stran_NIK> ну я понял а где?
<Stran_NIK> там же только dec 09.2010
<AndreX> тамже просто мне чёт невериться чтобы у них была прошивка там сторее твоеё
<AndreX> стАрее
<Stran_NIK> так вроде она новее
<AndreX> нутак качай и запускай
<AndreX> в винде
<Stran_NIK> ясно, спасибо за помощь
<Stran_NIK> 	
<Stran_NIK> AndreX а виртуалке нельзя или можно?
<AndreX> нет
<Stran_NIK> :(
<AndreX> Stran_NIK: да кстати нафига оно тебе?
<geniusdjz> artus!!!
<geniusdjz> АА дай я тебя расцелую!!!
<geniusdjz> ты мне ссылку кинул
<geniusdjz> я сделал
<geniusdjz> ОНО РАБОТАЕТ
<geniusdjz> мой сраный вай фай наконецто заработал
<geniusdjz> на макс скорости
<geniusdjz> ппц я завтра нажрусь в честь этого
<geniusdjz> ппц я щщщщастлив!!!
<geniusdjz> все так молчат прям))
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-23
<Grave> geniusdjz: молодцом =)
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Есть контакт.
<AndreX> тест
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Fail!
<FONTER> всем здравствуйте!
<Umren> йо
<Lorgus> страна спит
<Lorgus> страна... 45 сек подьем!!!!!!!!
<Lorgus> 23 февраля все же
<volgruk> =_=
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> с праздником вас, ЧЛЕНистоногие =)))
<himik1> многоножкиодночлены
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<GregIlya> Привет всем!Кто нибудт знает как сделать что бы conky запускались не сразу при старте а секунд через 10?
<Umren> GregIlya, sleep 10?
<Umren> оффтоп: хард samsung, seagate or western digital?
<GregIlya> самс
<GregIlya> sleep 10 это где прописать?
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren, ЦВ
<inkvizitor68sl> WD
<Umren> говорят они греются сильнее
<inkvizitor68sl> зато работают
<inkvizitor68sl> и сильнее - это 2-5 градусов
<Umren> GregIlya, если гнум то > запускаемые приложения
<Umren> сделай скрипт
<Umren> в кедах там тоже где то такая же хрень в настройках
<Umren> автозапуск и еще чото
<Umren> создай conky.sh
<Galaxy2000> шалом
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Umren> sleep 10 ; conky
<Umren> туда пропишы bash conky.sh
<Umren> и будет счастье
<Umren> ну или можно не создавать баш %) напрямую туда запишы
<GregIlya> так есть простой способ поставть conky на автозапуск через 10 секунд после старта?Без скрипта.
<Umren> GregIlya, а то что я тебе сказал не просто?
<Umren> 10 символов
<Umren> без скрипта - нету
<GregIlya> Я просто в скриптах ваще не шарю, есть какая нить статейка на эту тему?Как загуглить?
<Umren> Запускаемые приложения
<Umren> добавить
<GregIlya> да блин,я добавил на автозапуск и так,я не знаю как задержку сделать на 10 секунд
<Umren> вверх/вниз че хочешь пишы
<Umren> <Umren> sleep 10 ; conky
<Umren> как бы я те час назад уже сказал
<Umren> sleep 40 && conky -d
<Umren> или так
<Umren> куда он уперся %)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<oleg_> Привет люд, с праздником ^^
<oleg_> Вопрос: установлена вайновская Age of Empires 2. Пытаюсь запустить с наутилуса - открыть с помощью вайн, всё нормально. Ввожу в консоли wine <путь до .exe>, пишет, что ваша видеокарта не поддерживается ...
<oleg_> В чем отличие запуска игры через наутилус ?)))
<norkolt> префиксом?
<oleg_> так не должно быть, префикс стандартный д.б. ~/.wine    ....
<oleg_> как можно посмотреть какую именно команду он даёт ?..
<oleg_> аа, наутилус через консоль пустить ^^
<oleg_> блин, он выкидывает обратно в консоль ... =(
<oleg_> norkolt, Он все игры открывает только через наутилус oO
<oleg_> Для каждой пишет всякоразные ошибки, не найден ресоурс файл html, не поддерживается видеокарта и тд ...
<oleg_> запускал через префикс ~/.wine тоже самое
<dmay_> ннннну. и чо ета у вас тут?
<hivemind> oleg_, wine надо под каждую игру настраивать
<hivemind> Замены для библиотек выставлять
<hivemind> Я им особо не пользуюсь, так что не особо знаю
<svolach> Приветствую всех. Нужна помощь.
<svolach> уже около двух лет мучаюсь следующей проблемой: скачивать файлы больше 3-х мегабайт (примерно) получается только с N-й попытки
<svolach> постоянно приходят битые. От того, откуда и что качаю не зависит
<hivemind> Мозиллой качаешь?
<svolach> от протокола ipv4 или ipv6 тоже не зависит. чем качаю тоже не зависит
<svolach> причем ели качаю из винды - всё норм
<ftk> а http и ftp - есть разница?
<svolach> ошибка на 9.10, 10.04, 10.10 (другие не пробовал)
<svolach> нет, даже в торрента около 30% ошибок
<ftk> а через что интернет подключен?
<svolach> МГУ у нас нат и динамическая раздача ip
<svolach> то есть vpn нету
<svolach> трансмиссион пишет загружено 1,4 гб + 334 мб повреждено
<ftk> тоесть через ethernet?
<svolach> да
<Nebulosa> если даже в торенте ошибки 30% так чтож ты хочешь
<svolach> через wifi всё шикарно
<Nebulosa> проблема в железках
<svolach> я тоже так подумал, но в винде всё шикарно
<ftk> или в драйверах
<ftk> ethernet на материнке?
<svolach> ноутбук. сеть - atheros
<rapidsp> или MTU поменять
<svolach> пробовал ставить 1300. не помогает. автоматом выдается 1500
<Nebulosa> ping сколько пакетов пропадает?
<svolach> щас помотрю
<updoznak> С днем Советской Армии всех!
<Nebulosa> updoznak: нет такой
<svolach> 111 пакетов отправлено, 109 получено, 1% потерялся
<svolach> причем примерно до 2-3-х мб все качается с первого раза
<svolach> 3 мб примерно со 2-й или 3-й попытки
<Nebulosa> сперва добейся стабильного пинга
<Nebulosa> иначе - только торенты
<svolach> а как?
<svolach> пнговал yandex
<Nebulosa> сетевая, провод..
<Nebulosa> маршрутизатор
<updoznak> Nebulosa: но праздник то изначально назывался День СА, это теперь его трансформировали в мужской день
<svolach> может это будет излишним, но повторюсь на винде притех же условиях (кабель, сетевуха, маршрутизатор) проблем нет
<Nebulosa> updoznak: сперва он назывался день Красной Армии, а уже потом его транформировали в СА..
<Nebulosa> svolach: значит используй винду.
<updoznak> Nebulosa: незнал....
<Nebulosa> так или иначе, защитников в самом широком смысле поздравлять не с чем
<svolach> на втором ноуте при том же кабеле и маршрутизаторе всё тоже хорошо (10.10)
<[v-8]_jupiter> svolach: NM используешь?
<Nebulosa> или ufw
<[v-8]_jupiter> попробуй без него
<svolach> да, но примерно месяц сидел без него, проблема не исчезла
<Nebulosa> ufw кстати тоже портил трафик
<updoznak> Nebulosa: Да , а мужчин не служивших в рядах РА тем более)
<ftk> iptables почистить..
<svolach> ufw - нет
<Nebulosa> updoznak: именно!
<svolach> никаких настроеных фаерволов
<[v-8]_jupiter> svolach: пробуй с драйверами игратся
<UA1000> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/114321/
<svolach> а где можно поискать альтернативные? или с какими параметрами можно поиграться?
<UA1000> как вам магнитола на убунте ?
<updoznak> Nebulosa: я уже устал обьяснять суть праздника тем , кто меня поздравляет , так как служить в армии не довелось , не потому , что косил , просто здоровье убил еще до 18 лет.
<markmx> приветвую, по шеллу подскажете? http://pastebin.com/Y4TcLJ0G вот как сделать проверку на вхождение в строку?
<updoznak> UA1000: оО
<svolach> модуль ath9k
<Nebulosa> svolach: это wifi
<svolach> так) тогда atl1e
<dmay_> UA1000: мамно, как и 90% карписей
<dmay> ибо а)интерфейс нифига не для вождения и б)нафига оно такое, если таже быдлоCAN читать не умеет
<dmay> а что, срач устраивать не будем?
<Nebulosa> markmx: http://pastebin.com/FYMv5AKK
<dmay> мнээээ http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91052&modelid=5078248 что-то я в этой жизни не понимаю о_о
<markmx> Nebulosa: http://pastebin.com/EtXACaQK
<dmay> Комментарий: Очень хорош для домашнего использования >.<
<Nebulosa> markmx: версия bash какая?
<markmx> 4.1.5
<Nebulosa> http://pastebin.com/cMpnbAKr
<markmx> во, теперь сработало.. .в чем лапша была?
<markmx> почему двойные скобки?
<Nebulosa> строковые переменные
<markmx> а... а если с case делать?
<Nebulosa> делай
<markmx> а проверить существование папки? if [ -f !"bin" ]; then
<skrishi> всем, привет
<markmx> здарова
<almelion> dctv re
<almelion> всем ку
<Trishpiot> прива
<almelion> ы,вопрос сразу
<Trishpiot> удивил
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<almelion> чем вбокс осе от обычного отличаетсо?
<UA1000> где в мирке отключается уведомления join/quit ?
<inkvizitor68sl> almelion, клевыми функциями
<inkvizitor68sl> almelion, типа пробросом usb, встроенным rdesktop и так далее
<Trishpiot> кстати да, как отключить  join/quit ?
<almelion> осе то бишь ;/ можно гденить подробнее об этом глянуть?
<Trishpiot> как отключить  join/quit сообщения ?
<markmx> Nebulosa: и все таки как сделать от обратного? if [ -d "bin" ]; - if [ !-d "bin" ];
<Nebulosa>  if [ ! -d "/bin" ]
<Nebulosa>  if [  ! -d "/bin" ]
<markmx> тьфу, из-за прьобела не работало =) ацтой то какой, пасип
<Nebulosa> пробел основа всего!
<markmx> if [[ "$src" =~ \.asm$ ]]; then echo "asm"; fi - ругается
<markmx> 17: [[: not found
<markmx> а все гут =)
<markmx> сам я дурак
<UA1000> Уведомления отключаются tools/options/IRC/Events
<Nebulosa> UA1000: клиент какой?
<UA1000> mIRC7.17
<Nebulosa> markmx: ты там вирус пишешь чтоле?
<Nebulosa> сперва exe теперь asm
<markmx> =))) не я gedit настраиваею чтобы он в зависимости от расширения файла делал то что надо
<markmx> elif [[ "$src" =~ \.c$ ]]; - корректно?
<Nebulosa> да
<Nebulosa> но лучше  для этого использовать case
<markmx> поздна
<markmx> =) счас доделаю покажу и переделаем в кейз =)
<markmx> эх =) красота
<markmx> теперь gEdit ничем не отличается от MS Visual Studio 2011
<markmx> даже быстрее
<markmx> компилит асм, си, с++
<markmx> и визуальный отладчик прикручен =)
<Nebulosa> опачки
<Nebulosa> а ну покаж
<UA1000> а java компилит ?
<markmx> ну если бы я шарил в джаве я бы и ее прикрутил =) 40 секундл раоты
<Nebulosa> markmx: скриншоты покажи
<markmx> что показывать именно? как оно выглядит в деле?
<markmx> что отлажиывть? ассмовый или сишники? =)
<markmx> асмовый счас поотлаживаю там кода больше, круче смориться
<markmx> http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20110223/INZUunpj.png
<markmx> все забиндено на три кнопки, скрипт сам выбирает в зависимости от расширения куда чо компилять
<markmx> ну а отладка идет через insight
<markmx> обертка гдб
<markmx> а вот для переделки в кейз счас скину
<Nebulosa> хмм...
<Nebulosa> это конечно не студия, но и не студия!
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/d8WBTZHp
<markmx> вот тулза из джидита =)
<markmx> не ну удобно сделано
<markmx> это дебаг версия компилиться
<markmx> для релиза там прсото параметры убрать ненудные и та же фигня
<markmx> теперь осталось сделать самое главное
<Nebulosa> какое-то колдовтсво
<markmx> некрасиво?
<markmx> переделай в кейз будет полегче...
<Nebulosa> да не мне лень
<markmx> ну в общем =))) теперь осталось самое главное =))) научиться прогать хотя бы на одном из представленных трех языков =)
<Nebulosa> баш считай уже освоил
<markmx> не... не освоил =) фигова я в нем чота
<markmx> ну да ладно
<markmx> счас карнеги с ритчи закажем и будет смак
<Nebulosa> что за кулинары?
<markmx> тебе не знакомы?
<markmx> тут кстати вяснилось что 95 процентов знакомых прогеров считают что Керниган Ритчи это один человек
<mega-uga> !!
<markmx> двойное нет?
<Nebulosa> markmx: прогер детектед
<markmx> пока что нет
<markmx> ибо дошел тока до хеловорлда
<markmx> ито не понимаю как он работает =) тупа скопипастил
<chelaxe> линукс сила
<markmx> научите меня прогить на гасме буду благодарен...
<chelaxe> за 15 минут роутер с ним настроил, а до этого три дня шаманил с фирминой прошивкой
<markmx> в линуксе ненадо ничо настраивать =) там прсото пишешь в консоли что хочешь получить и вуаля
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток! ! !
<TOR_02_RUS> и всех с праздником
<chelaxe> markmx: вот вот
<chelaxe> TOR_02_RUS: благадаримс
<TOR_02_RUS> народ кто может подсказать, почему торрент с убанту.ру не скачивается с 10,10 версией?
<markmx> вот например iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<markmx> и сразу всем ясно что тут делается, потому что писано простым русским изыком
<TOR_02_RUS> а то хочу начать юзать линух, а почтавить не могу
<markmx> качай по директ линке
<markmx> и качай зубунту
<markmx> она ставиться быстрее обычной
<TOR_02_RUS> ок,спс
<TOR_02_RUS> а как вообще, линух получше винды или просто для  кодерства хорошш?
<markmx> ну если отбросить неработоспособность старфорса - то лучше винды на порядок
<markmx> а так вон стимовые игрушки стартить начали
<markmx> так что нормалег
<TOR_02_RUS> класс, а то эта 7-ка за***ла уже :(
<markmx> даже в коробочной установке мона спокойно жить... ну а если любишь поколупать то милости просим к нам в комнату =)
<TOR_02_RUS> я пока для эксперемента на ноут хочу поставить, а потом и на стационарник, если понравиться
<markmx> что за ноут?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice TOR_02_RUS
<UA1000> с ноутом сложнее будет
<markmx> модельку ноута скинь
<TOR_02_RUS> ASUS K 52 D
<inkvizitor68sl> TOR_02_RUS, все они качатся
<UA1000> доводить напильником надо
<norkolt>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<markmx> хм... не рекомендую.. .видяшка атишная
<TOR_02_RUS> блин, надо торрент дома проверить
<TOR_02_RUS> эт да
<markmx> бо дрова проприетарные сделаны коряво
<TOR_02_RUS> но на стационарник не хочу пока ставить
<markmx> ну в принцепи иксовые дефолтьные дрова самое оно
<TOR_02_RUS> щас то что ты скачал я нихрена не понял ))))
<markmx> я уже натерпелся с ати, так что подскажу если что =) есть наработки по спасению от ати
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<TOR_02_RUS> если что обращусь
<TOR_02_RUS> а чего за +v мне дали?
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/YhM5MPUb - просто сохрани =) пригодиться =))0 потом поймешь что это и для чего
<TOR_02_RUS> просто давно в мирке не сидел
<TOR_02_RUS> забыл все
<UA1000> пробовал коробочную на своём AOD255, х3150 сразу подцепилась, и 3д плюшки работают на ура
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<markmx> это значит что ты плюс крут =)
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<DebiLix> Привет всем, подскажите у меня проблема с Flash  плеером, дистр Debian Squeezy, вообщем ролик допустим вконтакте открываю и после его закрытия отстается черный квадрат и так и висит в системе пока не перезагружу, пробовал с сайта адоба ставить и с офф репа Debian в
<Nebulosa> DebiLix: печалька
<DebiLix> :-(
<UA1000> Compiz летал на моём короче
<DebiLix> Во всех броузерах наблюдаеться та же ерунда
<markmx> окошки какие?
<markmx> uyjv&
<markmx> гном?
<norkolt> DebiLix: Дрова свободные? композитинг включен?
<TOR_02_RUS> markmx: а что там с настройками сети по лану и допустим по мегофон модему? сложно ли настроить или нет?
<DebiLix> Насчет композитинга поподробнее пожалуйста
<markmx> не сложно =) тока вчера всем каналом скайлинк тут настраивали =)
<norkolt> ну компиз там или квин работает?
<TOR_02_RUS> ))))
<markmx> но самое главное.. .самое главное в линуксе это... это то, что у нас тут свой квейк три с рейлганом и рокетлаунчером
<TOR_02_RUS> ооооо, класс
<TOR_02_RUS> буду ставить только ради этого ))))
<TOR_02_RUS> Ж)
<markmx> всем пасип, я ушел, Nebulosa, сделаешь с кейзом, свистни
<TOR_02_RUS> око
 * Nebulosa лень даже свистеть не то что сделать...
<goggle-eyed_bear> ну че, получили свой дезодлорант?=)
 * UA1000 slaps TOR_02_RUS around a bit with a large trout
<TOR_02_RUS> ааа
<TOR_02_RUS> кто там меня???
<UA1000> а я не сам не понял что сделал, послал куда -то ?
<UA1000> )))
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
 * TOR_02_RUS slaps UA1000 around a bit with a large trout
<UA1000> что такое было ?
<TOR_02_RUS> слап
<UA1000> для чего оно ?
<TOR_02_RUS> на колько я помню, что разбудить чела
<TOR_02_RUS> и привелечь внимание
<dmay> бюююююююююю
<TOR_02_RUS> всем спасибо.всем пока
<dmay> что-б сломать?
<goggle-eyed_bear> сломай иксы
<TOR_02_RUS> сломай мне винду
<TOR_02_RUS> всем спасибо.всем пока. еще раз
<goggle-eyed_bear> у меня даже нет ни дисков с вендой ни софта
<goggle-eyed_bear> вот оно счастье
<sharikoff> какие вы все молодцы
<dmay> иксов нема
<goggle-eyed_bear> wayland?
<goggle-eyed_bear> Или просто голая консоль?
<dmay> DWM лол
<oxothuk> rfvhfls
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите
<oxothuk> как установить xubuntu по сети
<oxothuk> ,
<oxothuk> ?
<oxothuk> !гигтегрудз
<oxothuk> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dmay> oxothuk: как, как. елементарно. поднимаешь TFTP с нужным образом, загоняешь его в DHCP, грузишся из сети, ставишь
<oxothuk> dmay: тока на дистре ксубунты нет папки "ubuntu/install/netboot
<dmay> для особо блондинок есть вариант с http://goodbye-microsoft.com
<oxothuk> поэтому машинка на которую пытаюсь поставить по сети ругается на отсутствие файла
<sharikoff> его самому сделать можно
<sharikoff> тока геморно
<oxothuk> dmay: да я особо и не блондинка
<oxothuk> sharikoff: как?
<sharikoff> oxothuk: на хабре было че то
<sharikoff> глянь там
<sharikoff> pxeboot
<sharikoff> чо то такое
<oxothuk> и еще вопрос в догонку, если я поставлю убунтусервер и накачу на него xfce это будет считаться какбэ ксубунту?
<sharikoff> а какая разница7
<sharikoff> ваще то иксы на сервере не гут
<oxothuk> а мне не нужен сервер
<dmay> oxothuk: это будет считаться грязной пошлостью
<sharikoff> место и ресурсы жрут
<sharikoff> а толку 0
<oxothuk> мне нужен десктоп на древний нет бук
<oxothuk> compaq evo n400c
<oxothuk> посему я подумал что xfce будет самое оно
<oxothuk> как же я удивился, когда обнаружил что по сети ее поставить не предстоит =(
<oxothuk> dmay: именно грязной?
<sharikoff> я на ibm ставил
<sharikoff> ноутбук
<sharikoff> ничо не встало совсем кроме фри
<sharikoff> и то голая консоль
<oxothuk> та нуууу
<oxothuk> если мастдай кое как, но работал
<dmay> oxothuk: ну ещё можно "мерзкой", "отвратительной" и "иисус тебя ненавидит"
<oxothuk> значить ленукс тоже должон)
<dmay> линупс никому ничего не должен бгг
<oxothuk> dmay:  ооо, отшлепай меня, старый извращенец
<oxothuk> xD
<dmay> особенно работать ^_^
<oxothuk> так как не имея юсб и сидюков
<oxothuk> поставить на это чудо клмпака свежий хубунтяк?
<FOREvERz> всем привет ;)
<oxothuk> о
<oxothuk> йо
<oxothuk> !
<oxothuk> с празднеком
<oxothuk> )
<FOREvERz> ребят, у меня возник вопрос.... чем воспроизводить в убунте фильмы которые в папке VIDEO_TS?
<FOREvERz> спасибо, тебя тоже =)
<oxothuk> двд програвачом
<FOREvERz> oxothuk: мм... это если бытовым двд плеером? а на компе?
<oxothuk> levf. мздфнук
<oxothuk> думаю mplayer самое оно
<FOREvERz> мздфнук Оо
<FOREvERz> mplayer чтоль?
<artus> @voice oxothuk
<artus> !enter | oxothuk
<ubuntuhelp> oxothuk: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<xoveax> Я абсолютно не в тему, но никто не знает канал где можно по поводу перевода посоветоваться(En->Ru)?
<oxothuk> #perevodchiki(En>Ru)
<oxothuk> чем лучше писать диски под убунтой?
<FOREvERz> oxothuk: вчера под бразеро исо образ закатал, доволен
<FOREvERz> oxothuk: ибо под масдаем неро мне 3 диска запорола(
<vancansy> #NoNameFlava
<skai> @kban --user vancansy 86400 спам
<Umren> кто нидь вкурсе в 11 минте на unity тоже перейдут?
<artus> нет
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> сетевая установка xubuntu
<oxothuk> покурил статейку http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/53276/
<oxothuk> но единственное не понял, куда класть файло xubuntu-intrepid
<oxothuk> `gjlcrf;tn rnj&
<oxothuk> подскажет кто?
<UPDOZNAK> Ищу кроссплатформенный органайзер , с Java модулем для моб.телефона
<flintstone> скажите как в ручную запускать модуль, а именно snd_usb_audio а то задоллбало раком под столом кабель от камеры (с микрофоном) вытыкать и втыкать обратно..
<artus> модпробе
<oxothuk> artus: в моем вопросе можешь помочь?
<artus> oxothuk, не пробовал я еще по этому ману делать
<oxothuk> там все тоже самое
<oxothuk> как в других статьях
<oxothuk> просто по итогу получается какбэ инсталятор дебиана
<oxothuk> а мне нужна xubunta
<oxothuk> но автор как бы,опять же, бонусом дает архив файлов, один из которых xubuntu_intrepid
<artus> ну в /var/lib/tftpboot суй
<oxothuk> только вот куда впихнуть его, чтобы "легким движением" получился инсталлятор ксубунты я понять не могу
<oxothuk> artus:  не вышло
<flintstone> artus: создал файл /etc/modprobe.d/usb_audio и добавил туда 2 строки:
<flintstone> snd_usb_audio
<flintstone> snd_usb_lib
<flintstone> и после перезагрузки модуль также не запущен
<artus> ну как бе /etc/modprobe.d/usb_audio.conf
<flintstone> artus: я так и сделал */usb_audio.conf
<artus> flintstone, alias snd-0 snd_usb_audio
<flintstone> bash: alias: snd-0: not found
<flintstone> bash: alias: snd_usb_audio: no
<artus> flintstone, я про модпробе
<artus> в конфиг внеси
<artus> и вообще
<flintstone> ааа
<artus> что у тя за звук ?
<flintstone> это микрофон от камеры
<flintstone> ложитек
<flintstone> ща попробую
<Umren> мда.. что то сегодня сервера убунты плохо пашут
<Umren> 20 кбс скорость скачивания языковых пакетов :D
<flintstone> 23 февраля.. админы веселятся :)
<Umren> как? качая pron на мирроры?
<flintstone> artus: а snd-0 что означает?
<artus> flintstone, ну начнем с того, что судя по Logitech Quickcam 3000 в  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf сують
<artus> так что тама не все так просто
<artus> flintstone, камера какая у тя ?
<artus> и вообще, нафиг такие извраты из разряда камера с микрофоном )
<Umren> удобно же
<artus> чем ?
<Umren> я бы не сказал что это изврат, ща все камеры нормальные с миком
<Umren> что чем? не надо отдельный микрофон держать
<oxothuk> идей по поводу xubuntu ни у кого не появилось?
<Umren> меньше проводов, больше места на столе
<flintstone> artus: по моему С 300
<flintstone> я уже не помню...
<flintstone> по моему дело в блятуте...
<flintstone> раньше все запускалось без проблемм..
<Umren> adobe air работает на убунте лучше чем adobe flash? ;D
<goggle-eyed_bear> Вставил картинку в коньки, а она не появляется на экране
<goggle-eyed_bear> ${image ~/.chip.gif -p 35,35 -f 300}
<Umren> goggle-eyed_bear: #conky
<flintstone> artus: alias snd-0 snd_usb_audio тоже не идет
<goggle-eyed_bear> ичО?
<goggle-eyed_bear> канал?
<artus> Umren, в топку аир, вечно требует рутовых прав и вечно чето хочет обновлять
<Umren> artus: т.е. работает криво?
<Umren> а то флеш же хреново работает.. вот я и думаю, что air не лучше )
<artus> Umren, тоесть секурности ноль, а производительноть не лутше чем у флеша
<Umren> печально, *мечтаю о нормальном твиттер клиенте*
<artus> аа... ты про тот меганаворочаный
<artus> ну он ниче так в принципе
<skai> Umren: hotot
<Umren> нее, я destroytwitter юзал
<artus> но у мен яща аддон к хрому в качестве клиента ) удобно )
<Umren> он хорош, но он на air
<Umren> как и почти все клиенты
<goggle-eyed_bear> на канале никто не отвечает
<Umren> artus: видел, не понравился из-за того что он не центруется
<Umren> вечно слева
<artus> нормально) глянуть 1м глазом и че нить написать хватает)
<Umren> skai: hotot на чем сделан? air? gtk? Qt?
<skai> и ваще.жабир транспорт торт
<skai> Umren: ты тулкитофаг или тулкитофоб?
<Umren> нет не торт, не удобно
<goggle-eyed_bear> Спасибо блять
<goggle-eyed_bear> пидоросня
<goggle-eyed_bear> ебучий канал
<skai> @kban --user goo
<artus> @kban goggle-eyed_bear
<skai> @kban --user goggle-eyed_bear
<Umren> skai: если air то тормозит, если Qt то неродное, если GTK то большие КНОПКИ
<Umren> ))
<Umren> оперативно
<artus> @mode +b  *!~troubadou@
<skai> @ban *!~troubadou@*
<skai> @mode +b *!~troubadou@*
<skai> @op
<skai> Channel ban list is full
<skai> эпик
<artus> @mode -b *!~troubadou@pppoe-188-187-0-103.volgograd.ertelecom.ru
<artus> @mode +b  *!~troubadou@
<artus> @mode -b *!cartman@*
<artus> @mode -b *!*@82.96.219.75*
<artus> хе.. дубли)
<skai> @mode -b *!~kotya@92.125.157.134
<artus> @mode -b *!~troubadou@46.147.43.104
<skai> динамик с ником мона разбанивать.а если хоста нет - то не трогать:)
<artus> хм... он уже был в бане
<skai> artus: динамик хост
<skai> artus: потому и стоит банить по --user
<skai> artus: если не квассель или ирк
<skai> @mode -b *!~Fluegel@195.69.170.164 *!~dark@63-62-179-94.pool.ukrtel.net *!~shadaloo@ip68-4-35-39.pv.oc.cox.net *!~ErmaK@95-28-59-101.broadband.corbina.ru *!~aff@62.122.180.249
<skai> @mode -b *!~dark@63-62-179-94.pool.ukrtel.net *!~shadaloo@ip68-4-35-39.pv.oc.cox.net *!~ErmaK@95-28-59-101.broadband.corbina.ru *!~aff@62.122.180.249
<skai> @mode -b *!~shadaloo@ip68-4-35-39.pv.oc.cox.net *!~ErmaK@95-28-59-101.broadband.corbina.ru *!~aff@62.122.180.249
<skai> @mode -b *!~ErmaK@95-28-59-101.broadband.corbina.ru *!~aff@62.122.180.249
<skai> @mode -b *!~aff@62.122.180.249
<skai> @mode -b *!~CEKTAHT@213-67-96-23-no52.tbcn.telia.com
<skai> @mode -b *!troubadou@46.147.11.213
<skai> @mode -b *!~Ubuntu@pD9E1239F.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@pD9E10638.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@pD9E12A17.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<skai> @mode -b *!*@pD9E10638.dip0.t-ipconnect.de *!*@pD9E12A17.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<skai> @mode -b *!*@pD9E12A17.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<skai> @mode +b *!*@*.dip0.t-ipconnect.de
<artus> skai, харох уже
<skai> artus: у нас банлист переполнен.чищу:)
<skai> о
<skai> ты прав
<artus> намано) место есть )
<skai> дай ка я в приват боту буду чистить:)
<skai> ну шож.места теперь хватит:)
<oxothuk> ого, а что тут за движ?
<bytecat> Вы все -- сраные задроты.
<artus> @kban --user bytecat
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !
<artus> @mode -b *!~GordiO@*
<TOR_02_RUS> народ кто поможет  с установкой убанту 10.10 амд 64?
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, дык все просто, не? Ты говори в чем проблема.
<TOR_02_RUS> не дает установить в выбранный отдел
<TOR_02_RUS> *раздел
<TOR_02_RUS> щас еще раз попробую
<TOR_02_RUS> если что отпишусь
<Gordio> Подскажите, может кто сталкивался. Установленна Ubuntu 10.04 (без обновлений) сразу установленна и возникла проблема. Плеер запускает тре, играет играет и то ли на середине то ли под конец обрывает и начинает играть следующий.
<Gordio> При этом рисует иконку как будто бы файл битый или не удалось прочитать.
<AndreX> а раздел с точкой монтирования / и чщеябы в ext3 ?
<AndreX> хотябы*
<AndreX> TOR_02_RUS: * ^
<TOR_02_RUS> указываю раздел в ручную,удаляю старый, создаю новый
<TOR_02_RUS> ставлю первичный раздел
<TOR_02_RUS> файловая система ext3
<SUFLEX> как задать пароль sudo сразу в команде.
<SUFLEX> ?
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, что пишеь?
<Gordio> SUFLEX, нельзя
<Gordio> SUFLEX, уж лучше открыть доступ для некоторых команд /etc/sudoers
<TOR_02_RUS> пишет что корневая файловая система не определена
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, хехе, дык укажи в самом нижнем "инпуте" что монтировать этот раздел как /
<SUFLEX> Gordio: не напишешь пример например gedit
<SUFLEX> пжлст
<AndreX> TOR_02_RUS: а точка монтирования?
<AndreX> TOR_02_RUS: точку монтирования укажи как /
<Gordio> SUFLEX, http://www.google.com/search?q=sudoers+shutdown
<Gordio> AndreX, омп.... дежавю...
<SUFLEX> блииин ну черт с ним посмтрю
<TOR_02_RUS> все пошло
<TOR_02_RUS> спс всем
<SUFLEX> Gordio:  спс
<Gordio> SUFLEX, ;Ъ
<Umren> кто нидь сегодня глобально пакеты обновлял/устанавливал?
<Umren> у всех такая низкая скорость?
<FOREvERz> ребят... а как устанавливать из архива программу?(
<Umren> судя по спидтесту http://www.speedtest.net/result/1170425616.png все ок
<Umren> а вот качает пакеты 20-100 кбс
<FOREvERz> что в консоль писать?
<SergeyKl> Здравствуйте! Подскажите что такое "просто нажать M-Tab" в MidnightCommander'е ?
<AndreX> FOREvERz, из какого архива
<Umren> tar.gz? ;DD
<Gordio> FOREvERz, ./configure ; make; make install
<FOREvERz> Umren: дааа
<Gordio> Но лучше так не устанавливать
<FOREvERz> Gordio: почему?
<AndreX> FOREvERz, какую программу ?
<Gordio> SergeyKl, это Meta
<FOREvERz> AndreX: ddclient
<Gordio> SergeyKl, клавиша может быть и Alt и Super и наерное отдельная. Но обычно Alt
<Gordio> SergeyKl, ну тоесть Alt+Tab в итоге получается
<FOREvERz> а всё, в synaptic нашёл
<Gordio> FOREvERz, apt-cache search ddclient
<Gordio> FOREvERz, консолька - наше фсё ;)
<FOREvERz> Gordio: Я в синаптике нашёл... ща буду разбираться с программкой))
<AndreX> FOREvERz, распаковываеш и читаеш файлик readme или install
<FOREvERz> AndreX: а Я думал всё делается по какому-то общему мануалу :D
<Umren> FOREvERz: ddclient нету в репозитории?
<Gordio> Есть идеи насчет проблемы с проигрыванием файлов?
<SergeyKl> Gordio, аа, спасибо, а переназначить её как то можно?
<SergeyKl> в MC или в Ubuntu?
<Gordio> SergeyKl, можно конечно, но я так сходу не скажу. Гугли "переназначить Meta"
<FOREvERz> Umren: есть, просто Я поначалу не знал, что именно мне нужно... а программу нашёл на сайте dyndns.org именно того сервиса, который мне нужен
<SergeyKl> Gordio, буду гуглить
<AndreX> FOREvERz, ну ващето да sudo apt-get install ddclient
<AndreX> xD
<Gordio> SergeyKl, как найдешь - поделишься ;)
<FOREvERz> AndreX: та уже всё пучком))
<AndreX> FOREvERz, выкинь этот тарбол
<FOREvERz> AndreX: кокой? Оо
<Umren> tar.gz
<AndreX> FOREvERz, и программы больше не ставь из них тока всамом крайнем случае, если тока deb ненайдёш ))
<FOREvERz> AndreX: ааа, понятн)) почему? там всё очень опасно?)
<Gordio> FOREvERz, очень неправильно
<Umren> давно пора бы фак сделать :D
<Gordio> Umren, +1
<FOREvERz> ээ, ок, спасибо)
<AndreX> FOREvERz, нет, но лучше не стоит
<SergeyKl> Gordio, man mc -> Переопределение клавиатурных команд (раздел), вообщем просмотрел я файлы mc.keymap и понял что на Alt она назначена
<SergeyKl> причем там вместо M написано 'alt', трогать пока нестал
<Gordio> SergeyKl, будем знать.
<freenetwork> pfg
<Gordio> Хехе)
<Gordio> Кажется нашел
<Gordio> Звуковая "вылетает"
<Gordio> Жесть, теперь polkitd зохавал весь мой проц
<Galaxy2000> куда вылетает ?
<Galaxy2000> понч
<Galaxy2000> не туда )
<Gordio> Galaxy2000, в общем играет играет, потом звук в плеере пропадает в аплете иконка с --- и плеер больше не оживает, и мгновенно в апплете стает звук опять в норму
<Gordio> после перезапуска плеера он играет и все повторяется
<Gordio> Прикольно)))
<Gordio> Теперь ошибка с "клавиатурой" пишет что баг, etc...
<Galaxy2000> хз , у мну все нормально :D
<Gordio> аля "пуля вылетела" ? :)
<Galaxy2000> снаряд
<evanation> привет всем
<evanation> помогите настроить общую папку в локальной сети
<evanation> между двумя компьютерами
<evanation> с линуксами на борту
<artus> evanation, nfs, sshfs
<artus> nfs повкуснее будет
<Gordio> ага, это отпадает звук =(
<evanation> artus, http://kubuntu.ru/node/3046
<Gordio> Попробую обновится, может пофиксили, а иначе прийдется от пульса отказатся и попробовать альсу
<evanation> artus, при настройке клиента
<artus> Gordio, дык пульс нафиг не нужен
<total1231995> всем привет
<evanation> artus, на шаге 3 ошибка
<artus> evanation, я по этому делал http://www.xima4.com/?p=184
<artus> evanation, покажи строчку которой монтируеш
<total1231995> кто настраивал постфикс, не сталкивался с этой ошибкой 554 5.7.1 <localhost[127.0.0.1]>: Client host rejected: Access denied
<Gordio> А как свои нотификейшены отправлять в notify-osd?
<artus> total1231995, что гугл говорит про ошибку ?
<Gordio> artus, нужен!
<artus> Gordio, echo
<Gordio> artus, А как свои нотификейшены отправлять в _notify-osd_?
<evanation> artus, sudo mount 10.101.1.21:/home/evanation evanation-pc
<skai> Gordio: notify-osd bla bla bla
<artus> evanation, /etc/exports покажи
<skai> @deop
<evanation> artus, на сервере или клиенте?
<Gordio> мда, так облажался =)
<artus> сервер
<FOREvERz> ребяты, убунта ругается, что репозиторий недоступен... чего сделать? =(
<Gordio> Говорит нету команды :P
<evanation> artus, /home/evanation 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,async,subtree_check)
<evanation> вот дописал на сервере
<yes_red> как подключить камеру в http://chatroulette.com/
<yes_red> ?
<evanation> по самбе папку видит
<artus> хм, вроде правельно все
<evanation> но не заходит
<artus> evanation, ошибку какую говорит?
<Gordio> yes_red, извращенец!
<skai> Gordio: ну а ты поставить libnotify-bin не пробовал?
<yes_red> там не только извращенцы сидят
<Gordio> skai, а из коробки ничего нету? Фууу... :(
<skai> Gordio: не нравится - ставь lfs.там изкаропке все, что надо
<Umren> yes_red: помыть не забудь! ))
<artus> evanation, эм... а ты уверен что у тя в конфиге сервера ipс маской подходят для клиента ?
<Gordio> skai, нету пакета lfs =\
<Umren> Gordio: linux from scratch
<skai> Gordio: поставь google
<evanation> artus, у меня в общем такая ситуация
<artus> evanation, здаетцо мне тебе надо было там 10.101.1.0/255.255.255.0
<skai> Gordio: этот то пакет найдешь без поисковика?:)
<evanation> artus, комп подключен к локальной сети
<evanation> artus, у компа айпи 10.101.1.21
<evanation> artus, ноут соединен к свичу
<evanation> artus, дал левый айпи
<TOR_02_RUS> народ поздравте меня. я накенец-то установил уьанту
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<Umren> emfyne
<Umren> уьанту
<evanation> artus, потому что айпи привязан в сети по мак адресу
<Umren> поздравляю
<Umren> новый дистр?
<artus> evanation, 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0
<TOR_02_RUS> 10,10
<Umren> ставить ее не сложнее оффтопа
<evanation> artus, пинг проходит
<Gordio> skai, и пакета google тоже нету =(
<Umren> даже проще помойму )
<evanation> artus, это на сервере?
<TOR_02_RUS> теперь у меня вопрос. как подключить модем мегафона?
<skai> Gordio: а ты проверь подключен ли у тебя /dev/brain
<artus> evanation, тяжко без роутера ) да ? )
<artus> evanation, да
<Gordio> skai, смонтирован
<Umren> но не работает
<Gordio> mount -o bind /dev/ass /dev/brain
<FOREvERz> FFFFUUUUU
<Gordio> Гуд? :D
<evanation> artus, да блин взял вай фай адаптор ))) d-link dwl g132. хотел по вафле замутить
<skai> Gordio: а права?ставь 777
<FOREvERz> ребята подскажите пожалйуста, отчёт брасеро об ошибке записи, скажите примерн почему он сфейлил (( http://paste.ubuntu.com/571190/
<skai> пущай веселей будя
<evanation> artus, а он не работает на 64 битном лине =(
<Gordio> skai, suid бит поставить :D
<artus> evanation, да заведи ты их в 1ну подсеть уже ) и будет те щастье )
<Umren> RITE@LBA=10910h failed with SK=4h/SPINDLE SERVO FAILURE]: Input/output error
<evanation> artus, на одной подсети нет бук
<Umren> написано же
<evanation> artus, я ему айпи дал 10.101.1.22
<FOREvERz> ну и чойто?(
<evanation> artus, пинг проходит
<FOREvERz> Umren: кто виноват? сидюк?(
<Umren> бразеро не виноват
<artus> evanation, а у сервера какой ip &
<evanation> artus, 10.101.1.21
<FOREvERz> Umren: блиин(( а может ли быть так, что сидюк пишет диски DVD-R, но фейлит DVD+R? :(
<evanation> artus, сервер к локалке городской подключен
<artus> evanation, 10.101.1.1/24 на сервер и будеть те щастье
<Umren> не знаю, не встречал такое
<evanation> artus, у него айпи менять не вариант, ибо там и сеть и инет
<artus> evanation, я про запись в експортс
<FOREvERz> Umren: ну а сейчас диск запоролся из-за дисковода, да? =(
<TOR_02_RUS> теперь у меня вопрос. как подключить модем мегафона?
<Umren> FOREvERz: lа
<artus> evanation, вот так  /home/evanation 10.101.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async,subtree_check)
<FOREvERz> Umren: спасибо, надо его уже на свалку значид(
<Umren> TOR_02_RUS: вставь в коvп
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<TOR_02_RUS> это понятно
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, гугли
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, учись искать, иначе удаляй линупс и ставь виндас
<evanation> artus, перезапстил на сервере нфс
<evanation> artus, не хочет ноут монтировать =\
<FOREvERz> кого бы можно было бы спросить про сидюк и чтобы не оффтопить?)
<artus> evanation, ошибку покажи
<evanation> artus, хотя не.. вроде примонтировал
<artus> evanation, вот видиш) внимательнее надо быть)
<Umren> TOR_02_RUS: в нетворк манагере выбери модем
<evanation> artus, чот долго открывает папку
<Umren> вощем там все просто
<TOR_02_RUS> эээ....глупый вопрос...где окно ввода команд?
<FOREvERz> TOR_02_RUS: alt+ctrl+T
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<evanation> artus, у меня в хом правда около 100 гигов файлов, от этого тупить может?
<edgbla> а как заставить гном подгружать все иконки в пуске сразу при старте? и не выгружать их больше.
<artus> ога
<evanation> artus, пасиба, открылось
<evanation> )
<evanation> artus, жаль только по линкам нельзя ходить )
<artus> evanation, mount -o bind тебя спасет )
<FOREvERz> :'( запорол два DL диска... как же мне жиить(
<Umren> купи dvd-rw
<evanation> artus, а в фстабе как прописать?
<FOREvERz> Umren: DL? Oo
<Umren> double layer?
<Umren> (на угад)
<Umren> %)
<Gordio> evanation, /dir /dir none bind 0 0
<FOREvERz> ну да
<Gordio> попробуй так
<FOREvERz> они ж так и называюца, DVD-R DL
<evanation> Gordio, спс
<evanation> но это не критично
<FOREvERz> матюкаца хочецца, уже второй диск двуслойный запорол из-за этого дисковода блин(( а сколько мог купить обычных dvd-r вместо них %)
<evanation> )
<Umren> купи хард внешний
<evanation> artus, Gordio спасибо большое, с праздником
<evanation> FOREvERz, на 10.10 я тоже рв порю
<FOREvERz> Umren: зачем? Я хочу на бытовом плеере глядеть
<Umren> FOREvERz: купи медиаплеер
<FOREvERz> evanation: да это ж дело не в бразеро мне сказали(
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Umren> подключи к телевизору
<Umren> profit
<Umren> я уже давно ничего не пишу
<Umren> напрямую смотрю там из любых файлов на компе
<FOREvERz> Umren: да есть очень много вариантов без двуслоек, но Я хочу именно двуслойку)) :D но надо будет сидюк менять((
<evanation> FOREvERz, баг наверное
<Umren> вместо сидюка купи медиаплеер
<FOREvERz> evanation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571190/ вот лог
<FOREvERz> Umren: сидюк нужнее, с помощью него можно записывать образы игр
<FOREvERz> на DL :D
<Umren> xbox?
<FOREvERz> нет, на масдай которые)
<Umren> а.. еще одна ненужная вещь
<FOREvERz> ну почему, иногда нужно)
<Umren> я уже давно на стим перешел.. ничего записывать не надо
<FOREvERz> who is steam? Oo
<Umren> данные хранишь на внешнем хорде.. на телеке смотришь через медиаплеер
<FOREvERz> ну ты модный)
<Umren> http://store.steampowered.com/
<FOREvERz> это чтото типа хбокса и пс3? оО
<Umren> FOREvERz: http://steamcommunity.com/id/umren/games?tab=all
<Umren> нет, это цифровая дистрибьюция игр
<Umren> без дисков и прочего  треша
<FOREvERz> мм... и играешь под бубунтой? ОО
<Umren> можно и под убунтой, но не во все
<FOREvERz> а игры в профиле все купил? оО
<Umren> да
<FOREvERz> та ну тя нах, Я стоко не могу купить))
<Umren> зачем те много то, пару купи
<FOREvERz> Umren: Я лучше с рутрекера скачаю =)
<Gordio> Почему когда я хочу удалить cups оно тянет за собой ubuntu-desktop?
<Umren> а зачем тебе удалять cups интересно
<Umren> удаляй через aptitude или apt-get - там есть флажок который игнорирует зависимости
<Umren> какой - не помню
<Umren> --help и ищи :)
<TOR_02_RUS> ВСЕМ ПИВА ЗА МОЙ СЧЕТ ! ! !
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<Umren> TOR_02_RUS: яндекс деньгами или киви принимаю
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<Gordio> Umren, я купсом точно пользоватся не буду, а он стартует каждый раз.
<Gordio> Ну и место
<Gordio> И обновления будет просить
<Umren> TOR_02_RUS: 41001473338643
<Umren> Gordio: с такими замашками - ставь генту или lfs, на захудалый случай - arch
<Umren> но там тоже ща с зависимостями проблемы :D
<Umren> если тебя напрягает пару метров которые купс занимает )
<Gordio> Umren, пару метров?
<Gordio> 50М
<Gordio> И обновления... та ну.
<Umren> Gordio: ну удалишь ты его - потом apt будет орать, что у тя кривые зависимости
<Gordio> И время при загрузке
<Umren> выгрузи его
<Gordio> снес к едрене фене
<Umren> gratz
<Gordio> ubuntu-desktop это "мета" пакет, он просто притягивает остальное. Без него тоже все гуд
<Umren> перегрузись
<Umren> :D
 * Gordio взял в руки метлу! Вуххх пошшшла жара!
<Gordio> Хм, Блютуз тянет за собой gnome-user-share :(
<artus> @kick FOREvERz еще один мат и уйдеш в баню
<FOREvERz> мм... да разве то был мат? Оо
<Umren> Gordio: диск установочный у тебя рядом?
<Umren> положи около сидирома сразу
<Gordio> Хм.
<Gordio> gnome-terminal на solid цвет делает прозрачный фон >_<
 * Gordio записал в todo поставить urxvt
<Gordio> или на крайний случай roxterm
<Umren> guake
<Umren> ftw
<Gordio> нуфрсщтыщду
<Gordio> yeahconsole ;Ъ
<Gordio> Umren, http://gordio.pp.ua/blog/linux/nastroyka-yeahconsole.html :D
<Umren> "Все они довольно тяжеловесны и неповоротливы"
<Umren> интересно, чем
<Umren> да, 3 метра в памяти это сильно
<Umren> вощем дальше не читал
<Umren> :D
<Gordio> ну гуяку не пробовал кажется
<Gordio> тильда тормознаааая
<Umren> в каком месте?
<Gordio> йтерм или как его тоже тормоз
<Gordio> и кдешная тоже тормозит :(
<Umren> Gordio: поподробнее, где оно тормозит (guake)
<Gordio> Реакция на мои действия НЕ мгновенная.
<Gordio> А это значит тозможное и неповоротливаое
<Gordio> Umren, гуяку кажется не пробовал
<Umren> поставь rt ядро, обнови комп, купи память
<Gordio> не помню
<Gordio> rt? =\
<Umren> realtime
<Gordio> мда...
<Umren> купи SSD
<Umren> :D
<Gordio> ради такой мелочной програмки покупать 2х процессорный 4тырехядерник с 16Гб оперативы? =\
<Gordio> При чем здесь SSD?
<TOR_02_RUS> народ, я правильно понимаю что терминал запиускается через конр-альт-т?
<Umren> скорость доступа быстрее
<Gordio> Umren, скорость доступа зачем?
<Gordio> что бы интерфейс был шустрее?
<Umren> да, будет быстрее
<Umren> компиз ваще сразу взлетает
<Umren> а какой интерфейс в guake? выпадающая консоль?
<TOR_02_RUS> народ, я правильно понимаю что терминал запиускается через конр-альт-т?
<Umren> o_o
<artus> Umren, а без компиза чтоль жизни нет?
<Umren> TOR_02_RUS: правильно, но можешь еще через меню запускать
<artus> TOR_02_RUS, а попробовать не вариант?
<Umren> artus: нет конечно, особенно после aero/cocoa
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<TOR_02_RUS> попробывал
<artus> мда
<Umren> )))))
<TOR_02_RUS> команду не дает провести
<TOR_02_RUS> не выполняет бинарный файл
<Umren> Gordio: не знаю что у тебя там тормозит, дрова поставь проприатные
<Gordio> Umren, еще чего!
<Umren> с этого надо начинать
<Gordio> yeahconsole и на открытых на ура работает
<artus> TOR_02_RUS, а может всеже не в терминале дело ?
<Umren> если у тебя интерфейсы тормозят
<TOR_02_RUS> в руках, я знаю
<TOR_02_RUS> ))))
<Gordio> Umren, а у тебя летают? о_О
<Umren> да
<Gordio> Umren, характеристики железа в студию
<dmay> чо ломаем?
<Umren> Gordio: типичный комп трехлетней давности
<Gordio> dmay, товарищ заверяет что у него интерфейс летает
<Umren> dmay:  у Gordio тормозит консоль - что ему делать?
<Shlang> Добрый вечер. Просветите XMMS в kubuntu 10.04 с помощью репозитария ставится или его надо из исходников собирать?
<dmay> Umren: Gordio: пусть покупает мак, очевидно же ^_^
<Umren> я ему предложил меньшее зло, мак тоже вариант
<dmay> а интерфейс можно привязать. ну или на клей посадить
<artus> Shlang, в бубунту все из репозиториев ставится
<Gordio> dmay, мак еще тормознее
<Gordio> ну не еще но тоже тормоз
<artus> Umren, ты yeahconsole пробовал?
<dmay> Shlang: xmms?? в 2011 году???
<Umren> artus: нет
<dmay> Gordio: пофиг что тормозное. его можно продать за кучу бабла :3
<Shlang> а что? я что то незнаю :)
<artus> Umren, тогда к чему тут распылятся ? если ты не сравинивал их обоих?
<Umren> artus: там написанно что все другие - тормозят
<Umren> я спрашиваю "где"
<dmay> Shlang: у тебя там ещё вин95 в дуал-буте нет? )
<Umren> ответа не получаю
<TOR_02_RUS> всем спасибо, до завтра настройку оставлю.
<TOR_02_RUS> всем пока
<artus> Umren, квака уже научилась понимать на каком мониторее ее надо запустить? или так и продолжает тупить и на оба запускатся?
<Umren> у меня один монитор
<artus> Umren, дык вот по сравнению с яхконсолью они таааки тормозят
<artus> Umren, я перепробовал их все, и могу как бе сравнивать
<Umren> как может тормозить консоль в выпадающем меню?
<Umren> меньше скорость передачи текста?
<Umren> меньше производительность в 3D?
<Shlang> dmay: XP, а чем вызвано удивление по поводу xmms?
<dmay> Shlang: так он ещё пять лет назад древным устаревшим мамном был апщета
<Gordio> Umren, скорость света меньше
<Gordio> поэтому пока свет того что консоль открылась дойдет до пользователя он и уснет
<Umren> я думал, что скорость света величина постоянная
<Gordio> Umren, зависит от гравитации
<Gordio> но да
<Shlang> dmay: а какие еще варианты есть? кроме встроеного Amarok?
<Umren> зависит от консоли ты хотел сказать?
<Umren> if not yeahconsole when slow down :D
<dmay> встроенный амарок? ещё и кедераст штоле? О_О у тебя там ещё не опера основным браузером?
<artus> так, хорош офтопить
<dmay> artus: ня ^_^
<artus> dmay, )
<dmay> Shlang: banshee, чотаbox, да как собак этих плееров
<Umren> dmay: хентайщик что ле? у тя там не мидори основным браузером? :)
<Umren> Shlang: поставь deadbeef
<Umren> народу нравится
<Umren> с другой стороны, единственная его крутота - он играет все форматы и cue правильно
<artus> mpd наше всьо )
<dmay> Umren: а)онемешнегов надо оскарблять не хентайщиками, а именно онемешнеками и б)у них anyway нет предпочитаемого браузера :3
<Umren> dmay: мидори звучит как бы хентайненько
<artus> а куе надо на флаки резать) и тогда не будет гемора )
<Umren> artus: скала ты 500 гиг cue, будешь сидеть резать
<Umren> ? :)
<Umren> *скачал
<Umren> (конечно же лицензионных)
<artus> Umren, 1н раз порезал и все норм )
<Umren> вот я тоже нет.. поэтому как бы приходится юзать всякую шляпу :D
<artus> причем их же можно резать по мере накопления )
<Umren> artus: не выход, лишняя работа
<Umren> а формат распространенный
<artus> ну некоторым и cp1251 в тегах нравится, ибо лишняя работа их конфертить
<artus> *в
<Gordio> artus, +1
 * Gordio использует скрипт cue2flac
<Gordio> Только он не умеет многоканальность :(
<Gordio> 2 канала.
<Umren> пичалька
<artus> Umren, где он распространенный ? у виндузятников ? в топку , и формат и оных
<Gordio> Нужно будет прикрутить как дополнительную опцию
<Gordio> artus, формат так себе, а вот виндузятнеков да! =)
<Umren> artus: в интернетах
<artus> Umren, так и говори, что на торентах окромя куе не осилили выкладывать
<artus> Umren, или у тя 500 гигов чеснокупленой музыки?
<artus> которую ты сам лично в куе закатывал?
<Gordio> чеснокупленой музыки нарезаной в cur
<Gordio> *cue
<dmay> artus: виндузятник репортинг ин. куе с флаками не использую.
<dmay> так что лесом их, лесом
<artus> dmay, куе они еще как используют, они его в неро смотрят, а вот флаки не осилили
 * Gordio смел еще -49 пакетов d(^_^)b
<dmay> чота у меня кедоминт качаться не хочет... опять не судьба, видимо
<artus> dmay, нафиг тебе это двойное зло? )
<artus> темболее если оно даже качатся не хочет)
<skai> dmay: нормально.4 мегабита скачка идет
<dmay> artus: ну как же. поставить, обплеваться, снести, и вернуться сюда вопить что линупсмамно, очевидно же 6№
<dmay> skai: с какого зеркала?
<skai> dmay: с торрентового
<skai> dmay: этож обвиос
<dmay> в торрентах у меня нашлось два с половиной сида (
<Gordio> dmay, тряпочку хоть выстерал после KDE?
<skai> dmay: у мну одного нашлась сотня пиров?и это тока потому, что на обе архитектуры по полтинику ограничения
<dmay> Gordio: у меня эта гадость тормозит ещё на этапе загрузки из инета, ога
<Gordio> ыыы))
<dmay> skai: заупстил ещё раз. турок и словак. и оба на мюторренте
<skai> dmay: так смени свой мамновендоклиент на нормальную делюгу
<skai> dmay: неудачник
<dmay> skai: быдлоделюги ещё и на оффтопик тащить? Упаси Стив!
<skai> dmay: вот и молчи, что ниче не качается.ваша мамновенда ниче не умеет
<dmay> skai: а нормально загрузки обеспечить криворукие дистроводы не смогли штоле? в этом тоже моя винда виновата?
<skai> dmay: они обьеспечили.проблемы у тебя
<dmay> о, два пиндоса пришли
<Umren> dmay: ща бить будут
<skai> dmay: все нормальные системы работают.а не работает одна недосистема с тупым клиентом.=> венда ен нужна
<dmay> skai: и как они собираются пофиксить bug#1, если даже не дают виндоводам скачать их систему чтоб попробовать? где логика, я спрашиваю?
<Umren> виндовод должен был уже снести винду и качать через биос новый дистр
<skai> dmay: легко:)те, кто достоин - проблем не встретят:)а вендотроли нажрутся мамна:)
<dmay> ааааааааалилуууйа! мне кто-то нормальный список пиров отдал!
<UPDOZNAK> dmay нормально все скачивается
<skai> dmay: этож интеллектуальная система:)
<dmay> skai: развели киборгов, матьих...
<xoveax> как в vim указать диапазон строк для замены? т.е. на подобии 100-200s/foo/bar/g
<skai> dmay: фух.у мну ты не качаешь:)
<UPDOZNAK> Ищу органайзер , который имел бы в своем составе Java апплет для моб.тела
<Gordio> xoveax, я не помню но сделай прозе. выдели через V и потом жми :s/foo/bar/
<dmay> skai: забань ещё в списке пиров, грязный линупсофаг
<Gordio> прозе/проще
<Umren> а что кошерного в 4.6 кедах?Н
<skai> @kban --user dmay 7200 окей:)забанил:)
<Umren> я вот недавно юзал 4.5.3. - все так же убого
<Umren> начиная с аплета уведомлений который кнопки на разных уровнях к каждому таску показывает
<Umren> (дело было на федоре 14)
<xoveax> Gordio, спасибо, методом перебора определил: 100,200s/foo/bar/g
<Gordio> а 200V:s/foo/bar/g не работает? :D
<Gordio> точно(
<Gordio> V100j:s/foo/bar/g только :(
<Umren> кто мне советовал Hotot?
<Umren> ;D
<Umren> http://www.hotot.org/get_hotot.html
<Umren> Not Available Yet. для всех дистров
<Umren> это сильно
<Umren> :)
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/hotot-new-lightweight-twitter-client.html
<skai> The Hotot download page doesn't hold any packages yet, though it seems it will soon offer packages for all major Linux distributions. Until then you can run it in Ubuntu using the commands
<Umren> окей, ждем ебилдов короче
<Umren> чото там через питон пускать мне лень
<Gordio> skai, он GTK/QT?
<Umren> да и питон настораживает
<Gordio> Так, говорят что помогло /etc/pulse/default.pa добавить tsched=0 в конец строки module-udev-detect
<Gordio> Буду проверять.
<Umren> какие еще крутые твиттер клиенты есть?
<Umren> которые работают без питона
<skai> !python
<ubuntuhelp> Python — высокоуровневый язык программирования общего назначения с акцентом на производительность разработчика и читаемость кода. См. http://www.python.org
<skai> !python-slow | Umren
<ubuntuhelp> Umren: Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<Umren> не держу в системе
<Umren> эту ересь
<Umren> http://lolpics.ru/dchekmarev.ru/perf_01_20090808.png
<Gordio> Пистон медленен :(
<skai> !python-slow | Gordio
<ubuntuhelp> Gordio: Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<Gordio> По крайней мере когда совмещается Python+GTK то уж точно :'(
<skai> !python-slow | Gordio
<Umren> реальные пацаны сидят на си, без плюсов даже
<Umren> а все эти ваши модные тормозные штучки
<Gordio> Umren, asm
<Umren> skai: у хотота в зависимостях значит будет питон когда выйдут ебилды?
<Umren> вывод: ф топку
<xoveax> Еще один вопрос по vim, можно ли tab'ом сдвигать текстовый блок как в большинстве ide ?
<Gordio> xoveax, можно но используй выделение а потом '>'
<Umren> в виме можно все, вопрос как
<xoveax> Отлично, благодарю)
<Gordio> лучше добавь в ~/.vimrc "vmap > >gv" и "vmap < <gv"
<Gordio> Тогда выделение не будет спадать
<xoveax> ок
<Gordio> Неа, не помогло. Зато появились "засечки" (прижки) и все так же зависает плеер не доиграв трек до конца =(
<mva> Gordio: а что ты тут делаешь? :)
<mva> перебежчик?
<mva> :)
<mva> и, интересно, откуда куда? :)
<Gordio> mva, ну я поставил бубунту)
<Gordio> Теперь мучаюсь с ее альсой :D
<Gordio> не альсой а этот звуковой...
<Gordio> блин совсем с головы вылетело как он
<Gordio> ПУЛЬС! точно
<Gordio> Занимаюсь любовью с пульсом бубунтушным. Ubuntu 10.04 свееустановленная без обновлений
<mva> Gordio: а что на том канале забыл? :)
<mva> и да, кстати, с пульсом проблемы не только в убунте
<mva> почти в любом бинарном дистрибутиве, где его запилили он тупит со звуком :)
<mva> по крайней мере на последних ядрах ^)
<mva> вообще, не понятно, зачем он нужен :)
<mva> лучше бы альсу патчили :)
<Umren> честно, проблем с пульсом небыло нинакаком дистре
<Umren> наверное везет
<Umren> че вы с ним делаете?:
<mva> Umren: 34+ ядро + определенные звуковухи + скайп
<Umren> а, определенные звуковухи
<mva> этого достаточно, чтобы возненавидеть пульс
<Gordio> mva, дык дело в альсе
<Umren> это какие?
<Gordio> а пульс это как бы надстройка
<Gordio> как только альсу допилят и пульс будет песня)
<Umren> у мя x-fi xtreme, дрова появились тока в 9.10 - с тех пор проблем нету
<mva> Umren: ну, все из них относятся к intel-hda. конкретнее - пока трудно сказать :)
<Gordio> C-Media тоже
<Umren> значит мне везет, так как никакие из этих не юзаю
<Umren> ;D
<Gordio> у меня 2 C-Media одна старая - ее и мучает, другая новее но сгоревные выходы на передние колонки передние - она лучше
<Gordio> Я раньше там перебрасывал зад_колон <==> перед_колон и пользовался, но сейчас хз как сделать так что бы основной конфиг альсы не испортить при этом. Вот и мучаюсь со старенькой
<UA1000> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<hivemind> {fq
<hivemind> Хай*
<Gordio> bb
<TOR_02_RUS> dctv ghbdtn
<TOR_02_RUS> всем привет
<TOR_02_RUS> я сделал ЭТО ! ! !
<TOR_02_RUS> я наконец-то поставил убугту
<hivemind> Молодец
<hivemind> А теперь поставь драйвера
<hivemind> :D
<TOR_02_RUS> :-D
<AndreX> ну может ещё раз повториш
<TOR_02_RUS> пока незнаю как, буду гуглить
<AndreX> ?
<TOR_02_RUS> хотя звук есть
<TOR_02_RUS> кстати, как можно посмотреть какие драва нудныҘ
<hivemind> System>Hardware drivers
<hivemind> Видеокарта какая?
<hivemind> нвидиа, ати?
<TOR_02_RUS> ати
<TOR_02_RUS> :-(
<skrishi> привет
<TOR_02_RUS> ладно пойду я спать, а то завтра на работу. всем пока. завтра буду дальше мучать себя и убанту
<skrishi> вопрос: Можно ли зарегистрировать домен напримую, без посредников?
<hivemind> Тор, тогда тебе лучше вручную ставить
<hivemind> А вообще, тебе сильно свистоперелки нужны?
<hivemind> В игры играть собираешься?
<solomich> Добрый день. Нужно записать dvd-видео диск. brasero матерится на отсутствие библиотеки, которой нет в репозитории
<solomich> что делать7
<solomich> ?
<AndreX> коакой библиотеки?
<AndreX> ставь K3B
<solomich> декодер двд subpicture
<solomich> что за K3B?
<artus> solomich, гугл на предмет ппа с нужной библиотекой
<artus> AndreX, в топку k3b , ибо к нему еще пол кде в придачу
<AndreX> ну лан тогда
<artus> что за дурацкая привычка по дефолту бубунтушникам советовать кдешный софт
<AndreX> пускай неставит
<solomich> сорри, можете объяснить, что за ппа? просто не очень вникаю в техн.подробности)
<skrishi> artus, ты у нас умный.. расскажи на пальцах ))
<artus> skrishi, http://ubuntologia.ru/repositories
<hivemind> ppa это таки гепозитогий
<skrishi> artus: как домен лучше зарегить ? )
<artus> skrishi, у регистратора )
<skrishi> в убунтологии об этом нет )
<skrishi> artus: ну вот смотри, один регистратор говорит что - (дефис) в домере можно ставить, а второй нет, но у второго имя дешевле стоит
<skrishi> оба официальные регистраторы
<artus> skrishi, я у nic.ua регаю и не парюсь) причем со скидкой в 25% ))
<marfx000> skrishi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Zverushka> Драсти, тут есть люди разберешься в iptables и готовые помочь?
<skrishi> marfx000: это к чему?
<marfx000> skrishi: дефис не запрещён в rfc
<artus> Zverushka, нету)
<skrishi> marfx000: но официальный регистратор говорит что ошибка домена
<marfx000> skrishi: это о ppa
<Zverushka> artus: а готовые помочь?
<skrishi> marfx000: причем тут ппа?
<artus> Zverushka, ответ на оба 2 )
<artus> Zverushka, что у тя там за проблемы ?
<skrishi> marfx000: я вообще о левой теме говорю )))
<marfx000> skrishi: извини, я не тебе захайлайтил
<marfx000> :)
<Zverushka> artus: да пытаюсь разобраться с этим зверем
<skrishi> artus: а почему у украикцев?
<artus> skrishi, а те в какой зоне ?
<skrishi> org
<artus> 16.00$ для меня 9.99 ))
<marfx000> так зарегай на какоком-нибудь годэди
<Zverushka> в общем так
<Zverushka> zverushka@zverushka-laptop:~$ sudo iptables -L
<Zverushka> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Zverushka> target     prot opt source               destination
<Zverushka> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp multiport dports ftp-data,ftp,www,https
<Zverushka> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:domain
<Zverushka> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<Zverushka> target     prot opt source               destination
<Zverushka> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Zverushka> target     prot opt source               destination
<artus> @kick Zverushka flooooooddddd
<marfx000> @kick marfx000 олололо
<marfx000> блин
<marfx000> :(
<hivemind> artus, дал бы ссылку на пастебин:)
<artus> @kban --user marfx000 3600 час на чтение правил
<hivemind> :D
 * skrishi артус злой.. )
<hivemind> помню тоже себя кикнул на каком-то канале
<hivemind> а в винде умудрился у себя права админа отобрать
<hivemind> в итоге пришлось переустанавливать
<skrishi> artus: а почему такая большая скидка.. ты много регишь?
<artus> не то чтоб , регистратор такой хороший )
<artus> вечно какие то плюшки дает )
<skrishi> а он за рубли то работает? ))
<artus> угу
<artus> наверно
<artus> яд вебденьги
<skrishi> ух.. блин.. опять вэб кошель создавать )
 * skrishi перестал тролить ))
<artus> !paste | Zverushka
<ubuntuhelp> Zverushka: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> Zverushka, так что там с правилами то ?
<Zverushka> в общем какие порты надо открыть , я открыл по tcp 20,21,80,443 и по udp 53, остальное по умолчанию закрыто
<Zverushka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571308/
<artus> Zverushka, на http://paste.ubuntu.com/571309/
<Zverushka> artus: мне не инет поднять , я хочу разобраться
<artus> Zverushka, а я те и не предлагаю инет поднимать) там подробные коменты что ку чему и как закрывать\открывать ) ненудное выкинь , нужное оставь и в автозагрузку
<artus> а разбиратся , на опеннете есть годная статья про iptables где все расписано
<himik> на wiki есть годная статья
<FOREvERz> ребятки, вопрос возник такой...
<FOREvERz> как сделать, чтобы процесс или команда выполнялись через каждый определенный промежуток времени? например, кажды пол часа
<himik> вроде как есть такой планировщик cron
<FOREvERz> himik: его надо ставить? =)
<himik> FOREvERz: эээ, если его нет, то не надо ;)
<FOREvERz> а как им пользоваться? Оо
<FOREvERz> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 1023: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Sergey_IT> himik, шутник )
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: =) знакомый ник)
<Sergey_IT> crontab
<FOREvERz> Я не представляю как вы можете ежедневно сюда заходить :D у мня не получаеца)
<Sergey_IT> это очень сложно - на порядок сложнее чем играть в игры...)
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: чтоб играть в игры надо грузиться с масдая(
<himik> Те, кто здесь постоянно, не заходят сюда, а выходят
<artus> FOREvERz, */30 * * * * zzz.sh
<artus> соответственно это в crontab -e
<FOREvERz> artus: мм... чего-то Я не понимаю этой команды( что такое */30? Оо
<artus> каждые 30ть минут
<FOREvERz> а звездочки что значат?)
<bybyby> как сконвертировать образ VDI на ж.д. ? пробовал vboxmanage clonehd - он подвисает и все
<bybyby> FOREvERz см. WIKIPEDIA
<artus> FOREvERz, http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=crontab&category=5&russian=0
<FOREvERz> bybyby: Я итак читаю про сконтаб)
<FOREvERz> точнее, кронтаБ)
<FOREvERz> ок, кажись чото сделал))
<hivemind> bybyby, попробуй найти в наутилусе и ctrl+c-ctrl+v
<artus> hivemind, причем здесь нарезка образа для вбокса на винт к копированию ?
<bybyby> hivemind: мне нужно скопировать обрз на жесткий диск и загрузиться на *bare metall*
<artus> bybyby, сдаетцо мне там кие то заморочки должны быть
<hivemind> fff
<hivemind> Ааа
<bybyby> проблема в том что я немогу запустить clonehd - к-то тупые ошибки
<artus> bybyby, а в чего ты его пытаешся склонировать?
<bybyby> artus: ХРушку
<bybyby> *хрюшку
<artus> не, --format VDI|VMDK|VHD|RAW| ?
<bybyby> artus: дак говорю, почемуто vboxmanage подвисет на 0% навсегда
<artus> а подождать? может попустит)
<bybyby> artus: ок. подожду. я думал что 30мин это много.
<artus> bybyby, вобщем фиг его нает чего там у тебя  ) мейби подземные стуки )
<bybyby> artus: уже поползло
<artus> ))
<artus> воот, а ты паникавать)
<SUFLEX> как установить ИМЕНА для папок пользователей по умолчанию в ГНОМ. Я про Загрузки и тд
<artus> SUFLEX, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<SUFLEX> artus: это для одного пользователя
<SUFLEX> же
<artus> SUFLEX, и вообще , на форум просвещатся
<artus> ну значит в гугл
<SUFLEX> не нашел
<SUFLEX> нету вообще ответа
<artus> знасит низя )
<SUFLEX> пусто
<artus> *ч
<SUFLEX> Да можно . я точно знаю
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz: а чего такой ник выбрал, если редко заходишь? ;)
<FOREvERz> рибяты, а приоритеты в убунте можно как-нибудь чтобы они не обнулялись, или что нужно дописать в консоли чтобы запускалось сразу, к примеру, с приоритетом в -15?
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: Я был мелким школоло и почему-то захотелось мне быть forever, потом foreverz, щас Я или foreverzzz05 :D или Someone Who Cares... иногда ещё подписываюсь в КС DIY or DIE
<fruct> UTF-8 test: Здравствуйте буковки норм читаются?
<Umren> FOREvERz: очень драматично
<FOREvERz> fruct: да
<FOREvERz> Umren: что именна?
<Sergey_IT> fruct, utf  - нормально
<ksgray> Народ. Есть вопрос. Пишу небольшой скриптик на sh для автоматической прошивки androida как без sudo выполнить скрипт с правами суперпользователя?
<fruct> У меня проблема: Ubuntu server 10.10 пинги с него до яндекса - все ок. А пинги до сервера с машины из локалки - 99% потерь, как найти причину?
<dropsql> всем примет
<dropsql> *привет
<dropsql> люди, подскажите плз как узнать параметры с которыми был скомпилирован mysql?
<FOREvERz> ksgray: мм... под рутом? или если этот файлик.. забыл как он зовется... вобщем при запуске оттуда команды идут... =(
<FOREvERz> fstab во!
<FOREvERz> да?)
<artus> fruct, шнурок переобжимай
<fruct> artus, кхм...дело в том что он по вайфаю подключен...
<fruct> и кстати вайфай периодически отваливается =(
<ksgray> короче история такая. заливаю flash_image, recovery.img, скрипт для прошивки. нужно чтобы запустился скрипт с правами суперпользователя на андройде. su тупо ждет параметры с клавидиатуры, как в него направить команды с файла?
<pingwin> dropsql в командной строке нажми вверх пару раз и увидишь команду
<artus> fruct, смени канал )
<artus> и вырви с мясом микроволновку ) и у соседа тоже )
<artus> fruct, ищи свободный канал на каком не будет отваливатцо
<FOREvERz> фсё, ушёл спатки =\ про приоритеты вы утаили от меня всё =\
<pingwin> <dropsql> а вообще кури ман http://www.prime-speed.ru/MySQL_Manual_5.0.0-alpha/
<fruct> artus, я думаю если пинги с сервера до яндекса - хорошие то дело тут не в микроволновке и канале...
<artus> fruct, дык у тя ж по вайфайке комп к серверу вешаетцо?
<artus> или сервер тож на wi-fi висит?
<dropsql> pingwin: первый вариант не походит явно :) а в каком файлы лежат логи консоли? :)
<fruct> artus, Ну вот как то так: сервер -> wifi -> router -> LAN -> Windows -> LAN (internet)
<artus> эмммм
<artus> fruct, сервер через вайфайку, на роутер, который по шнурку к венде которая в инет смотрит?
<fruct> artus, ага )
<dmay> а роутер в инет смотреть отравить?
<artus> я б сказал ...
<dmay> (да, я не мог не встярть с умной мыслью)
<artus> сам свои игарбли разгребай )
<artus> те по ходу по приколу )
<pingwin> <dropsql> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1571832
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не встревай - тут высокие материи )
<pingwin> <dropsql> а вообще /var/log
<fruct> на роутере 1 порт LAN-овский
<dmay> Sergey_IT: винда смотрящая напрямую в инет это не высокая материя, это хорошо плавающая материя
<hookah> та материя которая не тонет
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а роутер может от инета уже тошнит )
<fruct> винда смотрит в инет потому что я онлайн шуттеры люблю
<dmay> fruct: а проброс портов и UPD настроить религия не позволяет?
<Sergey_IT> fruct, а у тебя роутер игрушки банит?
<artus> fruct, дык причем тут убунта тогда ?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну дык надо ж осилить проброс портов )
<fruct> не хочу лишние устройства чтоб стояли - считай религия )
<Sergey_IT> artus, это лопату большую надо
<fruct> на убунте хочу чтоб PHP и MySQL крутились
<Sergey_IT> fruct, роутер никогда лишним не бывает )
<Umren> fruct: поставь вбокс, поставь убунту сервер, поставь lamp > запусти headless
<fruct> потом еще сотик хочу прикрутить - есть задумка одна
<Sergey_IT> fruct, и джакузи не забудь )
<fruct> Umren, это все стоит уже - осталось настроить (с этим сам разберусь), проблема в том что пинг плохой очень =(
<Umren> в КСе?
<fruct> нет пинг от машины с вендой до сервера на убунте
<fruct> чрез вайфай
<Umren> я те грю поставить lamp на том же компе на котором видна через vbox и запускать headless
<Umren> если те тупо нужен mysql php
<fruct> Umren, мне нужен отдельный комп - он не всю жись будет стоять у меня дома )
<dmay> ВНЕЗАПНО можно поставить amp и на винде, и не мучать моск
<Umren> wamp
<Umren> ;x
<fruct> блин, мне это все не подходит - нужно просто узнать как узнать причину плохого пинга =((
<Umren> мозговые волны
<Umren> у тебя слишком фонят
<Umren> ты слишком умный
<Umren> либо надо ставить проприатные WiFi дрова
<Umren> atheros там
<Umren> и прочее
<dropsql> pingwin: там нету того что мне нужно
<dropsql> pingwin: кажется
<fruct> тогда попробую венду установить и на най LAMP =/
<mooncatz> Всем привет :) Проблема возникла - мелкая, но неприятная.
<artus> бывает
<mooncatz> Внешний жёсткий диск внезапно сменил имя монтирования на <старое имя>_
<mooncatz> Это не есть хорошо :)
<artus> опять же , бывает)
<mooncatz> Подскажите, как вернуть старое, где что подправить :)
<hivemind> Кстати, сменил вчера пароль с помощью passwd, а он не поменялся
<Umren> плохо сменил
<artus> копай в сторону монтирования правил
<artus> hivemind, sudo passwd user
<hivemind> Хм, менял sudo passwd root
<mooncatz> Слегка копнул, попробовал подправить mtab с удалением папки <старое имя> из /media, не помогло.
<artus> mooncatz, ненене, в сторону udev копай
<artus> mooncatz, на http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/58769/
<mooncatz> artus: Интересно, интересно. Там говорится о добавлении нового правила, но это не совсем то...
<artus> mooncatz, ну учитывая загадочность бубунты в плане монтирования по дефолту внешних носителей то проще добавить свое правило и забыть
<artus> mooncatz, но если ты хочеш идти по пути светлой силы то пиши на багтрекер и жди решения ) но путь тьмы проще и быстрее приносит результаты)
<mooncatz> artus: Мы не ищем лёгких путей, за них дают мало опыта :)
<artus> mooncatz, да я не сказал бы ) вот ты идеш по пути света а тот же гугл так и не осилил)
<artus> сгоотвественно понятия не имееш как рыть експу )
<edgbla> ммм, кто-нить знает как гасить приложения зависшие в ожидании ввода/вывода? например я открыл копете при открытом твтайм, оба обратились к твтюнеру и теперь твтайм висит.
<edgbla> как-то непутёво всё :(
<hivemind> killall kopete?
<edgbla> копете не висит вообще-то вроде.
<edgbla> щас погляжу точно и попробую.
<edgbla> нет, копете закрылось нормально, а твтайм висит в непрерываемых.
<edgbla> видимо ожидание ввода/вывода на уровне ядра где-то.
<hivemind>  sudo killall tvtime?
<edgbla> ничего не происходит
<edgbla> перегружаться? вернулися во времени виндавс98?
<Umren> поставь htop
<Umren> найди и убей
<Umren> ;D
<Trishpiot> пиплы, как убрать месаги про "пришел\ушел"
<Trishpiot> ?
<_GerarD_> Всем привет!
<artus> ps aux | grep zzz && sudo kill pid
<artus> и фсех делов
<_GerarD_> А откуда мессаги?
<_GerarD_> Кто родитель?
<artus> а был бы у тя zsh был бы у тя моднявый автокомплит на kill )
<_GerarD_> Здорово Артус))
<Trishpiot> _GerarD_ [~himi4eg@OrbitaTelecom-Net-91-206-15-Ip-154.kurkino.net.ru] вошёл в комнату.
<_GerarD_> Я в Москве))
<artus> Trishpiot, в вичате фильтры есть
<[Green]> в вичате все есть)
<edgbla> Umren: нету его в списке штоп.
<Umren> все что есть в вичате, есть в ирсии
<Trishpiot> я на pidgin
<edgbla> artus: не убивает он по килл
<hivemind> Что-то это странно
<[Green]> edgbla: killall -9 tvtime ?
<hivemind> rm -rf / он от рута делает как миленький
<artus> edgbla, это у тебя не убивает )
<hivemind> А убить tvtime не может
<edgbla> [Green]: не помогает.
<Sergey_IT> edgbla, глянь tvtime-command
<edgbla> он в статусе висит как Uninterruptible
<Sergey_IT> edgbla, команда exit
<edgbla> Sergey_IT: не помогает.
<hivemind> Как это так? По идее в линухе от рута никаких запретов вообще быть не должно
<[Green]> edgbla: а чего показывает ps aux | grep tv ?
<edgbla> edgbla    32485  1.2  0.0      0     0 ?        D    Feb23   0:15 [tvtime]
<Sergey_IT> edgbla, а что tvtime-command  exit говорит?
<edgbla> tvtime-command: Sending command QUIT.
<edgbla> убил окошко по xkill, всё равно поёт :/
<edgbla> больше нету идей?
<artus> edgbla, sudo htop и киляй из него
<LeNsTR> Йохохохо! Здравствуйте детишки ^.^
<edgbla> artus: нету его в htop.
<artus> edgbla, ну значит все остальныекиляй
<edgbla> по крайней мере глазёнками я не нахожу, поиск тоже не находит.
<LeNsTR> ps aux | grep -i "*name*" же
<Sergey_IT> edgbla, интересно а что tvtime-command  restart выдаст?
<edgbla> tvtime-command: Sending command RESTART.
<mooncatz> artus: Мда.
<mooncatz> Полез было читать мануал udev, но вовремя появившийся знакомый предложил не делать таки радикальных шагов и немного погуглить.
<mooncatz> Не поверишь, удалил из /media папку <старое имя>, которая постоянно там появлялась, перезагрузился, и - о чудо! - всё работает.
<mooncatz> Но за помощь всё равно спасибо :D
<artus> mooncatz, бывает) видно последний раз ты вырвал винт не отмонтировав )
<mooncatz> Не-не-не, я трижды это повторил :)
<solvex> edgbla: как подключен тюнет?
<solvex> тюнер*
<artus> ну значит перманентный глюк )
<mooncatz> Ага.
<mooncatz> Ладно, всем досвидания.
<solvex> есть провод из тюнера в Line-In?
<edgbla> solvex: провод есть, подключен к pci.
<solvex> поет же звук только?
<edgbla> ну это плохое решение...
<solvex> всмысле? :)
<artus> edgbla, чего это сразу плохое ?
<solvex> оно разве не так работает?
<artus> так )
<solvex> когда запускается tvtime размутивает лайнин
<artus> причем даже работаеть)
<edgbla> всмысле выдернуть шнурок и оставить зависшее приложение это не гуд.
<solvex> оно зависло?
<solvex> или просто звук из line-in идет?
<edgbla> зависло
<edgbla> и не убивается
<Sergey_IT> убунта вечна и твтайм это доказывает )
<edgbla> похоже невозможно убить, только перезагружатсья.
<Sergey_IT> edgbla, сорсы глянь, что там может быть ;)
<edgbla> причём тут сорцы, висит где-то на уровне дров наверное.
<edgbla> и нету на него управы.
<solvex> !freenx
<solvex> бота нету уже? :)
<ubuntuhelp> FreeNX - это технология реализации системы «удалённого терминала». Установка и другая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Sergey_IT> solvex, здесь их много
<solvex> та не )
<solvex> он затупил видимо )
<edgbla> лан пойду в перегруз, да здравствует линакс98!
<solvex> в freenx нет же ограничений на количество подключений?
<Sergey_IT> щас придет и скажет, что не выключается - оказывается это от соседей звук идет
<solvex> ггг
<artus> solvex, не, ща он достанет наушники из ушей )
<hivemind> edgbla, ctrl+alt+backspase
<hivemind> *space
<hivemind> Ребутаться-то зачем?
<solvex> hivemind: у него tvtime завис
<hivemind> Ну понятно, но чтобы его грохнуть разве недостаточно просто выйти из системы?
<Umren> пока, баиньки
<AndreX> @help +v
<artus> @voice AndreX
<AndreX> чёт не везёт сёдня (
<artus> AndreX, че так ? )
<AndreX> да не туда команду ввёл )
<artus> аа... дык не смертельно ж )
<artus> @devoice AndreX
<AndreX> )
<artus> AndreX, войс не бан) жить можно )
<AndreX> надо у себя алиас на хелп сделать
<Ilang> ку
<AndreX> q
<Ilang> объясните как добавить в список реп https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=orca
<Ilang> сылки репозитория программы там так и не нашел
<AndreX> а зачем тебе эта говорилка
<Ilang> это уже другой вопрос
<Ilang> AndreX:  нужна
<Ilang> какдобавить в список репозиториев ее репу?
<AndreX>  а ты в консоли введи orca
<Ilang> зачем?
<AndreX> узаеш
<Ilang> я и так знаю
<Ilang> мне нужна версия с лончпада
<Ilang> где там искать сылку на добавления репо млин...
<artus> Ilang, в гугл ppa orca
<Ilang> artus:  зачем? и вообще, любезный, ввы по делу разговаривать можете?
<Ilang> как не зайду, что не спрошу с такой хенью лезете
<Ilang> я задал конкретный вопрос ведь )
<AndreX> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<artus> Ilang, за тем что для особо недальновидных он выдаст https://launchpad.net/~orca-middle/+archive/ppa
<artus> Ilang, еще вопросы есть?
<artus> Ilang, или только тупить умеем ?
<Ilang> сейчас проверим
<AndreX> хи а для 10.10 нету
<Zverushka> доброго времени, я вернулся с прежним вопросом, какие порты должны быть кроме 20,21,80,443,8080 открыт внешки (input), чтоб я мог сёрфить в инете, вопрос теоретический =)
<artus> Zverushka, 53й
<artus> 20, 21 ниразу не обязательный для серфа
<Ilang> artus:  добавил то чем ты плюнулся. и той версии которую видел на сайте мне не предлогает.
<Ilang> вообще обновить с него ничего не предлогает...
<Zverushka> artus: 53 как udp?
<artus> Ilang, на каком сайте ?
<AndreX> Ilang: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<Ilang> а по русски что нигде нет?
<artus> Zverushka, я давал ссылку, там есть # DNS сервер имен разрешаем. туда и смотри
<artus> Zverushka, и tcp и udp
<Zverushka> artus: спасибо
<Ilang> artus:  Error: 'https://launchpad.net/~orca-middle/+archive/ppa' invalid
<Ilang> умник
<artus> Ilang, для особо одаренных, тыцни на Technical details about this PPA
<artus> и да, в ппа только для харди пакеты, изучай http://live.gnome.org/Orca/DownloadInstall
<Ilang> да с git репозитория у меня давно стоит,
<artus> проблема тогда в чем ?
<Ilang> и эту страничку я изучал гда 4 назад
<artus> в том что орка нафиг никому не надо и ее в ппа никто не собирает?
<Ilang> там есть сылки для сборки новых версий.
<Ilang> вернее есть уже пакеты
<artus> ну темболее, если есть пакеты то зачем тебе ппа которое бросили поддерживать фиг знает когда
<Ilang> это уже другой вопрос
<Ilang> лончпад когданибудь на русский переведет кто нить...
<Ilang> черт ногу сломает
<artus> зачем ?
<artus> что там читать?
<Ilang> artus:  уроки иди делай!
<artus> @kick Ilang попроще, сам разберусь что мне делать
<AndreX> вот людям нечем заняться
<Zverushka> буде добры, ткните меня мордочкой в то место где я не прав http://paste.ubuntu.com/571413/
<artus> Zverushka, а где у тебя дропы?
<Zverushka> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere   - это для локальной петли
<artus> по ходу запретов нет, разрешения есть, хотя и так вроде разрешено )
<gIDRA> ãîñïîäà, âîïðîñ :) íå ñìîã íàéòè îðèãèíàëüíûå äðàéâåðà íà ìàòü Asus M4N78, â ðåïîçèòàðèé ïîïàñòü íå ìîãó ò.ê. íå ðîáèò ñåòåâóõà... ãäå äðàâà èñêàòü èç ïîä ôîðòî÷êè?
<ubuntuhelp> gIDRA! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> Zverushka, iptables  -P INPUT DROP/-P FORWARD DROP/-P OUTPUT DROP делаеш перед разрешением ?
<Zverushka> artus: только iptables  -P INPUT DROP
<artus> ну тоже вариант
<Zverushka> но факт в том что инет не работает, хотя вроде все нужные порты открыты, и создается впечатление что не может соединиться с dns сервером
<_GerarD_> Андрюха привееееееет!
<skrishi> это только у меня так часто обновляется? )
<artus> угу
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-24
<artus> я вон 3 дня вообще обновлений не видел)
<skrishi> ну я наверное тоже 3 дня не видел.. а за сегодня 2 раза уже )
<skrishi> ну всмысе вчера в обед.. и вот сейчас
<skrishi> в обед они пифон обновили, а сейчас ядро
<artus> skrishi,  2.6.36.3-candela и обнов не жду ) и даже с патчем нашумевшим )
<skrishi> artus: Candela (США) - это мировой технологический лидер в  производстве лазеров для косметологии. Компания предлагает оборудование  для полного комплекса услуг в ... ? o_O
<artus> )))
<skrishi> блин.. не смешно.. понятно что это что-то для линукса.. а что нифига не понятно
<artus> skrishi, да кернелчеком ядро собиралось)
<skrishi> artus: то есть - это не стандартная сборка какаято, да?
<artus> это последнее ядро с кернел.орг,которое просто я собирал кернелчеком
<artus> ибо разруливать зависимости с дкмс и прочим мне тупо влооом было )
<skrishi> а зачем? в чем приемущества самого последнего ядра? )) или просто скучно было?)
<artus> второе )
<artus> да и работаеть же все )
<artus> skrishi, ну и всяко шустрее дефолтного, даже на глаз заметно при открытии каталога с кучей фоток
<skrishi> хм.. а когда его в убу поставят?
<skrishi> или в убу поставять "адаптированое" )))
<skrishi> и оно будут тормозить как и сейчас?
<artus> незнаю ) у меня не убу )
<skrishi> а что у тебя?
<artus> деб
<skrishi> а почему ты тогда на убу сидишь?
<artus> ну в принципе пока они раскачаются , пока добавят... вобщем или ждать или самому ставить
<skrishi> мне показался деб тяжелее как-то..
<skrishi> у тебя шестой стоит?
<artus> skrishi, угу
<artus> вот поставил еще альфой потестить, так и остался )
<skrishi> я помоему себе тогда ещё 5 ставил
<skrishi> что-то мне тогда он не покатил, как-то
<artus> вот жду 11ю посмотреть , интересно чегой там наворотят )
<skrishi> там вроде обещают гном третий
<skrishi> я вот думаю что так и останусь на 10
<skrishi> третий гном у меня машина не потянит
<artus> гном не нужен)
<artus> openbox самое оно )
<skrishi> ну.. можно попробовать.. хотя я мышковод заядлый
<skrishi> мне както проще в визуальном режиме работать (((
<artus> ну ничто не мешает тебе мышой тыцять
<skrishi> даже когда нужно с файлами пошаманить sudo nautilus =)))
<skrishi> а опенбокс можно поставить вторым файловым менеджером, что бы просто пощупать?
<artus> можно
<artus> гдмом будеш выбирать чего гузить
<skrishi> гдмом?
<Gordio> Ночи, Товарищи!
<Gordio> Как обновить только определенные пакеты из консоли?
<skrishi> Gordio: man apt-get
<Gordio> skrishi, и что там искать?
<skrishi> читать его
<Gordio> upgrade foo bar обновляет не только foo & bar а все =(
<skrishi> что всё?
<skrishi> блин.. читай )))
<skrishi> apt-get mu
<Gordio> могли бы и в --help это положить
<skrishi> положи.. исходники то открыты
<skrishi> Убунту как и любой линуксойдный дистрибутив даёт тебе 3 права... свободно пользоваться, свободно распространять и свободно изменять.. пользуйся своими правами
<unnamedman> Бубунта грузит проц под 70% только при скачивании файлов >_<
<unnamedman> updte-manager'ом
<Gordio> !python-slow Gordio
 * Gordio пересматривал скрины и заскузал за арчем...
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток !!!
<Gordio> re
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Fail!
<kamyshovyy> утра!
<TOR_02_RUS> УРАААА!!!!!!
<TOR_02_RUS> я поставил дрова на ати + настроил сетевой принтер + аську. теперь нужно чтонить посьерьезней сделать
<TOR_02_RUS> :-D
<rapidsp> теперь не дыши!
<rapidsp> а то сломаица
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<TOR_02_RUS> мне шаманский бубен обесчали подогнать
<TOR_02_RUS> так что если сломаицо, достану бубен и буду плясать
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, ну а теперь можно и ядро пересобрать под железо
<TOR_02_RUS> вопрос в другом. КАКҘ
<TOR_02_RUS> ҙ
<TOR_02_RUS> ?
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, сиди читай маны
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, потом заниматся будешь
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<Gordio> TOR_02_RUS, лучше всего книженцию какую с названием "Введение в архитектуру *nix"
<TOR_02_RUS> чtт у мtнz c раcrладrjй про,kемf
<TOR_02_RUS> ,ля
<TOR_02_RUS> проблема c раcкладкой какая - то
<skai> @voice TOR_02_RUS
<TOR_02_RUS> автоматом меняет раcкладку
<TOR_02_RUS> ((((
<skai> TOR_02_RUS: проблема решается легко.усмири свое самомнение.перестань считать себя уникальным.и ты сможешь осилить ввести в поиск форума этот запрос.найдешь ооочень много тем с проблемой и решением
<TOR_02_RUS> cпс
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<KREDO> привет всем! у меня в системной мониторе показивает что apt-get загружается 100% ЦП
<KREDO> че меня делать?
<KREDO> помогите! apt-get 100% цп
<TOR_02_RUS> вроде нашел лечение для рскладки))) щас потестим маленько и посмотрим
<xopek> KREDO: оставь его в покое. пройдет само
<Gordio> KREDO, наверн апдейты ставит
<KREDO> Gordio ставит надо?
<KREDO> xopek: я могу завешит эго сеанс?
<KREDO> завершит
<xopek> зачем
<xopek> оно тебе мешает?
<KREDO> не проста для систему проблема не будет?
<xopek> не будет
<xopek> закрой монитор этот ваще нафик
<xopek> меньше знаешь крепче спишь
<KREDO> :))
<xopek> я серьезно. у себя посносил всякие лмсенсоры, убрал инфу из коньков, етц. намного спокойней стало.
<KREDO> xopek: не я думая надо спрашиват у специалистов почему apt-get загружается 100%
<xopek> потому что идет установка
<xopek> или обновление
<xopek> сказали же вже
<Gordio> Либо зациклился
<Gordio> KREDO, если пол дня так будет тогда точно что то не хорошо.
<Gordio> И нужно делать killall apt-get
<Gordio> KREDO, но это скорее всего повлечет за собой проблемы
<Gordio> так что жди
<Gordio> Фигасе
<Gordio> Я и не заметил что убунта только на 2.6.32 ядре. Точно будут проблемы со звуком >_<
<skai> Gordio: хммм...откуда у меня 35, если она ТОЛЬКО на 32?
<Gordio> skai, ну ты наверное нестабильное пользуешь, да?
<AndreX> Gordio: обновляйся кроче
<skai> Gordio: не.стабильное
<AndreX> в полне норм ядро
<Gordio> AndreX, дык и обновился
<rapidsp> дообновись :)
<Gordio> поставилось 32
<Gordio> У меня только бубунтушный репозиторий
<Gordio> комьюнитушный не пользую :D
<Gordio> если что ;)
<KREDO> Gordio: уже 4 часа так, вчерашний ден я завершил этот процесс, сегодня опят
<skai> Gordio: ну и че?35 ядро по дефолту в убунте:)
<Gordio> skai, дык не ставится
<skai> Gordio: оно сразу при установке ставится
<Gordio> А вообще вот да. есть
<Gordio> skai, В 10.04?
<Gordio> В 10.04 28 сразу
<skai> Gordio: в 10.10.там 2.6.35 идет
<skai> Gordio: а ты молодец.до концепции разных релизов всего 15 минут догадался
<skai> Gordio: практически эйнштейн:)
<Gordio> ? =\
<Gordio> Это такой пестецкий сарказм?
<skai> Gordio: это обычный сарказм.более сложный ты бы не понял, боюсь:)
<Gordio> Короче не важно. Пошло оно, лучше сам соберу, так будет и надежнее и понятнее.
<Gordio> skai, а с чего я должен был тогда догадыватся о концепции разных релизов? =\
<himik> напомните кто тут пирожками угощает?
<Gordio> Я же пользую LTS
<skai> Gordio: ну чтобы не нести фигню, что в убунте только 32 ядро.
<skai> Gordio: догадаться о разных релизах с разными ядрами было сложно, но ты справился
<skai> надеюсь
<Gordio> Да и кто так быстро прекращает поддержку дистрибутива? Еще и года не прошло.
<Gordio> skai, прекращай скорблять меня.
<Gordio> skai, репы то зачем?
<skai> Gordio: а я не оскорбляю.наоборот хвалю
<Gordio> skai, я же ОБНОВИЛСЯ!
<Gordio> Ты в общем тролишь, я совсем о другом спрашивал.
<skai> Gordio: и что?ты обновил текущую систему.а не до нового релиза
<skai> Gordio: ты спросил маразм.я навожу тебя на мысли о том, что это полный маразм.специально выделил в первом сообщении слово, несущее маразматическую информацию.думал ты заметишь
<Gordio> skai, только имелось ввиду не "одно" а "все еще".
<Gordio> skai, димон, это ты что ль?
<skai> Gordio: ну ты уж извини.читать мысли на расстоянии - это тебе на канале #extrasensoric надо было.у нас мы читаем то, что ты пишешь:)
<Gordio> skai, ну я уже ругался что поставил 10.04 и из коробки звук пропадает, ты наверное спал самое
<habumru>  /msg nickserv register 124578369 habumru@gmail.com
<sharikoff> спалился и гордо ушел..
<sharikoff> молодец
<Gordio> Ну кто уже мыло увел? :D
<skai> Gordio: а ты видимо проспал момент, когда каноникал заявляло, что будут бекпортировать ядра для лтс из текущих релизов.и каждый с ппа сможет поставить ядро от маверика или натти в люсиду
<sharikoff> skai не ругайся
<skai> sharikoff: дак я вроде ни слова ругательств не сказал:)даже хвалил человека:)
<Gordio> skai, ну да, так оно и есть, и это правильно!
<sharikoff> люсиды какие то с наттями..
<skai> sharikoff: а вот бросишь свою фряху - узнаешь про нормальные дистры:)и про названия релизов:)
<sharikoff> =)
<KREDO> брати помогите что мне делат с апт-гетом
<Gordio> skai, да ты сама честность
<skai> KREDO: тебе уже сказали.если ответ не вмещается в твое мировозрение - это не значит, что он неправильный.
<sharikoff> Ubuntu "Успешный облом" ? =))
<Gordio> KREDO, посмотри дерево процесов
<skai> sharikoff: не.такого не может быть:)
<Gordio> что именно его запустило
<Gordio> ps aux --tree
<Gordio> *--forest
<skai> sharikoff: названия дистров на одну и туже букву идут оба слова:)
<sharikoff> skai "Хреновый хорек"
<sharikoff> пойдет?
<sharikoff> =)
<xopek> э
<sharikoff> xopek не ты
<xopek> в глаз же
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> это название дистра =))
<xopek> я за весь род
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну сорри
<skai> sharikoff: а на англицком?
<skai> sharikoff: на букву o и дальше
<sharikoff> мелкая мышь еще может быть
<skai> sharikoff: поздно для мыши.маверик миркат уже вышел.буква м прошла
<sharikoff> обломный опоссум
<sharikoff> во!
<skai> ага.теперь на англицком:)
<sharikoff> я не силен.. =)
<Gordio> ЖВ
<skai> sharikoff: уж лучше чем дебиановцы:)
<sharikoff> ленивый лось
<skai> sharikoff: люсид линкс был
<sharikoff> аа
<skai> sharikoff: 7 дебиан назван в честь поломатого и забытого на полке пингвина
<crazymouse> я понимаю что не сюда но как в мандриве apt-get update и apt-get install .... первый раз вижу мандриву
<xopek> в мандриве не апт
<xopek> там юм, если не ошибаюсь
<crazymouse> уже понял
<crazymouse> юм как в сузе?
<xopek> yum
<crazymouse> ясн
<crazymouse> спасибо
<xopek> а в сусе разве не яст?))
<skai> xopek: а суся относится как то к убунте?
<crazymouse> яст яст
<crazymouse> перепутал
<xopek> skai: а при чем тут суся?
<sharikoff> xopek не юм там
<sharikoff> там какая то urpmi
<skai> xopek: при том, что ты обсуждаешь сусю на канале убунты
<xopek> skai: никапли не обсуждаю
<xopek> я е еваще осуждаю и презираю
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> +xopek | а в сусе разве не яст?))
<crazymouse> я просто с zoneminderom секасом занимаюсь, не хочет видить камеры под убунтой, скачал лайф сиди с их сайта а он на мандриве
<skai> xopek: твои слова?
<xopek> skai: так а ты смотри на 8 строк выше. чо ко мне то сразу придираться)
<skai> xopek: ты тут давно.правила уже должен был знать
<xopek> так я ж не обсуждаю
<xopek> это был так, вопрос мимоходом
<skai> xopek: ты четырьмя фразами обговорил мандриву и сусю.это жуе обсуждение
<xopek> это я ще не вспоминал генту и федору
<skai> xopek: ага.решил совсем не нарушать правила - молодец
<xopek> хм
<xopek> а в правилах разве есть запрет на произношение названий дистров?)
<Gordio> редхат?
<xopek> и ваще. почему плюсики ставят, но не снимают
<SergeyIT> xopek, к осени упадут )
<xopek> я не вытерплю столько)
<crazymouse> кто подскажет кто поможет http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=95297.msg1036182#msg1036182
<Gordio> Что означает "ВНИМАНИЕ: Следующие пакеты не удалось идентифицировать" ? =\
<Gordio> *невозможно аутентифицировать
<sharikoff> Gordio пароль у них спроси
<ivanovy4> q
<sharikoff> если знают ставь
<sharikoff> ivanovy4 q
<Gordio> sharikoff, ienybr =)
<Gordio> *шутник =)
<sharikoff> пароль на седня "звезда"
<skai> @mode +q sharikoff
<skai> sharikoff: пароль - это секретно:))
<skai> sharikoff: не сметь палить
<skai> @mode -q sharikoff
<Umren> supercollider кто нидь использовал?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> Umren: немцы из cern вроде
<sharikoff> только БАК
<Umren> не
<skai> sharikoff: или французы?
<Umren> http://supercollider.sourceforge.net/downloads/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter во
<sharikoff> дарова
<sharikoff> короче смари
<sharikoff> есть серв
<sharikoff> там проц ксеон какой то неважно
<sharikoff> проверку на вшивость не прошел
<sharikoff> насчет квм
<sharikoff> типа проц не поддерживает
<sharikoff> но мне себя жалко стало я стока с этими рейдами и лвмами там по.. замучался что решил попробовать
<sharikoff> зарядил фряху и она короче запустилось
<sharikoff> но тормозит ужас
<sharikoff> не сеть а сама по себе
<sharikoff> что может быть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЕТо у тебя не kvm а qemu похоже если kvm проц не держит
<sharikoff> и
<sharikoff> вариантов нет?
<sharikoff> а глянь lsmod|grep kvm
<sharikoff> f nj lf; gjcvjnhtnm yt yf xtv
<sharikoff> а то даж посмотреть не на чем
<[v-8]_jupiter> egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЧТо говорит?
<sharikoff> да это пусто
<sharikoff> я говорю модули какие грузятся
<sharikoff> ибо в блеклисте я чо то проца не нашел
<[v-8]_jupiter> А у тебя может в биосе выключино
<sharikoff> может..
<[v-8]_jupiter> посмотри там если инет то intel-vt должно быть
<[v-8]_jupiter> включено
<sharikoff> в биосе?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Угу
<sharikoff> ща
<[v-8]_jupiter> Потому как если не включишь то kvm не будет работать ,а будет qemu а оно тормозное
<[v-8]_jupiter> А почему для bsd jail не попробуешь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ещё важный момент . Если хочешь нормальную производительность то нужны virtio , а их вроде как для freebsd нет. НА linux-kvm.org  я не нашол
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> нету там включения виртуализации
<sharikoff> гипертрейдинг тока
<inkvizitor68sl> чего ъотел то?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А что хоть за проц
<sharikoff> да спросить проц не держит квм
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, у тебя куему работает
<sharikoff> интел ксеон пишет
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, проц какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> модель?
<inkvizitor68sl> ксеонов то много
<sharikoff> да я фик ее знает
<sharikoff> как глянуть то?
<[v-8]_jupiter> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<[v-8]_jupiter> там model_name
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: для freebsd virtio нет?
<sharikoff> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.40GHz
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да оно и так резво работает
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, lshw
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> е-ма-е
<sharikoff> а образа сделанные покатят на другом компе?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, да
<sharikoff> емае.. обидно то как..
<sharikoff> варианты ваще есть?
<sharikoff> ксен или чо нть..
<[v-8]_jupiter> jail для bsd)
<[v-8]_jupiter> самое то
<sharikoff> да в джайл винду не поставишь
<[v-8]_jupiter> virtualbox
<sharikoff> темболее джайл чо то типа чрута
<sharikoff> разница там не велика
<[v-8]_jupiter> тебе или qemu или virtualbox.
<sharikoff> не..
<sharikoff> это должно было работать вечно
<sharikoff> какой там виртуалбок..
<sharikoff> куему-тормоз ужасный
<sharikoff> если один
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну не знаю virtualbox если настроить тож не плох. И производительность норм
<inkvizitor68sl> не поможет ничего, если VT нет
<inkvizitor68sl> вбокс тормозить адски будет тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> ксен hw не запустится
<inkvizitor68sl> ксен sw не запустит винду и бсдю
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя, бсдю вроде запустит модифицированную, но винду точно нет
<SergeyIT> чего ругаешься?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: жду статью 3-ю о настройке сети в kvm
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня точно не будет(
<[v-8]_jupiter> А в чем хоть отличия от предыдущих?
<[v-8]_jupiter> будут
<inkvizitor68sl> в том, что оно работает
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> э)))
<inkvizitor68sl> и только по 1му IP из каждой подсети
<inkvizitor68sl> а при большом желаниии и времени на "погеммороиться" - вообще 1 IP потратится
<[v-8]_jupiter> Звучит грозно. Через bridge?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<sharikoff> unnumbered
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> через ло
<[v-8]_jupiter> 1 ip на несколько подсетей?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, тебе угу
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, тебе нет
<inkvizitor68sl> есть такое понятие, как point-to-point gateway
<sharikoff> как мне нет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Заинтреговал . Жду  с нетерпением.
<sharikoff> что за несправедливость
<inkvizitor68sl> позволяет при определенных условиях использовать шлюз из другой подсети
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> только инсталляторы его не поддерживают ><
<[v-8]_jupiter> вручную?
<[v-8]_jupiter> но ето не страшно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вчера попробовал galaxy tab для удаленной работы . Остались приятные ощущения. Но дорогой ппц(
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, типа поставил как обычно, помучался и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, не бери ты это г
<inkvizitor68sl> скоро планшеты на 3м андроиде появятся
<[v-8]_jupiter> А что взять?
<inkvizitor68sl> что нибудь на 3м
<[v-8]_jupiter> а то потрачу деньги
<[v-8]_jupiter> 0
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> нетбук вроде не хочется.
<[v-8]_jupiter> индийский планшет сейчас не купишь их тупо нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> adam как то так его зовут
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<inkvizitor68sl> я ж говорю, скоро на 3м повалят
<inkvizitor68sl> а если сейчас брать, то что то вроде http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=6427100&modelid=6942751
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=6427100&modelid=7012383 или такой
<[v-8]_jupiter> windows )0
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём проблема то?
<inkvizitor68sl> там вполне обычный bios
<[v-8]_jupiter> знач линукс всунуть можно
<[v-8]_jupiter> а вот всегда интересовало . У них USB как бы полноценные если вставлю кустройство или еще чтото то они будут норм работать
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> только питания для всяких внешних hdd может не хватить
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ща погуглим о ценах
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, http://market.yandex.ru/catalogmodels.xml?CAT_ID=6427101&hid=6427100&text=%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%88%D0%B5%D1%82&srnum=2821
<inkvizitor68sl> выбирай из тех, что с android/windows 7 или windows 7 просто
<inkvizitor68sl> просто несмотря на всю мою ненависть к яблокам - ipad лучше galaxy tab, к сожалению
<sharikoff> хе хе
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, чего хехе?
<inkvizitor68sl> adam то уже продается
<inkvizitor68sl> правда эпизодично и по инвайтам, но продаётся
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня был шанс его купить( я удодег(
<inkvizitor68sl> а сегодня поеду роутер человеческий покупать ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы летом перед подъездом на лавочке сидеть, гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> с ноутом
<inkvizitor68sl> и 4 wifi сетки на нём сделаю. и разрулю их по разным подсетям
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я офф сайт облазил и не нашёл где написано что adam сейчас продается
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, =)
<inkvizitor68sl> хабр читать надо хД
<inkvizitor68sl> они раз в 2-3 недели инвайты рассылают
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще я пока думаю - брать его или нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА с этими защитами диплома и пьянками )))
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле мне он как то не нужен в целом
<inkvizitor68sl> но девайс клёвый, явно лучший из планшетников
<[v-8]_jupiter> у тебя же ноут не плохой
<[v-8]_jupiter> если передумаешь и будет инвайт говори)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ок
<inkvizitor68sl> вот уже motorolla xoom анонсирована
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/US-EN/Consumer-Product-and-Services/Tablets/ci.MOTOROLA-XOOM-US-EN.overview
<[v-8]_jupiter> 3-й андроид
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот зачем повыдумывали сколько девайсов. Были стационарки и ноуты ) а теперь мозг выносится что купить
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> u35jc покупай
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня даже мысли не возникает взять с собой зарядку, если я не на работу иду
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сколько держит если честно?
<inkvizitor68sl> меньше 4 не получалось ни разу
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - 7-8
<inkvizitor68sl> раскочегаривал до 9
<inkvizitor68sl> +к нему есть в 2 раза более ёмкая батарея
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня стационарка  что на роботе что дома .  Смысла вроде в ноуте и нет
<Gordio> А у вас есть тут что то аля багтрекера?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, появится
 * Gordio нашел баг в mc. Могу вызвать сегментирование
<inkvizitor68sl> Gordio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<inkvizitor68sl> fs
<inkvizitor68sl> аы
<inkvizitor68sl> сча, погодь
<inkvizitor68sl> а хотя пиши прям туда
<[v-8]_jupiter> А где и по чем покупал u35jc?
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, прям туда лениво
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож ну их ети планшеты)
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, нужно на английский переводить, кучу логов прилеплять (наверное)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да в каком то ларьке в центре москвы за чуть меньше, чем килобакс +)
<inkvizitor68sl> Gordio ,http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=20.0
<SergeyIT> Gordio, паранормальщик? А живого Убунту вызвать можешь? )
<Gordio> А так бы !bug add *key *mc Описание как вызывается. [Было бы пожалуй удобно]
<Gordio> SergeyIT, не понял =\
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, регацо =(
<inkvizitor68sl> и кто бы это читал?
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь разработчики не сидят
<Gordio> А ладно, кто то да найдет
<SergeyIT> Gordio, значит не можешь (
<Gordio> SergeyIT, что за паранормальщик? что за живой Убунту? =\
<SergeyIT> Gordio, а что за "вызвать сегментирование" ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а я сейчас поеду покупать себе гигабитный роутер домой ^_^
<Gordio> SergeyIT, ну это когда я делаю определенные действия и после этого mc вылетает с segmentation foulfs
<Gordio> или faults
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, а влезет в дом?
<inkvizitor68sl> влезет, куда он денется
<inkvizitor68sl> весь дом инетом накроет =)
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> wi-fi n
<SergeyIT> Gordio, так это большая разница ! ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> несущая стена на краю дома
<inkvizitor68sl> полдвора реально накроет
<inkvizitor68sl> и в доме напротив поймать можно будет
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, МЧС к тебе уже выехала )
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг) ?
<Gordio> SergeyIT, что "это"?
<SergeyIT> стену укреплять
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: смотри что бы ночью не светился потом)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<SergeyIT> Gordio, проехали...
<User447[web]> Привет. В Linux новичек. В Ubuntu 10.10 есть icq клиент?
<Aleksha> День добрый
<[v-8]_jupiter> User447[web]: да есть
<Gordio> User447[web], +
<Umren> User447[web]: pidgin, empathy
<Umren> User447[web]: and million others
<Atterratio> User447[web]: лично я не парюсь и юзаю Psi+
<[v-8]_jupiter> User447[web]: http://g.zeos.in/?q=icq%20%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B%20ubuntu
<Atterratio> для всего
<[v-8]_jupiter> самая первая ссылка
<User447[web]> а самый удобный какой? только пересал с qip
<Atterratio> User447[web]: после квипа самым удобным покажется qutIM, но он не очень
<Atterratio> сам по себе
<Trishpiot> ololo
<Umren> User447[web]: поставь себе qutim
<Atterratio> Мои сообщения видно?
<crazymouse> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=711.0;viewResults
<crazymouse> Atterratio: видно
<Umren> Atterratio: нет
<crazymouse> :D
<Aleksha> Перестал печатать принтер HP LJ 1020. Ubuntu 10.4. Работал нормально, не хватило бумаги. загорелся красный светодиод. выключил - включил принтер - все умер. Капсис его видит. перегружал комп, удалял принтер, ставил заново. установил hplip - ничего не помогает. Задания
<Atterratio> Umren:  crazymouse спасибо, а то через транспорт не удаётся зарегаться
<Aleksha> ничего не подскажете?
<crazymouse> недоводилось честно с сталкиваться
<Trishpiot> кто нибудь заводил сканер Microtek ScanMaker 3880 на Ubuntu ?
<inkvizitor68sl> pidgin удобнее всех, если в плагинах покопаться
<[v-8]_jupiter>  inkvizitor68sl+100
<inkvizitor68sl> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins и в этих в том числе
<inkvizitor68sl> но скоро плагины будут и для гаджима
<inkvizitor68sl> и все остальные пойдут лесом =)
<GregIlya> привет всем!Кто нить знает почему команда wine /home/gregilya/wineapps/Warcraft 3 1.24b/Frozen Throne.exe не работает хотя путь правильный?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://trac-plugins.gajim.org/
<inkvizitor68sl> GregIlya, потому что пробелы экранировать надо
<inkvizitor68sl> или путь в кавычки
<[v-8]_jupiter> старнно почему pidgin  с ubuntu выкинули
<[v-8]_jupiter> а втулили emphaty
<[v-8]_jupiter> которая не дотягивает и до половины возможностей
<GregIlya> экранировать это как?
<[v-8]_jupiter> GregIlya: смотря где
<Umren> [v-8]_jupiter: поцаны юзают голубка
<Umren> [v-8]_jupiter: но ваще тут замешана политика
<Umren> а не здравый смысл
<GregIlya> ну в терминале...
<inkvizitor68sl> GregIlya, wine /home/gregilya/wineapps/Warcraft\ 3\ 1.24b/Frozen\ Throne.exe
<Umren> [v-8]_jupiter: что то там в духе что разрабы пиджина отказались платить роялити каноникал
<Umren> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> гг
<GregIlya> типо заместо пробелов ставить \?
<inkvizitor68sl> перед пробелами ставить \
<GregIlya> А возможно ваще в линуксе в свойствах путь смотерть к файлу?
<Umren> в свойствах путь смотреть к файлу?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/133812/74c638f0
<GregIlya> ну да,а то у меня там тока названия файла или папки..
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/133812/74c638f0 GregIlya
<GregIlya> а ну да)извиняюсь за тупой вопрос..
<Umren> GregIlya: если ты пользовался окошками то так же
<Gordio> Фууу апт неумеет докачивать =(
<Umren> качает бд рип им?
<Umren> *качаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> а новый гаджим ничо так
<inkvizitor68sl> только тормоз =)
<Gordio> Ан нет, умеет только не показывает это
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, это который 15?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, гаджим и старый тормоз :(
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, круть, а уже релиз?
<inkvizitor68sl> не
 * Gordio наконец дождался! ^_^
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, и сразу вопросы! :) Как плугины работают?
<inkvizitor68sl> hg clone http://hg.gajim.org/gajim gajim && cd gajim/ && ./launch.sh
<inkvizitor68sl> ну пока вроде работают)
<inkvizitor68sl> к контактовскому говноджабберу сразу подключился
<Gordio> inkvizitor68sl, в контакте не говноджабер!
<GregIlya> wine /home/gregilya/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Warcraft\ 3\ 1.24b.exe а так правильно?
<GregIlya> а то у меня всё равно не фурычит...
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/133813/b0adf40c
<inkvizitor68sl> лооол
<Gordio> Говноджабер это гмыло :'(
<Gordio> GregIlya, wine "path to/file"
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя проц 933 mhz)))
<inkvizitor68sl> ftp менеджер не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, а чего батарейку то тратить?
<inkvizitor68sl> 2.4 он
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТЫ принудительно частоту выставил или само
<FONTER> здравствуйте все
<FONTER> вопрос есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: асус твой алюминевый?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, крышка - да
<FONTER> поставил кеды на Ubuntu 10.10, при запуске каждые 5-10 секунд появляются окна с отчётами о ошибках
<FONTER> ругается на kruner
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм предлагают за 550$ Macbook MB063/RS B
<zVOLKzRuS> как можно поправить кодировку в pidgin?
<oxothuk> народ, подскажите как выполнить установку ксубунту в текстовом режиме?
<[v-8]_jupiter> zVOLKzRuS: в настройках профиля cp1251
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ничо так
<inkvizitor68sl> плагины работают
<inkvizitor68sl> правда пока толковых мало
<GregIlya> Блин,Я не могу вкупить как сделать, вот путь к файлу /home/gregilya/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Warcraft 3 1.24b.exe Хочу сделаьб значок на рабочий стол,какую команду вписать что бы с помошью wine запускался?
<inkvizitor68sl> GregIlya, wine "блаблабла"
<inkvizitor68sl> именно в кавычках
<[^o^]> GregIlya, ис пад кансолы пускаица?
<oxothuk> что нужно написать после boot: для установки убунты в текстовом режиме?
<GregIlya> вообщем сработало,но он почему то не заупустился,тока разрешение экрана сбил...Из папки правой кнопкой/Запустить с помошью wine запускается...
<[^o^]> GregIlya, ну это капэц
<Aleksha> а может нужна убунта alternate
<[^o^]> GregIlya, тебе нужно перейти сразу в директорию
<[^o^]> cd "/home/gregilya/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/"; wine "Warcraft 3 1.24b.exe"
<[^o^]> так проверь
<GregIlya> то есть к командлах, сначала перейти в директоурию,потом запустить варкрафт??Щас попробую...
<zVOLKzRuS> а в чем разница редакций desktop и alternate?
<oxothuk>  zVOLKzRuS:  там походу установка только в текстовом режиме
<oxothuk> чего я сейчас пытаюсь добиться на desctop
<zVOLKzRuS> мда, я думал какая нить особая разница, у меня кстати альтер
<Aleksha> desktop (live CD) cd вроде графический загрузчик, alternate - текстовый
<Aleksha> на DVD оба
<zVOLKzRuS> угу, пасиб, буду знать
<oxothuk> а как мне с графического режима установки перейти в текстовый?
<Aleksha> при загрузке с DVD предлагает выбор загрузчика.
<GregIlya> у меня иногда внезапно пропадают панели с закрытием\своротом\разворотом со всех окон?Почему это происходит не знаете?
<GregIlya> А то напрягает эта ситуаця,приходится сворачиватся...
<GregIlya> точнее перезагружатся...
<adminkz> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> adminkz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<adminkz> hello!
<Gordio-> Linking C shared module python.so =\
<Gordio-> ой, не вам
<UA1000> hello world ?
<adminkz> hello
<Gordio-> UA1000, segmentation foult
<Umren> fAult
<adminkz> åñòü ðóññêèå èëè êàçàõè ?
<ubuntuhelp> adminkz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<adminkz> good
<GregIlya> Оч извиняюсь я наверно всем надоел но,вопрос есть, пишу в терминале сначала cd ~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"/"Warcraft 3 1.24b"/   всё норм,потом пишу wine "Frozen Throne.exe"   тоже всё норм запускается.Создаю значок на рабочем столе с командой cd ~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"/"Warcraft 3 1.
<[^o^]> ytn
<[^o^]> Нет
<[^o^]> Я же давал
<[^o^]> Блин. Секунду.
<Umren> патамучто у тя путь кривой
<GregIlya> Мне просто перезагрузится пришлось,извиняюсь..
<[^o^]> GregIlya, запомни раз и навсегда "" - оборачивается ОДИН аргумент
<GregIlya> ну в командной строке то работает...
<[^o^]> GregIlya, мделай тогда скрипт и запускай его
<GregIlya> Я вообще не знаю как скрипты делать(
<[^o^]> вверху добавь "башинг" #!/bin/sh
<Umren> )))
<[^o^]> А потом все те строки которые ты в терминале запускаешь
<Umren> [^o^]: еще скажи ему VIM для скрипта юзать
<[^o^]> Umren, отличная идея!
<Umren> самое то
<[^o^]> GregIlya, стой!!!
<[^o^]> GregIlya, открой терминал и пиши `mkdir ~/.bin ; vim ~/.bin/warcraft
<[^o^]> без `
 * [^o^] (^_^)`
<GregIlya> Приложение 'vim' может быть найдено в следующих пакетах:
<GregIlya>  * vim
<GregIlya>  * vim-gnome
<GregIlya>  * vim-tiny
<GregIlya>  * vim-gtk
<GregIlya>  * vim-nox
<GregIlya> Попробуйте: sudo apt-get install <выбранный пакет>
<GregIlya> gregilya@gregilya-desktop:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Warcraft 3 1.24b$
<[^o^]> vim.tiny
<[^o^]> попробуй
<[^o^]> GregIlya, ладно, давай я тебе сделаю
<[^o^]> секу
<[^o^]> GregIlya, ты только не перегружайся
<[^o^]> GregIlya, в линуксах это можно не делать
<GregIlya> vim.tiny вылез ещё один терминал...
<[^o^]> GregIlya, это не терминал, это - щастээээ ! =)
<GregIlya> ,kby?rfr ;t ckj;yj dctuj kbim lj,fdbnm pyfxjr yf hf,jxbq cnjk///
<[^o^]> GregIlya, покажи как ты запускаешь из терминала варик
<GregIlya> Блин,как же сложно всего лишь добавить значок на рабочий стол...
<[^o^]> GregIlya, для ненативной вещи  - конечно!
<GregIlya> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"/"Warcraft 3 1.24b"/
<GregIlya> wine "Frozen Throne.exe"
<[^o^]> Но если бы ты поставил руками варик то получил бы иконку в менб
<[^o^]> а иконку ужде можно перетянуть на рабочий стол без каких бы то нибыло заморочек
<GregIlya> ну я как бы папку кинул и всё...
<Umren> а старкрафт 2 под вайном как пашет? GregIlya ты должен знать
<[^o^]> GregIlya, готовся, пишу заветную команду
<GregIlya> Я в старик вторйо вообще не играл,но где то читал вроде что да,пашет...
<[^o^]> mkdir ~/.bin ;wget http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/343743/ -O ~/.bin/warcraft;chmod u+x ~/.bin/warcraft
<GregIlya> вместе со ссылклй?
<[^o^]> GregIlya, выполняй, потом в ярлык добавляй просто "~/.bin/warcraft"
<[^o^]> GregIlya, это одна цельная команда
<[^o^]> GregIlya, выполнил?
<GregIlya> первая команда норм...
<[^o^]> GregIlya, полностью строку делай
<[^o^]> >_<
<GregIlya> В ярылк вставил второую команду,всё равно выдаёт что то про дочернюю....
<[^o^]> GregIlya, какую вторую команду?
<[^o^]> ааа  все!
<GregIlya> "~/.bin/warcraft"
<[^o^]> можно шалить!! ^_^
<[^o^]> GregIlya, ладно. Запусти из консоли ~/.bin/warcraft и покажи сюда что оно вывело (если меньше 4х строк)
<GregIlya> нет такого файла или каталога...
<GregIlya> /home/gregilya/.bin/warcraft: строка 3: cd: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Warcraft 3 1.24b/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<GregIlya> wine: cannot find 'Frozen Throne.exe'
<adminkz> she za fignya
<[^o^]> GregIlya, выполни `ls ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ | grep arcr`
<[^o^]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<GregIlya>  невозможно получить доступ к /home/gregilya/.wine/drive_c/Program: Нет такого файла или каталога
<GregIlya> ls: невозможно получить доступ к Files/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[^o^]> ну вот. я "ступил"
<[^o^]> GregIlya, выполни `ls "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/" | grep arcr`
<GregIlya> command not found
<[^o^]> о_О
<[^o^]> '`' хоть убрал?
<GregIlya> ну да
<[^o^]> GregIlya, у тебя есть ssh?
<GregIlya> без понятия...
<[^o^]> Ладно, тогда vnc
<GregIlya> как узнать?
<[^o^]> Сможешь запустить vnc сервер?
<GregIlya> Врят ли)ладно,спс за старания в любом слуае,мне бежать надо срочно,бб,Вечером чо нить попробую почитатю мануалы...
<[^o^]> GregIlya, давай
<hivemind> Rcnfnb
<[T_T]> бНОПНЯ
<skai> @kban --user "[T_T]" 3600 на успокоение
<hivemind> sudo: cd: command not found
<hivemind> Как?
<skai> hivemind: силой мысли
<hivemind> Попытался сменить директорию на /root,  а мне от так вот
<skai> а как ты попытался?команду покажи
<hivemind> sudo cd /root
<skai> а ты без судо
<mva> hivemind: ты изврещенец, да?
<|rapidsp|> sudo -i вроде сначала, а потом уже cd
<mva> какого ты эффекта ожидал от sudo cd?
<skai> mva: ну видимо ему без короны некомфортно
<mva> =)
<tW1N> хелло ворлд!
<tW1N> парни и если есть девушки помогите в таким вопросе будте так добры
<tW1N> переодически зависает панель гнома ну тоесть часы там не меняются статусы у скайпа и прочее
<tW1N> чем лечить не подскажите?
<SergeyIT> гильотиной...
<tW1N> ох а по проще есть вариант?
<Atterratio> Тишина то какая...
<tW1N> точно
<artus> ку )
<SergeyIT> tW1N, обсуждения такой проблемы не видел...
<SergeyIT> tW1N, а версия какая?
<tW1N> 10.10
<tW1N> вот и я про этоже но баг то есть такой
<SergeyIT> tW1N, может это не баг, а у тебя что-то криво
<tW1N> удалить может и заново поставить не?
<tW1N> или толку не будет
<SergeyIT> tW1N, компиз отключи для начала
<SergeyIT> может какие приблуды ставил?
<tW1N> да вроде не все пофеншую все стандартно
<tW1N> а из за темы может быть ну жткашной?
<SergeyIT> lightning, осветлился?
<lightning> SergeyIT: гроза
<SergeyIT> где?
 * lightning рандомно ударил в человека на канале
<lightning> @seen escsun
<ubuntuhelp> escsun was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 34 weeks, 5 days, 15 hours, 1 minute, and 10 seconds ago: <Escsun> тормозить
<Grave> Мм, ни у кого не стоит Ubuntu на машине с карточкой ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 (или подобная из серии 5ххх)?
<SergeyIT> lightning, он совсем пропал (
<Inrgreen> Добрый день
<Inrgreen> есть тут люди которые могут проконсультуровать с проблемой загрузки убунты? а конкретно с grubом
<[CAD]_xbot> !ask " Inrgreen
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask " Inrgreen'
<NoOova> Народ!
<NoOova> как ls-ом вывести файлы старее чем
<Inrgreen> Короче после устнановки grub не видит убунту а только винду 7ку что делать?
<[CAD]_xbot> NoOova: man ls
<[CAD]_xbot> NoOova: man grep
<NoOova> [CAD]_xbot: ну это через awk и grep через попу
<[CAD]_xbot> Inrgreen: начнем с того, что ты уверен, что стоил груб а не нтлдр?
<NoOova> короче походу не лсом надо а фииндом =)
<[CAD]_xbot> ubuntuhelp: tell Inrgreen about pm
<ubuntuhelp> Inrgreen, please see my private message
<[v-8]_jupiter> скажите , а можно сделать так что бы rsync конектился к серверу по ss ключу и делал с него бэкап
<[CAD]_xbot> [v-8]_jupiter: восстанови третий рейх.тогда везде будет все только по сс ключу
<Inrgreen> Люди помогите пожалуйста решить проблему с загрузкой убунту
<[v-8]_jupiter> [CAD]_xbot: меня не ключ интересует , а rsync именно то что бы по крону запустить на бэкап машине rsync который конектится к удаленным серверам и выкачивает на бэкап машину все сто нужно
<[CAD]_xbot> [v-8]_jupiter: я думаю тебе нужно освоить запятые.и построить предложение более понятно
<[v-8]_jupiter> [CAD]_xbot: я тебя понял.
<[CAD]_xbot> [v-8]_jupiter: а я тебя - нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну и отлично
<[CAD]_xbot> !grub2 | Inrgreen
<ubuntuhelp> Inrgreen: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<[CAD]_xbot> !grub | Inrgreen
<ubuntuhelp> Inrgreen: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<[CAD]_xbot> !grub-repair | Inrgreen
<ubuntuhelp> Inrgreen: Восстановление GRUB Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub или на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<SergeyIT> тишина
<unreturned> ...zZzZz
<skai-falkorr> и только пинги блуждают в потемках бесцельно
 * kamyshovyy вот жеж надо те писать чё нибуть (((((
<|rapidsp|> то ли от праздника отходят... то ли к пятнице готовяцца...
<unreturned> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-12985469154268.jpg
<skai-falkorr> unreturned: и к чему этот боянистый оффтоп на канале?
<kamyshovyy> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> kamyshovyy: тя сглючило?
<kamyshovyy> skai-falkorr: а есть чё у бота по предыдущему твоему топу? )
<skai-falkorr> kamyshovyy: судя по тому, как ты непонятно изьясняешься - у тебя точно "есть че"
<skrishi> всем привет
<andrey_> skrishi ~ hi
<skrishi> ну хоть кто-то живой на канале днём )
<artus> skrishi, тебе показалось)
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: не верь ему.он бот
<skrishi> тут вообще одни боты )
<SergeyIT> ага
<SergeyIT> точнее один бот с разными никами
<skrishi> матрица.. блин
<SergeyIT> блин аморфный и матрицей быть не может
<skrishi> это ещё почему?
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: по определителю
<SergeyIT> )
<skrishi> я в корне не согласен с данной позицеей, но развивать тему отказываюсь.. ибо развитие её есть троение во всех ипостасях )
<skrishi> :p
<kamyshovyy> О_О
<SergeyIT> skrishi, и правильно, нечего ругаться
<Nebulosa> боты и болты
<SergeyIT> уботы, куботы, ксуботы....
<skai-falkorr> луботы, едуботы
<skai-falkorr> имя нам легион
<|rapidsp|> есть че?
<san4o> mpd + icecast2 связку кто нить делал. почемуто задержка между тем что играет в mpd и icecast секунд 15-20
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, и зачем?
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: ну мпд понятно зачем ,а  icecast удобно транслировать в сеть
<inkvizitor68sl> для чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы слушать музыку на втором компе ?
<inkvizitor68sl> с сервера?
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: ну вроде того. чтобы откудова угодно был доступ к компу
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем для этого нужен icecast ?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=gnump3d
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl:  еще 1 сервер потокового вещания .... или он считается лутше аналогов ?
<inkvizitor68sl> он является политически верным приложениям для предоставления удаленного доступа к базе своей музыки
<inkvizitor68sl> есои тебе именно музыку слушать надо, а не сказочную неведомую фигню, которую тебе mpd выдаст
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: для удаленного доспупа к базе у меня есть jinzora2  и ampache раз веб сервер все равно крутится. а icecast поставил чтобы было вроде радио своего
<inkvizitor68sl> для чего ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> один фиг будешь лазить mpd клиентом и перетыкать песни
<inkvizitor68sl> постоянно
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: вот такой я непредсказуемый =)
<inkvizitor68sl> так почему бы не использовать удобную софтину для генерации плейлистов?
<inkvizitor68sl> из http ресурсов
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: есть веб морды и для мпд. хотя я консольным клиентом полбзуюсь. где есть ссш клиент  там есть доступ к своему компу
<inkvizitor68sl> о май гад, пристрелите его
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, поставь gnump3d и поймешь почему mpd+icecast абсолютно не нужны.
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: пасиб, попробую ...
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, если в консоли играть - то mocp есть
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы такой плейлист играть
<nAgoHaK> re
<[v-8]_jupiter> А ктото пробовал писать на bash демона?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/crazydev/37245/
<skai-falkorr> [v-8]_jupiter: я писал делюжевого на баше, пока они делюжд не выпустили сами
<[Green]> nAgoHaK: привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> на вид не сложно)
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто что использует для резервного копирования на продакшн?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, bash
<[v-8]_jupiter> та у меня тож самописаные скрипты. Но хочется централизировать что бы сервер и клиент были
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/133994/b3cc3449 сила современных технологий и сила современной убунты
<inkvizitor68sl> Wifi N в действии =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl, купил всетаки))
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа
<inkvizitor68sl> такая дурь!
<[v-8]_jupiter> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> 2.7 мегабита торрентами через шифрованный wifi и pptp + быстро открывающиеся страницы - мелочи жизни
<inkvizitor68sl> не заслуживающие внимания
<nAgoHaK> слюни
<inkvizitor68sl> так я слегка заглушил торрент клиент (1.8 мегабайта ограничение поставил) и смотрю видео из говноконтактика =)
<inkvizitor68sl> nAgoHaK, а нефиг покупать г всякое =)
<inkvizitor68sl> nAgoHaK, ты бы на свой dd-wrt поставил бы
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: мне пров дал)
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: я не выбирал
<inkvizitor68sl> там можно файл /etc/hosts исправить
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и вообще работать шустрее будет
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: поставлю, только через него ещё по дому iptv народ смотрит)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl, а можно сделать так ,что бы в скрипты с использованием rsync лежали на бэкап сервере. и по крону дергались ,а те в свою очередь делали бэкап с удаленных серверов.
<inkvizitor68sl> а блин
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, само собой
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я так понимаю ето надо какой то параметр rsync передать
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> только я не помню какой хД
<[v-8]_jupiter> А как быть тогда с базами mysql
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, по удаленке на mysql ходить, в чём проблема то ?
<inkvizitor68sl> или ходить по ssh, делать и выкачивать по scp
<[v-8]_jupiter> не на всех серверах удаленно mysql розрешен
<inkvizitor68sl> ходить и делать по ssh
<[v-8]_jupiter> а вот о ходить и делать поподробней )
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ ssh root@2.qs.biz uptime
<inkvizitor68sl>  16:56:30 up 9 days,  3:12,  0 users,  load average: 5.67, 5.61, 5.91
<inkvizitor68sl> авторизация по ключам
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ ssh root@1.qs.biz mysqldump -pasy89fhas asiuasf
<[v-8]_jupiter> угу . Но тогда получается что всеравно на сервере который бэкапится должен лежать скрипт?
<inkvizitor68sl> mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) when trying to connect
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вон то что выше я написал в локальный файл выводи =)
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ ssh root@1.qs.biz mysqldump -pasy89fhas asiuasf  > localfile
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем идею я понял) Буду розвивать
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl, у тебя xchat?
<inkvizitor68sl> weecjat
<inkvizitor68sl> weechat
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ща заценим
<[v-8]_jupiter> _
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то xchat ((
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<inkvizitor68sl> надо есть ижти
<Jenklan> Добрый вечер
<Jenklan> может и день ;)
<skai-falkorr> !morning | Jenklan
<inkvizitor68sl> !ugt
<ubuntuhelp> Jenklan: Специально для тех, у кого ночь или утро на дворе, когда у остальных - утро или ночь соотвественно. Ознакомьтесь с Universal Greeting Time - http://goo.gl/sy2TC
<Jenklan> Не подскажите где хароший ЧАВО по запуску игр на убунту ??
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ugt'
<inkvizitor68sl> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine High Quality проживает на http://winehq.org.
<inkvizitor68sl> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ты забыл, какой алиас назнначал?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> да нет =)
<skai-falkorr> !appdb
<ubuntuhelp> Информация о том, как установить рызличные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org/
<inkvizitor68sl> о.
<inkvizitor68sl> а чой то оно уже отдельным =)
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: давно
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<skai-falkorr> ааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
<skai-falkorr> будь проклято 5 мая 2011
<[v-8]_jupiter> так
<skai-falkorr> ой.не тот канал
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: мда монстр еще тот а не клиент)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ты его мало знаешь =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> та вот сейчас первый раз с него пишу)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://weechat.org/scripts/
<inkvizitor68sl> и /set
<[v-8]_jupiter> я уже так
<inkvizitor68sl> надо поесть ><
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а как ты делаешь что у тебя пишется например ink(away)
<[v-8]_jupiter> и том подобное
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ink_away руками пишу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее алиасом в вичате
<inkvizitor68sl> а ink|off|ZNC - Баунсер ставит
<inkvizitor68sl> когда клиент выключаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ясно
<Jenklan> Не подскажите по поводу 3g модема постоянно вылетает ;( че делать ? ;)
<Jenklan> Из под Мелкософта все норм
<[v-8]_jupiter> Jenklan: какой модем?
<Jenklan> Hauwei
<[v-8]_jupiter> давай поконкретней
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Jenklan> e150
<Jenklan> МТС
<Jenklan> НО поломал на мегафон ;)
<[v-8]_jupiter> А он у тебя отваливается полностью?
<Jenklan> Да врод нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> lsusb в этот момент что кажет
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<Jenklan> Соединение разрывает
<Jenklan> щас глян
<Jenklan> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jenklan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jenklan> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jenklan> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 12d1:14ac Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<Jenklan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Jenklan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<[v-8]_jupiter> я имел ввиду когда инет рвет
<Jenklan> Я не пробовал
<Jenklan> придется подождать чучуть ;)
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня на 1550 быо такое что он соеденялся потом отваливался и подключался как флешка
<Steel_Rat> а что в логах?
<[v-8]_jupiter> указал что работаьт только как модем и все
<Jenklan> Он тупо рвет соединение
<Jenklan> я пытаюсь переподключится
<_GerarD_> Здрасть всем!
<Jenklan> он не дает
<Jenklan> я вытаскиваю модем потом вставляю
<Jenklan> тогда переподключается
<skai-falkorr> @voice Jenklan
<Jenklan> Это что такое ?
<Jenklan> воис ? ;)
<_GerarD_> Ребят, хуавей 3джишки лучше заведомо переключить в режим только модэм и всё будет нормально
<Jenklan> Эт как ?
<_GerarD_> Это есть такая прога, MyHuaweiTerminal
<Jenklan>  новенька тока с мелкософта пытаюсь на убунту пересесть ;)
<_GerarD_> И команды к ней...
<Jenklan> а чаво есть для этого ?
<_GerarD_> Она подключается к Huawei Diagnostic Interface и управляет режимами мопеда
<Jenklan> В центре приложений эт есть ?
<Jenklan> убунту ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Jenklan: usb-modeswitch
<[v-8]_jupiter> стоит
<_GerarD_> нет, сейчас подожди минутку
<Jenklan> да ставил
<_GerarD_> http://alexshokin.0fees.net/doku.php?id=terminal:main
<_GerarD_> вот глянь про это...
<Jenklan> щас гляну
<_GerarD_> Хуавей отваливается потому что он залочен оператором, но это легко исправить
<_GerarD_> У меня такое было, когда я через длинк дир-320 шарил инет по вайфай в оофисе...
<Jenklan> Вашему вниманию представляется программа Huawei Modem Terminal. альфа-версия. под Виндовс. требует .net framework 2.0
<_GerarD_> Он у меня подлюка отваливался каждые 2 минуты
<Jenklan> он для окошек ;(
<_GerarD_> посмотри как подключиться через терминал
<_GerarD_> к определённому порту
<_GerarD_> СОМ порту
<Jenklan> Для меня это еще пока космос ;(
<Jenklan> аш голова закипела ;)
<Jenklan> мож пока так посижу ;)
<Jenklan> Глядишь и новый дистрибутив выйдет ;)
<Jenklan> там мож че подправят ;)
<artus> _GerarD_, minicom
<_GerarD_> вот Артус подсказал
<Jenklan> я скачал допустим и что где писать или прописывать ? ;)
<artus> Jenklan, в гугл, читать
<artus> расписано 100500 раз все уже
<Jenklan> ок
<Jenklan> спс и на этом отошел гуглить ;)
<hivemind> !python
<ubuntuhelp> Python — высокоуровневый язык программирования общего назначения с акцентом на производительность разработчика и читаемость кода. См. http://www.python.org
<_GerarD_> Jenklan: http://pastebin.ru/317153 вот тут все команды терминального управления!
<SergeyIT> "с акцентом на производительность разработчика и читаемость кода" - жуть! (
<skai-falkorr> !python-slow | SergeyIT
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT: Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, и что? На Си все равно быстрее ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> не всегда
<inkvizitor68sl> далеко не всегда
<andrey_> [19:51:28] <@ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT: Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу. - классная статья =)
<FOREvERz> мм... ребяты, а в системном мониторинге ВСЕ процессы убунты показываются?
<andrey_> и справедлива к любому языку
<FOREvERz> Я там одного процесса не могу досчитаться, хотя Я знаю что он запущен
<FOREvERz> =
<FOREvERz> =(
<Steel_Rat> FOREvERz, ps -e | grep <process> находит?
<SergeyIT> andrey_, оптимизация кода должна быть в голове (попробуй что-нибудь посчитать если у тебя в компе 56 кб памяти и частота 1 МГц)
<Nebulosa> если нету процесса, значит его нету
<Nebulosa> тут вам не виндовс
<FOREvERz> а процесс называется также как и его исполняемый файл, даа?)
<Nebulosa> FOREvERz: иногда да
<unreturned> далеко не факт
<FOREvERz> Steel_Rat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571808/ это оно?
<FOREvERz> щас перезагружусь =)
<FOREvERz> =(
<Nebulosa> виндузтки в чати!
<Nebulosa> боже еще и рут..
<skrishi> =)
<Steel_Rat> системный монитор показывает процессы пользовательские...
<unreturned> ^_^
<skrishi> нужно пару раз посаветовать rm / рекурсивным удалением .. и начнёт читать мануалы )
<Nebulosa> не можно такое
<skrishi> ну.. с точки зрения этики, да.. не можно.. а сточки зрения логики, что бы думать учился можно )
<andrey_> аха или на перле кусок кода для того же удаления
<Nebulosa> andrey_: ортодоксы называют его как "патч Бармина"
<andrey_> cat "test... test... test..." | perl -e '$??s:;s:s;;$?::s;;=]=>%-{<-|}<&|`{;;y; -/:-@[-`{-};`-{/" -;;s;;$_;see'
<andrey_> :)
<unreturned> извращенцы
<skai-falkorr> @voice andrey_
<skai-falkorr> @voice Nebulosa
<skai-falkorr> @voice skrishi
<skai-falkorr> есть еще желающие пообсуждать вредоносные команды?
<Nebulosa> я то чо под раздачу попал?
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: хотя да.ты прав
<skai-falkorr> @devoice Nebulosa
<Nebulosa> :)
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: ты то как раз говорил, что такое низя
<unreturned> Лучше подскажите, могу ли я на жойстике вибру врубить?
<Nebulosa> unreturned: позвонить на него?..
<skrishi> с каких это пор команда удаления стала вредоносной ? =(
<SergeyIT> unreturned, врубай
<unreturned> ))) блин))) ну вас))
<andrey_> unreturned ~ а что у тебя за игры в линухе с поддержкой джойстика?
<skai-falkorr> skrishi: с тех пор, как команда удаления всего
 * skrishi :\
<unreturned> andrey_: был бы апи, допилить не проблема
<unreturned> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick
<unreturned> есть такой жойстик, как его заставить вибрировать?
<SergeyIT> skrishi с тех пор, когда обнаружили единственный вирус влинуксе - кривые руки )
 * skrishi думает, может скачать антивирусник и потестить систему на вирусы.. вдруг "кривые руки" уже завёлся )
<andrey_> unreturned ~ а ты гуглить пробовал
<andrey_> мб поможет http://clck.ru/7Cvo
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<andrey_> hi
<Big_Aziz> что нового на канале
<unreturned> andrey_: не, не поможет, там просто пытаются врубить данный джойстик
<SergeyIT> unreturned, этот? http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2007/03/speed-usb-gamepad.html
<ivan_> Мужики, в стандартном гномовском диалоге "открыть файл" можно как-нибудь сделать тумбнейлы чтобы были у картинок нормальные? Фотки загружать очень неудобно!
<partycat2012> Всем привет
<hivemind> Хай
<hivemind> Имеется скайлинковский Airplus MCD-650
<hivemind> Через network manager приходится очень долго долбиться каждый раз при попытке соединения, в винде это присутствует, но в меньшей степени
<hivemind> wvdial выдает modem not responding
<ur5imw> вечер  добрый!
<partycat2012> во истину
<ur5imw>  нашел в инете  очень интересную ЮСБ звуковую карточку.....  все ссылки в инете ведут только в один магазин  http://price.ua/firm70c44prid15438387.html.... это  что ? кидалово?
<artus> usb звук это изврат
<ur5imw>   но нужен
<Big_Aziz> ur5imw: и скока стоит та карточкаи
<ur5imw>  67 грн
<artus> такое Г не нужно
<Big_Aziz> баксов 5 наверное
<ur5imw>  ну а 8738 лучше?
<skrishi> 67 гривен это не 5 баксов )
<artus> ur5imw, нафиг тебе это китайское непойми что ? явно заказывается с далекстрима по полтора доллара
<skrishi> что бы мп3 слушать )
<artus> skrishi, 8м
<ur5imw>   а что можешь предложить ?   за 1000 грн?
<skrishi> блин.. зачем ещё нужен компьютерный звук.. ? только что бы слушать недокачесто )
<artus> ой, да бери если хочется
<artus> любой бортовой звук на порядок лутше будет
<skrishi> угу
<ur5imw> ..мне в качестве эксперимента... чтобы не запускать большой ящик с 8738 хотел купить... но както  больше нигде не видел
<skrishi> только это заметно будет наверное только на лососях )
<ur5imw>  проблеме не в том что карта ,Г а в том что  она только в одном магазине и больше нет нигде....
<artus> ur5imw, ога) главное не прекращать тешить себя надеждой что она будет работать )
<ur5imw>  а что может даже и не работать?
<artus> лехко)
<artus> ur5imw, http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-to-audio-crystal-blue-sound-card-9723 ито 5.1)) при цене в 2$ )
<ur5imw> artus..... ну да ..а пересылка , вот и получиться ...
<GeoL> Всем добрый вечер
<ur5imw>   GeoL:и вам того же
<GeoL> Поставил Mint 10 на новый комп, помогите настроить разрешение в консоли
<GeoL> 1680х1050
<GeoL> По показаниям vbeinfo разрешение как бы поддерживается (0х169)
<GeoL> однако в него не переключается
<GeoL> может есть какая новая хитрость?
<GeoL> в иксах все ОК
<FOREvERz> айм бэк)
<FOREvERz> привет всем ;)
<FOREvERz> игнормодон =(
<skrishi> ктонибудь знает где скачать антивирус убивающий вирус кривых рук? =(((((
<FOREvERz> skrishi: а такой есь? ОО
<skrishi> FOREvERz: незнаю.. но очень нужен
<FOREvERz> skrishi: чойто ты там натворил уже?
 * skrishi убил недельную наботу нафиг (
 * FOREvERz crying
<skrishi> FOREvERz: да.. сидел переводил плагины с английского.. подправлял.. прямо в проекте без сохранения.. при установке очередного он мне весь проект терепахал
 * skrishi чуствует себя ламером
<FOREvERz> skrishi: эх, как жаль что нет автосохранения как в ворде, даа? :(
<zenadoreg> кто нибудь в курсе сколько в крови остаются следы плана?
<FOREvERz> zenadoreg: оффтопишь))
<zenadoreg> упс не туда
<artus> @voice zenadoreg
<skrishi> FOREvERz: да просто нужно было в отдельный докумен скидывать на всякий случай изменения.. потом можно было бы пропатчить ручками
<skrishi> artus: а можно с меня v снять.. я больше никому ничего советовать не буду ))
<skrishi> честно-честно )))
 * skrishi ушёл чинить руки
<artus> skrishi, можно только b добавить )
<skrishi> вредина ты, artus ))))
<FOREvERz> мм.. а советовать это что, плохо? =(
<artus> FOREvERz, смотря что советовать
<FOREvERz> artus: аа, понятн)) в убунте такой шикарный калькулятор %) Я с него балдею)
<FOREvERz> о, ещё вопросик... частично оффтоп, можно? =)
<FOREvERz> ладн, Я рискну.... =(
<skrishi> =)
<FOREvERz> Я вобщем тут под убунтой серв КС поднял... но при запуске какой бы Я параметр sv_lan не ставил (надо 0 ставить) - всё равно у него айпишник 127.0.1.1 ... а нужен внешний... правда он у меня динамический - поэтому Я не могу указать его в параметре запуска, что
<DrChe> Кто-нибудь знает, как в Open Office сделать так, чтобы при вставке текста не вставлялось форматирование?
<artus> DrChe, вставь сначала в гдит
<skrishi> или в нотепад )
<DrChe> artus, все равно не то получится. У меня системный шрифт серый, а тема черная, когда переношу в окно из гдита, текст переносится черным, хотя весь текст вокруг серый
<artus> DrChe, да это тема оформления в оо включена, он у меня тоже черный ((( как найдеш где выключается оформление в офисе скажеш)
<skrishi> =)
<FOREvERz> :D скажить пожалуйста, есть ли во фриноде канал химиков? :D мне нада ДЗ по химии сделать, а тут такой капец :D
<DrChe> artus, а зачем ее отключать? Я имел ввиду то, что когда он вставляется, он должен тоже серым становиться как и все вокруг.
<DrChe> А это нормально, что на Linux принтер работает не так, как он обычно работает?
<Noveon> есть кто?
<inkvizitor68sl> нету
<Sergey_IT> никого
<artus> нигде
<marina> здравствуйте
<marina> подскажите! где настройки кнопки питания и действий при закрытии крышки ноутбука?
<diskin> marina, система - параметры - что-то там со словом "питание"
<marina> т.е. в windows-е прав кнопка мыши на рабочий стол - свойства - итд
<marina> спасибо!!!  нашлось:)
<diskin> welcome ;0
<artus> gnome-power-manager
<only_you> как я вижу уже и девушкам пингвин не безразличен :Д
<FOREvERz> это был вопрос по масдаю? Оо
<Sergey_IT> Штирлиц )
<Sergey_IT> Guest64216, а ты чего без войса?
<dmay> ннйййаааааааа
<dmay> ещё ни слова сюда сегодня не написал, а работать всё равно не хочется >.<
<Sergey_IT> тебе кто-то на ногу наступил? Или на что?
<Noveon> подскажите плз как в Kvirce сделать, чтоб не показывало сообощение пришёл/ушёл?
<Sergey_IT> а тебе чего - мешает?
<dmay> Noveon: снести квирк, поставить вичат, очевидно же :3
<Noveon> ещё гениальные идеи?
<Sergey_IT> пидгин же
<dmay> ну можно вынуть опертивку, посгибать её, поставить обратно и попробовать всё это завести ^_^
<Sergey_IT> не, вынуть можно, но если перевернешь - биты высыпятся и всё - кранты (
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ну так газетку подстелить
<dmay> биты они не такие ядовитые, как считается
<Sergey_IT> так разбегутся сразу
<Sergey_IT> по углам и спариваться начнут
<dmay> да ладно, жена с утра вымоет
<dmay> а новых можно в ближайшем ларьке с дисками накупить
<Sergey_IT> мешать нельзя, а то как у арабов революция начнется
<dmay> keeper: вот ты когда нибудь биты из углов шваброй выгонял?
<artus> че расфлудились? )
<artus> битами в россыпь приторговываете ?
<dmay> artus: есть более здравые предложения?
<Noveon> подскажите плз как в Kvirce сделать, чтоб не показывало сообощение пришёл/ушёл?
<artus> Noveon, а у гугла спросить не ?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, вот помню килограммами выбрасывал...
<dmay> Noveon: кстааа! есть ещё один вариант!
<dmay> Noveon: закрыть квирк нафег :3
<dmay> Sergey_IT: я у мамки на работе когда ещё пацанёнком был из кабинета в кабинет килограммами таскал, ога
<dmay> приносил пользу молодому российскому государству лол
<parfux> а microxwin ктонибудь пробовал?
<dmay> кстати об извращениях
<parfux> =)
<Sergey_IT> это что-то ругательное
<dmay> пойду таки кедоминт на болванку скину и попробую чтоль...
<dmay> parfux: >MicroXwin в настоящее время не полностью совместим с различнымии рабочими окружениями как GNOME, KDE, Xfce, Icewm и другими.
<parfux> http://www.microxwin.com/architecture.html
<dmay> parfux: оно тебе точно надо? )
<parfux> да у меня вообще де нету
<dmay> * Received CTCP VERSION answer from parfux: Purple IRC
<parfux> openbox+tint2
<dmay> ой ни шути ка
<parfux> что???
<dmay> а, ты в этом смысле "нетУ2
<dmay> мммать, новая клавиатура это хуже чем новая жена (
<parfux> каму как
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а чем плоха новая жена? )
<parfux> а еще вопрос... где можно подробно почитать про загрузку линуха?
<parfux> всмысле что интит скрипты делают?
<dmay> gentoo handbook?
<parfux> там есть?
<dmay> там ВСЁ есть
<parfux> аа
<dmay> говорят, где-то в середине даже есть заклинание для призвания всех демонов ада
<parfux> хочу без скриптов систему сделать
<dmay> у мусье слишком много свободного времени? )
<parfux> ага
<parfux> я бездельник
<Sergey_IT> parfuxOS?
<dmay> а мама не ругает, что на уроки времени не остаётся?
<parfux> мама ругает что не женился еще
<dmay> мммать, сони такая сони... теперь ещё и двдвритер помирает
<dmay> глобально, надёжно, матьих
<Sergey_IT> когда-то может и было
<dmay> да кому-ж нужен муж-бездельник-то...
<parfux> сони продает брэнд китайскому хуаньженю
<parfux> а сама сони тежнику даавно не делает
<dmay> тааак... где в этом доме есть флешка на 2гб?..
<parfux> а зачем тебе флэшка?
<parfux> флешки устарели
<dmay> нашёл только 2 на 8 и одну на 160 лол
<dmay> причём одна из на 8 - телефон :3
<dmay> эт ты мне предлагаешь по вифи полтора гб перегонять на два метра?
<parfux> по кабелюестественно
<parfux> на два метра
<parfux> этож додуматься надо на флэшку записать потом с флэшки читать
<parfux> избыточность огромная
<dmay> и этот человек говрит мне об устаревших технологиях :3
<parfux> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/21205/
<parfux> ввоо
<dmay> а полчасика по вифи качать - не огромная?
<parfux> шикарный скрипт загрузки
<dmay> мда... такой дружественный и понятный линукс мы ещё не видели хД
<parfux> а что там?
<parfux> аа сарказм... дада....
<dmay> всего 316 строк загрузочных скриптов!
<dmay> любая домохозяйка... ну и так далее, да
<skrishi> хабрахфб беспети минут помойка
<parfux> 316 строк для опытного программиста ничто..
<parfux> пара мыслей не поместится
<skrishi> а как начинали, блин
<dmay> если у тебя пара мыслей разворячивается на 316 строк, то индус ты, а не программист ;)
<parfux> у меня мыси глобальные
<parfux> а ваши маленькие и вероятно скукожены
<dmay> вот от глобальносьти все беды и идут
<parfux> беды скорее от ее отсутствия
<dmay> нехай бухи подождут со своим отчётиком, я-ж под него глобальную надёжную удобную расширяемую подложку пишу, ога
<dmay> беды от отсутствия результата в приемлемый срок
<parfux> зато дети тех бухов будут писать отчетики
<dmay> а человеков, способных в приемлимый срок решать проблемы глобально очень мало. и стоят они ОЧЕНЬ дорого
<dmay> не будут, к сожалению, у них денюшки на компьютер от мамы-папы не останется
<parfux> в будующем человек бдет принужден к компьютеру
<dmay> скажи это детишкам в нигерии лол
<parfux> именно они то и будут
<dmay> пилять, двдписалка счас взлетит >.<
<parfux> они за бананы уже не работают
<parfux> будут за интернет работать
<dmay> parfux: ты ета... меньше дискавериченел смотри, чтоль...
<artus> @kick dmay харош флудить и ругатцо
<akirich> кстати в камбодже сейчас массовая акция приучения населения к белому кафельному другу
<dmay> artus: упс ^_^
<dmay> но она реально счас улетит
<akirich> летающая писалка
<artus> dmay, ну дык готовся ловить)
<dmay> как же давно я диски не писал то...
<akirich> образами балуемся да?
<artus> dmay, у тя ж в телефоне есть флеша) ставь с телефона )
<dmay> artus: тычо какая с телефона? я же быдловантузятник :3
<dmay> пойду перезагружусь... поржём с этих ваших кед хоть...
<akirich> dmay> фуууу:)
<dmay> kekeke
<dmay> no ru layout >.<
<SUFLEX> Не запускается Пикаса. Жму - ничего. В процессах есть, но саспендед
<SUFLEX> что делать
<SUFLEX> Я только что его установил
<SUFLEX> в первый раз
<Vertrum> Народ, а кто знает как решить траблу в Pidgin'e? подключение к ICQ...
<Vertrum> Инета нормального нет, а то так бы погуглил))
<SUFLEX> Vertrum: тормози очередь дойдет
<artus> Vertrum, отключи ssl
<artus> SUFLEX, в вайне ?
<SUFLEX> 2.7 версии. Он в вайне? но я кокретно нажал на значок
<SUFLEX> ща посмотрю
<dmay> о
<dmay> запилил
<dmay> ну чо я могу сказать
<dmay> а даже ничо
<dmay> няшно-кавайно
<artus> dmay, не обманывайся ) кака )
<dmay> свистит во всяком случае неплохо
<SUFLEX> artus:  короче я не понял
<SUFLEX> artus: а какие варианты
<SUFLEX> ваще
<artus> панятия не имею) как по мне так пикасу втопку)
<SUFLEX> artus:  ну фотки хотел свои в инет все закинуть
<Vertrum> отключение SSL не помогает =/
<Vertrum> Сервак вообще какой должен быть?
<Vertrum> В идеале, так сказать...
<artus> панятия не имею ) у меня жабир)
<Vertrum> -_-
<Vertrum> пичальки-пичальки....
<baltazor> вопрос: есть ли какой то консольный клиент фтп который умеет переименовывать файл на фтп сервере и удалять его? главное что бы это можно было сделать в одну строку
<dmay> лол, тут даже второй монитор завёлся
<dmay> а может это они просто семёрку подпилили, а? оО
<artus> ))
<dmay> забавненько, забавненько...
<dmay> но рдп-клиент-то всё равно мамно
<dmay> да и нетбиос имена ему чего-т влом резолвить
<dmay> единственное чего не понял, так это почему мой тормозной роутер под тутошним ФФ мгновенно вебморду показывает. на винде под хромом то тормозной как хз что
<dmay> душу родственну чтоль нашёл
<Vertrum> еще вопрос назрел. А тв-тюнеры норм работают? в частности RoverMedia.
<dmay> 8ГБ кедоминту должно бы хватить, так ведь?
<artus> ну в принципе да
<dmay> лол фуллскрин на ютубчике ниработает
<skrishi> artus: не то что бы это принципиально, но всётаки.. а когда войс снимется?
<artus> skrishi, зачем ? ) уже мозоль натер? ))
<skrishi> artus: не.. просто мне ещё 6 плагинов востанавливать )) скучно.. нужно ж было что-то спросить )
<artus> хех)
<artus> щас пощупаю кдешечку) когда стянется ) как говорится врага надо знать в лицо ) в виртуалке естественно)
<dmay> artus: плазма даже пока не падала
<dmay> и не дай б-г, у меня разделы режутся >.<
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-25
 * skrishi варчит
 * skrishi местный троль )
<xopek> вау. с меня плюсег сняли. можно сказать волшебное слово теперь
<skrishi> да давно уже )
<skrishi> всем спокойной ночи
<Vertrum> Кто в курсе какой DC++ клиент лучше поставить?
<LeNsTR> eiskaltdc
<Vertrum> спс ща глянем)
<fr1lancer> привет
<fr1lancer> кто помнит как filezilla научить понимать кодировку?? ))))
<freenetwork> fr1lancer http://img25.imageshack.us/i/87145877.png
<inkvizitor68sl> !itmages | freenetwork
<ubuntuhelp> freenetwork: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> freenetwork, ключевое слово - быстрый
<inkvizitor68sl> в твоём случае
<inkvizitor68sl> пока я это печатал, картинка с шака наконецто догрузилась
<freenetwork> )
<kamyshovyy> ку
<Gordio> Как посмотреть текущий конфиг ядра?
<z13> понг
<Gordio> +
<Gordio> Вон как, они его любезно кладут рядом с ядром :)
<Umren> yo
<teska[work]> утро, кто нить подскажет где можно выложить около 5 гб?
<Umren> teska[work]: narod.ru
<teska[work]> Umren: спс
<fr1lancer> кто уже пробовал Jolicloud 1.1
<fr1lancer> как оно?
<fr1lancer> стоит пробовать?
 * z13 смотрит ролики по Diablo III
<Umren> fr1lancer: wtf is this
<Umren> z13: через год смотри
<z13> к концу года обещали выпустить
<Umren> не будет в этом году д3
<fr1lancer> Umren,  ос такая для нетбуков и старого железа ))
<Umren> fr1lancer: а я для нетбуков убунту юзаю :D
<fr1lancer> Umren,  я тоже, юзаю, пока что :)
<z13> Umren: http://lenta.ru/news/2011/02/14/diablo/
<SergeyIT> Umren, +1
<fr1lancer> +-0
<SergeyIT> fr1lancer, поставь - расскажешь
<fr1lancer> хорошо :)
<Umren> fr1lancer: ну и что там в этом лоликлауде хорошего для нетбуков?
<fr1lancer> Umren,  еще пока идет загрузка исошника :)
<Umren> у мя на нищебуке стоит 10.04 полет нормальный
<Umren> даже все работает
<bggooo> Привет всем! Подскажите как можно вывести справку по программе в файл, например мне нужно направить строки которые вылезают в vlc -H в файлик. Пишу vlc -H > file в итоге в file двоичные данные, прочитать не получается :) Как завернуть, чтобы было хорошо?
<fr1lancer> уф
<fr1lancer> ну и вопросы
<SergeyIT> bggooo, нелп по-русски?
<SergeyIT> хелп*
<bggooo> SergeyIT, да
<SergeyIT> он в utf-8
<bggooo> да я всяко пробовал и utf в том числе нифига :)
<SergeyIT> значит вирус
<bggooo> ээ какой вирус)
<bggooo> короче когда я это прписываю он выдает срочку The Luggage (revision exported) я так понял у него какой-то хитрый экспор (у vlc)
<bggooo> *экспорт
<bggooo> а когда просто из терминала делаешь перенаправление в вайл ничего не вываливается :)
<bggooo> ну т.е. не из влц)
<bggooo> ну короче не надо уже, я зашел на их вики сайт, там все есть :)
<^DEMOSS^> привет всем
<^DEMOSS^> прикиньте - у меня 2 супер вещи )
<^DEMOSS^> ваще чипата
<^DEMOSS^> 1- я нашел удобный стул за 13 000 и купил его ) http://album.karelia.ru/album.php?uid=6056&photo=252&city=ptz
<^DEMOSS^> 2 - я меняю в честь этого место работы )
<^DEMOSS^> 3- кажись ростелеком отвалился от города петрозаводска
<kamyshovyy> ^DEMOSS^: но это целых три!!! утомил (((
<kamyshovyy> хд
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: стул за 13 тыщ?
<^DEMOSS^> да\
<^DEMOSS^> а чо ?
<Umren> дешево чето
<Umren> нормальный найти не мог?
<^DEMOSS^> самый удобный
<^DEMOSS^> даже за 41 000 был хуже
<Umren> нет, ты просто его нераспробовал
<^DEMOSS^> чисто кресло, у которого спилили ножки и поставили на колесики
<^DEMOSS^> ужос
<^DEMOSS^> |rapidsp| привет
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^,   правильный стул - это счастье, любой медик скажет... )))
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT  дооо ))
<^DEMOSS^> моя задница довольна
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<Aselicon> а как поправить кодировку песен?в banshee русские-закорючки
<SergeyIT> Aselicon, на форуме глянь
<Aselicon> SergeyIT: уже нашел=)
<AlegM> доброго утра
<[v-8]_jupiter> Прювет
<Gordio> find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1
<bosyi> ребята, нужна ваша помощь
<Gordio> Steel work for me.
<kamyshovyy> bosyi: забирай
<Gordio> *still
<Gordio> kamyshovyy, и мне чуток оставь :D
<kamyshovyy> Gordio: )
<kamyshovyy> bosyi: Gordio: http://button.dekel.ru/
<^DEMOSS^> rnj ifhbn d cfv,t&
<^DEMOSS^> кто шарит в самбе ?
<bosyi> проблема такова: добавил репозиторий Трансмишн, кроме того он еще есть в репозитории от GetDeb и стандартном убунтовском. У меня сейчас стоит версия 2.13 (из GetDeb), но уже есть 2.21 в репозитории Трансмишна. При apt-get upgrade выдает "Пакунки, які будуть залиш
<bosyi> ені в незмінному вигляді:  transmission-common transmission-gtk". Почему?
<kamyshovyy> bosyi: поставь qBittorent и не мучай людей
<bosyi> это не выход. по крайней мере  я хочу понять почему так происходит
<bosyi> никаких идей?
<Gordio> kamyshovyy, у меня кнопка не работает :(
<kamyshovyy> лол
<kamyshovyy> нажми её нежно
<AlegM> лизни её
<kamyshovyy> ^DEMOSS^: ?? шо там?
<Gordio> kamyshovyy, она у меня сломана. Теперь у меня никогда не будет хорошо!! Неееет!!! :'(
<^DEMOSS^> kamyshovyy да нужно расшарить папку. я делаю следующее
<kamyshovyy> !loc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='loc'
<^DEMOSS^> #addgroup samba  \ #useradd -G samba test  \ #smbpasswd -a test \ #smbpasswd -e test \ #chown -R test:samba /media/DISK/share \ #chmod 755 /media/DISK/share
<kamyshovyy> О_О
<kamyshovyy> я не дорос, иду к этому )) тока ввёл тачку в ад
<kamyshovyy> кстати
<kamyshovyy> подскажите команду запроса у домена групп, а ещё лучьше, как памареть, в какую группу домена входит юзер
<sharikoff> ldapsearch -h iortpc.rtrn.ru -p 389 -D "CN=diveev,OU=SPOASU,OU=Admin's-user,DC=iortpc,DC=rtrn,DC=ru" -b "DC=iortpc,DC=rtrn,DC=ru" -w ubgthbjy "(objectGUID=*)" sAMAccountName|grep diveev
<sharikoff> типа того
<sharikoff> ldapsearch -h my.domen.ru -p 389 -D "CN=admin,OU=SPOASU,OU=Admin's-user,DC=my,DC=domen,DC=ru" -b "DC=my,DC=domen,DC=ru" -W "(objectGUID=*)" sAMAccountName|grep user
<sharikoff> вот так чтоб понятнее было
<sharikoff> замени на свои данные и юзай
<sharikoff> а вообще есть апач директори браузер
<sharikoff> отличная штука
<sharikoff> под все платформы
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: вот ты бли, так и хош мну на апач подсадить ))
<sharikoff> и праильно
<kamyshovyy> как дела? де был? я тута .......
<kamyshovyy> в общем ты знаешь уже )))
<sharikoff> ниче лучше нету
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> читал
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: с DC=my и DC=domain не совсем вкурил (((
<kamyshovyy> my это контроллер? а domain полное.dns.имя.ru? или тот "полное" ?
<kamyshovyy> !ldapsearch
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ldapsearch'
<sharikoff> наивняк
<sharikoff> fqdn
<sharikoff> кури
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: ыыы эт познал
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ах зачем я нелегальное видео качаааааю.. ох..
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: чем резервное копирование серверов делаешь?
<|rapidsp|> копипастом ))))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото тихо
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<kamyshovyy> [v-8]_jupiter: не мешай молчать
<Umren> мда чето я как увидел WebOS, то андроид сразу показался какашкой :D
<sharikoff> он и был
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: &
<kamyshovyy> ?
<Umren> sharikoff: iOs тоже
<sharikoff> чо?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> иос гут
<Umren> но ваще я сравнивал на ядре линукс :D
<Gordio> sharikoff, какого хрена!?
<Umren> sharikoff: да, ты че такой борзый?
<sharikoff> а в чем проблемы?
<Umren> ))
<sharikoff> =)
<Umren> sharikoff: не упоминай имя iOs пред Gordio
<sharikoff> неча там делать
<Gordio> sharikoff, ну и пошел бы я нахуй,а вы не отставая за мной
<Umren> омг
<sharikoff> потом нехорошие логи в нете появляются
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нервный срыв
<Umren> ты его расстроил своими айфонами
<sharikoff> наверное
<Gerard> Всем здрасть!
<Gerard> :-)
<sharikoff> ку
<skrishi> всем привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> [notice] child pid 11958 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<sharikoff> корка?
<sharikoff> =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Из за чего может быть. Пару дней работает нормальоно а потом может валится. Стоит debian 5 nginx+apache
<sharikoff> память?
<sharikoff> винт?
<sharikoff> нагрузка?
<sharikoff> свет моргает?
<sharikoff> магнитные бури на марсе?
<sharikoff> не угадал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Боюсь нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<sharikoff> а я не боюсь =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ хоть куда смотреть?
<sharikoff> смотри в логи
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кроме света и магнитных бурь
<sharikoff> включи уровень логгироания инфо
<sharikoff> на обоих серваках
<[v-8]_jupiter> ДА в том то и прикол что это только и есть в логе
<sharikoff> запусти php -v
<sharikoff> посмотри не валицца ли он
<sharikoff> в корку
<sharikoff> [v-8]_jupiter я говорю уровень логгирования info
<sharikoff> не варн не еррор
<sharikoff> не дебаг
<sharikoff> а info
<^DEMOSS^> #addgroup samba  \ #useradd -G samba test  \ #smbpasswd -a test \ #smbpasswd -e test \ #chown -R test:samba /media/DISK/share \ #chmod 755 /media/DISK/share
<^DEMOSS^> это работ ает ?
<sharikoff> кто здесь?
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff приет , [v-8]_jupiter хай
<sharikoff> прив
<sharikoff> работает
<^DEMOSS^> а у меня не работает
<^DEMOSS^> chown не срабатывает
<sharikoff> если не заработает значит не работает
<^DEMOSS^> =) какашка
<sharikoff> забыл предупредить
<sharikoff> =))
<^DEMOSS^> ты в самбе шаришь чутка ?
<sharikoff> не а
<^DEMOSS^> блин
<sharikoff> =)
<^DEMOSS^> пичаль бида
<^DEMOSS^> и америкосы не шарят на канале самбы тоже )
<sharikoff> да ну?
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff видел мой модный стул ? купил себе на 23 февраля
<sharikoff> напиши разработчикам гневное письмо
<sharikoff> я уже 2 таких сломал как у тебя
<sharikoff> =)
 * sharikoff тяжел..
<^DEMOSS^> типа подарок, в честь того, что я решил пойти на другую работу
<^DEMOSS^> http://album.karelia.ru/album.php?uid=6056&photo=252&city=ptz
<sharikoff> мде..
<^DEMOSS^> он такой удобный, что я просидел в нем с утра до сегодняшнего утра, вставая только пописать и принести себе еще  набор еды
<sharikoff> зачетный
<^DEMOSS^> причем задница и спина не устали
<^DEMOSS^> Это первый нормальный стул, который я подобрал себе за 3 года
<^DEMOSS^> я как сел в магазине - поюзал чутка и сразу понял - это моё )
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: поставил info логирование.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Теперь надо додатся падения
<[v-8]_jupiter> А оно проработать и неделю может))
<sharikoff> ну мониторь логи
<sharikoff> чо сказать..
<sharikoff> я так вычислял
<[v-8]_jupiter> ОК спс.
<sharikoff> я се тож купил подарок http://www.apple.com/ru/ipad/specs/ вот такой
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> хе хе
<^DEMOSS^> vexf. ,tlyzu yf vfhbfl, b cfv,f
<[v-8]_jupiter> [info] [client 127.0.0.1] (32)Broken pipe: core_output_filter: writing data to the network
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: USE UTF-8 here!
<Umren> sharikoff: первый айпад?
<Umren> sharikoff: печально
<sharikoff> угу..
<Umren> уже второй второго марта, а ты все игрушками балуешься
<sharikoff> ну.. сестренка купила
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: зачем он вообще этот ipad
<sharikoff> а дареному айпаду в иос не смотрят
<dmay> ну вот я и в кедах ^_^'
<Umren> dmay: печально
<sharikoff> книжки читать
<IchEsseDichAuf> какая оптимальная fs для флешки? думаю, что если из серии ext3-ext4, то нужно как либо допилить размеры журналов или вообще их отключить. какие соображения?
<Umren> книжки на киндле читать надо
<sharikoff> dmay семерку поставил?
<dmay> Umren: а что поделаешь
<Umren> dmay: сочуствую
<dmay> sharikoff: апщето именнокеды. семёрка - основная ос ^_^'
<dmay> Umren: да не... забавненько в целом. только шрефтымамно
<Umren> dmay: и тема дефультная
<Umren> dmay: и панель
<dmay> тема да. и экран выбора темы тоже
<dmay> а панелька ничотак
<Umren> значки хорошие в углу
<Umren> по дефульту
<Umren> все остальное уг
<dmay> кстатида
<Umren> dmay: апплет уведомлений там ваще непонятно как организует уведомления - кресты на разных уровнях
<dmay> хотя в семёрке они аккуратнее как-то
<Umren> в семерке все лучше
<dmay> ну с этим я, как грязный виндузятник, спорить не буду )
<Umren> а в маках лучше чем в гнуме
<Umren> ))
<Umren> вот так и живем
<dmay> маки лучше гнома тем, что маки можно продать дороже :3
<Umren> сделай из гнума мак и продай по той же цене
<Umren> макофилам
<dmay> кстатида. а вариации бубунты на гноме3 есть?
<Umren> они не догадаются
<dmay> лол
<Umren> dmay: нет вроде, мона поставить из ppa
<^DEMOSS^> =0
<Umren> или там в альфе он что ли
<dmay> гном3 то? в пре-тест-альфе, ога
<dmay> ну ка, хайлайтните меня ктонить
<ir0n> help
<ir0n> temp
<sharikoff> градусник нужен?
<ir0n> dmay
<ir0n> sharikoff: термометр цифровой )
<dmay> лол поставил видеодравера, второй моник отвалилс >.<
<skrishi> только у меня гедит не правильно подсвечивает пхп? )
<SergeyIT> dmay, поставь моникдрайвера
<GregIlya> всем привет, я понял как сделать значок на рабочем столе) wine "C:\Program Files\Warcraft 3 1.24b\Frozen Throne.exe"  А как надо прописать если екзешник валяеется на другом томе?Ну то есть не там где убунта и вайн...
<mva> skrishi: только у тебя гедит
<skrishi> mva: а ты что используешь?
<mva> GregIlya: вайн прекрасно понимает и линуксячьи пути
<mva> skrishi: nano
<mva> или vim
<mva> прямо на сервере
<mva> :)
<skrishi> ну да.. сидеть локализовывать модуль в нано.. )))
<mva> ну, или emacs, но его довольно редко и чаще для других вещей, нежели, для редактирования кода :)
<mva> skrishi: а что не так?
<mva> в чем принципиальная разница с гедитом?
<GregIlya> как сдеать скрин?
<skrishi> mva: втом что уровень редакторов сильно разный.. в нано насколько я помню нельзя капировать
<GregIlya> рабочегг стола
<skrishi> mva: да и подсветок он точно не имеет
<mva> skai-falkorr: >> капировать << там точно нельзя, а копировать можно
<mva> skrishi: а по ушам за враньё не хочешь?
<skai-falkorr> mva: и че?
<mva> подсветка у nano даже получше твоего гедита будет
<skai-falkorr> mva: я то тут каким боком?
<mva> skai-falkorr: пардон ,промазал 6)
<mva> skrishi: >> капировать << там точно нельзя, а копировать можно
<mva> GregIlya: ВНЕЗАПНО, клавишей PtintScreen
<GregIlya> ну вообщем при такой команде wine "/media/wind/Разное/Games/Stronghold Crusader/Stronghold Crusader.exe" выдаёт ошибку при запуске игры,хотя из папки всё норм запускается,
<skrishi> mva: я читаю весь чат и понял что это мне
<GregIlya> Что же мне делать?
<skrishi> mva: лан.. мож я путаю.. ща посмотрю
<mva> skrishi: http://ompldr.org/vN2p6Yg
<mva> для особо неверующих
<GregIlya> подскажите пожалуста...вроде команда верная...
<skrishi> mva: спасибо
<GregIlya> вообщем из папки запускется,а из терминала и с ярлыка нет..
<GregIlya> странно...
<mva> GregIlya: 1) попробуй одинарные кавычки, 2) пробелы в пути - зло, 3) в конце концов можно команду "cd <...> && wine <...>" или вообще враппер сделать.
<GregIlya> я пробовал по втрому способу, но я как понял если в ярлыке несколько команд то он не работает...
<GregIlya> как разделять команды нужно в ярлыке?
<GregIlya> ";"?
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, напиши скрипт на запуск и его вызывай
<dmay> полчаса, лол
<skrishi> mva: и что нужно в нём сделать что бы он посвечивал? )))
<dmay> лчный рекорд для "уронить этот ваш линупс нафег"
<dmay> :3
<dmay> а всего-то поставил нвидяйные дрова и настроил два моника
<FutureK> Ребят, как в гимп разместить текст ровно по центру изображения?
<mva> skrishi: nano /etc/nanorc ;) и промотать в конец. Там всё очевидно :)
<skrishi> mva: спасибо )))
<SergeyIT> dmay, болгатые тоже плачут...
<dmay> "болгатые" это производное от болгеннувыпоняли?
<dmitrix> Здрасти!
<dmitrix> Подскажите пожалуйста как можно на домашнем компьютере на убунту 10.10 сделать диапазон только разрешенных ДНС имен и IP адресов?
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmitrix
<dmitrix> @voice dmitrix
<skai-falkorr> @devoice dmitrix
<dmitrix> это что?
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<skai-falkorr> dmitrix: это промазал
<mva> dmitrix: переведи на русский "диапазон разрешенных адресов"
<skai-falkorr> dmitrix: man iptables
<dmitrix> skai-falkorr: а какой нить простой графической программы нет чтобы не ковырятся в мане? мне нужно только 2 сайта разрешить
<skai-falkorr> dmitrix: man iptables
<san4o> GregIlya: в ярлыке никак не может біть несколько команд. на то он и ярлык, но кто мешает сделать баш скрипт в пару строчек и его повесить на ярлык
<nAgoHaK> re
<kamyshovyy> nAgoHaK: даров! ну подскажи, как набрать сетевой путь к ресурсу? чёт какой-то косяк со слешами (((
<kamyshovyy> skai-falkorr: ?
<dmay> о, а у меня уже и плюсик есть :3
<dmitrix> man iptables не помогает (
<dmitrix> а как сбросить настройки iptables по умолчанию если я неправильно что то сделаю?
<SergeyIT> бэкап
<dmay> а у меня теперь есть собственный сервер точного времени! вот http://screencast.com/t/ngpbPzhK0 :3
<SergeyIT> dmay, на моем компе время точнее твоего на целый час
<numberto> как востановить удаленные файлы в 10.10
<mva> dmitrix: iptables -F, iptables -X
<mva> и таки man iptables
<dmitrix> mva: это удалит все правила?
<dmitrix> man очень большой, тут читать не один день
<mva> и?
<mva> ты думаешь, что это тебе не пригодится?
<mva> и вообще, я бы на твоем месте почитать статью о iptables на википедии
<dmitrix> читаю, пока это не решило мою проблему
<dmitrix> а пригодится может и не только iptables, все не выучишь
<Umren> dmitrix: учи iptables! хакай ядро linux! пишы на C!
<dmitrix> я тока php знаю =)
<Umren> будь реальным пацаном
<Umren> dmitrix: пора вставать на ноги!
<Umren> dmitrix: учи vim!
<dmitrix> Umren: мне нужно только ограничить доступ на 1 компе и все =) больше от жизни пока ничего не требуется
<Umren> dmitrix: все дефченки хотят поцанов которые пишут на C :D пойми это
<SergeyIT> Umren, это извращенки? )
<dmitrix> Umren: php похож на C так что все будет хорошо, я уверен
<Umren> dmitrix: нет PHP это фальшщ
<Umren> dmitrix: деффченки это знают
<Umren> и сразу раскусят тебя
<SergeyIT> dmitrix, наивный )
<nAgoHaK> Umren: веди себя прилично
<Umren> <ирония>это говорит человек с ником падонак</ирония>
<Umren> ок :0
<nAgoHaK> Umren: не стоит.
<skai-falkorr> Umren: ну он хотя бы ведет себя прилично
<skai-falkorr> Umren: не в нике дело же
<dmitrix> а какие еще есть утилиты для работы с фаерволом? ну должно же быть что нить поюзабельнее
<Umren> какие то морды для иптейблс есть
<totiks> доброго дня всем!
<nAgoHaK> totiks: приветики) ^_^
<totiks> ребятки есть проблема с web камерой в скайпе,поможете?
<akirich> валяй
<akirich> что за камера и версия скайпа?
<SergeyIT>  dmitrix, может firestarter
<totiks> две минутки
<totiks> http://trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=16430
<SergeyIT>  dmitrix, может ufw
<totiks> версия скайпа 2,1
<totiks> что значит ufw
<totiks> вобщем камера сама по себе показывает,но в скайпе не хочет работать
<SergeyIT> totiks Uncomplicated FireWall
<totiks> как это побороть
<totiks> проверял если есть uvc,они в наличии,кроме того,использовал костыль типа
<totiks> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<totiks> не помогает,и что обидно камера в guvcview показывает
<akirich> стоп, трастовская камера и у меня не работала. Там траблы в харде...
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff[away]: ты нужен миру, весь мир уповает на тя
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff[away]: чё за, блокируется доменная учётка?
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff[away]: куда крутить, чё протереть?
<totiks> если решу отпишусь
<Ilang> хай
<dmitrix> спасибо тебе забытый ник, firestarter помог =)
<Ilang> что с gdebi, каким образом подтверждать в нем действия?
<Ilang> спрашивает Вы хотите установить этот пакет? [д/Н]
<Ilang> и что ему не отвечаешь, он заканчивает на этом работу
<Ilang> ?
<SergeyIT> dmitrix, пользуй гугле - там все есть )
<ck80> Ilang нужно ответить "Да", нажать анлийскую "y"
<Ilang> ck80:  он на этом и вылитает
<Ilang> попробуй у себя какой нибудь пакет им установить
<dmitrix> если написано [д/Н] то надо нажимать русскую д вместо y
<dmitrix> или прям писать "да"
<Ilang> пробывал
<Ilang> безполезно
<bosyi> "y" нужно нажать
<nAgoHaK> красную кнопку.
<Ilang> да я что не по русски пишу..
<Ilang> ей что не отвечай -- y,yes,da,d, оно вылетает
<SergeyIT> нечего систему русисфицировать!...
<Ilang> nAgoHaK:  привет
<Ilang> SergeyIT:  это вы кому обращаетесь?
<nAgoHaK> Ilang: ку
<AndreX> Ilang: к тебе
<SergeyIT> Ilang, к спорящим
<Ilang> я ее не руссифицирую
<Ilang> а баг с gdebi наблюдаю уже третий релиз бунты
<SergeyIT> а почему по-русски спрашивает?
<Ilang> неужто у кого то в русской локали пакет работает?
<Snowdrift> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Ilang> SergeyIT:  вам делать нечего?
<SergeyIT> ага
<Snowdrift> !ati-wow
<ubuntuhelp> Установка и настройка WOW (World Of Warcraft) для ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/configuring_wow_with_ati
<dmitrix> а можно удалить конфигурационные файлы удаленных программ?
<totiks> нужно
<nAgoHaK> dmitrix: а ты не предполагаешь юзать этот софт больше?
<dmitrix> nAgoHaK: нет, у меня очень много папок осталось в home директории когда тестировал софт и еще где то создались папки с конф файлами
<dmitrix> и теперь когда я ставлю новую программу и хочу отредактировать её конф файлы приходится долго искать
<nAgoHaK> ну удаляй
<dmitrix> а как? их там много и я не знаю какая папка от какой программы осталась
<SergeyIT> dmitrix, так перенеси  "ненужные" куда-нибудь, если что удалишь/восстановишь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой самый лучший почтовый клиент
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<AndreX> thunderbird?
<[v-8]_jupiter> наверно
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> в инете пишут что вроде самый вменяемый
<Umren> да он ниче
<Umren> остальные уг
<Umren> (хотя он тоже средненький)
<Umren> [v-8]_jupiter: use gmail luke
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я использую для себя gmail Но есть и корпооративный
<Umren> tb подойдет
<Umren> для этих целей его и юзаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Claws Mail
<[v-8]_jupiter> не пробовал?
<Umren> фуфло
<Umren> и эволюшн тоже
<[v-8]_jupiter> понял
<[v-8]_jupiter> спс
<SergeyIT> Umren, это смотря кому чего надо от почты
<Umren> мне надо что бы нормально с ldap работала
<Umren> ну и чтоб стабильно
<Umren> ну вот тб еще сам запоминает адреса (удобно)
<Umren> SergeyIT: помойму они все выполняют одну функцию
<Steel_Rat> с лдапом и эволюшн встроенный без проблем
<Umren> там поиск кривой
<Steel_Rat> обычный поиск
<SergeyIT> Umren, верно, по мне так и эволюшена хватает...
<kas> всем добрый день... ребят не подскажете как кодировку переключить в мессенджере Пиджин и др..  а то сообщения такие приходят (äåëèøêè?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> kas: для icq?
<kas> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> в настройках аккаунта cp1251
<kas> учетная запись ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> да
<kas> такс нашел.. а что вписать (ср1251) ?
<artus> CP1251
<artus> с большой
<kas> хорошо.. спасибо !
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я с маленькой пишу все работает
<artus> бывают глюки)
<[v-8]_jupiter> гг начиная с 9.04)
<kas> Да не ребят все норм.. заработало спасибо )
<invision> Ребят, вопрос есть, на убунте где логи хранятся по файлам открытым последним?
<invision> да и вообще ведутся же какие-то логи?
<AndreX> /var/log/
<invision> как чистить логи?)
<artus> они сами систятся
<artus> *ч
<invision> ясно, спс
<Snowdrift> у кого получалось поставить на 10.10 ати дрова ?
<Snowdrift> не HD
<AndreX> карта какая
<Snowdrift> Radeon X1950 GT
<Snowdrift> в последней версии дравера на оф сайте макс только Ubuntu/9.04
<oxothuk> утра)
<SergeyIT> Snowdrift, так ты все и сказал
<oxothuk> иав
<oxothuk> как моя кодировка?
<SergeyIT> плохо (
<oxothuk> чего так?
<SergeyIT> может утф, может 1251 - я дальтоник в этом (
<oxothuk> один-один
<oxothuk> проверка микрофона
<AndreX> ещё один разлетался )
<SergeyIT> в метро едет
<oxothuk> это прям какойто коитус martinlampe с каналом убунты
<oxothuk> а он оказывается вынослив в плане секса
<oxothuk> )))))))))))))
<AndreX> это ddos martinlampe
<oxothuk> когда же он на конец кончит?
<AndreX> когда забанят)
<baltazor> вопрос который я уже вчера задавал: есть ли консольный фтп клиент которвый одной строкой может переименовать (или удалить) файл на фтп сервере?
<dhoine> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста способ переподключения pppoe соединения после выхода из спящего режима.
<dhoine> Есть кто живой?
<dhoine> :-(
<oxothuk> тыц
<oxothuk> есть
<dhoine> оп
<dhoine> Подскажите пожалуйста способ переподключения pppoe соединения после выхода из спящего режима.
<dhoine> Использую tuxonice
<oxothuk> persist?
<dhoine> желательно обойтись без networkmanager
<mva> !ask| dhoine
<ubuntuhelp> dhoine: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> dhoine: » <oxothuk> | persist?
<dhoine> мм, немного подробнее, пожалуйста
<oxothuk>  dhoine: http://www.google.com.ua/search?hl=ru&lr=lang_ru&client=ubuntu&hs=ML0&channel=cs&tbs=lr:lang_1ru&q=persist+pppoe&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<dhoine> обрыв соединения не происходит
<oxothuk> тогда в чем трабла?
<dhoine> заснул, проснулся - старое подключение висит, но инет через его не идет
<oxothuk> dhoine:  В файле /etc/hibernate/common.conf можно настроить разнообразные твики, от гашения звука до рестарта сервисов и удаления/подгрузки драйверов. (с) Хабр
<dhoine> да читал
<oxothuk> я так понимаю, дописть в конфиг скрипт переподключения pppoe
<oxothuk> чтото типа poff && pon dsl-rovider
<oxothuk> **dsl-provider
<dhoine> спс, сейчас попробую
<dhoine2> нет, не работает
<newbie|2> тыдыщь.. я тут ?
<newbie|2> или все еще в шанхае?
<newbie|2> тры ты ты... шо за ВТФ ?
<dhoine2> што?
<artus> @voice newbie|2
<oxothuk> dhoine2:  что именно не работает?
 * nicloay am i here?
<SergeyIT> nicloay, пока здесь
<nicloay> ураа!
<dhoine2> poff && pon dsl-rovider в конфиге
<hivemind> test
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, Понг понг понг...
<nicloay> оставил свой лаптоп дома.. а тут только винда.. не думал что настроить ирк в венде так сложно
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как в evolution редактировать адресную книгу?
<hivemind> <nicloay>, не знаю, я у себя в венде mirc настроил вполне нормально
<SergeyIT> nicloay, не трогай каку )
<hivemind> Правда сейчас по понятной причине не юзаю
<nicloay> короче обратили меня.. из админа сделали крыса.. - теперь вот в шанхае.. :) хорошо всего лишь на 2 недели.. это просто ппц.. москма рядом не стояла
<hivemind> test | hivemind
<nicloay> jlewka: там вроде вкладка есть справа снизу - про контакты - там можешь выбрать разные группы и там их удалять добавлять редактировать
<AndreX> !test > hivemind
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, please see my private message
<jlewka> нечего такого че то не вижу...
<nicloay> jlewka: должен видеть - там должны быть контакты
<jlewka> список адресных книг, нашел, но, там нет возмождности что либо делать с ней
<GregIlya> как посмотреть историю моих сообщений в пиджине?
<nicloay> GregIlya: надо плагин ставить  об истории
<GregIlya> А как называется, не подскажешь?
<nicloay> да там найдешь - когда интефейс с плагинами откроешь - либо history либо история
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, или поиск по логам
<nicloay> супер вопрос :) "есть ктонибудь с шанхая :) ?Э
<SergeyIT> nicloay, скоро здесь тоже шанхай будет )
<nicloay> недай бох... этож ппц
<nicloay> сколько их тут - мильярды ))))
<GregIlya> скажите кто нить алгорит создания простого скрипта,сначала надо перейти в папку /usr/local/bin  потом создать в ней скрипт,какой именно командой??и потом когда скрипт напишу надо же ещё две какие то команды прописать?Какие?Буду очень благодарен за помощь..
<artus> GregIlya, можно проще )
<baltazor> вопрос который я уже вчера задавал (и сегодня тоже): есть ли консольный фтп клиент которвый одной строкой может переименовать (или удалить) файл на фтп сервере?
<GregIlya> Я сёдня делал уже это тока забыл слхранить из чата обьяснения,теперь снова приходистя вспоминать..
<artus> touch /usr/local/bin/script.sh && echo "#!/bin/sh" >  /usr/local/bin/script.sh
<Gerard> Артус привет
<Gerard> Перешёл на другой лаптоп...
<artus> @voice baltazor
<Gerard> 4поставил коньки, но у меня теперь не отображаются топ процессов
<GregIlya> это для меня сложнее потому что я не понимаю значания этих команд..
<baltazor> artus: ну и за что?
<GregIlya> ))
<Gerard> Куда копать?
<artus> baltazor, вот еще раз спросиш и уйдеш на неделю в баню, чтоб таки нагуглить смог
<baltazor> artus: за вопрос? тогда зачем канал?
<Gerard> Кажется что что то недоустановлено
<baltazor> artus: гугли , много гуглил, не нашел
<Gerard> Конфиги те же что и были...
<Xorkrus2> Gerard: где топ не отображается?
<artus> baltazor, ответа небыло? не, значит никто не знает, зачем спамить одно и тоже ?
<baltazor> artus: все фтп клиенты консольные могут переименовать если я захожу на фтп сервер и ввожу rename , но мне надо 1 строкой
<Gerard> xopek в коньках...
<xopek> baltazor: lftp
<artus> baltazor, зачем в 1й строке ?
<xopek> Gerard: мб конфиг не правильный?
<baltazor> artus: потому что мне надо это в скрипт запихнуть
<xopek> одной строкой может выполнить это множество клиентов
<artus> baltazor, а по ссх не проще ходить и переименовывать?
<xopek> а в скрипте одна строка не критична
<Gerard> xopekблин, написал же, на итих конфигах коньки работали как надо, но на другом лаптопе...
<baltazor> artus: по крону он будет удалять старый файл / переименовывать 2 прошлых и заливать новый, заливать я знаю как , а вот удалить и переименовать хз
<baltazor> artus: я должен каждый день заходить и руками переименовывать файл? мне что больше делать нечего :)
<artus> эм... а не проще ли это на сервере настроить?
<xopek> Gerard: блин я б щас матюгнулся да артус зобанед. конфиг показать не проще?
<baltazor> artus: имеем 2 сервер: 1 - веб , 2 - бэкап
<artus> ну
<baltazor> artus: веб серверов много, бэкап один, мне что на каждый веб делать скрипт?
<artus> ага, значит ты на вебсерверах приказываеш лить ?
<baltazor> artus: я приказываю веб серверу сделать бэкап , переименовать на фтп сервере старые 2 файл, 3 файл удалить, новый бэкап залить
<nicloay> backuppc
<nicloay> remote execution though ssh
<Gerard>  xopek http://paste.ubuntu.com/572231/
<nicloay> through ssh + rsync, and you can cpecify preprocess sh or different one script
<Gerard>  xopek всё что ниже PROCESSES ${hr 2} не работает... то есть не отображается
<artus> baltazor, мдя... а не вариант чтоб за устаревшими бекапами следил сервер, а ты сливал бекапы с вдатой создания ?
<nicloay> забыл извенится за мой испанский :)
<baltazor> artus: мне поставили конкретную задачу, я попросил помощи , в итоге я увидил игнор, когда я еще раз спросил ты поставил войс, теперь мне предлагают то что мне не нужно , канал "помощи" наз. , печально (
<artus> да потому что ды гданды пытаешся вырвать через задний проход
<artus> *л
<Gerard> канал помощи... это не говорит о том что тебе обязаны тут ответить, если кто нибудь из присутствующих знает решение проблемы схожей с твоей, я думаю он или она тебе без затруднений поможет
<GregIlya> Народ,подскажите пожалуста как в терминале создать с помошью gedit скрипт..
<GregIlya> )
<Gerard> Так что прости!
<nicloay> GregIlya: нажать ctrl-O в nano
<artus> Gerard, я тебе уже сказал как создать скрипт)
<baltazor> в общем все ясно
<baltazor> как обычно
<GregIlya> ну а команда какя всётаки??
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, рано тебе еще скрипты создавать. Файлы научись редактировать.
<xopek> Gerard: ща починю
<GregIlya> да мне простой скрипт надо сделать -#bin/bash  delay 10  conky
<artus> GregIlya, а проблема в чем ?
<GregIlya> я в терминале перешел в нужную папку какой косандой теперь скрипт файл создать?
<artus> только #!bin/sh  sleep 30 ; conky
<GregIlya> командой(не косандой),artus ок,спс..А какой командой всё таки?
<GregIlya> )
<artus> *#/bin/sh
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, иди учиться!
<GregIlya> куда?
<artus> GregIlya, блин, да в гедите напиши
<GregIlya> ну чо вам сложно казать что ли..
<artus> вот я думаю, толи ты тролиш толи тебе вообще не светит
<GregIlya> да я вроде простейший вопрос задаю - как в терминале создать файл gedit...
<artus> @voice GregIlya
<artus> еще раз спроси
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, а вот что такое файл?
<xopek> Gerard: ты не торопишься?)
<hivemind> SergeyIT, файл - это... Wait... O SHI--
<SergeyIT> Это как про Вовочку и глобус...
<CheshaNeko> GregIlya: touch file
<artus> CheshaNeko, тач ему не катит) ему гедитом ) в терминале ) создать)
<hivemind> <GregIlya>, ну touch <файл> && gedit <файл>, пишешь, что надо, а потом как скрипт сохраняешь наверно
<hivemind> artus, это как так?
<hivemind> gedit - гуёвая программа же
<artus> вот не знаю как так
<AndreX> ну для консоли нужно гедит консольный найти для начала
<hivemind> Это типа vim шоле?
<GregIlya> вот про такую команду я спрашивал sudo gedit conky  .....
<CheshaNeko>  рукалицо
<hivemind> <GregIlya>, ви таки тголль?
<artus> чегой ??????
<artus> нафиг судо
<hivemind> И тогда уж conkyrc, да
<SergeyIT> он в /usr/bin хочет редактировать
<hivemind> Ааа
<CheshaNeko> artus: а как?
<CheshaNeko> hivemind: ему не конфиг, а скрипт
<artus> mkdir ~/bin
<hivemind> Аа
<artus> touch conkysleep.sh
<hivemind> ясно
<artus> gedit ~/bin/conkysleep.sh
<hivemind> А у меня он не определяет кодировку например
 * SergeyIT пошел домой (а вы тут подгузники ему смените :) )
<artus> и туда #!/bin/sh
<hivemind> Я сейчас попробовал
<artus> sleep 30 ; conky &
<artus> chmod +x  ~/bin/conkysleep.sh
<artus> все
<hivemind> А сам бинарник коньков фиг прочитаешь
<hivemind> Хотя с помощью cat я получил кучу кракозябр
<hivemind> И чуток оглицкого текста, да
<CheshaNeko> hivemind: ты бинарники читаешь?
<hivemind> Ага:D
<hivemind> Я случайно бинарник. Это плохо?
<CheshaNeko> hivemind: ну если еще и выполнить его сам можешь, то хорошо.
<hivemind> В смысле выполнить? Запустить?
<CheshaNeko> hivemind: забей. у шучу ^_^
<hivemind> )
<TbMa> всем ку. есть у кого свободное время?
<artus> !ask | TbMa
<ubuntuhelp> TbMa: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmay> чоувастутпроисходит?
<CheshaNeko> dmay: ^^
<TbMa> http://goo.gl/ooCYi сижу на убунте второй день.. не получается поставить тему для гнома по ссылке вначале сообщения, пытаюсь скопировать все папки в /usr/share/themes но невыходит видимо из-за прав, но пасс на рут тоже не спрашивается
<artus> TbMa, ~/.themes/
<dmay> а ту тупую шнягу "для блондинок" из окошка с настройком тем уже выпилили чтоль?
<hivemind> <TbMa, открой окно с темами и перетащи tar.gz с темой туда
<TbMa> artus, что в данном случае означает тильда? dmay, через менеджер именно эта тема не ставится
<dmay> ну где там в два клика из каталога качать можно было
<artus> TbMa, домашний каталог
<GregIlya> я наверно всем порядком поднадоел, но правильый вот это скрипт?
<GregIlya> #!/bin/sh -e
<GregIlya> #sleep 30 ; conky
<GregIlya> /usr/sbin/mescripts
<GregIlya> exit 0
<dmay> ааа.... у мусье особо утонченный вкус
<dmay> GregIlya: няка няка
<artus> мдя
<dmay> !paste | GregIlya
<ubuntuhelp> GregIlya: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> GregIlya, я тебе написал уже, тебе занятся нечем ?
<dmay> artus: я за бан :3
<SA4ok> Обращение к программистам: с чего начать? Мне дали курсовик отдельный от группы по собственному желанию. Задача: написать то-либо на каком-либо языке программирования (сам в шоке, думал тему дадут и скажут на чем писать). Как варианты - сайт/слабе
<GregIlya> не надо бан...(
<artus> SA4ok, причем тут убунта ?
<dmay> SA4ok: лол. пиши хелловорлд на выжлбасике же
<SA4ok> не, я о графической программе более солидной
<TbMa> artus, в домашнем каталоге такой папки нет, или её просто не видно, а при попытке создать - ругается что .themes уже используется в этой папке
<artus> TbMa, ls -la
<CheshaNeko> SA4ok: и чтобы текст мигал
<artus> при открытии терминала )
<SA4ok> и при чем убунта - при том что хочу чтоб то что учу можно было хоть как то использовать в линухе
<GregIlya> #!bin/sh  sleep 30 ; conky вот этот что ли?=-O
<artus> или ctrl+h в наутилусе жмакни
<dmay> SA4ok: пиши хелловорлд на выжлбасике с винформами :3
<TbMa> artus, помогло спасибо
<GregIlya> после сохранения надо ещё что делать?или уже можно скрипт в автозапуск ставить?
<GregIlya> Я вам более не буду докучать через 5 мин...
<tepliy> hi all
<SA4ok> поставлю вопрос по-другому: мне нефиг делать и хочу начать учить какой то язык (нынче востребованный) программирования. на ем вам приятнее писать и что?
<artus>    CheshaNeko | SA4ok: и чтобы текст мигал                                                                 │+nicloay
<artus> @voice SA4ok
<FOREvERz> привет всем)
<tepliy> кто подскажет как сейчас обстоят дела с бтрфс, а что-то обзоры все старые гуглятся
<artus> SA4ok, поставлю вопрос еще раз : причем тут канад бубунты?
<artus> *л
<SA4ok> больше не у кого спросить
<SA4ok> ыы.. пойдука я куда подальше отсюда) пока помидорами не забросали
<hivemind> Sa4ok, возьми исходники чьей-нибудь программы и предоставь, опенсорос же
<hivemind> А теперь вали
<hivemind> *опенсорс
<FOREvERz> ребяты, подскажите как вообще писать sh скрипТ? Я создал документ, открываю его... первая строчка какая там? чото там #/bin/bash/ или как?:(
<artus> #!/bin/sh
<hivemind> Кстати, таки да
<FOREvERz> artus: а дальше пишу команды такие же как и в терминале?)
<artus> практически)
<niko33> Помогите, не могу установить ТВ тюнер (Asus us1-100) Ubuntu 10.10
<FOREvERz> artus: а какая разница?)
<artus> FOREvERz, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ изучай 0
<hivemind> Я ещё на винде помню пытался скрипты писать)
<hivemind> Там на 7 есть прога PowerShell ISE
<hivemind> Типа язык программирования
<niko33> Что ни кто не поможет?
<hivemind> ДАже объекты есть!
<dmay> а зачем сачка прогнали? я только хотел ему загнать телегу про два самых востребованных языка - китайский и англицкий (
<hivemind> niko, я помогу
<hivemind> "Никто" пишется слитно
<hivemind> Помог
<hivemind> ?
<dmay> hivemind: по сравнению с PS даже крутой-Ъ-супер-zsh это примитивная студенческая поделка, ага :3
<FOREvERz> artus: вкратце: если Я напишу в скрипте ./wine '/tratata/tata/' будет ли оно исполняться при запуске?
<niko33> Хаха смешно
<niko33> Спасибо за помощь
<dmay> niko33: твтюнеры в линуксах это как подростковый секс - все вопят что он есть, но никто не видел и сам не занимался
<dmay> так что лучше купи елевизор )
<skai> dmay: я занимался сексом.и ставил тивитюнер в убунте
<dmay> skai: одновременно штоле? :3
<niko33> я 4 дня уже танцую вокруг этого тюнера
<skai> dmay: поочередно
<dmay> skai: ну так помоги человеку ;)
<artus> FOREvERz, не
<artus> FOREvERz, делай лутше cd /zzz/zz/zzz && wine xxx.exe
<FOREvERz> artus: ок, а чем лучше? =)
<skai> dmay: не.он сведет меня с ума
<artus> FOREvERz, да как то оно проще )
<artus> можно конечно wine "zzz/zzz/zzz/xxx.exe"
<FOREvERz> artus: а chmod +x эт обязательно для скриптов?)
<niko33> с тюнером ни кто не поможет?
<dmay> skai: ну вот, я ж говорю - все кричат, а как до дела доходит - пф )
<hivemind> Блин, летаю
<skai> artus: оно лучге не тем, что проще, а тем, что некоторые проги не пускаются, если их запускать не из папки проги
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, таки да. Так кошегнее
<skai> dmay: ну так ты ему помоги.а я не собираюсь читать его "ни кто".меня огорчает безграмотность
<skai> dmay: и да.кричишь тут только ты
<artus> FOREvERz, ну вобще да )
<artus> skai, неу если прописать путь и его екранировать то запустится
<dmay> skai: у меня твтюнеров на динуксе, слава богу не было, я ж ему могу только помочь на яндекс.маркете хорошую недорогую плазму подобрать :3
<FOREvERz> ок, спасибки =))
<hivemind> А PS вообще самый кошегный язык. А самый кошегный браузер - IE
<hivemind> Вот
<dmay> кстати, а ведь лежит усбшный где-то... и линупс есть, правда уже сломаный
<dmay> ппробовать чтоль вечерком поиграться...
<hivemind> <dmay>, линупс сломанный?
<dmay> hivemind: ага
<skai> artus: не.экранирование не помогает.после запуска они начинают искать ресурсы в текущей папке, откуда запустили.то есть из корня хомяка
<skai> artus: этим особливо грешат старые игры
<dmay> так что надо будет его тупо переустановить )
<hivemind> Хм, на чём же ты сидишь?
<niko33> я себе уже весь моск вынес этим тюнером(((
<dmay> niko33: а мог бы за эти два дня пойти и заработать бабла на новый телик
<hivemind> niko33, ПиЧаЛьКа((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
<dmay> ну или хотя бы на первый взнос в кредит
<dmay> мня
<dmay> ушёл
<dmay> не устраивайте ту срачей без меня
<skai> dmay: окей
<skai> @kban --user dmay 3600
<FOREvERz> skai: ты очень зол =(
<korvin> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<FOREvERz> ;d
<FOREvERz> :D
<tepliy> niko33: я вокруг своего тюнера 2 месяца бегал - в результате радио отлично работает, пульт ДУ настроил (Кстати весчь!) а каналы как-то ненужны стали, я и плюнул, тьфу
<niko33> tepliy:  Как настроил?
<artus> niko33, на предмет тюнера в гугл или на форум, если там нет то на англоязычные форумы
<san4o> tepliy: кстати да. пультом удобно пользоватся. да и подхватывает его обычно сразу убунта
<niko33> На форуме нету ничего, в гугле тоже мало
<tepliy> niko33: принимаешь позу кабана, представляешь гугл в виде желудевого дерева и начинаешь рыть, рыть, рыть....
<artus> ну знафит не судьба
<san4o> niko33: на будущее. если плануруеш покупку какойто железяки желательно заранее посмотреть как она с пингвинами дружит
<gregory_> что за железо не работает?
<FOREvERz> а Я раньше так мечтал поставить себе на ноклу сенсорную пингвина какого-то))
<niko33> Железо: Asus us1
<gregory_> что не работает?
<niko33> Вобще не работает
<tepliy> у бубунты как раз список поддерживаемого оборудования где-то на оф.сайте есть
<tepliy> niko33: lspci? lsusb&
<niko33> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0b05:1756 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<hivemind> Значит есть что-то
<tepliy> кто что плохого про btrfs скажет?
<gregory_> у кого-нибудь была проблема с индикатором раскладки? не менялся язык на панели 10.10 ubuntu
<san4o> niko33:если система нормально роспознала то будет чтото типа   Multimedia controller или  Video Broadcast Decoder
<niko33> Только вот так
<niko33> и хз что делать
<tepliy> был баг с раскладкой в 10,10 и в 11,04, вроде пофиксили
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<hivemind> Ну у меня модем вообще
<hivemind> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 1edf:6004
<hivemind> Всё
<hivemind> Больше не отображается
<hivemind> Но модем работает
<niko33> Bus 004 Device 008: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem   (вот модем)
<san4o> hivemind: usb  или pci ?
<hivemind> san4o, usb
<niko33> у меня usb
<hivemind> Но он работает и поэтому мне пофигу
<niko33> Тюнер не рабоает
<niko33> Запуск tvtime 1.0.2.
<niko33> Чтение конфигурации из /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<niko33> Чтение конфигурации из /home/niko/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<niko33> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: Нет такого файла или каталога
<niko33> mixer: Can't open device /dev/mixer, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<niko33> Ошибка сегментирования
<tepliy> niko33: ну. а что ты делаешь? какая система?
<artus> @voice Big_Aziz
<artus> @devoice Big_Aziz
<hivemind> Я вот не знаю, где я могу спросить про gens
<artus> @voice niko33
<artus> !paste | niko33
<ubuntuhelp> niko33: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<niko33> Система  Linux niko-Inspiron-1501 2.6.35-26-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jan 30 08:10:51 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<tepliy> niko33: вебка есть? мож /dev/video1&
<niko33> Вебки нету
<tepliy> niko33: ls /dev/video*
<FOREvERz> э, у меня тут такая проблемка возникла...
<niko33> нету таких файлов dev/Video
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, ну:
<FOREvERz> скажить, у меня бывает иногда такое, что пробел словно залипает или Я его зажал...
<FOREvERz> странички в ФФ спускаются, все ссылки переключаются и все такое =(
<FOREvERz> а, или tab
<FOREvERz> Я не понял ещё толком))
<tepliy> niko33: а какой чип у тюнера?
<hivemind> Клаву передёрнуть пробовал?
<niko33> NXP saa7136e
<undead> всем привет
<hivemind> ВИD
<undead> подскажите как обновится с openoffice 3.2 до 3,3
<undead> ubuntu 10.10
<niko33> Что вид?
<FOREvERz> hivemind: а разве в клаве может быть проблема? никогда в масдае такого не видел(
<hivemind> undead, в синаптике отметить для обновления?
<Big_Aziz> artus: что с тобой за что голос
<hivemind> <niko33>, да так...
<artus> Big_Aziz, да промахнулся)
<Big_Aziz> artus: все норм :) я понял
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, ну у меня помню на джойстике A запала, я передёрнул и норм
<artus> Big_Aziz, я ж сразу коректором замазал) и вообще ) ты ничего не видел)
<hivemind> <artus>
<Big_Aziz> artus: ок
<FOREvERz> hivemind: значит думаешь убунта не виновата?(
<hivemind> А здесь голос это что-то плохое?
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, возможно и она как-то неправильно определять стала
<FOREvERz> hivemind: войс это предупреждение. за ним ворде бан следует)
<hivemind> Ну передёрнуть не мешало бы, тем более если usb
<hivemind> Даже ребутаться не придется
<FOREvERz> hivemind: неа, пс пополам
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, ого
<FOREvERz> Я просто нажимаю кнопочку какую-то и оно сбивается)
<FOREvERz> тойсть прекращает)
<hivemind> А на большинстве каналов это наоборот хорошо голос иметь))
<niko33> что с тюнером?
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, тогда выключи комп, вытащи и вставь клаву, включи комп
<hivemind> <niko33>, если тебе никто не отвечает, значит никто не знает
<undead> если вас не затруднит можно подробнее
<tepliy> niko33: dmesg|grep saa7136
<niko33> dmesg|grep saa7136 ни чего
<FOREvERz> niko33: для меня вообще компутерный тюнер нечто крутое, у меня ток возле телека тюнер спутниковый и всо =\
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, мож поможет
<FOREvERz> hivemind: нет необходимости, помогает просто нажать какую-то кнопку, тот же пробел, к примеру =)
<hivemind> А как вообще в убунтах со спутниковым инетом?
<tepliy> niko33: хз, у меня он подхватился сам, гугли по saa 7136
<hivemind> DVB-карты там
<hivemind> Я так понимаю тихий ужас?
<niko33> а ядро и система какая у тебя7  tepliy?
<FOREvERz> hivemind: ммм... не наю, у меня спутниковый телевизор токо) а инет адсл с завышенным пингом =(
<hivemind> Чёрт
<FOREvERz> Я слышал такую байку
<tepliy> niko33: по идее saa713x должны подхватываться без проблем
<artus> FOREvERz, хех, ты еще пинги завышеные не видел)
<hivemind> ДА что ж у меня с gens-то?
<hivemind> У меня пинг как правило 400-500
<FOREvERz> что можно подключить както тюнер к компу и получать со спутника всю инфу, которую качают с моего региона по спутнику)
<niko33> подхватывается но ни чего tvtime не запускается
<tepliy> niko33: 10,04 - 2,6,32-29
<FOREvERz> hivemind: у меня в пределах 100-150, но даже играть в КС порой мешает... а раньше в crysis wars все сервера кикали(
<niko33> у меня 10.10
<FOREvERz> о, ещё вопрос.... актуален прям щас для меня....
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, это не байка
<FOREvERz> hivemind: моно так делать?)
<hivemind> Это называется "рыбалка", у меня раньше был спутниковый инет(я ушёл из-за высоких тарифов), я так музыку качал
<tepliy> niko33: не подхватился он у тебя - /dev/video - нету, dmesg тоже молчит
<hivemind> Кстати, это не тарифицировалось, т.е было абсолютно бесплатно
<FOREvERz> hivemind: классна, надо что-то специальное иметь или как?) у меня токо тюнер, Я так смогу?)
<hivemind> Если бы можно было сейчас DVB карту в комп впихнуть, я бы это сделал
<FOREvERz> да, это типа незаконно или како так)
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, это законно
<hivemind> Кажется
<FOREvERz> hivemind: тогда нужно какое-то устройство специальное?
<niko33> у меня такое чувство что модуль saa 7136 отсутствует((
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, нет, тебе нужна DVB-карта
<FOREvERz> мм.... у меня в тюнер походу такую можно вставлять)
<FOREvERz> лан, фтопку тюнер...
<FOREvERz> подскажите вот с чем...
<FOREvERz> у меня кажется во фстабе прописано, чтобы загружалась одна прога каждый раз с запуском компа.... она запускается, но иногда мне нужно поглядеть в её консоль или хотя бы убить процесс, чтобы заново запустить)) вопрос: почему он не виден в системн
<tepliy> в фстабе?
<FOREvERz> ну Я не помню, кажется в файле где от рута выполняются команды при запуске убунты
<hivemind> Я свою брал за 2500 кажется
<hivemind> Но это было лет 5 назад
<hivemind> А щито за фстаб?
<hivemind> Автозапуск шоле?
<hivemind> Сорри за нубский вопрос
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, а в тюнер нет смысла её вставлять
<FOREvERz> да, автозапуск
<hivemind> DVB-карта это кбгбе тюнер для еомпа
<hivemind> *компа
<FOREvERz> hivemind: интернетовскую, ты имеешь ввиду?
<hivemind> *кагбе
<FOREvERz> мм... а как тада называются карты которые вставляют в тюнер?
<hivemind> DVB-карта, это типа спутникового тюнера для компа, плюс выполняет роль разъёма
<FOREvERz> аа... и дорогие они нынче?)
<hivemind> Без неё ты куда будешь вставлять тарелку?
<hivemind> Сейчас не знаю
<hivemind> ЛЕт 5 назад брал за 2500
<FOREvERz> hivemind: Я ж не знал, думал что както тюнер соединить с компом можно)) например, у меня по rs232 соединен он с компом))
<FOREvERz> 2500 рублёу?)
<hivemind> А вообще, если через тюнер, подсоединённый к компу, можно телевизор с компа смотреть, значит и рыбалкой заниматься можно
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, ага
<Snowdrift> !sc2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sc2'
<Snowdrift> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<hivemind> Так что я думаю, не нужна тебе карта скорее всего
<hivemind> !gens
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gens'
<FOREvERz> hivemind: мм... pci )
<hivemind> Что pci?
<FOREvERz> hivemind: что по поводу автозапуска, что можн с этим процессом замутить?(
<FOREvERz> карты pci)
<tepliy> hivemind: ты ему объясни что такое рыбалка,
<FOREvERz> та не над, у меня же карты нету)
<niko33> ладно всем спасибо
<FOREvERz> niko33: прости. реально не знаю чем могу помочь0
<hivemind> <FOREvERz>, я так подумал, карта наверное не нужна
<FOREvERz> hivemind: м... а что же нада?)
<hivemind> Ну у тебя же есть тюнер
<hivemind> Попробуй к компу законнектить, может подхватит
<FOREvERz> по rs232?
<FOREvERz> подключал, винда молчит, у меня по этому проводу токо шаринг идёт)
<hivemind> Правда я не знаю, есть ли проги для рыбалки под линь
<hivemind> А чего с чем шаринг?
<hivemind> На тюнере что-то хранится?
<FOREvERz> мм... шаринг ключей каналов из инета, чтобы "нахаляву" смотреть пакеты)
<FOREvERz> нахаляву - примерно 3$ в месяц, за некоторые 5)
<tepliy> гоу слип
<Snowdrift> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<hivemind> OH SHI--
<hivemind> Ничего себе
<Snowdrift> ха
<hivemind> Значит, карта таки нужна
<hivemind> Наверно
<hivemind> Не спеши покупать только
<FOREvERz[a]> hivemind: ну эт Я для общего развития спрашиваю, покупать не буду) они самые дешевые стоят по 500 грн, это гдето 60$.... Я лучше себе на гитарный проц собирать буду)
<Snowdrift> тут все из украины?
<FOREvERz> не
<xoveax> нет
<FOREvERz> но Я и укры
<FOREvERz> из*
<dropsql> всем привет
<dropsql> люди подскажите плз, как убрать автонастройку микрофона в linux?
<Snowdrift> просто почему то именно так показалось
<FOREvERz> dropsql: не наю =(
<FOREvERz> Snowdrift: не, это у тебя паранойя)
<Snowdrift> нет микрафона (
<FOREvERz> а у меня микрофон в вебке вставлен =(
<FOREvERz> у меня кажется во фстабе прописано, чтобы загружалась одна прога каждый раз с запуском компа.... она запускается, но иногда мне нужно поглядеть в её консоль или хотя бы убить процесс, чтобы заново запустить)) вопрос: почему он не виден в системн
<Snowdrift> ааааааааааааа
<Snowdrift> вот интересно
<Snowdrift> некоторые уркаинские домены рашку банят и непонятно за что
<Snowdrift> а рашанские банят ли краинские?
<Snowdrift> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Snowdrift> !ping 8.8.8.8
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping 8.8.8.8'
<Snowdrift> :)
<Snowdrift> и почему в рашке особо ирц не прижилось
<Snowdrift> (
<Galaxy2000> потому что эпоха компьютеризации пришлась на расцвет im клиентов походу
<Snowdrift> в пендосии то хорошо ирц юзают
<dropsql> http://loadpicture.ru/images/jzjjzj.png подскажите плз, как этот глюк убрать? :(
<Snowdrift> если серьезный вопрос то проще к ним (
<FOREvERz> irc? Я юзаю :D
<skai> @voice Snowdrift
<Snowdrift> мммммммммм
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Snowdrift about v
<ubuntuhelp> Snowdrift, please see my private message
<Snowdrift> ок
<dropsql> на той стороне скайп 5, у всех и тоже самое :(
<dropsql> подскажите
<Scorpio> msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Snowdrift> стоит ubuntu 10.10 карта ati radeon X1950 GT дрова открытые. реально ли пойграть в игру под wine? скажем StarCraft2
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell Scorpio about nick
<ubuntuhelp> Scorpio, please see my private message
<ur5imw>  реально:)...
<Snowdrift> вот 5сек назад
<Snowdrift> установилась игра это самая
<Snowdrift> видео играло все вроде ок
<Snowdrift> но все меню зелено желтое
<Snowdrift> как будто 16 цветов что сделать?
<ur5imw>  в вайне 16 цветов?
<Snowdrift> да вот фиг поймеш
<Snowdrift> нажал настройки там все ок
<Snowdrift> а там где логин в батл нет всего пару цветов
<Snowdrift> как будто что то не хватает
<ur5imw> ..... а вайн настраивал?
<Snowdrift> да
<Snowdrift> щас скажу что делал
<ur5imw>  библиотеки подкачивал?
<Snowdrift> winetricks droid fontfix fontsmooth-rgb gdiplus gecko vcrun2008 vcrun2005 d3dx9 win7
<Snowdrift> вот
<kas> не могу зарегиться на форуме убунту... покажеться всем странным но (вылетает ошибка что я неправильно ответил на контр. вопросы это в каком году была олимпиада 80 и фамилия действующего президента РФ) в чем прикол почему ошибка ? ))
<ur5imw>  не ,ни чего толкового я тебе по этому повду не подскажу...
<Snowdrift> ur5imw, ты мне?
<dropsql> хотябы скажите плз как узнать в чем причина :(
<ur5imw>  ага
<Snowdrift> )
<artus> dropsql, пиши в поддержку скайпа
<ka2r> Ребят в чем причина то? или у нас президент сменился за последний час ? ))
<Snowdrift> разыскиваю человека который запустил sc2 под ubuntu 10.10
<gavaets> Ку всем! А есть ли какая-нибудь программа на ubuntu, позволяющая звонить на мобильные телефоны? Желательно бесплатно.
<artus> !appdb | Snowdrift
<ubuntuhelp> Snowdrift: Информация о том, как установить рызличные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Snowdrift> artus, все по мануалу
<Snowdrift> был я там
<Snowdrift> запустилось же
<Snowdrift> но как будто 16 цветов
<artus> Snowdrift, ну значит туда же на форум с описанием бага
<artus> или на канал вайна
<artus> Snowdrift, это не проблема убунты
<Snowdrift> может дело в открытых дровайх ати
<artus> может )
<Snowdrift> кстате куда запостить проблему убунты?
<freeman112> Доброго времени суток. Имеется сканер HP scanjet 3110, который хочу подружить с  Убунтой 10.04. Через SimpleScan вроде работает, но слегка полосит (под ЗлоОсью такого не было). Подскажите, есть ли драйвер для линукс и где его взять? На оффициальном сайте смотрел - н
<freeman112> ету.
<ka2r> установил Windows XP а она не отоброжаеться в grub что сделать?
<Big_Aziz> снести к ядренной матери
<Snowdrift> добавь ее в меню лист
<freeman112> Да и вообще, в драйвере ли проблема?
<Snowdrift> нашол багу в nsswitch.conf
<Snowdrift> дурь с днс
<Snowdrift> именно в убунте
<artus> freeman112, g3130 ?
<freeman112> <artus>, да, он самый
<dropsql> artus: ну у меня у знакомого всё хорошо. Вот и думаю что дело у меня... а не в скайпе...
<evanation> здраствуйте. почему правило iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE сбрасывается каждый раз после перезагрузки компьютера?
<Snowdrift> artus, интерестно убунта это по сути набор всякого софта которе крутится в юзер ленде под я дром торвальца
<Snowdrift> тоесть это тупо дистр
<artus> freeman112, согласно https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersHp не факт что будет работать адекватно )
<Snowdrift> + скрипты зачастую кривые
<Snowdrift> ппц короче
<Snowdrift> щас наверное в бан уйду
<Snowdrift> :)
<artus> dropsql, скайп работает, причем нормально, причем даже со смартфоном в качестве вебкамеры, соответственно что ты там за глюк отловил непонятно )
<freeman112> artus, ясно. Придется похоже смириться... Спасибо за помощь))
<dropsql> artus: ну вот и думаю... можно какт узнать в чем дело? мож какт оттестить? :)
<artus> dropsql, гуглить и еще раз гуглить)
<Snowdrift> evanation, напиши скрипт и положи его в загрузку системы
<dropsql> artus: знать бы что гуглить :)
<Snowdrift> evanation, скажем в /etc/init.d/NAT
<Snowdrift> evanation, update-rc.d NAT defaults
<Snowdrift> это так в краце
<Snowdrift> но у убунте это неотносится )
<evanation> Snowdrift, в скрипте прописать правила?
<evanation> так же как в консоли только без судо?
<Snowdrift> evanation, да создай там фаил
<Snowdrift> в нем правелло
<Snowdrift> прова скажем 755
<Snowdrift> и update-rc.d NAT defaults
<dropsql> artus: http://loadpicture.ru/images/1bkb.png вот техническая информация, может чтот скажет это? :)
<toxa> а что делается по команде cp -la    папка1 папка2 ? почему у папка1 размер меняется после этого?
<Snowdrift> как размер папки смотриш?
<Snowdrift> du -sh ?
<Snowdrift> это тоже неотноситмя к ubuntu
<evanation> Snowdrift, релог, заранее спасибо, если норм будет то инет врубать не стану уже
<Snowdrift> evanation, рад помоч!!!
<toxa> да
<toxa> по du -sh становится маленькой... пока копию т.е. папку2 не удалишь
<toxa> хочу понять что при этом происходит....
<Snowdrift> хз есть же понятия размер файла и затятое им простарнство на носителе
<toxa> не я о том что что-то превращается в линку жесткую.....
<Snowdrift> можно держать  1 фаил и несколько жостких ссылок и размер небудет увеличиватся пока будет существовать хотябы 1 жосткая ссылка
<Snowdrift> 1 фаил = нода
<Snowdrift> ну я так вырозился по дуратски
<hivemind> Глупый вопрос: Если на виртуальной машине ввести sudo rm -rf /, с реальным винчестером ничего не будет?
<Snowdrift> вроде убунта это заблочила
<hivemind> Каак?
<GuestArbaiter> Ну почему все нормальные ники всегда заняты?))))
<fr1lancer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> fr1lancer, Failed!
<hivemind> А я так хотел rm -rf /...
<fr1lancer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> fr1lancer, Fail!
<hivemind> Пичалька...
<fr1lancer> привет
<hivemind> А всё таки, если получится, это реальный винт не затронет?
<Snowdrift> нет
<kostya> привет
<AndreX> да не зацепит
<jiuxa4> не должно
<Snowdrift>  / это рутовый каталог ептеть
<hookah> П
<hookah> блин
<kostya> подскажите мне про такую штуку.
<kostya> Стоит ubuntu 10.10 подключен монитор и телек. включил экран входа в систему, у меня 2 пользователя, видео карта gefors 8600gt драйвера проприетарные включен TwinView когда залогинешся все нормально, но почему то список пользователей выводится на телек, это не очень уд
<kostya> обно. как сделать что бы выводилось на монитор?
<GuestArbaiter> ну так это же рутовый каталог псевдовинта
<artus> выстави приоритет монитора
<Snowdrift> ну это надо на xorg вопросы задовать )
<fr1lancer> скушай пейот и вырази намерение
<fr1lancer> :0))
<kostya> дак он к меня и так стоит в приорити
<kostya> сейчас xorg выложу
<hivemind> Ну попробую
<hookah> блин ну хочется удалить рут на виртуалке - возьми и удали =) потом нам расскажешь че получилось
<artus> @voice Snowdrift
<artus> Snowdrift, умничаем ?
<hivemind> Буду жив - отпишусь
<kostya> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
<kostya> # nvidia-settings:  version 260.19.06  (buildd@yellow)  Mon Oct  4 15:59:51 UTC 2010
<Snowdrift> artus, правела канала не нарушал!!!
<kostya> Section "ServerLayout"
<kostya> # Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"
<kostya>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<AndreX> kostya поменяй местами моник и телевизор
<kostya>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<artus> @kick kostya flood
<hookah> artus: бдишь =)
<hivemind> hookah, я просто боюсь, что винт реальный тоже потрётся
<hivemind> Недайбог же
<hookah> hivemind: с чего вдруг бы он потерся?
<hookah> ты команду задашь в терминале на виртуалке?
<hivemind> ׸рт его знает :D
<hivemind> hookah, да
<artus> Snowdrift, ты хочеш о правилах поговорить?
 * Snowdrift думаеь надо лог на лор бросить )
 * Snowdrift думаеь надо лор на лор бросить )
<hivemind> на виртуалке
<Snowdrift> тфу
<Snowdrift> artus, да можеш забанить
<Snowdrift> мне не жалко
<hookah> ну вот на виртуалке и потрется, терминал виртуальной машины ну никак хоть ты тресни к твоему реальному терминалу не относится
<kostya4000> всмысле монитор поменять местами?
<artus> !paste | kostya4000
<ubuntuhelp> kostya4000: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<kostya4000> ок
<kostya4000> невкурсе был
<AndreX> kostya4000: монитор и телик местами поменяй
<kostya4000> где?
<hivemind> Ну вроде я читал, что до реального винта виртуалка никак не доберётся
<hivemind> Ну, если конечно общую папку не выставить
<artus> kostya4000, nvidia-settings
<AndreX> kostya4000: на видеокарте
<kostya4000> местами менял не помогает
<artus> hivemind, не потрется, только контейнер потреш
<hookah> hivemind: думай сам. если у тебя убунта на виртуалке и убунта на компе, и у тебя на ВИРТУАЛКЕ в папке home/user лежит файл блаблабла.txt и точно такой же на реальной машине по тому же адресу
<Snowdrift> есть тут люди которые всетаки играют в старик2 под убунтой 10.10?
<kostya4000> все равно окно приветствия отображается на дркгом экране
<AndreX> kostya4000: ну значит как artus сказал
<hivemind> hookah, у меня виртуалка под виндой
<artus> @voice Snowdrift
<hivemind> На убунту мне влом ставить
<artus> Snowdrift, нефиг войс сбрасывать
<Snowdrift> artus, у тебя мания величия?
<kostya4000> там тоже не меняется
<artus> Snowdrift, ты хочеш поговорить?
<hookah> hivemind: ничего не затрет. виртуалка создает у тебя на винте "виртуальный" винт - вот на нем и потрешь то что хочешь
<Snowdrift> artus, если только по делу
<Snowdrift> artus, нет времини на еренду
<hookah> Snowdrift: из того что ты сказал на настоящий момент по делу не было ничего
<Snowdrift> а что было по делу*?
<Snowdrift> у меня диср убунту
<Snowdrift> я хоче зупустить под вине старик
<Snowdrift> хорошо
<AndreX> kostya4000: а в параметры - мониторы попробу поменять
<Snowdrift> пойдем не туда
<Snowdrift> у меня убуднте я хочу дрова поставить
<Snowdrift> куда попать?
<Snowdrift> копать
<Snowdrift> темно дети спять я прошу прощения за ошибки
<AndreX> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<artus> @kban --user Snowdrift 86400  флут, намереное искаженние рус. языка. сутки на чтение правил
<artus> ой) очепятка )
<AndreX> ))
<nicloay> копать огород... думаю по весне.. самое то...
<hivemind> Отлично, попробую
<hookah> artus: гы =) давно пора было, он сам тебя просил забанить, я буж дано удовлетворил просьбу
<kostya4000> в мониторах он вообще видит все это дело как один большой монитор и не разделяет его не два
<hivemind> Правда её сначала поставить надо
<hookah> hivemind: кого?
<kostya4000> в х все нормально отображается
<hivemind> убунту на виртуалку
<kostya4000> проблема только когда пользователя выбираеш он это окно на телек выводит
<artus> kostya4000, вот http://itmages.ru/image/view/134891/7efa3e88 все нормально, 8600
<hookah> hivemind: че-то мне вообще логи не понятна =) у тебя счас оффтоп, убунты не стоит, и ты спрашиваешь че будет если бы убунта была (!) и если в ее терминале набрать rm /?
<hookah> логика*
<kostya4000> дак у меня также только разрешения поболее
<kostya4000> я же говорю что после логина проблем нет, проблема только с меню выбора пользователя
<hivemind> hookah, убунта стоит, но реальная
<hivemind> Ÿ я сносить не хочу
<hookah> ну не сноси
<hivemind> Под виндой есть ещё убунта
<hivemind> Вот на ней я хочу сделать rm /
<hivemind> JFF
<hookah> ну сделай, только смысл какой?
<hookah> ради эксперимента? сделай.
<hookah> на реальном харде ниче не затрешь
<FOREvERz> ммм... а что за такая фатальная команда rm?
<FOREvERz> :D
<kostya4000> вот как у меня выглядит http://itmages.ru/image/view/134896/eba33812
<kostya4000> а во время выбора пользователя это окно отображается на мониторе где телка с мерсом а должно быть слева
<hivemind> Foreverz, rm - удалить
<hivemind> rm -rf /
<FOREvERz> kostya4000: классный моник, у меня меньше))
<hivemind> Удалить всё, ничего не спрашивая, начиная с корневой директории
<FOREvERz> hivemind: Я про эт слышал, и примерно знаю что оно делает.. не понимаю, нах оно)
<FOREvERz> для этого нужен или рут или судо?)
<hivemind> Just For Fun
<hivemind> Да, нужен
<hookah> FOREvERz: ясен пень
<kostya4000> меня только из-за этого косяка на винду тянет назад))
<FOREvERz> :D kostya4000, зато у меня видео 8600 гтс :D которая дает артефакты, чтоб она =(
<kostya4000> и из-за того что мкв тормозят
<artus> FOREvERz, gts не дает артефакты ) вот уже 3й год как пользуюсь и все не видел их)
<hivemind> kostya4000, артефакты?
<kostya4000> у меня тоже артефакты были я ее термофеном погрел и прошло
<hookah> artus: вот скажи мне, ты же бдишь? значи ты это ВСЕ читаешь? ))
<hivemind> Возможно перегревается
<FOREvERz> artus: у меня была inno3d видюха, она сгорела от молнии... мне заменили на GIGABYTE... дает артефакты, Я те говорю
<artus> hookah, ога)))
<kostya4000> или в духовку ее на минут 5-10 при 350градусах
<artus> FOREvERz, температура на карточке какая ?
<FOREvERz> artus: ммм... без дополнительного кулера была под 80-85, ибо система охлаждения пассиная - Silent Pipe3, хотя у меня кулер на проце очень шумный, не вижу смысла в таком охлаждении)
<hivemind> ЭТо наоборот, от перегрева скорее всего
<FOREvERz> artus: поставил на радиатор кулер - в пределах нормы - от 46 до 55 наверн..
<kostya4000> у меня тоже пассивная но я на нее после прогрева посадил кулер теперь температура 45
<artus> эммм... FOREvERz 48 у меня ) может просто глючкая карточка
<kostya4000> ее просто нужно прогреть в духовке от перегрева чит отходит
<FOREvERz> artus: наверное, Я и не спорю что карта шикарная)) и ей уже года 2-3... она просто в магазине на компе работающем стояла... может она износилась =9
<FOREvERz> kostya4000: какую-то ты ахинею несешь))
<FOREvERz> не верю)
<kostya4000> 100 процентов сам так делал
<artus> kostya4000, харош давать советы по извращенному убиванию карточки)
<FOREvERz> kostya4000: Я конечно хочу новую карточку, но не буду рисковать)
<kostya4000> http://www.mihas.net/thema35809.htm
<kostya4000> читай
<kostya4000> или вот http://itblog.name/archives/475
<FOREvERz> artus: Я думаю, что кулер охлаждает какую-то часть видюхи, не полностью... поэтому что-то всё равно дает артефакты... но Я решил проблему - понижаю частоты видюхи...
<hivemind> sudo rm -rf /
<hivemind> rm: cannot remove root directory /
<hivemind> Пичалька
<kostya4000> у меня просто есть паяльная станция и я грел ей, налив обычный спирто конифольный флюс под чип видяхи и память потом прогрел
<hookah> hivemind: философия линукса не допускает самоубийства
<kostya4000> уже 1,5 года робит без проблем
<hivemind> Хм, а я думал, что философия линукса допускает всё
<hivemind> Да это, ящитаю, только под убунтой
<hookah> hivemind: все что не противоречит здравому смыслу
<hivemind> Под генту снеслось бы небось как миленькое))
<artus> hivemind, /*
<hookah> hivemind: вот скажи мне, а баш. которому ты команду даешь, где лежит?
<hivemind> На винте же
<FOREvERz> kostya4000: всё равно в духовку Я её не засуну =\
<kostya4000> так что видяху жарить можно
<hivemind> Ну понятно, убунта не даёт выстрелить сбе в ногу
<FOREvERz> kostya4000: почему нельзя обойтись термопастой?
<hivemind> *себе
<kostya4000> когда чип отходит от платы термопаста не поможет
<kostya4000> купи строительный термофен и прогрей им
<hookah> hivemind:
<hookah> /bin/bash так?
<kostya4000> главное с температурой не переборшить
<hivemind> Ну да
<san4o> легких путей не ищете =))
<hivemind> То есть баш не даёт убить себя
<hookah> то есть ты предлагаешь башу затереть все включая самого себя
<hookah> и систему в среде которой он это будет делать
<FOREvERz> kostya4000: Я, честн говоря, его даже не найду на видюхе)) скорее, похоже на какой-то гон)
<san4o> я б тож начал с замены термопасты. мож где кулер отоше или сдвинулся как нибуть. смотреть на температуру
<kostya4000> кого не найдеш на видюхе?
<artus> FOREvERz, kostya4000 заканчивайте офтопить
<FOREvERz> artus: а где нам поговорить о hardware? :(
<kostya4000> да помогите мне проблему решить
<hivemind> Кстати, rm -rf /* тупо выдал огромную кучу device busy, operation not permitted и permission denied
<artus> FOREvERz, в привате )
<hivemind> Но хомяка кажись стер
<hookah> hivemind: дык потому и выдал что см выше
<maxpayne_> всем доброго вечер, народ =) подскажите где можно качнуть неоновую тему иконок для гнома. гномлук смотрел, нашел, но там только типа анонс... прост у меня иконки вообще не вписываются в общий вид...
<hivemind> Ну посмотреть не могу, виртуалку я эту уже затер
<hivemind> maxpayne_, неоновая это типа тема оформления такая?
<maxpayne_> да
<maxpayne_> ну... блин... короч тема иконок такая нужна...
<hivemind> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<hivemind> Ну, уменя нету
<hivemind> *у меня
<hivemind> Стоп...
<hivemind> В УБУНТЕ МОЖНО ПЕРЕСОБРАТЬ ЯДРО?!
<artus> hivemind, кричать то зачем ?
<dmay__> hivemind: можно. но лучше это делать в генте
<hivemind> Я думал, что это только в генте м слаке можно)
<hivemind> *и
<dmay> maxpayne_: поставь оформление "как в винде", всё равно ничего аккуратнее человечество ещё не придумало
<maxpayne_> короч надо что то типа такого http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/105466-2.jpg
<dmay> а весь этот пафос со свистоперделками производит впечатление только на сопливых пацанят-кулхацкеров
<dmay> maxpayne_: стремишься стать красноглазиком как можно скорее штоле? о_о
<maxpayne_> учитывая что у меня нарушение графика сна как более полугода...))))
<san4o> с такими иконками красноглазие придет вдвое быстрее
<dmay> ишто? у меня вообще нет графика сна, работа такая
<dmay> тем более надо о глазах думать
<FOREvERz> san4o: красноглазики эт круто)
<FOREvERz> dmay: а кем ты работаишь, админом?)
<maxpayne_> прост сча вот вообще ни о чем http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0225/h_1298663633_caaf588667.png ...
<ka2r> как поставить офф дрова на видеокарту Радеон Х1950? на убунту 10.10?
<dmay> FOREvERz: госпедеупаси. рядовым быдлокодером :3
<Galaxy2000> >dmay как у циклопа из людей икс глаза
<san4o> FOREvERz: ну спорно. я с ужасом думаю что будет с глазами лет через 5
<FOREvERz> dmay: а почему не админом-то? оо
<Galaxy2000> можно лазерное шоу устраивать
<dmay> maxpayne_: тебе скидочку к офтальмологу не организовать? ~_~
<FOREvERz> san4o: мм... да красноглазие это не приговор кажись)
<Big_Aziz> dmay: не скромничай
<maxpayne_> дмэй, а нафига?))))
<ka2r>  как поставить офф дрова на видеокарту Радеон Х1950? на убунту 10.10?
<FOREvERz> ka2r: вешайсо, говорят ати и убунта это несовместимые вещи =(
<ka2r> разве ?
<Big_Aziz> кадр: гугл знаешь искать умеешь?
<mva> атишные проприетарные драйвера - говно редкостное
<FOREvERz> ka2r: кажется да, но Я не знаю, у меня инвидиа)
<mva> и не работают с новыми ядрами частенько
<Big_Aziz> хаааа
<dmay> FOREvERz: а зачем. чтоб админом получать столько же сколько девелопером, надо тратить гораздо больше нервов )
<dmay> Big_Aziz: кто? я? ^___^
<hookah> а на х1950 если не ошибаюсь вообще уже ничего не ставится
<Big_Aziz> dmay:
<FOREvERz> dmay: ммм... и на чем ты там кодишь? и главное, что? оО Я вот хочу быть программером но Я даже не могу представить что придется кодить(
<hivemind> Я поставил драйвера
<Big_Aziz> dmay: госпедеупаси. рядовым быдлокодером :3
<hivemind> На ати
<ka2r> -FOREvERz- Ну раз не знаешь зачем ляпаеш
<ka2r> -FOREvERz- ну раз не знаешь зачем ляпаешь ?
<dmay> Big_Aziz: ну так скромность это же первейшая доброделель :3
<hivemind> Ну, правда за меня почти всё AndreX сделал, за что ему отдельное спасибо:)
<FOREvERz> ka2r: Я тут не первый день, и вижу что люди спрашивают и что им отвечают... и фактически Я был прав, так же и сказали тебе)
<Big_Aziz> dmay: плюс пять балов! :)
<san4o> админить дело очень не благодарное. я тоже хочу в кодеры податся
<FOREvERz> Big_Aziz: учителем подрабатываешь? :D
<FOREvERz> san4o: а Я-то думал - сетку поднял,настроил и сиди себе в инете задроть :D
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: как узнал? шамана однако?!!!!!!!!! :)
<FOREvERz> Big_Aziz: да Я школоло, учителей издалека вижу :D
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: завтра суббота когда в школу то собираешься то :)
<FOREvERz> а. кстати... мня сегодня такой вопрос озадачил...
<FOREvERz> Big_Aziz: в понедельнег)
<FOREvERz> можно удалить evolution? :(
<dmay> уронили миш^Wсервер на пол (
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: прогульшик, но лучше здесь чем на улице :)
<FOREvERz> Big_Aziz: а чойто прогульщик? оО у меня 5-дневка и Я сень был в школоло)
<dmay> FOREvERz: лучше забудь... иди в нефтянку куданить, там жить проще >.<
<san4o> FOREvERz: + в тонере руки как у шахтера, на новое ни копейки не дают.  да и по мелочам сильно *cenzored*
<Big_Aziz> dmay: ыыыы :)
<FOREvERz> dmay: <3 компьютеры :D
<artus> @voice FOREvERz
<FOREvERz> artus: за что? =(
<Big_Aziz> san4o: кризис однако на дворе только выходим
<dmay> artus: лол, это не апож, это сердечко же ))
<FOREvERz> san4o: а админ обязан заправлять принтеры? оО
<FOREvERz> =(
<artus> FOREvERz, я вот читаю, читаю, и вижу в твоих речах только бессмысленный флуд и офтоп
 * FOREvERz crying
<FOREvERz> artus: ну извиняй. ещё Я иногда спрашиваю про убунту, можна?))
<Galaxy2000> изподтишка карают прямо сзади ...
<Ilang> здрасть
<Big_Aziz> как сказал мой знакомый логопед не МОНА !! а НУНО
<FOREvERz> ну вот.. можно Я evolution удалю?)
<Ilang> в что канал превратили... деспоты  (
<FOREvERz> Ilang: доброе утро)) как во что? в убунту-ру(
<Big_Aziz> после 24-00 все можно
<dmay> так ета...
<dmay> как мне иксы починить, если они упали нафег? :3
<dmay> (это так, чтоб вернуться к теме канала)
<Ilang> dmay:  жжешь дядько
<Big_Aziz> dmay: проверяет на революционную бдительность
<dmay> Ilang: это не я жжу, это кеды на пару с нвидяйными дровами
<FOREvERz> dmay: скажи лучш можно ли с evolution разобраться и удалить его?)
<Big_Aziz> dmay: дашт кеды поносить :)
<dmay> FOREvERz: тебя напрягают занятые три мегабайта на винте?
<san4o> FOREvERz: хороший почтовик. чем не угодил
<FOREvERz> dmay: меня напрягает ссылочка в "приложениях" :D
<parfux1> ВЫПИЛИТЬ ИКСЫ!!!
<Ilang> зло эти кеды... хотя у меня подозрение что gnome3 будет еще большим злом ((
<parfux1> СЖЕЧь ГУЙ!
<FOREvERz> san4o: Я пользуюсь браузером)
<Big_Aziz> ооо началасть столетняя битва кто за кеды или за гнома
<hivemind> Кедами до 4 версии, судя по отзывам, ещё можно пользоваться
<hivemind> После 4... plasma
<FOREvERz> а Я всегда думал что кеды это круто...
<FOREvERz> с того момента, когда прочёл цитату про кде и фрибсд(
<san4o> Ilang: и кеды и гном обростают и обростают чем попало. скоро нужно сваливать на флюкбокс или подобные оконные менеджеры
<hivemind> Хотя, что у нас там за альтернативы останутся в скором времени? GNOME3?
<hivemind> Unity?
<Big_Aziz> xcfce
<Ilang> FOREvERz:  сынок круто то emacs
<hivemind> Лучше *box тогда уж
<FOREvERz> Ilang: мм... вот из емакс?(
<Galaxy2000> >hivemind купи глазные капли
<Ilang> да
<hivemind> Ilang, так причем тут гуй?
<mva> @voice *
<Ilang> какой еще гуй?...
<hivemind> emacs это же вроде текстовый редактор
<mva> ;)
<mva> hivemind: ты о нем многого не знаешь
<Galaxy2000> на гуй посылают обычно , а тут сжечь хотят
<mva> это почти полноценная ОС :)
<mva> @voice Galaxy2000
<Galaxy2000> модерасты сегодня особенно активны ...
<FOREvERz> оо, galaxy ты теперь со мной ^^
<hivemind> Только в линухе может быть текстовый редактор почти как ОС:)
<hivemind> Сколько же он весит?
<FOREvERz> а когда и за что _снимают_ войс?)
<Big_Aziz> и называется навсегда стобой галактика 2000
<GuestArbaiter> а у меня такой вопрос, на нетбуке Убунту 10.04, на ПК семерка, связь через роутер д-линк. С винды расшареную Самбой папку Общедоступные видно и файлы в неё кидать можно, но у них с владельцем какие-то проблемы, приходится после записи каждому файлу в отÐ
<mva> @kick Galaxy2000 ещё раз увижу "модерасты" и больше на зайдёшь
<mva> GuestArbaiter: а теперь удали последний символ и напиши ещё раз
<Big_Aziz> гастрбайтер utf8 кодировку смени
<mva> точнее, даже не последний символ
<mva> а разбей на два сообщения
<GuestArbaiter> извиняюсь, сейчас)
<mva> Big_Aziz: с кодировкой у него все в порядке, он забыл про ограничение длинны
<mva> *длины
<GuestArbaiter> а у меня такой вопрос, на нетбуке Убунту 10.04, на ПК семерка, связь через роутер д-линк. С винды расшареную Самбой папку Общедоступные видно и файлы в неё кидать можно, но у них с владельцем какие-то проблемы,
<Big_Aziz> mva: сорри
<GuestArbaiter> приходится после записи каждому файлу в отдельности разрешения на чтение-изменение выставлять, а с нетбука расшареные виндой вообще не видно. Уже в инете устал шарить, нормального описания нигде нет. Может вы поможете?
<GuestArbaiter> так, надо бы счетчик символов воткнуть)
<FOREvERz> а куда можно зайти чтоб пооффтопить? =( подскажите чтоб Я тут не оффтопил(
<hivemind> А сколько примерно весит emacs?
<Big_Aziz> GuestArbaiter: семерке создай отдельный католог дай ему полный доступ и кидай что хочешь это тебе хр
<kas>  #ubuntu
<dmay> так, я отвлёкся, по какому поводу теперь срач?
<Big_Aziz> что лучше кеды или гном
<FOREvERz> <3 гном, на кедах никогда не сидел :D
<Big_Aziz> и не сиди ломка страшная
<GuestArbaiter> подключался к сети с хр, так там вообще никаких проблем, все кидаю туда, никаких вопросов с разрешениями и тд, да и виндовые папки вижу.
<GuestArbaiter> а вот дома с семеркой проблемы(((
<hivemind> А 3 гном, что, совсем УГ?
<Big_Aziz> GuestArbaiter: я же тебе сказал семерка не хр создай папку и справами покрути у него там не как на хр
<Big_Aziz> GuestArbaiter: посмотри на дополнительные настроки при доступе
<dmay> GuestArbaiter: это потому что криворукие самбаделы никак до конца даже SMB2 не осилят, которому 5 лет скоро
<Big_Aziz> dmay: у него наоборот с линукса не видно расшаренной папки семерки
<Galaxy2000> двуличные модерасты , какие правила ? баните каго хотите и за что хотите и когда вздумается , катись в задницу модераст ты мне не указ
<dmay> Big_Aziz: ну да
<hivemind> Сейчас будет бан
<dmay> Galaxy2000: фи как вульгарно...
<Galaxy2000> будет
<Galaxy2000> я так думаю
<Galaxy2000> как думаю так и сказал , уже не первый раз за ними это
<hivemind> Galaxy2000, писал бы хоть правильно
<GuestArbaiter> ясно, спасибо, сейчас пойду издеваться над компами дальше)
<Ilang> а что, мне понравилось )
<Ilang> заслужили видно
<Big_Aziz> Galaxy2000: шас тебя пульнут из пси бозона ХИКСА  и бедет полнная аннигиляция
<hivemind> А так годный вброс, да
<Ilang> насочиняли правил, а порядка как не било так и не будет
<hivemind> ХМ
<Galaxy2000> пока всем
<hivemind> артус видимо отошёл
<san4o> а бан в ирке по айпишнику или мак адресу сетевой ?
<Ilang> уроки может в конце концов сел делать )
<Big_Aziz> можно и по полной сетке провайдера
<Big_Aziz> полный игнор называется
<Ilang> смысл искать обход бана, если с канала толку нет?
<Big_Aziz> а что тогда сидишь иди уроки делать
<san4o> Big_Aziz: смысл банить целую подсеть ?
<dmay> san4o: ты нчиего не понимаешь в кровавых репрессиях :3
<Big_Aziz> а я попробовал однажды к гентушникам полузли или к арчерам не помню уже
<Ilang> гентушники всю дорогу генты код говорят
<Ilang> а не банят
<san4o> dmay: наверно. у мого провайдера чтото около милиона абонентов. айпишников конечно намного меньше. но все равно это был бы самый суровый бан
<Big_Aziz> холивар устроили нас приняли за ботов а нас короче было человек 15 чужой канал а мы со своим уставом туда и полезли к легушатникам
<Ilang> пойду их проведаю ))
<xps_> как из кучи папок выбрать только файлы *.pdf?
<[Green]> что происходит?
<Ilang> да все вроде как обычно )
<[Green]> FOREvERz: для "пооффтопить" есть #linuxtalks
<dmay> xps_: find же
<FOREvERz> [Green]: на инглише?)
<dmay> xps_: ещё можжно dir|grep
<[Green]> FOREvERz: нет, на русском
<FOREvERz> а, ок =) спасибо)
<dmay> [Green]:
<dmay> [Green]: на вопросы страждущих отвечаем, батюшка )
<FOREvERz> :D а Я в пасьянс паук играю :DDD
<xps_> скопирить в одну папку
<artus> @mode +b  *!*gmen2000@*
<dmay> xps_: dir|grep|xargs cp
<dmay> xps_: очевидно же
<Steel_Rat> 2
<dmay> Steel_Rat: не угадал, 8
<dmay> Steel_Rat: должен полтос
<Steel_Rat> мимо. извиняйте.
<xps_> угу, данке, dmay
<Ilang> после дистабгрейда до 10.10, перестали на ноуте  работать клавиши управления звуком. кто каким советом  как вылечить..
<iv_> как восстановить жесткую ссылку зная inode
<iv_> ?
<Ilang> чем лечить кто подскажет?
<parfux1> НАДО ИХ САМОМУ ВПИСАТь!
<parfux1> внезапно?
<[Green]> parfux1: только кричать не надо
<xps_> Ilang>комбинации клавиш клавиатуры
<FOREvERz1> о, вопрос внезапный....
<FOREvERz1> как сделать так, чтобы при запуске компе запускался скрипт в терминале? и чтоб терминал в окнах висел - можно было бы админить)
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz1,  в Стартап Апликейшн добавь стартовать терминал
<FOREvERz1> Sergey_IT: система -> параметры -> запускаемые приложения?
<Sergey_IT> наверно, у меня английский )
<FOREvERz1> так погодь.... он запустит скрипт...
<FOREvERz1> как?
<FOREvERz1> или Я сам укажу потом КАК его запускать?
<FOREvERz1> терминалом или просто...
<FOREvERz1> Sergey_IT: подскажешь как это сделать?(
<artus> @mode -q demoss
<FOREvERz1> artus: а ты не подскажешь?)
<artus> FOREvERz1, что именно?
<FOREvERz1> artus: есть скрипт, который Я настраиваю запускаться каждый раз при запуске убунты... ток как он будет запускаться... в терминале или скрыто? как сделаьт, чтобы в терминале?(
<artus> FOREvERz1, gnome-terminal --command zzz
<FOREvERz1> тойсть это будет типа такого...
<FOREvERz1> gnome-terminal --'/home/forever/server.sh' ?
<artus> угу
<FOREvERz1> спасибо =)
<artus> command не пропускай
<FOREvERz1> тойсть это уже gnome-terminal --command '/home/forever/server.sh'  ??
<Sergey_IT> типа так
<FOREvERz1> спасибо =)
<dropsql> всем привет, ещё раз :)
<dropsql> подскажите плз как врубить .htaccess в ubuntu? :(
<dropsql> AccessFileName .htaccess
<dropsql> #
<dropsql> # The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being
<dropsql> # viewed by Web clients.
<dropsql> #
<dropsql> <Files ~ "^\.ht">
<dropsql>     Order allow,deny
<FOREvERz1> ее
<artus> @kick dropsql flood
<FOREvERz1> стоять
<dropsql>     Deny from all
<FOREvERz1> стойй
<FOREvERz1> дурак он)
<FOREvERz1> Я думал он шарит
<FOREvERz1> ubuntu pastebin =(
<artus> !paste | dropsql
<dropsql> буду знать, извеняюсь
<ubuntuhelp> dropsql: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<FOREvERz1> dropsql: ubuntu pastebin =(
<dropsql> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572352/
<fr1lancer> на офф канале кубунту в джабере сидят дикие школьники в модераторах
<fr1lancer> ет жесть
<Umren> а тут че?
<FOREvERz1> ану-ка подскажите ещё разок как записывать в crontab строчки(
<Umren> купи книжку себе уже
<FOREvERz1> =(
<dropsql> проблема походу не в htaccess, ток что заметил что в стандартном конфиге нет испорта mod_rewrite :)
<FOREvERz1> Umren: */5 * * * * ddclient правильно?
<Umren> не помню, сто лет назад туда чето вписывал
<artus> практически, полный путь пропиши
<Umren> когда надо будет нажму man
<FOREvERz1> artus: эээ.. а Я даж не знаю где он лежит Оо Я в терминале обычно просто пишу ddclient и он запускается...
<artus> FOREvERz1, а зачем тебе каждые 5ть мин запускать клиент?
<artus> ты представляеш что будет то?
<FOREvERz1> artus: хочу чтобы он каждые 5 минут синхронизировал мой ip с хостом
<Umren> хаос и разрушение
<FOREvERz1> он кажется запускается и закрывается..
<FOREvERz1> по крайней мере Я не вижу его в системном мониторинге
<artus> эм... толи я чегото не понимаю...
<FOREvERz1> мм.. ну?) говори
<artus> FOREvERz1, что значит каждые 5 минут синхронизировал мой ip с хостом , и причем тут дс-клиент?
<FOREvERz1> Я постараюсь объяснить)
<FOREvERz1> artus: есть такой сервис - dyndns.org. там регистрируешь хост, например cstrike-kiliya.dyndns.org и через прогу на своём компе постоянно синхронизируешь его со своим... удобно когда IP динамический....
<artus> ну
<FOREvERz1> вот в убунте роль этой проги играет ddclient
<artus> тьху ты, совсем запутал)
<FOREvERz1> Я когда его запускаю он в консоли пишет - тратата успешно синхронизирован хост с твоим ай пи адресом
<artus> FOREvERz1, он демон вроде поднимает, и сам опрашивает
<FOREvERz1> короче переадресация чистым видом
<FOREvERz1> artus: ну прост мало ли когда инет отрубит - адсл инет =(
<FOREvERz1> вот Я и хочу чтобы он сразу же синхронизировал...
<FOREvERz1> Я кстати ещё не решил проблему с переподключением... убунту само переподключается в случае потери связи?
<artus> FOREvERz1, etc/ddclient.conf и не страдай фигней
<FOREvERz1> файл пуст, синтаксис не знаю(
<Umren> man?
<artus> FOREvERz1, http://rat.admin.lv/?p=193 на, изучай
<FOREvERz1> artus: спасибо)
<artus> ну значит смотри куда его там положить могли, просто ненадо его в крон совать, оно само по дефолту каждые 5ть минут опрашиват
<FOREvERz1> artus: а где ж тогда лежат мои параметры, если файл пуст? оО Я вводил настройки на ддклиент
<FOREvERz1> ане
<FOREvERz1> есть всё
<FOREvERz1> artus: спасибо, не ожидал что всё так просто ;)
<FOREvERz1> так а моё PPP переподключается автоматически? =)
<FOREvERz1> лан, ушёл спатки))
<FOREvERz1> всем спокойной ночки, снофф =) спасибо :)
<FOREvERz1> <3 ubuntu :D
<dmay_> тэээээээк, чо ета у вас тут?
<Sergey_IT> ничего (
<dmay> какая досада
<dmay> пойти чтоль кеды воскресить попробовать...
<dmay> полной перестановкой нафег
<Sergey_IT> ломааай
<dmay> да они сами уже сломались
<dmay> вместе с иксами нафег
<Sergey_IT> а в чем кеды?
<dmay> в кедоминте
<dmay> который кедобубунта с блекджеком
<Sergey_IT> зоопарк разводишь?
<dmay> где? всего две оси на ноуте - основной оффтопик и какойнить линупс палочкой потыкать :3
<dmay> нынче в этой почетной род=ли - кедоминт
<dmay> *роли
<Sergey_IT> но каждый раз разные
<Sergey_IT> у БИОСа уже головная боль или понос?
<dmay> а кто его, тупую железяку, спрашивает
<dmay> "раотай раб, електричество в аккуме ещё не кончилось"
<Sergey_IT> во во, а потом массы революции устраивают
<dmay> мдаа
<dmay> мне счас жена сказала, что где-то в хроме можно отключить скрипты нафег
<dmay> но где - не нашла
<dmay> включила их обратно с помощью "reset to default"
<dmay> суровая женщина
<Zoidoff> Всеобщий салют! Нужна помощь начинающему) Есть задача - купить, поставить и настроить сервер и циску для следующих целей - раздача инета по Ethernet и Wifi, сетевой накопитель, регулярное резервное копирование из указанных директорий с нескольких клиентов, п
<inkvizitor68sl> циску? сетевой накопитель?
<Ed[war]d_> ух как жестко...
<inkvizitor68sl> циска вещь тупая.
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё я хочу получать столько же, сколько ты, если ты циску для таких целей юзаешь
<inkvizitor68sl> мы через них почему то гигабитные аплинки исключительно гоняем, да....
<Zoidoff> необязательно циску, эт я предполагаю, я совсем-совсем новичек) главное, чтобы сетка работала суперстабильно..
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, домой  ?
<Zoidoff> inkvizitor68sl, в небольшой офис
<inkvizitor68sl> что значит небольшой?
<inkvizitor68sl> для меня небольшой - это 4 сервера (не считая тестовых) и около 50 машин
<Zoidoff> inkvizitor68sl, значит маленький) 1 сервер и около 15-20 машин)
<Sergey_IT> распальцовка началась...
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, wi-fi клиентов сколько? n? g ?
<Zoidoff> g, переодически от 2 до 10
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=3659334 + dd-wrt
<inkvizitor68sl> + http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=723087&modelid=652218&show-uid=029330012986721311
<inkvizitor68sl> + http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91088&modelid=923578
<inkvizitor68sl> клиентов раскидывать по 2м wifi-сеткам, которые можно создать на роутере + точке доступа
<inkvizitor68sl> 1с по воздуху ни в коем случае не пускать
<Zoidoff> вот скорее D-link DGS-1016D . сейчас там все на 300 дирике висит + свитчи. и он ле справляется..
<inkvizitor68sl> свич можно на это заменить - http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91088&modelid=6400398
<inkvizitor68sl> выкинь 300ку
<inkvizitor68sl> у 825Го проц на 680 мгц, гигабитные порты, wifi-n, ipv6, vpn-throughpath
<artus> дада, 300 зло
<inkvizitor68sl> из коробки
<Zoidoff> нуу, дома он прекрасно справляется) для офиса конечно жесть)
<inkvizitor68sl> 20 мбит over p2p -> wifi + WPA2 -> pptp с шифрованием - и никаких проблем
<inkvizitor68sl> даже 824ка мрет в таких условиях
<Zoidoff> итак. значит ставлю я DGS-1016D и точку доступа. это понятно.
<Zoidoff> а что насчет серва?
<inkvizitor68sl> а она до поры до времени была одним из самых пощных SOHO роутеров
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, hp microserver, если деньги есть
<inkvizitor68sl> если нету - в dlink 825 воткни USB хард
<Zoidoff> думаю, на ашпишник я бухов разведу. а вот что на него ставить?
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, что хочешь
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, обычный тихий сервер на атоме
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> на амд )
<inkvizitor68sl> с другим спутал
<Zoidoff> а не будет все это глохнуть во время резервного копирования? его полюбому нужно будет в рабочее время запускать.. а если каждый день в одно и то же время все будет вдруг затухать, юристы меня живьем съедят)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91088&modelid=984605 вот ещё шикарный свичик
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, поставь дебиан )
<inkvizitor68sl> и 2 сетевухи
<inkvizitor68sl> и разрули их на 2 сетевухи
<inkvizitor68sl> по гигабиту
<inkvizitor68sl> и на разные RAID1
 * inkvizitor68sl всё вот это строит дома
<inkvizitor68sl> роутер, AP уже есть
<inkvizitor68sl> сервер собираю, правда немного другой будет
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, http://sudouser.com/join-netifs-with-bonding.html \
<Zoidoff> так. давай как для дебила) схема следующая - инет идет в сервак, затем в свитч, далее по клиентам. как вариант - через две сетевухи. а ставлю я туда дебиан. и в нем же рулю все фильтры, почтовый сервер и тро-ло-ло. так? =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже вариант
<inkvizitor68sl> но тогда сетевуха нужна будет с 2мя портами
<inkvizitor68sl> или у тебя гигабита внутри сети хватит ?
<inkvizitor68sl> просто у микры один PCI
<inkvizitor68sl> и одна интегрированная сетевуха
<Zoidoff> тогда лучше подобрать другой.. гигабита будет маловато
<inkvizitor68sl> момент
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91020&modelid=6032231 7xSATA, куча USB, 4 лишних сетевухи можно воткнуть
<Zoidoff> что если собрать аналог вотэтаго вот http://www.depocomputers.ru/config_depo_c1634_i133689_m2.aspx
<inkvizitor68sl> проц туда i3
<inkvizitor68sl> или i5/i7
<inkvizitor68sl> Ваша цена:
<inkvizitor68sl> 27 016 руб.ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем?
<Zoidoff> таки тут тоже один порт вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> вон бери мою мать, ноормальный серверный большой tower с кучей пропеллеров под харды
<inkvizitor68sl> втыкай туда 7 хардов
<Zoidoff> а с сеткой как?)
<inkvizitor68sl> и радуйся
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, PCI есть
<Zoidoff> да там не сколь важен обьем пространства, сколько сетка и почта. 7 хардов мне врядли пригодятся)
<inkvizitor68sl> алсо - http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=406 ещё +2 сетевухи
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть всего 5
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, харды лишними никогда не бывают
<inkvizitor68sl> соберешь RAID10
<inkvizitor68sl> по схеме 2xRAID0 в 3 зеркала
<inkvizitor68sl> или 3xRAID1 в RAID0
<inkvizitor68sl> или 2xRAID1 по 3 hdd в RAID0
<inkvizitor68sl> и нет, я не наркоман =)
<Zoidoff> нуну)
<Zoidoff> они до того как меня взяли, чуть не купили сервак за 70 штук для тех же целей.. так что можно спокойно искать наиболее простой и стабильный вариант не особенно думая о цене. около 40-50к за все вместе думаю можно выпросить спокойно
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, ну вот и выпросишь 6 хардов по 3 ТБ
<inkvizitor68sl> железка встанет в 20к
<inkvizitor68sl> и 30 на харды
<Zoidoff> и будут они стоять годами и даже никогда толком не нагреются)
<inkvizitor68sl> ты сильно недооцениваешь важность халявного стораджа такого размера =)
<Zoidoff> это компания - управленческий холдинг. у них харды стоят свободные, доки одни)
<inkvizitor68sl> блин... а у анс юбилей скоро, 255й сервер будет
<inkvizitor68sl> уже 254 оО
<Zoidoff> мне хватает домашнего массива на 2 Tb)
<artus> и для доков тебе гигабитки мало? O_o
<artus> сдается мне ты в скорость винтов упрешся быстрее
<inkvizitor68sl> 2xE5620 Xeon 2.4 GHz, 6x2.00 Gb, 4x300  ням-ням-ням
<Zoidoff> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты не забывай, что из гигабитной сетевухи гигабит ты никогда не выжмешь
<inkvizitor68sl> в идеальных условиях мозги переварят 700 мбит
<inkvizitor68sl> в нормальных - 200-300
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, бекапить 20ть тазиков с доками на 5ти гигабитных линках? сдается мне это совсем уж передоз
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ты плохо знаешь, что такое 1с
<artus> ему ж не гигабайтные базы тягать
<inkvizitor68sl> эта... эээ.... <censored>... на моих глазах повалила сервер с 10G в wa
<artus> ну линк на бухов, юристы как понял во вайфайке ?
<Zoidoff> кстати еще нужно будет настроить отслежку всех транзакций 1С из Омска. тут тоже будет канал жрацца
<artus> Zoidoff, у тебя на омск гигабит? ))
<Zoidoff> все на линке, и все время от времени с ноутами на совещаниях вайфай жрут
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, я надеюсь, ты понимаешь, что g точки доступа дают ~22 мегабита на всех вместе ?
<artus> )))
<Zoidoff> >_<
<inkvizitor68sl> потому я тебе и сказал - dlink 825 (2x22) + толковая AP - ещё 2х22
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в идеальных, опять же, условиях - это 4х54
<inkvizitor68sl> но это мистика
<Zoidoff> ладно, не ржите) это в конце концов будет моя первая недомашняя сетка) не судите строго
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня дома 40
<inkvizitor68sl> при том, что у меня wifi-n на всём железе
<inkvizitor68sl> а тот же dir-300 - это как раз 20-22 мбита на всех
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня в офисе сидел, подключился к роутеру (недешевый netgear из штатов, кстати) - у всех скорость коннекта стала 1 мбит
<inkvizitor68sl> 8 клиентов + мой ноут прожорливый
<inkvizitor68sl> все по воздуху, само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем у меня было 22, у них по 1му
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а n в реальности сколько выдает?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вот такой ты нехороший )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в 5 Ghz диапазоне - 100-120
<inkvizitor68sl> но убунта его даже не сканит (
<Zoidoff> значит Dir-825 + D-link DGS-1016D ?
<inkvizitor68sl> в 2.4 GHz - 40
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, умху, и всех по сеткам раскидывать
<inkvizitor68sl> разным
<inkvizitor68sl> и сразу их прошивай до последней версии
<artus> пичально что бубунта не хочет с 5 Ghz дружить
<inkvizitor68sl> а то с завода они приезжают в Россию с чужой прошивкой
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, умху(
<inkvizitor68sl> столько денег в никуда ХД
<Zoidoff> так. ок. а инет сразу в свитч пускать, или все же через сервак лучше?
<inkvizitor68sl> 12к ради 100 мбит по воздуху, а оно не пашет )) так и под винду недолго свалить ))
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, как удобнее. Если сможешь шлюз поднять - то тогда 2 точки доступа N возьми, вместо роутера
<inkvizitor68sl> если не сможешь - то не выпендривайся =)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, хы http://www.fehu.org/atheros-en.html
<Zoidoff> не смогу ^^
<artus> The driver works default in 802.11a/b/g in the 5 GHz subband 1+3: ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ><
<inkvizitor68sl> >_<
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Wi
<inkvizitor68sl> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Zoidoff> nfr
<Zoidoff> так
<Zoidoff> а я вот еще вас по расспрашиваю)
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<Zoidoff> из под чего проще поднять почтовый сервер на все теже 15-20 компов, на их домен?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> честно - из под винды >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> с почтой не ко мне
<Zoidoff> учитывая особенно. что я никогда этого не делал)
<inkvizitor68sl> как вариант - впилить ispmanager
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда почту настраивать не придется
<Zoidoff> ээ
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ispsystem.com/software/ispmanager/
<inkvizitor68sl> стоит на самом деле $50 за Lite и $100 за Pro
<inkvizitor68sl> почти у любого их партнера
<inkvizitor68sl> вечная
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а может у тя нка залоченая просто? )) народ 9285 или перепрошивает, или патчит дрова, правда под венду
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, на коробке было N написано =)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, забей, на самом деле мне 40 мегабит с девайса за галаза
<inkvizitor68sl> глаза*
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, главное, что в суммме то я получаю сотню
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дык того, н то есть) ток его производитель блочит)
<inkvizitor68sl> 3 ноута и мобилка дома
<inkvizitor68sl> мама ещё торренты качает с ееепца
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> выгоню их из дому, надоели
<artus> хех)
<inkvizitor68sl> в Тамбов обратно
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14%3A51536 вобщем полистай если будет интересно )
<Zoidoff> экая хорошая штука ISPmanager - читаю и радуюсь)
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, ставить будешь за роутером - меня или артуса спроси как
<artus> Zoidoff, да она вообще замечательная ) тыцнул, оно само все настроило )
<inkvizitor68sl> лицензии у меня есть за 50 и 100 баков
<Zoidoff> inkvizitor68sl, хорошо тебе)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ну не такая уж замечательная. Она для тех, кто вообще ничего не понимает или для тех кто все понимает
<Zoidoff> отлично! я ничего не понимаю! идет!)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, те, кто посередине лучше пусть там придерживаются принципе "не влезай убъёт"
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, у меня есть забавный сервер... там от ispmanager выжил только скрипт, который бэкапит
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и крон
<inkvizitor68sl> даже вебморда его не стартует ни в какую
<artus> хы
<Zoidoff> о как
<Zoidoff> а что его там покоцало?)
<Zoidoff> так*
<inkvizitor68sl> пересобрал там апач с mpm-itk, собрал nginx, снес ftpd, поковырял ipfw, поменял конфиг mysql, снес почтари (почтовик в другом ДЦ, этот сервер ходит на него по ssh Туннелю)
<artus> эх, 2 гига памяти мало (((
<inkvizitor68sl> открутил анализаторы
<inkvizitor68sl> о! ротация логов ещё работает дос их пор, кстати ^_^
<artus> а был ли мальчик )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, да какая теперь разница)
<inkvizitor68sl> меня просто очень взбесило, что ispmanager не умеет создавать https виртуалхосты на nginx
<inkvizitor68sl> и вешает на 443й порт апач
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, https://z-payment.ru/ nginx же
<Zoidoff> так, а если я почту поставлю из ISPmanager, его можно будет заставить спам хавать, а все остальное переправлять на клиентские аутлуки?)
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, да, там есть антиспам
<inkvizitor68sl> кривоват немного, но в целом справляется
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, я нгинкс еще не щупал
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, бвахаха =)
 * artus посыпает голову пеплом
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, с nginx можно нечаянно чихнув во время правки конфига nginx.conf отразить пару ддос атак хД
<Zoidoff> шикарно, еще ночку посижу и можно готовить проэкт для насяйника
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, вот щас пощупаю друпал, и приступлю к щупанью нгинкса )
<Zoidoff> кстати насчет ддосов.. их ISP не ловит?)
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, их никто не ловит, кроме сисадмина
<inkvizitor68sl> год в мои обязанности входит предотвращать и отражать ддос атаки
<inkvizitor68sl> 18 атак за год
<inkvizitor68sl> ни одной одинаковой
<inkvizitor68sl> от тупого siege -c 300 -b http://example.ru до UDP флуда, который забил нам аплинк в датацентре(
<inkvizitor68sl> но нам то пофиг, у нас их 4 ^_^
<Zoidoff> ух( а у нас только недосисадмин, тоесть я) но раньше их вроде как и небыло..
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, та проще заглушить будет вебморду и не мучаться
<inkvizitor68sl> серьёзный ддос дорого
<inkvizitor68sl> поддерживать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если у тебя там не что то супермегаважаное
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - прикрыл 80й порт на роутере
<inkvizitor68sl> и пошли все лесом
<inkvizitor68sl> сетка то зайдёт
<Zoidoff> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это лучше, чем ночь не спать =)
<inkvizitor68sl> если тебя за это не дерут
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, в NAS ставить i7 или i3 ?
<artus> нафиг так i7 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> цена мало заботит
<artus> *м
<inkvizitor68sl> тепловыделение против лишних 4х потоков
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<artus> тебе лишние 4ре потока погоду делают? )))
<Zoidoff> а скока RAMа нужно моему серваку?)
<artus> бери 16 , гулять так гулять )
<Zoidoff> =) а серьезно?)
<artus> серезно
<Zoidoff> -_- на доки и почту?
<inkvizitor68sl> Zoidoff, один
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ага, сделают... греться буду =)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, вряд ли помпа с i7 на частоте 2.66 справится
<artus> ну вот и говорю, i3 бери )
<inkvizitor68sl> типа "не выпендривайся, у людей NASы всё ещё на P3" /
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<artus> ))
<Zoidoff> слуушайте
<Zoidoff> Контроллер удаленного управления 
<Zoidoff> что эт такое и с чем это едят
<inkvizitor68sl> KVM ?
<Zoidoff> нет, те, что Ethernet. наскока это нужно?
<inkvizitor68sl> в офисе ненужно
<artus> sharikoff, выспался? )
<sharikoff> угу
<Zoidoff> есть ли какая-то специфика сетевух с двумя портами, чтобы я пустил инет через нее на свитч? вмысле любая с двумя подойдет?)
<artus> эм... зачем тебе сетевая  с 2мя портами?
<artus> чей то меня гложет сомнение что она будет лутше обычной гигабитки
<Zoidoff> ну дык мне же нужно, чтобэ в свитч кабель шел уже после серва..
<artus> и ?
<artus> бортовая гигабит есть как я понял, еще 1-2 внешние , и хватит
<Zoidoff> ну можно и так, да..
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-26
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Fail!
<unreturned> Всем здравствуйте и приятного времени суток
<Ed[war]d> Приятное. ничего не скажешь 5 утра а я не ложился... Приветствую )))
<Ed[war]d> И спокойной ночи )))
<unreturned> у нас 12 дня во Владе
<Ed[war]d> Да ковыряя дебиан можно и мне до своих 12-ти досидеть )))
<Ed[war]d> Все. Спаааать )))
<unreturned> ребят, а кто в какие игры играет на убунте?
<AndreX> bash
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> !games
<ubuntuhelp> Информация о играх в Ubuntu может быть найдена тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games и тут: http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php ps: !game-speedupX
<unreturned> Да то шо катологи есть это вкурсе, хочецца именно от геймеров узнать))
<G_sharikov> Ку всем!
<Alagos> доброе утро
<kamyshovyy> утра!
<Alagos> если есть кто то из верстальщиков, напишите в личку, пожалста
<Alagos> Нежен хелп
<Ed[war]d> Всем утра!
<korvin> тут кто-нить xchat юзает?
<kamyshovyy> korvin: тут никого нет
<kamyshovyy> mva: !
<mva> kamyshovyy: !
<mva> @voice Alagos
<kamyshovyy> mva: 1-е ковырял /etc/pam.d/common-ы? второе: за что алого-са ? ))
<mva> 1) смотря какая цель тебя интересует, 2) за злостный оффтоп
<kamyshovyy> mva: млин, подкручивал их по ману, отвлекли, комп в даун. терь ошибка авторизации при логине
<mva> =)
<mva> грузись с лайвсиди или в синглюзере
<mva> и подкручивай дальше :)
<kamyshovyy> mva: сопсна вопрос в следующем. тама есть как бе группы опций меж закоментенных. по форумал пошарилсо, понял, низя абы чё абы куда (из мана) прикручивать. так вот, последовательность опций как определить, это раз
<kamyshovyy> и второе, мож глянешь ман. чёт не совсем имена опций совпадают.
<mva> и на предмет чего глянуть?
<kamyshovyy> mva: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD_windows
<kamyshovyy> мари Авторизация в Ubuntu через
<mva> через виндовс? :_
<kamyshovyy> mva:  лол
<mva> :)))
<kamyshovyy> mva: не смеши, у мну скорбь ))
<kamyshovyy> кстати, первый раз настраивал, тож тута чёт не сраслось. переливал бунту ((((
<kamyshovyy> и вот опять, сц....ко.... ((((
<kamyshovyy> терь хоть набычилсо, и пытасса лечить, но (((
<mva> хм.. ну, ничего противоестесственного (кроме желания логиниться через винбинд) я там не вижу
<mva> а вообще, кстати, пам довольно не плохо работает с krb5 напрямую
<mva> по крайней мере, пока работает днс-сервер :)
<kamyshovyy> mva: то что днсы не обновляются на контроллере, может быть затык?
<kamyshovyy> mva: бунту юзаешь ща?
<mva> ну... в теории, может
<mva> нет, не юзаю
<mva> :)
<kamyshovyy> да вот sharikoff не хотит помочь (((
<kamyshovyy> народ, кто нить подключил бунту к домену? нужны конфиги /etc/pam.d/common-ы
<kamyshovyy> ОЧЧЧ нужны
<FOREvERz> всем приветы)
<edgbla> попробовал гнома третьего, вроде хорошая штука, глючные уродские панели канули у лету.
<edgbla> что интересно, качаешь лайв цд, всё работает, и устройства цепляются, и засыпает на ноуте нормально и просыпается... как только ставишь дистр - всё, всё отваливается)) замануха!!! :-D
<ppshah> тут я полностью согласен, ставил из сорцов, ни че не работает
<ppshah> они его еще год пилить как минимум будут чтоб до ума довести
<inkvizitor68sl> !3d
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3d'
<inkvizitor68sl> !3d is <reply> Настоящий 3d рабочий стол - http://welinux.ru/post/5191/ Не чета всяким кубикам!
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<edgbla> да не, гномешелл норм работает, а он и придаёт все свойства в основном.
<edgbla> у меня вот вопрос, как заставить ls отображать . и .. но скрывать остальные файлы начинающиеся с точки?
<ppshah> ls -a
<ppshah> и просто ls
<edgbla> ты точно прочитал вопрос?
<edgbla> если б всё было так прото я б и не спрашивал.
<ppshah> чет не догоняю
<edgbla> мне нужны точки, но не нужны скрытые файлы.
<edgbla> двойной лс чтоль как собрать...
<edgbla> через канал, с разными условиями.
<ppshah> хз...
<edgbla> или с греп
<Guest86716> прива
<FOREvERz> directX под вайном сложна ставить?)
<NoOova> народ жадность в pcre это что?
<NoOova> если у меня есть регексп '/\<.*\>/i' он мне вернёт кпримеру <html>...............</html> или <html>
<NoOova> а если с флагом U?
<hivemind> Хай
<hivemind> В чём может быть проблема? Я загружаюсь в убунту, пытаюсь зайти в систему. Открывается экранная клавиатруа нерабочая, разрешение почему-то 800х600
<hivemind> А сама клава не пашет
<hivemind> В винде всё работает
<dmay> проблема, определённо, в убунте
<hivemind> Это-то понятно
<hivemind> В GRUB клава тоже пашет
<hivemind> Что теперь делать-то?
<dmay> бггг, а хромиум типа не умеет как в оффтопике закладки поверз винхидера рисовать? только внутри стандартной рамки окна?
<skai> dmay: умеет
<dmay> skai: куда тыкать?
<skai> dmay: в жену
<dmay> или какой нить -dev самому собирать собирать?
<dmay> в жену тыкать пока не получится - ребёнок не спит
<mva> !win| hivemind
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<hivemind> Я просто пытался подчеркнуть, что проблема, скорее всего не хардварная
<mva> она и не может быть хардварной
<mva> а то, что ты пытался подчеркнуть - никого не волнует
<AndreX> mva: сылку надо править
<mva> зато "в винде все работает" — раздражает людей
<mva> и так и хочется послать тебя в эту винду с такими словами
<mva> AndreX: зачем?
<hivemind> Извините, не знал
<hivemind> А ссылка действительно не работает
<AndreX> mva: переходит на http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_э
<mva> AndreX: это проблема твоего браузера
<hivemind> Такое ощущение, что что-то с дровами, или как-то так
<mva> hivemind: AndreX у меня всё прекрасно переходит
<mva> так что выкидывайте либо свой IRC-клиент, либо браузер
<hivemind> Может, попробовать в recovery mode загрузиться?
 * AndreX пошол выкидывать weechat
<mva> AndreX: не торопись :) у меня тоже вичат
<mva> значит, проблема в твоем браузере :)
<AndreX> mva: а браузер какой у тебя?
<mva> LeechCraft
<mva> ;)
<mva> ну и FireFox, но ссылки открываются не в нём :)
<zVOLKzRuS> как решить проблему пропадания текстур в wined3d?
<mva> zVOLKzRuS: <очевидно> не использовать wine </очевидно>
<mva> и wine3d, как частность
<hivemind> Блин, ходил в гугл, как у меня проблемы были, и никто по ходу не знает, как решать
<hivemind> ПиЧаЛьКа
<zVOLKzRuS> это меня конечно радует, он все таки
<zVOLKzRuS> *но
<hivemind> Хахаха
<hivemind> С клавой разобрался
<hivemind> Всё было проще чем никогда
<hivemind> С какого-то чёрта в log screen были выставлены почти все специальные возможности, включая sticky keys и large text
<hivemind> Вообще, кстати, это уже очень интересно. У меня частенько сбиваются настройки после ребута
<hivemind> Например, панель, которая должна находиться внизу, почему то появляется в углу верхем экрана
<SA4ok> чем вы открывете *.rar ? у меня в некоторых есть файлы на русском. кодировка не та. ни имени не вижу, и распаковать не всегда получается
<GuestArbaiter> во-во, та же проблема, проблемы с кодировкой самих названий файлов. бесит ужасно....
<AndreX> SA4ok: перепаковывать надо в винде
<AndreX> SA4ok: точнее в винде распаковывать а влине запоковывать
<GuestArbaiter> AndreX: этим заниматься и приходится, я надеялся, что есть какое-то внутреннее решение проблемы)
<SA4ok> Я винду снес. Проблему эту решаю при помощи смарта: на него архив кидаю, им распаковываю и файлы обратно на комп. Но хотелось бы это как то проще из убунты решать
<GuestArbaiter> а если под вайном винрар поставить, кракозябры не изчезнут? надо попробовать....
<AndreX> sudo apt-get remove rar
<AndreX> sudo apt-get install unrar
<AndreX> вроде он нормально понимает
<inalivayko> PeaZip работает хорошо с rar архивами и кракозябр не создаёт
<SA4ok> winrar под вайном  хорошо работает. сейчас еще попробую PeaZip и удалить rar
<inalivayko> есть готовый deb файл на офсайте peazip
<ivan_> Мужики, как в гноме сделать чтобы обои сами собой менялись?
<GuestArbaiter> ivan_: У меня DesktopNova
<hivemind> вуылещз Вкфзуы
<ivan_> А что это?
<SA4ok> peazip  не пробовал , но aptitude remove rar помогло (unrar уже был установлен)
<hivemind> Desktop Drapes*
<AndreX> ivan_: http://linux.brestauto.com/sovety/sov4.html
<mva> ink_sleep:
<dropsql> всем привет
<AndreX> dropsql: чё сломал?
<dropsql> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=800613&st=0 - если кто знает, подскажи плз как исправить :)
<dropsql> я чтот находит... но оно не помогало...
<dropsql> английский у меня не очень... но я знаю что сейровно в скайпе поддержка минимум через неделю ответит, если ответит вообще... прошу у Вас помощи... плз :)
<Kub_htpc> Добрый день.
<Kub_htpc> Нужна помощь с настройкой звука через hdmi
<Kub_htpc> Начал с этой инструкции http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<AndreX> dropsql: а систама 32. 64?
<dropsql> 64
<dropsql> добавил туда
<Kub_htpc> все понятно там /etc/modprobe.d/sound.conf  такого файла нет у меня
<Kub_htpc> и не понятно с опциями для моей карты: G210        Asus EN210                 no options needed with a current alsa snapshot
<Nor8> Чем можно wma в mp3 конвертировать без особых танцев с бубном, кто знает?
<inalivayko> <Nor8> soundKonvertor всё во всё конвертит просто комбайн...
<Nor8> inalivayko: wma в mp3 не конвертит, проверено
<kaskill> mobile media converter  ток он работает на x 86
<hivemind> Можно как-нибудь в ffmpeg переконвертить flv в 3gp?
<bazhang> handbrake
<bazhang> !handbrake
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='handbrake'
<bazhang> http://handbrake.fr
<bazhang> flv > 3gp
<hivemind> а то у меня http://paste.pro/1100004
<hivemind> Ага
<hivemind> А в репах нет?
<hjhjh> Привет всем!
<hivemind> hjhjh, ближе к делу:)
<Nor8> ))
<AndreX> ping
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Ну понг, и что?
<GuestArbaiter> ping
<ubuntuhelp> GuestArbaiter, Понг.
<GuestArbaiter> )))
<hjhjh> разбиение диска на 2 логических всегда так долго выполняется?
<GuestArbaiter> в зависимости от обьема, а сколько я понимаю)
<GuestArbaiter> *объема
<kas> Всем привет я тут устанавливаю Grub Customizer а мне окно вылетело в теминале  с соглашением Майкрософта и кнопка окей... на ввод не реагирует что нажать чтобы продолжить?
<dmay> не, рано я кеды за два монитора хвалил. на рестарте они про второй нафиг забывают
<dmay> а про то что главную панель надо на нём именно рисовать - нет >.<
<g0r> Доброго дня !
<g0r> Есть проблема ... может кто в курсе ?
<g0r> После сегодняшнего обновления кубунты 10.10 дист-апгрейдом система перстала грузиться ...
<dropsql> а что абгрейднул то? о_О
<g0r> обновилисб дрова нвидийные , альза и пм-утилз
<g0r> просто интересно , это мне так повезло или еще кому-то тоже ?
<dropsql> у меня не nvidia но у меня вроде было всё нормально...
<g0r> после монтирования фыйлух тупо висит и дальше не едет
<ydz> Добрый день народ
<ydz> Как установить эту тему http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Ambiancy+10.10+(qt-curve)?content=139178
<kas> Добрый день .. у меня возникла проблемма не могу запустить программу grub-customizer ... кликаю по ярлыку компьютер немного думает но запуск не происходит.. с чем это связано?
<ydz> скачивается файл .qt-curve, и я не знаю через чего я открывать
<Sergey_IT> ку
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: прива
<FOREvERz> привет всем ещё разок))
<FOREvERz> ребят, Я скачал directX 9 июньский, запускаю под вайном а он ругется на dll-ку и говорит что .NET framework поломаный =( что делать? =( варик без directX не запускается
<G_sharikov> Не знаю, для варика директ икс ставил через вайнтрикс
<G_sharikov> И асе работает нормально
<G_sharikov> FOREvERz
<Umren> игроки..
<Umren> xD
<FOREvERz> G_sharikov: через что-что ставил? winetrix? Oо чойта:?
<FOREvERz> Umren: Я мечтаю через гарену поиграть в убунте.. хотя слышал, что не получается у людей =(
<G_sharikov> winetricks в терминале
<G_sharikov> Я играл на гарене...
<FOREvERz> G_sharikov: с первого раза с гареной получилось?)
<G_sharikov> Нет
<FOREvERz> G_sharikov: command not found =(
<_GerarD_> FOREvERz  в общем я тут!
<_GerarD_> С телефона не очень удобно сидеть
<FOREvERz> _GerarD_: ок, токо терминал сказал command not found =(
<_GerarD_> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='winetricks'
<_GerarD_> 1.21вай стоит чтоль?
<_GerarD_> вайн*
<FOREvERz> Я качаю уже вайнтрикс
<FOREvERz> вайн стоит... ммм.. не знаю
<FOREvERz> как узнать?)
<FOREvERz> _GerarD_: 1.2.2
<_GerarD_> FOREvERz http://itshaman.ru/articles/130/skript-winetricks-ili-dovodim-wine-do-uma
<_GerarD_> читай
<skai> !winetricks is <reply> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<_GerarD_> вторая ссыллка по запросу гугла))
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<skai> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<skai> !no wine is <reply> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !no wine is <reply> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<skai> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<_GerarD_> Спасибо скай!
<skai> вот теперь дзен
<_GerarD_> Огромное спасибо!
<ink_sleep> mva, чего хотел?
<FOREvERz> _GerarD_: уже устанавливаю директХ :D
<_GerarD_> FOREvERz: ну, удачи... я гамаю на пг, у меня свой бот! Если что в друзья добавляй... -GerarD-
<FOREvERz> что такое пг? оО
<FOREvERz> плейграунд? оО
<_GerarD_> PlayGround
<_GerarD_> ага
<FOREvERz> эм... Я буду мучиться с гареной) учиться)) а про плейграунд ничего не слышал... чтото типа гарены?
<_GerarD_> нет... это PvPgn сервер
<Umren> а оффициальный сервер уже не котируется ?
<FOREvERz> Umren: батлнет чтоль? для офф сервера нужен же офф лицензионный?)
<Umren> 100 рублей ?
<FOREvERz> Umren: эм... ну и что =\
<Umren> меня всегда это поражало
<FOREvERz> ну вот так вот :-[
<Umren> играть на сервере где в 100 раз меньше людей
<Umren> за 100 рублей всего
<FOREvERz> в гарене кстати много людей
<Umren> дай угадаю ты в доту играешь?
<FOREvERz> да, играл на винде...
<Umren> ок, купи хон
<Umren> есть клиент под линукс
<Umren> нативный
<FOREvERz> хон? оО
<Umren> игра - в сто раз продвинутей доты
<Umren> да
<Umren> heroes of newerth
<Umren> и ливеров нет
<Umren> и система рейтингов
<Umren> + серверы выделенные
<Umren> в доту уже никто не играет.. ты с какой планеты? oO
<FOREvERz> эм..... да Я к доте привык)) а этот твой хон всё равно ведь покупать надо? Оо
<Umren> нет, можешь своровать
<FOREvERz> Umren: эм... да как-то всё равно - играют-не играют))
<FOREvERz> на торрентах есть для убунты?)
<Umren> ага 10 раз )
<FOREvERz> мм... а где взять?(
<Umren> вощем все эти твои телодвижения не нужны
<Umren> купи хон, не парь мозг
<Umren> нативный клиент - все красиво и стабильно
<Umren> доте соответствует на 90% )
<FOREvERz> нативный клиент для убунты продается на лицензионных дисках? Оо
<Umren> FOREvERz: http://tinyurl.com/lwngph
<FOREvERz> Umren: и дело даже не в том, что Я не хочу покупать клиент... в моем городе его не продают, а в другой за ним не поеду..
<Umren> 21й век
<Umren> интернет, платежные системы
<Umren> слышал что нибудь об этом?
<FOREvERz> Umren: оО крутой сайт, надо запомнииить :D
<FOREvERz> Umren: о платежных слышал, об интернете мало)) ну и что, это получается Я заплачу чтобы скачать её? оО
<Umren> тебе сколько лет если не секрет?
<vinnibrest> это кому?
<FOREvERz> эм, 16)) Я правд не понял... на рутрекере игра весит в разделе "прочие бесплатные"... так за что там платить? за аккаунт?
<vinnibrest> а
<Umren> FOREvERz: да
<Umren> это как аккаунт в ммо
<Umren> платеж единоразовый только
<vinnibrest> Ребята, помогите с проблемой пожалуйста)
<FOREvERz> vinnibrest: !ask
<FOREvERz> блин
<FOREvERz> забыл как оно работает
<FOREvERz> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<FOREvERz> во)
<Umren> vinnibrest | ask
<vinnibrest> Простите, если уже было. :)
<vinnibrest> Такая вот проблема: при установке ubuntu 10.10 я монтировал свой диск с файлами в директорию /home/user Получилось вроде, как я и хотел, но появились такие проблемки:
<vinnibrest> 1. Не могу управлять громкостью звука, а нажав на параметры звука - выдаёт "Ожидание ответа звуковой подсистемы"
<Umren> !vinnibrest | ask
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vinnibrest'
<vinnibrest> 2. не распаковываются файлы tar.gz с темами, иконками и т.д, "Во время распаковки файлов произошла ошибка."
<vinnibrest> создав другого юзера, где его папка была чиста - там никаких проблем.
<vinnibrest> на диске, что монтировал, никаких скрытых .папок не было
<FOREvERz> Umren: хорошо.... только там же уровневая система? в неё ж можно задротить огого скоко) а в доту играешь когда хочешь и нет зависимости :D
<Umren> FOREvERz: нет
<Umren> FOREvERz: там система рейтинга - она не влияет ниначто, а только на крутость твоих соперников
<Umren> чем ты больше побеждаешь, тем сильнее соперники - больше баланс
<FOREvERz> оО понятно)) спасибо, Я погляжу на досуге) но от доты пока не откажусь :D
<Umren> а в доте я один могу создать игру против 5 на твоем пг - и они выйдут через 20 минут
<Umren> это интересно?
<FOREvERz> Umren: в гарене не всегда так)
<Umren> vinnibrest: сделай sudo chown -R vinnibrestvinibrest /home/user
<Umren> vinnibrest: сделай sudo chown -R vinnibrest:vinnibrest /home/user
<Umren> во
<Umren> ну или как там твоего юзера зовут
<Umren> FOREvERz: в гарене одни нубы играют и ливеры
<FOREvERz> Umren: ну эт да, бывает...
<Umren> бывает? не смешы
<Umren> каждая игра
<Umren> после first blood уже
<Umren> если любишь мазохизм - не буду советовать, играй дальше )
<Umren> ну или если сам выходишь.. )
<vinnibrest> Umren, спасибо, попробую :)
<FOREvERz> та лан, не говори мне какая плохая игра в гарене, Я там играл)) тем не менее иногда удается поиграть 4х4 норм)
<ppshah> у кого нить есть почта на жмайле? чет письма в общую папку стали падать, не видно что новая почта приходит
<FOREvERz> мм.. у меня жмайл
<Umren> ppshah: какую еще общую папку?
<ppshah> Umren: Вся почта
<Umren> ppshah: у меня такой папки нет
<Umren> а нет
<Umren> есть
<Umren> хз - у меня все нормально приходит во "входящие"
<Umren> ну и во вся почта тоже дублируется соотв. т.к. он показывает все барахло
<FOREvERz> а Я не парюсь, ко мне мало писем на жмайл приходит...
<ppshah> раньше было так. а потом чет перестало
<Umren> напишы в хелп gmail
<mva> ink_sleep: узнать, как назывался тот телефон ,который ты хотел купить
<qweewq> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> qweewq! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User615[web]> 12
<qweewq> 12
<SUFLEX> что значит опция grep -i ...?
<SUFLEX> что значит опция grep -i ...?
<AndreX> man grep
<AndreX> -i, --ignore-case
<SUFLEX> точно? спасибо
<SUFLEX> Скайп запускается при загрузке. в запускаемых приложениях его нет. в настроках скайпа тоже нет такой возможности. как отключить
<SUFLEX> ?
<SUFLEX> откуда могут грузиться приложения
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX, это вирус
<SUFLEX> точно?
<SUFLEX> SUFLEX: и что мне с ним делать
<SUFLEX> как с ним обращатся
<SUFLEX> с предварительной лаской или сразу с вазелином
<Umren> кормить, поить.. может сам уйдет
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX, может включал запонинание запущенных приложений при выключении- вот и запускается
<SUFLEX> ну а где это запоминается письменно. но я сам ничего не запоминал.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<Sergey_IT> SUFLEX, где-то в ГУИ чекбох есть..
<Sergey_IT> бокс
<SUFLEX> там автоматичекскистоит
<SUFLEX> при выходе запоминаеит
<SUFLEX> а при выходе я скайп не включал
<Sergey_IT> ну вот  и запоминает
<Sergey_IT> выключи это опшен
<SUFLEX> попробую
<SUFLEX> проосто раньше же небыло
<SUFLEX> это два дня
<Karantin> что надо сделать, чтобы установить новое ядро скачаное с kernel.org
<Karantin> :)
<AndreX> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<AndreX> Karantin: тока лучше на виртуальной машине тренеруйся от греха подальше ;)
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Karantin> AndreX, у меня ноут лежит на котором 36 ядро прикрутить надо
<Karantin> чтобы патч накатить, ща убью все и перезалью)
<Karantin> кстати, компиляция это гемор, но простая установка же есть?
<artus> как поставить ядро мы не знаем но патч нам ооочень нужен.. ога )
<Big_Aziz> artus: издеваешся да?
<artus> да  )
<Big_Aziz> artus: :) НУ Я ТАК И ПОНЯЛ
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо на канале
<Big_Aziz> sharikoff: привет как ты? как морозы на Байкале?
<sharikoff> они есть
<sharikoff> я нормально
<sharikoff> привет
<Ed[war]d> Вечер добрый всем, у кого вечер...
<Big_Aziz> sharikoff: значит все ок! я рад за тебя:)
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо :)
<kvirk> ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè äðàéâåðîâ  íà Âèäåîêàðòó
<kvirk> Intel(R) C33/G31 Express Chipset Family ðàáî÷èé ñòîë ñòàë ÷åðíûì öâåòîì íè÷åãî íå âèäíî... ìîãó òîëüêî êðóòèòü êóá ÷òî äåëàòü?
<kvirk>  
<ubuntuhelp> kvirk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ubuntuhelp> kvirk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kvirk> à òàê
<ubuntuhelp> kvirk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> kvirk: utf 8 kodirovka
<Big_Aziz> san4o: что сломал :)
<kvirk> ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè äðàéâåðà ýêðàí ñòàë ÷åðíûì íè÷åãî íå âèäíî ìîãó òîëüêî êðóòèòü êóá ÷òî äåëàòü ?
<ubuntuhelp> kvirk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick kvirk use utf8!
<san4o> Big_Aziz: если б  каждый раз когда я на канале у меня чтото ломалось. комп был бы уже грудой метала
<san4o> )
<Big_Aziz> san4o: нет слов брат :)
<FOREvERz> ребяты =(( плакать хоцца
<FOREvERz> у меня всё ещё варик не запускаеца(
<FOREvERz> виноват DirectX, точнее, его отсутствие... и winetricks не может его поставить.... установка с ошибкой вылетает(
<Sergey_IT> FOREvERz, купи кубик рубика, там директХ не нужен ;)
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: дорогой он, жаль с торрентов нельзя скачать :(
<FOREvERz> ну помоги с ним, Я ща скрин кину(
<FOREvERz> Sergey_IT: http://rghost.ru/4546556 вот скрин ошибки... могу лог залить ещё(
<artus> скрин ошибки заливать на ргхост, а не лог на пасту .. однако бывают же извращенцы)))
<artus> !itpaste | FOREvERz
<ubuntuhelp> FOREvERz: ITpaste — быстрый и удобный "paste" сервис. см: http://itpaste.ru
<artus> ой
<FOREvERz> artus: Я знаю что на пасту логи льют...
<artus> !itmages
<FOREvERz> а это скрин оО
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<FOREvERz> про ITimages не знал)
<FOREvERz> простите)
<FOREvERz> artus: помоги пожалуйста =(
<artus> че там помога, сносиш нафиг вайн и rm -rf ~/.wine/
<artus> ставиш вайн, запускаеш вайнтрикс и галочками выбираеш все что надо
<artus> запускаеш игру и радуешся
<FOREvERz> заново?
<FOREvERz> а что для варика ещё надо, кроме directX?
<Karantin> у меня варик даже без директ икс запускался
<artus> варик вообщето с opengl себя прекрасно чуствует
<Karantin> главное чтобы дрова прямые были
<FOREvERz> у меня не чувствует =(
<FOREvERz> а где лежит вайн? =(
<Karantin> sudo aptitude install wine
<Karantin> :)
<dropsql> Люди, подскажите плз, Rhythmbox не возспроизводит ничего... нету звука, как настроить?
<dropsql> и подскажите плз как удалить пакет который я установил с помощью dpkg -i
<dropsql> мне нужно удалить из репозиториев
<kokand> трям
<kokand> dropsql: лезь в синаптик
<dropsql> я тут
<dropsql> удалил пакет, а как удалить чтобы был стандартный репозитория ubuntu
<dropsql> а не тот что я с файла поставил
<Big_Aziz> kokand: трям трям
<Big_Aziz> kokand: как погода в Коканде?
<dropsql> gjlcrf;tnt gkp& ^(
<kokand> Big_Aziz: какккы дела?
<dropsql> подскажете плз? :(
<Big_Aziz> kokand: нормально
<Big_Aziz> kokand: что сломал :) ты же арчер что ты здесь делаешь
<ampiryan> dropsql: если ты его удалил, то как он может быть... логично?
<Big_Aziz> dropsql: зайди в синаптик
<dropsql> ampiryan: смысл в том что я поставил пакет с файла, а у меня такй же пакет есть был в репозитории... теперь у меня мой пакет который был остался стандартным в репозитории (в symantic) надеюсь понятно обьяснил
<ampiryan> этого не может быть
<Big_Aziz> dropsql: если бы он был в репах он бы поставил оттудова
<ampiryan> если ты ставил из файла, то к пакетам из репозитория это не имеет никакого отношения
<dropsql> ampiryan: то есть если я его удалил то в репозитории должен остаться только стандартный пакет?
<ampiryan> угу
<dropsql> странно ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu9_amd64 - такой был пакет, я его удалил из репозитория, теперь с таким же названием остался без галочки :(
<artus> dropsql, причем тут пакет в репозитории к тому тчо ты удаляеш у себя?
<ampiryan> dropsql: apt-get update plz
<artus> dropsql, дааа... а ты уже репозиториями заведуеш?
<dropsql> хорошо, другой вопрос, как удалить пакет который я установил dpkg -i ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu9_amd64.dep?
<Big_Aziz> artus: он думает что репы  у него :)
<dropsql> ampiryan: делал
<Big_Aziz> dropsql: apt-get autoremove пакет
<dropsql> Big_Aziz: это удаление с зависимости.. не оно :)
<dropsql> ладно, сенк :) я кажись зря запониковал :)
<Big_Aziz> dropsql: зайди в синаптик тогда
<dropsql> зашел :)
<Big_Aziz> dropsql: поиск пакета
<dropsql> нашел
<dropsql> он не установлен
<artus> логично )
<dropsql> версия пакета такаяже как я качал... видимо то парень который посоветовал скачать - ерунду сказал... у мя в репозитории такой же пакет был...
<unreturned> Ребят, а кроме EiskaltDC++ есть какой-нить адекватный DC++-клиент?
<artus> да он вроде самый адекватный
<dropsql> а подскажете плз как звук у Rhythmbox 0.13.1 включить? у меня везде в системе звук есть :(
<FOREvERz> ее, у меня почти получилось... кроме одного....
<Big_Aziz> :)
<FOREvERz> когда запускаю ехе-шник у меня черный экран, а после него - убунта в каком-то vga режиме чтоль... надо дрова походу обновить(
<skai> @seen landgraf
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen landgraf.
<artus> FOREvERz, вирт стол настрой в вайне
<skai> @seen Landgraff
<ubuntuhelp> Landgraff was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 6 weeks, 4 days, 14 hours, 52 minutes, and 50 seconds ago: <Landgraff> усем привет :)
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: зачем тебе виндовозный файл запускать в вайне
<FOREvERz> Big_Aziz: потому что это варкрафт
<fr1lancer> уважаемые )))
<FOREvERz> artus: мм... в winecfg?
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: поставь себе двк системы и усе и не надо себе мозги поротть
<artus> ну да
<fr1lancer> подскажите пожалуйста чем можно наиболее точно проверить целостность винта
<fr1lancer> смарт инфу
<fr1lancer> его жизнеспособность
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: ну и что у мну тоже семерка для игрушек и что! :)
<FOREvERz> эмулировать вирт рабочий стол?))
<fr1lancer> винт ценный упал неплохо
<fr1lancer> ааа???
<artus> fr1lancer, mhdd
<fr1lancer> работает
<fr1lancer> вдшник что радует
<fr1lancer> благодарю
<fr1lancer> попробую
<GregIlya> Всем привет!
<fr1lancer> ето не для линукса ()))
<FOREvERz> artus: разрешение не изменилось... но гамма очень яркой стала и варик так и не развернулся... хотя лого было(
<GregIlya> Кто нить знает почему у меня в параметрах монитора стоит не известный?
<GregIlya> и как это исправить...
<ampiryan> GregIlya: Кэп знает, но тебя врят ли это устроит
<artus> FOREvERz, wine zzz.exe -opengl
<artus> FOREvERz, wine zzz.exe --opengl
<artus> как то так
<FOREvERz> artus: спасибо, попробую)
<GregIlya> foreverz;какие проблемы с вариком?Я вот вчера тока ставил...
<Big_Aziz> варик кашу не варит
<FOREvERz> GregIlya: запускается до лого, но потом выкидывает с разрешением вайновским и гаммой яркой
<artus> FOREvERz, и вообще, тебе тяжело чтоль на форуме поиском воспользоватся  ? 300 раз же уже расписано
<GregIlya> по идее как artus сказал должно работать хотя я поначалу и без opengl запускал,всё рвно работало..
<GregIlya> Никто не знает как сделать что бы монитор определился?)
<FOREvERz> GregIlya: никак не работает... лан, погуглю
<fr1lancer> -1 юзер
<Big_Aziz> xorg.conf
<GregIlya> xorg.conf это мне?
<Big_Aziz> да
<Big_Aziz> знаешь где находится?
<dropsql> всем сенкс :)
<DrChe> Здравствуйте, у меня такая проблема: есть нетбук с ubuntu 10.10  и беспроводная мышь. Если не двигать ее 5 секунд, она перестает реагировать на движения, пока не проведешь ей по столу несколько раз. Что делать?
<sharikoff> таймаут опроса уменшить?
<sharikoff> как -незнаю
<sharikoff> но должно помочь
<sharikoff> =)
<DrChe> Спасио, поищу
<DrChe> Спасибо*
<Big_Aziz> DrChe: срабатывает датчик экономии энергии
<sharikoff> да незачто
<DrChe> Big_Aziz, у мыши или у системы?
<skai> DrChe: у мыши
<Big_Aziz> DrChe: у мышки конечно послушай sharikoff
<skai> DrChe: она засыпает после н миллисекунд
<skai> DrChe: посмотри в инструкции к ней
<skai> DrChe: там все описано
<Big_Aziz> DrChe: стандартный таймаут 45 секунд
<DrChe> skai, это будет трудно, их нет, модель тоже не помню.
<skai> Big_Aziz: нюню
<Big_Aziz> skai: дада )
<skai> Big_Aziz: меньше.там несколько ступеней.у мну есть мыша и есть инструкция.
<Big_Aziz> skai: как ты ?
<Big_Aziz> skai: и на чем сидишь на этот раз
<Big_Aziz> skai: у мну тоже кдава и мышка от микрософта
<skai> Big_Aziz: а у меня мышь соблюдающая стандарты iso:)
<Saboteur85> что лутче для знакомства поставить LTS версию или текушью
<Big_Aziz> на вкус ицыет товариша нет
<Big_Aziz> skai: ок
<Big_Aziz> skai: на бубунте сидишь?
<FOREvERz> а что такое Microsoft.VC80.CRT ?
<Big_Aziz> ты вирус подцепил
<Big_Aziz> :)
<FOREvERz> аха, на убунте-то_
<FOREvERz> вот мой лог http://paste.ubuntu.com/572700/  Я не могу понять что ему не нравица)
<Big_Aziz> да у тя же вайн есть
<FOREvERz> ну да, есть
<FOREvERz> Я им же и запускаю)
<Big_Aziz> а он сам собой запустится
<FOREvERz> ты лог читал? или ты гадаешь?))
<Big_Aziz> и то и другое :)
<FOREvERz> %)
<Big_Aziz>  fxt e nz jib,jr lj abuf
<Big_Aziz> а че у тя ошибок многовато
<FOREvERz> да вот самому интересно аж(
<Big_Aziz> а тябо директ x подводит все его библиотеки некоректо пашут
<FOREvERz> и как мне жить?(
<Big_Aziz> попробуй поствить playonlinux
<Big_Aziz> PlayOnLinux — оболочка для Wine, облегчающая установку Windows-игр и приложений в Linux. Рекомендуется иметь хороший интернет канал.
<Karantin1> FOREvERz, попробуй отказаться от игр :)
<san4o> че за игру ставите ?
<FOREvERz> Karantin1: вот сам и откажись =\
<FOREvERz> Big_Aziz: а Я ставил директХ с помощью winetricks....
<FOREvERz> san4o: war3 =(
<Big_Aziz> сын  у меня грацию играл через него, правда щас он играет в родной среде :)
<Karantin1> вот по себе, для меня на убунту было самым важным запустить задротинг игру :)
<Karantin1> а когда запустил, перестал вообще заходить
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: в самом начале я тебе сказал поставь как ия две системы для игрушек виндовоз а для работы бунту
<san4o> FOREvERz: оооу. вар в вайне запускался веками вроде без каких либо проблем. единственное проблемы с созданием игр на батлнете
<FOREvERz> Big_Aziz: стоит винда, не хочу с неё...
<FOREvERz> san4o: у меня не запускается... вот лог http://paste.ubuntu.com/572700/
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: и почему западло чтоли?
<FOREvERz> во-первых практика бубунты, во-вторых винда с мусором)
<Weise> подскажите какие логи надо читать? или ссылочку.
<Big_Aziz> FOREvERz: каким мусором не понял тебя
<FOREvERz> всяким....
<san4o> FOREvERz:  L"Microsoft.VC80.CRT  может это vcredist. winetricks включи и доустанавлюй компонентов
<sharikoff> Weise: всмысле?
<FOREvERz> san4o: а что в winetricks омтетитЬ? там нету vcredist
<Weise> sharikoff, ну логи системы
<Weise> sharikoff, то есть какой файл
<Weise> в какой файл они пишуться
<sharikoff> Weise: tail /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> или messages.log
<Weise> а еще, у меня гугл не грузится
<Weise> но пингуется
<Big_Aziz> а как ты пингуешь
<san4o> FOREvERz: directx который рекомендуют, vcredist если нету скачай отдельно. вар работал у меня как часы
<Weise> проблема наверно  в днс, как наверняка узнать днс провайдера
<Weise> ping 8888
<Weise> с точками
<sharikoff> nslookup сайт
<FOREvERz> san4o: он вместе с directX лежит? посмотрю во временной папке directX
<sharikoff> тебе ответит какой серв используется
<sharikoff> и адрес сайта
<Weise> ну и что делать потом?
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> у прова есть сайт?
<sharikoff> его проверь
<sharikoff> типа так
<sharikoff> host -a сайт прова
<sharikoff> там увидишь записи типа ns.доменпрова.ru
<sharikoff> потом nslookup ns.доменпрова.ru
<sharikoff> покажет ип
<sharikoff> это и есть днсы прова
<sharikoff> их надо записать в /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> в виде
<sharikoff> nameserver ип
<sharikoff> по одной в каждой строчке
<sharikoff> не больше двух
<sharikoff> если пингуется а не открывается попробуй уменьшить mtu
<kamyshovyy> mva: ку
<sharikoff> ifconfig интерфейс через который ты сидишь в инете mtu 1492
<sharikoff> и проверяешь
<sharikoff> если не канает то вниз уменьшай с шагом 20
<TBAPb> а как быть с такой проблемой: грузиться не весь сайт
<sharikoff> это как?
<swine> што делаеть? не грузиться?
<TBAPb> получаю заголовки и все
<TBAPb> типа хедер грузиться фавиконки появляются а сайта нету
<sharikoff> а в инете как сидишь?
<sharikoff> прокси?
<TBAPb> нет
<TBAPb> напрямую
<sharikoff> про мту читал?
<sharikoff> или уже успел отвалиться?
<TBAPb> мту это размер ппакетов?
<sharikoff> если пингуется а не открывается попробуй уменьшить mtu
<sharikoff> [1:06] <sharikoff> ifconfig интерфейс через который ты сидишь в инете mtu 1492
<sharikoff> если пингуется а не открывается попробуй уменьшить mtu
<sharikoff> [1:06] <sharikoff> ifconfig интерфейс через который ты сидишь в инете mtu 1492
<sharikoff> и проверяешь
<sharikoff> [1:06] <sharikoff> если не канает то вниз уменьшай с шагом 20
<AndreX> алгоритм прям
<Weise> lurkmore.ru тоже не грузит
<korvin> все грузит
<Weise> да и пинг идет
<sharikoff> пингани сто раз
<sharikoff> посмтори потери
<sharikoff> ping -c 100 ya.ru
<sharikoff> если они есть и большие звони в поддержку
<Weise> 87% это лукморе
<sharikoff> и ругайся  по фене на них
<sharikoff> нет фиговый
<Weise> lurkmore.ru ping statistics ---
<Weise> 32 packets transmitted, 4 received, 87% packet loss, time 31176ms
<Umren> cool
<sharikoff> ого
<sharikoff> пинг удивительный
<sharikoff> меняй прова =))
<Umren> "Алло! у меня интернет не работает! 87% потеря пакетов!" "Зайдите в панель управления..."
<Weise> дело в том что с другого компа (винда) все отлично
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> а у тя пппое?
<Weise> да
<sharikoff> или пптп
<Weise> вроде пппое, я через nm
<sharikoff> а рукми пробовал?
<Weise> ya.ru ping statistics ---
<sharikoff> без нм?
<Weise> 100 packets transmitted, 99 received, 1% packet loss, time 99145ms
<Weise> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.785/26.015/27.011/0.555 ms
<Weise> руками пробовал, но когда сделал nm стал им пользоваться
<sharikoff> у меня аж глаз задергался
<sharikoff> от такого пинга
<Weise> что с этим то не так?
<sharikoff> я в нм чесно не сильно шарю
<sharikoff> я руками все делаю
<Weise> pppoeconf
<sharikoff> угу
<Weise> я делал, но я то через повод сижу, то через wifi
<Weise> провод*
<sharikoff> ясно..
<sharikoff> ну через пппоеконф хоть логи можно глянуть
<sharikoff> а так я не знаю где смотреть
<sharikoff> ppp.log может
<sharikoff> есть чо то такое?
<sharikoff>   /var/log/ppp.og
<sharikoff> *log
<starscream> ubuntuhelp: tell kamyshovyy about pm
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, please see my private message
<TBAPb> занятно, поменял днс, гугл грузит, луркморе нет
<sharikoff> TBAPb: попробуй 80.237.124.101
<TBAPb> что это?
<TBAPb> днс?
<sharikoff> да
<Weise> а чей он?
<Weise> Портал "Мегаполис" (my-megapolis.ru)
<Weise> Сайт "МЕГА-НН" (mega.nn.ru)
<Weise> Биллинг "МЕГА-НН" (billing.mega.nn.ru)
<Weise> мой пров
<sharikoff> ну просто попробуй
<sharikoff> какая разница чей он
<sharikoff> мой он
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Weise: а ты где живешь?
<starscream> sharikoff: ты что ему посоветовал?
<starscream> он же пропал от этого
<sharikoff> днс
<sharikoff> =)
<starscream> sharikoff: а 8.8.8.8 некошерно уже?
<sharikoff> надо рекурсию проверить
<sharikoff> тут такое дело как раз..
<Weise> не канает
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: starscream у шарикова карта такая =)
<kamyshovyy> *карма
<Weise> запутался в днс, забыл который работает
<Weise> :(
<FOREvERz> ребят, а у меня варик в гарене работает оО
<FOREvERz> как его сделать фулскрин только?(
<Weise> что такое гарен, варик?
<FOREvERz> Weise: не знаешь - не забивай голову)) игра такая)
<Weise> варик варкрафт
<Weise> а гарен?
<FOREvERz> гарена, прога такая. через неё играют по сети
<Weise> аа
<Weise> ну работает - играй чо))
<Ant13Z> добрый люд
<Ant13Z> помогите бедному человеку
<Ant13Z> 10.10 кубунта нет звука
<darvin44u> какое железо?
<Ant13Z> в alsamixer все по максимому выкрутил
<Ant13Z> команду в терминале подскажи
<Sergey_IT> Ant13Z, глянь чего проверять на форуме
<Ant13Z> и еше проблема, при просмотре видео, видео просто проматывается без показа и без звука
<Ant13Z> кодеков нет?
<artus> нет
<artus> поставь vlc
<Sergey_IT>  Ant13Z, накажи свой комп. Сам смотрит, а тебе не дает )
<FOREvERz> подскажите а как чтобы панель с окнами не была поверх варика =(
<AndreX> скрой её
<FOREvERz> как? Оо
<FOREvERz> а
<FOREvERz> понял
<FOREvERz> спасибо
<artus> !enter | FOREvERz
<ubuntuhelp> FOREvERz: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<panacea_> так, с видео и звуком разобрался
<panacea_> теперь амарок все звуковые файлы просто проматывает
<panacea_> x_x
<krok> народ как запустить файл     ....sh
<krok> раньше при нажатии на файл было окно запустить в консоле а щас нет... как вернуть?
<artus> зачем на него нажимать?
<artus> chmod +x zzz.sh && ./zzz.sh
<krok> ну мне надо запустить исполняемый файл  install.sh как это зделать?
<krok> аа
<artus> я сказал уже
<krok> я вижу спасибо
<panacea_> а что делать с амароком?)
<krok> при исполнении команды chmod +x zzz.sh файл открываеться в редакторе (
<Sergey_IT> panacea_, а надо?
<diskin> жесть
<artus> O_o
<diskin> krok, а как ты ее исполняешь?
<artus> чегой???
<krok> консоль
<artus> krok, а ты того, zzz поменял на install.sh ?
<panacea_> Sergey_IT, я бы не спрашивал, если бы не надо было)
<krok> конечно ))
<artus> ну значит просто попробуй ./install.sh
<krok> ага
<artus> только я надеюсь ты в папке со скриптом находишся)
<Sergey_IT> panacea_, так вопрос просто интересный "что делать?" ))
<krok> бесполезно открываеться в gedit и все тут ))
<AndreX> sh zzz.sh или так
<panacea_> Sergey_IT, при воспроизведении файл просто быстро проматывается без звука
<artus> оригинально, чего надо было делать чтоб чмод или запуск скрипта гедит запускал
<krok> я вообщето ток систему установил и обновил )
<artus> дадада... оно само )))
<krok> серьезно первый запуск только
<AndreX> krok: сознавайся чё делал?
<diskin> krok, а что за install.sh ?
<krok> да патч рабочий стол Mac
<krok> mac OS
<artus> мдяяя...
<krok>  мдяя мдяя... как его запустить говнюка
<diskin> может это редактор из скрипта запускается? мол, "почитай меня"
<artus> сфигли?
<diskin> ну в скрипте написано if ubunta then gedit :)
<artus> krok, где ты это уг нашол то ? ссылку дай ) ща посмотримс)
<artus> diskin, сам придумал аль подсказал кто? )
<krok> аа уже не помню давно файлы лежали вот решил оживить )
<artus> выбрось каку )
<krok> нее
<krok> это вещь!! надо воткнуть ЭТО ))
<krok> оо в ридми нашел ссылу
<krok> https://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/files/macbuntu-10.10/v2.3
<krok> кто что скажет ?
<AndreX> да она дохлая может уже
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> 00 о нет
<diskin> 40Mb
<krok> что? ))
<diskin> архив
<krok> аа я нашел как запустить ))
<panacea_> на системном лотке в языковом плагине вместо ru/us отображаются, иногда просто полоски
<panacea_> что делать?)
<krok> в терминале надо вбить (wget https://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/macbuntu/macbuntu-10.10/v2.3/Macbuntu-10.10.tar.gz -O /tmp/Macbuntu-10.10.tar.gz)
<diskin> и что?
<diskin> скачается 40 мегов архив
<krok> и что 40 мегов эт не много
<AndreX> не для всех
<krok> ну эт если ток с мобилы сидеть... а так я не знаю кому еще
 * artus думает на что бы слить 4ре гига трафа за 2 дня
<diskin> krok, а дальше что? как запустить?
<krok> а дальше cd /tmp/Macbuntu-10.10/
<diskin> мм. а распаковать?
<krok> да так не пашет )) ну я по ридми иду )
<panacea_> как установить gstreamer?
<krok> так у меня же есть распакованный архив.. я что опять это скачал ?
<diskin> :) ЛОЛ
<diskin> 40 метров же фигня. ну потренировался...
<krok> что такое ЛОЛ ?
<diskin> валяюсь со смеху
<diskin> примерно так
<krok> и все таки вернемся к вопросу как запустить instal.sh ??
<krok> аа ну валяйся ))
<diskin> ты ж сказал, что нашел как?
<diskin> вот и рассказывай
<krok> не пашет ;(
<krok> в ридми написанно чтобы запустить файл достаточно поместить его в терминал и нажать ввод.. а на деле  (sudo: /media/Мои документы/Софт/U nix/Macbuntu-10.10/install.sh: command not found
<krok> )
<krok> чьлбы это значило?
<artus> krok, ты знатный извращенец )
<krok> чтобы это значило ?
<artus> krok, могу аргументировать)
<panacea_> почему амарок не воспроизводит мп3 файлы, а влс воспроизводит?
<krok> ну а поделу ?
<diskin> krok, ты архив скачал?
<artus> krok, вопервых у тебя кирилица в названиях директорий, вовторых с пробелами
<krok> да он у мя давно я же говорил
<diskin> распаковал?
<artus> в 3х экранировать пробулы надо , или табом пользоватцо
<krok> а почему в ридми написанно просто перетащите файл в терминал? ну я и перетащил ))
<artus> sudo /media/Мои\ документы/Софт/U\ nix/Macbuntu-10.10/install.sh
<hivemind> Или кавычками
<artus> да и cd /media/Мои\ документы/Софт/U\ nix/Macbuntu-10.10/ &&  ./install.sh
<artus> Offoffoff, где твое "йохохо , с наступающим новым годом" ?
<nAgoHaK> re
<artus> nAgoHaK, ку
<diskin> krok, по порядку давай. ты чем и куда распаковывал архив?
<AndreX> nAgoHaK: q!
<hivemind> q
<krok> распаковал в папку (/media/Мои документы/Софт/U_nix/Macbuntu-10.10/install.sh')
<krok> артус твой метод не работает
<diskin> а можешь в /tmp распаковать?
<krok> нет... это уже распакованная папка.. архив удален
<diskin> ну скачай еще раз :)
<krok> а если переместить?
<krok> ???
<diskin> перемести
<artus> krok, а если cd /media/Мои\ документы/Софт/U_nix/Macbuntu-10.10/ && ./install.sh
<diskin> artus, поздно, он переместил :)
<artus> и вообще, монтировать в /media винт с именем Мои документы это сильно
<krok> это от Винды осталось так что без коментариев
<artus> diskin, да мне как то ортагонально) если ему удобнее делать с такими извращениями ...
<krok> ВСЕ!! пошол запуск переместил в темп нажал на инсталл.сх и он мне предложил запустить его в терминале ))
<diskin> вот, причина была в пробелах видать
<AndreX> ну да на винте с нтфс пытался запустить ))
<diskin> а
<artus> krok, sudo mkdir /media/win && sudo mv -r /media/Мои\ документы/ /media/win && sudo chown -R krok:krok /media/win
<diskin> и что, там noexec?
<krok> эт че будет?
<artus> diskin, там ntfs, этого достаточно )
<krok> артус что это?
<hivemind> Что-то я не понял
<artus> krok, и да, если у тя есть винда и надо общий диск то лутше винт в ext3 и Ext2Fsd-0.48.exe на венду поставить
<hivemind> hanbrake-cli и handbrake-gtk весят одинаково %)
<hivemind> Один гуёвый, второй нет
<artus> krok, это будеть удобоваримая ссылка
<krok> не пусть все как есть...
<artus> krok, для удобства, на будущее , если останешся таки в лтнуксе то сам поумеш что папки называть проще на латинице и с маленькой буквы
<artus> хазяин барин )
<krok> ага возьму на заметку
<hivemind> На латинице понятно
<hivemind> А почему с маленькой буквы?
<AndreX> krok: лучше всё сразу нормально делать а не через фзк
<krok> фзк  = ???
<AndreX> фик знает как
<krok> XD
<dmay> тактактак, чего ето у вас тут?
<dmay> artus: а ещё он поймёт что интерфейсы надо называть с префиксом I, что не все ключи gcc одинаково полезны и что питон иногда удобней баша, ага
<krok> агась... теперь с патчем проблеммы ))
<dmay> линупс из сооооу юзерфрендли лол
<krok> та же беда только уже в папке темп ))
<hivemind> Сорри за глупый вопрос, где можно подучить питон?
<diskin> krok, опять редактор?
<krok> sudo: /tmp/g2gm/g2gm.sh: command not found
<krok>    Щас в чем подвох???
<krok> да опять
<diskin> krok, в том, что надо скачать еще http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/files/macbuntu-10.10/v2.3/g2gm.tar.gz/download
<diskin> и распаковать в /tmp
<krok> а почему так?
<hivemind> Эх...
<diskin> а вообще krok, оставб это фигню, тебе правильно написали
<hivemind> !python
<ubuntuhelp> Python — высокоуровневый язык программирования общего назначения с акцентом на производительность разработчика и читаемость кода. См. http://www.python.org
<hivemind> О, норм
<diskin> http://www.python.ru/
<AndreX> krok: chmod +x g2gm.sh ещё забыл
<hivemind> А он объектно-ориентированный?
<Umren> hivemind: wikipedia
<AndreX> hivemind: символьно буквенный ))
<artus> dmay, а нафиг интерфейсы создавать? )))
<Umren> artus: действительно, это не нужно
<artus> dmay, и уж зачем ему в убунтне то ключи гцц))) а про питон ему ну совсем пока не светит)
<hivemind> ))
<Umren> мда, видимо на убунте я вылечился от твиттера
<Umren> т.к. клиента нету нормального
<Umren> %))
<krok> да уж.. а в чем прикол почему старый файл не открываеться в консоли а только что распакованный без проблемм .??
<artus> мну и плагина к хрому хватает)
<Umren> не центрует
<Umren> меня это раздражает
<hivemind> Твиттер не нужен
<artus> аа.. ну разве что ) а смысл в цйентровании? )))
<Umren> у меня экран большой.. и когда на весь хром эти жалкие колонки слева болтаются
<Umren> тошно становится
<Umren> !!1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1'
<dmay> artus: главное что ты меня понял :3
<dmay> hivemind: бросай этот питони вообще программазм, лучше иди учи специфику добычи нефти
<dmay> Umren: единственный нормальный клиент для твиттера - браузер же
<artus> Umren, вот чего есть )   http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/253/ultimate-geek-stuff-twidge-twitter-command-line-client-for-ubuntulinux
<hivemind> Да действительно
<hivemind> dmay, go be fat somewhere esle, ТРОЛЬ ТРОЛЛБ ТОЛСТО ЖИРНО!!!!!!!!!!11111
<dmay> artus: почта в консоли есть. айсику, ирц есть. теперь и твиттер есть. осталось фсбук и скайп, ога
<artus> @voice hivemind
<hivemind> :D
<artus> hivemind, у тебя недержание ? )
<dmay> hivemind: вхай со нервоус, гай?
<dmay> я, межпрочим, хороший жизненный совет дал
<dmay> как девелопер со стажем лол >.<
<hivemind> Ой
<hivemind> Я же пошутил
<Umren> artus: ща попробую
<artus> Umren, сам пробую )
<dmay> hivemind: это ты невропатологу объяснять будешь, на принудительном лечении 8]
<hivemind> Оно мне не помогает ^_^
<dmay> неше - поможет
<dmay> *наше
<Umren> artus: twidge: user error (Error from oauthRequest: "HTTP/1.1 401 Unauthorized")
<Umren> xD
<dmay> Umren: а ман то хотяб почитал?
<Umren> это на сатапе
<artus> Umren, нифига )) все пучком )))
<Umren> twidge setup Give your Twitter username and password when prompted to.
<Umren> а он не промптит (
<artus> дам ссылку даеть)
<artus> переходиш по ней, получаей кей
<artus> вводиш и наслаждаесо)
<Umren> мне не дает
<artus> Umren, http://itmages.ru/image/view/135662/5204fabe
<artus> хы, теперь нафиг клиенты ) в коньки повесить и будеть щастье )
<Umren> ясно
<Umren> версия старая у меня
<Umren> ее твиттер нахрен шлет
<Umren> почитал faq
<hivemind> А теперь... супер-вопрос
<artus> Версия: 1.0.6
<hivemind> Скачал handbrake
<Umren> hivemind: купи айфон к нему
<Umren> artus: у меня 1.0.2 )
<hivemind> Какая команда для запуска?
<hivemind> Точнее конвертирования
<Umren> все что ДО 1.0.6 сейчас не роаботает )
<Umren> https://github.com/jgoerzen/twidge/wiki
<Umren> а вот https://github.com/jgoerzen/twidge/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<Umren> Twitter pulled a fast one on us: they revoked Twidge’s API key for some fake security reason.
<hivemind> Мне в 3gp конверитровать, а не в ыфон
<artus> хех, дык в бубнтие ж вроде свежий фовт то )
<artus> *c
<Umren> artus: консольные утилиты тут древние
<artus> Umren, добавь репу сквизи
<Umren> хоть арч ставь
<Umren> еп
<hivemind> Просто я консольную версию скачал
<hivemind> А как конвертить - не знаю, handbrake - command not found
<artus> Umren, хм.. а он прикольный таки ))) а если еще алиасы сделать в zsh будет вообще красота )
<Umren> artus: проще так curl -u umren:*******-d status=”Ubuntu sux!” http://twitter.com/statuses/update.xml
<Umren> ))
<artus> не, не прикольно )
<hivemind> !handbrake
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='handbrake'
<Umren> <errors>  <error code="53">Basic authentication is not supported</error></errors>
<Umren> xD
<artus> у меня все гуд) и читает, и твитит)
<Umren> поставь убунту, не будет
<artus> ненене ))
<artus> мне и так хорошо _
<Umren> и на ppa блин он 1.0.6 тока на нарвале
<Umren> ладно, я вылечился
<artus> да я ж говорю, репу сквихзи добавь , и из нее поставь
<Umren> ну поидее даже заработает т.к. там зависимость тока курл
<hivemind> Блин, да как он запускается?
<hivemind> \В гугле только про гуёвую версию
<Umren> artus: ставлю
<Umren> все
<Umren> )
<artus> Umren, alias twitlist='twidge lsrecent' alias twitsend='twidge update' alias twitdm='twidge lsdm' и красота )
<Umren> да просто tweet сойдет )
<Umren> tweet/tweetu
<Umren> dm я редко пользую
<Umren> artus: твитить удобно, а просмотр так се
<artus> вобщем клиент годный )
<artus> просто непривычно )
<artus> Umren, дымаю если чуток поковырять то можно и цветной вывод организовать)
<krok> блин а как разрешение изменить если моник неопределен?
<artus> *у
<Umren> artus: цветной вывод - я подумал об этом сразу :D
<Umren> фильтр по именам например
<Umren> ну и разделение получше
<artus> ага) тоогда вообще красота будет)
<Sergey_IT> krok, xorg.conf ковырять, глянь на форуме
<krok> ну у меня на данный момент его ваще нет и стоит ли создовать?
<Umren> krok: скока дюймов?
<Umren> и какое разрешение
<krok> сейчас?
<Umren> оптимальные
<krok> или скок надо?
<krok> аа ну    17 дюймов 1200 на 1024
<hivemind> Ты как без xorg-то?
<Sergey_IT> krok, xrandr глянь
<krok> там нихера нет нужного
<Sergey_IT> krok, 1280 наверно?
<krok> а да... извините
<artus> @voice krok
<krok> что это значит? ubuntuhelp дал право голоса krok
<artus> !v | krok
<ubuntuhelp> krok: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<krok> а что я нарушиЛ?
<artus> krok, за языком следи
<Sergey_IT> krok, язык твой - враг твой
<krok> )) эт точно )))
<krok> дайте ссылку на какой нить файл обменник я скрин выложу xrandr
<Sergey_IT> krok, а что за видео?
<hivemind> <krok> там нихера нет нужного, вот чего
<artus> !itmages | krok
<ubuntuhelp> krok: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<hivemind> Блин, цитатнуть пытался
<krok> видео интегрированная Intel ;(
<artus> @kick hivemind не стоит ругательства копировать
<Sergey_IT> krok, а монитор?
<krok> Acer  LCD 17
<Sergey_IT> странно, что не определилось. А с лайвСД как?
<artus> krok, gtf тебе в помощ
<hivemind> Ох, борщ
<artus> hivemind, и не говори )
<krok> да точно так же... щас стоит в режиме 1024х768 69гц
<krok> оу 60 Gz
<Sergey_IT> krok, а у монитора матрица 1280х1024 ?
<krok> да
<krok> ну я честно говоря не точно понял но его родное разрешение именно это
<krok> вот ссыль на xrandr http://itmages.ru/image/view/135678/87c2d1cd
<Umren> krok: печально это, вощем надо добавлять хрень всякую в /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sergey_IT> krok, что значит не понял? ТТД надо знать!
<krok> ээ...  А мож как нить драйвер установить?
<krok> на оф сайте вроде есть
<Umren> можно и драйвер.. если нвидия )
<artus> ээ... эть опервое что надо было делать)
<artus> а если не нвидиа то смеритцо)
<krok> не есть какойто драйвер репозиторий на Intel
<hivemind> Ну, на ати теоретически тоже можно
<Umren> да на ати нормально все тоже )
<artus> hivemind, ати сама по себе какая то теоретическая )
<Umren> а вот интел это боль
<krok> так что посоветуете
<hivemind> Открытые дрова шоле?
<Sergey_IT> в xorg настраивать
<hivemind> artus, ну я не без помощи andrex'а поставил
<artus> я могу только посоветовать нвидиу юзать)
<krok>  А кто его знает на форуме написанно драйвер Intel for Linux
<hivemind> А compiz будет сильно тормозить на nvidia 6200 128MB?
<krok> блин а это... в ксорг много писать буков ?
<hivemind> Или вообще не запустится?
<artus> krok, все зависит от твоей фантазии)
<Umren> krok: пара строчек
<krok> да да... а туда чей нить готовый мона прописать?
<artus> да лехко) хоть войну и мир перепиши ) вопрос в том будет ли работать чей то )
<Umren> krok: напишы в консоли gtf 1280 1024 75
<krok> писал
<Umren> ну вот это терь пишы в xorg.conf
<Umren> то что он те выдал
<Umren> непомню куда именно
<Umren> %)
<krok> помойму в раздел display ))
<artus> в монитор вроде
<Umren> у меня xorg.conf нету
<Umren> прост
<Umren> но были проблемы с разрешением 1440х900 на старом монике
<artus> Umren, это тебе так кажется )
<Umren> пара строчек туда решала проблему
<krok> у мя та же беда... эт терь создавать его ((
<hivemind> Блин, есть же комп старый с нвидией
<hivemind> Только я не знаю, запустится ли там компиз
<Umren> artus: да там написано тока driver nvidia )
<vinnibrest> Umren, Привет
<Umren> пред
<krok> интересно братья по разуму англичане че нить скажут по моему поводу
<Umren> krok: скажут это http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<Umren> там решение есть
<krok> ага щас прочту ))
<vinnibrest> вроде ты подсказал "sudo chown -R vinnibrestvinibrest /home/user" там короче терминал выдаёт: chown: невозможно получить доступ к `/home/vinni/.gvfs': Отказано в доступе
<vinnibrest> :)
<Umren> все было не так, вопервых ты забыл двоеточие
<hivemind> vinnibrest, это ты с судо запускал?
<Umren> а во вторых не понятно
<hivemind> И отказано в доступе?
<Umren> у тебя 2 разные папки указаны
<hivemind> Странно
<artus> vinnibrest, "sudo chown -R vinnibrestvinibrest это что ?
<vinnibrest> да, с судо
<artus> и где :
<artus> vinnibrest, где : я спрашиваю
<vinnibrest> artus, : у меня есть, это я просто скопировал из лога
<vinnibrest> у меня команда выглядела так : sudo chown -R vinni:vinni /home/vinni
<Umren> а ты в судо пользователях есть?
<Umren> ))
<artus> vinnibrest, sudo -s и попробуй
<vinnibrest> Umren, есть
<vinnibrest> artus, не. ничё.
<artus> эммм....
<artus> есть мнение , что сие действие доступно только владельцу каталога
<artus> sudo chown -R vinni:vinni /home/vinni/*
<vinnibrest> оок. блин. а кто владелец каталога?  оО
<artus> вини)
<vinnibrest> х) так я с него и сижу х)
<artus> вобщем ты фигней какой то страдаеш )
<vinnibrest> чего фигнёй?)
<hivemind> Блиин
<hivemind> У меня глаза вампирские
<artus> krok, тазмером с ноготь мизинца и черные ?
<krok> че за ерунда ?
<vinnibrest> artus, просто я при установке монтировал диск в /home/vinni и у меня отсутствует регулятор громкости, + tar.gz архивы не распаковываются.   мне и посоветовали эту команду
<artus> hivemind, тебе
<artus> krok, промахнулся )
<krok> ага ))
<hivemind> artus, не
<hivemind> Ярко-красные
<artus> vinnibrest, эммм.. ты монтировал тиск в хоум ?
<hivemind> Хотя, это скорее как у альбиноса
<artus> hivemind, у вампиров глаза маленькие и черные, это мыши летучие такие
<hivemind> ОХ, борщ
<hivemind> Ошибся)
<vinnibrest> artus я монтировал в хоум/винни, потом при вводе имени написал винни. в итого всё монтировалось как я и хотел. но появились эти два бага
<artus> vinnibrest, как бе тебе сказать, мягко выражаясь) так чтоб ты не обиделся)
<vinnibrest> ну блина а чё) я новичёк)
<artus> vinnibrest, отмаунчиваеш свой диск из хомяка, перемаунчеваеш его в /media/vini и правиш ссылку в fstab )
<artus> и туда уже командуеш човн )
<vinnibrest> оу спасибо
<Sergey_IT> пока всем, не знаю когда снова зайду (
<hivemind> А какое устройство в dev представляет usb-мышь?
<Umren> Sergey_IT: армия?
<Umren> Sergey_IT: удачи
<Umren> ))
<EagleStars> Привет всем!
<Sergey_IT> отпуск
<Sergey_IT> )
<Sergey_IT> Umren, а с армией еще разбираться надо (
<Umren> если москва - то дорого %()
<hivemind> А если Воронеж?
<EagleStars> Ребят, можте подсказать. Пытался завегетить сайт и меня там заблокировали. Кто нибудь знает какойнибудь прокси, что бы я смог сайт затянуть, а то луковую маршрутизацию долго прикручивать.
<Umren> hivemind: дешевле конечно
<hivemind> Это хорошо
<Umren> у нас в военкомате последний призыв осенью стоил уже 250к )
<hivemind> Отслужи в армии, будь мужиком, ______
<hivemind> Umren, рублей или баксов?
<Umren> hivemind: слава богу рублей )
<Sergey_IT> наивные ))). Снятся с учета надо (после 55 положено)
<Umren> Sergey_IT: фига се ты старый
<sab> Привет всем, помогите пожайлуста мне с убунтой....
<Umren> Sergey_IT: столлман? :)
<Sergey_IT> Umren, но -но, попрошу! Я еще молодой... дедушка
<Steriosuz> ôûâ
<Umren> Sergey_IT: внуки есть?)
<ubuntuhelp> Steriosuz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> Umren, внучка
<AndreX> вот, блин, а ядумал с военкоматом попрощался (
<Umren> круто) я думал ты пошутил) не редко увидишь людей таких в онлайне)
<Umren> *редко
<Sergey_IT> Umren, я никогда не шучу ;)
<sab> ЛЮДИ, помогите пожайлуста слетел mysql, и теперь не могу установить заново...
<deblog636> zdraste ^
<Steriosuz> xD
<artus> deblog636, транслит запрещен
<b52__> vsem privet
<Umren> )))))
<artus> b52__, тебя это тоже качается )
<AndreX> издеваються ))
<artus> *с
<blackalegator> !nick blackalegator
<AndreX> !nick > blackalegator
<ubuntuhelp> blackalegator, please see my private message
<sab> Хоть ктото видит мои сообщения :(
<artus> неа)
<sab> я так и знал
<hivemind> !тшсл
<aleksej> команда редактирования файла grub ??
<hivemind> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<hivemind> А мой ник уже зарегистрирован, но в другой сети
<hivemind> А тут мой пароль не принимают
<Sterios123> Всем привет
<Sterios123> кто в вайне хорошо разбирается?
<AndreX> hivemind: Registered : Sep 10 00:22:32 2009 (1 year, 24 weeks, 1 day, 21:21:51 ago)
<Sterios123> точнее запуском CS из под него
<hivemind> AndreX, 1 year?
<artus> еще один )
<hivemind> Что-то здесь не так...
<aleksej>  команда редактирования файла grub
<blackalegator> люди а что ввеси чтоб залогиниться?
<aleksej> ???
<artus> aleksej, nano
<blackalegator> (на IRC)
<Umren> AndreX: как узнать когда ник регился? ) никсерв?
<blackalegator> токо что
<blackalegator> через никсерв
<Sterios123> Кто нибудь знает как античит UCP(для CS) запустить из под вайна? Помогите пожалуйста
<AndreX> Umren: /msg nickserv info nick
<aleksej> артус открываеться пустая консоль
<blackalegator> спс AndreX
<Umren> AndreX: ага нашел уже )
<Umren> (1 year, 46 weeks, 5 days, 02:26:14 ago)
<artus> aleksej, дык nano /etc/default/grub
<Umren> маловато (
<AndreX> blackalegator: /msg nickserv identify mypass
<blackalegator> блин Empathy говорит что "/msg" не поддерживаемая команда
<artus> blackalegator, емпати вообще нчего не понимает
<artus> и это не клиент, это недоразумение
<blackalegator> )
<blackalegator> а чем пользоваться тогда?
<Sterios123> помогите*
<artus> weechat
<Umren> irssi
<Umren> > weechat
<Sterios123> Кто нибудь знает как античит UCP(для CS) запустить из под вайна?
<blackalegator> ммм а он игтенрируется в панельку?
<AndreX> Sterios123: на форум кс топай
<artus> Sterios123, никто не знает, тебе на канал вайна
<Umren> blackalegator: в консольку
<Sterios123> хорошо спасибо
<Umren> blackalegator: самый простой и более менее нормальный клиент xchat
<blackalegator> ой а зачем так строго??? Я Ж ПОД ГНОМ ХОЧУ
<blackalegator> гмм ок попробую спс
<Umren> blackalegator: там разберешься с пол пинка
<blackalegator> просто хотелось с Empathy тк вспывающие окна есть и в панельке есть
<Umren> xchat тоже в панельке есть
<Umren> и светится даже если чо, там
<Umren> в эмпати спам фильтр есть ?
<blackalegator> нету
<blackalegator> и это бесит
<artus> в емпати ничего  нет )
<Umren> помню я его из за этого давно удалил )
<Umren> blackalegator: pidgin поставь и pidgin-bot-sentry
<blackalegator> ладно значит apt=get purge?
<Umren> да
<Umren> bot-sentry это спам фильтр
<blackalegator> ок, я пошел
<Umren> а для irc - xchat
<hivemind> ??? ??????? ??? ?? ?? ? ????????
<hivemind> lol
<blackalegator1> Я тут
<artus> поздравляю
<blackalegator1> правда ChanServ говорит что я blackalegator1
<AndreX> нет ты не тут
<blackalegator1> + в меню иконка чата не исчезла
<blackalegator1> не тут?
<blackalegator1> а где?
<AndreX> дома у себя спиш
<artus> ты там )
<blackalegator1> ого
<blackalegator1> Никто не знает как убрать дурацкую иконку "Чат" из панельки?
<blackalegator1> :'(
<AndreX> незнаем как убрать дурацкую иконку из какойто панельки ))
<blackalegator1> ладно может после ребута уберется сама)
<blackalegator1> идентификация это /msg ident nick password?
<AndreX>  /msg nickserv identify зфыы
<AndreX> зфыы = pass
<blackalegator1> ок спс
<blackalegator1> никто не подскажет еще интересных канальчиков?
<blackalegator1> ладно всем спасибо! IRC настроил! *blackalegator солз от радости под стол*
<Lorgus> ндя.... первый ком 120год до н.э.
<Lorgus> комп
<GuestArbaiter> ну, там же не комп, вроде, а какое-то устройство для подсчета...
<GuestArbaiter> 42
<G_sharikov> Привет всем!
<G_sharikov> Артус Привет!
<artus>  G_sharikov дароф
<AndreX> G_sharikov: q
<alexgluck> всем ку есть проблема апач нехочет запускаться
<G_sharikov> Я в москве, и уже меню успели напоить
<G_sharikov> Привет всем!
<G_sharikov> Жесть
<alexgluck> Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available
<alexgluck> такая вот ошибка
<alexgluck> логи чисты настройки в порядке
<G_sharikov> Жил себе спокойно, приехал в москву и раз, меню напоили.,,
<hivemind> А с линуха в виндовый раздел (примонтирован) моет вирус залезть?
<hivemind> *может
<alexgluck> как его на лине запускать то будут? а на винде разумный запустит вирус?
<alexgluck> теоретически если на винде залезть в примонтированый раздел линукса то запустить вирус может но думаю это врятли
<hivemind> Не, ну были же вирусы, которые по винту распространяются... а... для этого же запустить вирус надо...
<panacea> не обязательно)
<hivemind> На винде разделы линуха не монтированы
<hivemind> Ух, блин
<hivemind> Хорошо, что я всегда после использования виндового диска отмонтирую его
<panacea> какой аудио проигрыватель посоветуете, амарок уныл
<alexgluck> кто скажет кроме апача какой демон в лине на 80 порт сажается?
<alexgluck> других веб серверов нет
<AndreX> alexgluck:  netstat -lnp | grep '0.0.0.0:80' чё говорит
<panacea> файрвол подскажет?
<alexgluck> фаервол муд**
<alexgluck> говорит что апач там
<hivemind> panacea, audacious?
<panacea> hivemind, я под линью за всю жизнь отсидел часов 6, щас глянем)
<AndreX> alexgluck: killall -9 httpd и перезагрузи апач
<panacea> и кто подскажет, почему амарок не поддерживает руской кодировки?)
<alexgluck> httpd: процесс не найден
<AndreX> alexgluck: fuser -k -n tcp 80 а так
<hivemind> Аа, так русской кодировки ничего в лине почти не поддерживает
<hivemind> Хотя нет
<hivemind> В audacious вроде как-то можно настроить
<alexgluck> ae[
<alexgluck> фух запустил
<alexgluck> ща проверим
<alexgluck> а толку то
<alexgluck> не пашет веб сервер
<panacea> hivemind, ближе к истине, а еше что то более близкое по духу к aimp'y?)
<hivemind> Не знаю, подними aimp под вайном, заодно получишь рабочие кодировки
<AndreX> alexgluck: чёта с конфигом перемутил короче
<alexgluck> как вернуть конфиг в девственость?
<AndreX> спросил тоже я нема поидее бекап после изменений должен оставаться смотри в скрытых файлах
<alexgluck> да смотрел я
<alexgluck> конфиги которые я правлю я сохраняю
<alexgluck> а тут нету
<alexgluck> значит я не правил
<AndreX> ну или апач подвис на том хосте ребутки комп
<alexgluck> делал уже
<alexgluck> при ребуте там вообще крыша
<alexgluck> он не выключается
<alexgluck> приходится ручками ресет жать
<alexgluck> ладно завтра переустановлю в целях безопасности нервов
<AndreX> alexgluck: http://opennet.ru:8101/openforum/vsluhforumID8/1472.html посмотри тут
<hivemind> Кстати, насчет ребутов и выключений
<hivemind> Зависает при выключении через терминал
<hivemind> Через гуй всё прекрасно выключается
<panacea> какие пакеты к вайну ставить?)
<panacea> и стоит ли ставить все доступные мне обновления
<hivemind> panacea, не помню что-то, я заменял 2 или 3 библиотеки, драйвер в настройках выставлял, кажется, ALSA
<hivemind> Погугли
<AndreX> panacea: apt-get wine само всё поставит. лучше ставить все обновления
<AndreX> * apt-get install wine
<panacea> я не доверяю консоли
<artus> нуну
<panacea> сегодня 2 раза систему положила(
<artus> консоль ? а не руки?
<AndreX> зря
<hivemind> panacea, в линуксе без консоли никак, и полностью положить убунту можно, наверное, только с помощью sudo rm -rf /*
<artus> ито не у всех это получается)
<AndreX> panacea: для изучения ставить gnu/linux лучше на виртуалку
<panacea> AndreX, это не то, далеко не то)
<AndreX> и читать книжки
<artus> panacea, эммм.. почему это не то ?
<hivemind> Или хотя бы убунтологию
 * artus огладываясь на десяток виртуалок
<panacea> artus, это режим "стресс" обучения
<panacea> а виртуалка, пфф, баловня)
<artus> ну оно то да ) вот только слова в топку консоль, она мне поломала все со стрес обучением ну никак не вяжутся
<AndreX> panacea: а чё нервы портить нравиться?
<artus> panacea, и я так думаю у тебя и офтопика не осталось нигде ?
<panacea> AndreX, какие нервы, я за сегодня снес линь 4 раза)
<panacea> artus, вы правы...
<AndreX> мде
<artus> ну тогда согласен, подход правельный) не правельный только в плане нежелания освоить консоль ) оно всяко проще чем кнопочки тыкать)
<panacea> ну я думаю, не стоит начинать с консоли в первые 6 часов знакомства с линью, просидев до этого 11 лет виндузятником
<panacea> %)
<hivemind> Не знаю, я начинал учиться именно с виртуалки
<panacea> пятилетку за три дня (с)
<panacea> я даже подумал нет смысла второй системой ставить, получится что не будет времени/сил/желания
<artus> намано ) я сам так осваивал)
<AndreX> panacea: http://ubuntologia.ru/ http://myubuntu.ru/ http://ubuntu.ru/ для начала
<panacea> э, там поправки под кубунту есть?)
<artus> разницы нет
<panacea> AndreX, для начала google.ru
<AndreX> panacea: ну это по желанию
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<hivemind> panacea, ви таки чегесчуг самоувегенны. Сгазу снести винду, и таки сгазу KDE
<panacea> по скромному мнению кеды попроще будут чем гном
<hivemind> Первый раз такое слышу
<hivemind> ГНОМЕ всегда проще был вроде...
<panacea> что есть процесс Xorg?
<panacea> жрущий как небольшая игра
<AndreX> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg
<hivemind> panacea, это гуй
<hivemind> Оконный менеджер
<hivemind> Не вздумай убивать, вылетишь в СТРАШНУЮ_УЖАСНУЮ_КОНСОЛЬ
<AndreX> !xorg | hivemind
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind: X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<panacea> а, это и есть злосчастные иксы)
<hivemind> НЕ ПЫТАЙСЯ ЧТ0Т0 N3MEHNTБ!
<artus> hivemind, с каких это пор ксорг это оконный менеджер ?
<artus> @kick hivemind задолбал капсить
<panacea> а че они жрут 310 метров оперативы?)
<artus> panacea, не жрут они столько ) это тебе кажется)
<hivemind> А без капса не то)
<artus> hivemind, в слудуйщий раз получиш бан и будет то )
<panacea> artus, либо меня линь обманывает, либо я ослеп, либо яхз)
<AndreX> hivemind: ну да без капса с канала не вылетиш ))
<blackalegator1> Всем пока!
<hivemind> Не, бан это таки не кошегно ))
<panacea> а 7 офис под вайном адекватно себя вести будет?)
<AndreX> panacea: с x сервером много чего графического грузиться по этому столько и ест памяти
<AndreX> panacea: используй OOo
<hivemind> А это что?
<panacea> AndreX, он меня не удовлетворяет
<panacea> по морально-этически-религиозным соображениям
<AndreX> hivemind: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenOffice.org
<hivemind> Ааа, опенофис
<panacea> он убог
<hivemind> panacea, ты против опенсорса?
<panacea> hivemind, строгоравнодушен)
<panacea> есть - хорошо, нет - мне без разницы)
<AndreX> hivemind: если будеш за лицензии платить твоё мнение измениться ))
<hivemind> Не дай бог!
<AndreX> hivemind: промазал
<AndreX> panacea: это было тебе
<panacea> я понял)
<hivemind> У меня венда и то пиратская стоит, ибо за стоимость 7 ultimate можно купить мотоцикл))
<panacea> 11 тышь)
<hivemind> А не 17?
<panacea> нет)
<panacea> AndreX, мы не европа и никогда ею не будем. софт покупают у нас только в компаниях
<panacea> да и то не все, и не всегда)
<hivemind> Конечно, это в СШП одни копирасты
<AndreX> panacea: ага каждые 2 3 года
<hivemind> Я не представляю, как можно отдать больше 1000 рублей за диск, у меня ядерный бугурт от этого
<hivemind> Ого
<hivemind> А сбоку у меня только два модератора выводится)
<artus> @op
<artus> hivemind, так лутше ? ))
<artus> @deop
<AndreX> 3
<hivemind> Ололо
<panacea> значит говорите стоит все обновления ставить, мне как то жалко, 235 штук)
<hivemind> Это ты типа оп и одновременно не оп? ОХ, борщ
<artus> hivemind, просто опы тут бех погон сидят )
<artus> *з
<hivemind> Хитро)
<AndreX> фбр
<hivemind> panacea: у меня их вообще 355 доступно
<panacea> hivemind, а что не ставишь?)
<hivemind> Только я их со своим инетом буду с месяцочек  ставить
<panacea> т.е. ты бы тоже поставил будь у тебя канал побольше?)
<hivemind> Ну, наверное, да
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-27
<hivemind> Правда, мне очень интересно, зачем мне предлагают загрузить уже существующие mintsystem, mintnanny, firefox, и ещё over 9000 уже установленных пакетов
<artus> hivemind, обновления
<hivemind> Так это если я их все поставлю у меня будет mint 10 а не 9?
<panacea> загрузка всех 235 обновлений заняла 1,5 минуты, ха)
<hivemind> Аааа...
<hivemind> хнык-хнык...
<hivemind> Я ненавижу скайлинк
<artus> hivemind, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrage и смотри на размер, врятли больше 100 метров будет, если только OO не захочет обновится
<oleksa> upgrade
<hivemind> Need to get 302MB/317MB of archives. After unpacking 198MB will be used
<hivemind> Ну-ну )
<artus> ну тоже вариант)
<artus> полюбому OO там на 170 метров хочет обновится 0
<hivemind> А как же минимализм и всё такое?
<hivemind> Хотя, если вспомнить, сколько весит MS Office...
<artus> ну  запрети ты ему обновлятся ) вот те и бдет минимализм ) и причем тут собственно минимализм ? )
<artus> хочеш минимализм : ставиш с нетинстала базовую систему, ставиш ксорг, ставиш openbox ) и будет те ~60 метров в памяти и минимализьм )
<hivemind> Ну да, опенофис одно ядро 27мб весит
<hivemind> У меня есть fluxbox-desktop
<hivemind> Весит 2.7 МБ
<artus> ненравится мне флукс чегото )
<hivemind> Только в линуксе полноценная DE может весить 2.7 МБ )
<hivemind> М-да, даже если я запрещу 00 обновляться, обновляться я буду недели две...
<hivemind> Со средней скоростью 4.5 кб/с и постоянно пропадающим пингом...
<AndreX> hivemind: так поставь и дальше работай
<hivemind> У меня интернет через два дня отключат
<artus> hivemind, ты на gprs чтоль ?
<hivemind> CDMA
<hivemind> Он вообще должен нормально работать
<artus> хы, у меня 2ка на 3g )
<hivemind> Только у меня связь плозая
<hivemind> *х
<artus> дык антену сделай )
<hivemind> Уже
<panacea> 4,5 ебаа)
<artus> иии ?
<panacea> в 2000 году у меня такой инет был)
<hivemind> Огромная страшная митолическая антенна висит под потолком
<hivemind> Иии... 4.5
<hivemind> Не, в режиме EV-DO (3G) он работает примерно 20 кб/с
<panacea> ок, это уровень 2006 года)
<hivemind> Но после скачки 1.5 ГБ 3G отключается
<artus> hivemind, эммм... у меня на частоту 2100 15 на 25 см ) уровень сигнала с 4% до 98% вырос ) если точнее то со 118 dbi до 82х )
<hivemind> И за всё это я плачу 400 р/месяц
<hivemind> artus, что за интернет?
<panacea> 450р, полный анлим, днем качает 1,5 метра, ночью 3
<artus> утел ) куртелеком короче)
<artus> *укр
<hivemind> Я просто живу в... ..., как-то так
<hivemind> кур лучше :D
<artus> дада)) ну вечером у меня пинги тоже за 50к
<hivemind> Во-первых за 20 км от города, так ещё и в логу
<hivemind> ха, за 50к
<hivemind> PING ya.ru (93.158.134.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
<hivemind> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=359 ms
<hivemind> 64 bytes from www.yandex.ru (93.158.134.3): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=376 ms
<artus> но ночью 195 и 2-2.5 выдает аж лехко
<artus> а когда морозов небыло так и 99 пинг стабильный )
<hivemind> У меня после 3к ping timeout
<artus> не)) у мну все культурно настроено )
<artus> мак с пинг что я видел был 110к
<artus> *max
<panacea> ладно, всем спокойной ночи, скоро утро, спать надо
<artus> давай
<hivemind> Просто после того как понижают скорость до 1х (128кбит/с), связь почему-то внезапно ухудшается
<hivemind> Нормально работать можно только ночью, вечером постоянно до 0 падает минут на 5, потом 5 минут работает и опять
<hivemind> Это типа тонкий намёк на "заплатите ещё 400 рублей, и мы дадим вам ещё гиг нормальной скорости", как-то так
<artus> хех, ~15$ 10ть гигов и потом шейпер на 64)
<artus> а на 128к за месяц много чего вытянуть можно )
<hivemind> Так 128кбит
<artus> но опять же , оптимизируеш подключение и делаеш норм антенну )
<hivemind> То бишь 128/8=15килобайт/с
<hivemind> *16
<artus> ну и че ? )) можно жить)
<artus> а при условии поднятой локальной прокси вполне успешно жить можно)
<hivemind> Это если бы пинг был, вот как сейчас
<artus> даже голосом по скайпу вещать )
<hivemind> А днём и вечером - _______ полный
<hivemind> А на 3G пинг почему-то не пропадает
<hivemind> Я не удивлюсь, если узнаю, что они каким-то образом искуственно глушат мне связь, чтобы ещё денег высосать :D
<hivemind> Я бы вообще уже давно домолинк (ADSL) подключил бы, у половины села он уже стоит
<hivemind> Но у меня нет домашнего телефона
<wooty> а поставить телефон?
<hivemind> Пускать провода по столбам=ужос
<hivemind> А под землёй уже места нет
<hivemind> Там вода и газ
<hivemind> Такие дела
<wooty> ну и так мучится не вариант, как ты сейчас
<artus> hivemind, соседу вайфайку, себе вайфайку) и норм  ) думаю если ты буш оплачивать ему 70% нета или хотяб пополам , то соогласится)
<hivemind> Но вайфайку надо от чего-то запитывать
<artus> hivemind, она кушает 5ть ват, было б что запитывать)
<hivemind> Я имею в виду интернет
<hivemind> вайфайка-то откуда-то должна брать интернет
<wooty> от соседа у которого есть выход нормальный
<artus> я ж говорю) сосед с интернетом или накрайняк с телефоном )
<hivemind> Таковые отсутствуют
<hivemind> Я в своём логу один живу постоянно=один с интернетом
<hivemind> Все остальные приежают только на лето
<wooty> ну а в чем беда тянуть провод по верху?
<hivemind> Да как-то ненадёжно
<wooty> ну с кордом путь тянут, всяко лучше =)
<hivemind> У меня к дому был подключён провод, но его пришлось обрезать, ибо начались морозы>провод люто, бешено натянулся>провод привязан к несущей балке, выступающей из стены>чуть не обвалился потолок, пришлось в срочном порядке обрезать шнур
<artus> чей? проводом чуть хату не завалило?
<hivemind> Провод ещё военных времён
<hivemind> Фиг порвёшь
<wooty> провод без корда был, только сам провод?
<hivemind> Что за корд?
<artus> эм... а что за мегапровод ,и где тогда петля на случаи ужима ?
<wooty> ну металический трос для прочности и что бы провисов не было
<hivemind> У меня раньше был через него телефон, но мы его отключили ещё года 4 назад по глупости
<hivemind> Петля где? Ну ты понел
<hivemind> Россия
<hivemind> В итоге чтобы подключить домолинк, потребуется провод(есть ещё 500 метров), телефонный аппарат(есть), модем (1500р), работа по протяжке и проверке проводов (~500р), подключение к сети телефонной (~3000р)
<hivemind> Плюс скорость, судя по отзывам, не очень-то и высокая
<tony> всем привет) кто можеь помочь нубу с установкой драйвера?
<oleksa> кстати, о WiFi. Кто-нибудь может помочь? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=119245.msg1034456#msg1034456
<hivemind> tony, драйвер на что?
<oleksa> а то у меня тоже Утел и 10 гигабайт быстро заканчиваются
<tony> на звуковую карту
<hivemind> 10 гигабайт у них быстро заканчиваются... буржуи :D
<oleksa> не, ну всякое бывает  :)
<hivemind> Просто если у меня будет 10гб, я на своей скорости за месяц не скачаю, даже если буду качать постоянно
<G_sharikov> Ку ку
<G_sharikov>  бу бу
<oleksa> ку
<G_sharikov> Оооооо
<G_sharikov> Олекса как дела?
<oleksa> ок
<oleksa> спасибо
<G_sharikov> Чет народу мало
<G_sharikov> Да не за что!
<oleksa> ночь
<G_sharikov> Понятно
<G_sharikov> Заметил
<G_sharikov> Пятый час утра как бы
<oleksa> у меня 3 ночи
<G_sharikov> уже меню успели напоить
<LeNsTR> внезапно
<GregIlya> Привет всем !Кто нить знает,почуму иногда в убунту пропадают верхние панели с крестиком(закрытия) у всех окон причем...
<GregIlya> ??
<AndreX|OFF> востанавливаються заголовки окон так metacity --replace
<AndreX|OFF> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=102845.15
<AndreX|OFF> а исчезает почему нема у меня не исчезает
<Vasylii> Привет
<rapidsp> re
<GregIlya> Не подскажете что делать если у меня в compiz пристутсвуют не все те эффекты что есть в мануалах по compiz?
<rapidsp> доустанови пакеты... что нить вроде compiz-*
<GregIlya> ну как бы там мног очего)
<GregIlya> Хотелось бы по точнее...
<norkolt> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra если точнее
<GregIlya> Благодар
<GregIlya> ю от души!)
<archa> люди всем привет, помогите плиз настроить вэбкамеру genius iLook 300
<FOREvERz> всем привет =)
<GregIlya> Кто нибудт подключал 2 монитора на ubuntu7
<GregIlya> не могу понять как настроить 2й монитор в nvdia X server settings
<rapidsp> GregIlya: X server display configuration
<GregIlya> ну да,я туда зашел,вот посмотрите,правильно ли я выставил настройки?http://s50.radikal.ru/i127/1102/9c/f1c720c4c247.png
<GregIlya> а то боязно применять их,вдруг чего закосячу...
<GregIlya> подскажите пожалуста)
<FOREvERz> никогда не ставил, не знаю =(
<rapidsp> GregIlya: у тебя скриншот окном захвата закрыт :)
<admond> hi2all
<GregIlya> епрст)
<edgbla> GregIlya: ты главное не сохраняй их и всё.
<edgbla> у тя всё снимком закрыто, ну что за ламерство))
<panacea> всем привет
<panacea> кто подскажет как принтер настроить?)
<edgbla> panacea: http://localhost:631/admin
<edgbla> ?
<MegaHerz> Привет. Мне нужно создать WIFI сеть на 10.04 без NM через /etc/network/interfaces. Есть какой-нить гайд?
<norkolt> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/interfaces.5.html
<norkolt> твой гайд
<panacea> edgbla, это для серверов с общим доступом, мне на домашний с 1 юзером
<edgbla> %)
<panacea> в общем, что мне прописать что бы было хорошо?
<rapidsp> MegaHerz: и еще man iwconfig
<edgbla> panacea: каким в жопу доступом? заходи, устанавливай принтер на усю и будет тебе счастье.
<edgbla> *усб
<edgbla> имя дашь, дровишки подсунешь.
<edgbla> дровишки часто и на дисках есть с принтером сейчас.
<MegaHerz> norkolt: ты дурак?
<edgbla> а лучше скачать с сети.
<MegaHerz> простите
<MegaHerz> rapidsp: во, спасибо )
<norkolt> -MegaHerz-:а что где то стали писать документацию лучше чем в мане?
<MegaHerz> norkolt: где в том мане есть о том 1) как поднять wifi сеть в режиме вещания 2) как запустить dhcp на раздачу 3) как выбрать режим шифрования?
<MegaHerz> norkolt: извини за "дурака", но просто бессмысленные ссылки на маны не приветствуются, по крайней мере мною. Такое ощущение что человек умничает не в кассу
<edgbla> panacea: http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2006/11/debian-printing-via-cups_27.html
<edgbla> первая ссылка в гугле.
<MegaHerz> Я тут вот полюбил HP
<MegaHerz> в офис купили 2 принтера разных, ни один "из коробки" не встал на линуксе. Но потом был скачан какой-то замечательный бандл, после установки которого всё забегало.
<MegaHerz> Прям зауважал HP.
<MegaHerz> Хотя, может этот бандл сделан не ими... тогда респект забираю обратно )
<edgbla> мне лексмарки новые в этом плане тож понравились, всё лабудится.
<dmay> хныыыыыыыыыг, я пешедох на целых три часа :'(((
<dmay> упс, вронг виндов
<Umren> MegaHerz: хп и стоят соответственно :)
<MegaHerz> Umren: да, наша МФУшка по 15-рик стоит ( Такую домой не возьмешь
<Umren> MegaHerz: за качество надо платить, HP еще и ломаются реже остального барахла
<Umren> и с дровами вобщем то проблем нету
<edgbla> MegaHerz: что такое 15-рик?
<ivan_> Мужики, в стандартном гномовском диалоге "открыть файл" можно как-нибудь сделать тумбнейлы чтобы были у картинок нормальные? Фотки загружать очень неудобно!
<MegaHerz> edgbla: 15000 рубликов
<edgbla> это жеж дешёвая мфушка.
<edgbla> и не шибко большая я думаю, домой норм, 3 в 1.
<diskin> ivan_, в какой программе?
<edgbla> он ж написал, стандартный.
<edgbla> там нету предпросмотра.
<ivan_> например, в опере
<diskin> странно, я в хроме в окне аттача вижу нормально
<edgbla> там значит самописный, дополненный.
<diskin> ага, а в опере нет справа превью. в хроме - есть.
<Umren> вывод парни какой? сноси оперу, ставь хром
<ivan_> Зис сакс, Бивис
<ivan_> В фаерфоксе тоже есть, хоть и кривой
<ivan_> Неужели никаких костылей нету...
<Umren> ivan_: ставь хром
<diskin> или багрепорт в оперу пиши
<diskin> сдается мне, это не в хроме дописанный, а в опере урезанный
<edgbla> у меня в файрфоксе есть.
<Umren> в опере все урезанное
<ivan_> да скорее в гном писать надо :) .
<Umren> и она уже не актуальна
<edgbla> не, стандартный когда в глейд создаёшь у него нету.
<diskin> edgbla, и нет параметра, чтобы добавить?
<edgbla> понятиня не имею, это надо чтобы прога юзала внешний код, глайд и питона наверное, а так оно ж встроенное.
<edgbla> как сделали так и будет.
<Mavic> всем привет
<Mavic> кто подскажет по SMPlayer?
<Umren> Mavic: ставь VLC
<ivan_> Umren, у тебя прям на все вопросы - ставь что-нить другое :) .
<Mavic> да
<Umren> да, есть хороший годный плеер
<Umren> который уже все делает, что хочет Mavic
<Umren> так же и с браузером
<Mavic> ytn
<Mavic> нет
<Mavic> он не дает перематывать
<Mavic> по 5 секунд
<Umren> кто то там накатывает костыли на оперу, когда хром уже все давно делает это - даже лучше и быстрее
<Umren> дает
<Umren> CTRL ALT SHIFT
<Umren> не ври тут
<Mavic> ) ) ) ) )
<Umren> разберись вначале
<Mavic> а SMP просто стрелочка влево
<norkolt> >Umren<:и в VLC vdpau есть да?
<oleksa> O WiFi. Кто-нибудь может помочь? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=119245.msg1034456#msg1034456
<Umren> norkolt: без понятия
<Mavic> три кнопаря нажимать не в кайф
<nAgoHaK> ку
<Umren> norkolt: я думаю Mavic по барабану есть он или нету
<Umren> Mavic: зачем три?
<Umren> Mavic: зажимаешь одну из кнопок и стрелочку вправо
<Umren> они все разное время перематывают
<Mavic> 5 сек
<Umren> я не помню какая на 5 секунд
<Mavic> спасибо посмотрю
<norkolt> -Umren-: угу ровно до того момента как hd тормозить начнет
<Mavic> SMP нормальный тоже
<Umren> norkolt: он покупает лицензию
<norkolt> -Umren-: ммм, а скорость воспроизведения видеопотока от лицезинонности как то зависит?
<Umren> Umren: да, на блюрее не пакуют в mkv
<Mavic> Umren: не плавная у VLC прокрутка
<GregIlya> Никто не посоветует как настроить вывод изображения на 2й монитор?Точнее телевизор...Изображение есть,но только стандартный фон и всё,а я хочу что бы было также как на мониторе...
<Umren> и играет все нормально
<ivan_> Всё равно, и в хроме не то что надо
<ivan_> превьюхи надо, а он тупо дорисовывает справа окошечко... пичалько.
<norkolt> в Minefield 4 все нормально вроде
<ivan_> а кто знает, в кедах так же? чисто из интереса спрашиваю.
<edgbla> кто-нить делал в хроме чтобы вкладки сбоку были?
<edgbla> или эти тормоза так и не сделали ещё.
<Umren> edgbla: зачем? если они сбоку, то места больше использую.т
<edgbla> да что ты говоришь
<Umren> а хром ставит целью максимизировать пространство для браузенга
<edgbla> сбоку помешяется штук 50 вкладок и везде видно название
<Umren> да, но пикселей меньше становится для браузера
<edgbla> не становится
<edgbla> у тебя моник маленький
<Umren> из-за названий становится
<Umren> ага 27"
<Umren> больше не нашел
<edgbla> ну тогда хз что ты ноешь
<Umren> может есть
<Umren> у меня сверху
<Umren> я не ною
<Umren> все отлично )
<edgbla> при 16/10 сбоку вкладки шикарно
<edgbla> а сверху уже при 20 не видать ничего
<edgbla> в несколько рядов вообще бред
<Umren> вполне возможно, т.к. редко кие сайты всеравно на весь монитор залезают
<Umren> но я по иконкам ориентируюсь всеравно, так больше влезает
<edgbla> да пипец буду я иконки запоминать
<edgbla> нашёл обезьяну
<Umren> edgbla: http://webtun.com/uploads/posts/2010-08/1283033570_sidetabbs2.jpg
<panacea> edgbla, там нет моего принтера в списке
<edgbla> panacea: скачай дровишки с нета.
<edgbla> Umren: да, хочу так, как?
<Umren> edgbla: хер знает, но давно можно
<edgbla> совершенно свободное место становится полезным.
<edgbla> а в высоту больше места становится.
<edgbla> это называется делать по человечьи.
<ivan_> а жесты как в опере в хроме есть? не пойму как их включать, или это плагином отдельным надо?
<panacea> edgbla, как установить tar.gz
<kvirk> âñåì äîáðûé äåíü... â÷åðà ïîñëè ðåäàêòèðîâàíèÿ xrendr ñèñòåìà ãðóçèòüñÿ òîëüêî â ðåæèìå áåçîïàñíîãî ðàçðåøåíèÿ à èíà÷å òåìíûé ýêðàí è âñå.. êàê âåðíóòü íàçàä?
<ubuntuhelp> kvirk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<edgbla> panacea: это жеж архив...
<panacea> ну распакавал
<panacea> распаковал*
<edgbla> ну и смотри что там.
<edgbla> применяй моск.
<edgbla> интернет.
<panacea> там ад хаос и анархия
<edgbla> :-D
<edgbla> разови принтер.
<panacea> там 3 папки
<panacea> в одной лежат deb пакеты, какой из них ставить яхз)
<edgbla> *назови
<panacea> в другой опять архивы
<panacea> canon i-sensys lbp 3010
<panacea> #help
<panacea> где в кде выставлять приложения по умолчанию7
<edgbla> ты что новичёк в анархии чтоль?))
<panacea> да(
<panacea> я не успел постичь дао
<rapidsp> panacea: внешний вид и поведение
<rapidsp> вот так логично :)
<edgbla> panacea: там вообщет рпм тож есть, только не очень ясно будет ли работать.
<edgbla> попробуй, поставь.
<edgbla> и ридми есть
<edgbla> всё ж есть, сиди и читай, разбирася.
<panacea> там буквы пендосские
<edgbla> я с кэнонами вообще дела не имел, хз где ты его откопал.
<panacea> всегда кэнон уважал)
<edgbla> хп, ксерокс, лексмарк в основном курил.
<edgbla> самсунги были, но мало.
<MegaHerz> Народ, как вырубить avahi?
<MegaHerz> Я его убиваю, а этот гад опять запускается и всё портит - убирает IP с интерефейса и ставит 169.x.x.x
<edgbla> panacea: http://forum.altlinux.org/index.php?topic=2352.0
<oleksa> MegaHerz, sudo service avahi-daemon stop
<panacea> edgbla, надо стараться что бы было хорошо(
<MegaHerz> oleksa: )
<MegaHerz> oleksa: ыыы
<edgbla> panacea: ты запомни, раз новичёк - гугль твой лучший друг, там ты всё быстро найдёшь, и, немного применив моск, заставишь всё работать, спрашивать на форумах или темболее ирц смысла много меньше.
<MegaHerz> oleksa: томрожу )
<oleksa> edgbla, а в чём тогда смысл форумов и ирц? :)
<GuestArbaiter> у некоторых прог в репозиториях стоит в описании "бла-бла-бла для кде (for KDE, интегрируется в КДЕ, на основе кде, на платформе Qt4/KDE4)"
<edgbla> oleksa: пообщаться)) или решить быстрые вопросы.
<GuestArbaiter> они нормально работать будут, если их под гномом поставить, или появляется возможность глюки ловить?
<edgbla> panacea: там в архиве вообще куча ппд для принтеров, можно попробовать CNCUPSLBP3000CAPTK.ppd для капс для начала.
<inkvizitor68sl> GuestArbaiter, нормально, только выделяться будут
<inkvizitor68sl> в плане, что прорисованы по другому
<panacea> edgbla, мне бы в двух словах для начала, как поставить любой пакет)
<GuestArbaiter> inkvizitor68sl: ага, я так, в общем-то, и подумал, но лучше лишний раз спросить)
<edgbla> panacea: да ты не ставь пока что, попробуй подсунуть cndrvcups-capt-1.90-1.i386.rpm/usr/share/cups/model/CNCUPSLBP3000CAPTK.ppd
<edgbla> если уж нет то поставишь
<MegaHerz> oleksa: он опять запустился!
<oleksa> MegaHerz, не смогу помочь, я слишком ламер
<edgbla> panacea: а по поводу установки, так не пробовал? http://clck.ru/7MCA
<oleksa> MegaHerz, хотя... sudo service upstart-udev-bridge stop
<vinnibrest> Эм. Как поменять пользователя и группу ntfs диска? пытался кучу способами - никак не получается. по стандарту стоит root и группа plugdev. Если в наутилусе меняю, то сразу назад возращаются рут и плагдев. через консоль просто ничего не происходит
<panacea> edgbla, что есть -ivh в # rpm -ivh foo-1.0-1.i386.rpm
<oleksa> MegaHerz, в сочетании с sudo service avahi-daemon stop
<edgbla> panacea: man rpm в консоли
<panacea> я уже даже на хабре про установку своего принтера статью нашел
<edgbla> это хорошо))
<edgbla> осталось применить моск и руки.
<inkvizitor68sl> rpm ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я перепутал каналы ?
<panacea> edgbla, как в консоли перейти в интересующую меня папку
<edgbla> cd
<edgbla> inkvizitor68sl: да там ппд в рпм, мож вообще не стоило ничего ставить я думаю.
<edgbla> деб есть ессно.
<panacea> то что мне нужно лежит в домашняя папка/downloads/
<panacea> прописать что в консоли
<edgbla> cd ~/downloads
<edgbla> тебе вообще если честно не до принтера, ты бы просто наблатыкаться попробовал...
<edgbla> чтоб хоть что-то знал и умел.
<oleksa> edgbla, современное образование делает упор на решении комплексніх задач :) имею ввиду, что panacea больше научится, имея четкую конечную цель настроить принтер, чем ежели просто "наблатыкаться"
<edgbla> oleksa: возможен и другой вариант развития событий - переполнится чаща терпения и он плюнет на всё.
<edgbla> там же есть некоторый предел когда начинаешь комать, а оно глубже, и опять глубже и снова глубже, думаешь - да пошло оно всё...
<oleksa> edgbla, тогда принтер работать не будет :)
<panacea> ...плюнет на все, пойдет купит огнестрельное оружие, и пойдет расстреливать коллег/одногруппников/одноклассников наконец
<Re-Zet> народ, нужна помощь. установил убунту с флешки на нетбук. никаких ошибок не было при установке. перезагрузился. но теперь ни винда, ни убунта не грузятся с нетбука. черный экран и курсор моргает.
<panacea> а потом его покажут по тв
<panacea> ты через граб грузишься?)
<oleksa> у меня вон тоже маленький трабл: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=119245.msg1034456#msg1034456 , пока его решаю (так и не решил, даже гугл не всесилен) узнал много нового, но желания плюнуть на *бунту не возникло :)
<oleksa> даже наоборот - увяз в линуксе поглубже
<oleksa> хотя лламер ламером
<Re-Zet> просто включаю нетбук. в биосе стоит по умолчанию запуск с жесткого. и черный экран
<Re-Zet> с флешки лайв сиди нормально грузится
<panacea> 2 системы на нетбуке или 1?)
<Re-Zet> 2
<Re-Zet> винда и убунту щас ставил
<panacea> на сколько я знаю если винда+юникс надо загрузчк, аля grub ставить, почитай в нете
<Re-Zet> ну при установке граб ставился
<oleksa> panacea, он сам должен был поставиться
<Re-Zet> я ставил suse до этого, все нормально было. при включении выбирал винду или suse загружать.
<oleksa> Re-Zet, переустановить? рассказать, как размечал диск?
<Re-Zet> sda5 - ext3, форматировать галочку выбирал и в точке монтирования слеш поставил
<Re-Zet> на sda2 винда стоит
<Re-Zet> пробовал несколько раз переустанавливать, тоже самое
<Re-Zet> через лайв сиди загрузился, в терминале ввел
<Re-Zet> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Re-Zet> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda5
<Re-Zet> он мне это выдал:
<Re-Zet> osxlike@osxlike:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda5 /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR. This is a BAD idea.. /usr/sbin/grub-set
<Re-Zet> up: warn: Embedding is not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if y
<Re-Zet> ou really want blocklists, use --force.
<oleksa> эт он говорит, что груб грузить надо только на MBR. я не знаток, но, кажется, МБР - это загрузочная область винта... так что...
<oleksa> а что говорит поиск по форуму ubuntu.ru ? не думаю, что ты единственный такой счастливчик
<Sterios> Всем привет
<Re-Zet> то, что  в консоли вводить, то что я выше написал, это я и нашел
<oleksa> стоп-стоп... а груб видно?
<Re-Zet> в смысле видно? Если его меню при включении нетбука, то нет
<oleksa> тоесть, сразу черный экран и курсор, без ничего?
<Re-Zet> нет, пару секунд пишет, что нажать для входа в биос, и для выбора устройства с чего грузить, а потом черный экран
<panacea> edgbla, а как выйти в консоли с папки?)
<edgbla> cd ..
<panacea> edgbla, пробную страницу распечатал...)
<edgbla> panacea: поздравляю))
<oleksa> Re-Zet, интернеты рекомендуют понажимать шифт (оба) в процессе загрузки...
<Re-Zet> а при установки убунты, где выбирать разметку жесткого диска, там в низу есть выпадающий список, где можно выбрать либо сам жесткий диск, либо его раздел. на ним еще написано Device for boot loader installation. В этом списке нужно...
<Re-Zet> ...выбрать раздел, на куда ставлю убунту, или же весь жесткий диск?
<kroxiksut> Черемховский район. Досрочные выборы главы Лоховского муниципального образования.
<Re-Zet> спасибо, сейчас попробую)
<panacea> http://habrahabr.ru/company/xakep/blog/114542/
<panacea> читали?)
<panacea> ради первого коммента стоит...
<oleksa> Re-Zet, честно говоря, не помню... и лайв-сиди нет, чтоб посмотреть
<Re-Zet> http://dim-ok.ru/110227_142747.jpg - вот тут все правильно я выбрал?
<oleksa> Re-Zet: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0
<oleksa> цитирую: "А вот параметры загрузчика в подавляющем большинстве случаев трогать не стоит. Просто имейте ввиду на будущее, что программа установки Ubuntu позволяет настраивать загрузчик системы, это может пригодиться в сложных конфигурациях, нап
<oleksa> ример, когда на компьютере стоит несколько Linux систем. В итоге вам вряд ли нужно менять что-то из дополнительных параметров, поэтому просто закройте окно их настройки. "
<oleksa> Re-Zet, я не знаком с механикой всего этого процесса, но при установке груб ставится как-то поверх загрузчика Винды, поэтому просто не вмешивайся в этот процесс
<oleksa> оно само поставится, как надо
<panacea> как посмотреть в кде очередь печати принтера?
<Re-Zet> oleksa, спасибо за помощь:) Буду пробовать дальше)
<panacea> кто есть живой
<panacea> как в кубунту посмотреть очередь печати принтера
<oleksa> настроил-таки? :)
<panacea> печатать печатает, и с ООо, и с пробников
<panacea> но почему то криво =/
<oleksa> я хз как посмотреть
<panacea> говорят pqlist ставить надо)
<panacea> ща глянем
<panacea> не помогло(
<TheThing> panacea: открыть http://localhost:631, вестимо?
<panacea> статус - в ожидании
<panacea> в заданиях ничего
<panacea> я щас нажму кнопку и печать пойдет
<TheThing> значит и нет ничего )
<panacea> принтер действительно в ожидании, вот только он ждет бумагу для печати
<panacea> а не задания, 4 задания в очереди уже есть
<TheThing> ну вот и ладушки. а чего хотел-то
<panacea> я хочу 1)увидеть очередь печати 2)узнать почему принтер печатает криво и более медленно чем обычно
<edgbla> panacea: там вроде ж апплет появляется.
<panacea> он не видит очереди и не правильно толкует состояние
<GuestArbaiter> panacea: вот то, что медленнее чем обычно, я тоже заметил, причем у меня на Епсон Стилус ц45 каретка бегает с той же скоростью, а листок двигается медленнее.
<GuestArbaiter> изображение причем печатается точно такое же, без искажений, но значительно дольше.
<panacea> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/ccpd
<panacea> sudo: gedit: command not found
<panacea> в чем беда?
<rapidsp2> gedit поставить?
<panacea> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/ccpd
<panacea> ** (gedit:8493): WARNING **: Could not load theme icon gtk-home: Icon 'gtk-home' not present in theme
<panacea> (gedit:8493): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<panacea> ** (gedit:8493): WARNING **: Could not load theme icon system-file-manager: Icon 'system-file-manager' not present in theme
<panacea> **
<panacea> Gtk:ERROR:/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.22.0/gtk/gtkrecentmanager.c:1942:get_icon_fallback: assertion failed: (retval != NULL)
<panacea> Аварийный останов
<panacea> у меня чего то нет, полагаю
<GuestArbaiter> panacea: у тебя кубунта? может там не gedit текст-редактор по умолчанию... я не знаю, им же, по-идее, открывать надо)
<panacea> а чем разница собственно, я поставил gedit)
<swine> kate
<GuestArbaiter> вот он тебе ругаться и начал, не нравится ему у тебя))))
<[Green]> panacea: пользуйся paste сервисами
<GuestArbaiter> ping
<ubuntuhelp> GuestArbaiter, Есть контакт.
<GuestArbaiter> трололо, нравятся мне ответы на этот запрос)))
<panacea> [Green], и как они бы мне могли пригодится с моей проблемой?)
<GuestArbaiter> panacea: тут по правилам нельзя большие тексты выкидывать в чат
<GuestArbaiter> что-то не более 3-х строк
<GuestArbaiter> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Green]> panacea: если ты в будущем не воспользуешься моим советом, у тебя будет еще одна проблема: доступ на канал
<[Green]> одна проблема это лучше чем две
<panacea> [Green], динам ip мне в помощь?
<[Green]> panacea: попробуй
<krok> Всем привет.. у мя тут после редактирования xrandr система тока в режиме низкого разрешения грузиться... че делать?
<panacea> какой в кубунту по дефолту просмотрщик текстовых файлов?
<panacea> kate =/
<GuestArbaiter> Как в Evolution'е настроить, чтобы почта с двух разных ящиков разбивалась на две папки а не сваливалась в одну "Входящие"?
<GuestArbaiter> то есть, чтобы там не в одной "На этом компьютере", а для каждого ящика в отдельности были свои "Входящие, отправленные и тд."
<ampiryan> GuestArbaiter: настроить фильтры
<rapidsp> ping
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг.
 * andreylosev is away: unwilling and/or not able to chat :
<GuestArbaiter> ampiryan: не хотелось, но пришлось)
<ydz> Добрый день люди
<ydz> Никак не могу найти тему иконок из ubuntu (из gnome) для kde
<ydz> Не поможете?
<swine> в /usr/share/icons/
<ydz> для kde
<segoon> кто знает читалку (желательно консольную) skype чат логов?
<inkvizitor68sl> !python-slow
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Green],
<swine> не slow значит? не зря значит его гентушнеки юзают
<itsme2> test
<ubuntuhelp> itsme2, Понг понг понг...
<itsme2> как установить ubuntu из ubuntu-live?
<dropsql> всем привет
<dropsql> подскажите плз, почему убунту юзает файл подкачки, учитывая что в оперативной памяти звободно ещё больше 2х гигов7
<dropsql> ?
<dropsql> получается что память 15гб из 3,9 и своп 670мб из 3,7 гигов
<habumru> ping
<ubuntuhelp> habumru, Понг.
<20QAAVK6C> мда
<20QAAVK6C> э
<20QAAVK6C> а что у меня с ником о_о
<swine> :)
<panacea> э
<panacea> как то так
<panacea> 4 часа мучений с принтером, перестановка драйверов по кругу
<itsme2> повторяю вопрос: как установить ubuntu из ubuntu-live?)
<panacea> и ошибка в 1 неправильном трактовании действия
<panacea> там на рабочем столе должен быть файл
<panacea> через который устанавливать)
<itsme2> пишет диск поврежден
<itsme2> но live работает
<panacea> выкинь диск
<panacea> или сделай проверку диска
<[Green]> itsme2: проверь его
<itsme2> как?
<panacea> ну э
<[Green]> нажать кнопку?
<itsme2> в меню установки выбрать?
<panacea> когда вставляешь, с него начинается автозагрузка
<[Green]> itsme2: да
<itsme2> он проверял проверял, затем написал "press enter to reboot" я не совсем понял что это значит
<Umren> если ты не понял что это значит, то результаты проверки пробовать понять вобще не стоит
<Umren> пишы новый диск
<itsme2> блин
<Umren> и проверь программой сразу
<Umren> по второму разу
<itsme2> а из live как-нибудь по другому становить вообще без вариантов?
<Umren> как записалось
<Umren> никак, у тебя диск криво записан
<Umren> то что лив загрузился - повезло
<itsme2> ясно
<panacea> itsme2, при записи верификацию делал?
<itsme2> нет)
<Umren> думаю нет
<Umren> это же долго!
<panacea> зря, это еше одна защита)
<habumru> )
<panacea> ты бы на стадии записи понял что диск запорот
<panacea> сделал если бы проверку
<Umren> русские любят быструю езду
<panacea> кто там на верил что я настрою принтер? так вот, я настроил
<panacea> стал нормально печатать, не криво
<Umren> поздравляю
<panacea> на русско язычном сайте убунты
<panacea> настройка принтера описана неправильно
<panacea> помог хабр)
<Umren> напишы свой гневный пост там
<Umren> что пустишь автора на мыло итд
<panacea> в темном переулке кирпичем голову разобью
<panacea> это
<panacea> остался 1 вопрос
<panacea> дак где же все таки выставлять приложения по умолчаниям в кубунте?
<hivemind> Ну?
<hivemind> В кубунте не знаю
<panacea> а в убунте знает гугл
<hivemind> А в ней нельзя праой кнопкой>свойства>изменить приложение или как-то так?
<artus> panacea, в центре управления, есть там кнопачка
<artus> что то типа соответствия или тому подобное
<hivemind> А, в кедах это тоже есть?
<panacea> вот нашел привязки файлов
<panacea> но это немного не то
<panacea> всио нашел)
<panacea> еше пару неделек настроек, и можно жить...
<panacea> винда полностью под меня с софтом за час с нуля ставилась, сама...
<ark__> !nick ark
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick ark'
<ark__> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<panacea> здесь из сидящих кто нибудь ставил арч?
<Amkodor> georgiy@georgiy-netbook:~$ s2ram
<Amkodor> /dev/mem: Permission denied
<Amkodor> Machine is unknown.
<Amkodor> This machine can be identified by:
<Amkodor>     sys_vendor   = ""
<Amkodor>     sys_product  = ""
<Amkodor>     sys_version  = ""
<Amkodor>     bios_version = ""
<Amkodor> See http://suspend.sf.net/s2ram-support.html for details.
<Amkodor> не выходит из спящего режима Samsung N150
<san4o> Amkodor: подкачки размер какой ?
<artus> @voice Amkodor
<artus> !paste | Amkodor
<ubuntuhelp> Amkodor: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Amkodor> извини ждущий режим нужен
<Amkodor> uswsusp установлен
<hivemind> Amkodor, а своп есть?
<Amkodor> да
<panacea> сколько
<hivemind> Нужно по-моему в 1.5 - 2 раза больше, чем оператива
<dmay> 50$
<dmay> а, вы про своп
<panacea> hivemind, =озу
<hivemind> panacea, это самый минимум
<dmay> hivemind: смотря сколько оперативки
<dmay> своп больше полутора ГБ это не к добру...
<panacea> hivemind, 4 оперативы, 3,7 своп - спокойно в сон ухожу
<hivemind> Чем больше, тем лучше, но больше чем в два раза смысла уже нету
<hivemind> panacea, ну так ничего себе
<san4o> hivemind: ну будет у тебя 4 г будеш 8 на своп отдавать ? )))
<hivemind> 4 ОЗУ
<hivemind> У меня 2
<hivemind> san40, ну а чё? :D винт всё равно большой :D
<Guest90209> как можно посмотреть какой процесс или программа использует жесткий диск и на сколько?
<Umren> dmay: своп вобще ненужен
<san4o> hivemind: винт большим не бівает =)
<dmay> Umren: ну, екстремизм это тоже не к добру
<artus> Guest90209, iotop
<Umren> это не экстремизм, своп тормозит систему
<hivemind> Ну, у меня свопа нет:D
<Umren> проще купить памяти
<dmay> hivemind: это у тебя не винт большой, а интернет медленный
<hivemind> Забыл поставить при установке
<Umren> у меня 4 гига и свопа нет, и никогда память не забивается на 4 гига
<Umren> и все работает очень быстро
<Umren> нету подкачек
<Umren> а своп работает странно.. т.к. он своппит даже если у тебя дофига памяти
<Umren> что соответственно сказывается на винте.. но мы же не на ssd
<hivemind> А, ну да:D
<Umren> чем больше hdd работает, тем тормознее система
<san4o> Umren: ну если спящего рещима не юзаеш то и не нада свопа вообще.
<Umren> ну вобще - не знаю :D тока на ноуте если
<Umren> *не юзаю
<Umren> а на десктопе свящий режим не особо нужен
<Umren> поэтому если ставишь линукс и у тебя хотя бы 3 гига памяти - своп нафиг
<Umren> зато все крутится быстрее )
<panacea> в лине вообще странно реализован своп
<san4o> Umren: свап подгружается по мере заполнения памяти. и он врядля в твоем случае вообще будет задействован если включиш
<Umren> san4o: будет
<san4o> Umren: особой разници и не увидиш
<Umren> san4o: даже если у тя 1/4 гиг занят только, то своп болтается в районе ~200 метров
<Umren> непонятно зачем
<panacea> Umren, с виндой не путаешь?
<Umren> нет
<Umren> <dropsql> подскажите плз, почему убунту юзает файл подкачки, учитывая что в оперативной памяти звободно ещё больше 2х гигов7
<Umren> вот тебе пример, вопрос час назад
<panacea> за два дня ниразу не видел чтобы у меня юзался своп
<panacea> 2 дня системе
<hivemind> Борщ, у меня 2 гига
<hivemind> Это мне теперь переустанвливать что ли?
<Umren> я ставил федору 14 неделю назад - она без свопа не создается :D ну и? своп появлялся
<Umren> даже когда кучааа свободной рам
<Umren> и на убунту я такое видел год назад
<Umren> с тех пор вобще его не создаю, это зло
<panacea> у меня он создан, но он юзается. я спросил у знакомого гентушника
<panacea> он посмеялся и сказал, мог бы не делать
<panacea> но он не юзается*
<Umren> да это вобще древнее правило
<san4o> Umren: свап можно в любое время включить. как отдельным разделом так и 1м файлом
<Umren> типа 2х рам под своп - это бред
<Umren> и не актуально
<artus> Umren, а выставить нраницу при которой своп начинает юзатся не ? вот у мну свопит только если 90% памяти занято )
<san4o> Umren: ошибся я hivemind:  писал )
<hivemind> Оп-па
<Umren> artus: не, это слишком сложно ) проще рубить топором
<panacea> artus, где и как сделать?)
<Umren> тем более место лишнее всеравно занимает )
<Umren> проще скачать pron вместо этого свопа вашего
<panacea> =D
<panacea> кстати
<panacea> вопрос
<panacea> стоит 4 гб оперативы, биос видит, эверест из под винды видит
<artus> panacea, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Umren> panacea: PAE ядро ставь
<Umren> или 64 бита
<panacea> но в винде и сейчас в кунбунту, сама система юзается макс 3,2
<Umren> panacea: я ответил на твой вопрос )
<panacea> 64 битка в винде не помогла
<artus> а зачем его ставить если можно простопересобрать ядро с pae
<Umren> плохая винда
<panacea> поидее 32 битка поддерживает как раз до 4б
<panacea> гб*
<panacea> свыше 64
<Umren> да, но там кой то пейджинг
<Umren> системный
<Umren> 800 метров
<Umren> чето такое
<panacea> читал, но это бред собачий)
<Umren> panacea: PAE or 64bit
<Umren> решает проблему под линуксом
<hivemind> А PAE - щито
<Umren> если не хочешь с нуля систему ставить, то pae ядро ставь
<hivemind> ?
<Umren> sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<Umren> sudo aptitude remove linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<panacea> artus, а что нибудь славянское?)
<Umren> вторую строчку после ребута лучше
<artus> panacea, sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<Umren> hivemind: pae - google it
<hivemind> И после этого система будет работать?
<panacea> Umren, производительность не упадет?)
<artus> это до ребута будет работать
<artus> или в /etc/sysctl.conf vm.swappiness=10
<Umren> panacea: нет
<Umren> panacea: 4 гига будет
<hivemind> Ах, да - linux )
<panacea> artus, это как бы намекает "осталось 10% озу юзай своп"?
<artus> угу
<artus> по дефолту оно что то около 60ть вроде
<artus> *ти
<panacea> Umren, первая команда-рестарт-вторая?
<Umren> да
<Umren> ну ты убедись после первой
<Umren> что 4 гига
<Umren> тогда вторая
<Umren> поидее даже скорей всего ты загрузишься и все будет ок
<Umren> xD
<patron> кто знает где найти драйвер на кабель переходник usb-rs232
<san4o> точно по дефолту 60. спасибо artus: не знал о подобной опции раньше
<Guest90209> можете подсказать программу, которая есть и под убунту и под winxp и 7
<Guest90209> чтобы можно было криптовать файлы? вроде виртуального зашифрованного диска? ну и чтобы неопытным пользователям была удобна
<panacea> не помогло
<Umren> panacea: а че после команды то произошло7
<Umren> чето скачалось?
<artus> Guest90209, трукрипт
<panacea> Umren, запустил первый скрипт, удалило 31 пакет, скачало с нета 20 с лишним метров
<panacea> рестарт, запустил второй, он поидее должен устанавливать пакеты, но говорит что ниче нет
<Guest90209> artus: спасибо
<Umren> нет, второй удаляет барахло
<Umren> при загрузке новых ядер не появилось?
<kamyshovyy> q
<Umren> в грабе
<panacea> не знаю, чай наливал)
<Guest90209> а есть кто из ростова?
<panacea> но внутренние устройства говорят мне что как было 3,2 и что ничего и не изменилось
<Umren> panacea: uname -r чо говорит
<panacea> 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<Umren> так
<Umren> значит pae установилось все таки
<Umren> ну поидее уже должно быть 4 гига, если у тебя стоит 4 гига )
<Umren> покрайней мере у мя так было на 32 битной тачке
<panacea> да стоит, биос видит
<Umren> до пае 3.2 с пае 4
<panacea> ща в нете почитаю
<swine> можно ещё и в биосе поглядеть
<swine> у меня переключалка есть. например
<Umren> о, я заказал супердешевый андроидофон с ебая за копейки
<Umren> 800х480 зато 0
<Umren> :)
<panacea> аккуратнее, известны случаи когда вместо айфонов килограмм пшеницы доходил)
<Umren> да не, я уже стопитсот итемов покупал
<Umren> все нормально приходило, а воровать могут тока на почте у нас
<Umren> тем более надо на почте проверять сразу чо те пришло, если не то там форма кая то есть, 51 что ли
<Umren> что мол при вскрытии обнаружил пропажу
<Umren> не помню точно номер, просто ори громко на почте сразу
<panacea> ладно рестарт
<panacea_> пае стоит
<panacea_> а оперативы 3,2 =/
<Umren> это странно
<Umren> ты еще раньше упоминул, что на 64 битной винде было 3.2 тоже
<Umren> видимо это не совпадение
<panacea_> какая есть утилита из под лини для теста озу?)
<Akhatmullin[web]> доброго времени суток всем
<Akhatmullin[web]> кто-нибудь может помочь с установкой принтера?
<panacea_> )))
<panacea_> модель какая
<Akhatmullin[web]> canon lbp 3010
<panacea_> ахахахахахахаха
<panacea_> =DDD
<panacea_> вы не поверите)))
<Akhatmullin[web]> но слушаю)
<panacea_> часа полтора назад сам закончил ставить такой же
<panacea_> ща ссылку дам
<panacea_> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/107893/
<GuestArbaiter> panacea_: так ты разобрался, почему он медленнее печатает или это отличительная черта печати в убунту?
<panacea_> GuestArbaiter, так и не понял)
<panacea_> GuestArbaiter, просто медленнее и все)
<GuestArbaiter> ага)))
<panacea_> Akhatmullin[web], особое внимание уделяйте удалению созданных принтеров
<panacea_> в самом конце у вас будет 2 принтера, случайно не удалите один из них)
<qwebirc621673> какое уж там удаление)) его бы установить для начала))
<panacea_> http://localhost:631/ в помощь, лучше чем встроенный
<panacea_> как можно вынести в графический интерфейс sudo pon(off) dsl-provider
<koldunstvo> Добрый вечер! Ни у кого нет проблем с запуском гугл-хрома на ubuntu 10.10? Или может слышали об этом?
<koldunstvo> я вот уже 3й день мучаюсь с этим
<Umren> koldunstvo: что за проблема?
<Umren> koldunstvo: нету проблем
<arku> подскажите что отвечает за то чтобы показывать логотип убунты при загрузке, а не лог из консоли типа что там запущено? Хочу сделать чтобы выводился лог
<san4o> arku: ну сам логотип при загрузке не убрался бы видимо ты помог. должен был и заметить ....
<koldunstvo> umren: Нет отклика на клик по ярлыкам.
<Umren> arku: no splash че то такое
<arku> san4o, я наоборот хочу чтобы его не было
<arku> Umren, спасибо
<Umren> arku: поищи ubuntu no splash в гугле
<Umren> и будет счастье
<arku> угу, уже нашел
<san4o> arku: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<akhatmullin[web]> ку, панацеа? :)
<koldunstvo> как через терминал запустить chromium, подскажите, пожалуйста
<san4o> и убирается опция для конкретного ядра
<san4o> arku: splash вроде
<arku> я уже нашел, отключил)
<arku> я просто не знал как это называется
<koldunstvo> вот что решило проблему с запуском: <sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm> а потом <chromium-browser {URL}>
<koldunstvo> до этого на команду chromium-browser {какой-то урл} выдавал ошибку
<panacea_> akhatmullin[web], 7
<panacea_> akhatmullin[web], что?)
<akhatmullin> гугль направил меня на такую инструкцию https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<akhatmullin> но вот грабли начались уже со второй команды... терминал выдал сообщение что не нашёл он таких файлов
<panacea_> я вам давал ведь ссылку
<panacea_> по какому ману делать
<panacea_> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/107893/
<panacea_> сюда идем и делаем
<akhatmullin> а! где-то я это упустил видимо
<akhatmullin> прошу прощения
<panacea_> переход в папку будет cd ~/Downloads/raducotescu-CanonCAPTdriver-0e79d06
<panacea_> примерно так выглядеть, а может быть точно так же
<Umren> думаю у него ~/Загрузки
<Umren> =)
<hookah> мда.. ради интереса решил посмотреть чему учат в школе на информатике и скачал учебник. в начале пафосно заявляется что учебник мультиплатформенный
<Umren> hookah: нашел чем занятся
<hookah> как вы правильно догадались - вранье, все примеры в оффтопике, про линь больше ни слова )
<panacea_> россия
<panacea_> больше просто нечего сказать
<hookah> да уж. вообще учебник довольно унылый, больше напоминает пту чем школу
<panacea_> постсоветское пространство в большинстве своем использует российские учебники)
<Umren> линукс изучать в школе - количество детской смертности сильно возрастет
<panacea_> у нас хотели переставить везде с винды на едубунту))
<panacea_> законопроект какой то был даже
<hookah> не прокатит - на едубунту чиновники денег не отмоют
<hookah> ибо бесплатная
<Umren> отмоют, существует подряды на установку, оптимизацию и прочее
<hookah> все равно меньше
<Umren> без разницы
<panacea_> они найдут на чем оторваться
<Umren> просто не надо платить MS
<panacea_> в егэ что нибудь придумают)
<Umren> так что чиновникам больше в карман
<Umren> так что я бы даже сказал это выгодней
<hookah> ну по-своему правильно конечно, но есть подозрение что МС уже кому надо заплатили чтобы закон не прошел
<hookah> ибо он кажется не прошел
<Umren> чего тебя это так волнует то?
<hookah> мне за державу обидно
<panacea_> "за державу"=страну 3 мира)
<Umren> собери дистр школьного линукса адаптированный к нашим реалиям
<Umren> попытайся продвинуть
<hookah> мне вот живя в испании удобней всех этим заниматься
<Umren> если он будет хорош, то я думаю найдутся последователи, создашь свой портал, займись PR, делай бесплатные установки, потом тендер будет :)
<panacea_> дистр школьного линукса, мб проще поставить 98 окошко?)
<hookah> тем более, если это не удалось до сих пор каконикал, мне-то куда
<Umren> hookah: каноникал этим не занимается
<Umren> у них другие приоритеты
<hookah> ну те кто пытается их продвинуть
<Umren> а вобще в ких то регионах у нас стоит школьный линукс
<Umren> и сейчас делают государственную ос на базе алт линукс
<panacea_> юг сибири вроде как
<hookah> да и вообще все эти идеи о создании "национальной" ос - это унылый бред
<Umren> hookah: чем это бред?
<panacea_> да не, все тоже самое только с медведями и водкой, вместо блекджека и шлюх)
<Umren> hookah: адаптированный линукс для гос учреждений
<Umren> это не бред
<hookah> адаптированный не то же самое что национальный
<hivemind> хай
<Umren> у нас просто слова громче
<hookah> адаптация это замечательно
<hivemind> Помогите пожалуйста с wvdial
<Umren> национальный - это для идиотов которые думают, что все сделали у нас в кремле
<Umren> и им будет приятнее
<hookah> вот потому и бред
<Umren> думать, что у них национальная ос
<hookah> я это и имел ввиду
<artus> хорош офтопить
<Umren> artus: мы про убунту в школе!
<hookah> artus: ку. а ты вливайся =)
<panacea_> hivemind, зиг хай. некогда им, они о стране думают...
<artus> Umren, это миф )
<Umren> artus: не согласен
<hookah> вот и я говорю не прокатит
<artus> Umren, отдельновзятые примеры погоды не дулают
<artus> *е
<hookah> artus: а ты и вправду все читаешь =)
<hivemind> Просто wvdial вот, что выдаёт
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1108395
<AlexusBlack> в школах преподы линя боятся)
<artus> hivemind, а еще я веду логи и парсю их)
<AlexusBlack> очень сложно пересаживать)
<hivemind> ололо!
<Umren> AlexusBlack: скора они вымрут уже
<AlexusBlack> да ещё на тот кошмар
<AlexusBlack> что им предлагают)
<panacea_> artus, ты с челябинска? ))
<Umren> суровый
<artus> нет
<AlexusBlack> Umren дык школота и студота не лучше
<AlexusBlack> 1-2 на группу норм, остальные валенки
<panacea_> студота it направленных специальностей адекватно...
<AlexusBlack> ой не гони, я студота та самая) прямой эфир можно сказать)
<Umren> AlexusBlack: да фигня все это, насильно поставить ОЕМ дистр с набором софта изначально
<Umren> ниче с ним не будет
<AlexusBlack> бздю от линя не оличат, убунты боятся
<panacea_> emo_mod on
<AlexusBlack> Umren тут в другом проблема, они пытаются делать как в винде, а не думать
<Umren> ну блин.. ты про каких студентов говоришь?
<hivemind> Блиин
<AlexusBlack> Umren а в лине, даже в убе, думать надо куда жать
<Umren> какой вуз/курс/направленность ?
<AlexusBlack> МГТУ им.А.Н. косыгина , 3й курс, САПР
<AlexusBlack> заодно там же работник ВЦ
<AlexusBlack> активно двигаю линь)
<AlexusBlack> но хреново получается
<panacea_> не там двигаешь)
<Umren> сейчас я знаю, что по программе бакалавра например 100% уже идет изучение linux с курса 2го вроде
<panacea_> тебе на ПО или АСОИУ подобные надо)
<AlexusBlack> у нас на этом курсе бздю 7.2 преподавать стали
<AlexusBlack> и то тк дедок энтузиаст
<hivemind> Вот бздю по-моему ставить не намного легче чем генту же
<Umren> легче
<AlexusBlack> ага, будто у нас её ставят, юзверьские учётки по телнету с ХР виндов. С урезанными правами дополнительно
<AlexusBlack> без сети
<algarite> Привет. Парни, а как конвертить изображения в imagemagick?
<AlexusBlack> бздю легче
<GuestArbaiter> как решить проблему выключения wi-fi адаптера в 10.04 после выхода из ждущего/спящего режима?
<panacea_> hivemind, сложнее генты и арча нет ничего)
<Umren> ты думал почему у нас бздя такая популярная.. она ставится за 15 минут
<artus> @voice AlexusBlack
<artus> @voice panacea_
<artus> @voice Umren
<artus> @voice hivemind
<xopek> а мне? а мне?
<Umren> ubunted!
<hivemind> Ой, борщ!
<algarite> Кто нибудь видит, что я пишу?
<AlexusBlack> мде
<artus> да
<panacea_> нет
<AlexusBlack> =)
<Umren> algarite: man Imagemagick
<Umren> ?
<panacea_> artus, честно, я только не понял, это щас "ай яй яй" было?)
<AlexusBlack> таки вот, нас учат работать исключительно в консоли , не объясняя, кто зачем и почему. О чём думают студенты и видят ли они в этом смысле даже не считается
<artus> ага )
<GuestArbaiter> +v это, на сколько я понимаю, пердупреждение, а мощнее кик и бан, или какой-нибудь ридонли тоже есть?
<hivemind> Ну если оффтопить нельзя, помогите с wvdial
<hookah> именно ай яй яй. вовремя я отвлекся от дискуссии - а то бы тож попал под раздачу =)
<hivemind> Пожаалста )
<Umren> нет, это плюс в карму
<artus> hivemind, ты ж его уже настроил
<Umren> или крест на гроб.. как посмотреть :D
<algarite> Мне нужно переконвертить изображения tiff в jpeg.
<algarite> В мане не нашел, как это делается.
<hivemind> Так эта сволочь не хочет коннектиться
<hivemind> http://paste.pro/1108395
<hivemind> Вот что выдаёт
<panacea_> hivemind, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5+%D1%81+wvdial
<artus> algarite, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191314
<algarite> Благодарю.
<hivemind> Так гуглил же
<GuestArbaiter> как решить проблему выключения wi-fi адаптера в 10.04 после выхода из ждущего/спящего режима?
<koldunstvo> никто не пробовал добавлять приложения google apps в chrome?
<panacea_> GuestArbaiter, в винде точно - никак
<GuestArbaiter> panacea_: а при чем тут винда, можно поинтерисоваться?
<dmay> дадада, давайте поговорим про винду :3
<nAgoHaK> за винду буду банить.
<dmay> nAgoHaK: даже меня??? О_О'
<nAgoHaK> мне всё-равно.
<richard_castle> dmay: особенно тебя
<panacea_> GuestArbaiter, очень многое походит)
<dmay> richard_castle: что-то мне подсказывает, что мне whois счас скажет хД
<richard_castle> dmay: как ты догадался:))
<GuestArbaiter> просто перезагрузом, каждый раз проблему решать не айс, может есть какое-то решение проблемы, а то гуглить устал уже(((
<dmay> третий глаз, фигле
<Umren> шоколадный )
<dmay> а что ломаете то?
<dmay> Umren: фи, пашляк
<nAgoHaK> Umren: ты видел шоколадный глаз?
<Umren> нет, зато он меня видит
<nAgoHaK> Umren: а тебя буду банить за неадекватность
<Umren> nAgoHaK: у меня справка есть(
<richard_castle> nAgoHaK: а я видел шоколадный глаз.у шоколадного зайца из ну-погоди.в детстве
<hookah> вот оно, доброе советское детство
<dmay> panacea_: кста, если ты имел ввиду что в винде никак "добавлять приложения в хром" то ложь, звиздёжь и грязная провокация )
<nAgoHaK> richard_castle: скай а с тебя снимут полномочия, хочешь?
<panacea_> dmay, хромом не пользуюсь считая его злом вселенским
<richard_castle> nAgoHaK: нюню.за то, что у тебя синдром вахтера и пермбан вопреки правила?тебя грин мало ругал за это?
<hivemind> А за мат бан сразу?
<dmay> panacea_: а, просто высказываем веское мнение по вопросам, в которых ничего не понимаем?
<nAgoHaK> richard_castle: грин никогда меня не ругал. синдрома вахтёра нет, ток из общаги выписался. баню как умею)
<nAgoHaK> hivemind: попробуй
<richard_castle> nAgoHaK: ну банить за "неадекватность" - это и называется синдром вахтера
<panacea_> dmay, пруф где я такое сказал?)
<hivemind> Не хочу
<panacea_> nAgoHaK, не ругайсянамана насяльника, мы канал оживляем
<[DarkMist]> вечер добрый
<nAgoHaK> richard_castle: я не виноват что такие как ты тут безпредел устроили и пускают недоумков. дальнейшие обсуждения - прошу в приват
<dmay> panacea_: как добавлять аппы в гуглохроме - ты: никак - да нифига, всё работает - ты:а я им по любому не пользуюсь
<dmay> [DarkMist]: что сломал?
<[DarkMist]> подскажите как дату выставить чтоб в консоле date показывало правильно
<panacea_> dmay, у вас шизофрения
<[DarkMist]> )))
<dmay> nAgoHaK: richard_castle: не в приват, а сами знаете куда, я тож хочу поржать ^_^'
<[DarkMist]> дмэй все норм спасибо)
<dmay> panacea_: у меня логи :3
<panacea_> dmay, я вам ничего не писал, у вас завелся домовой в логах
<panacea_> в купе с шизофренией это опасно
<[DarkMist]> 18:36:16) DarkMist: root@rails app/controllers# date
<[DarkMist]> (18:36:16) DarkMist: Sun Feb 27 16:35:55 UTC 2011
<[DarkMist]> как исправить??
<dmay> panacea_: опаньки, уже и личные оскорбления? фииии
<dmay> [DarkMist]: так у тя часовой пояс то УТЦ, чего ты хочешь?
<panacea_> dmay, шизофрения не оскорбление, это диагноз
<[DarkMist]> как правильно настроить ?? а то приложения неправильно пашет
<dmay> panacea_: вот, вот, опять. ну это же не продуктивный срач, это кидание какашками, я так не хочу (
<panacea_> dmay, ты сидишь, тихо мирно, и тут тебе пишут "а че это ты мне не правильно сказал в вопросе где ничего сам не понимаешь", что бы вы подумали?)
<dmay> panacea_: <panacea_> GuestArbaiter, в винде точно - никак
<dmay> panacea_: потом я спросил, не про гуглохром ли ты говорил?
<dmay> panacea_: а ты, почему-то обиделся и стал обзываться :'(
<panacea_> dmay, <GuestArbaiter> как решить проблему выключения wi-fi адаптера в 10.04 после выхода из ждущего/спящего режима? //ok, brooo
<panacea_> потому что шизофрения)
<dmay> panacea_: вот видишь, ты вместо того, чтоб указать человеку на его(мою) ошибку, сразу начал обзываться. не стыдно?
<panacea_> dmay, я быдло, что мне
<dmay> panacea_: brofist :3
<richard_castle> @kban --user dmay 7200
<richard_castle> @kban --user panacea_ 7200
<richard_castle> @mode -b *!~quassel@*
<GuestArbaiter> инет, как всегда, тупит в самый интересный момент. по моему вопросу ничего никто не писал?
<hivemind> Я молчу, меня не надо банить )
<richard_castle> @kban panacea_ 7200
<akhatmullin> урра! зарабобтало =)
<akhatmullin> спасибо panacea_  ;)
<akhatmullin> вот подвернулась страничка в тему наших недавних и общих заморочек =)
<akhatmullin> http://felbert.livejournal.com/114543.html
<hookah> akhatmullin: панацея нас безвременно покинул
<hivemind> <akhatmullin>, нет больше panacea. Забанен
<akhatmullin> эво как!
<akhatmullin> а за что его ?
<akhatmullin> а ссылку почитайте =) что называется забавно и "жЫзненно" :)
<akhatmullin> о принтерах
<hivemind> Его за срач побанили
<akhatmullin> пусть покоится с миром)
<GuestArbaiter1> я вышел из комнаты?
<akhatmullin> 	
<akhatmullin> GuestArbaiter1 скорей всего ещё не вышел
<GuestArbaiter1> )
<artus> GuestArbaiter1, 19:04   <-- | GuestArbaiter (~scorpio@213.87.136.207) has quit (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<akhatmullin> Всем всего наилучшего! Сбегаю по делам!
<GuestArbaiter1> artus: я вот тоже это сообщение увидел, вот и удивился)
<invision> привет всем. Подскажите как через wine файл .reg запустить и чтобы добавилась запись эта в реестр
<invision> wine regedit name.reg
<invision> нашел)
<SUFLEX> у меня че то ядро долго не обновляется. 35-25.
<SUFLEX> уже полтора месяца
<SUFLEX> раньше предлагал
<SUFLEX> сейчас нет
<SUFLEX> че надо щелкнуть
<SUFLEX> ?
<SUFLEX> а,
<SUFLEX> что,
<TbMa> Привет всем. Подскажите, как выставить VLC плеером по умолчанию? На данный момент всё видео при открытии простым х2 кликом воспроизводится тотемом.. Через "Система" > "Параметры" > "Предпочитаемые приложения" выставить не удалось, там для видео-файлов ничеÐ
<SUFLEX>  TbMa:  подожи
<SUFLEX> тут надмоим вопросом все думают
<richard_castle> @kick SUFLEX paste.pro
<TbMa> не сомневаюсь)
<richard_castle> !255 | TbMa
<ubuntuhelp> TbMa: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<richard_castle> SUFLEX: то есть
<richard_castle> !enter > SUFLEX
<ubuntuhelp> SUFLEX, please see my private message
<TbMa> ок. Как выставить VLC плеером по умолчанию? Щас всё видео открывает тотем
<SUFLEX> ну я очень постараюь
<SUFLEX> так как там
<SUFLEX> ?
<richard_castle> SUFLEX: че те там?ну раз нет свежих обнов.терпи.или сам собирай свежие
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: а как это сделать
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: можно просто скопиировать
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: и запустить?
<richard_castle> !kernel > SUFLEX
<ubuntuhelp> SUFLEX, please see my private message
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: а собранное ядро не раздают?
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: чтоббы попроще
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: где взять можно?
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: ты откуда берешь?
<richard_castle> SUFLEX: из обнов.у меня не свербит пониже поясницы, если ядро не самое свежее
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: не просто у меня в ядре баг есть. я не рпивередливый на самом деле
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: поэтому жду
<SUFLEX> новый образец
<SUFLEX> а то задолбался
<SUFLEX> после перезагрузки у меня все время hosts перезаписывется
<richard_castle> SUFLEX: man chmod
<richard_castle> SUFLEX: и кури про то, где говориццо о запрещении перезаписи фаила
<SUFLEX> richard_castle:  а причем тут это. я права не менял в жизни нигде
<SUFLEX> он сам поменял что ли
<SUFLEX> себе
<richard_castle> SUFLEX: так поменяй.чтоб хостс низя было переписать
<SUFLEX> ну щас посмотрю какие там првав
<SUFLEX> rw-r-r
<GuestArbaiter> TbMa: лично я, снес тотем, VLC встал по умолчанию и мне этого достаточно, еще ни разу не тупил)
<SUFLEX> так же и должно быть
<richard_castle> SUFLEX: man chmod
<richard_castle> флаги бывают разные
<SUFLEX> richard_castle:  скажи да сразу в чем секрет?
<SUFLEX> richard_castle: ну это ж все равно костыль будет да в итоге?
<richard_castle> грязный хак
<SUFLEX> richard_castle:  хаха
<SUFLEX> ну вот. я ж говорю яро
<SUFLEX> ядро нужно
<SUFLEX> мне
<SUFLEX> новое исправленное
<artus> @kban --user SUFLEX 3600 час на попытку научится выражать свои мысли в одну строку
<richard_castle> artus: моя школа:)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick richard_castle моя
<TbMa> GuestArbaiter: спасибо) но я думал что есть вариант погуманнее)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host richard_castle 10 автореконнект выключи
<inkvizitor68sl> сцуко
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host inkvizitor68sl 60 самоубийство
<richard_castle> все:)никто не сметь его разбанивать:)
<GuestArbaiter> TbMa: мне вот тоже стал интересен вариант погуманнее, поэтому поставил тотем и начну разбираться)))
<richard_castle> @mode +b *!*@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl
<richard_castle> inkvizitor68sl: гордый самурай
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<richard_castle> а школа все равно моя
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +b richard_castle
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick richard_castle смени ник и отключи автореконнект
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +b enriko_fermi
<TbMa> GuestArbaiter: если к чему-то придешь, сообщи плз) а то я врядли.. и недели на убунте не сидел
<skai> @mode +b *!*@fsf/member/inkvizitor68sl
<skai> месть сладка:)
<GuestArbaiter> TbMa: дык я тоже не годами на ней))) месяца 2 всего))
<skai> @kick inkvizitor68sl
<skai> @mode -b enriko_fermi!*@*
<skai> @mode -b richard_castle!*@*
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl, skai: чтоб я больше такого не видел
<hivemind> Вот это тут мясо
<Fox_Black> Помощь нужна. Установил Skype. Видео есть, человек меня видит. Но увы, не слышит. Микрофон проверил через звуко запись все, ок работает. Через скайп не хочет ни в какую. Комп asus 1201HA
<diskin> Fox_Black, там есть тестовый звонок же. На нем тренировался тоже?
<Fox_Black> Да, его тоже проверил. Звука ноль.
<GuestArbaiter> Fox_Black: а в настройках скайпа в усройствах микрофон установлен?
<GuestArbaiter> у меня тоже не работало, пока я не выбрал
<Fox_Black> Выбрано pulseaudio server (local)
<Fox_Black> Тоже эфекта ноль...
<GuestArbaiter> а у меня и этого не было выбрано)))
<GuestArbaiter> была пустая строчка, выбрал, все вылечилось)
<diskin> Fox_Black, можешь запустить из терминала: PULSE_SERVER=127.0.0.1 /usr/bin/skype
<diskin> и тогда сможешь указать устройства вручную
<Fox_Black> Так так так... хм... прогресс есть! А как сделать чтоб он настройки сохранил?
<wooty> áëèí ïðîáëåìû ñ êîäèðîâêîé íà êàíàëå ó ìåíÿ, âìåñòî áóêâ êàðàêóëè =)
<dmay> wooty: ???? ????? ????? ?? ??????? UTF-8 ??????
<[DarkMist]> подскажите как дату и время изменить в консоли??
<[Green]> wooty: use utf-8
<wooty> thx guys
<[DarkMist]> )
<dmay> wooty: u r welcome
<hivemind> бНОПНЯ ВХРЮК?
<[DarkMist]> wooty нэма защо
<[Green]> [DarkMist]: man date
<[DarkMist]> green нучто ты сразу МАНукатся(
<dmay> [Green]: у него там часовой пояс УТЦ, а он этого всё ещё осознать не может
<[DarkMist]> так как изменить этот пояс??
<diskin> Fox_Black, он сам сохранит. просто сделай скрипт и в ярлыке поменяй запуск просто skype на этот скрипт.
<[DarkMist]> дмэй ?? ау?
<dmay> [DarkMist]: тебе же уже сказали - man date >.<
<dmay> [DarkMist]: прокрути его ещё на три строчки ниже наконец
<diskin> [DarkMist], неправильный пояс в настройках аккаунта?
<diskin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Fox_Black> Так, это по сложнее... скрипты то я создавать то еще не научился...
<diskin> Fox_Black, ну запускай тогда из терминала пока :)
<diskin> и учись
<Fox_Black> )) Да уже google мучаю... глядишь что нить умное подскажет, те отдельное спасибо.
<[DarkMist]> diskin да
<parfux> ку
<[DarkMist]> как изменить незнаю у меня нет  гуи(
<diskin> [DarkMist], я команду выше дал для изменения
<[DarkMist]> парфукс ку
<diskin> это в консоли как раз
<parfux> а скиньте ктонить inittab
<[DarkMist]> man date >.< ??
<parfux> а то я свой запорол
<TbMa> http://goo.gl/ulFHU кто вспомнит где найти такую же иконку переключения раскладки как на скрине
<diskin> [DarkMist], нет. sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<parfux> пачаны скиньте /etc/inittab а то я свой случайно сломал
<diskin> parfux, а он есть в убунте?
<parfux> эээ
<parfux> должен быть
<diskin> parfux, ну раз ты его сломал, то тебе виднее.
<[DarkMist]> его нет у меня такого файла
<[DarkMist]> иниттаб в убунте отсутствует
<diskin> parfux, у нас же upstart http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<parfux> эххх
<[DarkMist]> ура date -s 21:22 помогло!!!
<parfux> жалко
<[DarkMist]> теперь у мну правильный тикалка!))
<[DarkMist]> всем спасибо пошол дальше смотреть Lost !!))
<Umren> yo
<Umren> hows it goin
<kolobok> Господа,нужен ваш опыт.Скажите,моя кубунта не видет при подключении телефон самсунг j8000Что делать? Спасибо
<Umren> а что именно не видит, флешку?
<kolobok> да
<kolobok> Вернее флешки видет а телефон нет
<Umren> нет, я про память в телефоне на карте памяти
<Umren> оно видно?
<kolobok> Да Не видет На виндовсе без проблем а на кубунте проблема
<kolobok> может софт какой нужен
<hivemind> Почему вконтакте в mozill'е шрифты на стене огромного размера?
<Umren> hivemind: ставь хром
<Umren> или на;vb -
<Umren> или нажми -
<Umren> )
<diskin> kolobok, в терминале набери tail-f /var/log/messages и втыкай телефон. что выдаст в терминал после втыкания - выложи в paste
<diskin> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<kolobok> всем спасибо
<hivemind> Ага, хром
<hivemind> Он умеет из контакта качать, пропускать ожидание в 60 секунд на депозите и подобных ресурсах и нормально блокировать всплывающие окна?
<Umren> hivemind: давно пора
<Umren> hivemind: да
<Umren> hivemind: если ты не в курсе, то уже давно миллион расширений
<Umren> *там
<hivemind> В синаптике есть?
<Umren> http://www.google.com/chrome
<Umren> там отдельный реп он подключит
<MegaHerz> Hi all
<MegaHerz> Чем можно мониторить траффик для локалки? Раньше был ipac-ng, но потом он исчез из пакетов
<Umren> hivemind: почитай про концепт http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/ru/more/index.html
<hivemind> Скорость
<hivemind> Ага, с моим скайлинком никакой хром не спасёт
<MegaHerz> А я сегодня доброе дело сделал
<hivemind> И вообще, как это он умудряется скорость работы в интернете увеличивать?:D
<Umren> увидишь
<Sergey_IT> ку
<hookah> Sergey_IT: ку
<Umren> ку ку
<Sergey_IT> чего плохого?
<hivemind> Оо, я его всю ночь качать буду
<Umren> все хорошо
<Umren> hivemind: ты шутишь?
<hivemind> <Umren>, к сожалению, нет
<hivemind> Ну не всю ночь, а ещё часа 3 точно
<Sergey_IT> hivemind, может дырку заклеить в колесе а потом качать?
<hivemind> Дай мне 5000 на заплатку в виде подключения к нормальному интернету:D
<Umren> а где ты живешь
<hivemind> За 20 км от города
<Umren> какого
<hivemind> Причём не Москвы
<go8765> никто не вкурсе - из shotwell можно релизовать публикацию в odnoklassniki ?  :)
<Umren> сыктывкара?
<hivemind> Воронеж
<hivemind> А зачем ви спгашиваете?
<Umren> за вами уже выехали
<hivemind> Аа, ну буду ждать
<Umren> буду протягивать оптоволокно
<Umren> *будут
<hivemind> С меня 20000000?
<hivemind> Просто, насколько я помню, метр оптоволокна 1000р стоит
<go8765> насчёт shotwell никто не в курсе ?
<Umren> hivemind: 2^24 если быть точнее
<hivemind> Почему это?
<hivemind> Сколько метр стоит?
<Umren> не важно.. все записано на твой счет
<hivemind> Ага
<hivemind> Wait... OH SHI--
<go8765> насчёт shotwell никто  не вкурсе ?
<mva> !ask| go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !q| go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !sq| go8765
<ubuntuhelp> go8765: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<go8765> mva: это не совсем вопрос - сам вопрос я задал раньше - это просто напоминание о нём
<AndreX> всем прива
<mva> реализовать можно всё, что угодно, ничего невозможного не бывает
<mva> вопрос лишь в количестве вложенного времени и денег
<mva> а так же в том, есть ли у говноклассников документация на API для загрузки
<go8765> mva: спасиб. я надеялся что нечто подобное уже есть у кого-то из пользователей канала - потому и спросил о наличии имеющегося готового решения :)
<Steel_Rat> mva: спасиб. я надеялся что нечто подобное уже есть у кого-то из пользователей канала - потому и спросил о наличии имеющегося готового решения :) - 10001ori, 517
<Steel_Rat> mva: спасиб. я надеялся что нечто подобное уже есть у кого-то из пользователей канала - потому и спросил о наличии имеющегося готового решения :) - 10004penic, 308
<Steel_Rat> mva: спасиб. я надеялся что нечто подобное уже есть у кого-то из пользователей канала - потому и спросил о наличии имеющегося готового решения :) - 10013idaei, 515
<Steel_Rat> mva: спасиб. я надеялся что нечто подобное уже есть у кого-то из пользователей канала - потому и спросил о наличии имеющегося готового решения :) - 10015tejas, 515
<Umren> фигасе
<Steel_Rat> фигасе - 10001ori, 517
<Steel_Rat> фигасе - 10004penic, 308
<Steel_Rat> фигасе - 10013idaei, 515
<Steel_Rat> фигасе - 10015tejas, 515
<Umren> бот)
<Steel_Rat> бот) - 10001ori, 517
<Steel_Rat> бот) - 10004penic, 308
<Steel_Rat> бот) - 10013idaei, 515
<Steel_Rat> бот) - 10015tejas, 515
<artus> @kban Steel_Rat
<AndreX> o_0
<mva> @ban @79.170.105.77
<mva> @mode +b @79.170.105.77
<artus> @mode +b  *!~l@*
<hivemind> Ладно, хром завтра поставлю
<mva> !ссзб
<hivemind> Но, когда я сидел на винде - он мне совсем не понравился, хотя возможно, виновата винда
<Umren> hivemind: виновата винда, стопудова
<Umren> hivemind: да и ты наверное давно им пользовался
<hivemind> Он просто постоянно вылетал
<Umren> он реактивно выпускается
<Umren> не вылетает
<Umren> )
<hivemind> Что, прямо как убунта?
<Umren> быстрее
<hivemind> Ого
<Umren> как генту )
<ppshah> это вы тут о чем?
<Umren> о хроме
<hivemind> А это правда что гугл свою ось выпускать собирается?
<hivemind> Для десктопов
<Umren> правда, можно уже поставить если руки не из одного места
<Umren> для десктопов не правда
<Umren> она не нацеляна на десктоп
<Umren> нетбуки/планшеты
<Umren> хотя там все не явно, они же собирались chrome os и android вместе объеденить
<mva> :)
<Umren> так вот, ща хром ос задерживается
<mva> на смартбук, кстати, хромось из коробки ставят
<hivemind> Ой, ё
<Umren> они там чото мутят
<Umren> не ясное
<hivemind> А хром уже перестал информацию о юзерах собирать?
<Umren> все твои биометрические данные передает
<Umren> в цру, фбр, интерпол, фсб
<Umren> а что есть грешки?
<ppshah> :-D
<hivemind> Есть порнуха на компе:D
<ppshah> она в свободном доступе, можно на виртуалку поставить
<hivemind> Да, кстати, а почему не хромиум?
<hivemind> Хром не opensource же
<ppshah> Хромиум это браузер
<ppshah> сначало был хром вроде потом хромиум
<hivemind> Не, хромиум это вроде открытая версия хрома
<Umren> hivemind: хром это хромиум + гуглокода немного
<Umren> хромиум опен соурс
<hivemind> Аа
<Umren> в хроме например флеш встроен
<Umren> сразу в браузер, и сам с ним обновляется
<hivemind> А в хромиуме нет?
<Umren> нет
<Sergey_IT> ну и цены! 5 часов - 800р (
<hivemind> Ладно, попробую поюзать
<ppshah> Уже несколько месяцев в США продаются смартфоны с Windows Phone 7. Цена на них составляет $100 при покупке в Microsoft Store
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: ку
<hivemind> Только мне очень не нравится его сбор инфы о юзерах
<Umren> Sergey_IT: интернета? пинбола? в пивной?
<ppshah> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/windows_mobile/114583/
<Umren> ppshah: обман, там 100$ цена С контрактом на 2 года
<hivemind> И он не так труЪ
<Umren> в месяц по 25$ считай
<Umren> в кредит вощем
<ppshah> вон оно что
<Umren> ppshah: а ты надеялся на халяву?
<panacea> я вас всех люблю
<hivemind> panacea, лучи добра шлешь?
<panacea> hivemind, ага, "восставший из бана"
<ppshah> Umren: не на халяву, но в общем дешевле хотя бы. если б они снизили цену на модели, а вот тогда можно бы и было подумать покупать софт или нет
<Sergey_IT> Umren, инет в гостинице
<Umren> Sergey_IT: дорого
<Sergey_IT> ага
<ppshah> Sergey_IT: а где это такая гостинница
<Sergey_IT> в Париже
<ppshah> Sergey_IT: я в финке был там в Лаперранде 20 евро сутки
<panacea> кто поднимал 7 офис под вайном?
<Umren> 2007 ты имеешь ввиду?
<panacea> ну да
<ppshah> panacea: его вроде давно научились поднимать
<ppshah> panacea: поставь playonlinux там есть префиксы для него
<panacea> ppshah, полностью адекватно рабочий?)
<panacea> и что будет получше для просмотра iso подобных файлов в кубунте?
<edgbla> исоподобных))
<ppshah> panacea: ьс
<ppshah> panacea: mc
<ppshah> panacea: Midnight Commander
<artus> panacea, mount
<panacea> жду холивара что лучше...
<edgbla> крусадер тож лазит.
<panacea> крусадер меня огорчил
<edgbla> чем?
<ppshah> если просто посмотреть то mc, а если примотрировать и поставить то mjunt
<panacea> тем что я не люблю подобного рода вещи)
<ppshah> mount
<edgbla> я давненько в нём, в винде тотал, в линухе крусадер.
<panacea> ни фат, ни тотал ни крусадер
<ppshah> подскажите что посмотреть перед сном
<ppshah> из фильмов
<panacea> хостел, карвер
<edgbla> спуск, 1 или 2, пусть те монстры снятся.
<panacea> у холмов есть глаза
<panacea> спуск made in germany?
<AndreX> кошмар на улице вязов ))
<hivemind> хостел
<panacea> playonlinux=wine ?
<ppshah> panacea: оно ставит различные версии вайна под различные программы
<hivemind> AndreX, у тебя какой браузер?
<san4o> ещеб архиватор посоветовали для iso. монтировать в консоли розленились =)) gmountiso еще есть гуишная
<panacea> Could not find 'gksudo' executable.
<panacea> че ругается?
<edgbla> san4o: зачем монтировать если можно просто ткнуть и поглазеть что там.
<panacea> я понимаю что чего то нет, скорее всего мозгов, но надо же откуда его взять
<artus> gksu
<ppshah> panacea: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<san4o> edgbla: сысл тогда делать исоху дома. возьми просто файлы перекинь в папку и все .. =)
<edgbla> san4o: зачем делать? просто скачал откуда-то.
<panacea> ppshah, менеджер пакетов больше привлекает
<san4o> edgbla: я лично игрушками иногда балуюсь. само собой что все инсталы в образах и нужно только монтировать
<hivemind> Никто не знает, почему у меня в мозилле вконтакте шрифты на стенах и ещё кое-где большие чересчур?
<edgbla> san4o: хорош фигню городить, вопрос был - получше для просмотра iso
<panacea> все уже, я маунт поставил и смонтировал)
<Umren> hivemind: у тебя не хром
<panacea> hivemind, оперу поставь
<Umren> ага, проприатщину
<Umren> с закрытым кодом
<Umren> IE сразу ставь уж
<san4o> edgbla: я тоже против флуда. открывай исохи и дальше файл менеджерами и архиваторами
<hivemind> Umren, а хром не проприентарщина с открытым кодом?
<edgbla> ок, а ты тыч в консоли пару минут.
<edgbla> чтоб поглядеть что в глупом исо.
<Umren> hivemind: проприатщина с открытым кодом?
<Umren> o_o
<hivemind> переформулирую
<hivemind> А хром опенсорс с открытым кодом?
<Umren> hivemind: http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/
<Umren> качай, изменяй, воруй, убивай
<artus> edgbla, alias mountiso='sudo mount -o loop' чего тут пару минут тыкать?
<hivemind> И отдавай производителям свою инфу:D
<Umren> что за бред про инфу то?
<edgbla> забыл каталог создать
<Umren> там есть соглашение, галку не ставь и не будет инфы
<Umren> такое почти везде есть
<hivemind> А он поставится?
<artus> edgbla, mountiso zzz.iso /media/iso , )) каталог есть  )
<Umren> hivemind: пошути еще! )
<hivemind> Хотя, если собрать из исходников...
<Umren> hivemind: собери, перепроверь код
<hivemind> Я не разбираюсь (
<Umren> hivemind: тогда качай собранный, юзай, радуйся
<hivemind> Писать пока не умею
<hivemind> Типа ChromePlus?
<Umren> нет, я тебе ссылку давал уже
<Umren> hivemind: www.google.ru/chrome
<panacea___> маунт, гнида
<panacea___> че у меня с ником
<Umren> hivemind: вощем хватит уже ломаться, сделай это
<Umren> будь мужиком
<hivemind> Ага, ты ещё кулаком погрози )
<Umren> если потребуется
<hivemind> Ну это если только завтра
<panacea> во
<hivemind> И мне всё-таки придётся его огораживать
<panacea> кто в кореские гриндилки играет?
<Umren> китайцы
<panacea> как сложно их под вайном поднять
<panacea> ой ей ей
<panacea> китайцы играют в китайские гриндилки, ибо знание пендосского у них хуже чем у нашего 5классника
<Umren> пендосского в корейский гриндилках?
<panacea> корейский, китайский и японский разные языки
<panacea> сомневаюсь что китайцы знают корейский
<panacea> а пендосский это международный уровень
<Umren> а ты знаешь что все корейские гриндилки после бета теста в корее выходят в китае?
<Umren> а через год у тебя в рашке?
<panacea> ты хотел сказать выходят в европе
<panacea> потом na
<panacea> а потом уже по миру
<panacea> рынок россии слишком беден, поэтому целый год ждать надо(
<panacea> хотя современные тенденции радовать не могут, корея - релизи, россия - бета
<panacea> что мне прописать чтобы было хорошо?
<solvex> вопрос по хаспу и 1C 8.2
<solvex> мануалы перечитал
<hivemind> rm -rf /* шучу
<solvex> все перепробовал
<solvex> не видит 1С-ка ключ и все
<hivemind> Не вздумай только реально набирать
<solvex> я в курсе
<panacea> меня этим пугали уже, что это делает так то?)
<solvex> кстати если не ошибаюсь последние версии убунты не дают это сделать
<solvex> даже под рутом
<hivemind> ага
<panacea> что делает со всем хардом
<solvex> panacea: начинает есть твои файлы с корня
<Umren> solvex: ты попробуй )
<panacea> solvex, аля полное форматирование?
<Umren> с чего ей не давать то
<solvex> Umren: ага
<hivemind> Трёт нафиг
<hivemind> Не, если из под рута rm -rf / - ничего
<hivemind> Umren, я на ВМ пробовал
<solvex> solvex: много шутников развелось )
<hivemind> Не делает
<hivemind> А вот rm -rf /* стирает всё, что может
<hivemind> Включая /home
<panacea> бугагашенька
<solvex> так вот
<panacea> дали ему год
<solvex> с 1С видимо никто не работал )
<Umren> нет, это зло)
<solvex> почему?
<Umren> они уже сделали клиент под линукс?
<solvex> и само зарабатывает и другим дает зарабатывать
<solvex> Umren: нет
<solvex> тока кластер
<Umren> ну вот, это не освобождает от покупки лицензий на винду
<solvex> типа куски вайна? :)
<Umren> она у них на делфи написано что ли? почему ее не могут портировать?
<solvex> кривые ручонки )
<hivemind> А делфи нет под линух?
<panacea> кодь на паскале
<hivemind> Ага
<hivemind> Но надо всё равно С учить
<panacea> суровые кодеры говорят есть допиленный паскаль на котором кодят драйвера
<panacea> это кароче страшилка, но по факту такое чудо есть)
<panacea> hivemind, питон, c++, c#
<hivemind> ага
<panacea> си смысла учить мало, не будь ты разработчиком в мелкософте
<edgbla> о да, я смотрю профессионал к нам залетел...
<Umren> или линусом торвальдсом
<Umren> :D
<Umren> edgbla: а тебе бы постебацца над пацаном?
<hivemind> Сурьёзна?))
<edgbla> Umren: поубавить уверенности в его голосе.
<hivemind> Так, ладно, я пошёл
<hivemind> спать
<Umren> что то вы рано спать ушли
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren, кто ушел?
<solvex> все )
<solvex> ладно завтра утащу сетевой ключ - буду его насиловать
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> как?
<inkvizitor68sl> там же дырочка мелкая
<DrChe> Кто-нибудь знает, как удалить драйвер Nvidia , поставленный вручную с официального сайта?
<edgbla> у него разве нету опции анинсталл?
<edgbla> чего-то там было вроде.
<Umren> да, было
<Umren> uninstall.sh
<Umren> точно помню :0
<Umren> вощем так же как ставил так же и удаляй
<DrChe> А где этот файл?
<Umren> был в папке с драйвером ))
<edgbla> да там же скрипт один
<edgbla> просто аргументы погляди
<DrChe> У меня драйвер выглядел, как файл run.
<Umren> а стоп, там не папка же
<Umren> чето я путаю, давно это было
<AndreX|OFF> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<AndreX|OFF> sudo nvidia-uninstall
<Umren> не поможет
<Umren> у него не deb
<AndreX|OFF> иксы убей
<hookah> самый чудесный вариант кстати
<Umren> а я вот оскара жду в 4 часа )
<DrChe> Почти убил. Уже разрешение не то. Еще пару ударов по ним, и восстанавливать.
<hookah> личную жизнь на канале не принято обсуждать =)
<Umren> модеры спят
<Umren> можно и пошалить)
<artus> @voice Umren
<hookah> инк вроде недавно появлялся
<artus> Umren, пошали )
<Umren> oh shi*
<hookah> о, и артус бдит =)
<artus> @devoice Umren
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> спим?
<inkvizitor68sl> sorry ? а что это слово значит то?
<inkvizitor68sl> ах жа
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да
<inkvizitor68sl> RA RA RASPUTIN
<inkvizitor68sl> Lover of the Russian queen
<inkvizitor68sl> There was a cat that really was gone
<inkvizitor68sl> RA RA RASPUTIN
<inkvizitor68sl> Russia's greatest love machine
<edgbla> в школу ж завтра, ложитеся))
<inkvizitor68sl> It was a shame how he carried on
<inkvizitor68sl> Turisas - Rasputin - быро все послушали
<Umren> новый гимн россии?
<hookah> о ужос
<inkvizitor68sl> edgbla, ага, в школу под названием МГУ ПС
<AndreX|OFF>  ./nvidia-installer.run --uninstall во как ещё можно
<Umren> AndreX|OFF: вот это уже похоже на правду %)
<edgbla> да всё равно как она называется))
<hookah> ладно, раз тут у вас не пошалить толком, пойду наверное я спать
<hookah> раз модеры не спят
<hookah> такчта, как говорил классик, "я устал. я ухожу". всем спокойной ночи
<DrChe> AndreX, спасибо, сейчас попробую.
<DrChe> Спасибо, решил проблему чуть менее, чем полностью. Остался крестик вместо курсора.
<inkvizitor68sl> DrChe, так клево жеж!
<DrChe> inkvizitor68sl, про крестик? Менеджер окон не запустился просто не запустился.
<Umren> .x.
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren, материшься?
<Umren> в каком месте?))
<Umren> elegant gnome это актуально и свежо?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-20
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Ну понг, и что?
<User649[web]> всем салют, помогите начинающей в убунту системах
<User649[web]> у меня проблему с флеш плеером
<User649[web]> приложение запускаеься, а через интервал 2-5 сек "Произошел крах плагина Adobe flash"...
<User649[web]> кто-нибудь, помогите
<User649[web]> плачет девущка в автомате (с)
<Demar> обновить плагин не пробовала?
<Demar> браузер какой?
<User649[web]> мозила
<User649[web]> пробовала, обновляла и удаляла и заново ставила, ничего не помогает
<Demar> тогда для начинающей сделай так: через центр приложений убунту поставь Flash и в mozilla выбери его
<Demar> выбирается в настройках вкладка приложения
<Demar> сейчас видимо стоит gnash
<Demar> тебе нужен flash adobe plugin 10
<User649[web]> сейчас посмотрю....в приложениях -- плагины?
<Demar> нее
<Demar> в Mozilla настаройкии а там вкладка приложения
<Demar> и там пункт файл Shockwave flash
<User649[web]> сейчас поищу...
<Demar> а еще можно полностью удалить gnash sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common
<User649[web]> так нашла, он отключен
<Demar> включи
<Demar> выбери там пункт Shockwave для firefox
<Demar> перезагрузи плеер и будет счастье
<User649[web]> включила
<Demar> перезгаружай браузер проверя
<User649[web]> а дальше....
<User649[web]> я нашла в настройках Мозилы, отключила, что дальше?
<Demar> включить надо, а не отключить
<User649[web]> нажимаю Подробнее, а там только Включить или Отключить и все!
<User649[web]> так я включила
<Demar> закрой Mozilla и открой заново
<Demar> и проверь работу
<User649[web]> сейчас попробую, <Demar> никуда не уходи))
<Natka> <Demar> тут?
<Demar> а
<Demar> да
<Natka> ничего не помогло
<Natka> (
<Natka> всеравно Крах плагина
<Natka> я уже и с офф. сайта ставила и удаляла...и ничего
<Demar> удали gnash
<Demar> в терминале набери sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common
<Natka> 2 месяца было все ОК, а потом раз в день слетал плагин, потом все чаще и вот вообще упал
<Natka> ок
<Natka> сейчас попробую
<Natka> что-то в конце терманал покричал.....
<Natka> будем считать, что удалила
<Natka> =)
<Demar> в приват ответ достаточно флудить на канал
<Natka> ок
<Irvingel> Привет всем
<Irvingel> в minecraft кто нибудь играет? при выходе из игры обнуляются достижения, как лечится не подскажете?:)
<Natka> <Demar> я в приват написала
<Demar> Natka вижу
<User662[web]> я плакать буду, почему не загружается флеш плеер,((
<Gamof> Прошу прощения, как узнать какая программа проявляет сетевую активность?
<User662[web]> крикну а в ответ тишина...(с)
<Demar> переставь Mozilla если плеер установлен верно
<User662[web]> Demar я уже переставляла через центр приложений браузер, ничего не помогло((
<User662[web]> и хромиум ставила...
<User662[web]> и  еще что-то((
<User662[web]> ладно, попробую еще разок переустановить...
<Demar> поставь Расширения ubuntu
<Demar> из ЦПУ набери расширения Ubuntu ограниченные
<Demar> там тоже ставится флеш
<User662[web]> <Demar> уже стоит
<User662[web]> Надстройка Adobe flash...
<User662[web]> прикол в том, что флеш грузится, а потом - падает, через некий промежуток времени
<User662[web]> ладно, я пропробую все удалить и заново поставить...
<User662[web]> <Demar> спасибо за помощь)
<Demar> заработало?
<User662[web]> нет
<User662[web]> флеш грузится, а потом вылетает
<User662[web]> я уже не знаю, что делать
<Demar> удали флеш потом сделай apt-get autoremove autoclean
<Demar> потмо поставь снова
<User662[web]> Не удалось найти пакет autoclean
<User662[web]> ((
<Demar> sudo apt-get autoclean
<User662[web]> я уже поняла))
<User662[web]> все ставить через ЦПУ?
<Demar> ставь
<User662[web]> <Demar> ок
<User009[web]> удалила браузер, переустановила флеш....и всеравно он не работет ( запускатеся, работает 1-3 сек и падает)
<Mikail> нужно скопировать с компа в телф файл, обязательно ли нужно устанавливать какой то софт чтобы подключиться к телефону? (убунту 10.04)
<bosyi> Mikail, если речь идет просто о передаче файла то нет. подключаете телефон к компютеру, выбираете режим "передачи файлов", и у вас должно появится новое устройство в наутилусе
<sergkulak> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Guest22471> Добрый день, уважаемые! Подскажите пожалуйста как посмотреть на какие разделы разбит жесткий диск в ubuntu?
<bosyi> Guest22471, поищи в меню, система или администрирование
<Guest22471> у меня только консоль. смотрел в /etc/fstab, но там нет точных размеров партиций
<Guest22471> понимаю, что вопрос глупый, но не могу найти
<Guest22471> или направьте по каким словам погуглить
<bosyi> df
<TheFalkorr> mount
<TheFalkorr> покажет список примонтированных систем
<TheFalkorr>  fdisk -l покажет список физических и логических разделов
<TheFalkorr> ессесно с судо
<TheFalkorr> Guest22471: удовлетворен?
<Guest22471> Да, спасибо!
<Guest22471> А почему он не показывает раздел со свопом? это нормально?
<SergeyIT> в догонку ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Guest22471> Ребята, спасибо огромное! Все записал, теперь не буду больше глупыми вопросами отвлекать!
<SergeyIT> от чего?
<Guest22471> От обдумывания более серьезных задач, чем разжевывание новичку простых команд :)
<SergeyIT> ты о нас слишком хорошо думаешь )
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: да ладно
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: я вон думаю делать чай или нет
<Guest22471> Не скромничайте
<TheFalkorr> серьезная задача жеж
<TheFalkorr> поставлю ка я рц4 3.3 ядра и месу 8.1 с гита
<DiNGeR> посоветуйте почтовый клиент для работы с exchange 2010. Чтоб календари, глобальный списой адресов и прочее поддерживало.
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а как на баше time использовать, чтобы узнать время выполнения команды?
<Corvus> Вечер, джентельмены.
<admin-skif-biz> спят все
<Corvus> Ну видно не все.
<admin-skif-biz> Понедельник. После выходных в себя прийти не могут.
<Corvus> User422[web], привет.
<SergeyIT> Corvus, не пугай народ
<Corvus> SergeyIT, чем?
<SergeyIT> Corvus, приветами
<andrex> мы тут не особо приветливы))
<Corvus> Ну у меня к нему реально дело есть, просто решил сначала вежливость проявить.
<andrex> а с чего ты взял что это тот кто нужен?
<Corvus> Да вроде похож.
<andrex> вебы все на одно лицо, только по хвоту и различишь
<Corvus> мог и обознаться конечно.
<K7> привет всем
<K7> есть кто живой?
<[Raiden]> может быть...
<K7> подскажите какое ядро в ubunte 11.10
<bosyi> 3.0
<K7> ?
<Oktavianas> 3.0.0-16-generic
<K7> спс
<K7> большое
<Lex_Sh> можно ж ведь и самому посмотреть
<K7> ну я не устанавливал, а на сайте не нашёл
<Oktavianas> uname -a
<[Raiden]> выбор дистрибутива по врсии ядра? )
<Lex_Sh> а вообще это как то странно, зависимость версии ядра от версии дистра
<User843[web]> Всем привет
<User843[web]> Подскажите, возможно ли то, что у меня сейчас убунту 12,04?
<Lex_Sh> ыы
<[Raiden]> K7: если интересно посмотреть версии используй http://packages.ubuntu.com и http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/  - последний не только по офиц. репам.
<[Raiden]> User843[web]: lsb_release -dc
<bosyi> lol. все в жизни возможно
<User843[web]> Агась. Понятно, спасибо.
<bosyi> или же uname -a. если ядро 3.2 то 12.04
<K7> спс всем
<bosyi> если руками не ставили
<vamadir> народ хелп. На данный момент сижу с юзб ubuntu. Хочу снемти систему, но надо хочу обновления. А когда делаю копию /var/cache/apt/ юзб убунту ругается на нехваток прав при копировании. Что делать?
<Lex_Sh> sudo?
<andrex> Хочу снемти систему, но надо хочу обновления. -прикольно
<Lex_Sh> я тоже перечитал два раза но так и не понял)
<[Raiden]> vamadir: или alt+f2 - gksu nautilus
<vamadir> :( не прикольльно. А паника. Снести систему и при этом оставить обновления
<[Raiden]> ну и про права потом почитай, всеравно придется.
<[Raiden]> Никто не знает где в влц 2.0.0 включается хардварный декодинг? Вроде обещали.
<[Raiden]> По загрузке проца вижу что по умолч не пашет
<andrex> aptoncd можно сохранить все поледние версии пакетов
<andrex> а потом подключить его и установить это всё на новую
<Lex_Sh> хм
<[Raiden]> сохранение и восстановление кэша тоже вариант. Я бы ещё сохранил как минимум /etc/apt
<Lex_Sh> а на открытых дровах ати есть dxva\xvba?
<Lex_Sh> вроде не было
<vamadir> [Raiden] ты золото :)
<vamadir> спасибо.
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. Планы по созданию были, но сделали или нет фиг знает. На закрытых + мплейер работает , если погуглить
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а как на баше time использовать, чтобы узнать время выполнения команды?
<Lex_Sh> да я просито на открытые перешёл недавно)
<Corvus> time command
<Lex_Sh> с тех пор как они начали нормально работать
<[Raiden]> В случае с ати я возможно так же сделал бы
<Lex_S> когда уже у ростелекома появится интернет
<andrex> а чё щас у них не интернет)
<Lex_S> ну то что у них щас - сложно назвать интернетом
<Lex_S> если б оно не падало по 500 раз в день
<andrex> ну у меня на работе вроде норм, возможно это от телефонки зависит, и внутренние ресурсы по 4 мбита
<Lex_S> ну да
<Lex_S> скорее всего
<Lex_S> я ж на сраном adsl всё ещё сижу(
<Lex_S> когда полгорода уже на оптике)
<andrex> ну ещё ихние модемы дрянь полная
<Lex_S> что за внутренние ресурсы?)
<Lex_S> наш ростелеком( тот что был ЮТК) вроде до 20 мегабит оптику режет в локалке
<andrex> да там есть зависит от тарифа вроде
<Lex_S> там такие тарифы
<Lex_S> без бутылки не разберёшь
<andrex> ну унас оно раньше сибнетом было, тарифы вроде такиеже остались, как и раньше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lex_S: пиночить тамошних техников. долго и настойчиво.
<Lex_S> JohnDoe_71Rus: у нас не тот город для этого))) тут оно никому не надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас ростелеком любитель на адсл линию порезать всем подряд независимо от реальных условий.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lex_S: я тоже на ростелекоме. тульская обл
<Lex_S> я с ростовской
<Lex_S> с небольшого городка где у ростелекома недавно начали появляться конкуренты)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lex_S: у меня опыт общения с ними в столице области и в районном центре
<Lex_Sh> )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> положительный в основном
<Lex_Sh> ну, стабильная у этого интернета только скорость)
<Lex_Sh> а вот чатики и всякие ачечки частенько в пинги уходят
<Lex_Sh> асечки*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот почему 10.04.4 сделали cd а dvd до сих пор старый
<amigo> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.04.4/release/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> amigo: где там образ dvd ?
<amigo> не Ъ что ли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хы. есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так. а на какую ссылку я выходил вчерась...
<Corvus> amigo, наоборот, Ъ как раз
<amigo> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а тут нету  mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04.4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dvd оказывается надо уметь найти
<andrex> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/ubuntu-10.04.4-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<Lex_Sh> а чё там в этом DVD такого особенного? наверня ка же бОльшую часть пакетов перекачает при обновлении
<Corvus> почему бы?Он вроде позавчера зарелизился.
<andrex> фиг знает, я вабще нетинсталы качаю только
<amigo> в dvd текстовый установщик есть и, кажется, установка на lvm
<Lex_Sh> от оно чё
<himik> nm
<Kyshtynbai> Test
<Kyshtynbai> Тест
<Kyshtynbai> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<akirich|m> Тест!
<Kyshtynbai> Кто чем фб2 читает с монитора, какие есть хорошие читалки под убунту?
<TheFalkorr> fbreader
<akirich|m> Фбридер
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси. а то какие-то негодяи спёрли у меня читалку в метро. пока на новую коплю, придётся читать с компа..
<[Raiden]> под убунту лучше фбридера нету, я читай в вайне айс бук ридером
<[Raiden]> аю*
<Vlad___> Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно-ли в группу www-data добавлять какого-нибудь пользователя? А то видел где-то рекоммендацию не трогать эту группу и тупо создать новую и присвоить все права ей на www
<artus> можно, а зачем ? )
<Vlad___> создавать надо под каким-нибудь пользователем. не под www-data же
<Vlad___> менять владельца каждый раз тоже гимр
<artus> мм, в чем гимор ? ))
<artus> chown -R www-data:www-data  *
<Vlad___> я в курсе
<artus> зато нет проблем что кому-то чего то не хватило в плане прав
<Vlad___> мне кажется неудобным работа с www под другим пользователем, если все права надо www-data отдавать
<[Raiden]> когда кажется - лучше мануал почитать
<Vlad___> я когда этим заинтересовался нашел много тем в инете по поводу смены владельца с www-data
<Vlad___> никто толком не может сказать "лучшую практику" раздачи прав
<[Raiden]> раздавать права через группу проще. Если надо больше чем одному доступ. Или в чем вопрос )
<[Raiden]> добавлять можно в любую. Ноикто не мешает
<Vlad___> http://serverfault.com/questions/6895/whats-the-best-way-of-handling-permissions-for-apache2s-user-www-data-in-var вот
<portos> Всем привет
<Vlad___> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.sdelaysite.com/besplatnoe-po/ustanovka-apache-php-mysql-ubuntu-2
<portos> скажите: Можно поднять VPN сервер который находится за АДСЛ модемом с серым IP?
<artus> portos, поднять то можно, только смысла в нем не будет)
<Vlad___> [Raiden]: видел. как раз вот такую фишку "Добавим пользователя www-data к группе владельца файлов и папок сайта." иногда гнобят
<Vlad___> ещ
<Vlad___> ещё не рекоммендуют добавлять кого-то в группу www-data.
<Vlad___> в общем не ясно что как и почему
<portos> artus : не будет работать?
<[Raiden]> раздача прав может от ситуации зависеть
<artus> portos, будет работать) в локалке у тебя)
<[Raiden]> Если гнобят прочти почему ) Я не в курсе.
<portos> artus : ) значит только сторонними сервисами типа хамачи
<Vlad___> [Raiden]: без объяснений. где-то на убунтовском англоязычном форуме видел. просто было сказано что группу надо оставлять пустой
<[Raiden]> наверное что бы юзеры не были в ой же группе, что процессы апача
<[Raiden]> так наверное секурней
<Vlad___> возможно
<artus> [Raiden], потому что cms как то не всегда адекватно воспринимают такие права , может это у меня такой глюк, но сколько не пробовал приходилось принудительно давать полные права на www
<artus> portos, поднять впн на реальом ip и к нему цеплятся
<Vlad___> artus: ага. полные права для всех - тема
<portos> artus : а если знать внешний айпи (dyndns) тогда возможно?
<artus> portos, у тебя dyndns работает?
<artus> portos,  плане через него ты видиш свою машинку из мира ?
<portos> artus : работает но если только на модеме открыть порты
<portos> пробросить порты на сервер
<artus> portos, ну так причем тут серый ip тогда ? ты белый динамический от серого отличаеш?
<Vlad___> во-во, ACL ещё часто советуют, чтоб права на www выставить для нужных групп и пользователей
<portos> artus : отличаю
<artus> Vlad___, сайты толллько ты на апаче крутиш? под своей учеткой?
<artus> portos, не заметно ))) Можно поднять VPN сервер который находится за АДСЛ модемом с серым IP? ... работает но если только на модеме открыть порты
<Vlad___> artus: пока только установил. по умолчанию там нет виртуальных хостов. буду добавлять
<artus> portos, за тупым натом (серый ip ) динднс нифига ниразу работать не будет
<artus> Vlad___, я в плане того что ты единолично будеш кухней этой руководить?
<Vlad___> artus: 2 юзера
<artus> Vlad___, https://debian.pro/186
<Vlad___> уууу. вот читаю ща,  дальше ещё веселей видимо будет, с добавлением git/svn. придётся их отдавать www-data
<artus> ну так отдавай )
<Vlad___> а допустим ftp юзера мне куда вставить? или создать двух ftp-юзеров, которые будут иметь доступ к созданию чего-либо в www?
<artus> Vlad___, создаеш юзера, юзерам в хомяк www , они же владельцы , фтп - доступ ток в пределах своего хомяка
<Vlad___> artus: ясно, ща попробую
<[Raiden]> 54% юзают лтс на серврах http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33135
<[Raiden]> вчерашний баян....
<[Raiden]> artus: ты черритри юзаешь ещё?
<[Raiden]> или не ты, склероз
<[Raiden]> косяк нашел. 0.25.х не может на нтфс раздел сохранить, 0.23 ок.
<artus> [Raiden], юзаю
<artus> у меня нет нтфс разделов )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> везучий
<artus> да не, просто не вижу в них смысла ))
<artus> если что ест драйвер для ext под офтопик )
<[Raiden]> я тем дровам не очень доверяю. Иногда пользуюсь чтением экст4 в рионли
<[Raiden]> д*
<artus> [Raiden], тестил пол года заливкой торентов на exе3 из под офтопа, все прекрасно )
<[Raiden]> ну мб
<artus> просто есьт 2 драйвера, один стремный и не логичный второй работает))
<Vlad___> Почему "chmod a-x foo && ls -l foo" выдаёт "Нет прав", а "chmod a-x foo && ls foo" - показывает содержимое директории?
<[Raiden]> 1 время был 100% рабочий, но платынй paragon mount everything , но давно и вроде только экст2.
<Vlad___> drw-r--r-- соответственно
<[Raiden]> интереснвый вопрос.
<Vlad___> хм. отобрал r, теперь ок
<Vlad___> (теперь пишет нет прав и при ls и при ls -l)
<[Raiden]> по идее без х листинга никакого не должно быть
<[Raiden]> у r немного смысл
<Vlad___> да. не должно. только почему-то он есть если просто ls вписать
<Vlad___> drw------- вот так показывает содержимое при команде ls. (ls -l выдаёт Permission denied для подкаталога). Если отобрать чтение, то не будет показывать вообще ничего
<[Raiden]> решил себе такую штуку поставить, оно вроде лучше прелоада http://welinux.ru/post/4499/
<baronos> artus: Воскресс О_о http://pkgs.org/xchat-rpm-deb-linux-free-download/
<baronos> правда только на федоре некоторые изменения в нем) с нотифи и перлом)
<Evilkiss> Народ, нужна помощь по скрипту
<Evilkiss> Вот хочу такой, когда запускаю firefox в то же время запускается другая прога, когда выключаю firefox, то та прога которая была запущенна тоже отрубается, возможно это?
<artus> Evilkiss, а где хдесь помощ по скрипту ?
<artus> Evilkiss, возможно все , или почти все до чего можно додуматцо
<[Raiden]> набери file `which firefox`
<[Raiden]> это шеллскрипт, можеш ьпрям в него добавить запуск
<[Raiden]> а с завершением лень думать
<Evilkiss> А где это?
<Evilkiss> which firefox
<artus> мдя
<[Raiden]> в линуксе , в консоли, на планете земля
<Evilkiss> artus:  Не умничай
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> baronos, Latest News  28-Aug-2010 A new release of XChat for Windows is available today: 2.8.9.  ? так что мерт )
<artus> Evilkiss, уверен?
<artus> Evilkiss, в слух проговори. у тебя же проблема со скриктом, которого нет и который ты понятия не имееш как писать
<artus> *п
<Evilkiss> artus: Как запускать, я умею
<artus> клиника
<[Raiden]> не ругайтесь , научится
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: у меня другой дистр, а команда выше покажет путь д офайла и его типа, то что он текстовый
<[Raiden]> поэтому я так мудрено ответил
<artus> [Raiden], у меня проблемы с вхождением в левый поворот, машину водить не умею, как заводитцо не знаю но умею открывать багажник
<[Raiden]> и его тип*
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: Это, я уже нашёл...
<[Raiden]> отдай машину мне и проблема решена
<[Raiden]> )
<User872[web]> Добрый день. Подскажите, в в убунту 10.04 поправили переключение режимов 3г модемов? Или для работы с ними лучше убунту более высокой версии поставить?
<artus> User872[web], вобщето для 3g начхать какая у тебя убунта , вот чесно
<Evilkiss> User872[web]: Это ты о чём? из CSMA или как ёё там в HSPA переходить?
<artus> User872[web], это как для зимней резины  покупать новый автомобиль
<TheFalkorr> artus: главное - какая версия нм
<TheFalkorr> artus: родная в лтске не все момеды понимает
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: artus и нм не совместимы характерами
<artus> Onkeltem, да не фонтан если чесно нм с модемами работает, работает но как то криво и тупит местами
<Evilkiss> а что такое нм?
<TheFalkorr> artus: новый нм номрально работает
<artus> TheFalkorr, и 2х лет не прошло как допилили))
<Evilkiss> народ, как можно проверить в терминале, что фаерфокс отключён?
<artus> killall -9 firefox , точно отключен)
<openvoid> firefox-bin
<Onkeltem> Evilkiss: NetworkManager
<Evilkiss> artus: это ты убиваешь процесс, а как проверить, командой, что он отключён
<TheFalkorr> artus: ващет еще в июле 10 года починили
<User872[web]> artus: так на 10.04 оно не переводило раньше в режим модема, подхватывало как накопитель или сд-ром... Нужно было ставить modeswitch
<User872[web]> А как его поставить, если нету инета? :)
<bosyi> 10.04 не нужен
<User872[web]> А кто нужен?
<bosyi> 12.10
<User872[web]> О_о
<baronos> гыы с гном 3,6
<artus> Evilkiss, ps -aux | grep firefox
<artus> User872[web], не нужно modeswitch
<artus> User872[web], извращенцы, харош уже пытатцо переключить можем в режим модема, выруби 1н раз нафиг внутренний вирт сдром и будет те счастье, вообще без плясок
<User872[web]> artus: а как его выключить?
<Evilkiss> artus: И что это мне даёт? Я запустил эту команду, там 3 строки, все про фаерфокс
<artus> User872[web], в у гугла спросить не ? ))
<artus> Evilkiss, ну значит запущен)
<Evilkiss> artus: а как, если у меня всё отключёно
<Evilkiss> artus: и в процессах его не видно...
<Evilkiss> я просто хочу сделать так...что прога работает до тех пор пока включён фаерфокс
<Evilkiss> вот мне нужно узнать, когда фаерфокс отключен
<baronos> ну может какой сканер использовать процессов, и если среди процессов нет фаерфокса то скрипт отключает прогу.
<openvoid> в /var/run фаепфокс не пищет? и заставлялки нет?
<Evilkiss> baronos: вот это было бы супер
<baronos> Evilkiss: ну погугли на предмет сканирования процессов
<andrex> User872[web]:  /lib/udev/modem-modeswitch --vendor 0x12d1 --product 0x1446 --type option-zerocd && ls /dev | grep ttyUSB подробнее спрашивай у гугла))
<User872[web]> andrex: для этого нужно устанавливать modestitch?
<User872[web]> switch* )
<andrex> я сказал в гугл, я тебе не шкатулка готовых решений итак уже целую строчку готового те дал
<User872[web]> Спасибо и на том. Та я гуглю... Но что то не то все)
<artus> andrex, а ты вендора одного для всех модемов советуеш? ))
<artus> User872[web], модем какой ?
<andrex> artus: яж сказал за подробностями к гуглу)
<artus> User872[web], http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/internet/modem-ru.html вобщем читай
<artus> с остальными должно быть то же самое
<User872[web]> модем e1550
<artus> аххаха
<artus> User872[web], вот для чего-чего , а для e1550 модесвич воообще нафиг не нужен)
<artus> первое что делаю на купленых модемах вырубаю сдром ) ато они ни в инет нормально не ходят, ни звонят)
<artus> User872[web], кстати картридер можно включенным оставить, все работает на ура )
<bosyi> artus, есть же оптика. зачем модем?
<andrex> ну у когото её нет
<Evilkiss> Народ, скажите, кто-нибудь может знает...как сделать, чтоб 3G модем всегда был включён в режиме HSPA
<artus> bosyi, а они у меня в атске
<artus> Evilkiss, 1н раз сказать ему онли hspda и все
<Evilkiss> artus: Где такое сказать?
<artus> в роутере гдето даже скрипт был для переключения , но под рукой нет сейчас
<artus> хотя ща гляну
<User872[web]> artus: Так для того чтобы модем заработал достаточно будет просто выключить сд-ром?
<artus> Evilkiss, echo -en "AT^SYSCFG=14,2,3fffffff,1,2 \015" > /dev/usb/tts/0
<artus> User872[web], да
<artus> Evilkiss, http://hastebin.com/somotipoqe.bash
<Evilkiss> artus: Просто я заметил, что когда не пользуюсь несколько секунд инетом, то 3G модем переходит в режим CDMA
<bosyi> а какого оператора для киева посоветуете? что бы видео по скайпу тянул?
<artus> bosyi, а что, ипнет вообще лажа)))
<artus> bosyi, любой кроме ipnet ))
<bosyi> ипнет гуд. отцу по работе возможно нужно будет
<User872[web]> artus: сд-ром отключить в биосе или можно в самой убунту его как-то отключить? Без перекомпилирования ядра, ясное дело)
<Evilkiss> artus: Это хорошо, когда у тебя он подключен прямо в усб в компе...а если он подключен в роутер...который раздаёт безпроводной инет всем в округе
<artus> User872[web], я тебе ссылку дал, глаза раскрыть и прочитать
<artus> Evilkiss, ты не повериш ) но скрипты эти у меня в роутере ) а переключает оно йн раз и с концами, пока принудительно не переключиш
<Evilkiss> artus: во...а как их в роутер запихать
<artus> Evilkiss, можеш хоть под офтопиком переключить модем в режим онли 3ж , пофиг , это я себе для удобства совал, чтоб если что можно было переключится с роутера )
<NoOova> Добрый вечер Господа!
<artus> Evilkiss, а еще у меня гдето проверка баланса с уровнем сигнала лежала :D
<NoOova> а мне то завтра утром придет Linux Format :-P
<Evilkiss> artus: Короче, я так и не понял...куда его пихать это скрипт в роутере
<User872[web]> artus: дело в том, что инета там, кроме как с этого модема нету. Потому я не смогу ничего скачать. А как отключить сд в статье не сказано. Для убунту там вообще решение через модесвичь
<artus> User872[web], ой ли не сказано , носом ткнуть ?
<User872[web]> artus: только что прочитал. Не сказано.
<artus> User872[web], там больше 2х вариантов точно, причем хоть под офтопиком, хоть под линуксом
<artus> User872[web], ну тогда к окулисту, если все так печально )
<User872[web]> artus: я перечитал все варианты. Везде нужно что-то качать для решения.
<artus> Способ первый: Доработка модема в среде Windows Способ второй: Доработка модема в среде Linux Для пользователей Debian-подобных дистрибутивов (Ubuntu и иже с ними)
<artus> User872[web], что качать , ты в интернетах как сидиш?
<admin-skif-biz> Кто-нибудь знает, как заставить photoprint печатать с точным разрешением
<User872[web]> artus: я сейчас на работе! А мне нужно поехать к отцу и накатить ему линукс! Кроме модема выхода на его даче в инет нету!
<artus> User872[web], у него чейчас что стоит?
<artus> User872[web], модем у тебя сейчас ?
<NoOova> User872[web]: обычно помогает ноут с собой. В ноут свисток с ставиш на второй комп что хочеш
<User872[web]> Сейчас у него оффтопик стоит, который словил такой вирус, который не дает выйти в инет :)
<NoOova> или свистки обычно имеют слот для микроСД
<NoOova> можно вставить и качнуть
<artus> User872[web], а теперь раскрываем глаза, и заучиваем на память способ первый для офтопика
<NoOova> или на флешку
<User872[web]> Я же говорю, оффтоп в инет не может выйти: ) ТАк как вирус словил...
<User872[web]> Даже cureIt не помог...
<artus> User872[web], ты издеваешся? нафига там интернет?
<User872[web]> Все, дошло) Спасибо
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> echo $((`date +%W`)) выводит ошибку системы счисления
<Vladislaw> но как получить номер недели без 0 вначале
<artus> [/tmp]% echo $((`date +%W`))
<artus> 8
<Vladislaw> $ echo $((`date +%W`))
<Vladislaw> bash: 08: значение слишком велико для основания (error token is "08")
<NoOova> а что делает $(())
<Vladislaw> исчисления
<artus> хе, а в zsh таки работает)
<Vladislaw> яыр
<Vladislaw> ой, не туда)
<Vladislaw> вижу, еще б в баше работало
<[Raiden]> Я тоже не понял зачем там скобки
<[Raiden]> чем то что выше отличается от date +%W
<Vladislaw> мне не просто вывод а еще несколько операций нужно
<[Raiden]> date +%W |cut -c2
<[Raiden]> какой вопрос, такой ответ (ц)
<Vladislaw> о, спасибо
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Vladislaw> ку
<[Raiden]> как дела на плюке?
<Demar> baronos pizdec =) vot teper veselo )
<artus> @kban Demar 3600 пшол вон
<baronos>  не бань его)) он перепутал))
<andrex> причём конкретно
<TheFalkorr> всего 3600? маловато?
<artus> угу, берега )
<TheFalkorr> то есть маловато
<artus> TheFalkorr, я ж не зверь какой )
<TheFalkorr> я б сутки дал бы
<artus> [Raiden], вкусный видеоплеер посоветуй ))
<[Raiden]> мне удобней всего смплейер, но установлено всгда несколько, послений влц включая
<artus> [Raiden], да чегой то плющит смплеер, не хочет подхватывать автоматом видео в плейлист
<[Raiden]> а... это есть.
<[Green]> re
<artus> ку
<andrex> ку
<[Raiden]> открвай перваую серию, потом открвай плейлист и кидай внег оостальные
<artus> [Raiden], так я умею ) не прикольно )
<SJ> Всем привет!
<SJ> Простите за нубский вопрос, но потрется ли домашняя папка при переустановке системы, если имя пользователя будет таким-же, как и в старой сисмтеме? (под /home отдельный раздел)
<andrex> нет
<TheFalkorr> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/7441024
<bosyi> TheFalkorr, а если простыми словами?
<SJ> <andrex> спасибо =)
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: а там сложно?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: хмм, ты через хром ссылку копировал? а то а меня хром паникует и модули какие то грузить хочет)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: это хттпс
<bosyi> мне лично не понятно зачем оно нужно.
<Lex_S> и много вы пускаете 32битного совта под x86_64?
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: а ты знал, чо изза 64битной адресации памяти используется больше памяти, чем обычно
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: это помесь
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: читай внимательней
<Lex_S> я видел
<bosyi> TheFalkorr, знаю только что х64 больше памяти есть. теперь не будет?
<bosyi> что то никто не коментирует работу 12.04
<[Raiden]> если память есть, столько что система займет 30-50% , то можно ставить 64бит.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> от чистой памяти толку нет, а от 64бит кое-где есть прирост
<artus> [Raiden], если система займет 30-50% памяти - в топку такую систему
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык это патчи для 64бит
<TheFalkorr> снижающие потребления
<TheFalkorr> ибо домашнему юзеру для приложения откусывать больше 4гб памяти - нафиг не надо.а прирост скорости выявили
<artus> [Raiden], ресурсы в первую очередь не для системы , а для приложений , а сидеть и любоватцо как у тебя кушая гиг- полтора памяти, красиво отрисовываются окошки, нафиг такое
<[Raiden]> если занимает меньше то у тебя либ омног опамяти, либо ты минималист и  это не лечится
<openvoid> файловый кэш не забудьте
<only_you> опенбокс наше все
<artus> [Raiden], нет, просто пусть лучще у меня браузер сьест 2-3 гига памяти на 100500 вкладок чем изящная красивоть тени окошка
<artus> хотя некоторым и кубик вертеть по жизни хватает ))) и на резиновость окошек пялитцо ))
<[Raiden]> 50% с гномом, это 3-4гб рам.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> система должна жрать минимум ресурсов, чем меньше тем лучше - и это не минимализм, а кпд
<artus> гном кушает до 200 метров папяти, так то ненадо ляля
<[Raiden]> 32 битный , голый, сразу после загрузки может быть. А средняя рабочая среда на гноме будет ждарть не меньше гига или больше
<TheFalkorr> у мну на 2гб ноуте юнити летает
<TheFalkorr> а поставил месу 8.1, так ваще как золотая
<TheFalkorr> раньше за пару дней кеш засорялся так, что видео окна (ток видео влц) подергивались при перемещении
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, http://itmages.ru/image/view/430317/f0048fc8
<artus> [Raiden], незнаю чем у тебя засрана рабочая среда ))
<[Raiden]> У меня столько 64бит версия никогда не ела
<[Raiden]> всегда больше
<artus> [Raiden], ну мне отродясь больше 3х гигов на процес не нужно было выделять) да и прирост в 10% при кодировании видео мне не показатель ) ибо я им не занимаюсь на постоянной основе )
<shenmue> а ты не пробывал оптимизацию ос делать?
<TheFalkorr> у мну гиг занят
<[Raiden]> в общем не согласен и ладно
<TheFalkorr> писот влц заняла
<artus> а совать себе 64 только ради того что у меня на камешке написано что он умеет 64, нафиг )))
<TheFalkorr> еще скока то куча остальных приложений
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0220/h_1329763281_1633676_e929d06c8b.jpeg
<[Raiden]> лучше 1 скриншот чем 1000 слов
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вместо тысячи слов подари рафаэлло
<[Raiden]> забыл сказать что это бенчмарк винрара
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ))
<shenmue> а что за бечмарк?
<artus> [Raiden], аха, выигрыш в 7%, круто ) прям киллерфича из за которой надо закопать 32))
<[Raiden]> причем бенчмарк на первых корках, а на и7 или амд разница будет больше
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю +7% местами, чем на 300-500мб больше свободной рам
<shenmue> что то гонит. разовый результат не результат
<BPOH> Ребят посоветуйте легкий линукс для нетбука чтоб шустро работал
<shenmue> lubuntu
<artus> BPOH, нету легких линуксов
<TheFalkorr> artus: поправка.нету легких, чтобы он осилил
<BPOH> artus: как так? =-O
<artus> shenmue, на нетбуке и второй гном без всяких компизов будет точно так же летать , миф это все )
<andrex> есть нетребовательный к ресурсам
<openvoid> lfs - легче не бывает
<artus> ресурсы жрут свистелки) вот и делай выводы )
<andrex> ага
<only_you> BPOH: копай в сторону openbox, lxde
<shenmue> artus лубунту 700 пакетов всего примерно
<BPOH> я сейчас на xubunte
<shenmue> нетбуки на сколько знаю не очень вместительные
<only_you> ke,eyne gjktuxt ,eltn
<only_you> лубунту легче
<artus> shenmue, нетинстал + lxde всяко адекватнее чем лубунта
<shenmue> не все осиливают автострт иксов, автологин, включения звука ( а там геморно для новичков)
<only_you> убунта минимал сд + опенбокс наше все
<shenmue> lfs + мигрен наше все
<artus> shenmue, ну так нефиг лезть в систему если не можеш осилить полторы странички разжованого текста для копипаста )))
<andrex> shenmue: со звуком в нетинстале проблем вроде как нет
<shenmue> потому что его там и нету вообще
<andrex> нуну
<artus> а не желающие думать хомячки и домохозяйки пусть жуют то что дают и не плачут ) только вот будет оно работать или нет - никто гарайнтий не даст )
<shenmue> не знаю что там у тебя за  нэтинстал но у меня лично нужно самому ставить алса и включать его
<artus> shenmue, это у тебя какой то не правельный нетинстал видать)
<andrex> если конечно не экзотическая какая нибудь карта, то и в обычной небудет звука)
<shenmue> ну вы ставите мета пакеты наверно где" всё включенно"
<artus> shenmue, openbox ацким метапакетом не назовеш)
<BPOH> я все понял)))) кто в чем работает тот на то одияло и тянет?))) если руки прямые любая система хороша?)))
<artus> да и если уж полез ставить с нет инстала, то руки не отвалятся и альсу поставить )
<shenmue> тогда откуда у вас алса берется?
<artus> BPOH, оно все работает , если есть желание хотяб минимальное поиметь то что нужно
<BPOH> к стати а вот батарея от операционки зависит? или не сильно? или независит?)
<artus> BPOH, батарея от схемы отопления зависит
<[Raiden]> фф не так часто жрет 1гб, на самом деле. И когда мешает можно закрыть вкладки. Если скажем в компе 2 гб рам, и гном который ест , как говорит артус 300мб, хватит и фф и на урбан террор и ещё на пару картинок в гимпе.
<shenmue> нет. она зависит от производителя баратерии, времени использования и ёмкости
<artus> хотя твой вопрос и так мозг выносит ))
<[Raiden]> + пара чатов
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> как в вичате в приват написать?)
<andrex>  /msg nick бубубу
<[Raiden]> а если меньше 2гб рам то смысла мало конечно
<only_you> спс
<artus> [Raiden], тут фишка в том что 60% народа который ставит себе 64bit имеють меньше 3г гигов памяти, и суют лиш потому что проц видиш ли умеет ) а зачем оно ему - и сам не знает )
<shenmue> [Raiden] не тем ты мереешся
<andrex> only_you: /help читай
<[Raiden]> я советую вообще не париться на счет рам. Если в своп залезло метров 200 , то можно начинать беспокоиться. До этого не стоит даже смотреть сколько занято.
<shenmue> самое простое это time gimp
<shenmue> по запуску "тяжеловесов" определяю на сколько ос шустрее  становится
<BPOH> так так))) признавайтесь быстро какой линукс из нетбука сделает макбук!!))
<andrex> macos
<andrex> и макбук
<shenmue> freebsd
<[Raiden]> покрась в белый или в металик и яблоко приклей.
<BPOH> Эмм)) я к тому чтоб также шустренько летало)
<[Raiden]> и можешь вообще не ставить ос
<andrex> и работать напрямую с процом
<shenmue> кстати да. нет ос - нет вирусов
<BPOH> вариант) и яблоко скотчем приматать) зато будет 3д яблоко)
<shenmue> вот никогда не понимал зачем делать закос под что то
<Escsun> Привет всем
<artus> shenmue, отсутствие фантазии)
<shenmue> artus в данном случае понты
<BPOH> тфу епть) причем тут закос?) я линукс люблю) был бы мак и на негоб убунту влепил))) просто в маке все отточено хорошо и бегает шустренько...
<artus> @kick BPOH иди проветрись
<shenmue> за что любить линь? скучный, однообразный... ничо само не ломается и не происходит.. работает и работает
<[Raiden]> вложив в ком столько стоит средний имк или макбук, можно забыть про тормоза в лине. Имхо. за 1+к$ уже быстрый комп получится.
<artus> BPOH, сначчала думаем, потом взвешиваем мысли, потом их излагаем )
<[Raiden]> в комп столько сколько стоит*
<artus> [Raiden], нет, оно не тормозит из за яблочка ) и только )
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> shenmue: ага, скучный
<Lex_S> я тут ведро собираю, каждый раз что-то новенькое)
<[Raiden]> А для нетбука попробуйте собрать типа такого, мне очень эта связка понравилась ,почти лхде http://madbox.tuxfamily.org/
<Lex_S> в этот раз у меня оно стало чуть быстрее грузиться только почему то после граба сразу кдм идёт
<shenmue> интересно что сложного в ведре?. ручка и емкость
<Lex_S> никакого вывода процесса загрузки
<BPOH> [Raiden]: Спасибо
<shenmue> Lex_S ты зенкернел поставь
<shenmue> пол секунды я вижу пингвина затем гдм
<Lex_S> )))))
<[Raiden]> BPOH: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0220/h_1329764739_3606720_8d93c33acd.png
<baronos> [Raiden]: гыы я тут нашел почему мышь тормозила, у меня был включен увеличитель (zoom) вообщем, а с ним мышь тормозит))
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<shenmue> baronos ргба в гш появилось?
<shenmue> и размытие
<[Raiden]> ргба свойство гтк
<[Raiden]> а размытие наверное свойство вм, если смотреть по аналогии с компихом
<[Raiden]> з*
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное и на уровне гтк можно как-нить реализовать.
<Stud> Привет!
<baronos> shenmue: http://i.minus.com/iRzSQgF6ZSquM.png
<shenmue> phoenix это производитель материнок?
<shenmue> а не это биос... а вот что за материнка не одна прожка не видит
<Stud> может кто сможет помочь?
<artus> Stud, нет, телепаты нас понкинули
<Stud> Жаль :) Объясните мне бестолковому как установить Java
<artus> ручками
<shenmue> центр приложения - java - инсталл
<Stud> Спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> сам не мог глянуть?
<Stud> И тогда еще вопросик. Где про автозагрузку почитать можно? Интересует как добавить в нее скриптик
<artus> в секретных документах на секретном сервере наса , где ж еще
<shenmue> для пользователя? или для рута?
<Sergey_IT> на форуме поиском
<shenmue> для рута /etc/rc.local для юзверя в домшней папке autostart
<Stud> Sergey_IT, да я глядел. но что-то не очень я пока понимаю все. Надеюсь со временем буду все понимать.
<artus> Stud, http://goo.gl/ADHm5
<shenmue> в rc.local  добавить halt  =)))
<[Raiden]> сначала спрашивайте что. граффику пускать из rc.local...
<[Raiden]> хотя некоторе пытаются
<shenmue> [Raiden] ну он про скрипт говорил
<artus> [Raiden], а что не так с запуском графики оттуда ? ))
<[Raiden]> artus: ну, можно конечно, с задержой и переменной
<[Raiden]> и с & или nohup
<[Raiden]> v,
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> но это как-то велосипедно
<artus> [Raiden], ну можно конечно спецом написаный велосипед для этого пользовать) главнео достижение результата в минимальный срок с минимальными усилиями)
<Lex_S> shenmue: смотри, как бы не добавил
<shenmue> новое это хорошо запатентованное старое
<shenmue> какая серия клевая
<Lex_S> серия чего?
<shenmue> супермена =)
<Lex_S> а
<vamadir> народ скажите 12-ая сейчас стабильна?
<BPOH> [Raiden]: какой дистрибутив выбирать в unetbootin для закидывания на флешку мадбокса?
<[Raiden]> убунту или лубунту.
<BPOH> понял принял)
<BPOH> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> я вообще не то имел в виду. Мэдбокс на старой версии основан. Я имел в виду сорать самому такую же среду как там
<[Raiden]> т.е. берем лубунту, удаляем что не надо, меняем панель
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> или почти всё
<[Raiden]> но ваще попробуй
<vamadir> 12.04 уже можно использовать или очень сыро?
<BPOH> аа)) хех)
<shenmue> ставим без гуи. ставим lubuntu-descktop  без рекомендованных пакетов
<shenmue> итого их около 700 пакетов
<baronos> vamadir: очень сыро
<[Raiden]> количество пакетов и легкост ьв общем-то не очень связаны.
<shenmue> по моему когда ос занимает мало места, мало оперативы и ресурсы проца это и есть легкость
<shenmue> при этом умеет много чего
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну правильно в общем.
<[Raiden]> я 1 время минимальынй гном пытался сделать, через недел юя поставил практически всё что выпили. Кроме ритмбокса и эволюшена
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> да в нем много чего выпилить можно
<yume> мужики? тут есть мужики? как юнити поставить на арч?
<artus> @kick yume /join #arch
<[Raiden]> а на обс есть unity-4.22.0 под опенсуську
<[Raiden]> )
<Dzhest> Всем привет!
<Lex_S> artus: да их канал мёртвый вообще))
<artus> Lex_S, ну так с таким унылым контингентом то )
<Lex_S> в ауре ихнем был юнити, только вот он поломан был с месяц назад
<Dzhest> а кто-нибудь в загрузке ядра разбирается? совет нужен =)
<Lex_S> Dzhest: ты спрашивай, если кто знает - ответят
<Dzhest> посмотрел выхлоп dmesg и обнаружил две задержки секунд по 10
<Dzhest> [    2.393637] usb 2-1.2: new low speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
<Dzhest> [   11.494079] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k
<Dzhest> это первая
<Dzhest> [   24.536627] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: user_xattr,commit=0
<Dzhest> [   31.949303] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<Dzhest> вторая. я так понял, что время кушает своп и настройка IPv6 на вайфае?
<Dzhest> так ли это и можно-ли с этим бороться?
<[Raiden]> ипв6 можно глобально вырубить
<[Raiden]> по идее
<[Raiden]> соотв хавту полно  легко гуглятся
<Dzhest> попробую. а как на счет первой?
<[Raiden]> но может быть проще не загружать комп по 100раз
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> я даже не уверен что эти вещи последовательно происходят
<Dzhest> [Raiden] ноут то не часто перегружается, это так,из спортивно-инженерного интереса =) ярдо, судя по по dmesg 31 секунду грузится, из них 13 простоя. хочется ускорить =)
<Lex_S> для убунты, думаю, некритично
<[Raiden]> Чем бы дитя не тешилось (с)
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> лишь бы не руками)
<[Raiden]> можно ускорить заплатив за это и выкинув лоу спид девайсину
<[Raiden]> а если нет , то и ...
<[Raiden]> убунта кстати довольно быстро грузится на практически любом железе.
<bosyi> запустил с лайв_сд мозиловскою облачную ОС. оно пока не пригодно для употребления
<[Raiden]> а на хорошем... На ютубе есть видео секунд 10
<[Raiden]> bosyi: как и все другие облачные ос
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> системд должен заметить тоже неплох.  Достаточно быстр.
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<[Raiden]> мне даже кажется что рано или поздно каноникал задумается ег овключить
<bosyi> [Raiden], ускоряет загрузку ОС?
<[Raiden]> ну, по сравнению с отличными от upstart  системами загрузки - да.
<[Raiden]> а с ним примерно одинаково - я не засекал
<Lex_S> ты хотел сказать, по сравнению с system v
<Lex_S> который наверно уже мало где юзают
<User246[web]> Привет. Кто нибудь запускал игры в отдельном Х-сервере???
<User246[web]> Подскажие как это сделать? И желательно на примере Warcraftа
<artus> User246[web], это канал вайна ?
<Lex_S> эм
<User246[web]> Ну X-сервер это фишка убунты
<Lex_S> ну запусти вторые иксы и запусти на них игру в вайне
<artus> @kick "User246[web]" туда #winehq сказочник
<Lex_S> чё ж вы все такие нервные)
<artus> X-сервер это фишка убунты , это пять
<bosyi> через irc можно провести опрос?
<artus> Lex_S, фишка убунты, лечить задротов варкрафта у которых манка в голове а не мозг
<Lex_S> Оо
<[Raiden]> artus: ты знаешь куда его пошлют на канале вайна? :)
<Lex_S> :D
<artus> [Raiden], уже послали)
<Lex_S> бгг
<User674[web]> ПРивет. Как запусть второй Х-сервер и при этом чтобы в нем запустились скрипты скажем к примеру Опенжл
<User674[web]> я вот набираю sudo X :1
<Lex_S> opengl - это скрипт? Оо
<User674[web]> в моем понимание да)
<artus> User674[web], это где ж ты такой ацкий совет вычитал? ))
<artus> User674[web], xinit -- :1
<User674[web]> После я запускаю там консоль xterm -display :1
<Lex_S> artus: наверно, там куда ты его отправил)))
<artus> User674[web], а какой сенсей тебе сакральное знание запуска иксов от рута передал то?
<Lex_S> а чё, в юнити нету в гуе вместо логаута вторая сессия иксов?)
<User674[web]> ЧТо то я не верное творил?
<User674[web]> А что такое xinit -- :1?
<Lex_S> команда
<Lex_S> которую вводят в терминал
<User674[web]> НА что если не секрет? Вкраце без гугля
<Lex_S> на то что тебе надо
<User674[web]> о. Кул )
<User674[web]> пойду пробовать дальше
<Lex_S> удачи
<User674[web]> Так попробовал. ПОолучил в итоге то что я делал за 2 команды
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> а ты что хотел то?
<User674[web]> ДА меня наверное сново кикнут. У меня жутко под вайном игра тормозит. Я подозреваю что это из-за проблемы того что не загруженны какие нибудь драйверы на видик.
<artus> User674[web], на форум, писать ,читать
<artus> там есть раздел для таких извращенцев )
<User674[web]> буду презнателен если ссылку скинете.
<artus> User674[web], forum.ubuntu.ru
<User674[web]> Как же вы мне настроение подняли)
<User674[web]> подбодрили вообщем
<bosyi> там есть поле поиск, туда пишите ключевые слова вашей проблемы
<Lex_S> а как ты нам!
<User674[web]> Подскажите как мне с андройда на этот канал запитаться???
<User674[web]> Ну чтобы типо аськи было
<User674[web]> И еще вопрос. Андройд прошить можно под убунтой? ПРоблем не возникнет???
<User674[web]> И вообще вопросов много
<User674[web]> но их потом
<User674[web]> Кстате. Я убил на компьютере семерку. Я же правильно поступил?
<[Raiden]> любой irc-клиент , сервер irc.freenode.net
<[Raiden]> фиг тебя знает )
<baronos> User674[web]: ну теперь не прошить дройда оф софтом.
<[Raiden]> В общем правильно, наверное.
<Lex_S> да, теперь тебя определённо ждём море приключений
<User674[web]> А ктонибудь заливал убунту в смартафон?
<Lex_S> ждёт*
<User674[web]> я стану просвещеным?
<User674[web]> Вы мне раскройете тайны убунты?
<Lex_S> ну это зависит от твоего умения читать
<User674[web]> irc клиент туда входит джабер?
<Lex_S> зависит от клиента
<Lex_S> они как бы разные бывают
<[Raiden]> User674[web]: это разыне протоколы
<[Raiden]> жабер получше и поновей лет на 20+ , но ирк живучим оказался.
<User674[web]> а куда мне пихать этот "irc.freenode.net"???
<Lex_S> в irc-клиент
<artus> ...
<[Raiden]> разные клиенты. Ищи по слвоу server )
<Lex_S> !pidgin | User674[web]
<User674[web]> а можно рекомендаций? по irc клиента?
<ubuntuhelp> User674[web]: Instant Messenger клиент Pidgin (ранее Gaim) поддерживает MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk и его производных), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC и другие. Смотрите также !Kopete
<User674[web]> у меня есть Empathy туда можно?
<User674[web]> Копитошку ставил. Глюков много
<User674[web]> она же с кедами шагает?
<baronos> User674[web]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<Lex_S> насчёт irc не уверен
<Lex_S> baronos:  Оо юнити?
<User674[web]> Баронос ты мой кумир)
<baronos> Lex_S: заметь она в виртуалке ;)
<Lex_S> да всё равно)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33142
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: тут тока недавно скай постил)
<[Raiden]> )
<User674[web]> А можно вопрос в эту ирку Пароль обсолютно любой пихнуть можно? И вообще где тут регениться?
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Lex_S> я не парюсь, мне оперативы и на x86_64 более чем хватает
<baronos> User674[web]: описание видео посмотри
<Lex_S> восьми гигов-то)))
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: для планшетов\телефонов возможно надо. Интел мег оразрабатывает и т.д
<artus> User674[web], а попроще с понтами в выражениях можно? у тебя итак отсутствие смысла в сказаном, ацкое коверканье и нифига ниразу не соответствие межды оигинальным названием действия и тем что ты ваяеш, так ты еще и усугубляеш
<artus> *о р
<Lex_S> artus: это заразно)))
<artus> User674[web], а регенитцо в больничке сударь
<artus> Lex_S, ну так очепятки же )
<User674[web]> msg nickserv register qwerty12 zemlyak58@gmail.com правильно написал?
<artus> угу, терь почту проверяй
<User674[web]> А как теперь учетку удолить? мне ник нейм не нравиться
<Lex_S> msg nickserv drop
<amigo> смени ник командой /nick <новыйник> и зарегистрируй снова
<User674[web]> как же все тут мутно
<Lex_S> 'nj nt,t yt d dfhrhfan buhfnm
 * Lex_S хотел сказать: "Это тебе не в варкрафт играть"
<User674[web]> а уже отвык думать)
<amigo> на форуме была иструкция
<User674[web]> гении. Что тут скажешь
<[Raiden]> User674[web]: на жабер ру есть комната убунту.
<User674[web]> о кул. Но я хочу победить и ИРК
<amigo> Lex_S: ))
<User674[web]> *nickserv* drop User674[web] qweasd
<User674[web]> Опа спалился))
<User674[web]> drop User674[web] qweasd
<User674[web]> нее я тебя удалю
<[Raiden]> авторы синамона  меня слышат Вместо обзорного режима используется плагин Scale, аналогичный плагину Compiz Scale.
<Zemlyak> Воо
<Zemlyak> я кул)
<Zemlyak> Thank you for verifying your e-mail address! You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<Zemlyak> Это значит что я сделал это?
<Lex_S> а перевести?
<Zemlyak> блин словарик далеко убран
<artus> ну завтра в книжный сходиш и купиш ))
<Lex_S> translate.google.ru
<Lex_S> думаю, оно тебе ещё не раз пригодится
<Zemlyak> Кстате говоря. Русский подраздел но оповещение приходит на английском. Где наш великий и могучий русский язык???
<Lex_S> русский только канал
<Lex_S> а не сервер
<artus> Кстате <--- до, великий и могучий, могучее некуда )
<Zemlyak> А почему английский? Я школе француский вообще учил
<Lex_S> и, судя по всему, вместо русского.
<Zemlyak> Так. Я добавил учетную запись в ирк. Мне можно закрыть это страницу и наслаждаться в клиенте?
<Lex_S> можно. Я разрешаю
<Zemlyak> Мне просто пишет в клиенте что этот ресурс уже подключен
<Lex_S> только не забудь в клиенте подключиться к серверу
<[Raiden]> как же любяь последнее время ифейсы менять... http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/firefox-to-get-new-default-theme-other.html
<[Raiden]> можно подумать что так будт удобней
<[Raiden]> я ие толи 7 толи 8 ругал за табы на 1  панели с панелью задач, а теперь ...
<Lex_S> бгг
<Zemlyak> Ну вот я крут) Я сделал это
<artus> пичаль :'(
<Zemlyak> мне тут прислал сообщение какой то дядька ChanServ Стоит на это обращать внимание?
<only_you> гг
<[Raiden]> как использовать time для теста скорости запуска если прога не закрывается сама ,т.е. тратися время на пока я сам закрою )
<only_you> он тебе будет каждій раз писать при коннекте к серву)
<Zemlyak> А можно этому дядьке бан дать?
<artus> можно, давай
<only_you> (:
<Zemlyak> А бывают серваки на убунте?
<artus> нет.,, это миф
<bomber327>  Zemlyak бывают конечно)) но не самый лучший выбор...
<bomber327> убунту больше домашняя система... как домашний сервер вполне покатит
<artus> bomber327, ой ли ?
<Zemlyak> Значит убунта это дружественный интерфейс?
<bomber327> artus?
<artus> bomber327, а в чем проблема собсно с вервером на убунте ?
<Lex_S> бубунта это настроенная система искаропки
<bomber327>  artus, да вроде ни в чем.. но деды не рекомендуют))
<artus> bomber327, ога, онли гента и слака, знаем
<Lex_S> гг
<artus> bomber327, так деды то тут причем , ты же свое веское мнение вынес, так чего не так то ?
<Lex_S> зачем же так сразу
<Zemlyak> У меня конечно много проблем. Но одна из них проблема с принтером. Точнее проблема с драйверами на принтер. Модель принтера HP 1000 кто что нибудь может подсказать?
<artus> или радиус кривизны рук не позволяет использовать убунту окромя как дома ? ))
<bomber327> artus, я лишь написал условия мифа))))
<artus> Zemlyak, в гугл почтенный
<bomber327> artus, пока не требуется использовать линукс в работе)
<Lex_S> Zemlyak: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=60.0
<artus> bomber327, убунту больше домашняя система... как домашний сервер вполне покатит , вполне веская заявка
<baronos> подключил hp p1005 принтер вылез xterm типа хочешь дрова скачаю и установлю, ну типа да хочу. и оппа принтер рабочий.
<artus> bomber327, а учитывая что убунта без иксов адекватнее на порядок то как бе сначала аргументы в студию
<bomber327> artus, а я о чем написал?
<artus> bomber327, ты вполне конкретно написал что не айс и для дома токмо пользоватся как десктоп
<bomber327> мои знакомые используют фрибсд для сервера...
<artus> и что? причем тут твои зхнакомые 7
<bomber327> пф....
<artus> мне вот так нравитцо когда ... а вот мои знакомые.... а там советуют... я сам не читал но осуждаю
<Zemlyak> baronos у тебя принтер HP 1005? или тоже тысячный?
<baronos> 1005
<bomber327> artus, ты считаешь что убунту можно использовать на крупных серверах? не берем в рассмотрение убунту сервер
<artus> bomber327, ну у некоторых индивидумов понятие сервера это онли AD и все
<Zemlyak> У меня помимо этого всего принтер по локальной сети расшарен. Мне реально его настроить?
<artus> bomber327, да , можно, можно использовать в серверах размером 2 на 3 метра, проблема  в чем ?
<artus> bomber327, чето как то яндекс ниразу не загибается работая на убунте
<only_you> мужики с википедии не знают, что убунта серверная глючная
<bomber327> artus, у них ubuntu server edition
<artus> bomber327, ммм, и че ?
<Zemlyak> опа ну и заявка. Оказываеться на убунте стоко серваков стоят известных лидеров интернета
<artus> bomber327, у них репозории отдельные чтоль=?
<artus> bomber327, или ты так , по лору побегал и все, третейским судбей стал ? ))
<bomber327> не, ну если ты хочешь выпиливать тонну драйверов и так же тонну заливать, то пожалуйста)
<Zemlyak> Так стоп. уж очень популярный ответ получился
<artus> ясно все
<Zemlyak> Я теперь даже боюсь вопрос задать(
<artus> Zemlyak, ты форум читай, там все ответы уже давно есть
<Zemlyak> Лора это где артус?
<artus> Zemlyak, это там где троли
<only_you> Zemlyak: linux.org.ru
<only_you> там полно еды =)
<Zemlyak> а воо вопросик. Обновление в терминале по типу sudo apt-get update, upgrade отличаеться от того что если я пойду обновлять спомошью менеждера обновлений?
<artus> нет, при условии что у тебя все репозитории подписаны) просто дольше через гуи, и муторнее )
<Lex_S> зато красивее :D
<Lex_S> хотя, кому как...
<Zemlyak> что такое гуи?
<Lex_S> графический интерфейс
<only_you> пользователя)
<Lex_S> всё то что ты видел в своей семёрке
<Lex_S> и что видишь тут
<Lex_S> окна с кнопочками "установить", "запустить" и тд
<Lex_S> где то на qtapps была ещё прога которая делает всё хорошо
<Zemlyak> я вижу вы люди добрые. Вы меня сейчас не отправите на форум. А просто посоветуйте какие репозетории следует добавить помимо стандартных
<artus> Zemlyak, зачем ? ты с тем что есть разберись сначала )
<Zemlyak> так с чем я не разобрался?
<artus> а ты с чем то разобрался разве ? ))
<Zemlyak> я даже умею добавлять репозетории через консоль
<Sergey_IT> а я нет (
<Sergey_IT> так как не надо
<Zemlyak> почему же не надо?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<Zemlyak> обновления программного обеспечения как пример
<Zemlyak> а воо самый интересующий меня вопрос чуть не забыл. Почему некоторые папки я не могу удалять?
<only_you> не папки, а каталоги) потому, что у тебя нету прав
<only_you> что за дурное название "папка"
<only_you> каталог или директория же, ну =)
<baronos> почему не могу удалить мамку/братку((
<only_you> (:
<[Raiden]> в штвеле есть пакетаня обработка картинок
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> гспода фапающие на ифейсы и де, овтетьте про прикладную программу :)
<baronos> эт что за программа?
<Zemlyak> Так Онли если знаешь причиную подскажи как избавиться от этой бяки?
<only_you> какой?
<[Raiden]> baronos: менеджер фоток, в убунте по умолчанию идет
<Zemlyak> не папки, а каталоги) потому, что у тебя нету прав
<Zemlyak> как мне получить права?
<only_you> что ті удалять то собрался?
<baronos> [Raiden]: и что сделать с ними надо?))
<only_you> man chmod
<[Raiden]> baronos: ресайз, конверт цвета
<[Raiden]> 1 запятую пропустил
<Zemlyak> Ну так как получить права на дериктории?
<only_you> chmod же
<Lex_S> тут zen-sources никто не юзал?
<Zemlyak> там муторно
<Zemlyak> и страшно
<Lex_S> ну тогда sudo chown -R твоё_имя /путь/до/каталога
<Lex_S> но сначала скажи что именно удалять собрался
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://i.minus.com/iblF8z76yCz3VZ.png  http://i.minus.com/ij9kigALXJGHj.png
<Zemlyak> так -r это удаление в терминале
<Lex_S> на системные каталоги не просто так ограничения прав стоят
<baronos> [Raiden]: надеюсь я правильно понял, что ты имел ввиду))
<Zemlyak> вот я не могу туда ничего ни впихнуть и не чего лишнего удалить не могу
<Lex_S> Zemlyak: куда?
<[Raiden]> почти, только я пропактную. Делаеш ькроппинг для всех выбранных
<Lex_S> конкретнее пусть назови
<Zemlyak> в дериктории где нету прав
<[Raiden]> про пакетную*
<Lex_S> ёмаё
<baronos> [Raiden]: ща попробую несколько фоток)
<Lex_S> в какой директории? мы что тут телепаты?
<[Raiden]> ой да ладно, не на столько нужно.
<solvex> !ссзб
<[Raiden]> я и гугльнуть могу
<Zemlyak> точка перед название папки означает что она скрытая?
<Lex_S> да
<Zemlyak> тьфу каталог
<Lex_S> подозреваю, что туда тебе ничего писать не надо
<Zemlyak> папка плохое слово
<Lex_S> если оно скрытое да ещё и нет прав....
<Lex_S> то наверно не зря от тебя спрятали
<[Raiden]> я тоже всегда папка говорю и 99% иконок для папок в форме папок  ))
<baronos> [Raiden]: только отдельно каждый файл. Но возможно есть плагины какие то.
<[Raiden]> baronos: ок
<Lex_S> пойти чтоле на ночь чёнить посмотреть
<shelest> привет всем
<Zemlyak> привет
<shelest> а почему папка плохое слово?
<Zemlyak> Команда man chmod открывает доступ ко всем папкам?
<Zemlyak> тьфу деректориям
<Lex_S> нет
<Lex_S> она открывает доступ к инструкции по команде chmod
<Lex_S> +1 к твоему текущему лвл-лу даёт
 * shelest думает о ругательстве  "вот ты chmod!"
<solvex> если прочитать и понять
<shelest> при условии навыка английского не ниже pre-intermediate
<Zemlyak> а команда chmod позволяет открывать доступ к каталогам?
<Lex_S> позволяет
<Lex_S> при умении
<shelest> бррр
<Zemlyak> а ок спасибо
<shelest> чегото я не догоняю
<Zemlyak> пойду пробовать
<Lex_S> только если сделать это не с тем каталогом то можешь получить неработоспособную систему
<shelest> существо!
<Lex_S> в лёгкую
<Zemlyak> а самое главное
<shelest> стой существо
<Zemlyak> Как бэкап сделать?
<shelest> погоди пробовать
<Lex_S> поэтому сначала назови папку в которой пробовать собрался
<Lex_S> нам
<Lex_S> или это секрет?
<Zemlyak> нет секрета
<artus> Lex_S, ненадо) быстрее сломает - быстрее отстанет)
<solvex> .porno
<Lex_S> )))
<Zemlyak> обсолютно любую рутовую
<Lex_S> ага, /usr/src/pron/
<Lex_S> Zemlyak: НЕ НАДО
<solvex> ломай /media
<shelest> Сушество, такие пробы могут приводить к поломке оружия. если у тебя нет базового скила на конфигурацию.
<Zemlyak> так как забэкапить? ОС?
<shelest> базовый скилл прокачивается книжками
<Lex_S> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<shelest> сначала примени на себя книжку по линуксу убедись что у тебя навык линукса перевалил за 1% и тогда уже куроч
<Lex_S> !chmod
<ubuntuhelp> chmod — изменение прав доступа к файлам. Название происходит от программы ОС Unix chmod, которая, собственно, изменяет права доступа к файлам, каталогам и символическим ссылкам. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<shelest> ппц
<Lex_S> artus: а тут нету подсказки по ссзб?)
<Zemlyak> !sbackup
<ubuntuhelp> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<solvex> была
<artus> Lex_S, да я сам в шоке ))
<solvex> я точно помню
<solvex> !ССЗБ
<[Raiden]> Я в лине для бекапа юзал только тар с кроном, иногда через самопальный скрипт который что паковать берет из списка
<solvex> нету
<shelest> а что комманду cp уже выпилили из основного состава?
<[Raiden]> всегда хватало
<Zemlyak> а ведь можно скопировать куда нибудь и удалить. А после в консоле обратно на место вернуть?
<only_you> если будешь удалять / то будет поздно)
<solvex> я так в детстве про игрушки думал
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> и прон свой потеряешь
<[Raiden]> http://caricatura.ru/black/fura/pic/1690.jpg
<solvex> исправили ремнем
<Zemlyak> а прон это что?
<only_you> удаляй каталоги только в /home/zemlyak/
<only_you> или как там у тебя
<solvex> !прон
<Zemlyak> А книжку по линуксу токо в магазине найти можно?
<Zemlyak> !прон
<Lex_S> Zemlyak: в гугле тоже есть
<solvex> в инете полно
<shelest> лучше в магазине
<Lex_S> если тебя конечно там ге забанили
<Lex_S> не*
<solvex> в магазине?
<Lex_S> ага
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2665_decode_vcf.shtml
<Zemlyak> А посоветовать? хороших авторов? или определенную макуллатуру?
<Lex_S> и лучше чёнить годов так начала 2000-х))
<[Raiden]> на форуме есть тема про книги
<solvex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<[Raiden]> на для начала наверное help.ubuntu.ru
<Zemlyak> А тут наверное все хорошие программисты?
<Lex_S> а то!
<solvex> при чем тут программисты?
<only_you> есть і бідлокодері)
<shelest> как та толковая книжка называется с деревянным идолом пингвина на олбложке?
<solvex> Библия Linux?
<Zemlyak> Спасибо Вам огромное за отзывчивость. Чтобы меньше вопросов задавать пойду искать литературу
<shelest> linux карманный справочник
<shelest> авторство шас нагуглю
<only_you> удачи тебе
<solvex>  главное он узнал про chmod
<Zemlyak> а кстате до 2000 года ты пошутил?
<shelest> скотт греннеман написал
<Lex_S> главное это применять chmod по назначению)
<shelest> существо.  луркай книжку линукс - каманный справочник от товарища скотта граннемана
<Zemlyak> и лучше чёнить годов так начала 2000-х)) это была шутка?
<Lex_S> госспади
<Lex_S> тебе уже дали кучу ссылок
<only_you> таненбаума тоже почитай)
<shelest> Существо, вот ссыль на либрусек http://lib.rus.ec/b/133595
<solvex>   базовые команды не менялись
<Zemlyak> shelest как я понял для меня ссылка?
<shelest> да
<shelest> принимать по 30 минут ежедневно
<solvex> интересно тут русскоязычные каналы по андроиду есть?
<shelest> зачем?
<artus> есть
<solvex> поспрашивать ;)
<baronos> гыы
<Zemlyak> а какое ПО открывает формат ДЖВЮ?
<shelest> и точно есть
<shelest> evince
<solvex> хотя стак же есть
<solvex> а как каналы звать?
<only_you> Zemlyak: evince, ocular
<solvex> а то на клиенте поиска каналов нет
<shelest> мы начинаем наши игру и слово первого тура - русскоязычный канал по андроиду. *******-**
<shelest> solvex:  вращайте барабан. вы готовы назвать букву?
<Zemlyak> ну все я затарился всем пока
<shelest> #*******-**
<Zemlyak> adroind.ru?
<shelest> ппц.ушел. первый раунд выиграл Zemlyak
<shelest> ой юнити колбасит.. она с треем неправильно работает
<shelest> менюшку empathy не открывает по правому клику
<[Raiden]> Я бы сначала подумал на эмпати, на твоем месте
<[Raiden]> более кривой программы я не видел много лет
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> правильно, надо на юнити сперва. эмпати из вери гуд)
<User837[web]> ))
<User837[web]> привет))
<shelest> привет
<shelest> а ты кто?
<User837[web]> новчок, у меня вопрос по ubuntu
<Lex_S> хехе))
<shelest> трави
<User837[web]> не устанавливается она никаким способом
<artus> может просто не дано и как бе карма намекает что и не стоит? ))
<[Raiden]> User837[web]:  на чем останавливается?
<only_you> здесь новичкам всегда раді))
<shelest> геть, не галдеть!
<shelest> User837[web]: ты на что ставишь на ноутбук или на стационарный комп?
<[Raiden]> у меня мысль, над онаскриптить в ирк клиенте меню с фразами. что бы не печатать.
<baronos> !q | User837[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User837[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: что мешает?)
<Lex_S> у тебя же вроде квирка была
<Lex_S> там вообще свои скрипты есть
<[Raiden]> ничего, завтра сделаю из десятка частых фраз )
<artus> гг
<Lex_S> помнится у нас локалка падала и на канал заходили чисто спросить "что с трекером?\пачиму у миня ни грузится" и тд. такой скрипт пригодился)
<Lex_S> на канале арча такой бот есть
<Lex_S> правда он не помогает а только троллит
<Lex_S> в общем, соответствует каналу)
<artus> Lex_S, на этот случай бота с автобаном надо) дабы небыло дурацких вопросов ))
<shelest> как это только я отключился?
<shelest> пинг!!!
<shelest> .ping
<shelest> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<shelest> ubuntuhelp: хоть ты здесь!
 * shelest чего я с роботами то разговариваю...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-21
<Gamof> Есть живые?)
<Gamof> пичально
<baronos> !ask | Gamof
<ubuntuhelp> Gamof: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus>  baronos какой пугливый )
<baronos> гыыы
<shelest> есть кто нибудь кто использовал R
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго всем времени суток.
<shelest> Hi Freddy\
<shelest> Have you used R?
<artus> !ru | shelest
<ubuntuhelp> shelest: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<shelest> :(
<artus> shelest, харош народ смущать)
<scogra> доброе время суток вам. кто ставил убунту 12,04 на виртуалку?
<baronos> люди уже давно на ПК её воткнули
<scogra> это да, понятно. но потеститьт-то надо
<baronos> поменять размер лаунчера и все  что там можно сделать, остально ни чем не отличается от 11,10
<shelest> How to change hotkeys in Unity
<baronos> Параметры системы - Язык и регион - Раскладки - Параметры - Клавиши для смены раскладки
<shelest> похоже нашлась бага в юнити
<baronos> юнити - это баг. имхо ;)
<shelest> клавиша Ф10 вызывает менб в юнити вне зависимости от настройки соответствующего параметра в keybord shortcuts
<artus> shelest, в гш таже фигня , здаетцо мне это трабла собственно компиза
<shelest> пользую emacs -nw у него меню вызывается по Ф10, но юнити почему то перехватывает нажатие этой клавиши и показывает свое меню.
<baronos> гш не юзает компиз
<artus> baronos, ну бага у них одинаковая
<baronos> в федоре нет её
<artus> знать юзают чето обшее , бажное )
<shelest> отключил Edit->Keyboard Shartcuts->Enable the menu shortcut key (F10 by Default)  не помогает
<shelest> куда писать жалобу?
<artus> baronos, а на каком gtk юнити?
<artus> здаетцо мне трабла в нем
<shelest> кстати, только у меня сменя языка через раз работает?
<FredyBackSlash> У кого можно по С++ спросить? про initializer_list как параметр функции.
<shelest> то есть нажимаю я свой правый альт, а раскладка не меняется
<baronos> artus: сам лаунчер qt, а вот остальное гтк3
<artus> shelest, гдето находил что лечится принудительным отключением этой клавищи в гтк3
<shelest> фредди, ползи на соответствующий канал
<artus> FredyBackSlash, тут с каких то пор прописались c++ники? я чей то в шапке канала не вижу в упор
<baronos> artus: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=656685
<FredyBackSlash> shelest: artus: я только спросить может кто название канала знает русскоязычного. не бейте меня.
<shelest> фредди набери в консоли /join #c++
<shelest> d bhr rjycjkb dcvsckt
<artus> FredyBackSlash, щас ударю, тут гугл чтоль?
<shelest> в ирк консоли всмысле
<artus> :D
<FredyBackSlash> Все убежал
<FredyBackSlash> всем спасибо
<artus> блин, ну покажите мне это злосчасное место, гне написано что гуглить на канале бубунты-ру :)
<artus> shelest, http://gentoo-pr.org/node/39 во как оно однако
<artus> shelest, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1017546#p1017546 или есл для гтк2 то вот
<shelest> вот! Вот они мои дистрибутивы!
<shelest> Огромные!! Дистрибутивы!!
<shelest> либо генту ставить либо арч
<artus> shelest, что, так скучно что хочется приключений и динамики? ))
<shelest> нет. просто бубунта задолбала тупить
<artus> shelest, вот по этому есть дебиан))
<artus> и ненадо сказок про старые пакеты ) не актуально ))
<shelest> впрочем бубуту ставил в свое вермя потому что надо было получить рабочий и натсроенный дистр за 1 час
<shelest> ни гента ни арч не успевали поставиться
<baronos> artus: а я исправил багу с ф10 для терминала+mc ))
<artus> baronos, ага, а теперь исправляй для всего остального )
<baronos> artus: хмм))
<shelest> под какую мызыку вы прогаете?
<artus> под унылую))
<artus> shelest, дабы соответствовать)
<shelest> я там под какую нибудь класику: например под Cradle of Filth  или под какой нибудь SOAD или Korn
<artus> во, надо натянусь себе концертов органной музыки)
<shelest> или если совсем уж уныло включаю старичков металлику стеер или пантеру
<shelest> стлеер
<shelest> слеер
<shelest> тьфу ты пацец заплетается
<artus> )) у вас там который час ? )
<shelest> без 30 полночь
<artus> хе, у меня 06:31 :(
<shelest> так рано уже. пора за работу тебе
<shelest> кстати тарья турунен альбом выпустила.  он кстати получился на удивление унылым
<artus> )))
<shelest> тоска полная -- дольше 10 минут не выдержал
<shelest> все таки холлопайнен и сотоварищи разбавляли заунывность ее пения.
<shelest> чеб такого послушать то?
<shelest> присоветуйте
<baronos> sodom/within temptation
<artus> ога, второе )
<shelest> это вроде уже не модно?
<shelest> вам нравится хумппа?
<shelest> очень нордически
 * baronos считает печально жить основываясь на моде, и на системе популярности навязанной страной откуда течет оффтопик.
<NoOova> Народ помогите
<NoOova> сервак висит, не реагирует ни на что
<NoOova> только пингуется
<NoOova> заказал ip-kvm - экран видно но на клавиатуру не реагирует
<vamadir> народ кто ставил qutim что то я не понял, сделал все по ману. А в итоге всеравно версия 0.2 а не 0.3
<vamadir> а есть каконибудь клиент вконтакте под убунту конечно?
<vamadir> в иделае пиджин плагин
<baronos> vamadir: http://linuxnow.ru/view.php?id=70
<vamadir> baronos жабер в контакте ужастно тупит, соединение постоянно рвется и сам контакт временанми принимает тебя за спам бота
<baronos> где то я видел вконтакте, только не помню какой клиент
<artus>  жабер в контакте тупит по определению, ибо говносервис , как и видео тупит там же , причем не у тебя одного
<vamadir> <baronos> :) ну я конечно могу извратиться поставить эмулятор андроид, и на негомесенжер вконтакте
<baronos> vamadir: ща посмотрю как будет в эмпати контакт ваш обрыватся)
<vamadir> кстати причем через жаббер однокласники работают вообще без сбоев
<baronos> vamadir: напиши че нить http://vk.com/seredkinab погляжу как это вообще работает.
<baronos> отлично, все работает. Юзайте эмпати)))
<User917[web]> приветсвую нужна помошь...
<vamadir> <baronos> прикол в том что он работает через жаббер но потом валится.
<User917[web]> в систему сетевого пользователя пускает через  консоль, а в граф оболочку нет.. но при этом авторизацию его проаводи
<baronos> vamadir: может быть и так, хотя я этим злом не пользуюсь, мне гуглталк'a хватает за глаза))
<vamadir> baronos да мне бы хватало и скайпа, да только народ(знакомые) у меня сидят везде.
<User917[web]> делал по этой ссылки, все работает, но вот только не могу войти под доменным пользователем на клиент под ubuntu 10..04   http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba_pdc_ldap_ubuntu_10_04
<User917[web]> на клиенте только в консоли заходит
<SergeyIT> vamadir, и за что их посадили?
<User917[web]> в граф оболочке авторизуется и выбрасывает снова на страницу авторизации
<artus> SergeyIT, а в наказание за особо тяжкие контактик и одноглазники)
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> ну я бы сказал на что :)) QQ, icq, Gtalk, yahoo msn, icq, mail.ru, skype, aliwangwangmsn, vk, odnoklassniki
<artus> это ж как надо себя не любить чтоб иметь такой зоопарк
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а на кол не пробовал их сажать?
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> :)  просто уменя знакомые америкосы, испанцы, китайцы, корейцы.... и у всех свои месенжеры :(
<SergeyIT> жуть, пиши свой месенжер и приглашай к себе
<artus> vamadir, про соцсети на постсовецком пространстве я промолчу ))
<NoOova> хоть бы кто нибудь совет дал =(
<artus> NoOova, бутал?
<NoOova> Делайте регулярные бекапы, господа
<NoOova> artus: ребутнул
<NoOova> посмотрел логи - все чисто
<NoOova> непонятно
<NoOova> гланвое виртуалки работали почти все, хостящая система зависла
<artus> хмм
<NoOova> т.е. та её часть которая взаимодействует с пользователем
<SergeyIT> високосный год, однако
<NoOova> artus: при отсутствии регулярных бекапов, это ОЧЕНЬ страшно =(
 * NoOova пошел дописывать перл-бекапер
<artus> NoOova, квм есть? грузи ливку и вытягивай все
<NoOova> artus: все завелось
<NoOova> к счастью
<NoOova> artus: квм не потребовался после перезагрузки
<NoOova> а до перезагрузки он не помог
<artus> NoOova, а гипервизором у тебя чего?
<NoOova> все висело
<NoOova> artus: гипервизор kvm + qemu через virsh и libvirt
<NoOova> все везде чисто. я конечно бегло посмотрел /var/log хостящей системы и ничего одозрительногно не обнаружил
<NoOova> тока стаендартные логи типа logrotate итп
<artus> глюк
<artus> ты это, бекапы пока опять не приключилось)
<NoOova> artus: я давно думал
<NoOova> я просто хочу как нибудь поумнее сделать
<NoOova> т.е. perl + Net::FTP + conf.d через Config::Simple
<NoOova> и все в крон
<NoOova> т.е. просто кидаем конфиг и бекапер сам его читает и заливает на фтп
<artus> NoOova, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev / + cron + rsynс  и перл нафиг не нужен ))
<NoOova> artus: ну это идти топором лесвалить
<NoOova> лес валится но топорно
<NoOova> :)
<artus> NoOova, хотя даш одним глазком глянуть на бекапилку свою )
<artus> NoOova, ну как то полный бекап системы иногда архи-полезная весч )
<NoOova> artus: а зачем он?
<NoOova> он в принципе не пригодится мне кажется
<NoOova> быстрее развернуть нулевую и накатить свои скрипты поверх
<NoOova> и развернуть бекап
<NoOova> чем с .tar.gz возиться
<NoOova> а плюс отдельных проектов в tar.gz в том что оно дистрибутивнее
<artus> NoOova, вот везли винт с атской на обект , приехали, пока довезли оказалось винт в процесе перевозки чей то умер, совсем , 5ть минут и система натянута на 2й винт )
<NoOova> artus: это да, круто
<NoOova> у меня просто вебсервер
<NoOova> а не чтото там такое
<vamadir> а........... я понял
<artus> не, само собой, отдельные вещи тоже так сказать, но так чтоб по быстрому и за 2 минуты востановить это хорошо ))
<NoOova> artus: да не спорю круто
<vamadir> это не вконтакте тупил это жаббер, 2жаббер аккаунта на пиджине не канают
<NoOova> просо возможности нет
<NoOova> у меня ещё проблема с бекап сервером
<NoOova> на серваке 1.5тб инфы, а бекап сервер - 100 гигов
<artus> вот оно че ))
<artus> вобщем как по мне бекап настроеного сервера не мение важен чем инфа на оном )) а там уже как кому удобно )
<NoOova> artus: без сомнения я бы делал чтото вроде cat dd /dev/sdX | gzip |ftp куда нибудь там
<NoOova> если бы было можно =)
<NoOova> без cat всмысле
<artus> NoOova, так сделай таром исключив собсно директории с тонной контента , как минимум крепче спать будеш)  а уж сохранность терабайт инфы это собсно уже проблемы остальных , кто не спонсирует на бекапы ))
<NoOova> artus: просто не зню стоит ли. все конфиги (точнее как я их настраивал, поэтапно) у меня в текстовичках лежат на компе, все скрипты тоже на компе есть.
<NoOova> и восстановление или переустановка будет вполне тривиальной
<NoOova> как квест =)
<artus> точнее как я их настраивал, поэтапно , оно тебе надо? ))) нетинстал, минимальная установка, mount -o bind / /mnt/fakeroot && tar xvpfz /backup.tgz -C /mnt/fakeroot , и всех делов )
<artus> ну тама при упаковке разве что исключить еще бут и фстаб чтоб было соовсем кошерно )))
<NoOova> artus: с точки зрения юзабилити ты без сомнения прав
<NoOova> но с другой стороны иногда хочется освежить знания
<artus> NoOova, с точки зрения сохранения нервов )
<NoOova> что там и где
<NoOova> хотя.... вообще надо сделть как говоришь
<artus> NoOova, развернул в вирталку и тестить) улучшать, апдейты накатывать)
<artus> слепок то с боевой системы ) так что самое оно )
<artus> NoOova, да и система рабочая накатаная 600 метров весит) елли не бекапить тонну левой инфы )
<NoOova> т.е. /etc/  /opt/ /sbin/ /usr/ /var/ без /var/www/ и /var/lib/mysql/
<NoOova> так?
<artus> упаковка 10ть минут, распаковка с накаткой базовой системы с разворотом всего 5ть минут
<NoOova> artus: ну распаковка избрнная
<NoOova> или к примеру dpkg тоже распаковывать?
<ra3trub> Привет народ! А есть ли для ubuntu какое-нибудь подобие ДЕНВЕРА??? Не апач и мускул отдельно а именно готовое решение???
<NoOova> и весь юзр тоже?
<NoOova> ra3trub - lf
<NoOova> да
<NoOova> щас -)
<artus> ra3trub, ламп ) а толку ? вебсервер в полтора движения ставится
<NoOova> вспомню как метапакет назвается который ставит апач пхп мускуль перл питон и посткги
<NoOova> =))))
<NoOova> постгри*
<artus> NoOova, фигово он ставит )
<artus> # aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin вот и весь метапакет )))
<ra3trub> artus это будет вебсервер???
<artus> да , а что такого ? ))
<urashima> Как установить Unity 5.0 в убунту 11.10. Подключил ppa, но все-равно не даёт.
<artus> urashima, на форум читать
<urashima> МОжет есть другое ppa для тестинг сборок?
<NoOova> urashima: подари ей цветы
<NoOova> может даст...
<ra3trub> artus да просто там всё через терминал и постоянно прописывать локалхост?
<baronos> urashima: не надо юнити5.4 ставить еще.
<artus> ra3trub, ииии ? локалхост тут при чем ?
<ra3trub> так по анологии с мелкомягкими думаю???нет?
<urashima> baronos, меня в пятой версии интересует лишь смена юэкграунда ланчера, ибо фон рабочего стола как-то не доставляет видеть.
<sharikoff> artus: через терминал это жестоко
<artus> дети, читайте инструкции к инструментам которыми пользуетесь, а не ваяйте говносайтики на говнохостингах , набирая все это в денвере а потом плача почему оно фигово себя чуствует на реальном сервере
<sharikoff> кнопочки надо придумать
<artus> sharikoff, ога, ато там же страшная черная консоль
<baronos> urashima: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/howto-unity-50-ubuntu-1110.html
<artus> sharikoff, пинг
<sharikoff> щас в век убунты без кнопочек никуда..
<sharikoff> artus: понг
<NoOova> вам в серьез нравится юнити?
<NoOova> у вас что сенсорные мониторы?
<artus> NoOova, мыши и кактус ))
<artus> NoOova, а представляеш как это убого на фуллхд выглядит то))
<NoOova> не представляю
<NoOova> вообще не представляю как им пользоваться
<urashima> baronos, В этом то и проблема, ppa добавил, обновил списки, а новой версии нема.
<ra3trub> artus а где поподробнее про вебсервер почитать???
<NoOova> чтобы открыть дочернее окно надо раз 5 кликнут и секунд 5 подождать
<baronos> urashima: apt-cache policy unity на hastebin.com
<artus> ra3trub, http://www.apache.ru/ да хоть тут, можеш еще про nginx почитать)
<NoOova> gnome3-classic кстати не думают умертвлять? прямо не знаю что буду делать если его не станет
<NoOova> хотя.... xfce
<ra3trub> NoOova artus а вы все на гноме?
<NoOova> у меня гном классик
<artus> а я покаместь в прострации, не знаю чего я хочу
<urashima> baronos, http://hastebin.com/boramugalo.avrasm
<baronos> urashima: ты после того как добавил ппа, делал sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<SergeyIT> baronos, щас сломаешь ему все и он кричать на тебя начнет
<urashima> SergeyIT, не сломает, я 6 лет федору пользую, решил прост она юнити глянуть
<baronos> SergeyIT: это его проблема, я говорил что не надо ставить. Но ему надо цвет панельки поменять.
<ra3trub> я гном шел юзаю тока напряги с темами бесят нехотят гтк нормально отображаться(((
<urashima> странно, судя по списки после апдейта ppa не добавился вовсе
<ra3trub> А кстати почему тема указателя может не меняться?
<baronos> ra3trub: тема гтк3 отображается после рестарта гш alt+f2
<baronos> r - забыл дописать)
<ra3trub> baronos так я его как тока не перезапускал в юнити всё ок а в гш ппц какой то и так со всеми темами и металиси не те отображаються
<SergeyIT> юнити - наше будущее
<ra3trub> ну не знаю очень неудобная она
<baronos> ra3trub: установил тему через гном-твик-тул, тема гтк3 встаёт нормально, а тема окон остаётся старой, для этого надо сделать alt+f2 ввести r и нажать энтер.
<ra3trub> baronos так я так делал
<baronos> ra3trub: гном 3,2,1?
<ra3trub> baronos да
<baronos> тогда печалька)))
<ra3trub> всмысле темы не встают вообще?
<baronos> встают, но на убунту гш не работает как надо. Обнови до 3,2,2,1
<ra3trub> и как это сделать?
<baronos> хотя на убунту даже не знаю, наверно не стоит обновлять софт который не из под коробки идет
<baronos> есть ппа gnome-team там 3,2,2,1
<ra3trub> ну тогда попробую всё равно скоро лтс версия выйдет)))
<baronos> ra3trub: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3?field.series_filter=oneiric
<kletchatii> добрый день
<grad> всем привет... кто-нибудь пользуется ssh -M? как лучше организовать автоматическое подключение к нескольким серверам, чтобы оно переустанавливалось после обрыва и восстановления сети?.. нельзя сделать чтобы master-подключение устанавливалось авÑ
<baronos> !255 | grad
<ubuntuhelp> grad: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<grad> кто-нибудь пользуется ssh -M? как лучше организовать автоматическое подключение к нескольким серверам, чтобы оно переустанавливалось после обрыва и восстановления сети?..
<grad> нельзя сделать чтобы master-подключение устанавливалось автоматически, если его ещё нет?..
<Lex_S> ппц
<Lex_S> новое ведро
<grad> эх... когда уже блин pidgin исправят...
<grad> Lex_S: минорщина
<Lex_S> ну да
<SergeyIT> grad, поставь плагин
<grad> SergeyIT: какой?
<SergeyIT> grad, который режет сообщения
<grad> не вижу такого на http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins... где взять? написать самому?)
<baronos> в репах были плагины, там целый сборник если память не изменяет
<baronos> вот вроде среди них какой то
<Vlad___> бдыщ!
<Vlad___> во
<Lex_S> а я тут подумал zen-sources собрать...юзал ктонить?
<Lex_S> тьфу, zen-kernel
<Lex_S> палюсь
<SergeyIT> grad, посмотри в меню плагинов, если нет, доставь из центра приложений
<jlewka> всем привет
<SergeyIT> grad, Message Splitter называется
<grad> о, блин... у ControlMaster в ssh_config может быть значение auto... тогда не нужны велосипеды для предварительного запуска ssh -M...
<grad> и как я проглядел это
<jlewka> подскажите, а как можно собрать инфу с принтереов через snmp
<Lex_S> а чё, у вас ещё в основных репах только кеды 4.7.4?
<vamadir> ураа!!! наконец то нашел нормальный жаббер для контакта и однокласников
<vamadir> я онлайн и репы есть для бубунту
<Vlad___> С локалью может кто-нибудь помочь?
<SergeyIT> провод протянуть?
<Vlad___> dpkg-reconfigure locales выдаёт ru_RU.UTF-8... up-to-date
<SergeyIT> или перевести?
<Vlad___> ну и соответственно perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Vlad___> делал как тут: http://forum.sysadmins.su/index.php?showtopic=25829
<Vlad___> вс
<Vlad___> всё
<Vlad___> сделал как тут: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6003154  прописал язык в /etc/environment, удалил архив и переконфигурировал
<Vlad___> SergeyIT: кабель умеешь обжимать?
<platon[web]> добрый вечер! не подскажите пожайлуста , почему у меня в убунту 11.10 приоткрытии центр приложении , чисто тупо белый экран и не чего не грузится ? тоесть при запуске программы открывается окно белого цвета , и далее не чего не происходит.(((
<baronos> platon[web]: через терминал запусти посмотри может ошибка какая с питоном
<platon[web]> все началось тупо , из за виндовс хр решил поставить поверх линукс. но так и не установил так как после установки хр. ни одна система не запустилась пришлось с загрузочного  через терминал  прописывать бут запуск( и сносить виндовс хр. в Ð
<baronos> !255 | platon[web]
<ubuntuhelp> platon[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Vlad___> :))
<platon[web]> я в линуксе дуб))) . хотя команды понимаю и прописать могу
<Vlad___> !255 | baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Onkeltem> как сделать так, чтобы дефолтный почтовый агент в системе был Gmail с Хромом?
<platon[web]> какую команду ввести в терменале, чтобы  запустить центр приложении?
<baronos> platon[web]: software-center вроде
<Vlad___> sudo software-center ?
<Vlad___> да
<Vlad___> (я в гугле посмотрел)
<baronos> Onkeltem: дык при подключении глобал акк гугла он сразу и в почту и эмпати интегрируется.
<Onkeltem> baronos: как это - подключение глобал акк гугла?
<vamadir> <Vlad___> кто быстрее гугл или ответ в чате? :)
<Onkeltem> Эт раз, и два - я вообще не пользую оффлайн агенты уже лет 8
<baronos> Onkeltem: Учетные записи сети
<Onkeltem> ну, точнее 6
<Onkeltem> baronos: ok, ща чекну
<vamadir> <baronos> прикинь нашел номальный клиент для контакта и однокласников
<Vlad___> vamadir: эээ... я думаю курица раньше яйца!
<baronos> Onkeltem: хотя у тебя убунту 11,10 с гном 3,2,1? если да, то там только еволюшн интегрируется сам, а эмпати надо ручками. И хром тоже ручками.
<baronos> vamadir: хехе)) поздравляю, наконец то нашел))
<Vlad___> http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/01/09/a-more-elegant-solution-to-ubuntu-wi-fi-reconnecting-issue/ "A More Elegant Solution to Ubuntu Wi-Fi Reconnecting" как по другому можно сделать?
<Vlad___> реконнект вай-вая если точка упала?
<vamadir> <baronos> да я просто не думал что у яндекса есть разработки для никсов. А тут целые репы. Кстати программа называется (Я онлайн)
<baronos> vamadir: учту, но мне и на эмпати отлично живется ;)
<vamadir> <baronos> ну у меня эмпати для аси чисто
<Vlad___> а то эта постоянная проверка через крон... пффф. система может как-то сама определить дисконнект?
<Vlad___> я так понимаю тут все пассажиры для переподключения к точке доступа просто поставили галочку в интерфейсе?
<[Raiden]> может наверное, НМ же как-то реконектит сам
<[Raiden]> и конект через pon тоже реконектится сам
<Vlad___> может тоже через крон?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет.
 * baronos может из под банки пива сделать антенну для усиления приёма сигнала вайфай и тогда падать не будет
<platon[web]> спасиб) центр запустился. но вот почему то он только через терминал запускаеться, а через приложение не хотит . призапуске центра приложении открываеться тупо белый экран окна, и все...  ( убунту 11.10)
<[Raiden]> 1. не знаю , 2. можешь использовать synaptic
<baronos> platon[web]: создай кнопку или скрипт который через терминал будет открывать. ну или попробовать переустановить его.
<Vlad___> baronos: если банка пива используется для создания дополнительной точки опоры чему-либо, то возможно. а против глючности точки доступа или переодического отключения света она явно не поможет
<[Raiden]> или muon
<Vlad___> platon[web]: гугл.
<platon[web]> и как виндовс хрюшу повер убунту поставить ?  может есть чо у кого почитать)
<vamadir> platon[web] а зачем тебе?
<Vlad___> platon[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=136133.0 одна из первых ссылок в гугле
<platon[web]> я не шарю Барон)))))  как скрипт с кнопкой сделать)?
<vamadir> platon[web] если несильно нужен виндовс, но требуется. То можно virtualbox а на него винду
<Vlad___> platon[web]: а отсюда я взял свой предыдущий ответ про запуск из терминала: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1500473.html
<platon[web]> vamadir у меня сервер радио с точкой вещания в инете , но проблемма в том что я не могу найти замену программы самбродкастинг на айкаст 2 для вещания с компа (радио). а на линуксе не чего такого не нашел((( вот и хочу поставить хрюшу винду
<baronos> platon[web]: создай текстовый файл и напиши в нем gnome-terminal -e software-center сохрани, потом в свойствах файла - Права на против выполнение поставь галочку. и попробуй запустить.
<baronos> хмм хотя нет
<platon[web]> ну я протоже)
 * baronos ушел проветриться
<Vlad___> #!bin/bash ?
<platon[web]> а ярлык? как сделать? в хрюше та я знаю а тут хз
<[Raiden]> Я знаю только как в гном2 и в кде )
<platon[web]> убунту 11.10
<platon[web]> у меня гном 2
<[Raiden]> в общем выглядят они как файлы из это папки ls /usr/share/applications , а как их создать в гном3 или в юнити кроме как руками - может кто другой подскажет
<[Raiden]> френдовость этих сред зашкаливает ))
<platon[web]> я вот обновлении ку чу скачал  полтора гига.  вопрос? обязательно в убуунту удалять старые обновления? или они сами заменяемы?)
<Vlad___> #!/bin/bash
<Vlad___> open /Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/VLC
<Vlad___> вот так примерно(эт в маке, в убунте также). ну и chmod +x
<Vlad___> 2 baronos:
<[Raiden]> Это будет скрипт, а не ярлык
<[Raiden]> хотя можно конечно
<Vlad___> так вы же советуете как через терминал
<Vlad___> костыль сделать
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы причем тут руководства, но...
<Vlad___> посмотрите по ссылкам что я дал. там тема 1 в 1. я не копал глубоко, может там есть решение
<TheFalkorr> !faq | platon[web]
<ubuntuhelp> platon[web]: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<[Raiden]> я дал только папку с примерами. Т.к. других ответов нет ) В прочем мой ответ не лучше твоего )
<Vlad___> хочу баранок
<Vlad___> или бублик такой душистый... пффф
<Vlad___> с маком
 * [Raiden] отсыпал Vlad___ дырок от бубликов
<vamadir> кстати у меня такоц вопрос. У меня убунту 10.04 а ядро я поставил от 12.04 3.2.6. У меня из-за того что разные дистры проблем не будет?
<platon[web]> хех....  е мае. как папку рут открыть?
<TheFalkorr> !faq | platon[web]
<ubuntuhelp> platon[web]: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<[Raiden]> vamadir: 50на50. Или точнее, иногда прокатывает, если версии глибц не сильно отличаются и зависимости не ругаются.
<[Raiden]> Но 100% правильная установка пакета из другой версии - это бэкпорт, пресборка
<[Raiden]> пере*
<vamadir> [Raiden] т.е. если у меня ниче не глючит. значит ок?
<[Raiden]> ну можно  и так сказать )
<platon[web]> ребята , а что на убунт нету майл агента?  я все перерыл(((
<vamadir> [Raiden] просто я знаю что неправильным ядром можно убить железо. А ноут как то не охото гробить
<[Raiden]> железо ты не убьешь
<[Raiden]> если только прегревом )
<[Raiden]> пере*
<platon[web]> как папку рут открыть?
<Vlad___> platon[web]: харе. имей совесть
<[Raiden]> gksu nautilus /root
<baronos> platon[web]: gksu nautilus и потом ходи открывай
<platon[web]> не открываеться
<vamadir> platon[web] майл агент можешь через жабер пустить
<[Raiden]> или поставить расширение nautilus-gksu и после релогина по  пкм открыть от админа
<vamadir> platon[web] Я онлайн для убунту. гугль в помошь
<platon[web]> майл .ру забанели жабер((( не конает
<baronos> всё из под коробки есть, в эмпати добавил акк и вот тебе джаббер.
<vamadir> platon[web] ну кутим поставь
<[Raiden]> железо можно убить только играя с волтажом и перегревом. В теории можно ещё убить акум ,если софтово как-то часто заряжать\разряжать, и ещё можно было убить настройками иксов мониторы прошлого века. А сча максимм получите надписть аут оф ренч
<platon[web]> я пенгвиниус поставил а он спамит как сумашедшии
<[Raiden]> как-то ещё линуксом убить железо не выйдет
<TheFalkorr> @devoice platon[web]
<Lex_S> так вольтаж в ядра это вроде андервольтинг
<TheFalkorr> @devoice "platon[web]"
<platon[web]> хех...железо убить))) смешно
<Lex_S> что наоборот должно занижать текущие напряжения
<Lex_S> если конечно настравать его
<[Raiden]> разгоном можно ещё убить, но не напрямую, а опять же через температуру или овервольтаж
<[Raiden]> софтово в том числе )
<[Raiden]> но это только руками и специально
<Lex_S> acpi выключит ноут
<Lex_S> если конечно он работает
<Lex_S> при критических значениях температур
<[Raiden]> угу
<Lex_S> я так пару раз уже ядро собирал в 4 потока и оно выключалось)
<[Raiden]> Я просто длинно слишком выразился, в общем убить просто поставив другое ядро не выйдет даже если захочется
<[Raiden]> ваш КО
<Lex_S> гораздо реальнее пролить на ноут кофе)
<vamadir> [Raiden] спасибо :) за инфо
<vamadir> хотя я как раз поставил нпоследнее ядро изза перегрева на старом и жедезо все определяется
<vamadir> честно сказать в инете было куча манов как это сделать не устанавливая новое ядро. Но мне было лень, и поставить новое ядро проще и быстрее
<[Raiden]> ну это может быть, ноутов много, може ацпи не работат ькак надо. Не экономить питалово в общем   и немного выше прогревать )
<[Raiden]> у и3 мобильных макс температура рабочая 105 градусов
<vamadir> у меня i5 + nvidia optimus
<vamadir> на старом ядре косяк был с нвидией, и она грелась падла. После обновления все стало ок
<[Raiden]> в дц ещё качаете? http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33143
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну ясно, к смерти всеравно может привести только темепратру выше критичной или очень долгоая работа на максимальной. Что врятли происходило
<[Raiden]> У меня был случай, на видеокарте остановился кулер. И температура так поднялась, что от компа пошел запах как от включнного утюга, а пластиковые части кулера изменили форму ,поплавились :)
<vamadir> Жесть :)
<[Raiden]> И ничего, оторвал искривленный кулер, привязал сверху свой 100х100 и ок
<[Raiden]> не сгорела
<vamadir> ну у меня было не много не так. Как сломался куллер на пк, я ключал домашний вентелятор на максимум и направлял его в открытый системник
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: у тя скока в среднем?
<Lex_S> мой i3 370M в лине чтото меньше 50-60 не опускается
<TheFalkorr> у мну выше 60 не поднимается
<Lex_S> с acpi-cpufreq(2,4ггц -> 933мгц, ondemand) и cpuidle
<[Raiden]> у меня десктоп с медным кулером, и 60 бывает только под нагрузкой + разгон ). Что касается ноутов , то там 60 нормально
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> при сборке до 80)
<[Raiden]> тем у кого ноут неплохо бы знать при какой температуре начинается сброс частоты - тротлинг чтоли зовется. Если меньше, то пофиг.
<Lex_S> да и если верить dmesg - у меня и aspm не поддерживается Оо
<baronos> vamadir: медлите с ядрами http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33149 ))
<vamadir> baronos интеренсно. особенно про фикс i915
<kobzar> всем типа привет
<mozilla92> всем привет!
<kobzar> дарова
<mozilla92> не подскажите почему в скайпе на ubuntu качество картинки очень низкое?
<mozilla92> хотя скорость и 2 мб, но траффик через скайп не превышает 15-16 кб
<mozilla92> веб камера microsoft vx-6000 ось ubuntu 10,04,4
<mozilla92> может надо пошаманить в скайпе чтобы увеличить пропускаемый трафик?
<mozilla92> выручайте!
<mozilla92> версия skype 2,2,0,35
<mozilla92> помощи дождусь????
<kobzar> ну так - пошаманьте в скайпе ?
<kobzar> в чем вопрос то ?
<mozilla92> все настройки перековырял не помогло!
<kobzar> проблема наблбюдается только в скайпе ?
<propellerdnk> Доброго времени суток  добрым людям!
<kobzar> ре
<mozilla92> а на др программах с вебкамерой не работал!
<kobzar> ну так проверьте для начала
<mozilla92> а какую посоветуете?
<mozilla92> и нормально ли у вас пашет вебка? Качество?
<kobzar> номральн
<kobzar> вы сставили v4l2ucp ?
<grad> как сделать чтобы sudo не переопределял PATH?
<mozilla92> в v4l2ucp только настройки для картинки! В Cheese пробовал веб камера работает отлично и качество, а в скайпе совсем не то
<kobzar> mozilla92: http://poplinux.ru/node/50 и читайте гугл по предмету "linux настройка вебкамеры в скайп"
<mozilla92> ну так у меня она работает, меня не устаривает качество именно в скайпе
<kobzar> ну так погуглив вы найдете стать где говриться про качество -я ведь нашел
<mozilla92> а не подскажите вашу модель вебки? мож в ней все дело
<kobzar> mozilla92: дело не в вебке а в отсутствии у вас желаения читать литературу и юзать поисковик. я за вас этого делать не буду
<mozilla92> спасибо за непомощь!!!
 * kobzar думает что некоторые юзеры думают что тут конал по венде...
<kobzar> мне что - за вас найти в гугле статью и дать вам ссылку с набором команд к исполнению ????
<mozilla92> объяснить почему скайп потребляет малый канал 15-16 кб, хотя скорость позволяет намного больше!
<[Raiden]> напиши багрепор тв мс
<mozilla92> и до меня никто не умудрился! Или эта проблема только у единичных случаев?
<kobzar> mozilla92: не tcp тут всем ip...  я только что нашел как минимум 5 ссылок в гугле где обсуждаються настройка скайпа и проблемы с картинками . вперед.
<[Raiden]> наверное у единичных, либо просто её в текущий момент больше не надо
<[Raiden]> ей*
<openvoid> скайп не нужен
<mozilla92> а что посоветуете?
<kobzar>  Я на рабоет ваще скайп запилил! строжайше запрещено !
<kobzar> gtalk
<mozilla92> он же как модуль в браузере
<openvoid> xmpp в простой реализации - google talk
<kobzar> openvoid: забей.. эта мазила вендотроль.
<kobzar> полез я авесом крутить!
<mozilla92> единственное почему я оставил винду это то что там скайп работает нормально!
<SergeyIT> сомневаюсь
<mozilla92> в чем?
<SergeyIT> что единственно...
<kobzar> SergeyIT: +1
<mozilla92> только это! было до этого 2 но один я уже нашел альтернативу delphi - lazarus
<openvoid> юзай скайп с виндой в виртуалке
<mozilla92> рад бы если бы комп помощней был!
<SergeyIT> mozilla92, а игры?
<kobzar> да загугли ты уже настройку камеры с вкайпе под линуксом.. ну сколько можно ?
<openvoid> винду попроще возьми, интересно на 98-й скайп заведётся?
<kobzar> openvoid: конечно завдеться если обновить ее.... до хр ггг
<kobzar> а в вайне скайп пашет ?
<mozilla92> я не играю крупных игр! в основном мелкие у которых есть аналоги
<mozilla92> в вайне работает совсем нестабильно, иногда вооще не запускается
<mozilla92> сомневаюсь что на 98 я смогу завести HD вебкамеру!
<openvoid> mozilla92, короче про скайп забудь, виндузятринам друзьям - google talk, себе pidgin и иже с ним, на худой конец google talk plugin - будет тру не хуже лазаруса
<mozilla92> я на  pidgine и так сижу!
<mozilla92> на pidgin google talk модуль точно с видео работает?
<openvoid> pidgin отдельно, google talk plugin отдельно, как разные софтины, но вместе они работают
<mozilla92> в пидгине есть же плагин гугла - вот он работает ли с видео?
<openvoid> google-talk plugin он к браузеру плагин, чтоб с гугловской вебморды чатик со звуком и видео работал
<openvoid> а в винде google talk как бы замена пиджину, за исключением того что может юзать тольго гугл аккаунт
<mozilla92> спасибо за внятный ответ! Надо попробовать
<mozilla92> не подскажите как создать файл фильтра для transmission и заставить его работать с ним?
<[Raiden]> думаю никто не поймет что такое  файл фильтра для transmission
<[Raiden]> как-нить по другому спроси
<mozilla92> ну типа то что для utorrent создается то создать для transmission
<mozilla92> айпи фильтр
<baronos> а я хотел его отправить на три буквы google-chrome --app='http://imo.im//'
<openvoid> baronos, штука хорошая, но с openmoko не работает
<openvoid> ну или только в вебе
<[Raiden]> в хромиум\кде пашет
<baronos> google-chrome --app='https://plus.im/' вот этот не только чат поддерживает но и звонки
<baronos> расширеение поставить, и потом он при запуске сам авторизоватся будет
<kobzar> интересно, я на канале один извращенец который юзает awesom?
<[Raiden]> да
<kobzar> печальна
<baronos> kobzar: ну и еще я по мнению некоторых тоже извращенец так как гном3 юзаю ;)
<kobzar> ну я то извращенец по девочкам а ты по мальчикам .. ;)
<baronos> O_o это как так?
<[Raiden]> не извращенцы юзают прикладной софт, а не де пилят. Так что тут 99% извращенцев
<[Raiden]> вы среди своих
<openvoid> гном - он мой
<[Raiden]> ))
<openvoid> авесома - она моя
<kobzar> я таки по девочкам
<kobzar> гг
<baronos> авесом - ДЕ - он мой = авесом -он мой
<kobzar> гном - оболочка. оболочка - она. гном- моя ! 0_о
<mortuary> привет
<kobzar> Сдраствуйте...
<only_you> опенбокс - он мой))
<baronos> kobzar: проехали, а то в баню отправят... а там фиг знает какой род будет))
<kobzar> опенбокс - няшка. Няшка - она ! опенбокс - моя !!!
<only_you> (:
<mortuary> тут установил виртуальную коробку последней версии из офф репов, как тут https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads , так вот, из консоли коробка запускается а в Даше его нет
<mortuary> кто нибудь сталкивался?
<mortuary> убубнту 11.10
<kobzar> да у меня с десяток таких программ что  а даше не появились - судя по всему его глючит переодически
<mortuary> а лечится как нибудь?
<openvoid> у меня в даше на слово oracle virtual box manager
<openvoid> из оф репов было vitrualbox ose вроде
<mortuary> да я весь список програм листанул
<mortuary> нету
<mortuary> может Extension Pack ему скормить
<openvoid> это не поможет
<openvoid> пак уже внутри ставится
<mortuary> я думал юнити стабильный вполне, а як его колбасит)
<baronos> в alacarte посмотри есть там вообще ярлык
<mortuary> и такого нет
<baronos> установи
<openvoid> гугл говорит о ~/.local/share/applications
<mortuary> baronos, дык это олдскульная крутилка меню) сейчас попробую)
<baronos> у меня в гном3 она по дефолту стоит)
<openvoid> но у меня там только нестандартная ерунда
<mortuary> у тебя удмурту с третим гномом?
<baronos> удмурту?
<mortuary> ubuntu я имею ввиду
<mortuary> alacarte потянул фелбэк гномовский
<baronos> mortuary: если на убунту гш ставить то она тоже поставится, а я на дебиан сбежал тут гном3 нормальный.
<baronos> можешь настроить фаллбэк по образу и подобию гном2)
<mortuary> мне в минте ноавится как реализовано, а тут думаю на домашний убунту поставлю и как то не знаю... хот кейсы пришлось учить чтобы более менее им управлять. а что за ветка дебиан с гномом 3?
<baronos> это еще тестовый дебиан wheezy
<mortuary> и как впечатления, работать можно или сыровато еще?
<baronos> Рекламировать другой дистр тут нельзя. (но я доволен, все работает, гш не падает)
<mortuary> да ладно, ты же не федору рекламируешь)
<[Raiden]> vbynjdcrbq cbyfvjy vj;yj gjcnfdbnm d ggf
<[Raiden]> минтовский синамон можно поставить с ппа
<[Raiden]> и вообще его не только в деб базед собирают, ещё как минимум в опенсусе
<mortuary> а если синамон на убунту натянуть это вообще стабильно будет или проще минт поставить?
<[Raiden]> у них общие репозитории, так что я думаю одинаково +-
<[Raiden]> первое что получится после устанвоки минта - это обновление из убунтовских реп.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> наверное даже убунта надежней. Фиг знает какие косяки в минте могли сделать помимо синамона )
<mortuary> синамон так плох?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> просто в минте могут быть и другие именения и как это отразится на стабильности я тоже не знаю
<[Raiden]> может в лучшую сторону ,может в худшую )
<propellerdnk> Доброго времени суток! если будет немного времени  - отпишитесь пожалуйста!
<Lex_S> !ask |propellerdnk
<ubuntuhelp> propellerdnk: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<propellerdnk> прошу прощения - я пытался в приват написать (
<Lex_S> )
<SAPetrovich1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich1, Fail!
<[Raiden]> ещё одна хранилка записок, но не умеет импорт\кспорт из cherrytree http://keepnote.org/
<artus> [Raiden], хм, по скринам вроде прикольно
<XuMuK> ку всем
<artus> какие люди ))
<[Raiden]> угу, но переехать было бы не просто, я пока останусть на черри
<XuMuK> artus: ага) поставил я се таки новую убунту))
<artus> хее
<TheFalkorr> ох какииие люди к нам пришли
<TheFalkorr> вспомнил о нас, смердах недостойных?
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: тебе сеть утех не знакома? а то там тоже был один химик
<Onkeltem> Народ, а pidgin на java написан?
<XuMuK> будем привыкать к юнити...
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: нет
<[Raiden]> си
<[Raiden]> вроде
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: сеть утех...как звучит:) прям район красных фонарей
<[Raiden]> от utech ^) , мы так называли...
<[Raiden]> провайдер такой был в москве, пока НБН не купила.
<[Raiden]> И в общем там был химик, подумал может тот
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не.эт наш.старый химик
<TheFalkorr> я его еще хумук звал.чтоб отличать от himik
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> [Raiden], да, был бы импорт тут было бы гуд, а так в принципе мне нравится, даже не смотря на то что слегка лажають менюшки
<[Raiden]> я буду считать что это запасной вариант, если черри загнется
<maximillian> Здравсвуйте!
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а гуглодоки какие нить?томбой на худой конец
<XuMuK> а может и не будем)) гг
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: онлайн не хочу, а томбой не мультиплатформенный, другого типа и на моно
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: хош ман по юнити?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а что онлайн рпотив?
<artus> TheFalkorr, гуглодоки избыточны, блокнот гугловский прикрыли , остального адекватного вроде как и нет
<[Raiden]> привык так. Если можно хранить своё у себя, то зачем кому-то отдавать?
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/01/overview-ubuntu-1110-unity.html дэржи
<TheFalkorr> artus: разве?я вроде видел гуглоноуты
<artus> TheFalkorr, они пока есть, доживають месяцы, но зарегатцо уже низя там, а то что есть потрут
<[Raiden]> кто помоложе онлайн хранят, а мы ещё диалап помним и как  не постоянный инет
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> не, мне кеепнот определенно больше чем черитри нравится)
<[Raiden]> да и заметки не все про софт, есть личное
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я в дропе как бекап от выстрела в ногу.и копию дропа на внешнем харде
<[Raiden]> Я могу онлайн хранить тольк ов зашифрованном архиве если, больше никак
<[Raiden]> ))
<TheFalkorr> паранойя-матушка?
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: давай, чо...
<[Raiden]> Ну да, а может понимание что комп безопасность по сути миф
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: ссылка выше
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну то, что надо шифровать я ваще не доверяю цифровым носителям.только мозгу
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Maximillian> Здравствуйте!
<Lex_S> утра
<XuMuK> я тоже для заметог стал эвэрноут юзать...
<XuMuK> ибо он щас с сенссом хтцшным нормально интегрирован
<XuMuK> и кроссплатформенный за всю фигню
<TheFalkorr> гедит тортит для заметок:)
<Maximillian> у меня вопрос: никто не сталкивался с ошибкой блокировки (-15) при подключении usb устройства в убунту?
<TheFalkorr> Maximillian: не.никто
<Maximillian> жаль, долго мучался с причиной
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> мне чудиться или date, формат и ключи, действительно меняется с каждым релизом?
<XuMuK> а есть у каго нить ноут с интеловской встроенной и нвидиевской картами?
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: есть
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: у тебя? ты какой картой пользешься?
<TheFalkorr> я интелом
<XuMuK> там можно как нить вапще нвидию выключить?
<TheFalkorr> наверное
<TheFalkorr> если бы у меня была - подключил бы
<XuMuK> там же контроллер се равно интеловский, так что только нвидию заюзать не получицо, а так как яв игры в лине не играю, а хотелось бы оставить вкл только одну, тоя бы выключил нвидию...
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: ты се новый чтоль ноут взял? какой?\
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: не.все тот же
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: а у меня старый умер... пришлось срочно новый брать
<XuMuK> хотя починить то его можно, конешн, но он уже был слабоват...
<TheFalkorr> работает жеж.че ты его старым называешь7
<XuMuK> вот в том то и фигня, что не работает... как только появляецо заставка(не важно винда или убунта) - сразу выкл...
<XuMuK> имхо, у него видюха крякнула...
<Zemlyak> Привет
<XuMuK> привет
<TheFalkorr> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/ubuntu-for-android-announced-by-mark.html
<TheFalkorr> эт уже крутотошка
<XuMuK> и ещё доставляет, что под виндой бтареки на 5 часов хватает, а в убунте максимум на 1,5... и турбобуст хз как активировать в убунте, да и вапще можно ли...
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: поставь как минимум jupiter
<TheFalkorr> ну и aspm форсом сделай
<Zemlyak> подскажите чем отличаеться команда ls -la от ls -xr?
<TheFalkorr> Zemlyak: man ls
<Zemlyak> я поэтому и спрашиваю
<[Raiden]> набери и увидишь
<XuMuK> TheFalkorr: прикольна
<XuMuK> я про убунту для дроши
<XuMuK> Zemlyak: я бы сказал чуть ли не всем
<Zemlyak> la показать все директори даже скрытые
<[Raiden]> Zemlyak:  -а
<[Raiden]> рекурсивно -aR
<Zemlyak> так
<[Raiden]> рекурсивно -laR  или так
<Zemlyak> а что значит прифекс -la?
<XuMuK> причом в виде таблицы как бы, а "х" наоборот в строчку, а "r" просто в обратном порядке
<Zemlyak> воо теперь примерно сообразил
<Zemlyak> теперь надо укрепить
<[Raiden]> -l     use a long listing format
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: так он маленькую р же спрашивал
<Zemlyak> т.е. -R и -x разница между ними
<[Raiden]> пусть сам читает ,у маленькой другое значение
<XuMuK> -r -- reverse
<[Raiden]> -r, --reverse
<[Raiden]> -R, --recursive
<Zemlyak> что вообще дает -R?
<XuMuK> почитай что такое рекурсия
<[Raiden]> подпапки тоже выводит
<[Raiden]> рекурсия - см. рекурсия
<[Raiden]> :)
<Zemlyak> так ясно насчет подпапки
<Zemlyak> а -x?
<[Raiden]> Zemlyak: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=ls&russian=0&category=&submit=%F0%CF%CB%C1%DA%C1%D4%D8+man
<Zemlyak> отличная ссылка тот же man ls токо на русском
<Zemlyak> Что же я еще хотел просить
<[Raiden]> в убунте ест ьпакет manpages-ru но не полный
<[Raiden]> на опеннете побольше
<Zemlyak> а воо. Как монтировать жесткие диски?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Lex_S> man mount
<[Raiden]> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<artus> @kick Zemlyak http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 читать
<Lex_S> а ведь я ему вчера говорил, что читать за него тут никто не будет
<[Raiden]> Вопросы в общем верные задает )
<Lex_S> чё он там, зе зачмодил рутовые каталоги?
<Lex_S> не*
<artus> [Raiden], не верные, в корне , здесь не кружек художественного зачитыванися вики бубунты ))
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ещё один искатель холявного гугла
<[Raiden]> artus: если тебя послушать, то тут канал вообще не про что
<[Raiden]> Хотите поставить убунту - ищите канал по установщику
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], ну ты же этого персонажа пол ночи не слушал ))
<Lex_S> гг
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> и да, здесь не канал c++, php, делфи и тд )) а так же с вайном мимо )
<artus> а так в принципе все норм )
<[Raiden]> Артус в общем дебианщик и сюда поглумиться приходит
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> сказал латентный сусевод :D
<artus> :P
<[Raiden]> Я только 2 недели сусевод )
<artus> [Raiden], я неделю на дебьяне )) так что )
<artus> да и по большому счету то не в дистрибутиве дело) тут на убунте не больше 40% сидят))
<XuMuK> короче вы оба тут не в тему))
<TheFalkorr> аще
<TheFalkorr> как им не стыдно
<artus> :'( стыыыдноооо
<Lex_S> так и есть)))
<Lex_S> просто канал весёлый у вас
<TheFalkorr> у нас? ты тут с рождения миров сидишь
<XuMuK> ну мож не с рождения, но давно ппц))
<Lex_S> ))))
<Lex_S> не, просто я с убунты ещё очень давно ушёл
<TheFalkorr> и че?
<TheFalkorr> тут много так.не все справляются с отсутствием чувства элитности:)когда все просто работает - нечем понтоваться:)
<[Raiden]> кде 4.8 с ппа впринципе не хуже чем в опенсусе с обс. Пакетаня система сложнее, сама структура рпм пакетов проще, и билд сервис имхо проще. Точнее по ппа я вообще ен видел русског отекста , где можно всё узнать за 5 минут
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну ланчпад никто не переводил.я не помню почему, но никто не подал идею о локализации тырфесов
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а ман в убунту вики продублирован был
<TheFalkorr> вроде
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<TheFalkorr> https://plus.google.com/118032582458952002653/posts
<TheFalkorr> кстать яндексмапы стали торт
<TheFalkorr> для рашки
<TheFalkorr> как гугломапы для америкашки.ну почти как.как гугломапы для америкашки лет так 3-4 назад
<TheFalkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33158
<[Raiden]> я в телефоне юзаю яндекмап иногда.
<TheFalkorr> они нсколько карт городов с точностью до здания с поиском организаций и панорамами улиц внедрили
<TheFalkorr> причем полные панорамы.по всей длинне улицы
<TheFalkorr> можно прям виртуально путешествовать
<artus> TheFalkorr, уже ж давно вроде как ) даже моя месность имеетцо
<TheFalkorr> artus: ну зауралье вот ток недавно начали уделывать
<[Raiden]> у композитных вм с новыми картами больше проблем чем со старыми. Новые видеокарты умеют опенгл4.2 , а приходится юзать огл2.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык мож выпилят говно мамонта - и можно будет написать нормально
<TheFalkorr> там процитирвоано.что мол огл1 тянет за собой костыли для совместимости огл2
<[Raiden]> может быть ) весной в дистрах уже будет меса с поодержкой огл3
<TheFalkorr> меса 8.1?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> я думаю что будет, а может и нет
<TheFalkorr> у мну меса 8.1
<[Raiden]> в вм есть смысл реализовывать огл3 когда будет у всех
<TheFalkorr> умвр
<[Raiden]> хотя может оно и не надо и достаточно огл2 , я не кодер
<TheFalkorr> у меня ток 2.1
<[Raiden]> http://linux.panzins.ru/
<artus> Видеоуроки в которых будет рассказано как настроить и использовать icq, skype, evolution и многие другие программы, предназначенные для взаимодействия с сетью интернет , дожились
<artus> [Raiden], прально, вырубаем сервис убунтувана путем тотального удаления, манагер автозагрузки видать не ведом сему персонажу, зато авторитетно советует насовать в убунту кедософта
<artus> [Raiden], я уже когдато смотрел на этот сайтик, и листал его уроки) в половине случаев сему авторитетному оратору надо бы забить соточку в голову ) за его авторитетные советы )
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], афигенный совет , удаляем нм , а потом вы как нить ручками сами настройте сеть, причем без оговорок что если у вас вай-вай то как бе чревато )  и это советы умственно отсталым лемингам то, хотя может в надежде чтоб они в
<artus> интернеты не выходили ))
<[Raiden]> я не смотрел )
<Sergey_IT> улыбнуло - видеоуроки по программированию на С
<artus> и на каждый чих - перезагрузка компутера
<artus> Шаг 4. Установка программ Самый удобный способ установки — это установка из репозиториев, все, ни как ставить, не чем ставить, просто ставить
<[Raiden]> новая настраивалка гтк из под кде http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0221/h_1329850463_8244932_3cf7972886.png
<artus> сервер это мощный компутерь, мдя
<User650[web]> Добрый вечер
<Sergey_IT> уверен?
<artus> эмм, а нафига на убунту ставят putty ?
<UinstonS> Вечер всем
<andrex> кто ставит? 0_о
<UinstonS> Подскажите пожалуйста. Проблема с темой gtk2, в gtkrc в домашнем нет строки про panel_bg.png чтобы ее закоментить и прозрачность панели будет полная. А где она может быть? Ибо прозрачность панели не работает как надо
<artus> andrex, поржать хочеш? ))) http://narod.ru/disk/2581308001/linuxnaservere.avi.html посмотри мегавидео)
<alone-x> ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> alone-x! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> artus: ага))
<alone-x> привет!
<alone-x> кто нибудь испытывал проблему с двумя мониторами и ATI ? После инсталляции, один монитор с Unity видно - мышка работает, но нажать на левые иконки нельзя, второй черный, но если подвести мышку начинаются глюки и так пока не уберешь. это и с 11.10 и 12.04 альфа
<alone-x> если один монитор отключить (кабель выдернуть) все прекрасно.
<alone-x> я не могу даже дрова catalyst скачать - так как ничего не могу сделать, двигается только мышка и все.
<artus> andrex, ни за что не угадаеш куда надо свои скрипты ложить и как им права давать на сервере )) http://itmages.ru/image/view/431479/3024d0b0
<XuMuK> .й
<andrex> хе
<XuMuK> artus: не, ну так то и юнити сгодицо)
<XuMuK> может даже у неё какие то свои фишки есть...
<andrex> Для поисковых систем: видеосамоучитель.... чел реально крут)
<artus> andrex, главное не забыывать перегружать сервер для рестарта  каждой службы )
<andrex> )
<alone-x> .
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33160
<[Raiden]> андройды, тв..
<[Raiden]> наверное надо это всё, но мне личн опросто хороший десктоп нужен
<[Raiden]> )
<alone-x> а есть ли лучше убунты?
<[Raiden]> местами да.
<alone-x> кто?
<[Raiden]> мне например юнити не очень нравится
<[Raiden]> структура деб пакета не нравится
<[Raiden]> ланчпад буз руской документации не нарвится
<[Raiden]> установщик без выбора де и пакетов тоже не нравится
<alone-x> какая замена например, я пробовал mint - мне е очень понравился :(
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<alone-x> ок, тогда что на замену убунте?
<artus> то что сможеш настроить )
<alone-x> :)
<alone-x> а если не хочу? :)
<artus> а так как ты поиском пользоватся не умееш то онли семерочка
<alone-x> почему семерочка?
<[Raiden]> замену я тут не буду обсуждать. десктоп-ориентированных дистров как минимум ещё десяток есть
<artus> alone-x, потому что там думать не надо
<alone-x> мне и XP хватает, пока не наступит какая то глобальная проблема - не вижу надобности уходить на 7ку
<[Raiden]> и если нравится то и фиг с ним
<artus> ну или так, мне всеравно
<alone-x> artus, о настройке - да.
<alone-x> может дексктопов и много, да везде надо пилить читать итд.
<artus> alone-x, внезапно
<alone-x> ну, по сравнению с 90ми годами ситуация улучшилась :) так что не особо внезапно.
<alone-x> последние 15 лет наблюдаю эту "внезапность" :)
<[Raiden]> Я боюсь что после прекращения финансирования качество кубунты может ухудшиться и время генерации для неё пакетов
<[Raiden]> )
<alone-x> вероятно так и будет.
<alone-x> а кто перекрывает ей фиинансирование?
<[Raiden]> и ещё на русских каналах что тут что в жабере мало обсуждения кде. На ресусах других дистров побольше
<admin-skif-biz> Народ,  а если ls из консоли ругается lp: The printer or class was not found - где копать?
<[Raiden]> alone-x: Каноникал. Теперь это полностью на сообществе.
<alone-x> ъм
<alone-x> разве для ubuntu?
<alone-x> Kubuntu вроде?
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz:  lp отличаешь от ls?
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], клава глючит
<[Raiden]> alone-x: Я и сказал про кубунту. Убунта с юнити мне мало интересна
<alone-x> <artus>, спасибо за намек на поиск, увы не умею :) а линк дать не проще чем гнобить? :)
<alone-x> [Raiden] точно. извините.
<alone-x> не прочитал.
<artus> alone-x, forum.ubuntu.ru google.ru , мало?
<alone-x> конечно мало
<artus> тама если что есть спецом поле для поиска
<[Raiden]> тем кому нравится конечно нет смысла куда-то дергаться...
<alone-x> есть еще и yandex, bi.ng
<alone-x> да куча!
<artus> alone-x, ну так вперед, включай голову и пользуй сервисы)
<alone-x> artus, спасибо, обязательно так и сделаю :))
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: я не знаю. ) не видит принтер )
<admin-skif-biz> alone-x - не напрягайся. Давно известно, что тут кроме как послать гуглить и манить ничего не могут.
<alone-x> admin-skif-biz, ну, я #ubunta мне дали 3 линка сразу, да не решило это проблемы.
<alone-x> admin-skif-biz, так что где как.
<alone-x> видно тут - так.
<alone-x> а там - эдак.
<admin-skif-biz> Самоуверенность вчерашней школоты.
<alone-x> admin-skif-biz, увы.
<artus> admin-skif-biz, ой ли, а ты у нас видать самый умный тут , так чтоль ? ))
<admin-skif-biz> Я по всем чатам и форумам решение искал. Кроме хамства ничего..
<artus> ну да, гуглить на форумах и чатах это знатно , документацию ж читать лень
<admin-skif-biz> а если и предложат решение, то либо через задницу, либо устаревшее.
<admin-skif-biz> конечно-конечно.. В документации ведь записано абсолютно все..
<alone-x> admin-skif-biz, попробуйте в англоязычных, по моему личному опыту, они более непритязательны в общении.
<artus> admin-skif-biz, аль может ты аргументируеш причем тут твои извраты с печатью из консольки в мегаацком разрешении и обработка фото в оной же к этому каналу ? ))
<XuMuK> печать из консоли это сильно...
<admin-skif-biz> artus - в гугле давно все описано, что как и почему - иди гугли..
<artus> admin-skif-biz, это у тебя аргумент такой ? примем к сведенью )
<admin-skif-biz> мне тут только предложили для решения пятиминутной проблемы изучить несколько языков програмирования. Да еще оскорбились, почему я такой ленивый..
<admin-skif-biz> Давно бы сам все сделал, а то все ходит и спрашивает..
<alone-x> :)
<andrex> а чё не так чтоле
<artus> admin-skif-biz, ага, значит должны были все бросить и писать тебе готовые решения ?
<alone-x> это еще что, я видел на одном # канале topic идите на х*й, вам тут не рады :)
<andrex> ты раз 10 суда заходил и спрашивал про свою прогу по обработке фоток, нет чтобы её изучить
<alone-x> 8 лет висит.
<artus> уважаемый, вы все больше как то мимо
<artus> @kick alone-x с матами на тот канал
<admin-skif-biz> возможно, у школоты просто времени дохрена и они могут позволить себе потратить хз сколько времени на изучение того, что больше никогда не понадобится
<artus> ага а мегонедоодминам только готовые решения подавай ))
<alone-x> а где собственно мат?
<alone-x> вот интересно :)
<andrex> alone-x: иди правила читай
<alone-x> укажите мне место, где написано про слово со звездочкой :)
<artus> @voice alone-x
<artus> alone-x, тебе же сказали, читай правила
<alone-x> зачем?
<Sergey_IT> не читай, вдруг умным станешь
<andrex> что б лишних вопросов небыло
<alone-x> мата не была, звездочка была, может там хой был :) или еще что, да мало ли :)
<alone-x> andrex, по поводу мата у меня вопросов и не было, а по поводу двух мониторов - так вы все равно ответить не в состоянии.
<alone-x> Sergey_IT, человечество понаписало столько всякой ерунды...
<artus> alone-x, каков вопрос - таков ответ
<Sergey_IT> alone-x, откуда знаешь? Ты же не читал
<alone-x> artus, а что не так в вопросе?
<alone-x> не указано количество оперативной памяти? :) или ффирмы производители?
<artus> alone-x, а что у тебя так в вопросе ? хотя для телепатов может и хватит , видать они модел карточки по твоей карме способны определить )
<alone-x> Sergey_IT, никогда не видел правил, где бы kick делали за * в словах
<alone-x> artus, ati думаю вполне достаточно для пристрелки :)
 * useall пристрелил alona-x
<alone-x> и все мимо.
<artus> alone-x, ну так сделай че нить, авось поможет) для пристрелки )
<Sergey_IT> alone-x, я бы забанил на год за такое
<useall> ))
<alone-x> да зачем?
<User983[web]> всем привет
<User983[web]> кто на кубунте или убунте апатч ставил
<User983[web]> недавно перешел
<alone-x> можно сразу на два. ибо толку заходить к вам и нарываться на быдлоблеяние, ах извините, нету никакого :) учитесь как разговаривают на #ubunta, возможно это расширит ваш кругозор. там извиняются что не могут попочь :)
<alone-x> извиняются
<User983[web]> раньше денвером пользовался
<andrex> !ask | User983[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User983[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User983[web]> http://kubuntu.ru/apache2-drupal не помогло
<andrex> !lamp
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225 или на англ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<artus> @kban --nick alone-x 86400 иди спать
<User983[web]> я уже все мануалы перечитал
<andrex> похоже что не все
<andrex> выше ситай
<andrex> ч
<artus> User983[web], и что, sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 mysql-client mysql-server phpmyadmin libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql чтоль не работает ?
<User983[web]> вместо пхп май админ фигня какая то
<User983[web]> неа
<artus> что неа , вопрос в чем ?
<User983[web]> точнее апач встал
<artus> ну так проблема в чем 7
<User983[web]> но пхп май админ не работает
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, а как поправить граб 1.99, который перестал вести 10-ти секундный отсчёт?
<User983[web]> могу пустить в тим виювер
<User983[web]> сами посмотрите
<User983[web]> я уже голову сломал
<artus> User983[web], работает, чего ему не работать то , если конечно сам никуда ручками не лез
<artus> на локалхосте то он полюбому работает
<User983[web]> на локалхосте ит воркс
<Sergey_IT>  Alagos, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub
<artus> User983[web], ну так проблема в чем ?
<User983[web]> а вот пхп май админ только в виде списка файлов
<User983[web]> причем что через апт гет что через атитюд
<User983[web]> ставил
<User983[web]> если кто разбирается
<User983[web]> посмотрите плиз
<artus> User983[web], а, ну так тама у тя с php собственно нюанс
<User983[web]> я ставил пхп 5
<User983[web]> вроде прошло
<User983[web]> все делал как написанно http://kubuntu.ru/apache2-drupal
<artus> User983[web], sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin /var/www вот как бе за это по ушам ))
<User983[web]> только у меня не убунту а кубунту 11.10
<artus> User983[web], убирай нафиг символьную ссылку нафиг
<User983[web]> спасибо попробую
<User983[web]> ток сначала покурю
<XuMuK> ytpfxnj yfabu
<andrex> User983[web]: разницы в де только
<User983[web]> блин
<User983[web]> спасибо если пройдет я самый счастливый человек
<artus> User983[web],  конец файла /etc/apache2/apache2.conf следующую строку: Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf и рестарт апача
<artus> User983[web], а за такие извраты писателям таких манов руки по самые уши отрывать
<artus> это если тебе надо чтоб у тебя phpmyadmin был доступен из мира , если не нужно то не добавляй
<andrex> мда я гдето видел ман по установке лампа и там при установе чёто такое было пробелом зне вабрали апач и пхпмайадмин не встал нормально, автор тоже симлинк делал, я аго в коментах заматюгал
<artus> User983[web], хотя ты б еще мануал 2003 года нашол )
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: спасибо
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, там еще много чего на сайте
<andrex> alone-banned: обход бана тоже карается
<XuMuK> artus: как отключить нвидию вообще, не знаешь?
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$ lspci -v | grep -i vga
<XuMuK> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<XuMuK> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$
<alone-banned> .
<artus> XuMuK, вроде как можно выгрузить модуль
<alone-banned> ну карается
<alone-banned> и что?
<alone-banned> если артус на больше не способен - флаг ему в руки :)
<artus> @kban --host alone-banned 604800  изыди
<XuMuK> artus: эт ты его на сколько, на неделю чтоль?))
<artus> ага, пусть погуляет
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> в отпусг)
<XuMuK> artus: я так то смотрю, а юнити не настолько уж и плоха) на крайняк можно гном шелл доставить)
<artus> XuMuK, сразу ставить гш )
<XuMuK> ну я поставил, но пока се равно в юнити сижу, таг глядишь мож и понравицо)
<XuMuK> гш надо сходу настраивать)
<artus> XuMuK, на предмет гш пинай бароноса, он его уже вдоль и поперек попилил и вылизал  весь
<XuMuK> а я чо то уже подзабыл как там чо)
<XuMuK> artus: как проснецо попинаю влегкую)
<XuMuK> artus: так то он у меня на старом ноуте в арче тоже нормально подточен был, но с тех пор пол года прошло, полюбому новых приколюх понаделали...
<XuMuK> к тому же тада он только вышел и мало кто знал хотя бы половину его фишек)
<[Raiden]> лол
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: чо?)
<[Raiden]> можно подумать там есть фишки кроме трея кривого внизу и наскоро придуманного превью из экспо и скале
<artus> [Raiden], трей починили
<XuMuK> ну я хз, тогда казалось, что потенциал у него есть))
<XuMuK> artus: а ты все с коробкой? или кеды нацепил?))
<artus> XuMuK, а я поставил кеды, ибо лень пилить
<XuMuK> artus: на что?)
<artus> на визи
<XuMuK> я вот 12.04 тестирую)
<XuMuK> чо за визи?
<artus> тестовый дебьян
<XuMuK> \ааа
<artus> хотел гш посмотреть))) но как то оно меня напрягло
<XuMuK> artus: нее, гш тоже няшка, я это ещ1 давно говорил)
<XuMuK> особенно после обработки напильнегом)))
<artus> XuMuK, есть нюансы из за которых я подожду еще с десяток обновлений оного )
<[Raiden]> через десяток оного кде станет ещё более белым и пушистым
<[Raiden]> а может и нет )
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: не факт) за столько лет то не стал)
<[Raiden]> Для многих стал и я могу обосновать каждый элемент ) сравни консоле и гном-терминал, гедит с кате, гвенвиев с еог , наутилус с дельфином ,  клиппера вообще в гноме по умолчанию нет. Квин ещё ожеш ьсравнить с метасити или муттер
<artus> [Raiden],  чей то сильного обхода на повороте консоле перед гномотерминалом нифига не видно )
<artus> я бы даже сказал как то наоборот )
<[Raiden]> а ты по меню полазь и сравни
<XuMuK> и я бы подписалсо)
<XuMuK> кейт - да сильна, но гедит подрихтовать - не хуже
<artus> [Raiden], а толку от меню если оно не может запомнить настройки профиля для вновь открываемых табов ?
<XuMuK> а так я уже давно на вим перешол, вот он да, сильный
<artus> [Raiden], мне мень наслаждатся или офигивать от непонимания почему отключенный скрол на новых табах появляется
<[Raiden]> он не появляется
<artus> появляется) еще как )
<[Raiden]> в новых табах профиль по умолч
<[Raiden]> и ещё есть избранное
<[Raiden]> нет
<artus> ну я б не упоминал если б оно применялось )
<[Raiden]> у меня применятся, скролинг появляется если включить
<XuMuK> дельфин я бы тоже не сказал, что он намного жостче чем наутилус, квин - да, приколен, но я даже с хчата на вичат пересел, а квин даже ещё няшней будет чем хчат
<XuMuK> короче твои аргументы- аргументы только для тебя, ибо на вкус и цвет...
<XuMuK> хотя я честно несколько раз давал кедам шанс, но не прет и всё...
<[Raiden]> для начала в дельфине есть панель задач и она редактируется, в наутилусе только кнопки вперед и назад. Есть интеграция с веб для выкачивания действий, есть превью, есть групповое переименовывание
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и не когда-то там, а уже довольно давно )
<[Raiden]> в консоле помимо избранного и профилей  и табов ещё можно окно разделять по горизонтали и вертикали и в каждой части переключаться на нужный таб
<artus> неснаю, пока я в дельфине не повырубал чето в настройках он у меня при запуске оба камня под сотню грузил)
<artus> [Raiden], внезапно, терминатор )
<[Raiden]> внезапно терминатор никак не часть гнома
<artus> и весит метр, и ничто ему не мешает быть частью гнома )
<artus> так что не аргумент в делить пополам ))
<[Raiden]> 1. ему ничто не мешает быт ьчастью чего угодно. 2. есливыпилить из гнома ег ософтины и заменить на другие - да может получиться неплохо де. Особенно если это гном2
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, а почему замечательный консоле не дает в терминале произвольно выделить текст?
<artus> как в гномотерминале с зажатым контролос
<artus> *м
<[Raiden]> что значит произвольно, шифт нажми
<artus> не работае т
<[Raiden]> выдление мыкой работает и копипаст
<[Raiden]> в кубунте и опенсусе
<artus> я имею в виду не выделятть строки, а выделить часть текста в терминале квадратом
<[Raiden]> а в гноме типа можно? :)
<artus> да
<[Raiden]> как
<artus> зажал контрл и выделяй
<artus> ато как то нифига не удобно копипастить из терминала )) получаетцо кака ))
<artus> в urxvt надо шифт и контрл зажимать ))) а тут ничига не подходит)
<artus> *ф
<[Raiden]> выделение блоком единсвенная фича тогда )
<[Raiden]> на столько не нужная что я даже не знал что она есть
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: http://itmages.ru/image/view/431577/cea8e7e5
<artus> [Raiden], не сказал бы что не нужная )
<XuMuK> хотя да, понты от неё только в вичате есть)
<XuMuK> ибо он сцылки режет)
<[Raiden]> ссзб сидеь в консольном чате при живом гуи )
<artus> XuMuK, ты в чатик выхлоп консольки скопируй) таакая кака получается) с переносами)
<artus> [Raiden], а никто и не говорит что оно нужно онли для чатика )
<amigo> выделение блоком при зажатом Ctrl+Alt
<artus> amigo, хее, спс
<artus> такую комбинацию я и не пробовал ))
<[Raiden]> а если 2 окна г-терминала
<[Raiden]> в 1 объединить можно?
<[Raiden]> с 2 табами?
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], зачеем? хотя береш табы и раскидываеш
<[Raiden]> попробуйте отделить таб , а потом вернуть на место
<[Raiden]> в кде можно
<artus> правда в плане с табами мне удобнее тильда, которую кастуеш по хоткею и скрываеш
<[Raiden]> ещё в 4.8 можно делфин вызвать для текущий папки  по пкм
<[Raiden]> хотя может и раньше было )
<[Raiden]> ещё ест ьопция сохранить вывод в файл
<[Raiden]> а там уже выделяйте как хотите
<artus> как то вывод в файл можно и без хитрых опций произвести)
<[Raiden]> того что будеш ьисполнять - да )
<[Raiden]> а тут по ходу весь буфер
<[Raiden]> в прочем это мало кому надо ,как и ваш блок. мкэдит запустил и там есть блок )
<Guest91392> скинте пожалуйста ссыль по установке денвера или апсервера с мускулем и май пхп админом
<Guest91392> я задолбался искать рабочий мануал
<artus> Guest91392, предлагаеш другим за тебя искать? )
<Guest91392> вдруг кто ставил
<[Raiden]> artus: блочное выделение ctrl+alt , в справке по консоле прочел. ПО крайней мере в 4.8
<Guest91392> полюбому ктото ставил
<Guest91392> точнее
<Guest91392> мне после каждой неудачной попытки систему сносить
<Guest91392> сжальтесь уж
<Guest91392> май пхп админ не фурычит и все тут
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0222/h_1329861289_9772820_5ae42fb749.png
<artus> [Raiden], да пусть меня в зеленый цвет покрасят читать еще 2 тома справки к кедам :D
<[Raiden]> если ищешь опцию, и не можешь найти - ртфм
<[Raiden]> так всегда было и везде
<artus> [Raiden], а где почитать про глючность профилей ? ))
<[Raiden]> в общем это не важно, теперь знаешь. Важно только то, чт оя не наврал и консоле умеет больше чем г-терм.
<[Raiden]> artus: не знаю, почитай как снести дебиан )
<[Raiden]> или как поставить 4.8
<artus> [Raiden], а причем тут дебиан и 4.8 конкретно к консоле ? или кеды стали сьедобны только с 4.8 ?
<artus> а до этого столько лет видать фигней маялись ))
<[Raiden]> я лично использую только 1 профиль, хз ) Сча у меня под рукой только 4.8
<[Raiden]> 2 года или 3. А до этого был кде 3-2-1 где уже было ок
<artus> и плазма ток в 4.8 перестала падать? ))
<[Raiden]> и во всех версиях функционал был выше чем в гноме
<[Raiden]> плазма я бы сказал в 4.6.х
<artus> [Raiden], ну у перфоратора в принципе функционала поболее чем в часовой отвертке, а толку ? ))
<artus> 4.6.5  если трогать - падает аж со свистом
<[Raiden]> перфоратор не отвертка.  а гном и кде - оба де для линукс.
<[Raiden]> это две отвертки
<artus> [Raiden], ну сравни сетевую дрель 3 кг с ручным шуруповертом ))
<[Raiden]> сча ест ьпистолеты очень мелкие, на акуме
<artus> один фиг получится , только вот удобство в разных случаях разное, и нефиг кричать что дрель мощнее ))
<[Raiden]> легче твоег ошуруповерта
<[Raiden]> ты неверыне аналогии проводишь имхо )
<[Raiden]> есть 2 отвертки, одна крестовая, а другая со сменными головками
<[Raiden]> вот это верное
<artus> [Raiden], это одна де с компизом и без ))
<artus> вобщем каак были кеды злом так и остались)
<XuMuK> согласен))
<XuMuK> и вапще это моя фраза))
<XuMuK> гг
<[Raiden]> тут тоже выйграет кде. я могу в любой момент набрат ьcompiz --replace , или прописать это как вм по умолчанию в системсеттингс.
<[Raiden]> а в гном-шелле фиг
<artus> [Raiden], зачем оно в гш ?
<artus> ты и гвозди отверткой закручиваеш? )
<[Raiden]> а зачем в гш муттер? что о нумеет кроме превью? :) В котором ни все окна увидеть нельзя, ни столы разглядеть
<[Raiden]> затем что компиз лучше муттера
<[Raiden]> и квин тоже
<artus> фанатик ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> фанатик это кто-то , кто слепо верит и не обращает ни на что внимание
<[Raiden]> а я тоько аргументами сыплю
<artus> слепо веря в свои аргументы )))
<[Raiden]> они проверяются
<artus> и даказывая что удобнее их ну прям нивжисть не найти )
<artus> зачем разглядывать все столы ? чего тебе в мутере не видно ?
<artus> зато компиз лучше ))
<[Raiden]> муттер по своим возможностям примерно как вм в винде. Если этого хватает, то естественно лучше искать смысла нет
<artus> можно навешать кучу падающих фишечек и радоватся)
<[Raiden]> только в винде вместо превью есть вин+таб )
<artus> [Raiden], зачем в кедах по умолчанию на полноэкранных приложениях выключают эфекты, из за этого при выходе из оного картинка стола колбаситцо до ужсоса
<artus> или это такая мегаудобная фича ? которая развивает любознательность )
<[Raiden]> для ускорения , в гноме тоже композит для фуллскрина выключается. С 1 лиш разницей. В кде это можно выкючить в свойствах любого окна мышкой
<[Raiden]> а в гноме где-то в жопе
<[Raiden]> простите )
<artus> для ускорения чего? смысл в нем если при выходе получаем ацкую каку на мониторе
<artus> [Raiden], чет в упор не вижу где в свойствах окна эфекты вырубить на приложении
<artus> а , поведения окна
<artus> и 100500 кнопачек ))
<[Raiden]> я про галку отключения композита для фуллскрин http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0222/h_1329862634_2585629_551972cd6e.png
<[Raiden]> этот диалг доступен из лбого окна по пкм
<artus> да я то ее нашол, и то только по тому что видел то то подходящее в меню
<artus> а вот изначально понять какого ж лешего так колбасит то - как то нифига ниразу не дружественно
<[Raiden]> для начала у мня не колбасит
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я афк
<[Raiden]> может на каком-то железе колбасит, пиши багрепорт...
<[Raiden]> конечно это не единственное нормальное де и пробелмы у нег оесть в плане жора рам
<artus> [Raiden], у нас железо одинаковое )) какие багрепорты )
<[Raiden]> но как бы
<artus> [Raiden], вот только не надо про проблемы только с памятью ))) а в остальном прям безгрешен ))
<[Raiden]> это мы ещё до еог не дошли, в гвенвиев если кипи плагинс стоят ест ьпакетная обработка всякая
<[Raiden]> а еог это просто глаз
<[Raiden]> устойчивость конечно тоже того. н оверсии выходят и последние норм.
<XuMuK> !зштп
<XuMuK> все таки я тут)
<artus> ))
<[Raiden]> дигикам кстати, это типа шотвела, единственная опенсорс  программа -каталог которая лица умеет различать )
<[Raiden]> на этом рассказ о правильных прогах закончен )
<artus> все успокоится не может ))
<Zemlyak> почему у меня не удаляет каталоги?
<Zemlyak> я вот набираю rm -vR /*
<Zemlyak> а он мне пишит ты дурак у тебя нету каковото рута
<artus> Zemlyak, тебя в 3й раз отправить читать хелп? только теперь уже на неделю  , чтоб дошло
<Zemlyak> да прочитал я все
<artus> Zemlyak, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8_%D0%B8_%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%BF%D1%8B
<artus> @kban --nick Zemlyak 86400 сказки будеш маме расказывать
<XuMuK> artus: блин, разбань его, давай поугараем)
<artus> нафиг, 2 дня угарали ) уже не смешно даже
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-22
<XuMuK> а кто нить знает наверняка турбобуст в убунте работает и как это посмотреть?
<Lex_S> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Lex_S> оно разве не в биосе реализовано?
<XuMuK> ну судя по флагам оно там есть, только вот как в действии его посмотреть?
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> не на то смотрел
<Lex_S> watch " cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep MHz"
<XuMuK> да, показывает номинал
<Lex_S> нагрузи систему и проследи как меняется частота
<XuMuK> и даже када ядро грузишь...
<Lex_S> чем грузишь?
<XuMuK> while :; do :; done
<Lex_S> если мне не изменяет память, оно управляется только биосом
<XuMuK> видать она тебе изменяет...
<Lex_S> у меня она тока одно из ядер юзает
<Lex_S> твоё while :; do :; done
<XuMuK> а сколько по твоему ядер турбобуст ускоряет?)
<Lex_S> у тебя одноядерник чтоле
<XuMuK> ага, 1ядерный йа7
<Lex_S> )))
<Lex_S> а оно в биосе включено вообще?
<XuMuK> он присутствует минимум на йа3 или йа5
<XuMuK> ну раз в винде работает, значит наверное включено
<XuMuK> пойду на англикосовсом канале спрошу...
<shelest> Hi htere!
<shelest> Hi there!
<shelest> привет
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<CARCASS> тест меня тоже
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Failed!
<CARCASS> whut??
<scogra> CARCASS | !тест
<scogra> <@ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> правильно, подделка ответов преследуется адимном
<CARCASS> !тест
<CARCASS> да штош ты
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Ну понг, и что?
<CARCASS> ну и всё
<XuMuK> ы
<Vlad___> Всем доброе утро
<XuMuK> привет
<Vlad___> нибось опять хулиганили ночью?
<IchEsseDichAuf> собирали ядро.
<Vlad___> ммм, романтично
<baronos> это даже приятно видеть http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<IchEsseDichAuf> накопились две проблемы. после старта не работает мышь в LightDM и полминуты после логина. вторая: не могу поменять бутскрин plymouth
<IchEsseDichAuf> система 11.10
<XuMuK> ууу... я помню я заморачивался с плимутом, но это давно было...
<XuMuK> там все не так просто...
<XuMuK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kukf1qEHv8s
<XuMuK> типо такого чтоль?
<IchEsseDichAuf> там вообще всё интересно в /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth прописана тема, она показывается только при shutdown, но при старте отображается совсем другая
<IchEsseDichAuf> XuMuK: ну на видео да там plymouth
<IchEsseDichAuf> может кто скинуть содержание своего /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/default.plymouth в pastebin?
<brestows>  есть кто сидит на кедах?
<himik> похоже, что нет )
<brestows> himik:  я так и понял :)
<sharikoff> я сидел
<sharikoff> на 3.5.9
<sharikoff> когда то..
<sharikoff> =)
<TheFalkorr> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-sgRmaWoMrRE/T0R8Twl2csI/AAAAAAAAJXo/bcRXD_5HOuM/h301/hilarious_doormats_25.jpg
<UinstonS> Утро всем
<UinstonS> Подскажите какой командой заставить коньки отображать {downspeedf} в МБ/сек
<baronos> f зачем в конце?
<baronos> а вот оно че)
<UinstonS> ну согласно убунтологии
<UinstonS> с ним в kB отображает,
<only_you> Down: ${downspeed eth0}
<UinstonS> only_you: Методом тыка разобрался, просто во время простоя может показать 400MiB
<UinstonS> А можно как-то получить IP адрес присвоенный роутеру, а не тот который мне выдан  роутером
<TheFalkorr> все смотрели ролик от каноникал о том как работает убунту андроед?
<only_you> доо
<TheFalkorr> крутатошка же:)
<only_you> лишь бі оно не тормозило..)
<TheFalkorr> ну так на видео не тормозило
<forsage> есть пользователи ubuntu 11.10 ?
<only_you> есть
<baronos> Я лучше убунтуфон подожду послноценный)
<forsage> проблема с драйверами решена? ATI Radeon hd4250
<TheFalkorr> нынешние сотовые с 2-4 ядрами по 1.2Ггц и парой гигов рам же
<only_you> таки да, задумка с док станцией интересная
<TheFalkorr> baronos: дык там и был убунтофон практически.
<TheFalkorr> only_you: и хот свап торт
<TheFalkorr> никаких ребутов чтоб снять
<TheFalkorr> а при хдми - убунту тиви
<only_you> угу
<forsage> тогда пошел качать) спасибо
<only_you> но мне бі больше хотелось иметь на смарте полноценній дистрибутив, а не андроид на жабе =(
<baronos> TheFalkorr: это я понял, но сам аппарат хочется, а не дройд прошитый)) так что подожду 2014, чтоб на олимпиаду ехать с ним))
<TheFalkorr> baronos: дык убунта - это особая солнка прог на ядре линукс
<TheFalkorr> чем отличатся будет от дроида с юнити?
<TheFalkorr> ничем
<TheFalkorr> так шо даж лучше.гугл со своими финансами будет годно делать основу
<only_you> дроид закрітая какашка с жабой
<TheFalkorr> сверху марк со своими финансами юнити
<TheFalkorr> only_you: дроид открыт
<TheFalkorr> only_you: покинь криокамеру
<only_you> ядро да
<only_you> но мне больше миго понраву)
<TheFalkorr> миго фтопку.дроид с юнити торт
<only_you> улчше бі убунту вместо дроида запилили :)
<TheFalkorr> only_you: дык убунта - это особая солнка прог на ядре линукс
<TheFalkorr> ядро есть.солянка прог есть.
<TheFalkorr> и?
<baronos> я подожду пока гном мобаил будет создан на основе гном3, тогда будет удобный фейс)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: гном не нужен:)тем более на могильниках
<baronos> TheFalkorr: хехе) ну посмотрим что удобней будет в будущем ;)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ток юнити уже есть рабочие образцы на мобилках.а гном еще думает о том. что десктоп - эт мобильник
<UinstonS> Подскажите плиз почему справа остается гдето 3 пробела при ${alignr} ${wireless_link_qual_perc wlan0}
<UinstonS> Причем если поставить % после, то он встает у края и образуется пустое место между значением и знаком процента
<baronos> Спроси на форуме у гуру коньков olgmen
<TheFalkorr> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/comicpenismonster1.png
<piton> Здрасте всем
<Kobzar> vsem preved
<RUSUA> Всем привет! нужна помощь по устранению одного глюка vsftpd
<baronos> !ru | Kobzar
<ubuntuhelp> Kobzar: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<RUSUA> при заходе через фтп клиент filezilla имена файла отображаются начиная с даты создания, а не чисто имени
<RUSUA> соответственно перейти в папку,скачать что то не возможно
<only_you> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33164 :D
<only_you> флешокапец таки настал
<Lex_S> это заговор)
<openvoid> радоваться надо - сами могилу себе роют
<baronos> vamadir: эмпати и с майл.ру дружит, и аской, и контактом))
<TheFalkorr> хром торт
<TheFalkorr> а то были бы как иосинка
<TheFalkorr> а вообще убунта на андроеде будет панацеей:)
<baronos> Теперь ты дройда будешь покупать?
<TheFalkorr> пусть сначала выпустят в открытый доступ:)
<baronos> хехе(
<baronos> )*
<TheFalkorr> а что?домашний комп всегда с собой
<artus> убунта на андроиде? Oo
<baronos> флешку бы сд еще на 500гигов, и тогда будет дом комп в руках)
<artus> baronos, нафиг пол тера в руках? )) ну ты при всем своем желании не обработаиш их
<artus> в руках то ))
<baronos> хехе)
<artus> а теперь все чистить свои поисковые истории ))
<TheFalkorr> artus: зачем чистить?
<artus> ну тама у гугла с 1го числа кието новые правила здачит тебя всему интернету ))
<bomber327> всем доброе утро
<artus> и тебе не кашлять
<bomber327> вопрос такой... жесткий диск возможно разделить? на весь диск один раздел на котором убунту... второе.. после установки винды заного нужно будет ставить grub? сорри за такие нубские вопросы..)
<Holeech> граб можно будет восстановить
<artus> угу, угу
<bomber327> без винды никак.. мне нужно с аудио файлами работать... тобишь с фруктами...
<openvoid> лучше поставить винду сначала
<artus> Запросов в Поиске Google: 8787 , у кого больше :D
<bomber327> )
<only_you> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/hungry-new-cooking-lens-brings-recipefy-to-ubuntu/ :-D
<User617[web]> привет, я что то не то сделал?
<bomber327> просто изначальный вопрос был.. поделится ли убунту местом)))
<User617[web]> меня кто-нить видит?
<openvoid> не поделится
<baronos> !ask | User617[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User617[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<openvoid> видна ext не ресайзит при установке
<User617[web]> ок спасибо за инфу
<baronos> artus: где там посмотреть сколько запросов?)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<artus> baronos, https://www.google.com/history/?hl=ru
<baronos> artus: 7111
<artus> :)
<Vladislaw> Убунту 11.10 при компиляции через gcc просит библиотеки математические
<Vladislaw> -lm не помогает
<artus> Oo
<baronos> красноглазаки по привычке стали убунту собирать и компилить?)))
<Vladislaw> попытка создать ссылки не получились
<artus> математическими библиотеками
<Vladislaw> та это задание по лабе, у меня на 11.04 все норм пошло ка только -lm дописал
<artus> эмм, а чегой такой lm то ? как то первый раз вижу )
<Vladislaw> параметр для компилятора, с ним у меня подцепило либм, и собрало файл в бинарник
 * artus никогда не компилировал убунту через математические библиотеки и lm
 * Vladislaw Немного лоханулся при описании проблемы
<artus> Vladislaw, прям вот получил бинарник целой убунты ?
<Vladislaw> при компиляции из под Ubuntu 11/.10
<Vladislaw> а не самой Убунту
 * artus полегчало :)
<Lex_S> =)
<Lex_S> вы тут вся компилите
<Lex_S> всё*
<openvoid> просто у тебя на 11.4 эти либы уже стояли
<Lex_S> сборка под убунтой вообще дело малополезное)
<openvoid> чтоб найти какие поставь apt-file и после update делай apt-file search hzkakoi.h
<Vladislaw> так в том и дело что locate libm нашло библиотеку, по советам из инета сделал пару ссылок так как они были не в /usr/libs а еще в какойто подпапке
<Vladislaw> ну у себя я научился собирать, правда многое пришлось добавить) а вот 11.10 снес через несколько минут использования
<openvoid> может -dev пакет этой библиотеки нужен
<openvoid> с хэдерами
<SergeyIT> в билдессеншиал хидеры должны быть
<Vladislaw> точно, щас попрошу чтоб установил "билдессеншиал"
<Vladislaw> если ее еще нет
<Lex_S> Оо
<Vladislaw> что?
<Lex_S> с этого и надо было начинать
<Vladislaw> ну я решил что раз он смог собрать тестовый исходник который без мат ф-ций, то он уже подготовлен
<NoOova> Господа!
<NoOova> вот передаю я в tar пути до файлов которые мне надо запаковаьт
<NoOova> если я передам полные пути, то файлы по этим путям и будут лежать
<NoOova> т.е. tar zcf file.tar.gz /var/www/123/123/123.txt создаст архив со структурой начиная от /
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: интересная мысль
<NoOova> как мне указать что надо не от / брать структуру
<NoOova> чтото вроде --strip-names=/var/www
<baronos> а протестить и проверить?
<TheFalkorr> есть опция стрип-компонент
<TheFalkorr> есть опция -P
<TheFalkorr> но -P вроде делает как раз обратно
<TNH> добрый вечер всем с наступающим праздником вас всех
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: точно strip-components мне подойдет
<NoOova> регуляркой проверяю что вначале, потом делаю strip-components
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: казалось бы причем тут man...
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: я ман прочитал ещё до того как просил тут
<NoOova> и -P там нашел
<NoOova> а вот про strip-components написано совсем не очевидно
<NoOova> единственное что его можно по слову /strip найти
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iXR7CrhrVuLNs.png
 * baronos ушел проветрится (тупить не хорошо)
<NoOova> вичат на фоне
<Pentan> всем привет
<Pentan> у меня один вопрос, если у кого-то есть время, просьба ответить
<NoOova> почему то у меня этот --strip-components не работает
<Lex_S> !ask |Pentan
<ubuntuhelp> Pentan: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Pentan> я - линуксоид первого уровня, почти 0 экспириенса :). Хочу скомпилячить дрова для USB ADSL модема. Стоит Debian 6.0.4, нужен G++ и сорцы ядра, я правильно понимаю?
<TheFalkorr> @kick Pentan /join #debian-ru
<[Raiden]> Pentan: да. sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers -$(uname -r)
<[Raiden]> тфу ты
<[Raiden]> хотя я всеравн оопечатался
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: пробел всегда опасен
<TheFalkorr> особенно в баше
<Pentan> ок :D, но для Ubuntu-то логика та же?
<Pentan> в плане компиляции дров
<[Raiden]> Pentan: да. sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<[Raiden]> возможно essentials - по памяти пишу
<Pentan> Raiden, спасибо, буду пробовать :)
<TheFalkorr> @kick Pentan /join #debian-ru
<[Raiden]> ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: на дебиане че никого нет чтоль?
 * TheFalkorr ищет выключатель
<TheFalkorr> они точно идут на свет
<[Raiden]> debian-russian у них канал, там кой8 и хрен помогут
<TheFalkorr> @devoice Pentan
<TheFalkorr> поставим так.поставит убунту - пусть спрашивает
<NoOova> Ааа, это skai??? второй по троллности человек на канале?
<NoOova> я то думаю кто такой
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: не.ты мне льстишь:)
<[Raiden]> нет, первый! :) Артус хотя бы мозг не выносит.
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а так было нипанятнаааа
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
<artus> [Raiden], ^_^
<TheFalkorr> вы меня любите:)
<TheFalkorr> ребяяята:)
 * TheFalkorr аж покраснел от смущения:)
<[Raiden]> ))
<Lex_S> таа
<Lex_S> скаю до троллей арча ещё оооочень далеко
<NiteNik> Всем привет
<mva> !seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 6 days, 23 hours, 6 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <rapidsp> test
<mva> :'(
<TheFalkorr> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 5 days, 3 hours, 21 minutes, and 18 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> гы
<User869[web]> народ помогите советом
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> Не сиди долго за компом
<[Raiden]> )
<User869[web]> не могу ничего изменить или отроедактировать в /var/www/
<User869[web]> уже 4й день пытаюсь поставить апатч
<User869[web]> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /var/www/index.html.  Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<User869[web]> 200 гигов свободно
<[Raiden]> про права почитай
<[Raiden]> и про такие команды как sudo , gksu , kdesu
<User869[web]> да пробовал
<User869[web]> прова выдовать на учётную запись
<andrex>  man chmod man chown
<User869[web]> через судо?
<andrex> угу
<User869[web]> или стразу так в терминал
<User869[web]> у меня кубунту
<andrex> читай сначала
<andrex> это 2 команды
<andrex> апач он ставит, а про ман даже не знает
<User869[web]> я с винды перехожу
<User869[web]> не бейте больно
<User869[web]> с денвером все проще
<andrex> ну сидел бы там, чё тебе помешало то
<User869[web]> поработал за настроенным кубунту
<User869[web]> нахрен винду
<User869[web]> у кого есть тимвьювер?
<User869[web]> вот у меня открылся этот чмод
<User869[web]> простите за выражение
<andrex> User869[web]: чтай и мотай на ус
<User869[web]> sudo ugoa kate /var/www/
<User869[web]> index.html
 * baronos теперь на лине не скучает http://i.minus.com/iZrw29WIuVgxv.png ))
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: Это что за команда такая?
<[Raiden]> ugoa тут лишне
<Vlad___> baronos: что такое игл?
<User869[web]> моя попытка отредактировать индекс хтмл
<Vlad___> User869[web]: что такое ugoa?
<User869[web]> A  combination  of the letters ugoa controls which users' access to the        file will be changed: the user who owns it  (u),  other  users  in  the        file's group (g), other users not in the file's group (o), or all users        (a).  If none of these are given, the effect is as if a were given, but        bits that are set in the umask are not affected.
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: sudo kate /var/www/index.html или можешь сдлать kdesu dolphin
<[Raiden]>  
<andrex> Vlad___: игл не по теме канала
<Vlad___> sudo nano
<User869[web]> тесть пытался говоря виндовым языком открыть от имени администратора
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: это мануал на чмод, а ты задаеш ьключи команде судо
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: от администратора sudo progname parameters
<[Raiden]> если с консоли
<Vlad___> andrex: могу я спросить разводишь-ли ты сверчков и трещат-ли они сейчас вокруг тебя, когда ты пересобираешь ядро, или тоже не по теме?
<[Raiden]> или alt+f2 kdesu kate
<[Raiden]> или доставить расширение к фм, что бы открывало от админа по пкм
<andrex> Vlad___: с праздником тебя
<User869[web]> я так понимаю что проблемы это не решит
<[Raiden]> в дельфине это есть
<Vlad___> andrex: провокация! праздник не по теме!
<User869[web]> мне бы всю папку открыть для редактирования
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: kdesu dolphin
<Vlad___> User869[web]: sudo su
<Vlad___> и редактируй дальше чего хочешь
<[Raiden]> тоже вариант, если предполагается редактировать в консольном редакторе
<openvoid> sudo -i так правильно
<Vlad___> сек, гляну ман
<andrex> за судо су руки оторвать надо
<openvoid> остальное - говнокод :)
<Vlad___> andrex: почему?
<User869[web]> ~$ kdesu dolphin kdesu: command not found
<[Raiden]> sudo su набирать можно
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: kdesudo  dolphin
<User869[web]> ура я рут
<Vlad___> меня больше беспокоит sudo -s
<User869[web]>  kdesudo  dolphin No protocol specified kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0
<andrex> не а оно пути не все прописывает sudo su - можно анагогично sudo -i
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: ты опять ошибку сделал
<[Raiden]> kdesudo  dolphin надо набирать от текущего юзера
<Vlad___> andrex: можно или нельзя? не понял фразу
<User869[web]> тоесть sudo kdesudo  dolphin надо?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> надо набрать exit , что бы перестать быть рутом. Или не набирать в этом окне
<andrex> Vlad___: su нельзя а su - можно
<artus> User869[web], так ты отродясь не научишся рулить вебсервером ) если будеш через долфин и тд крутить
<[Raiden]> нажми alt+f2 и набери  kdesudo  dolphin
<Vlad___> помогите заказать тру линукс пиццу. не могу выбрать начинку
<Vlad___> andrex: я не очень разбираюсь. в чём разница?
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: гугл: how to make pizza
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> User869[web], https://debian.pro/225 смотри с первой части и дальше
<Vlad___> объясните, пожалуйста, про "sudo su". есть что-то небезопасное? в какую сторону читать ман?
<[Raiden]> Юзер не понимает что набирает , где и зачем. Когда начнет, тогда можно начать думать про апач
<andrex> Vlad___: su не меняет некоторые пути в path а su - меняет и получается норм рут
<User869[web]> ура
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: нету
<User869[web]> спасибо люди
<User869[web]> ))))
<baronos> artus: забавно, эмпати(ну возможно это проблема сип) не звонит на телефоны на номера 902* ))
<Vlad___> andrex: :) извини, я просто не вижу разницу в противопоставлении. "su" против "su"
<User869[web]> вы реально люди))))
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: но... команда несколько избыточна, т.к. sudo -i тоже самое.
<artus> baronos, сип
<User869[web]> рейден
<Vlad___> есть: "sudo su" "sudo -s" "su" "sudo -i". что лучше?
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: sudo полностью перекрывает функционал su
<artus> Vlad___, то что набираеш не задумываясь )
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: первое и последнее одно и тоже
<Vlad___> ну я никогда не юзаю просто su(без sudo). чем это чревато?
<Vlad___> я не ленивый, если вы к тому
<User869[web]> в копирайтах следующего сайта напишу что без тебя этот проект бы затянулся на оооцень долгий срок
<Vlad___> User869[web]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: ничем. Только su требует пароль рута, а sudo пароль юзера.
<User869[web]> всем спасибо всем удачи
<[Raiden]> и у судо ест ьконфиг для разграничения доступа
<[Raiden]> User869[web]: ))
<openvoid> su - так правильно
<openvoid> 'su -' а то без энвиропмента будет
<Vlad___> спасибо. в комментариях следующей команды напишу что без вас ничего не получилось бы грамотно сделать!
<Vlad___> %)
<andrex> [Raiden]: очень даже различается sudo su не добавляет в $PATH /sbin и /usr/sbin а "sudo su -" добавляет аналогично su su -
<baronos> sudo -i "переносит в рут в корневой каталог /" sudo -s "переносит в рут но оставляет вас в текущем каталоге"
<andrex> sudo -i равносильно sudo su -
<andrex> а с -s нет
<[Raiden]> andrex: я отвечал на вопрос чем отличаетс я su и sudo и чм это грозит.  su su -  вообще не ясн омне зачем набирать
<openvoid> просто в федоре судо не настроен по умолчанию, там я делал sudo -
<andrex> [Raiden]: ну ладно, я просто уже запутался чё этот Т спрашивал
<openvoid> su - т.е
<openvoid> а в убунту sodo -i сделать быстрее чем sudo bash
<[Raiden]> sudo просто гибче. И su не может решить вопроса типа: выдать юзеру выполнять одну только команду
<[Raiden]> т.к. просит пароль рута. А зная пароль рута ты автоматичеки можешь всё
<[Raiden]> если надо только менять от кого запускать, то su достаточно
<[Raiden]> И ещё ,  судо по умолчанию есть не только в убунте, а например в мак ос
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrex> я вабще судо не юзаю
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе по умолчанию нет, но после установки настройка такая же как в убунте
<andrex> и нет его у меня по умолчанию))
<Vlad___> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchd " Launchd — ещё одна причина быстрой загрузки Mac OS X. В настоящее время проводятся работы по переносу launchd на Linux". реально?
<Sergey_IT> andrex: юзаешь супосле?
<[Raiden]> мне думается что убунта достаточно быстро грузится. Кому нужно рекорды просто купите ссд. будет грузиться 10-15 сек.
<andrex> нет su - просто
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: Сергей, а ты как используешь su?
<Sergey_IT> рекорды не нужны
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, не пользовал года 3 уже
<openvoid> андрекс если руту пароль дать то можно и su - но лучше этого не делать
<[Raiden]> кстати сча 64гб ссд не очнь дорогие, меньше 100$ и такого объема достаточно впринципе даже на 2 ос. А хлам можно хранить на hdd
<Vlad___> как думаете, это удобно что один сервис совмещает в себе и крон и инит?
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: а как? sudo?
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: или логин под рутом?
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, sudo
<Vlad___> я читал что не рекоммендуется под рутом логиниться
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, а рута у меня нет
<Vlad___> а
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: а wi-fi есть?
<Sergey_IT> есть
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: Я думаю система загрузки с возможностью отложенного запуска штука хорошая. Что касается крона, то у него задачи шире чем пускать только службы. Некоторые из него будильник делают и чего угодно
<andrex> рут есть всегда
<andrex> XuMuK: ку
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: переподключение кроном? примерно как тут: http://alexsleat.co.uk/2011/01/09/a-more-elegant-solution-to-ubuntu-wi-fi-reconnecting-issue/ ?
<[Raiden]> Вообще я думаю что будущее за systemd , по  1 простой причине. Редхет очень эффектная контора в мире линукс и одна из тех кто пишет LSB
<[Raiden]> Фактически они его и пишут
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___: проблем не было, само все работает
<Vlad___> [Raiden]: каким образом будильник?
<[Raiden]> опенсусе уже перешла с апстарта на системд
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: GUI есть?
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___: NM
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: ну консольный плейер, мп3 , и ставиш ьна 7 утра или на сколько надо
<Vlad___> [Raiden]: и в чём проблема тот же скрипт в Launchd запустить по расписанию?
<Vlad___> преимущества отдельного крона туманны, мягко так скажем
<[Raiden]> можно ещё какую-нить фигню сделать бесполезную, например выполнение eject /dev/cdrom раз в час
<[Raiden]> ))
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: у меня просто нет. и при выпадении точки доступа сервер висит. ничего лучше чем сделать так как по ссылке я не нашел, вот и интересуюсь
<Vlad___> [Raiden]: я плохо разбираюсь, но мне кажется это не фишка крона и всё зависит от возможности запуска скриптов по расписанию.
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: ну, я не очень понимаю просто как юзерские задаче по автоматизации связаны с загрузчиком ос )
<andrex> Vlad___: сервер на вафле это круто, дяденька, ещё чё скажешь
<Sergey_IT>  Vlad___, так у меня нетбук и не сервер, все на автомате находит подключает
<[Raiden]> Vlad___: верно, крон просто то, что пускает их по расписанию
<[Raiden]> )
<Vlad___> andrex: ну-ка ну-ка. расскажите-ка мне о том как мне лучше коннект организовать
<andrex> может тебе его ещё и организовать за тебя
<[Raiden]> и скажем если я хочу паковать раз в неделю папку , я не понимаю почему этим должен заниматься инит, а не отдельный процесс специально для этого
<Sergey_IT>  Vlad___, а чего за сервер, сильно загруженный?
<Vlad___> andrex: у меня уж всё и так работает.
<artus> Sergey_IT, угу, вайваем  )))
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: 1 пользователь. файло-помойка с xbmc. ftp, smb, mysql, httpd
<andrex> artus: я понял, он по статье черашней сервер делал)
<Sergey_IT> artus, так и я о том же. Тогда можно десктоп ОС запустить и не мучатся
<artus> Sergey_IT, десктоп же не сервер)))
<[Raiden]> ещё кто-то помнит группу Кино?  Мне эти панки её напомнили. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqMbAIgaiuU
<Vlad___> artus: мне кажется у тебя проблема с терминологией. прочитай что такое "сервер" и что люди могут под ним подразумевать
<Sergey_IT> artus, у меня такой сервер
<artus> Vlad___, мне кажетцо у кого то проблемы с адекватностью )) сервер построимс, а копеечный вайвай роутер найти не можем )) зато будем преодолевать трудности )
<Vlad___> artus: у меня есть wi-fi роутер в который воткнут кабель и к которому по вай-фаю подключено пяток других устройств.
<artus> Vlad___, ну так чего тогда сервер падаеть из за вайвая ?
<artus> или htpc уже в разряды серверов записалось?
<Vlad___> artus: а если для тебя реконнект в убунте это нереальные трудности, которые нужно преодолевать, то наверное пора сделать /join #windows
<openvoid> там ещё дырки для кабеля есть - я б всёж проводочком
<artus> как все запущено
<Vlad___> artus: я двухсмысленно выразился, назвав это "висит". имелось ввиду что повис в воздухе и к нему нет доступа по wi-fi
<Vlad___> "висит" не компьютерный сленг, а простонародный
<artus> Vlad___, табуретка из поднего вывалилась? на патчкордах остался висеть чтоль?
<andrex> ага и не подходит вабще к данноу сетуации
<Vlad___> artus: прошу, не мучай. перейди сюда: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сервер
<artus> Vlad___, да я вот как то того, раберусь )
<Vlad___> artus: у меня ftp, smb, mysql, httpd и скоро будет git. если для тебя это не сервер...
<artus> круто, а смысл ? ))
<Vlad___> artus: смысл чего?
<Sergey_IT> такое точно не через вайфай надо делать
<artus> с такой ацкой развязкой ) когда из за вайвай у тебя все падает ))
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: 1-2 пользователя. нагрузки почти нет. чем плох wi-fi?
<artus> хотя тут уже был один мегастроитель мегасерверов )) потом спрашивал почему у него сайты только на локалхосте видно и где вообще сеть настраивается )))
<Vlad___> artus: падает у тебя. я молодой, у меня вс
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, скорость ограничена
<Vlad___> ё хорошо. и с сервером тоже
<artus> Vlad___, Vlad___ | Sergey_IT: у меня просто нет. и при выпадении точки доступа сервер висит завязывай с веществами
<XuMuK> Vlad___: ты про этого? о_О http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80_%D0%94%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: я не испытываю трудностей с закачкой торрентов. остальное на всякий случай(вдруг понадобится скачать с другого устройства в сети). скорости доступа в веб серверу мне хватает
<Vlad___> Sergey_IT: субд только локально доступна. в общем хватает скорости.
<andrex> человек 20 туда залезет и  всё пропал ервер из сети))
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, а мне на нетбуке иногда не хватает, провод включаю )
<artus> andrex, это маленький сервер)) для комнаты )) на него с телефонов ходят ))
<andrex> ))
<User138[web]> всем добрый вечер
<artus> и это мне будет расказывать извращенец который рейд на 2х мервых 120ках собирал, ога
<User138[web]> всех с наступающим праздником
<artus> причем зуркало :D
<Sergey_IT> это каким?
<Vlad___> artus, andrex: ваше поведение не иначе как невежеством я назвать не могу.
<Vlad___> artus: 120ки были живые.
<artus> Vlad___, почтенный, вы уже винт прикупили для мегарейда ? )) или за 3 недели стали мегапостроителем серверов ?)))
<artus> Vlad___, мне в тебя логом бросить? )))
<artus> их есть у меня с 10го года ))
<Vlad___> artus: это ваши последние аргументы в пользу того, что вы всё же знаете "ЧТО ЖЕ ТАКОЕ СЕРВЕР"?
<artus> как и удобный парсинг оных
<andrex> всётаки не зря я егшо с праздником поздравил)
<artus> 2012-01-04 23:38:58     Vlad___ что-то HTPC в копейку влетает если харды дохлые ...
<User138[web]> у меня вопрос к почтенным Гуру..
<openvoid> сервер это не только ценный мех но и надежность доступности сервисов
<Vlad___> artus: бросай в приват. 120ки живые. а проблема была в dmraid, из-за него "устройства были заняты". и если так интересно - да, набаловался в январе с 120 и купил два терабайтных.
<artus> на глючных винтах по вайвай )
<artus> ладно, не интересно уже
<XuMuK> опаньки
<Vlad___> artus: а если у меня будет комп в сети и на него будут скидываться логи, или даже время будет выдавать. эт не будет сервером? :)
<User138[web]> Ubuntu 11.10 стоит на LVM, после обновления видео драйвера слетела, не грузить черный и всё, можно ли её восстановить?
<Vlad___> artus: да, кстати. я не знаю какой ты гуру. а я убунту впервые увидел 3-4 недели назад(может чуть-чуть больше). поэтому не понимаю твоего гонора в мой адрес
<andrex> а убунта сильно прям отличается от других никсов
<Vlad___> andrex: я на макоси. тут по другому и честно говоря не надо задумываться над чем-либо.
<Vlad___> надо было htpc + игрушку с веб - взял и собрал с нуля и железо и софт во время январских.
<Vlad___> openvoid: в роутере нет больше дырок для кабеля. точка доступа - apple airport express. она не очень функциональная, но хватает. очень редко зависает(возможно из-за эл.сети)
<User138[web]> запустил "режим восстановления" получил сообщение об ошибке "No filesystem could mount root...
<User138[web]> что посоветуете?
<andrex> править груб фстаб и уиды смотреть
<openvoid> Vlad___, есть техническая красота, есть эстетическая, иногда она сочетается - иногда нет
<artus> User138[web], 2011-12-29 22:09:18     Vlad___ Добрый день. 11.10 мини. харош сказки расказывать
<Vlad___> openvoid: я думаю мы вряд-ли сможем объективно оценить техническую красоту.
<Sergey_IT> User138[web], с лайвСД
<Vlad___> artus: ???
<User138[web]> адрех спасибо
<artus> Vlad___, 2 месяца не 3-4 недели )
<Vlad___> artus: к чему версия?
<User138[web]> а есть где почить подробную инструкцию?
<artus> Vlad___, это твои слова ) та дальше материнка и тд
<andrex> User138[web]: в гугле
<openvoid> техническая красота это как раз просто - всё работает как должно, не падает, даже если куча прводов торчит во все стороны
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<andrex> !grub | User138[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User138[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<User138[web]> а то все что смотрел по старым версиям программ дается у меня не получается
<andrex> !fstab | User138[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User138[web]: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Sergey_IT> User138[web], на форуме поиском
<Vlad___> artus: и? что? 11.10, без гуи. где-то перед НГ я попробывал установил. весь процесс был в январе, на праздниках. как вышел на работу - изредка по вечерам и все выходные. в чём ты меня пытаешься уличить?
<XuMuK> artus: чо то я аж забыл как к знц подключацо))
<artus> Vlad___, ладно сказочник, продолжай дальше грезить )
<Vlad___> artus: ? ты о чём?
<artus> XuMuK, ну точно так же как и к фриноду )
<Vlad___> artus: uname -a : Darwin Users-MacBook-Pro.local 11.2.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.2.0: Tue Aug  9 20:54:00 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.24.8~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<User138[web]> а там что-нить про LVM есть?
<Vlad___> показать uname со второго компа?
<andrex> !lvm
<ubuntuhelp> raid is Информацию о RAID и LVM можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID и http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO . Как настроить софтварный RAID см. на !raid-soft и на анг. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sergey_err> Собственно, у меня такая проблема: копался в настройках compizconfig и поставил какую-то галочку, в общем не отображается боковая панель unity и верхняя панель. Подскажите, как запустить compizconfig из консоли.
<User138[web]> поправьте меня если я не прав...
<baronos> sergey_err: ccsm
<sergey_err> Спасибо, конфиг запустился. Сейчас буду копать...
<sergey_err> Всё отлично, просто из-за конфликтов отвалился плагтн юнити. Проблема решена.
<User138[web]> смотрю программу BOOT-REPAIR,  как я понял это программа только grub востанавливает..., а если мне Ubuntu предлагает запустить два режима на выбор, с grub всё в полном порядке?
<andrex> User138[web]: зачем тебе груб востанавливать тебе надо конфиги править и lvm твой
<User138[web]> аха спасибо значит я правильно мыслю, следовательно мне boot-repair не помошник
<akmatoff> zdrastvuyte narod! ya tut vpervie...
<Vlad___> akmatoff: тут запрещено транслитом. только русский
<openvoid> команду !en надо было дать, может он бы выкрутился
<Vlad___> !en
<ubuntuhelp> Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<Vlad___> :))
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Vlad___> Escsun: добрый вечер
<snwbrdr> коллеги, кто нибудь знает метод с помощью которого Postfix может пересылать сообение в определенный фильтр только при условиии если клиент авторизировался
<User024[web]> здраствуйте,есть проблема...на компе нет сидюка,нет флешки,надо поставить 11.04 вместо 11.10,какие могут быть варианты?
<Hariec> Сеть
<User024[web]> нет сети
<Hariec> Моешь сетевую установку, а можешь груб настроить на iso
<Hariec> Дай угадаю, жесткого тоже нет?
<Hariec> Да и вообще компа нет )
<Sergey_IT> и монитора нет
<User024[web]> есть)
<Hariec> Какие порты есть?
<useall> его вопрос является подтверждением того,что и его самого нет,так же как и нас...
<Hariec> мде
<snwbrdr> =)
<Hariec> Как установить ubuntu на чайник?
<useall> а розетка есть?
<User024[web]> где можно почитать как граб на исо настроить?
<Hariec> В сети
<Hariec> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/118472/
<Hariec> К примеру
<andrex> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/67192/ http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/ondisk_ubuntu_update.txt.html http://rus-linux.net/lib.php?name=/MyLDP/install/inst_ubuntu/inst_ubuntu.html
<andrex> к примеру
<Hariec> :)
<User024[web]> спасибо,ушел читать)))
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<andrex> ку
<shenmue> прощай флеш на линуксе и привет убунте на андройдах
<shenmue> боще никаких новостей
<andrex> да и то мы знаем уже
<XuMuK> q2
<Vlad___> :) Hariec как возможно установить убунту из сети? нужно же как-то минимально загрузиться в какую-нибудь минимальную ОС?
<Kyshtynbai> Шо такое "убунта на андроидах"? И почему прощай флешь?
<TheFalkorr> Vlad___: man pxe boot
<Vlad___> спасиб
<Vlad___>  ясно. "Нам понадобится cервер под управлением Linux в моем случае Ubuntu, ..."
<TheFalkorr> Vlad___: а гугл pxe ubuntu install server
<TheFalkorr> были в общем доступе
<TheFalkorr> чужие
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai флеш для линя боше не будут выпускать. ну и он собстна особо уже не нужен
<Vlad___> TheFalkorr: вообще что-то нереальное. нашел много информации, но можно на пальцах объяснить что требуется от хоста? на голый комп с чистыми хдд ведь не поставишь?
<TheFalkorr> поставищшь
<TheFalkorr> главное чтоб материнка поддерживала загрузку по pxe
<shenmue> есть mini iso
<shenmue> 12mb и ставится из сети
<Sergey_IT> так сети нет
<shenmue> "как возможно установить убунту из сети?" хм... как так нет если в вопросе она есть?
<openvoid> вайфай с пеккзе вроде еще не придумаоли
<Vlad___> "User024[web]" а откуда они приходят? по какому адресу веб-морда?
<shenmue> оО что на гугле
<openvoid> рудольф герц
<shenmue> лишь бы повод найти что бы не работать =)
<shenmue> через день праздник
<openvoid> это ещё по нациям разбито, а иак каждый день по 10
<Vlad___> может кто-нибудь помочь с iptables? правила вбил, но не работают как нужно. не осилил пока всю тему
<openvoid> давай на пастебин
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/iptables_howto.txt.html
<Kyshtynbai> всё разжеванно
<[Raiden]> ufw мб проще
<openvoid> настроил правила правильно :)))
<artus> у мегастроителя серверов проблемы с фаерволом ))
<[Raiden]> так и хочетяс спросить, правильные были правила или нет
<artus> а главное нафиг они нужны за натом то
<Vlad___> :)
<Vlad___> дисконнект не из-за правил. перезагрузился и ip оказался занят
<[Raiden]> правильно настроил неправильные правила
<Vlad___> не важно
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Vlad___, с мегасервером и с корявым дхцп ? )) или оного вообще нет? :D
<Vlad___> Kyshtynbai: мягко говоря это немного не моя тема. сетевые технологии, пакеты... тяжело пока освоить, голова бобо)
<Kyshtynbai> а шо сделать-то хочешь?
<Vlad___> artus: слушай, отстань от меня уже. я уже сказал, что нуб. чего ты хочешь ещё?
<artus> Vlad___, покаяния :D
<Vlad___> Kyshtynbai: сейчас напишу.
<Vlad___> artus: я не считаю что был неправ на счет сервера. он у меня есть. и я не вру
<shenmue> чего набросились? паренёк осваивается
<Vlad___> Kyshtynbai: заметил по логам, что меня пытаются взломать по ssh. нашел тему на хабре. через hashlimits
<artus> shenmue, хош дам видео посмотреть, где ешо йн мегастроитель советует скрипты на сервере ложить в /etc с правами 777 :D
<Vlad___> artus: я не на столько
<artus> Vlad___, denyhost поставь, на этом проблемы закончатцо
<[Raiden]> порт менять надо либо настраивать банилку если мног опопыток
<Vlad___> Kyshtynbai:  в общем не нужен пастлбин. http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/88461/ вот правила. последнее сделано через инпут.
<SAPetrovich1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich1, Понг.
<artus> ну и вырубить авторизацию по паролю, только по ключам
<[Raiden]> в общем на ссш по любому ломятся, даже на обычные юзерские компы )
<only_you> входи по ключам + сменить порт. делов то)
<artus> [Raiden], порт спасает только от ботов китайских
<[Raiden]> я на своем в логе китайцев находил
<SAPetrovich1> всем салют, есть кто пробовал ставить open xchange на ubuntu-server?
<[Raiden]> угу
<shenmue> artus да я сам могу полно таких наснимать. когда заходишь на форум задаешь сложный для тебя вопрос а тебе одаренный красноглазый как раз пургу советуют
<SAPetrovich1> хотелось бы услышать отзывы
<Vlad___> да, я находил такие решения. "всё готовое и самонастраиваемое по-умолчанию" не очень нравится, именно поэтому я тут
<artus> Vlad___, чем тебе denyhost не угодил?
<artus> 3 попытки и в бан ))
<artus> можно выставить жестче )
<artus> ставится в полтора движения )
<Vlad___> artus: предвзятость. я сторонник решения каких-то задач без установки дополнительного софта. всё что стоит - тем нужно пользоваться
<artus> мдя
<shenmue> как это не правильно
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, тогда работай на БИОС
<Vlad___> я с удовольствием установил бы арч, но боюсь не потяну - слишком много новой информации.
<[Raiden]> случайно пустил ещё днем сессию с гномом3.  Если концентриваться на прикладных задачах и не юзать новый наутилус, то даже не сильно бесит. И анимация плавненьая превью )
<[Raiden]> Гм, под ночь опять тянет ругаться
<artus> Vlad___, нафига тебе тогда апач и фтп есди есть python -m SimpleHTTPServe и ftpserver.py ? ))
<artus> хотя принцип - не читал но осуждаю заметен ))
<Vlad___> artus: мне тяжело ответить. это же всё относительно. питон с этим скриптом и биос мне кажется уже перебор
<Vlad___> вы же тоже выбрали убунту вместо винды, потому что хотели что-то контролировать и поменьше глюков. но не выбрали что-нибудь типа генту
<Kyshtynbai> с чего ты взял))) шо ты имеешь против генты
<Vlad___> ))
<Vlad___> я никого не хотел обидеть
<artus> Vlad___, как то того, сначала перепробовали все до чего дотянулись, но не орали что все фигня, вы не шарите , я ж умнее
 * Vlad___ становится подозрительным
<artus> Vlad___, тебе просто советуют а ты начинаеш без аргументов гнуть свою линию
<shenmue> чел хочет поюзать всё что есть в системе для начала. по мне нормально в принципе
<shenmue> потом уже альтернативы посмотрит
<BPOH> Парни кто пользуется pidgin?
<artus> смотреть и эксперименты надо на виртуалках проводить)) а не на жевом железе ))
<artus> *и
<shenmue> artus так скучно
<artus> и подходить осознанно а не я вот вбил че то в iptables но оно не работаеть, а чего там и как не знаю и мне пофиг читать как оно должно работать
<Vlad___> shenmue: это тяжело понять. как так - от чего-то отказываюсь, а что-то наоборот устанавливаю (аля холивары на тему "vsftpd vs proftpd").
<Vlad___> вру. vsftpd не было)
<BPOH> 2 вопроса как сделать чтоб он сворачивался в трэй и как сделать чтоб при запуске подключался, галочки стоят но учетки не активятся приходится снимать и ставить галочку только тогда активится
<artus> если не знаеш, нефиг совать в фаервол , поставь то что есть в репах и не парся )
<BPOH> ахтунг алярм
<BPOH> бэн бэн это данила ай нид хелп
<artus> BPOH, причем тут пиджин? иди разработчиков напрягай )
<BPOH> разработчиков пиджина? напрягать?
<artus> BPOH, причм тут глюки твоего клиента к хелп и алярм?
<Vlad___> Kyshtynbai: есть доступ в эту тему: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/88461/ ?
<Kyshtynbai> мужык мне лень лезть на хабру и курить правила апитейблса ). дропай тупо все коннекты со всех апиадресов кроме своего... есои так уж хочешь айпитейблз использовать
<Sergey_IT> BPOH, нормально работает...
<BPOH> артус странный ты... есть глюк есть разбирающиеся люди, если кто знает как решить проблему подскажут не знают промолчат, хотя всеровно приятно что хоть ктото ответил на сообщение пусть и так нелепо как ты
<shenmue> BPOH версия пиджина какая?
<Sergey_IT> и ОС?
<BPOH> Sergey_IT: во во( и у меня нормально работало а сейчас не работает, работало на убунте нормально на хубунте и лубунте не работает
<shenmue> хотя простой вариант. сбросить конфиг путем удаления онного в /dev/null
<Sergey_IT> BPOH, ну эти я не пользовал
<BPOH> 2.7.11
<BPOH> Sergey_IT: 2.7.11
<artus> BPOH, молодой человек, вы прилетели сюда с криками о глюках своего клиента, который к убунте никаким боком не относитцо, окромя того что он ставится на нее, не удосужившись отписать на форуме, так к чему кричать сразу чтоб все
<artus> всё бросили и сели тебе патчи писать ?
<artus> задал вопрос, никто не ответил, нафига шуметь?
<BPOH> а вдруг спят все)))
<BPOH> а яб за кофе)
<Kyshtynbai> !aks
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aks'
<Kyshtynbai> нифига
<Kyshtynbai> а раньше умел отвечать про все спят.
<artus> он и чейчас умеет )
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Kyshtynbai> а ну да)
<Vlad___> вот мои правила: http://pastebin.com/vKPYhYeL при неправильном подключении появляется счетчик, но в это время всёравно можно подключиться
<BPOH> подскажете пакет для удаленного рабочего стола? чтоб не этим компьютором управлять а через этот другим
<BPOH> по кривым моим запросам в гугле все рассказывают как этот компьютор расшарить а не им управлять
<Vlad___> возможно vnc. но я никогда не пользовался, только слышал
<BPOH> а стандартная убунтовская как называется?
<Vlad___> я не знаю
<shenmue> она где то в меню приложения - стандартные вроде
<Vlad___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862819
<Vlad___> Remote Desktop Viewer
<Vlad___> возможно.
<BPOH> у меня lubunta или она тут вырезана или я не могу ее в стандартных найти)
<BPOH> спасибо))
<Vlad___> оно?
<artus> BPOH, ssh и тимвивер) и будет тебе хорошо ))
<BPOH> подходит)) СПАСИБО огромное)
<BPOH> Vlad___: спасибо
<BPOH> artus: тимвивер нужно на обоих компах а мне к винде серверу нужно подключиться
<artus> а , так тебе рдп ? ремина вроде ничего так
<artus> BPOH, формулиируй вопросы адекватнее ))
<Vlad___> а кто разработчик lubunta ? не могу найти? Попов?
<shenmue> каноникал разраб
<Vlad___> я не могу найти в гугле. там точно l в начале названия?
<BPOH> к стати класная штуковина на нэтбуке 100 озу ест))
<shenmue> lubuntu . можно и до 60 мегов понизить. ниже у меня не получалось
<BPOH> и это при том что я ее не настраивал руки кривые)
<Vlad___> BPOH: можно ссылку на сайт?
<Vlad___> если кто-то разбирается с  iptables помогите подправить правила(против брутфорса ssh): http://pastebin.com/vKPYhYeL
<BPOH> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/11.10/release/
<BPOH> artus: нужна програмулина для подключения к удаленому рабочему столу) так адекватнее?) прости если че устал очень на работе голова болит мозг не соображает давление дубасит еще и кофя напился)))
<artus> BPOH, http://remmina.sourceforge.net/ , по мне так вполне ничего
<artus> в репах есть
<artus> BPOH, на скриншотах можеш глянуть что представляет собой
<BPOH> репазиторий это менеджер пакетов?
<artus> типа того
<BPOH> эм) а как поставить вон ту которая не типа того а того)))
<Kyshtynbai> Я ждал этого вопроса
<andrex> чаво?
<artus> sudo aptitude install remmina
<BPOH> как репазиторий поставить?) у меня только менеджер пакетов)
<artus> BPOH, тупо в терминал введи
<BPOH> а там очень не понятно какие пакеты нужные какие лишние)
<BPOH> это я понялл)
<Kyshtynbai> в консоли набираешь apt-get install remmina
<Kyshtynbai> sudo
<shenmue> троль что ли?
<BPOH> но репазиторий будет очень даже не лишьним)
<BPOH> svarog@svarog:~$ sudo aptitude install remmina
<BPOH> [sudo] password for svarog:
<BPOH> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<artus> ну замени на apt-get
<BPOH> ресурс временно не доступен
<BPOH> блин) не сердитесь) не троль я)))
<andrex> сервер смени, или чё там у тебя написалось
<BPOH> синаптик забыл выключить, встало) все, как поставить репазиторий?
<andrex> apt-add-repository
<Vlad___> BPOH: !faq
<Vlad___> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<BPOH> утомил уже да?)) как замучаетесь пойду на форум)))
<andrex> man /etc/apt/source.list
<BPOH> да если очень трудно то то не отвечайте) просто приятнее с живыми людьми)
<BPOH> а форум никуда не убежит)
<Vlad___> хм. в факе нет терминальных команд для добавления репо. всё через гуй
<artus> BPOH, не надо тебе ничего никуда добавлять
<artus> Vlad___, есть , sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list и хоть обдобавляйся )
<BPOH> svarog@svarog:~$ apt-add-repository
<BPOH> Error: must run as root
<andrex> run as root
<sig_wall> RUN AS ROOT
<andrex> !caps
<ubuntuhelp> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<Vlad___> ROOOOT
<artus> @voice Vlad___
<Vlad___> эх ты
<shenmue> так и хотелось про спарту крикнуть
<artus> меру знать надо )
 * sig_wall .oO(что за несправедливость?)
<Kyshtynbai> uyu877
<Kyshtynbai> падрон
<Vlad___> эт шутка. мера ни при чём
<BPOH> лимит глупых вопросов походу уже исчерпал)
<BPOH> Спасибо вам Мужики) к стати с праздником)
<[Raiden]> и тебя
<[Raiden]> всех с праздиком, по крайней мере по мск уже 23
<Vlad___> ура
<shenmue> по мск уже 00 34
<Vlad___> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<BPOH> разобрался я с pidgin он пытался конектиться в сеть по лану а у меня йота... как бы его теперь научить в трей сворачиваться?
<BPOH> artus: и по удаленке конекчусь))) спасибо) к стати вообще в восторге забил туда целый список серверов и не паришься)))
<shenmue> я раньше пинал системник .
<shenmue> так комп запускался
<BPOH> гладить не пробовал?)
<BPOH> в убунте 11 добавлена очень удобная штуковина, в ярлычек громкости вмонтирован плеер можно ли както установить эту запчасть?
<Sergey_IT> BPOH, ставь 12.04
<BPOH> Sergey_IT: да мне на lubuntu тут такого волшебства нету)
<BPOH> Дая просто гуру линукса епть и пиджина в трей засунул))) вот со звуком и плеером боюсь не справлююсь подскажите хоть в каком направлении рыть?
<shenmue> на восток
<BPOH> остряк блин, валера наступило твое время
<shenmue> BPOH http://maddog.sitengine.ru/smart-question-ru.html прочти и запомни
<[Raiden]> BPOH: Эта запчасть вроде называется volume-indicator или как-то так.
<[Raiden]> а дальше сам копай
<[Raiden]> не такая уж и полезная фича. Я сверавно иконкой плейера пользовался ибо автоматика
<[Raiden]> выработанная годами (ц)
<BPOH> [Raiden]: почему? так удобнож и плеер и звук в одной иконке
<[Raiden]> хотя правильно в общем. Я вообще канониакл хвалил неоднократно за эти индикаторы. Это шаг вперет по сравнеию с обычным треем.
<[Raiden]> в письме болтовня, в динамике звук и т.д.
<UNIm95> Кто поник=т где в 10.10 в редакторе конфигураций настраивается количество рабочих столов? гном2
<[Raiden]> а потом пришел страшный гном-шелл , где сделали свою реализацию )
<UNIm95> *помнит
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: обязательно в редакторе? можно в свойствах апплета-переключателя столов
<UNIm95> так нижняя панель заменена на авн
<[Raiden]> если компиз юзается, то  в ег освойствах
<BPOH> shenmue: В мире хакеров, стиль ответов, которые вы получаете на задаваемые технические вопросы, чаще всего зависит не от сложности самого вопроса, а от того каким образом вы зададите свой вопрос.   (так вроде вполне ясно выразил суть и смысл вопроса)
<[Raiden]> добавь на верхнюю
<[Raiden]> потом удали если надо. Ибо лень искать где в гконфе
<shenmue> BPOH ты всё прочитай.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] а где ?
<[Raiden]> что а где? пкм по панели, добавит ьна панель
<[Raiden]> или у тебя в 10.10 не гном2?
<UNIm95> я про в компизе
<[Raiden]> а..
<UNIm95> забей
<BPOH> shenmue: хорошо)
<[Raiden]> ну в генерал опшенс, я ифейс не помню уже
<UNIm95> через верхнюю сделал
<[Raiden]> там 3 ползунка будет, в старом компизе.  если выставить в 4.1.1 будет 4 стола в 1 ряд
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> когда много де тяжело сапортить вопросы по де...
<shenmue> [Raiden] ну ты спец по гному =))) помогай уж
<[Raiden]> по 2 забываю уже, 3 вообще плохо знаю. Ко мне лучше по кде )
<amigo> скажите, где в KDE находится переключатель рабочего пространства плазмы в положение "нетбук"?
<Hariec> Возможно "комнаты"
<amigo> нет. комнаты - это комнаты.
<[Raiden]> какой адский глюк превью в гноме ... http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0223/h_1329945730_8158488_8661275e02.png
<[Raiden]> amigo: вспомню - скажу )
<amigo> ок :)
<amigo> http://itmages.ru/image/view/432707/677583dc
<[Raiden]> amigo: systemsettings - поведение рабочего стола (желтая капелька значек) - и там последняя закладка
<amigo> спасибо
<[Raiden]> теперь уж незачто
<only_you> [Raiden]: 13 серия зачетная
<BPOH> [Raiden]: Нашел)) штука эта называется индикатор аплетов, по этому запросу в гугле очень просто найти) вдруг еще кто может будет спрашивать)
<[Raiden]> BPOH: ?
<[Raiden]> я уж забыл про что, в общем нашел и ладно
<BPOH> [Raiden]: эм) я про зву и плеер и трей и направление копания volume indicator )))
<[Raiden]> ясно )
<BPOH> хороший ты парень) добрый и отзывчивый) заработаю милион обязательно поделюсь с тобой)))
<[Raiden]> угу, и мне 1 заработай.
<[Raiden]> )
<BPOH> а вдруг?!))) жизнь ведь такая штуковина...)
<[Raiden]> Ну да, бывает. Разбогатешь - не забудь ))
<BPOH> как понять какие пакеты лишние в системе какие нужные? существует какаянибудь програмулина в линуксе которая описывает пакеты за что они отвечают желательно по русски? и как правильно чистить систему от лишьнего?
<artus> BPOH, волшебной кнопочки "сделать мне хорошо" нет )
<BPOH> да яб и сам сделал и понял описание бы к установленным пакетам, в винде например куча всяких твикеров которые описывают значение служб
<artus> BPOH, нафига ? ))
<BPOH> что нафига?
<artus> там встроеных средств с головой
<BPOH> согласен и они описаны)
<BPOH> я к примеру
<BPOH> в линуксе подобное чтото есть?
<only_you> в синаптике, например, все наглядно)
<BPOH> хм... вот ввел я там скайп а он мне все все выдал что с ним связано и как мне знать полезность какаято или ненужная штуковина?
<only_you> читать описание пакетов
<shenmue> artus http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php?content=102362&forumpage=0&PHPSESSID=dc632b3a9bb7f83491601d6eb2df750d
<only_you> если так дорого место на диске, то ставить пингвина с нетинстала
<BPOH> а есть русское описание пакетов?
<shenmue> артус чота замоллчал. наверное пошел дебку компилявить на ланчпаде =)
<[Raiden]> BPOH: если только где-то на веб
<[Raiden]> в убунте нет
<[Raiden]> вот людям не сидится...
<[Raiden]> выпилить, улучшить, облегчить...
<[Raiden]> а потом реинсталл
<NoOova> о чем разговор?
<Lex[Beeerrrrr]> [02:04:56] <[Raiden]> выпилить, улучшить, облегчить...
<Lex[Beeerrrrr]> это не путь убунты
<NoOova> мне то Linux format пришел, надо только с почты забрать :-P
<shenmue> bleachbit - чистилка системы gtkorphan - чистилка пакетов
<shenmue> кто там спрашивал?
<only_you> поставить ее и минимал-сд и накатить все пакеті самому - вот тру путь убунті
<only_you> и ничего лишнег оне будет)
<shenmue> в свежеустановленной бунте лихом сразу гигобайт снесет
<shenmue> и еще при этом будет работать
<only_you> и при загрузке 75 мб кушает
<shenmue> наверное
<NoOova> shenmue: вот бы убунта ввела дистриб навроде BUNTU-MINIMAL
<NoOova> т.е. просто умный инсталятор
<Lex_S> да у ская был мануал как снести много всякого говна прежде чем настроить юнитит
<shenmue> есть такой
<NoOova> с подробным выбором пакетов
<shenmue> называется net - install либо установка без гуи
<NoOova> те. запускаем, выбираем что ставим, кеды, гнм, юнити, хфсе
<Lex_S> и но реально такого говна предустановленного более чем хватает
<[Raiden]> в текстовом установщике естьвыбор, в графичском в убунте никогда не будет
<shenmue> далее установка чего угодно безз рекомендованных пакетов
<NoOova> shenmue: помоему нетинсталл тока у дебиана есть, им я активно пользуюсь
<NoOova> а вот у убунты не видел
<[Raiden]> в других дистрах выбор есть почти во всех
<NoOova> такого
<shenmue> NoOova у убунту тоже есть
<only_you> есть
<Lex_S> ввела бы убунта в инсталлер выбо гном2\гном3\юнити то уже бы тонна вопросов сразу отпала
<only_you> я вот с етого ставлю https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shenmue> никто вам не мешает дописать установщик
<Lex_S> ну, мне не нужно его дописывать
<shenmue> правда все де по момему на сд не влезут
<NoOova> Lex_S: так и представляю как мне тонна людей звонит которые захотели бубунту поставить, с вопросом "что тут выбирать то"
<Lex_S> NoOova: так тут и спрашивают в основном как вернутьгном вместо этого вашего юнити н новых убунтах
<Lex_S> зобанели ведь всех в гугле
<Lex_S> кстате еслиб не заголовки окон в верхей панели, то я  бы вполне был доволен этм юнити
<Lex_S> но оно походу не настраиваемо
<Lex_S> да и вообще только для убунты
<Lex_S> в арче пакет юнити месяц назад был поломан
<[Raiden]> если бы там была нормальная панель , доквнизу с кучей опций, и ещё наутилус заенить из гном3 чем-нить другим
<Lex_S> да простит меня скай
<[Raiden]> могла бы быть конфетка
<[Raiden]> был бы макос гг
<Lex_S> доквнизу?  Оо
<[Raiden]> а нафиг он сбоку и ещё слева?
<shenmue> gconf-cleaner еще к чистилке можна добавить
<[Raiden]> мне не нравится
<Lex_S> а, ты про него
<Lex_S> тогда да
<Lex_S> еслиб оно было настраиваемо - то это универсальное полу-de
<BPOH> пародоксальный пародокс) как установить установщик програм?)))
<BPOH> или как он хотябы называется?
<only_you> synaptic?
<BPOH> only_you:  нет чтото попроще
<artus> BPOH, виндовс с ексешичками?
<[Raiden]> установить установщик ... Через установщик!
<[Raiden]> )
<BPOH> )))))
<only_you> apt-get проще
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search software-center
<BPOH> не знаю как обьяснить в убунте 2 установщика один синаптик и второй при установке убунты 11.10 он сразу на панеле выведен,
<BPOH> во)
<only_you> ubuntu-software-center
<only_you> вроде
<BPOH> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё штука под названием muon на qt, из двух частей. Одна с иконками типа софтваре цнтра, а другая типа синаптика
<Lex_S> что за два символа перед "ест" ?)
<artus> пробелы вестимо
<artus> а мож просто шрифт такой невидимый )
<Lex_S> гг
<Lex_S> земляк таки в баньке был
<artus> интересно, он опять прийдут расказывать сказки , аль таки прочел то хелп )
<artus> *ет
<Lex_S> придёт
<Lex_S> попросит прова на /lib/
<Lex_S> вы тут когданить спите ваще?
<artus> зачем ?
<Lex_S> или сисадмиская болезнь)
<artus> искуственному разуму сон ни к чему )
<[Raiden]> это глюк моего клиента, иногда сам втыкает
<Lex_S> полчетвёртого
<Lex_S> поспать чтоле
<[Raiden]> *проявляет зачатки разума ))
<Lex_S> говорят, помогяет
<[Raiden]> иди спи
<[Raiden]> тоже пойду
<Lex_S> sudo telinit 6
<Lex_S> ой не туда
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-23
<NiteNik> кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой установщика muon в KDE?
<andrex> зачем оно тебе
<andrex> и да
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NiteNik> Процесс: muon-installer PID: 1806 Сигнал завершения: Segmentation fault (11)
<NiteNik> как поправить?
<andrex> и больше ничего не пишет ?
<NiteNik> ну и информация для разработчиков
<NiteNik> только что переустановил систему
<andrex> /etc/init.d/dbus status чё пишет
<NiteNik> открыл - не фурычит сделал kdesudo dolphin
<andrex> от рута
<NiteNik> sudo apt-get upgrade
<NiteNik> sudo apt-get update
<NiteNik> больше ничего не делал
<andrex> выше читай
<NiteNik>  Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service dbus status  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the status(8) utility, e.g. status dbus dbus start/running, process 941
<NiteNik> кубунту cd версия скаченная с официального сайта
<NiteNik> 11.10
<andrex> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__all__&product=muon&content=Segmentation+fault
<andrex> косяк в нём, вобщем
<andrex> попробуй репы добавить все и обновится
<NiteNik> ок
<NiteNik> ща попробую
<NiteNik> как их добавить?
<andrex> в гугл
<andrex> ppa:echidnaman/qapt-experimental или отсюда поставь, или вабще не юзай его
<andrex> там ман есть как ppa добавляется
<NiteNik> а скинь если можно какой нить обучающий ресурс
<NiteNik> дабы не донимать вопросами
<NiteNik> я б рад но совсем ничего не знаю о кубунте
<NiteNik> да и вообще линуксе
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<NiteNik> я там искал как поставить апсервер с пхп май админ
<NiteNik> ничего толкового не нашел
<andrex> NiteNik: sudo aptitude purge muon-installer && sudo aptitude install muon-installer комуто помогло
<artus> я б рад но совсем ничего не знаю о кубунте, да и вообще линуксе --- какие разговоры тогда о вебсервера могут быть? ))
<andrex> читай по ссылке выше там есть как ппа добавлять
<NiteNik> пробывал
<andrex> artus: да етот инсталлер у половины кедоводов не работает)
<andrex> там куча багрепортов
<artus> а нафиг юзать корявую поделку ?
<NiteNik> с апсервером я на винде работаю
<andrex> и причём тут это??
<NiteNik> тут верстка удобнее
<artus> NiteNik, а на венде тоже уже документацию не читают, докатились до случайного мышкотыкательства ? ))
<NiteNik> визуальные редакторы круче
<andrex> aptitude наше всё
<andrex> про инсталлер)
<NiteNik> на винде скачивают денвер
<artus> да убейтесь вы уже с денвером то
<artus> у вас обострение чтоль у всех ?
<artus> :D
<andrex> гг
<NiteNik> ну вот - копаюсь учусь разбираюсь
<andrex> денверо мания
<artus> тоже мне нашли непонято что)
<NiteNik> денвера стало мало
<NiteNik> 7 или 8й раз сношу систему
<artus> NiteNik, на дебианпро ссылку давал?
<artus> NiteNik, зачем ?
<NiteNik> пытаюсь поставть апсервер
<NiteNik> то мон сдохнет
<NiteNik> то пхп админ не работает
<NiteNik> точнее пхп админ я так и не запустил ни разу
<andrex> чё мануал уже не можем с капипастить нормально
<artus> уважаемый , ваше апсервер возможно поймут только ваши однокласники, извольте точнее выражать суть вещей )
<andrex> там даже мудрить ничё не надо
<NiteNik> мои однокласники такие же старые и дубовые как и я
<NiteNik> )
<artus> вобщет вебсервер поднимаетцо в одно движение руки
<artus> # aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<artus> все
<artus> в чем проблема 7 )))
<NiteNik> апатч2 пхп5 мускуль встают нормально
<artus> иии?
<artus> все встает нормально
<NiteNik> пхп админ не хочет ни в какую
<artus> руки ровняем, или внимательно читаем . при установке , оно вопросы задает
<NiteNik> а можно ли тут сделать какой то бекап
<NiteNik> чтобы в случае чего не сносить
<NiteNik> а просто откатить систему назад
<artus> NiteNik, проверено на фиговой куче систем, виртуалок и вообще , оно не может не ставитцо, ибо простое как дверной косяк
<NiteNik> задает
<artus> откати) если ты бекап делал)
<NiteNik> пароли мускуля помню
<NiteNik> выбираю апатч
<NiteNik> я не делал
<NiteNik> сейчас у меня свежеустановленная система
<NiteNik> как сделать бекап?
<NiteNik> тут для меня вообще все новое
<artus> некоторым видать проще на единственном железе фигней страдать , вместо того чтоб в виртуалке поднять и сношатцо
<XuMuK> artus: здарова)
<artus> XuMuK, пыщ
<NiteNik> на виртуалке не то всетаки
<NiteNik> я уже знаю чего хочу
<NiteNik> и пытаюсь уже это собрать
<artus> NiteNik, ты с головой посорился? или не дружил? ))) ты вообще как считаеш, вебсервера в интернетах на чем крутятцо? )))
<artus> ты не повериш но в виртуалках :D
<NiteNik> я думал ты про сборку линукса на виртуальной машине
<NiteNik> вырожайся точнее
<andrex> жм
<artus> NiteNik, вобщето я про то и сказал
<XuMuK> умного включил))
<XuMuK> мол это ты не таг понел))
<XuMuK> ыы
<andrex> !kwm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kwm'
<andrex> странно
<XuMuK> ибо
<andrex> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<XuMuK> !kvm
<NiteNik> блин зато вы всегда все знали
<artus> что за дурачкая припычка, залезть в новую систему, и начать сразу все отламывать, сунуть ручки куда не надо ломая , и не в состоянии даже ответить на вопрос - а чего собсно то надо , главное не читать никакой документации
<NiteNik> сразу и ничему не учились
<artus> вообще
<artus> NiteNik, 2 недели гонял в виртуалке, потом снес офтопик , чтоб небыло соблазна, и чита-читал-читал
<artus> для того чтоб научится правельно вормулировать вопросы
<artus> а не тупил
<andrex> NiteNik: мы учились, просто надо иметь способность к само обучению и много терпения и выдержки, и желаткельно мозги
<artus> NiteNik, проведи аналогию с машинкой, водиш?
<NiteNik> нет
<artus> NiteNik, на велосипеде ездиш?
<NiteNik> )
<NiteNik> ну метафору понял
<andrex> машину купиль, права купиль, а ездить не купиль,))
<artus> ну так вот ты с велосипеда сел в машинку, а еще лучше в вертолет, твои первые действия? пимпочки дергать иль всеж найти кой нить мануал то ?
<NiteNik> просто все то же самое получалось на убунту
<NiteNik> без проблем
<NiteNik> пересел на кубунту
<artus> тут фраза я на колесах катался и оно тоже железное не канает
<NiteNik> и поплыли баги фикстить которые я не представляю кака
<artus> NiteNik, нафиг на кубунту лез? ))
<NiteNik> блин понравилась
<NiteNik> мне для верстки в основном
<artus> NiteNik, или ты как представитель старой формации покупаеш неведомую фигню в магазине даже не поинтеревовавшись чего оно собственно такое ? зато прикольное на вид )
<andrex> я собственно различий кроме названия и некоторыми пакетами не вижу, по этому не отмазка
<artus> кто для верстки? кубунту ?
<artus> я чегой то пропустил в этом мире ? ))
<andrex> да для вёрстки и винда соййдёт
<NiteNik> сойдет
<artus> для верстки и доса хватит если что )
<NiteNik> вот насчет доса я сомневаюсь
<andrex> ну дос както уже не в моде
<NiteNik> ну пофигу
<NiteNik> блин
<NiteNik> в общем туфтология
<artus> NiteNik, вобщем ставь 11.04 , выбирай класический гном, и хоть обверстайся там ) паралельно освоишся )
<artus> а как поймеш что с чем кушать , тогда и будеш выбирать себе де и смотреть на окружения )
<andrex> и гугл друг униксойда
<artus> месяца через 2 пользования )
<NiteNik> а что на кде посоветуете?
<andrex> nano
<artus> NiteNik, советую тебе саамый безболезненный вариант )
<NiteNik> для меня убунту 11.10 прошла безболезненно
<artus> NiteNik, а вебсервер поднимай в виртуалке, нетинстал, базовая система , ставиш туды апачимусклипхп и будет тебе счастье )
<NiteNik> мне даже не полноценный серв сойдет
<artus> хотя извращайся как тебе хочется) если не надоест то через пол годика поймеш что дебе годно советовали )
<NiteNik> не спорю
<NiteNik> просто поработал с настроенным никсом на кде
<NiteNik> представь себе фаербаг в мозилле с кнопочкой сейв
<artus> ии, причем тут кде ?
<NiteNik> подключением jqery простым щелчком мыши и редактированием движка на пхп практически без прикосновения к коду
<artus> синяя машина фигня , я поездил на такойже но красной и с антикрылом и она круче ездит , потому что красная , ипомытая
<artus> NiteNik, причем тут мозила к кде ?
<artus> ты теплое с мягким путаеш)
<NiteNik> нет такой мозиллы
<artus> где нет?
<NiteNik> есть операционка которую под такое пытаюсь заточить
<NiteNik> в общем что и зачем даже не важно
<artus> ладно, точи ) когда коту скучно он тоже не знает чем занятцо ))
<NiteNik> просто скажите что почитать
<NiteNik> как сделать бекап
<andrex> artus: не надо про бекап))
<NiteNik> как подключать репрозории
<artus> NiteNik, на форуме есть много вкусного, там даже по разделам разбито) начинаяя от я дурак , 2 часа в линуксе и тут ничеговащенеработает, и до как пробросить пачку ip адресов по впн на другой конец земного шара
<NiteNik> вот мне пока ближе первое
<NiteNik> прост много читал о сообществе линуксоидов
<artus> нет чтоб почитать что то нужное
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/репозитории
<andrex> и так далее
<andrex> и про права там есть, если ты о ком я думаю
<NiteNik> тоесть весь этот текст выше ты мог сократить до - "добавь вначале sudo wget?"
<andrex> зачем
<andrex> жмякни по кнопке загрузить пдф
<NiteNik> блин думал хоть muon настрою
<NiteNik> эх
<NiteNik> спасибо за помощь
<andrex> муон не нужен
<NiteNik> мне больше понравился центр приложений убунту
<andrex> а если так охото я тебе дал список багрепортов по нему, пиши тутда
<NiteNik> какая есть альтернатива?
<NiteNik> ток не атитюд
<NiteNik> эт всеравно что апт-гет посоветовать
<NiteNik> для меня по крайне мере
<andrex> синаптик)
<andrex> или снести kubuntu-desktop и поставить ubuntu-desktop
<NiteNik> sudo apt-get install sinaptik
<NiteNik> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет sinaptik
<andrex> synaptic
<NiteNik> muon удалять?
<andrex> да делай с ним чё хочешь, или вабще изврат, поставить на кубунту ubuntu-softvare-manager
<NiteNik> а есть что нибудь с более информативной графической оболочкой?
<andrex> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные, напиши свою, как тебе нравится
<NiteNik> ладно спасибо и на этом
<NiteNik> надеюсь ты и правда не мог объяснить более доступно
<NiteNik> но так или иначе очень помог
<NiteNik> спокойной ночи, спасибо за суппорт
<andrex> хм у кого то может и ночь 12:45
<baronos> хех)) видать  не скучно было)
<Kobzar> re
<StealthVipera47> Ku
<baronos> ихааа, вервый раз пульс слетел)))
<baronos> п*
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<StealthVipera47> )
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<scogra> о, так лучше)
<StealthVipera47> :D
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<Vlad___> всем привет
<User873[web]> Всем привет!
<Vlad___> плагиатор
<User873[web]> странный глюк: U11.10 + FF 10.0.2 очень часто при открытии флеша падает сеанс пользователя. Кто-нибудь такое встречал?
<User873[web]> * Ununtu 11.10 x64
<baronos> User873[web]: нвидиа карта?
<Vlad___> всё дело в флеше и в убунте
<User873[web]> intel HD 3000
<Vlad___> флеш отказался продолжать разработку убунты. вчера новость была
<baronos> User873[web]: гном3 или Юнити?
<User873[web]> Юнити
<baronos> хмм, интересно, такое встречал только с гном3 и последними дровами нвидиа. При просмотре флеша в браузерах выкидывало в gdm/
<User873[web]> так интересно то, что раньше не выбрасывало, а вчера переустановил систему, все репы для обновления указал как и раньше и вот: получи фашист гранату =)
<User873[web]> снести что-ли ФФ и флеш и накатать заново...
<User873[web]> флеш себя тоже странно ведет: ПКМ настройки - окно появляется, но ни на какие действия не реагирует и не закрывается,только F5
<Zemlyak> Привет
<Zemlyak> Подскажите плиз. А можно как нибудь man или инфо расифицировать?
<Zemlyak> !man sh
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='man sh'
<Zemlyak> !man info
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='man info'
<Zemlyak> !info info
<baronos> Zemlyak: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=bash&russian=0&category=&submit=%F0%CF%CB%C1%DA%C1%D4%D8+man
<Zemlyak> да это ты ссылку на sh дал
<Zemlyak> а полностью ман руссифицировать реально?
<Kyshtynbai> А нафига это надо?
<vir0id> Zemlyak реально, если ты знаешь анлг. яз.
<StealthVipera47> Test
<vir0id> StealthVipera47 тесто?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<mivulf> .
<NoOova> всех с праздником
<mivulf> NoOova: спасибо, и тебя!
<Kobzar> и меня ?
<mivulf> Kobzar: а почему бы нет? )
<alltime> всем привет
<alltime> 13:29:44] … никак не могу разобраться с дровами на ubuntu [13:31:16] Шуба Иван Викторович: зашел на http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx скачал нужный драйвер, при его запуске пишет Не удалось открыть файл «/home/ivan/Загрузки/ati-…ller-11-12-x86.x86_64.run».РедактоÑ
<alltime> что подскажете. укакую он хочет кодировку?
<baronos> cp1251 наверно
<alltime> есть кирилическая windows 1251, но при ней тоже не запускается
<alltime> при скачке драйвера я указывал систему linux
<alltime> перефразирую - как установить дрова на гигтег 10.04?
<baronos> значит koi8 кодировка
<Lex_S> что мешает сделать путь до файла без русских символов?
<Lex_S> или в чём проблема-то, а то у меня ваше первое сообщение обрезалось
<baronos> флеш сломался в хроме((
<baronos> и в мозилле тоже(
<baronos> один эпифани с хтмл5 и gnash работает))
<TheFalkorr> baronos: умвр
<baronos> хмм. значит буду копать.
<Lex_S> лучше закапывать
<Lex_S> флеш
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: и весь инет в догонку
<mivulf> btw, здесь кто-нибудь пользуется аналогами evernote? если да, подскажите, какими
<NoOova> вчера на хабре про флеш писали
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: где только не писали про флеш
<TheFalkorr> только мало кто решил прочесть
<NoOova> да и давно понятно что "эдоооуубии" уже венки вьют
<NoOova> по флешу
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ты то хоть прочел, о чем писали?
<NoOova> ну в кратце что разработка новых версий прекращена, выходят только обновдения
<NoOova> как то так
<dcnk> адоба официально отказалась от поддержки флеша для никсов с версии 11.2
<TheFalkorr> ага.и для линукса терь флеш будет только под пеппер апи.
<TheFalkorr> в хрмое он уже внедрен
<TheFalkorr> в могилле свой нетскейп апи.но код пеппера открыт.так что и остальыне прилепят
<NoOova> TheFalkorr:  по мне это только плюс
<TheFalkorr> и флеш будет собирать гугл.который не плюет на линукс
<TheFalkorr> такшо рано хоронят
<TheFalkorr> эта новость эталонный детектор идиотов
<NoOova> флеш давно пора похоронить
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: зачем?
<dcnk> тормозиит
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: если бы адоб не положили на линукс - никто бы не старался бы его похоронить
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: еще больше просто из фанатизма, ибо закрытый
<TheFalkorr> забывая, что половина дров к железкам у них закрытые
<TheFalkorr> лицемеры
<NoOova> бла бла бла
<artus> dcnk, где тормозит? на говносайтах может и так, ютубчек фуллхд не больше чем на 30% напрягает камешек, причем бег поддержки гпу )
<TheFalkorr> artus: дык.у фанатиков все тормозит, что им не нравится:)
<dcnk> даа - в соцсетях
<artus> ну так буратино же
<dcnk> :-\
<TheFalkorr> эвилус самсебеюс дендросапиенс
<dcnk> поздравьте я наконецто постиг мирку с иркой
<artus> извращенец
<baronos> кошмар то какой
<dcnk> miranda & irc
<TheFalkorr> artus: а ты удивляешься, что у него флеш тормозит
<artus> миранда уже минкой стала , куда катится этот мир
<artus> *р
<baronos> artus: у меня эмпати сломал все настройки знц, сбросил буффер и автоконнект каналов))
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: сравни производительность флеша под виндой и флеша под убунтой
<artus> baronos,  я говорил что емпати зло, причем унылое )
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: адын в адын
<NoOova> и скажи ещё что "одинакого"
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: я сравнивал
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: я тоже
<NoOova> на одном и том же компе
<baronos> artus: согласен, для ирки не стоит юзать. но вот в остальном это вещь хорошая)
<NoOova> комп был не сильный и производительность координально отличалась
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: с вендой, гдле ускорение работает искаропке
<TheFalkorr> и с линуксом, где его надо настроить
<TheFalkorr> так?
<artus> NoOova, у некоторых и апач натягивается тосле 8ми перестановок системы, ты к таким же относишся ? )
<TheFalkorr> а у мну нет ускорения жэпэу искаропки нигде
<NoOova> я не знаю что такое гдле
<dcnk> ))
<TheFalkorr> и что в винде, что в убунде было все одинаково
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну так.ктож тебе виноват, что логики у тя нет
<NoOova> artus: что за провокации?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: советую потренировать ее:)тогда очепятки будут проскакивать мимо внимания, и ты сможешь понимать слова сложнее трех букв
<artus> NoOova, это констатация
<NoOova> artus: давай не будем
<artus> NoOova, причем тут тупизм говносетей с их корявым плеером к флешу ? ))
<dcnk> пойду пошарюсь есчё по каналам
<artus> 1080 играется без тормозов, вообще , какие могут быть проблемыЫ?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: у меня флеш на убунте работает напорядок медленнее чем на том же компе на винде
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: я тебе уже рассказал почему
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: ещё раз, пожалуйста
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: не.не люблю повторять.считаю бессмсленным занятием, если человек не смог понять с первого раза
<NoOova> ) ладно что мне с тобой спорить )
<artus> NoOova, http://itmages.ru/image/view/433185/600e90ce соврал, 1080p грузит на 70 в среднем )))
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: кстати у меня дрова на видяху везде проприентарные стояли
<NoOova> что на убунте что на венде
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: и?
<NoOova> Nvidia
<artus> хотя откинуть предыдущие вкладки, и остальные работающие программы, будет гдето около 55
<NoOova> ну разве из этого не следует что успорение гпу включено?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: мои дрова поддерживают ускорение.но его включать надо вручную.ибо иксы и меса слишком злобные
<artus> у меня с ускорением наоборот тупить начинает все безбожно :D
<artus> посему и вырублены все ускорялки
<TheFalkorr> artus: у мну без ускорения проца нехватат на влц с матрешкой и ютюбик
<dcnk> поподробней
<artus> вобщем фразы "флеш тормозит" мимо
<TheFalkorr> иксы тормозят страшнее
<NoOova> artus: как мимо то =) если он тормозит
<TheFalkorr> видео в плеере нагружает проц больше, чем в винде.и дело не во флеше.а в иксах
<artus> так же как и огнелис жрет по 2 гига памяти ))
<NoOova> я щас не про видел говорю потоковое
<NoOova> а про всякие флеш9менюшки и галереи на сайте
<artus> NoOova, скрин выше
<NoOova> которые на яваскрипте написанные работали бы на порядок быстрее
<artus> видево смотрю в хд онлайн
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну так какая разница что отображает флеш, если дело в иксах?
<dcnk> он тормозит то от коннекта с серваком
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: ну а какой мне смысл испльзовать флеш, если псле его отключения тотального и включения везде хтмл5 плееров я получаю не тормозящий браузер?
<artus> dcnk, причем тут флеш к корявости самого сервера ? ))
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: дык хтмл 5 может только тег видео.а ты сам сказал, что у флеша больше функций
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: вообще я такого не говорил, но Audio + Video + Canvas в большинстве случаев дстаточно
<NoOova> Понятно что AS3 имеет больше воможностей чем js
<NoOova> но я готов от них отказаться ради комфортной работы
<NoOova> к примеру, angry birds это же хтмль5
<TheFalkorr> вообще чтобы похоронить флеш одного ябла мало
<TheFalkorr> нужно андроид перевести на безфлешие (и его многие возненавидят)
<TheFalkorr> как минимум
<TheFalkorr> венду в этом плане контроллировать не получится, как и прочие десктопные
<TheFalkorr> такшо пара гвоздей в гроб флеша в руках брина
<Evilkiss> Народ, умираю
<artus> умирай
<Evilkiss> ты всегда добр
<TheFalkorr> Evilkiss: те помочь?могу добить
<NoOova> Evilkiss: тут все ппц добрые
<NoOova> особенно эти двое
<Evilkiss> Помощь с командой fork(), как сделать, чтоб печатал букву в for loop со скоростью 1 секунды
 * NoOova запустил оратный отсчет от 10
<NoOova> хм странно
<NoOova> Evilkiss: ты хоть скажи про что ты =)
<NoOova> и каким образом fork() связан с for
<Evilkiss> NoOova: Ну, ты знаком с функцией fork()?
<NoOova> Evilkiss: я знаком с c++ на уровне 2 семестров c++ в универе
<NoOova> 3 года  назад
<Evilkiss> NoOova: С помощью которой создаём новые child процессы
<NoOova> Evilkiss: но нас обоих щас зобанят опять
<Evilkiss> NoOova: почему?
<NoOova> потому что тут добрый артус
<Evilkiss> NoOova: Не, там опять спрашиваю, чтоль?
<Zemlyak> На убунте токо у меня тачпад работает хреново?
<baronos> из хрома пропал альса-плагин который отображался в приложениях настроек звука. либы стоят альса плагина. переустанавливал. безрезультатно.
<TheFalkorr> Zemlyak: ага
<Evilkiss> Zemlyak: Да, только у тебя
<TheFalkorr> baronos: дак он на пульс ушел
<Zemlyak> он работает но линейку не крутит. Как можно это поправить?
<Evilkiss> NoOova: Вот мне нужно сделать так, чтоб в каждом детище, в for loope принтовал букву А через каждую 1 секунду
<artus> Evilkiss, ну делай )
<Zemlyak> и еще вопросик. Если я хочу запустит скажим несколько прог через терминал. Мне для каждой проги нужно запускать отдельный терминал:?
<NoOova> while (true) { printf('A'); sleep(1);}
<NoOova> нет&
<NoOova> ?
<artus> Zemlyak, program &
<Zemlyak> через &?
<Zemlyak> или через пробел?
<Evilkiss> NoOova:  Вот как такого добиться? Если использую функцию sleep() то он мне вообще ничего не печатает через секунду
<artus> Zemlyak, в конце добась просто
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ппц ты озадачил :)
<artus> Zemlyak, а на предмет тача, на форуме поищи на предмет настройки тачпада, там про конфиг синаптика или дописывания в xorg что то было
<Zemlyak> Artus спасибо что не кикнул)
<artus> Zemlyak, а должен был? )))
<Zemlyak> ну да. Отправь меня еще на денек учить)
<artus> Zemlyak, в кои веки ты задаеш более мение адекватно вопросы ))
<artus> Zemlyak, но веть пошло же на пользу то ))
<artus> *l
<artus> ррр, *д
<TheFalkorr> artus: как думаш бета или анстейбл хром поставить?
<artus> нее, нафиг
<NoOova> artus: я кстати полчти дописал бекапер
<NoOova> остановился на проверке занятого места на фтп
<artus> NoOova, хм, зачем ? не проще ли на фтп организовать проверку и подчищать хвосты
<NoOova> зато все что бекапить берет из конфигов навроде conf.d и сам заливает на фтп
<NoOova> artus: artus на фаствпс ограничение 100 гб на бекап-сервере
<Zemlyak> rar архиватор посоветуйте. Или есть какие то модули на стандартный менеджер архивов?
<artus> аа
<artus> Zemlyak, sudo apt-get install unrar
<openvoid> rar не нужен
<hunter-12> Если надо скачать что-то в рар архиве-нужен
<artus> не, сам рар не нужен, из за него приключаются траблы с кирилицей )
<hunter-12> Ну да, лучше бы его не было )
<hunter-12> Траблы бывают
<NoOova> тут надо задавать вопросы типа "господа, а почему нотепад под вайном неверно открывает текстовые файлы с кириллическими символами соххраненными в гедите"
<NoOova> сразу все просыпаются ))))))))
<hunter-12> Потому что котировка разная ) Только зачем нужно так открывать? )
<Zemlyak> А можно перенести директорию /home на другой локальный диск?
<hunter-12> *кодировка
<hunter-12> Впринципе можно
<artus> но смысла никакого
<NoOova> Zemlyak: наверное разлогиниться, остановить гдм или что у вас там в юнити перейти в реальную консоль и залогиниться отрута. потом проводить манипуляции
<Zemlyak> ну у меня у меня на стоит /home на локальном диске вместе с корневым катологом. Боюся после моих проб что нибудь станет
<baronos> ничего, переустановишь и уже сделаешь два раздела.
<Zemlyak> они у меня сделаны. Токо /home прописан не на тот локальный диск
<baronos> вот у меня сломался альса-плагин, я психанул обновился до унстабле тестинг, щас все окончательно доломается и буду переустанавливать ОС. так что это нормально)
<Zemlyak> так как поменять точку монтирования?
<Zemlyak> только переустановкой?
<artus> про fstab почитай
<sharikoff> путем ковыряния шаловливыми ручками файла fstab
<artus> sharikoff, ping
<sharikoff> artus:понг
<openvoid> только вопрос в том что менять надо не точку монтирования а то что монтируется
<sharikoff> эт ты щас с кем разговаривал?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> причем только на сахар
<Dmitrix> Привет! подскажите плз команду чтобы расспаковать все rar архивы в папке в одну папку
<artus> find ./ -iname "*rar" -exec mv {} /path/folder \;
<sharikoff> почему мв?
<openvoid> рм лучше
<openvoid> гг
<artus> sharikoff, ну в конкретную папку
<sharikoff> распаковать
<sharikoff> а не переместить
<artus> а , то не из той оперы )
<TheFalkorr> unrar -x *rar
<Dmitrix> unrar -x *rar не работает
<Dmitrix> а find ./ -iname "*rar" -exec mv {} /path/folder \; непонимаю что это такое? Оо
<Dmitrix> мне надо не переместить архивы а распаковать их
<openvoid> удали их и не мучайся
<Dmitrix> openvoid: по делу есть что?
<TheFalkorr> unrar x *.rar
<TheFalkorr> без тире
<openvoid> мв на унрар замени
<artus> Dmitrix, это если архивы в отдельных папках ) сложить их в кучку )
<Dmitrix> TheFalkorr:  не распаковывает
<openvoid> я же говорю рар не нужен
<Dmitrix> а что нужно?
<openvoid> 7z на худой конец
<Dmitrix> ну так как хоть 7z распаковать 100500 архивов в одну папку?
<openvoid> find ./ -iname "*rar" -exec unrar x {}
<openvoid> посмотри какой ключик задает папку и добавь
<openvoid> даже просто <path_to_extract\>
<Dmitrix> openvoid: find: отсутствует аргумент у `-exec'
<openvoid> find ./ -iname "*rar" -exec unrar x {} /somepath \;
<TheFalkorr> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-4TBXow1Pc0I/T0Yxkp3jlWI/AAAAAAAARkg/lF3ogbDLKh8/w402/0.jpg
<tomchak> посмотрите пожалуйста http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184131.0
<Dmitrix> вот как надо было cd /папка куда надо разархивировать && find /папка с архивами/ -iname "*rar" -exec rar e {}  \;
<SKIF_BY> Здравствуйте
<openvoid> !ask | SKIF_BY
<ubuntuhelp> SKIF_BY: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Dmitrix> либо все слишком надменны чтобы отвечать =)
<SKIF_BY> есть сервер с контроллером sasmf8i хочу на него поставить ubuntu server, но при установке не видит контроллера и соответственно не видит raid. Кто поможет?
<openvoid> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Server+Products&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+RAID+Controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+RAID+Controller+SASMF8I
<openvoid> вопрос только как прикрутить драйвер при установке
<SKIF_BY> так там же только дрова под suse
<artus> а может на софтовом собрать?
<artus> эт я так, просто спрашиваю ))
<SKIF_BY> на софт raid?
<artus> угу, апаратные как то сейчас и не выигрывают у совтовых
<artus> а в случае смерти контролера вобще пичаль будет
<artus> *a
<SKIF_BY> по скорости да, но если raid рассыплется?
<artus> ну по собираемости он не уступает перед хардом
<SKIF_BY> просто есть эта конкретная железяка и изменить конфигурацию - не судьба
<artus> хотя если есть желание заморочится, может собрать конечно драйвер, http://asteriskpbx.ru/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=1737103 держи
<NikolayKHV> Уважаемые ... не могу поставить убунту 2 день (ни с диска ни с флешки) ... собрал себе комп ... мать Asus P8H67 начитался косяк в том что BIOS UEFI вообще не дает возможности установить другую ОС Кроме Windows ... На форумах пишут возможное решение этой проб
<SKIF_BY> спасибо. я подобное читал - думал мозг взорвётся ))
<artus> SKIF_BY, ну так конфиг и не надо менять, mdadm в руки и понеслась )
<artus> SKIF_BY, вобщем про какие то особые косяки я как то не слышал, но вот про успешные собирания убиенных разным способом масивов положительного читал
<SKIF_BY> я пока начинающий линуксоид, и мне такое пока тяжеловато переваривать
<artus> SKIF_BY, почитай, сравни, определись, но софт предпочтительнее
<openvoid> только рейд0 делать не надо
<SKIF_BY> спасибо. ладно пора бежать
<NikolayKHV> Вообще реально поставить linux на PC с биос UEFI???
<andrex> nicloay: реально, у меня стоит
<andrex> NikolayKHV:
<NikolayKHV> <andrex> как ты это поставил в двух словах если не трудно
<andrex> неповеришь, просто взял и посавил
<NikolayKHV> <andrex> это понятно всмысле ты выключил UEFI как то ? я не понял
<NikolayKHV> <andrex> я как только не извращался не катит
<andrex> NikolayKHV: нет ничё я не выключал
<NikolayKHV> <andrex> не могу поставить убунту 2 день (ни с диска ни с флешки) ... собрал себе комп ... мать Asus P8H67 начитался косяк в том что BIOS UEFI вообще не дает возможности установить другую ОС Кроме Windows ... На форумах пишут возможное решение этой проблемы  GRUB
<NikolayKHV> <andrex> всмысле ты просто взял флешку залил образ и поставил все просто ?
<andrex> да
<TheFalkorr> можно было остановиться на том, что ты начитался всякого
<NikolayKHV> наверно я ее не поставлю
<andrex> NikolayKHV: биос обновить попробуй
<andrex> NikolayKHV: у меня до обновления биоса винда встовать не хотела) а линукс всал, ну а потом винт здох с виндой
<NikolayKHV> <andrex> a downgrade биоса возможен в случае косяков я не занимался этим просто еще
<andrex> NikolayKHV: дда, а и поколупайся в биосе, там гдето защита всёже должна выключатся, темболее он на руском
<NikolayKHV> <andrex> ладно буду с ним воевать
<andrex> и да uefi ты не отключиш никак, это сам биос, можно только попытатся защиту выключить, ну или попробывать сгенерировать сертификат для неё
<brestows> народ кто нить в курсе что с комнатой  ubuntu-ru-dev
<brestows> она вообще фунциклирует ?
<Vlad___> подскажите, в настройке иксов есть какая-нибудь опция связанная с выключением экрана(при простое)?
<artus> есть
<Vlad___> artus: ты её знаешь?
<artus> ты бы озвучил для начала чего тебе надо то
<Vlad___> отключить энергосберегающий режим
<Vlad___> монитора
<artus> отключай дкмс
<Vlad___> dkmc?
<artus> [/home/artus]% bones /etc/rc.local
<artus> sleep 30 && xset -dpms;
<artus> exit 0
<artus> дпмс
<Vlad___> спасибо, буду копать дальше
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<only_you> пыщь-пыщь ололо, я водій нло
<LinuxNewbie> интересно, что управляло моим мозгом, когда я покупал USB ADSL модем Zyxel P-630S
<only_you> алкоголь?)
<LinuxNewbie> дрова под новые ядра не компилятся, придётся делать откат на Убунту 9.04
<LinuxNewbie> если б алкоголь :D
<LinuxNewbie> а то ж ведь желание сэкономить одну розетку
<LinuxNewbie> в сетевом фильтре :)
<LinuxNewbie> теперь придётся ковырять вытаскивать функционал из вин-дров
<shenmue> некисло так с поездом. 20 км в час всего а гормошка на весь мир
<LinuxNewbie> или пытаться запустить эти дрова из под Вайна, что чревато получением звания "извращенец года"
<openvoid> не получиться с вайном и званием
<LinuxNewbie> почему? В вайне нет эмуляции функций вин-ядра?
<LinuxNewbie> только api, разве?
<openvoid> интрефейс поднимаяеся в кернеле у вайна туда ходу нет
<LinuxNewbie> аа
<baronos> LinuxNewbie: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19628.0
<shenmue> Свежеустановленная Ubuntu 7.10
<LinuxNewbie> baronos, спасибо. Это я читал в первую очередь, наверное, лучшее, что читал на эту тему.
<shenmue> почему?
<LinuxNewbie> baronos, там же и упомянуто, что начиная с Убунты 9.10 для моего мопеда метод не катит
<shenmue> "возврашение USB ADSL модемов Zyxel  " тоже почитай
<shenmue> еще "месть USB ADSL модемов Zyxel"  круто
<LinuxNewbie> нарыл вчера дрова поновее
<LinuxNewbie> скомпилячил, сделал make install (make install с одним Warning'ом вышел)
<LinuxNewbie> пытаюсь сделать modprobe: лампочки на мопеде даже не секуду не вспыхивают, в консоль ничего не пишется
<LinuxNewbie> дрова не под этот мопед, а под мопед на том же чипсете
<LinuxNewbie> Unicorn II
<LinuxNewbie> только не те, что Coel в теме указывал
<LinuxNewbie> но, вроде, похоже
<LinuxNewbie> но модем - 0 эмоций
<LinuxNewbie> в общем, Zyxel меня разозлил
<LinuxNewbie> будет больше времени и денег - отревершу его дрова нафиг :D
<LinuxNewbie> а щас думаю... раз мой мопед можно завести под 9.04... а под 9.10 эти же дрова не компилятся, ссылаясь на отсутствие неких полей в структурах ядра... может, есть способ сэмулировать старое ядро на новом
<LinuxNewbie> исходники вчера пытался глянуть, там, помимо текстов на C++, есть ещё два бинарника
<artus> поставить старое ядро, ли разбирать драйвера и писать патч
<shenmue> а я всё думал с кем он говорит
<artus> shenmue, сам с собой беседу тихонько ведет )
<LinuxNewbie> ага, типа того :)
<shenmue> LinuxNewbie приятно поговорить с умным человеком =)
<LinuxNewbie> в принципе, разобрать дрова - это интересно, только вот эти бинарные объектные файлы в ИСХОДНИКАХ (фипмварь, что ли?) как бы не пришлось реверсить
<LinuxNewbie> *фирмварь
<artus> LinuxNewbie, а чего, компилят уже из бинарных файлов чтоль?
<artus> !toolbox | Lorgus
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<Lorgus> ээээээ
<LinuxNewbie> artus, часть сорцов на сяц, а ещё там уже скомпиленные объектные файлы
<Lorgus> artus,  а нафик мне это ???
<LinuxNewbie> artus, сперва тоже была мысль, что затупил и подумал на свои же скомпиленные файлы
<LinuxNewbie> artus, однако ж нет
<XuMuK> Lorgus: пригодицо)
<Lorgus> угу
<Lorgus>  кто нить AtMega занимается тут ???
 * LinuxNewbie - полный ламер в AtMega, чисто интересовался
<baronos> у кого то скайп исчезал из трея?)
<artus> вселенский заговор, флеш ломается, скайп исчезает, грядет столкновение миров и конец света ))
<openvoid> у меня он никогда и не появлялся
<[Raiden]> грядёт самоочищение hdd
<baronos> не, он у меня не исчезает, мне надо чтоб он автозапускался, но при этом висел в процессах и не было видно в трее.
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> закрыл окно контактов и опа
 * LinuxNewbie выключил комп от греха подальше
<[Raiden]> может он просто падает нафиг?
<openvoid> не жужжит в процессах, трындит ктото вошел кто то вышел
<baronos> openvoid: как мне так сделать?
<artus> может жужжалка поломалась? )
<openvoid> у мя юнити, все по дефрлту
<baronos> блин, в гш так не получится(
<openvoid> само с самого начала так работает
<[Raiden]> смотрите какой забавный косяк превью ГШ я поймал http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0223/h_1330014991_2824983_8661275e02.png
<[Raiden]> При этом раб столы нельзя было увидеть и переключиться на них
<baronos> gs-3.2.1
<baronos> там еще было парочку багов с превью
<shenmue> baronos нука отомсти ему за гш
<shenmue> покажи бажные кеды
<baronos> shenmue: гыы, да они настолько багнутые что даже не ставятся на мой пропитанный гш комп)
<LinuxNewbie> речь о послежних кедах?
<LinuxNewbie> *последних
<artus> ну последний же гш рейден не тестит)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/433537/06d2bd09 а так кеды замечательны :D
<LinuxNewbie> artus, талантище :D
 * baronos ржот как конь
<andrex> ну да кеды очень няшны http://itmages.ru/image/view/433556/f00a0324
<baronos> юнити продвинутей для удаления из трея иконок((
<LinuxNewbie> andrex, кеды рулят! Даже в таком состоянии они дали сделать скриншот!
<andrex> ага
<LinuxNewbie> блин, а я в гноме по-первой никак не мог свыкнуться с меню вверху
<shenmue> хы у мну даже на 98 винде панель наверху была
<LinuxNewbie> привыкал, привыкал, а потом снёс нижнюю панельку, а верхнюю на её место поставил
<LinuxNewbie> ну и окошки туда сворачивать апплет
<openvoid> как бы я хотел сказать что винда навсегда осталась в моей твердой памяти
<LinuxNewbie> а столько рабочих столов мне всё же не надо... я ж мебелью не торгую :)
<LinuxNewbie> openvoid, счастливец. А я до сих пор не могу найти замену OllyDbg
<LinuxNewbie> или я что-то неправильно понял
<baronos> LinuxNewbie: http://www.codef00.com/projects#debugger
<baronos> LinuxNewbie: http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/
<LinuxNewbie> baronos, спасибо! Буду пробовать :)
<baronos> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<LinuxNewbie> наверное, постепенно обрасту нужным софтом
<LinuxNewbie> в принципе, почти всё, что мне нужно из программ, под Linux'ом есть
<LinuxNewbie> единственное, что CAD-программу пока не подобрал по вкусу
<LinuxNewbie> и GIMP глючит, когда пытаюсь убавить Lightness (не Brightness, а именно эту штуковиную)
<andrex> опять в себя ушел)
<baronos> openvoid: слушай, а когда у тя скайп прятался, ты в сети был? и тебе пытались звонить?
<openvoid> был в сети, оно музыку играло когда контакты входили-выходили
<openvoid> мне не звонили
<openvoid> а я не мог, потому что окно не развернуть ниоткуда
<baronos> openvoid: эх, а то не могу отрубить звонки в нем. эмпати и скайп сразу начинают пирем звонка вести.
<baronos> приём*
<openvoid> был какой-то плагин к пиджину, сам запускал инстанцию скайпа, тот хоть в трее и болтался но был под майнд-контролем пиджина
<baronos> я для эмпати его поставил, вот теперь химичу чтоб он исчез но не отключался)
<artus> а какая такая приблуда управляет пульсом? ну али чего нить на подобии гстример-пропертис для кде кто подскажет
<openvoid> недоделанный плагин значит, екзешник если с какимто ключиком запускать то он отдается по апи контролирующему приложению и скайп только в трее
<baronos> райден))
<openvoid> хотя они апи постоянно ломают, может более старая версия скайп поможетт baronos
<openvoid> я както скайп к еджаберду прикручивал, оно даже работало через пень колоду но более старый скайп потребовался
<openvoid> в результате решил скайп похоронить и не жалею
<baronos> ооо user-themes в gnome-twea-tool починили)
<baronos> openvoid: ну я замутил сипнет и через него звоню на скайп. но вот думаю как решить проблему с контактами.
<openvoid> пересаживай их на гугл-талк
<baronos> конечно gnome-contacts подходит, но пока не достаточно хорошо интегрирован с эмпати. со скайп номером косяк небольшой
<shenmue> блин попадалась недавно статья про говорилку в убунту
<shenmue> продинамил куда то
<openvoid> и вообще - нужно иметь известную долю нацизма - свободное не только должно занимать свою нишу среди пропиетарного, но и крайне желательна мучительная смерть пропиетарщины
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/Nke19 =)
<openvoid> глянул почти 32 миллиона пользователей скайпа онлай, помню было только 9 миллионов - ужас какойто в этом безумии я не участвую и кого смогу - отговорю
<LinuxNewbie> В смысле, юзать именно скайп?
<baronos> наоборот
<openvoid> да, удобно конечно но не нужно
<shenmue> 32 миллиона не знают что за ними следят
<openvoid> тем более что достойных альтернатив - вагон
<shenmue> например оператор мегафно
<sharikoff> зачем скайп
<sharikoff> есть же войп
<sharikoff> и в нем есть и чат и видео и голос
<sharikoff> и главное -он мой
<shenmue> скайп теперь принадлежит корпорации зла. а все войпы нарушают патенты
<sharikoff> сервак всмысле..
<sharikoff> войпы не нарушают патентов
<LinuxNewbie> войпы нарушают патенты?
<shenmue> будут
<sharikoff> самое модное в скайпе это кодек
<sharikoff> который удивительного качества на слабых каналах
<LinuxNewbie> если будут, патенты могут вообще пойти подальше (я надеюсь :D )
<openvoid> на эпитафию им этот кодек
<sharikoff> и еще было шифрование
<sharikoff> когда они были еще скайпом
<sharikoff> сейчас мс сказали фсбшникам что мол пацаны мы для вас все откроем
<openvoid> на слабых каналах скайп тоже ложится
<sharikoff> а кодек пилит гугл
<sharikoff> так что скайп не нужен
<LinuxNewbie> я вот чего в патентах не понимаю: ну изобрёл кто-нить что-нить, а мне независимо в голову та же идея пришла. И что, бабло отстёгивать? Сорри за оффтоп.
<sharikoff> тут кто быстрее
<openvoid> если не успел первым добежать до патентного офиса то да
<LinuxNewbie> дык в том-то и прикол
<sharikoff> прикол в том что если хотят денег за лицензию то выпиливай проприетарщину из своего поделия и открывай по бсд лицензии
<sharikoff> если не хотят то юзай так
<sharikoff> какая разница
<sharikoff> =)
<openvoid> не бзд это не наш метод
<LinuxNewbie> так они сопрут бсд и объявят её проприетарщиной
<sharikoff> бсд это как раз наш метод
<sharikoff> вот гпл не совсем наш
<openvoid> наоборот
<sharikoff> ибо требует открыть код если включен кусок кода по гпл
<sharikoff> а я кушать хочу и код открывать не хочу
<sharikoff> к примеру
<sharikoff> а гпл требует
<openvoid> бзд не накормит
<sharikoff> а я не хочу =)
<LinuxNewbie> ну да, мне тоже LGPL больше по душе
<sharikoff> openvoid: да ну
<sharikoff> кормит же
<openvoid> много беркли наелись с тисипиайпи стека в винде
<LinuxNewbie> вообще, лично я совсем не против платить за что-то... писать софт-то сложнее, чем юзать... но без этих дурацких ограничений, как Винде... типа, даже не думай устанавливать на другой комп
<LinuxNewbie> если кто-то умеет защищать свой софт так, что фиг сломаешь... пускай. Но приплетать сюза юризм считаю ошибочным
<LinuxNewbie> *сюда
<LinuxNewbie> блин, задонейтить хотел одному из линуксов, так Webmoney не принимают
<sharikoff> тогда придется за каждый взлом бить по роже
<sharikoff> за каждый взлом проги какой нть
<openvoid> палку юзай
<sharikoff> кстати палка не начала выводить на наши карты?
<artus> sharikoff, а за корявый софт растреливать)
<LinuxNewbie> с палкой гемора много... карточку заводить надо
<openvoid> нет
<sharikoff> я че то прочухал
<openvoid> хотя грозилась
<sharikoff> дык вот жеж грозились..
<sharikoff> балаболы
<sharikoff> яндекс бабки радую последнее время
<sharikoff> *радуют
<openvoid> юридически сложно очень, всякие ЕСН платить и тп
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, да на фиг по роже, можно SaaS юзать или использовать другие продвинутые методы защиты :). Блин, по лицензии берёшь чё-нить, так ещё за свои деньги геморойся с активацией, лиц. ключами и т.п.
<sharikoff> LinuxNewbie: а если спец софт?
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, фонды?
<sharikoff> такой что нужен 3 человекам из тыщи
<sharikoff> ради него поднимать саас? и как его тогда интегрировать?
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, дык может и не стоит настолько спец. фот писать, если денег хочется? :)
<sharikoff> какой нть расчет антенн
<sharikoff> дык за него платят
<sharikoff> а я крупный спец только в антеннах
<sharikoff> и все
<sharikoff> софт писать не на форму кнопок накидать
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, ну тот же Интел хочет уникальные ключи каждому процу теперь присваивать
<sharikoff> это ж не дельфи ешкин кот
<sharikoff> LinuxNewbie: ну и как тебе от этого
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, каждому ПРОЦУ. Аппаратно. Сорри за капс
<sharikoff> тепло стало или холодно?
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, ну, такое фиг взломаешь
<sharikoff> так
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, чтоб такое ломать, надо уметь свои процы выпускать
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, я лично не умею :D
<sharikoff> теперь предположим что они выпустили милион штук процов
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, предположим
<sharikoff> а ключи я так полагаю должны защищать что?
<sharikoff> или что должно привязываться к ключам?
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, софт должен шифроваться этим ключом
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, и расшифровываться на лету
<openvoid> или подписываться
<sharikoff> так
<openvoid> тивоизация
<sharikoff> как мне заюзать такую фигню если я независимый разраб к примеру
<LinuxNewbie> и фиг такое перехватишь без спец. оборудования
<sharikoff> запросить спеки у интела?
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, нет
<openvoid> са подписывает твой ключ
<openvoid> и вперед
<sharikoff> угу.. ясно
<sharikoff> а если я всю эту мульку запущу на амд?
<sharikoff> который не умеет такова?
<LinuxNewbie> ну, придётся АМД подсуетиться :)
<sharikoff> а еще арм и черт его знает сколько еще
<sharikoff> а еще повер писи
<sharikoff> остались
<LinuxNewbie> спец. софт, использующийся на таком количестве архитектур? Мне это сложно представить
<sharikoff> интел всех загнет?
<LinuxNewbie> возможно
<sharikoff> ну автокад к примеру на маке есть и на винде
<openvoid> будут интелы для золотого милиарда и 100 долларовые ноутбуки для остальных африк
<sharikoff> и я считаю что это спец софт
<LinuxNewbie> согласен
<LinuxNewbie> с вами обоими
<Kyshtynbai>  Дайте мне ноутбук за сто долларов
<LinuxNewbie> ну, дык лицуха на 1 ACAD - 2000 бакарей
<Kyshtynbai> Я его в уголок поставлю
<Kyshtynbai> Я его в уголок поставлю
<LinuxNewbie> вполне под него можно комп взять
<sharikoff> а не погрозят интелу пальчиком как грозили мелкософту?
<Kyshtynbai> Торренты качать
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, толку грозить, он же не запрещает другим такое делать?
<sharikoff> мол мужики пахнет монополией..
<sharikoff> дык клепай операционки
<LinuxNewbie> sharikoff, так что мешает AMD сделать то же?
<sharikoff> кто те мешает =)
<LinuxNewbie> те же процы
<openvoid> ну будет интел и амд и один са в штатах
<openvoid> uefi уже реальность
<LinuxNewbie> блин, меня другое пугает
<LinuxNewbie> 2-3 года назад читал, сколько стоит один интеловский завод по производству процов
<LinuxNewbie> 50 миллиардов бакарей, если не путаю ничего
<LinuxNewbie> вот и попробуй поконкурируй
<openvoid> для начала технологию попробуй освой
<LinuxNewbie> в общем-то, это я и имел в виду
<openvoid> завод тебе и за триллион не продадут
<openvoid> вон в зеленоград поюзанную амд технологию до сих пор не продали
<openvoid> глонас не на чем делать
<LinuxNewbie> кто-то думает за фотонику (оптические процы, грубо говоря. Типа, хавать энергии будут меньше, движение фотонов - дешевле)
<openvoid> потребительский
<LinuxNewbie> только фиг знает, что из этого выйдет
<sharikoff> мне кажется что все это мулька
<sharikoff> вон семерку привязывали к железу а толку...
<LinuxNewbie> тут привязка посильнее
<openvoid> ее как обычно через оем поломали
<openvoid> еслиб мс захотела она б давно лавочку пикрыла
<openvoid> подсаживает она
<openvoid> сколько начинающих программеров себя без визуал студии не мыслят
<andrex> а мне кажется не могут они ничё прекрыть, подсаживать уже неково почти, к примеру некоторые уязвимости в ишаке с 4 версии торчат, а мс толком ничё не исправила
<openvoid> да ну, милиард людей живет меньше чем на доллар в день, они винду никогда не купят а их талантливые дети мудут мс пользоваться
<brestows> ну что кедоводы появились?
<andrex> ну не могут купить и пусть идудт лесом, людей могущих купить тоже не мало кто будет пользоватся виндой
<openvoid> есть пора сеять и пора жатвы
<andrex> толку сеять на не плодородной земле?
<openvoid> у бедных могут быть талантливые дети, они выбьются в люди, будут зарабатывать и платить за винду
<andrex> хм к тому времени их контора может закрытся)
<openvoid> ага нефть кончится и чтобы работал компьютер надо будет крутить педали
<LinuxNewbie> :D
<[Raiden]> openvoid: http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v6036092314
<openvoid> а было бы полезно - обновить статас вконтакте - пять минут крутишь педали, загрузить аву - 30 минут
<shenmue> [Raiden] а стеночку в магазине так же убрать можно? =)
<baronos> хехе красиво cat /usr/bin/skype ))
<[Raiden]> про стенку не понял. В общем можно замутить двигатели внешнего сгорания котоыре будут скажем на угле или дровах
<[Raiden]> делать электричество )
<openvoid> кпд низкий
<artus>  [Raiden] ага, паровой называетцо )
<[Raiden]> мб
<artus> его даже ктото уже изобрел кажись :D
<openvoid> я за педали - в воспитательном смысле
<artus> и рабов, раньше на галеры, ща на велосипеды )
<openvoid> тролли будут толстоногими
<[Raiden]> в паровом вода грется. А тут в капсуле газ, расширяется толкает поршень в соседней секции охолождается и опят ьтолькает
<[Raiden]> есть некоторая разница
<artus> [Raiden], есть, как только ты даш нагрузку оно станет , тупо
<openvoid> точнее кислород выгорает и поршень движется
<shenmue> !Google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<artus> ибо того, плотность воздуга как то не фонтан
<[Raiden]> artus: есть видео с мелким генератором и горит несколько светодиодов от него :)
<artus> [Raiden], пакажи)
<[Raiden]> Ну , если линк найдется
<shenmue> ухты как юзать гугол
<artus> мини паровой котел с приводом на моторчик и зарядка от него мобильного - могу хоть ща линк дать) а воть для того чтоб раскрутить чето мощное на такой конструккции , не, не будет работать
<[Raiden]> artus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J1LYz82hct8 - китайцы такие  игрушки продают
<artus> расщепление воды на водород и питание им же установки + полезное действие ито реальнее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тут спору нет )
<[Raiden]> на водороде уже машины ест ьвроде
<openvoid> от огня больше света чем от светодиодов
<[Raiden]> н оваще если глянуть википедию, двигатель стирлинга применялся где-то
<artus> Для получения характеристик, сравнимых с характеристиками ДВС, приходится применять высокие давления (свыше 100 атм) и специальные виды рабочего тела — водород, гелий., это в этом то двигателе
<[Raiden]> правда не для выработки света
<artus> нафиг такую атомную бомбу)
<shenmue> пригодится
<shenmue> вдруг срочно понадобится атомная бомба? всякое бывает
<andrex> вдруг война, а у меня нет атомной бомбы)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> зайдешь в гугл, прочитаешь как сделать  в домашних услвоиях
<artus> andrex, не боись) прилетит)
<openvoid> солнечные батареи на машине карно были - зеркала собирают лучи в одной точке - 2000 градусов - моторчик верится с приемлимой мощностью
<artus> хотя заделать приблуду которая бы в жаркий летний день крутила вентиляторы в доме гуд
<artus> openvoid, и выжигают нафиг саму панель
<artus> 2к градусов ? 1600 и метал выгораеть нафиг
<artus> сильно на полимерах не разойдешся
<openvoid> там не панель в центре а машина карно
<artus> ну моторчик можно заставить крутится от чего угодно , моторчик не показатель) надо смотреть на установки которые хотяб от киловата дают
<LinuxNewbie> а КПД какой?
<LinuxNewbie> у солнечной батареи на машине Карно?
<openvoid> 4 десятиметровые установки питали селение домов 20
<LinuxNewbie> ну, это мощность
<LinuxNewbie> а именно коэффициент полезного действия, т.е. процент преобразованной солнечной энергии?
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QMzLbuVcII
<artus> десять метров в длинну и 150 в ширину? питали 20 домов выделяя на каждый по 150 ватт ?
<openvoid> не запомнил, но сравнительно с эффективностью солнечных батарей того же размера
<LinuxNewbie> просто читал, что одна из основных проблем солнечных батарей - это КПД, который у лучших экспериментальных моделей порядка 47%
<LinuxNewbie> а у бытовых - процентов 20, в лучшем случае
<LinuxNewbie> хотя альтернатив солнечной энергии не вижу
<artus> LinuxNewbie, там основная проблема с стоимости активного вещества )
<LinuxNewbie> та же энергия угля, нефти - запасённая солнечная, по сути
<artus> ибо с кпд 90% она нафиг никому не сдасцо
<LinuxNewbie> дааа?
<openvoid> установка такая как спутниковая тарелка отражатель - 4 зеркальных лепестка - "ресивер" машина карно, 10 м - площадь зеркал около того
<LinuxNewbie> 90% - это офигительно!
<artus> ибо бутет стоить как 100 рабов китайцев круглосуточно крутящие динамомашины ))
<LinuxNewbie> движок Карно, насколько ещё помню физику, может дать 100% КПД, только если температура холодильника - ноль Кельвина
<brestows> есть кто под kde софт пишет?
<openvoid> 100% кпд вообще ничего не может дать
<openvoid> только сферический конь в вакууме
<artus> может ) антиматерия ) биномы ньютона там и тд, ток в магазине закончились запасы оной )
<LinuxNewbie> по поводу солнечных батарей другая идея нравилась, очень элегантная, по-моему. Ссылку вот только не дам, давно читал. В общем, ловить свет антеннами, ведь свет - электромагнитное излучение. Только размеры антенн должны быть сопоставимы с
<shenmue> тут все гадают
<shenmue> о размерах антен
<Sergey_IT>  LinuxNewbie, эффективность низкая
<shenmue> я бы поспорил. ибо особых каких то разработок в использовании солнечной энергии не наблюдается
<shenmue> развитие идет вяло. так что может солнце вообще всю нашу планету питать. но пока нефть не закончится этим никто заниматся не будет
<LinuxNewbie> ну, с обычными фотоэлементами вроде проблема, что они ловят конкретный цвет, а не весь спектр. И от этого сильно страдает эффективность. Вроде как, отчасти лечится сенсибилизаторами на основе, например, "квантовых точек", которые преобра
<Sergey_IT>  shenmue, это почему, КПД за 40% уже первалило
<LinuxNewbie> либо комбинацией составов, чувствительных к разным областям спекра
<Sergey_IT> LinuxNewbie, кончай бредить ;)
<shenmue> уже неплохо. плюс энерегию из разницы температур можно получать. бесконечный источник энерегии за который вообще платить не надо
<artus> shenmue, размером с континент )
<LinuxNewbie> Sergey_IT, я бы ещё понял "кончай оффтопить" :) А бред тут где?
<baronos> надо сцилу найти, там есть схемы альтернативных источников энергии.
<shenmue> тут не только кпд солнечной батареии. так же кпд всего того что эту энергию жрет
<artus> baronos, ага, 100 метров удленителя до соседа )
<shenmue> нужно повышать к единице
<shenmue> baronos на баше прочитал рецепт простого перпетум мобайл
<shenmue> дать спящему человеку треугольное одеяло
<LinuxNewbie> :D
<[Raiden]> калькуляторы и клавиатуры на солнечных могут работать и давно , может лет через 10 будет что-то боле сложное, например айпад на солнечных батареях :)
<Sergey_IT> LinuxNewbie, "квантовые точки"
<artus> [Raiden], некотируется, без айпадоф в ядерную зиму не прожить )
<LinuxNewbie> Sergie_IT, что с ними не так? Название мудрёное слегка, а так обычные коллоидные частицы, меняющие длину волны света. Причем длину волны на выходе можно регулировать размерами этих частиц.
<LinuxNewbie> т.е., просто подбирая условия синтеза
<LinuxNewbie> температуру, концентрацию реагентов
<artus> нет чтоб искать способы получить максимум при ядерных реакциях, ищуть че нить очередное мифическое , и фигня что адомная электростанция по сути тупо большой паровой котел
<shenmue> есть еще темная материя и анти вещество
<shenmue> линуксойды вообще сообразительные. щас что нибуть сообразим
<LinuxNewbie> :D
<openvoid> В феврале 2008 года Национальная лаборатория Sandia достигла эффективности 31,25 % в установке, состоящей из параболического концентратора и двигателя Стирлинга[
<artus> из темной материи шьють себе косюмы темные джедаи, из светлой соответственно )
<shenmue> и всё ради холявы
<artus> openvoid, габариты установки? )
<openvoid> то что я видел - двух-трех этажный дом
<openvoid> Компания Stirling Solar Energy разрабатывает солнечные коллекторы большой мощности — до 150 кВт на одно зеркало. Компания строит в южной Калифорнии крупнейшую в мире солнечную электростанцию.
<shenmue> это батарейка в айпад была
<LinuxNewbie> это интересно
<artus> В Калифорнийском технологическом институте разработаны недорогие солнечные элементы, КПД которых достигает 90%. Основанные на пластиковой подложке с вертикально расположенными штырьками из кремния они гораздо дешевле и
<artus> намного эффективнее традиционных солнечных батарей.
<artus> будущее настало )
<LinuxNewbie> если лучшие экспериментальные образцы дают, если верить, 47% КПД, то 30% для бытового уровня - вполне себе результат
<artus> а телепорт мне так никто и не запилил :'(
<shenmue> но жить в это светлое время не придется =(
<LinuxNewbie> 90%????????????!!!!
<LinuxNewbie> шоб я так жил!! :)
<LinuxNewbie> сейчас меня разорвёт изнутри скептицизмом :D
<artus> всеравно дешевле китайцев с кпд 300% не существует технологий )
<shenmue> artus это как?
<shenmue> китаец в динамо машине? а перед ним суши на веревочке что ли?
<openvoid> ага, мильон китайцев с эбонитовыми палочками
<Sergey_IT> artus, 90% это больше термодинамического предела
<artus> Sergey_IT, да мне то че, мне бы телепортик, хоть самый завалящий
<artus> shenmue, это когда китаеш валит лес, ча миску риса, треть дров на электричество, остальное на продажу )
<openvoid> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/9051/msi_employs_stirling_engine_theory/index.html
<artus> вобщем там кпд и поболее будет) до 1000% лехко) ток китайцев должно быть минимум 2, чем больше тем более износоустойчива система )
<shenmue> в нашей новой машине энергоэффиктивный китаец
<shenmue> реклама будущего
<artus> ну а че, и того, ненадо будет выдумывать искуственный интелект)
<shenmue> хм...  еще есть биоисточники энергии
<artus> там кпд не фонтан )
<openvoid> я против биотоплива
<artus> оно конечно кпдастое, ток не фонтан совсем )
<openvoid> поля жратвой надо засеивать а не биодизелем
<[Raiden]> какие-то иностранцы вроде чернобыль хотели засеивать биотопливом
<LinuxNewbie> Sergey_IT, а можно поинтересоваться, почему 90% - больше термодинамического предела? Всё же речь о фотоэлементах, а не о машине Карно
<LinuxNewbie> интересно
<artus> openvoid, дык про отходы после жратвы крупным рогатым зайцем , там биогаза выше колектора )
<Sergey_IT> LinuxNewbie, фотоэлемнты термодинамике тоже подчиняются
<shenmue> ы "Она приехала в Сибирь и испортила там ему всю каторгу." =)
<baronos> такс, теперь вопрос по делу есть такая команда xvfb-run skype --pipelogin после неё в скрипте должно вводится имя и пароль c новой строчки
<shenmue> пока всё понятно
<shenmue> baronos и?
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854432/ так правильно?
<artus> че за фишка дурацкая, мерять кпд в непонятно чем, почему бы не мерять в габариты на произведенную свободную мощность, ато как то от кпд 100% при габаритах эйфилевой башни и выхлопе в виде 10ти киловатт как то не холодно не жарко
<LinuxNewbie> Sergey_IT, разумеется, только тепло  в машинах Карно - это несколько более неупорядочнный вид энергии. Если его уменьшать - уменьшается тепловое движение  молекул, следовательно, энтропия. А уменьшение энтропии, насколько я помню, термодинам
<UNIm95> Черт а вроде канал убунты)
<openvoid> я так помню с xvfb-run оно можно в отдельном дисплее иксов приложение запустить
<LinuxNewbie> его можно передавать в вакууме, безо всяких молекул
<artus> ато напридумывають всякой математической ереси, а толку ноль
<LinuxNewbie> UNIm95: :D
<shenmue> UNIm95 речь о батарейках в нет буках
<UNIm95> LinuxNewbie да такое тут часто бывает
<shenmue> атомных
<artus> размером с континент
<baronos> openvoid: я скайп спрятал в процессы, теперь эмпати рулит им.
<UNIm95> цикл карно-- цикл тепловых машин.
<artus> baronos, тебе от этого полегчало чтоль? )
<UNIm95> а не батареек
<baronos> artus: ты не представляешь как))
<artus> UNIm95, ты нас раскусил
<shenmue> не прокатило =(
<UNIm95> советую подумать над генератором на базе двигателя стирлинга.
<openvoid> xvfb-run skype --pipelogin < name pass
<artus> цикл карно-- бессмысленный и беспощадный, поскольку смысла в нем никакого
<openvoid> вроде так было
<UNIm95> artus знаю я такой
<openvoid> с echo
<LinuxNewbie> artus, дыкто никто ж не запрещает рядом с КПД указывать и можнощть. А за цикл Карно - и он же ж нужен... тут по обстоятельствам. Есть обстоятельства, когда без машин Карно - никуда :)
<openvoid> и с |
<openvoid> и в обратном порядке
<artus>  LinuxNewbie ага, в чесании языка )
 * Lex_S подумал, что ошибся каналом
<LinuxNewbie> artus, почему же? Одно из важных понятий в термодинамике, а её никто не отменял
<LinuxNewbie> lol
<LinuxNewbie> кстати, вопрос по Линуксу, но детский, возможно
<LinuxNewbie> кто-нибудь знает аудиоплеер с глобальными клавишами, т.е. сам плеер в трее / вообше скрыт, а какими-нибудь кнопками на клавиатуре управляешь: следующий трек, предыдущий...
<artus> mpd
<shenmue> по моему это все плеера
<artus> а вообще любой можно настроить
<LinuxNewbie> любой? в Audicious не нашёл
<artus> выбрось каку
<baronos> LinuxNewbie: ритмбокс
<LinuxNewbie> там клавиши работают, только когда окно плеера открыто
<tmin10-> Привет?
<LinuxNewbie> Привет
<tmin10-> Ура, меня видят)
 * LinuxNewbie осуществляет тройное рукопожатие
<artus> tmin10-, у тебя параноя
<artus> мя тебя точно не видим
<artus> 8ы
<tmin10-> А можно как то восстановить пароль от предыдущего никак?
<[Raiden]> LinuxNewbie: qmmp , clementine
<tmin10-> Ника
<artus> от придедущено никак пароль востаноить нельзя
<[Raiden]> насчет первого не уверен, но вроде было
<tmin10-> Жаль, ладно, это канал убунты, так?
<only_you> LinuxNewbie: deadbeef еще попробуй
<LinuxNewbie> artus, Raiden, only_you, спасибо
<artus> :)
<shenmue> у меня мультимедийные клавиши работают без проблем в ритмбоксе эксалей и в дидбифе
<only_you> у тебя 3 плеера?)
<shenmue> 1
<Tmin10> Где в убунте гибернация?
<shenmue> в меню выкл- там сон
<Tmin10> У меня только ждущий режим
<openvoid> своп раздел есть?
<Tmin10> Да, 2 нигма
<Tmin10> Гига
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-20.png должно быть так
<baronos> ппц я не могу сформулировать вопрос((
<openvoid> sudo nano /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<openvoid> Identity=unix-user:*
<openvoid> Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate
<openvoid> ResultActive=yes
<Tmin10> Да, у меня 11.10
<Tmin10> Тока поставил
<Tmin10> На нетбук
<UNIm95> Tmin10 а оперативы сколько?
<shenmue> а что сон починили уже?
<Tmin10> 2 г га
<UNIm95> так для сна свот минимум в 3 гб нужен
<Tmin10> На косвенно
<UNIm95> своп*
<Tmin10> Хм
<openvoid> вроде нет, у меня 8 гиг оперативы и 8 гиг своп - гибернате отображаектся
<Tmin10> Разве не по размеру памяти?
<UNIm95> надо больше
<UNIm95> у меня пишет нет достаточно памяти если съедено 1.8 из 2 гб
<Tmin10> Команду гибернации вообще не знает консоль
<baronos> такс, echo команда выводит на экран, но она не вводит данные допустип пароль или логин, да?)
<shenmue> baronos а откуда она знает что это пароль и логин?
<baronos> shenmue: 1 строка логин должна ввести, а вторая строка пароль
<Tmin10> Блин, не удобно с мобилки сидеть...
<UNIm95> Tmin10: попробуй проверить что делает убунта если нажать на кнопку включения/выключения. у меня спрашивает что надо сделать
<Tmin10> Да
<Tmin10> Но там нет сна
<UNIm95> тогда хз
<Tmin10> Тока ждущий
<shenmue> параметры управления питанием
<shenmue> там реакция на кнопку павер и сон настраивается
<Tmin10> Там тоже тока ждущий
<Tmin10> Д
<Tmin10> Ждущий и ничего
 * baronos в печальке
<shenmue> а шифт альт или кнтрл зажать когда через меню выключаешся?
<Tmin10> Ща попробую
<shenmue> baronos а в скипе нет автологина с паролем что ли?
<openvoid> cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<baronos> shenmue: тут хитрая вещь, я его запускаю в консоли чтоб он как порцесс висел с включенным API pidgin_skype. А рулить всем будет эмпати. но в консоли он требует ввести логин и пароль для авторизации.
<openvoid> xvfb-run echo "name pass" | skype --pipelogin
<UNIm95> shenmue: скип== скайп?
<shenmue> да
<UNIm95> есть
<UNIm95> у самого при входе настроен
<Tmin10> Нету там сна
<Tmin10> Говорит, что hibetnate не установлена
<Tmin10> Это нормально?
<LinuxNewbie> ммм
<openvoid> да
<Tmin10> Хм...
<openvoid> у меня гибернация отображается но hibernate не установленаэ
<artus> !enter Tmin10
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='enter Tmin10'
<openvoid> cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<artus> Tmin10, у тебя вообще больше 4х слов в 1но предложение помещается? )
<openvoid> посмотри что показывает
<LinuxNewbie> Люди, кто-нибудь юзает антивири под Линуксом?
<openvoid> LinuxNewbie, я drweb на попробовать ставил
<artus> LinuxNewbie, угу, теже кто putty под линуксом юзают
<UNIm95> artus у путти есть плюс в том что не надо пароли запоминать
<openvoid> остальное ничего не заработало
<UNIm95> сам терминал юзаю
<artus> UNIm95, а зачем для ssh пароли?
<LinuxNewbie> хочу поставить, а то разделение прав - это хорошо, но переполнение буфера и иже с ним...
<LinuxNewbie> пугает слегка
<UNIm95> а как без них?
<UNIm95> artus?
<openvoid> всё равно баз адекватных нет
<artus> UNIm95, ключи же
<LinuxNewbie> openvoid, а так, по опыту, часто доктор веб ругался
<artus> openvoid, а если что есть http://sourceforge.net/projects/pacmanager/ )
<openvoid> 100500 сигнатур виндовых которые все равно никогда не увидишь
<artus> там и табы , и остальные плюшки )
<UNIm95> artus подробнее можно?
<artus> UNIm95, гугл, ssh+key
<openvoid> LinuxNewbie, ни разу, но я только месяц демо лицензии пользовал
<LinuxNewbie> openvoid, спасибо, вселяет надежду :)
<UNIm95> artus это безопаснее? с  тортоисесвн работает?
<openvoid> один раз, когда лицензия кончилась уже, скачал явно вирус под винду, пытался запустить в wine - библиотек для вижалбейсика так и не смог найти
<artus> на порядок безоаснее
<artus> тортоисесвн что за ацкое ругательство?
<UNIm95> artus tortoiseSVN прилага которая к свн коннектииться
<openvoid> в виртуалку засунул - там ег секурити эссеншиалс скушал
<UNIm95> openvoid ты мне?
<artus> а у тебя putty чтоль занимается конектом с tortoiseSVN ? да и если что всегда можно паролем воспользоватцо, а вообще смотри в описании к приблуде, должна уметь если она адекватная
<openvoid> UNIm95, нет сорри
<openvoid> LinuxNewbie, вирусная вероятность крайне низкая, а вот если апач наружу торчит, есть вероятность что поломают без всяких вирусов, меня много раз ломали, что с CentOS c его хваленым SELinux что иначе
<Tmin10> так, гибернация как то пугающе ставится
<Tmin10> написало, что если чего то нет, то вам этого и не надо
<openvoid> Tmin10, на встроеную сдшку поставился или на съёмную флешку?
<Tmin10> openvoid вы про кого?
<shenmue> зачем вообще сон нужен? проще подождать 10 секунд и ос готова
<openvoid> Tmin10, ты убунту на какой носитель поставил?
<Tmin10> на хард
<Tmin10> выделил раздел
<openvoid> должно быть
<Tmin10> ну вот нету...
<openvoid> что пишет
<openvoid> cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Tmin10> tmin10@Netter:~$ cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Tmin10> cat: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume: Нет такого файла или каталога
<openvoid> ага, оно решило что хибернат тебе не нужен и повыключало его отовсюду
<Tmin10> да, видимо(
<Tmin10> но он нужен
 * Tmin10 ещё отказался от установке hibernate и теперь криво...
<Tmin10> hibernate:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<Tmin10> блин(
<openvoid> для начала его нету при загрузке груба, так что если даже включить то не загрузит из него
<Tmin10> эх...
<openvoid> посмотри в /etc/fstab UUID своп раздела
<openvoid> и запиши его в /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<openvoid> как RESUME=UUID=b46d0906-e14d-4654-ba34-8f54528d6053
<openvoid> потом надо будет sudo update-initramfs -u
<openvoid> перезагрузиться и посмотреть - может появится в меню
<openvoid> если не появится - надо будет думать ещё
<Tmin10> минутку)
<Tmin10> делаю)
<Tmin10> фал создавать так?
<Tmin10> touch /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Tmin10> *файл
<Tmin10> а долго update-initramfs -u делается?
<Tmin10> а, всё, рубут)
<User608[web]> всем доброго вечера
<User608[web]> подскажите что мне прописать в grub
<artus> User608[web], 83200!7**3234
<artus> можно еще (#ffjsd83JJSDf3j4t72-309@11) добавить, но это по желанию
<XuMuK> artus: turboboost proved))
<XuMuK> в линугсе всмысле...
<artus> XuMuK, а в чем у него фишка то? )
<User608[web]> пытюяь запустить ubuntu, не запускается после перезагрузки
<User608[web]> пишет "не найдет корневую фс"
<artus> и как всегда - ничего не далал, оно само
<Tmin10> так, а hebernate то ставить?
<Tmin10> а то ничего не появилось
<Tmin10> hibernate
<User608[web]> а у меня раздел boot выделен, а root на LVM
<XuMuK> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/433849/76279463 , http://itmages.ru/image/view/433851/3142b6db & http://itmages.ru/image/view/433852/f69ffd18
<artus> User608[web], зачем ?
<artus> чтоб жизни малиной не казалась? ))
<artus> *ь
<Tmin10> !help tmin10
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help tmin10'
<openvoid> Tmin10, теперь попробуем ещё одну штуку
<UNIm95> бот тонко троллит
<artus> XuMuK, мм, и чего я там увидеть должен?
<openvoid> правда возможно она работает только в бете 12.04
<Tmin10> у мя 11.10
<openvoid> попробуй создай /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<openvoid> с содержимым
<openvoid> [Re-enable hibernate by default]
<openvoid> Identity=unix-user:*
<openvoid> Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate
<openvoid> ResultActive=yes
<User608[web]> так вот что мне указать в set root = ??
<Tmin10> ща попробую
<openvoid> и перезагрузись
<Tmin10> а как мне hibernate переустановить
<XuMuK> artus: что 2 гигагерцовый камень разгоняецо с турбобустом до 2.9)
<Tmin10> а то у мя не полностью там
<Tmin10> я отказался от чего то
<XuMuK> и что он таки работает в линуксе)
<artus> User608[web], ну ты же осознанно совал корень в лвм, читал инфу о том как в лучае чего это все горе востанавливать
<artus> XuMuK, а толку ? ))
<UNIm95>  XuMuK турбобуст это проц в режиме кул анд квает. только маркетинг другой
<UNIm95> а это работает всегда
<XuMuK> UNIm95: а вот херушки
<artus> @kick XuMuK не начинай )
<User608[web]> как ставить читал, а как восстановить нет ничего
<Tmin10> так, ребут)
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> XuMuK, :P
<[Raiden]> User608[web]: последний линк, вариант с чрутом наверное
<[Raiden]> или по вкусу
<artus> [Raiden], у него корень в отвалившемя lvm
<User608[web]> chroot не запускается
<artus> есть же фанаты извращений )
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> я в этом не силен
<XuMuK> artus: да нее, ты чо, это мегафича, по крайней мере на ноутах достигаеца нехилая экономия в плане энергоэффективсти
<artus> XuMuK, эммм, в чем экономия ?
<artus> в том что 8м ядер на ноуте жруть питание 7
<XuMuK> + производительности в программах, юзаюцих одно ядро/поток, а таких, пока что, большинство)
<artus> вобщем фича из разряды "пацаны зацените как я умею"
<XuMuK> artus: ну да, напряжение то меньшее подаецо...
<artus> XuMuK, частота выше, напряжение меньше ? чето я не те книжки читал видать
<XuMuK> artus: да нет, для ноутов это давольно таки критично
<Tmin10> так
<Tmin10> что должно измениться?
<XuMuK> artus: и частота ниже
<artus> турбобуст причем тут к заниженой частоте 7 )
<XuMuK> насколько я знаю, чем больше ядер - тем меньше частота
<artus> а, ты про ядра, а толу
<artus> экономим на семечках покупая белазы
<dexel_irc> Кто подскажет как защищённый DVD просмотреть?
<UNIm95> опертрон 16 ядер частота 3+ГГц
<openvoid> Tmin10, в меню кроме Log out и тп могло появиться Hibernate
<Tmin10> нет
<Tmin10> не получилось
<Tmin10> эх(
<openvoid> Tmin10, ещё одну вещь забыли
<XuMuK> UNIm95: я имею ввиду, что i7 1.6 это примерно эквивалент i5 2 GHz
<Tmin10> openvoid, какую?)
<artus> Tmin10, у тебя проблемы с энтером ? ))
<openvoid> /etc/default/grub
<Tmin10> и что с ним?
<openvoid> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="resume=UUID=41e86209-3802-424b-9a9d-d7683142dab7"
<UNIm95> XuMuK:  неа. особенно если архитектура разная
<UNIm95> XuMuK:  *одинаковая
<openvoid> и sudo update-grub
<UNIm95> XuMuK:  там в кэше дело
<Tmin10> дописать туда надо?
<openvoid> да
<XuMuK> UNIm95: короче по тестам это примерно одно и тоже по производительности
<openvoid> Tmin10, отыскать это значение и дописать
<XuMuK> UNIm95: ну это понятно, я имею ввиду б/м одинаковые
<openvoid> только с твоим uuid
<Tmin10> понял
<UNIm95>  XuMuK:  читай тех спеки, потом тесты. а на маркетологов забей
<XuMuK> UNIm95: я на них особо никада и не равнялсо
<dexel_irc> Как примонтировать защищённый порно-DVD на Ubuntu 11.04?
<XuMuK> просто раз уж есть такая фишка, то почему её не юзать, имхо?
<UNIm95> dexel_irc  это к гентушникам
<Tmin10> кстати...
<Tmin10> ничего, что у меня строка свопа закоментарина?)
<UNIm95> XuMuK: в гугл amd Cool'n'quet
<Tmin10> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<Tmin10> #UUID=e5996e10-59a3-46ad-afcf-90f5a809beae none            swap    sw              0       0
<openvoid> раскомментируй
<UNIm95> Tmin10: так ты в свап оффе
<XuMuK> UNIm95: ну а ты тада Intel Turboboost ))
<openvoid> cat /proc/swaps должно показывать что он есть
<Tmin10> там пусто
<Tmin10> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<openvoid> раскомментируй, правь груб и ребут
<XuMuK> там понижение в простое, а тут повыщение напряжения и мультипликатора на одно ядро, при простое остальных...
<Tmin10> эх, ещё ебут
<UNIm95> XuMuK блин если процы продают с включенным режимом Cool'n'quet и рекламой он сам разгонится! и ты пытаешься кому-то втереть мол крутая технология то это значит что маркетологи тебе плешь проели
<Tmin10> *ребут
<Tmin10> блин, как не хорошо опечатался...
<UNIm95> или поимели твой мозг
<openvoid> ребет, ребет, ещё ребут - видать электрика е**ут
<artus> Tmin10, атата
<UNIm95> Tmin10 X)
<artus> @kban openvoid 300 покури
<baronos> кстати да
<XuMuK> нда
<UNIm95> baronos ты это кому?
<dexel_irc> Так что, на IRC Ubuntu никто не знает как просмотреть лицензионный порно-DVD?
<artus> dexel_irc, извращенец, в век безлимита порно на двд смотреть ))
<dexel_irc> Это особенное - мне его Пастырь в церкви дал посмотреть
<Tmin10> ничего не изменилось
<Tmin10> тока ошбка при буте поменялась
<baronos> UNIm95: это я сходил тоже покурил)
<Tmin10> видимо из-за правки fstab
<LinuxNewbie> эх, QMMP хорош
<LinuxNewbie> global hotkeys работают :)
<baronos> да они везде работают
<LinuxNewbie> осталось научить не отображать кракозяблы вместо названий треков :)
<Tmin10> Кстати, ни кто не в курсе?
<Tmin10> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/7453888?lastmod=1330024730010
<User608[web]> запускаю sudo chroot /mnt  получаю ответ - bash: groups: command not found, что я не так сделал?
<baronos> почему после sleep 5 echo не выводит на экран?
<openvoid> эт как же в нашем деле без присказок
<Tmin10> а нормально, что у меня 2 раздела с типом swap?
<artus> openvoid, главное иметь возможность на перекур аль чайку попить )
<Tmin10> кстати, на каком мы сервере сейчас?
<openvoid> Tmin10, не очень нормально, но у тебя ни один не использовался
<Tmin10> openvoid, у меня была ошибка при загрузке, что не найден /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<openvoid> криптосвоп то ты зачем делал
<artus> чтоб было веселее ))
<Tmin10> ну я поставил галочку шифрования
<Tmin10> при установке
<Tmin10> думал будет полезнее, когда всё зашифровано...
<Lex_Sh> LinuxNewbie: а чё его учить-то
<openvoid> Tmin10, говоришь что с час как установил - может проще переустановить со свопом в RAMx2
<Lex_Sh> локали в настройках поправить и всё
<Lex_Sh> в настройках id3 тегов
<artus> Tmin10, тобиш тебе твои данные не нужны? ибо если в случае чего ессть вероятность что тебя твои шифрованые разделы пошлют в долгих поход за неизведанным даже при наличии у тебя ключика )
<openvoid> правда когда убунта определяет что она на нетбук ставится может всё равно отключать своп отовсюду
<Tmin10> openvoid, а как всё переустановить, тупо удалить текущие разделы?
<openvoid> да в мануал разбивке
<Tmin10> и винду подхватит, которая у мя на диске тоже?
<openvoid> с виндой дуалбута нет?
<openvoid> винду подхватит, только её случайно не удали
<Tmin10> что это?
<Tmin10> а, а восстановление винды?) у мя ещё раздел под него
<Tmin10> D2D recovery называется
<openvoid> тоже не трогай
<Tmin10> эх, только нарадовался, что убунту поставил, а тут опять сносить....
<openvoid> короче, как говорится в мануале что если есть достаточного размера своп, то прописать в груб и иниттаб должно всё работать
<openvoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Tmin10> и при разметке тогда сколько свопа давать, при 2х гигах оперативы?
<openvoid> 4
<Tmin10> 2 или больше?
<Tmin10> всё, понял, спасибо
<openvoid> да незачта
<Tmin10> всем пока, через 4 часа вставать((
<User608[web]> запускаю sudo chroot /mnt  получаю ответ - bash: groups: command not found, что я не так сделал?
<baronos> урааа я сделал))
<XuMuK> User608[web]: кажецо у тя groups не хватает, попробуй установить
<artus> User608[web], а ты в чем собственно чрутишся?
<XuMuK> artus: как убрать демон из автозагрузки в убунте?
<artus> XuMuK, вот жеш озадачил) там гуевая приблуда была гдето
<openvoid> chkconfig
<baronos> XuMuK: gnome-session-properties
<XuMuK> openvoid: baronos спс)
<XuMuK> baronos: так она только добавляет чтоль? мне наоборот убрать надо...
<baronos> XuMuK: а там нет этого демона?)
<openvoid> тока что то по умолчанию chkconfig не установлен
<User608[web]> в LiveCD
<XuMuK> openvoid: увидеть увидел, а как убрать его? (cpufreqd) http://pastebin.com/bMHjkn7G
<artus> User608[web], а ты к нему lvm подцепил ?
<artus> берут меня сомнения
<XuMuK> baronos: неа, там вапще пусто
<baronos> аааа у вас же убунту)) ничего нет))
<User608[web]> к mnt
<openvoid> chkconfig daemon --off
<artus> User608[web], как именно ?
<openvoid> вроде так
<XuMuK> baronos: было бы чо то типа арча, там рц.конф подрихтовал и готово, а тут - хз
<User608[web]> sudo mount /dev/Tanker/root /mnt
<baronos> XuMuK: у меня на дебиан7 там куча всего)
<User608[web]> А как groups поставить?
<Lex_Sh> Оо
<artus> User608[web],  apt-get install lvm2 fdisk -lu  pvscan vgscan vgchange -a y lvscan  ?
<User608[web]> да это всё сделал
<User608[web]> и всё примонтировалось
<artus> так оно примонтировалось или нет ?
<baronos> openvoid: спс за помощь))
<User608[web]> да, примонтировалось, а чрут не запускается
 * artus поделился с artus апельсинкой
<shenmue> люблю себя любимого
<only_you> shenmue: идешь к успеху
<only_you> одобряю
<artus> User608[web], apt-get update у тебя работаеть?
<XuMuK> openvoid: там не совсем так, надо было chkconfig -e daemon
<artus> User608[web], кой то у тебя глючный ливцд
<XuMuK> openvoid: но се равно спасибо)\
<openvoid> я уж позабыл
<openvoid> кстати вопрос остается это в редхатподобных по умолчанию из консоли chkconfig а убунту вей какой?
<openvoid> update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<User608[web]> да работает, CD обычный стандартный правда amd64
<openvoid> User608[web], а система i386?
<User608[web]> sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'? А с этим как бороться?
<User608[web]> нет тоже amd
<artus> нефиг было совать корень в lvm ) и боротца ненадо было бы )
<User608[web]> x86_68
<openvoid> в смысле та версия убунты котороя установлена
<User608[web]> так то установщик сделал,
<User608[web]> именно
<openvoid> ну ставился с этого диска или с диска i386
<openvoid> всё уже туплю сорри
<User608[web]> ставил с alter amd 64
<XuMuK> бэты они такие бэты...
<XuMuK> вот как вот это понять?! http://itmages.ru/image/view/433875/d6ff60ea
<XuMuK> выхлопы последних двух комманд меня аж прям в ступор вводят)
<openvoid> XuMuK, dist-upgrade
<XuMuK> openvoid: куда уж?)) у меня 12.04
<openvoid> 200 not upgraded
<shenmue> он думает что dist-upgrade это на следующююю версию
<shenmue> туда в будущее =)
<XuMuK> а чо нет? я просто ниразу еще не делал, все время чистую
<shenmue> я только dist-upgrade и юзаю
<openvoid> not upgraded это как бы уже вышли но еще не очень проверены
<openvoid> но на бете это маловажный фактор
<shenmue> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade это полное обновление но не на следующую версию
<XuMuK> да 12.04 она вся как бы не очень проверенная
<shenmue> там ядра и прочие феньки
<XuMuK> да уже запустил)
<shenmue> теперь прощай =)
<XuMuK> ну в арче живут же люди и не летают)
<User608[web]> sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'? А с этим как бороться?
<openvoid> файла ему какогото не хватает и скорее всег в  /proc
<openvoid> подмонтируй /proc повторно в /mnt/proc
<User608[web]> ok
<openvoid> хотя это версия
<openvoid> http://askubuntu.com/questions/48651/cannot-install-grub-due-to-cannot-stat-aufs-error
<User608[web]> угу спасибо читаю
<openvoid> здесь говорится о том что возможно пытаешься в качестве агрумента /dev/sda2 а не /dev/sda
<openvoid> я так понял
<_d4vid> здраствуйте
<_d4vid> почему нет больше возможности поставить юнити 5.0 на 11.10 ?
<_d4vid> пакетов больше в ппа нет
<openvoid> sudo grub-install --force --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<openvoid> рецепт с лора
<baronos> значит нет под 11,10 собранных зависимотей. Потому что гтк3 растет и уже версии 3,3,90. И след релиз не загорами. Нафига костылить под старуб ОСь
<openvoid> это User608[web]
<User608[web]> нет проверял sda
<openvoid> вот ещё http://adw0rd.ru/2010/grub-rescue/
<XuMuK> а кто нить мож знает что может быть: ставлю чтобы новое окно использовало дефолтную раскладку (английскую), а оно все равно юзает текущую...
<User608[web]> ок спасибо
<XuMuK> никто не знает какойнить хитрый способ это изменит?
<openvoid> keyboard layout других способов не знаю XuMuK
<XuMuK> openvoid: не срабатывет(
<openvoid> поломали значит
<openvoid> гг http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/x11org/view/327425/?page=1
<toper> всем ку, есть жывые? а особенно те кто настраивал сканер отпечатка пальца на ноутах НР
<XuMuK> блин, приблуда прикольная, но не разу не настраивал...
<XuMuK> toper: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/05/20/how-to-setup-a-fingerprint-sensor-in-ubuntu/
<XuMuK> вот навскидку
<toper> да фингерпринт я поставил, а он невидет сканера, с сайта НР взял дрова ﻿Драйвер программы считывания отпечатков пальцев Validity для SUSE Linux SLED 11 SP1 (ядро 2.6.32.27-0)
<toper> там рпм я его в деб перегнал и поставил
<toper> тока всеравно прога девайс невидет
<XuMuK> аа, тада хз... для убунты вон, я смотрю, ппа есть...
<XuMuK>  вот ещё одно руководство нормальное http://goo.gl/bdmS
<toper> кароче както нужно заставить фингерпринт опознать девайс...
<XuMuK> ну так ты дрова скачал?
<XuMuK> в дмесдж его видно?
<LinuxNewbie> исходники дров есть?
<LinuxNewbie> может, если после пергона в deb глючит, лучше собрать вручную
<LinuxNewbie> *перегона
<XuMuK> какие исходнеги? какой деб?
<LinuxNewbie> я Топеру :)
<XuMuK> у него суся вапще
<artus> там рпм я его в деб перегнал и поставил...
<artus> тогда причем тут суся вааапще ?
<LinuxNewbie> он дрова скачал для Суи и перегнал в deb
<LinuxNewbie> *Сусе
<artus> XuMuK, чей то ты гдето теряешся)
<XuMuK> я это не прочитал) гг
<LinuxNewbie> а deb сразу видать, отсутствует
<LinuxNewbie> вот я и спросил про tar.gz его
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-24
<toper> дрова есть толька под сусю вот и папробывал тупо в деб перегнать и вставитьь
<toper> я завтракать отходил просто))
<toper> карочи если у каво есть идеи то я тут ) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184186
<sharikoff> опять "смари картинку".. убутоиды такие убунтоиды..
<XuMuK> sharikoff: ты про чо?
<sharikoff> нет бы логи показать в которых стопудова не найдена какая нть либа
<XuMuK> саппорт чтоль?)
<sharikoff> да не
<sharikoff> про toper
<sharikoff> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184186
<XuMuK> ааа
<sharikoff> у меня ниче не работает см картинку
<XuMuK> лана, пошол я спать...
<XuMuK> споки
<sharikoff> я б так в айбиэмовский саппорт писал
<sharikoff> дорогие товарищи отказал сервак см картинку
<sharikoff> они б меня послали и еще приехали бы и серваки забрали
<sharikoff> и были бы правы
<sharikoff> а я от позора постригся бы налысо
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Fail!
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: жестко ты с ним
<NikolayKHV> л
<NikolayKHV> как обновить драйвера в ядре к материнской плате вот Readme:    Note: Please update to the latest Linux Kernel for motherboard chipset and components support.
<NikolayKHV> есть диск к видеокарте там папка с драйверами linuxiso
<NikolayKHV> про какое ядро вообще идет речь ? то что на установочном дистрибудиве на флешке ?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а можно ли узнать mac адрес машинки находящиеся в другой подсети
<jlewka> arping не помогает =\
<jlewka> все понял и осознал свою глупость)
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<Kobzar> С утром всем !
<jorj> привет. люди, кто-то может помочь с обновлением сервера через консоль? речь про убунту 11,04 > 11.10
<jorj> тут по-русски вообще говорят?
<jorj> неужели нет никого, кто сервер обновлял?
<Tmin10> может кто помочь с иркой в пидгине?
<Tmin10> есть тут кто?
<vkr> jorj, точнее говори
<jorj> Tmin10: я как-то пробовал. вроде надо зарегаться на сервере IRC а потом как обычно настроить учетку
<Tmin10> не, это норм
<Tmin10> я с пидгвина
<Tmin10> как мне каждый раз join не набирать
<Tmin10> а запомнить канал
<Tmin10> да, и ещё вопрос, на каком мы сейчас сервере?
<amigo> посмотри /motd
<jorj> чтобы запомнить, можно попробовать к серверу канал вписать. я правда не очень пользователь ИРЦ
<brestows> Tmin10: а в чем касяк ?
<Tmin10> ну не охота каждый раз прописывать несколько join, а в настройках учётки нету каналов
<Tmin10> а с сервером, просто у меня в настройках стоит что то убунтовое
<Kobzar> Я кстати юзаю финч - тож руками над вбивать все время
<brestows> Tmin10: ты юзаешь pidgin ?
<jorj> vkr: запустил обновление. все прошло. процедура желает удалить неиспользуемы более пакеты. задала вопрос. ждет ответ ТОЛЬКО на русском
<Kobzar> jorj: так а что за проблема с севером ?
<Tmin10>  brestows, да
<jorj> при всем при этом у меня перестали работать даже такие клавиши как шифт и т.п.
<jorj> вот так и застрял
<jorj> точнее клавиши работают, но прописные буквы не пишутся
<Tmin10> мы сейчас не на irc.ubuntu.com ?
<Kobzar> мы сейчас на ирк.фриноже.нет
<brestows> ну  и в чем проблема ? идешь Средства - Список комнат выбираешь сервер (учетную запись ) нажимаешь получить список комнат находишь комнату выделяешь ее нажимаешь Добавить чат и выставляй настройки
<jorj> я уже понял, что сначала надо было переменную LANG поменять
<Kobzar> ...irc.freenode.net
<brestows> Tmin10: там при добавлнеии чата есть две галки типа подключаться автоматом и держать конект когда окно чата закрыть
<Kobzar> jorj: подрубись к серваку по ссш и смени локаль, или контролЦ смени локаль и вперед
<brestows> все прекрасно работает
<Tmin10> Kobzar у меня в настройках сервер указан irc.ubuntu.com, я не знаю как работат это...
<Kobzar> гугл
<jorj> Kobzar: я вот и не решаюсь Ctrl+C жать
<Kobzar> Кто может сказать как мне получить кол-во пакетов требующих обновления в консоли? Нужно лишь число без списка
<Tmin10> brestows тут только имя канала и пароль просит
<Kobzar> Джрдж - жми. не страшно
<jorj> Kobzar: ладно. снапшот все-равно есть, а бороться с одной латинницей и цифрами я уже не знаю как.. а потом все с нуля запускать или как-то продолжить можно. дело в том что система уже скачала все необходимые пакеты. установила их. вот закончить не
<brestows> Tmin10: где тут? см: скриншот http://itmages.ru/image/view/434145/c84a451b
<Tmin10> brestows у мя видимо урезанная версия, нету такого) есть выбор учётки, название канала и пароль
<brestows> учетка какая ?
<Tmin10> brestows: ну ирки....
<brestows> скинь скрин как ты это делаешь
<Tmin10> у мя Pidgin 2.10.1 (libpurple 2.10.1)
<brestows> и какая версия птицы стоит ?
<Tmin10> а как скриншот окна снять?
<Tmin10> а, понял
<Tmin10> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0224/h_1330071736_9922725_deea6e6090.png
<Tmin10> да, и меня сервер irc.ubuntu.com прописан, а захожу сюда
<brestows> ты не так делаешь, сначала в этом окне которое на скрине нажми Список комнат в нем получи списо этот для учетки и там будет кнопка Добавить чат
<Tmin10> о, спасибо)
<Tmin10> а что такое группа?
<brestows> ну группа это в твоем списке контактов
<brestows> аля "папка"
<brestows> в которой будет этот чат
<brestows> для групировки
<Infra_3600> pub-ка
<Tmin10> всё понял, спасибо! А всё-таки почему у меня нормально заходи в этот канал через irc.ubuntu.com?
<brestows> пока жи список своих учеток
<Tmin10> у мя там 3
<Tmin10> mail агент, гугл и ирк
<brestows> ну может в  irc.ubuntu.com есть редирект на список комнат из  irc.freenode.net
<brestows> кто его знает
<Tmin10> а с mssql тут никто не работает?)
<jorj> irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net.
<jorj> также как и ru.archive.ubuntu.com алиас на mirror.yandex.ru
<jorj> Kobzar: спасибо за совет. вроде система живая ))
<brestows> Tmin10: а что надо ? я работал но только с Express
<Tmin10> jorj: ну теперь всё понятно, спасибо
<Tmin10> brestows: да тут со схемами...
<brestows> а что со схемами ? там мышкоклацанье одно :)
<Tmin10> brestows: из php скрипта получить MS_Description
<Tmin10> завпрос вроде еаписал
<Tmin10> в студии выполняется
<Tmin10> не уверен, что в php будет
<brestows> ну атк проверь :)
<brestows> если не уверен
<Tmin10> :)
<Tmin10> кстати, а как в пидгвине быстро ник того, к кому обращаешься вставить?
<only_you> никак
<only_you> только окпировать
<Tmin10> эх, нудобно((
<Tmin10> а, и ещё вопрос, ставил на нетбук 11.10 и на комп
<brestows> что за бред вводишь первые буквы и таб жмешь и он или подставит имя или выведит список имен
<Tmin10> на нетбуке альт таб красивые большие иконки, на компе обычные
<Tmin10> brestows: да, точно, работиает
<vir0id> Привет дядьки =)
<Tmin10> vir0id: привет
<vir0id> Tmin10 о чём болтаете?
<brestows> vir0id: о том что pidgin ущербен :)
<Tmin10> vir0id: об этом тоже
<Tmin10> А что ещё более менее держит протокол MRA напрямую?
<Tmin10> я только из за этого его использую
<vir0id> brestows согласен. Мне empathy нравится больше
<brestows> vir0id: а я нет как по мне так empathy какой то не доделаный :)
<Tmin10> он держит агент?
<vir0id> brestows в смысле интерфейс не устраивает или по функфионалу?
<vir0id> функционалу т.е
<vir0id> Tmin10 ну эмпати тоже держит протокол мра, только он в виде встраемого модуля
<vir0id> вроди как
<brestows> интерфейс ущербен и функционал, как то все же не очень, но это первое у меня впечатление о нем, и в итоге слез опять на pidgin, перешел на kde там kopete еще более ущербный и более глючный :( вот сижу и думаю может написать Qt gui к pidgin  что бы либы gtk не тягал :)
<Tmin10> vir0id: ну в пидгвине тоже плагин
<Tmin10> vir0id: а там тоже только сообщения писать можно?
<vir0id> Tmin10 ага... к сожалению
<John__> народ, поделитесь ссылью как установить убунту и винду 7 вместе?  на гугле забанили
<Tmin10> vir0id: жаль, очень не хватает всех функций агента, порд вайном запустить не получается(
<Tmin10> John__: в разные разделы тока
<Tmin10> John__: и всё автоматом будет, тока далее тыкай
<vir0id> John__ а яндексе поищи =)))
<Tmin10> John__:  вчера так ставил, тока шифрование не включай(((
<vir0id> John__ на ютубе в конце концов
<vir0id> полным полно хау-тушек
<Tmin10> brestows: не выполняется запрос(
<John__> вроде нашел
<John__> http://w7q.ru/windows7/nastroyka-sistemyi/ustanovka-na-odnom-kompyutere-windows-7-i-ubuntu-linux/
<Tmin10> brestows: что то вообще пусто...
<vir0id> John__ ну во видишь? Там даже с картинкамЕ
<Tmin10> John__:  тока через Wubi не стави
<Tmin10> *ь
<John__> а вот здесь что-то нужно изменять? http://rghost.ru/36680749
<vir0id> John__ я нифига не понимаю по Украински =))))
<Tmin10> John__: а русскую поставить?
<John__> дак я русскую и устанавлюю. просто инсталер украинский
<Tmin10> John__: у мя всё интуитивноыло
<John__> + там на инглише написано
<Onkeltem> Привет! Кто-нибудь знает, как вернуть в Наутилусь "Зашифровать/Расшифровать"? Оно было на Ubuntu 10, но с переходом на 11 - исчезло
<vir0id> Onkeltem ты про скрипт?
<Onkeltem> vir0id: был такой пункт меню раньше. Сейчас - нет.
<Onkeltem> vir0id: вопрос в том, что надо поставить, чтобы оно вновь появилось
<vir0id> Ээм... вроди на gnome look есть скрипты
<Onkeltem> Это не было скриптом
<Onkeltem> в смысле, это не было кастомизацией ручной
<Onkeltem> в 10-ке стандартная функция была
<vir0id> Onkeltem я не знаю, ну если той функции там нет, то надо её поставить ручкаме? Не? Попробуй скраптиаи
<vir0id> скриптами*
<Tmin10> Ура, оно заработало!!!
<Tmin10> А кто то слушал свои директории в 11.10?
<Tmin10> через /dev/dsp
<vir0id> Tmin10 слушать папки? В смысле аудио которое в папках?
<Tmin10> vir0id: нет, шум бит)
<Tmin10> vir0id: например /dev/urandom даёт белый шум
<Tmin10> так, рано я кричал, что всё работает видимо(
<vir0id> Tmin10 а нафига тебе это нужно?
<Tmin10> vir0id: ну просто так...
<Tmin10> почему бы и нет?
<vir0id> Tmin10 т.е нафига вообще это нужно?
<Tmin10> vir0id: это любопытно)
<vir0id> да? Ну тогда я тоже стану любопытным и позваню другу через какой нибудь /dev/...
<Tmin10> не,просто у меня не получилось ничего услышать
<Tmin10> чтобы я не перенаправлял в /dev/dsp
<Tmin10> в ответ тишина
<Tmin10> /dev/audio тоже
 * test_nick подумал: уууу
<test_nick> так, а почему я не test_nick?
 * Tmin10 тестирует сообщения
<Kobzar> еще чуток, и мой авесом будет идеален...
<brestows> нет ничего идеального ?
<propellerdnk> дорого времени суток добрым людям!
<brestows> народ есть вопрос
<brestows> может кто встречал сервис, что бы на сервисер зарегился насобирал rss , сервис добавил себе в ростер и он тебе слал бы обновления rss :)
<propellerdnk> сюда ссылки можно показывать?
<Tmin10> propellerdnk: вроде
<propellerdnk> вот сделал так как тут -
<propellerdnk> http://linuxlife.kz/linuxgames-savage-2-a-tortured-soul
<propellerdnk> а дальше не получается  -  пришлось запускать так:cd /opt/savage2./savage2.sh
<Tmin10> ух ты, игра под линукс
<propellerdnk> говорит что такой директории нема
<baronos> propellerdnk: http://www.desura.com/ вот так будет проще всего скачать и установить и играть
<propellerdnk> десуру качал - не зажужжала (
<Tmin10> а какие там системные требования?
<propellerdnk> не читал про требования
<Tmin10> а то у меня тут геймерский кселерон и крутая топовая интегрированная видюха без дров
<propellerdnk> вернее зажужжала но с такими тормозами что "маманегорюй"
<Tmin10> наверное мой комп слишком крут для такой игры...
<propellerdnk> у меня антиквариат увы (
<baronos> у меня нфс ворлд под вайном жужит а ты не можешь игру под линукс звпустить через десуру. вы че емае.
<Tmin10> агент под вайном кто нибудь запускал?
<Tmin10> тока не древний, а нормальный
<only_you> http://cs303509.vk.com/u20149316/152179988/z_9fabad88.jpg :-D
<Tmin10> а можно не vk?
<Tmin10> а то у мя заблокировано...
<Tmin10> а tor включать лень
<baronos> есть агент и вк под эмпати
<baronos> вот подключенные и рабочие акк в эмпати http://i.minus.com/ihsIwLWsQOAMi.png
<propellerdnk> блин, как-же его запустить (
<IceHunter> Здравствуйте
<IceHunter> Hello
<propellerdnk> и Вам не хворать!
<IceHunter> у меня есть одна проблема с Ubuntu - я новичек, только поставил ее на Hp Pavilion dv7 вместе с виндой. есть проблемы с подсветкой экрана - не могу контролировать
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 1 day, 17 hours, 59 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: <rapidsp> test
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 6 days, 22 hours, 12 minutes, and 48 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> гы
<Kobzar> ребята 0 скажите как в консоли посмотреть кол-во портов котороые надо обновить ?
<black_doctor[web> привет ребята
<Kobzar> ре
<black_doctor[web> есть мегавопросище, есть ли какой то список сертифицированных под убунту 11.10 моноблоков?
<Kobzar> есть список поддерживаемогооборудования.
<black_doctor[web> о как, прикольно... а где его найти?
<black_doctor[web> в идеале мне бы понять, будет ли на таком то моноблоке у меня убунта 11я работать)))
<black_doctor[web> люблю убунту, но вот сейчас хочется купить себе моноблок, как бы не облажатся...
<SergeyIT> black_doctor[web: надо о 12.04 думать
<andrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<black_doctor[web> да я только месяц на 11.10 сижу, а вы уже о 12й)))
<black_doctor[web> andrex за ссылку спасибо
<andrex> SergeyIT: а ты обновил порты? xD
<sharikoff> я обновил
<sharikoff> =)
<andrex> привет
<black_doctor[web> блин, не достаточно входящей информации... а на этих моноблоках сразу форточка установлена...
<vamadir> кто нибудь играет HoN на убунту?
<black_doctor[web> пытался)))
<black_doctor[web> только игра мне сказала, вы из РФ, вам сюда низя
<vamadir> хм.....
<vamadir> да просто я чет зайти сегодня не могу
<vamadir> странно
<vamadir> может клиенты под линукс забанили? так как на форме тишина
<andrex> скорее клиентов из рашки
<vamadir> <andrex> нуэто врядли. Очень много народу играет из рф. Да и не в РФ я сейчас, а в КНР
<vamadir> черт ну что делать то? Так глядишь и за учебники китайского сяду :(
<SergeyIT> andrex, сегодня 350Мб
<andrex> SergeyIT: ща у себя поспотрю)
<vamadir> Народ а тут кто нибудь есть с Администарции форума??
<vamadir> по убунту
<SergeyIT> andrex, но у меня QT еще стоит
<andrex> ну у меня вабще мало чего осталось от стандарта
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: кстать последние переделки тырфеса на куте довольно таки приличные
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: и тема годная.не то что в кедах.там кути как гугно выглядят
<vamadir> SergeyIT ты случаем не из администации форума?
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, я пока не смотрел, то есть проги не писал в QT на 12.04
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а что, похож? ))
<vamadir> SergeyIT ну много чего знаешьи советуешь, так же давно сидишь. Поэтому я делаю выводы
<SergeyIT> vamadir, глянь, я там под тем же именем
<SergeyIT> vamadir, а советом нас страна советов научила ;)
<vamadir> SergeyIT да мне надо что бы администрация разбанила китайские айпи. Не могу на форум зайти
<SergeyIT> vamadir, это точно не ко мне
<vamadir> жаль
<vamadir> Т Т
<andrex> SergeyIT: у меня меньше на 100
<andrex> чёт меня обделяют обновами))
<vamadir> эх.... ладно. Буду на форуме через ssh тунель сидеть :(
<baronos> vamadir: кстати, от Баира привет)
<vamadir> baronos привет, Ему тоже. А он же вро де в Кызыле
<artus> vamadir, ты настолько наивен? думаеш ради тебя одного откроють доступ тонне китайских ботоспамеров? ))
<vamadir> artus, ну можно же нормально настроить фильтры, а не рубить все айпи
<andrex> я над бубунтой поражаюсь, зачем мне гномовские локали без гнома?)
<artus> vamadir, это как так нормально?
<vamadir> artus, так чтобы блокировать спамботов и человеков пропускать
<TheFalkorr> andrex: а ты не в курсе, что наутилус - часть гнома?
<TheFalkorr> и все остальное?
<TheFalkorr> у тебя нет гномощели
<TheFalkorr> но гном есть
<artus> нафиг, китай лесом )) его вообще надо первым везде вырезать из доступа )
<vamadir> baronos, кстати :) я опять вернулся на 10.04, правда только ядра последние поставил. Не понраились другие релизы, уж больно не стабильно
<artus> vamadir, чем тебе 11.04 не стабильна ?
<baronos> vamadir: хех) ну убунту она такая убунту)
<vamadir> artus, пульса, скайп, нвидиа оптимус.
<artus> vamadir, что пульса, скайп, нвидиа ?
<vamadir> причем на 10.04 проблем нет
<artus> пульс сносиш и проблем нет, причем мне и на 10.04 пришлось оный выпиливать
<artus> и скайп резко работать начинает, и вообще
<vamadir> artus пульса виснет при проигрывании айдио (иногда). Скайп вылетает (временами). Нвидиа оптимус зависает (тоже временами)
<artus> хотя да, проще переставить систему чем жамкнуть полторы кнопочки
<artus> vamadir, я же сказал, сносиш пульс и все, ничего нигде не виснет
<baronos> пульс обновил до 1,1 проблемы исчезли. Скайп спрятал и юзаю эмпати для звонков зерез пиджин-скайп плагин. Нвидиа только с последним драйвером с гш не дружит пока.
<vamadir> artus, при сносе пульсы не настраивается микрофон в скайпе. алсаконф не видит микрофон
<artus> vamadir, нафиг там альсаконф?
<vamadir> ну дак через алсу
<vamadir> же
<artus> где ты его вообще нашол? его 2ж года 2 как выкинули отовсюду
<vamadir> artus, куда его выкинут ??
<vamadir> artus, ээ......Вроде без него никак
<artus> без альсаконф?
<vamadir> без алсы
<artus> в убунте альсу ешо в 8м году выпилили, ты там чего куриш то?
<artus> *альсаконф
<baronos> можно запустить терминал с двумя открытыми вкладками?
<artus> baronos, можно , а нужно? )
<vamadir> artus, звук в убунту работает железо-алса-пульса-проги. Сам ты куришь
<baronos> artus: ага, мне надо чтоб при запуске на одной вкладке запускался вичат, а на второй mcabber)
<artus> vamadir, железо-альса-проги ))) 15:22           vamadir | artus, при сносе пульсы не настраивается микрофон в скайпе. алсаконф не видит микрофон
<artus> vamadir, завязывай с веществами
<artus> гстримерпропертис , выбрал везде альсу и все, радуйся)
<vamadir> artus, как я понимаю тебе читать и читать. Мой юнный друг
<artus> ман по выпилианию пульса из бубунты вплоть то 11.04(точно етсь, выше не смотрел) на бубунтохелпе
<artus> мдя, ешо один спец-неосилятор пришол
<vamadir> artus, как я понимаю ты хочешь похоливарить... Короче остались при своем
<vamadir> .
<artus> vamadir, 11.04, без пульса, и к томуже альсой раздает звук на блютуз уши. проблемы? )))
<artus> vamadir, мальчик, ненадо просто сказки расказывать :D
<baronos> gnome-terminal --tab --tab
<vamadir> ignore artus
<artus> все успокоится не может бедный )
<baronos> artus: вот так он запустил на двух вкладках две программы одинаковых, может по профилям раскидать "gnome-terminal -e mc --tab --tab"
<vamadir> artus. 123 ^)
<vamadir> artus скажи ченить :)
<baronos> artus: усё замутил спс gnome-terminal -e mc --tab --tab -e top ))
<andrex>  mode +q vamadir  скажи
<artus> гг
<artus> andrex, смеятцо над персонажем не осилившим настройку опенбокса - грешно )
<vamadir> нормально :) . Работает фильтрация
<vamadir> а гнор лист сохраняется в ПК или на серваке?
<vamadir> а игнор лист
<vamadir> baronos, не в курсе? игнор лист на серваке привязан или только к лиенту irc?
<andrex> есть для сервера а есть для клиента /ignore для клиента
<baronos> vamadir: не знаю, не игнорил не разу, и у меня знц, все на серваке)
<vamadir> andrex, спасибо. А на черваке как? или только для админов?
<black_doctor[web> эх, фигня какая то, смотрю и вижу фигню, моноблоки на линуксе не работают с сенсорами, ну почти не работают... придется пилить чего нить
<andrex> здесь помоему нет серверного игнора, тут даже на банлист то выделить нормально не могут. а тебе ещё персональный игнор подава
<vamadir> andrex, понял :) вопросов нет
<Kobzar> уперто не могу найти как посмотрет в косоли сколько пакетов требует обнвления
<artus> Kobzar, в смысле?
<andrex> Kobzar: apt-get upgrade выводит список пакетов и спрашивате продолжить да нет если передумал можно сказать нет
<andrex> гсс уже 3 раз обновлятся не хочет, гад такой
<Kobzar> apt-get update выводт список а мне надо число ! для рюшечки в панелье
<artus> aptitude search "~U" | wc -l
<Pentan> анвойс?
<Pentan> а, понял. Без регистрации войса нет
<Pentan> если не через веб
<Pentan> кто юзает lxde?
<User141[web]> "Enter password to unlock the private key" может кто помочь с данной проблемой
<User141[web]> что это за пароль?
<baronos> !q | User141[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User141[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User141[web]> Прошу прощение за безцеремонность. Доброго времени суток, всем присутствующим на канале. У меня установлена Ubuntu 11.10. Хотел залогиниться в "Ubuntu One" в результате получаю окно "Enter password to unlock the private key" .  и я без понятия что это за пароль...
<andrex> это пароль для разблокировки связки ключей помоему
<User141[web]> а как этот пароль можно сменить? потому что мои пароли не подходят....
<baronos> зарегай новый убунту оне, или восстанови пароль
<User141[web]> это пароль не от убунту оне. и не пароль на учетке. я без понятия что это за пароль такой
<User141[web]> вся эта котовасия и началась какраз после восстановления пароля.
<baronos> значит связка ключей, seahorse ищи как восстановить или снять убрать пароль
<Pentan> передо мной тяжёлый выбор: Lxde или Gnome. 512 M оперативы. Intel Atom 1.6 GHz. У кого есть опыт использования и того, и другого на подобной конфигурации?
<Pentan> В кедах, естественно, бегать невозможно - жмут страшно
<User141[web]> <baronos> Благодаю. Проблема решена
<baronos> Pentan: ставь lxde/xfce или ubuntu 10,04/11.04 c гном2.
<Pentan> baronos, спасибо :)
<baronos> а мнения у каждого свои на счет ДЕ, так что, то что тебе понравится то и будешь юзать.
<openvoid> лучше в этот атом памяти добавить
<User343[web]> тут боты или люди?
<User343[web]> почему уменя после установки убанты припекло жопу?
<artus> @kick "User343[web]" тебе к доктору
<only_you> гг
<shenmue> я то думаю что за фигня с ирц а это весь далнет лежит
<andrex> )
<shenmue> сознавайтесь чьих рук дело .
<baronos[winXP]> shenmue: тыщ
<shenmue> baronos фу
<shenmue> что гш с людьми делает
<baronos[winXP]> и не говори)
<Onkeltem> Ура! Я решил проблему с записью скринкаста! Завтра приезжает друг с Маком, там это штатными средствами делается!
<andrex> shenmue: да был там один админус.. вобщем похоже досих по он там
<Lex_Sh> baronos[winXP]: Оо
<shenmue> andrex думал мой локальный сервер как всегда на дне глубоком. хотя думал что ирц почти такой же как жаббер. тип децентрализован
<Pentan> IRC? Децентрализован?
<openvoid> да и джаббер в общемто не очень
<Pentan> А вот меня удивляло другое: как в скайпе столько народу сидит, а серваки не падают :D
<andrex> Pentan: падают
<andrex> и клиент их тоже падает
<shenmue> Pentan скип на п2п вроде ... и падали много раз. а вот как ирц там устроен хз. но далнет падает каждую неделю
<Pentan> о p2p в сей звонилке я и не подозревал по-первой... поэтому казалось каким-то чудом
<andrex> shenmue: ну в ирц есть корневой серв и к нему линкуются все остальные, вот на далнете этот серв и рухнул или просто ктото провод сетевой ногой задел))
<kobzar> и так вопрос на засыпку, как разрешить юзеру выполнение apt-get без судо?
<TheFalkorr> kobzar: man sudo
<Lex_Sh> прописать в sudoers
<TheFalkorr> kobzar: man sudoers
<TheFalkorr> kobzar: man alias
<shenmue> вообще по моему надо банить за такеи вопросы
<baronos[winXP]> какие?
<Lex_Sh> это же канал убунты а не генты, зачем банить)
<shenmue> права рута смертным раздавать
<kobzar> я чего то не понял, я же спросил как без  sudo это сделать?
<openvoid> без sudo никак
<openvoid> только можно чтоб ему в sudo можно было только apt-get
<kobzar> ладно, тогда задам вопрос более конкретно. мне нужно из под юзера получить список портов для обновления
<baronos[winXP]> это из серии бсд?
<kobzar> это из серии что я на пенель хочу вывести инфу о том сколько пакетов мне надо обновить
<shenmue> есть же апплет
<openvoid> вроде писали уже чтото вроде aptitude search "%U" | grep wc -l
<openvoid> добуквенно не помню
<shenmue> и вообще зачем надо знать количество пакетов для обновления? поставил в фон. само обновляется. и фиг с ним
<baronos[winXP]> для гш есть расширение которое показываетсколько обновлений пришло и кнопка обновить)
<kobzar> еще точнее. когда я логинюсь под юзером в консоли то получаю приветствие, в котором указывается сколько пакетов можно обновить
<kobzar> и это без судо и так далее. то есть нужно найти скрипт который выполняется при входе
<openvoid> в ubuntu server по дефолту так
<openvoid> посмотри какой скрипт там крутится после логина
<kobzar> если бы я знал что там стартует я бы давно уже сам посмотрел и не спрашивал. ладно разберусь
<andrex> apt-cache так то и без судо работает
<andrex> ну или aptitude search
<openvoid> велосипедостроение, надо отыскать какой пакет в сервере добавляет эту функциональность, установить и настроить
<andrex>  /etc/issue отвечает за приветствие
<andrex> а пакет можно по apt-file найти, если уж так надо
<openvoid> тап после issue после логина
<openvoid> в bash.rc или где то там скрипт пускаеися
<andrex> аа ну понятно, тогда гуг ему в руки и ищет пусть
<openvoid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745467
<openvoid> motd
<openvoid> не не он
<openvoid> landscape-common
<Dmitrix> есть сервер на fedora 8 без графики, есть убунту 11.10, подскажите терминальные варианты, чтобы запускать графические прил. на fedora
<Dmitrix> самый простой и быстрый способ
<openvoid> без иксов или без монитора
<Dmitrix> без монитора и иксов вроде
<openvoid> иксы для графики все же потребуются
<andrex> я вабще не понял щзачем оно нужно то??
<Dmitrix> можно поставить если нужно иксы
<openvoid> проще всего на предмет vnc посмотри
<openvoid> это типа rdp
<openvoid> есть и более сложные варианты с иксами по сети но я их не умею
<andrex> нафига на сервере запускать какието графические приложения???
<openvoid> для торрентов например
<andrex> кхм
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: осиль трансмишшен демон
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: с вебмордой
<Dmitrix> нет, мне надо порнуху смотреть, но чтобы локальный прокси не палил я буду её на рабочем удаленном сервере смотреть
<andrex> ssh тунель и mplayer
<Dmitrix> нужен еще браузер
<openvoid> тут без иксов никак
<andrex> yf dbrb tcnm cnjnz rfr ghj;bnm ltym ,tp brcjd
<andrex> на вики есть статья как прожить день без иксов
<andrex> тебе туды
<openvoid> еслт только не plain html через lynx глядеть
<andrex> да и мене както перехотелось помогать данному персонажу
<Dmitrix> =) ну блин
<Dmitrix> а может установить qemu и там виртуальную машину с графикой?
<openvoid> без иксов и в qemu графики не будет
<openvoid> и для федоры 8 уже реп нет
<Dmitrix> да что же делать =(
<andrex> притащить бук с иксами
<openvoid> переводить видеоряд в псевдографику
<Tmin10> openvoid: для гибернации видимо нужен большой своп
<Tmin10> openvoid: сделал 4 гига, всё заработало
<openvoid> Tmin10, заработало?
<openvoid> ок
<andrex> скока памяти стока и свопа
<Tmin10> andrex: 2 гига и 4 гига
<Dmitrix> а как проверить есть X сервер или нет?
<Tmin10> openvoid: хотя саму гибернацию не тестил ещё, может не заработает, но она включилась по крайней мере)
<openvoid> Dmitrix, startx
<Tmin10> кстати, такой вопрос, когда я в большом списке начинаю набирать название, он его ищет и перемещается к первому
<andrex> нет в бубунте startx по умолчанию
<Tmin10> как перейти дальше к следующему пункту?
<openvoid> у него федора 8
<Dmitrix> -bash: startx: команда не найдена, значит нету, я через ssh в терминале набрал
<andrex> упс простите но у нас не канал федоры
<Tmin10> так можно перейти к слудующему пункту?
<Tmin10> А инсталятор убунты всегда так мучительно долго удаляет и добавляет разделы?
<Tmin10> минут по 7 точно на каждый ушло...
<ololoev> у кого в 11.10 модем e173 работает?
<TheFalkorr> у всех
<TheFalkorr> у кого он есть
<TheFalkorr> переведи его в режим модема (если он в режиме накопителя) и все
<ololoev> а у меня нет. он не разлоченный. хотя и разлоченный пробовал
<andrex> причём тут разлоченый
<TheFalkorr> а причем тут разлоченный и не разлоченный?
<ololoev> thefa
<Tmin10> ура, гибернация работает
<Tmin10> немного не так как в винде, не очень наглядно, но работает
<Tmin10> а как сделать, чтобы пароль просила при выходе из гибернации?
<TheFalkorr> зайти в настройки скринсейвера и поставить запрос
<openvoid> единственное что меня напрягает в гибернации при дуалбуте - это то что винда начинает резюмиться после меню груба а убунта до него
<Tmin10> openvoid: всмысле до?
<Tmin10> у меня показывается граб, там у мя через секунду убунта и грузится
<openvoid> а, значит уже поправили, раньше неудобно было
<openvoid> с разморозкой меня :)
<Tmin10> кстати, я тут поменял картинку на экране входа, получился чёрный экран
<Tmin10> ипользовал simple lightdm
<openvoid> когда то давно менял - работало, может граб-апдейт надо
<Tmin10> выбираю в нём файл, а когда сохраняю и открываю, в нём стоит уже file.jpg
<Tmin10> пустой
<Tmin10> в грабе картинка норм поставилась
<openvoid> там формат какойто хитрый был xpm вроде
<Tmin10> а это экран логина
<openvoid> тады сорри не пробовал
<Tmin10> ага, там кажетс криво пути задаются, наверное проще руками поправить конфиг
<ololoev> перевел e173 только в режим модема не помогло
<Dmitrix> а как у убунту 10.04 называется утилита для работы с пользователями? мне надо вызвать её через консоль и создать юзера
<kobzar> useradd ?
<kobzar> adduser вернее
<Dmitrix> kobzar:  графическая гномовская
<kobzar> сорри... графики нет...
<andrex> !google |ololoev
<ubuntuhelp> ololoev: Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<baronos> ппц он и канал федоры со своими порносайтами через германию достаёт.
<openvoid> пошлют тк экспиред
<artus> Maratich, че расфлудился?
<artus> Maratich, че расфлудился?
<artus> @mode +b Maratich*!*@*
<artus> @mode +b *!*@83.142.211*
<artus> @mode -b Maratich*!*@*
<openvoid> его самого флудят
<artus> openvoid, от этого бота ни одного сообщения , один флуд полетами
<openvoid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_flood
<openvoid> второй абзац
<artus> openvoid, последнее сообщение от него было летом прошлого года, после этого только флуд полетами, посему пусть летает гдето там , в далеке ) будет желание - зайдет)
<Tmin10> Разобрался с экраном логина, там на фон нужна картинка png была, а я ставил jpg
<openvoid> о сколько нам открытий чудных готовит просвещенья век
<openvoid> короче добро пожаловать в правильную систему
<artus> кеды таакие кеды http://itmages.ru/image/view/434899/fea78a29
<only_you> хм.. а как же коробка?)
<artus> да чую прийдетцо
<only_you> не одному же мне здесь на коробке сидеть (:
<baronos> artus: не не не, ты еще гном3,4 не юзал какая коробка)
<pahan> Как можно  узнать файл USB устройства подключенного к компу? Например lsusb показывает список устройств, как узнать их файлы?
<artus> pahan, cat /var/log/dmesg |grep usb
<openvoid> fdisk -l ещё - последний будет usb
<pahan> не один вариант не сработал
<openvoid> гм это для флешки
<pahan> не
<pahan> инфрокрасныйпорт
<openvoid> значит дрова не цепляются
<pahan> ну lsusb его показывает
<artus> что вообще значит узнать файлы ?
<pahan> ну типа /dev/...
<openvoid> перевоткни, tail dmesg, если там только new hi speed usb device без указания что это то нет дров
<artus> pahan, я ж те сказал уже )
<openvoid> а lsusb покажет всё даже если нет дров но в системе это не используется
<pahan> artus, он показывает что то типа /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.2/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input6 но у меня таких файлов нету
<pahan> openvoid, а где этот dmesg лежит?
<baronos> pahan: не заморачивайся с файлами, даже если ты их найдешь в dev всё ровно ничего не сделашь.
<openvoid> /var/log/dmesg или просто команда dmesg
<openvoid> но лучше поскать в гугл наличие поддержки твоего инфракрасника линуксом
<artus> pahan, ну так видать потому что у тебя нифига ниразу никто в дев не монтировался
<pahan> artus, ну а клава и мышь?
<openvoid> инфракрасники они как com порт должны видеться вроде, может быть не поддерживаемая usb2tty микруха в нем
<artus> pahan, что клава и мыш?
<artus> input: SIGMACH1P USB Keykoard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input3
<pahan> ну они то должны быть там
<artus> и ?
<pahan> тоже не вижу
<artus> между должны и тем что ты сам не можеш определитцо чего тебе надо - большая разница
<pahan> любое устройство в linux отображается как один или несколько вайлов в директории /dev, так?
<Onkeltem> pahan: не любое
<Onkeltem> например, там разве есть ethX?
<artus> pahan, с чего ты взял?
<baronos> pahan: посмотри на своем устройстве номер загугли его имя, посмотри дрова на него, нет дров смотри универсальные способы по подключению в линукс таких прибамбасов.
<pahan> спасибоза ответы, походу надо перечитать что я читал
<artus> по ходу ты не то наверно читал )
<andrex>  ага перерыть код ядра не забуть, и про железо почитай и ещё научись из рав данных находу переделывать в норм вид
<openvoid> в линукс всё файлы но не все из них в дев
<kaljan> добрый вечер. Проблема следующего рода : не подключается удаленный рабочий стол к убунте, убунта - виртуальная машина на VirtualBox, клиент терминальных подключений подрубается к остальным компьютерам в сети, а к самой убунте подключить не вы
<kaljan> при это он пингуется, но открытого порта для ожидания подключения нет
<artus> он отродясь не подключался)
<kaljan> занятно
<kaljan> а через путти тоже никак нельзя ?
<artus> путя тебя зечем :?
<kaljan> по сути можно но телнет выдает connection refused
<artus> насмотрелся мегамануалов по администрированию от мегаспецофф? ))
<kaljan> дак я собственно и ставил убунту на виртуалку, чтобы заходить по удаленке на неё
<kaljan> нет
<kaljan> :)
<artus> телнет тебе зачем на наксах? ))
<kaljan> ну чтобы хоть как-то подрубиться
<openvoid> sudo apt-get instal openssh-server
<openvoid> у кого есть нвидия которая cuda умеет?
<kaljan> у меня вроде должна уметь, на работе
<only_you> у меня умеет
<kaljan> geforce 560
<only_you> только я юзаю нуво))
<openvoid> на работе не пойдет, хочу рейнбоу таблес нагенерить, а у самого ати
<openvoid> придется переписывать под opencl
<kaljan> вам срочно ?
<dcnk> hi all
<openvoid> джёт до второго пришествия
<kaljan> можете код скинуть, я вам сгерерю и скину завтра, часам к 15:00 по мск
<dcnk> вы тут живёте чтоль?))
<dcnk> а я вот ставлю бунту
<openvoid> там на месяц гдето для полного набора хэшей
<dcnk> 11,10
<kaljan> уу
<dcnk> ёё
<openvoid> проще переписать чем так напрягать
<dcnk> )
<kaljan> круто )
<dcnk> ну вот и я стал убунтянином)
<dcnk> :-[
<kaljan> не заработало :D чето у меня походу совсем кривые руки )
<dcnk> мож ребут
<dcnk> :-[
<kaljan> заработало!
<kaljan> спасибо, openvoid
<dcnk> что андройдо, что вин 8, что бунта - всё одинаково , странно *DONT_KNOW*
<openvoid> не за что
<kaljan> теперь еще один вопрос, но он скорее к администрированию и настройке сетей - почему, когда я указал port forwarding 23 порта на адрес виртуалки, telnet на внешний адрес не хочет работать?
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 2 days, 2 hours, 13 minutes, and 54 seconds ago: <rapidsp> test
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 0 days, 6 hours, 27 minutes, and 6 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> гы
<mva> ну где же он...
<kaljan> @seen kaljan
<ubuntuhelp> kaljan was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 minute and 51 seconds ago: <kaljan> теперь еще один вопрос, но он скорее к администрированию и настройке сетей - почему, когда я указал port forwarding 23 порта на адрес виртуалки, telnet на внешний адрес не хочет (1 more message)
<kaljan> тьфу
<kaljan> @story kaljan
<openvoid> kaljan, у тебя роутер, далее сервер, а в нём виртуалка, в роутере ты настроил порт форвард - я тебя правильно понял?
<kaljan> у меня стоит виртуалка на мосту, то есть она определяется как еще один компьютер
<kaljan> со своим ip
<openvoid> то есть ты в сервере настроил порт форвард
<ampiryan> а telnet то запущен?
<kaljan> так что получается роутер -> виртуалка
<kaljan> да, я только что телнетился по локальному IP
<kaljan> в роутере настроил port forward
<artus> на убунту , ходить телнетом ? зачем ?
<kaljan> твои предложения ?
<mva> ssh
<kaljan> ща замутим
<ampiryan> дай на всякий случай ss -l -n
<mva> 5000000 лет уж нормальные белые люди им пользуются
<openvoid> внешний айпи на роутере, у него только один входящий 23 порт, его он может перенаправить либо в сервер либо в виртуалку
<SergeyIT> ку
<artus> openvoid, зачем на внешний вешать именно на 23й ? или религиозные предубеждения ?
<kaljan> заработало
<kaljan> круто!
<openvoid> artus, ну не знаю хочется человеку пути с 23 портом
<artus> гг
<kaljan> ээ, и телнет тоже заработал :D
<kaljan> спокойной ночи )
<openvoid> поломают - подумает - переделает
<dcnk> ))
<dcnk> он бы ещё на 80 повешал)
<dcnk> блин вот вопрос - как на qip utf8 посадить
<dcnk> йшз 2012
<dcnk> qip 2012
<artus> dcnk, извращенец ?
<dcnk> есть такое)
<Pentan> да уж, чем тот же pidgin плох
<dcnk> в нем просто удобней чем в миранде
<dcnk> у меня ща вин 7
<artus> dcnk, а кого тут волнуют какие то win?
<SergeyIT> dcnk, изыди
<Pentan> дык речь о QIP для Win? Тогда ты не по адресу немного :)
<dcnk> да блин у меня 2 компа)))
<artus> хоть 22
<SergeyIT> dcnk, удивил )
<dcnk> на втором ща все тесты прошли на 11,10
<Pentan> dcnk, а что под Линукс перейти мешает?
<dcnk> ща ставить буду
<Pentan> dcnk, дров нет? Софта привычного? Ещё чего-нибудь?
<dcnk> ноль я в никсах
<dcnk> но поставлю
<artus> наивный
<Pentan> дык и к Винде люди не за день привыкают :)
<SergeyIT> и будешь 00
<dcnk> artus забей мой ник в яндекс
<dcnk> и ты тоже
<artus> заччем ?
<dcnk> geyIT
<artus> @kban dcnk 86400 я лючше сюда забью, а ты проветришся покаместь
<Pentan> троллина обычный, видать
<Pentan> откуда такие вылазиют...
<SergeyIT> откуда они только не вылазиют...
<openvoid> из рифмы они вылазиют
<Pentan> этот недавний автобиографичный какой-то попался
<Pentan> вечно других с собой путает
<Pentan> ну, и я от первого же вопроса опупел
<Pentan> чтоб в Линуксе да кто-то юзал QIP
<shenmue> есть такие
 * shenmue покосился на baronos
<openvoid> ничего плохого в квипе не вижу он с некоторых пор исподволь подводит юзеров к xmpp
 * Pentan юзает pidgin
 * baronos косо поглядел на shenmue и прищурился
<Pentan> блин, что мне нравится в этом Линухе - что софт, зараза, прям как под меня заточен, мало что подыскивать приходится :D
<only_you> повезло тебе)
<openvoid> гдавное за кряками ходить совсем не нужно
<shenmue> хи.. а куда ходят за кряками? оО
<openvoid> как вспомню - аж передернет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуйте качественную тему под unity. А то от стандартных цветов глаза болят
<shenmue> ммм... а для юнити отдельные темы? как в гш для даша?
<Pentan> блин, я под GNOME2 бы посоветовал - Darklooks :)
<Pentan> Darklooks - рулезз
 * Pentan усиленно агитирует за Darklooks
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: гтк3 темы выбирай они нормально ложатся почти все)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та хочется что бы и gtk2 были не вырвиглазные
<shenmue> baronos ты читал новости про флэш на лине?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а то тут все серое . Очень тяжело читать или еще чтото делать
<baronos> shenmue: ага)) но другая статья меня больше удивила, про стандарт хтмл5 в браузерах. Походу гиганты решили флеш искоренить и запихать хтмл5))
<shenmue>  [v-8]_jupiter если гтк2 то ставь gnome color chooser
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА 11.10 вроде ж gtk3
<Kyshtynbai> html5 рулит
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: я предпочитаю темные, но в последнее время юзаю дефолт адвайта http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=167&PHPSESSID=bfcfff44b23f260db713ff8c65e2d947
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: дефолт норм. Но шрифт бы сделать черным цветом
<[v-8]_jupiter> а не серым
<baronos> тему ковырять надо на наличие цвета шрифта
<shenmue>  baronos я тут вспомнил. была же инфа как из хрома флеш в других браузерах запускать
<shenmue> тип симлинком на либу
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: я так понял готового нету
<baronos> shenmue: ну да, там же типа либа *.so какая то. Но кстати, на эпифани gnash лучше пашет чем в мозилле и хроме)
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: погляди через поиск все амбиенс темы может какую то и сделали.
<baronos> эпифани 3,3,2 почти как хром удобный. а вот 3,2,1 ппц ужасный. Вот допилят его к гном3,4 и в принципе хром не нужен будет)
<Pentan> вот мой Darklooks, кому интересно: http://imagepost.ru/images/t/em/tema_darklooks_v_gnome2.png
<shenmue> >< ужас
<Pentan> а что ужасного? :D
<Pentan> + это не типовой снимок
<Pentan> чисто, чтоб и pidgin, и браузер было видно
<shenmue> круче всех был go8765 с своими черными тонами и черными буквами
<artus> это дяже для меня передоз )
<Pentan> согласен, мой ник с тегом /me не очень по цвету смотрится
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ibjhPMvRrqHkbe.png
<shenmue>  Pentan http://mintlinux.ru/images/photos/88cf903e6154b80350278c60fe1437fb.jpg так обычно всегда
<Pentan> baronos, лично для меня такая тема слишком контрастна. В сумерки у меня бы глаза вывалились
<baronos> Pentan: нормуль http://i.minus.com/ib0ITOXGtWGZtw.png
<Pentan> а так и браузер под тему подстроил, чтоб принудительно пихал системные цвета вместо ярко-белых, типичных для сайтов
<Pentan> shenmue, девушка красивая, а много сиренево-фиолетовые оттенки лично мне слегка режут глаз
<Pentan> *без много
<Pentan> baronos, дык в целом ничего, только опять ярко-белый цвет
<Pentan> baronos, знаешь, как у меня от такого глаза в сумерках болели
<baronos> незнаю
<Pentan> вообще, кто придумал МОНИТОРУ цвет ФОНА давать БЕЛЫЙ, а букв - ЧЁРНЫЙ. Это ж не книга, моник же светится!!
<Pentan> и его цвет не равен по умолчанию цвету окружающей обстановки
<Pentan> и от контраста потом глаза болят
<Kyshtynbai> На вкус и цвет...
<shenmue> по моему просто кто то много сидит за компом
<shenmue> и сглаживание с герцами не так настроил
<Pentan> да, много :) Я и не скрываю
<Pentan> не, тут дело в другом
<Pentan> я вот себе читалку хотел купить
<Pentan> с e-ink'ом
<Pentan> потому что думал, от моника глаза болят так в принципе, из-за того, что светится
<Pentan> однако ж нет
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<openvoid> от бумажной книжки ещё как могут глаза заболеть
<Pentan> на сотку поставил прогу ReadManiac, установил фон ЧЁРНЫМ, буквы - БЕЛЫМИ
<Kyshtynbai> Что есть сотка?
<openvoid> тут вопрос скорее в том как сильно глаза напрягаются
<Pentan> и глаза, заразы, не устают. После этого стал читать в сумерках в негативном режиме, за исключением фоток, которые просто приглушаю (фотки в негативе - ужас :D)
<Pentan> и глаза перестали болеть
<shenmue> а потом перед глазами чернобелые полосы
<shenmue> выгорели
<Pentan> а раньше всё время дополнительно приходилось лампочку всключать
<Pentan> иначе моник в сумерках светился, как радиоактивный, и смотреть было просто больно
<Pentan> в общем, я для себя понял, что главное - буквы должны быть контрастны фону, а фон не должен быть контрастен окружающей обстановке. Для моников это значит: днём - светлый фон, тёмные буквы, ночью - наоборот
<Pentan> или ночью ещё доп. освещение включать
<Pentan> ну и перестал быть красноглазым после этого :)
<Pentan> ну, это равноценно кнопке "выкл" на монике :)
<Pentan> мои извинения, ответил на сообщение страницей раньше
<baronos> shenmue: смотри-ка засуетились http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33189 ))
<artus> а толку то
<ololoev> ubuntuhelp: оло. Google является только в твои контакты, а еще помогает их расшаривать.
<ololoev> e173 Install NDIS driver failed. The compiling environment is not all ready. Please check gcc, make and kernel buid(/lib/modules/3.2.0-17-generic-pae/build) to be all installed? Now please enter any key to finish other installations.
<ololoev> посмотрел вроде все установлено
<ololoev> ubuntu 12.04
<openvoid> build-essentials linux-headers
<artus> 12.04 ненужна , пока не зарелизится
<artus> ^_^
<ololoev> там панель няшна. верхняя. полную прозрачность держит
<shenmue> +1
<shenmue> хотя еще с месяцок после релиза подождать стоит
<artus> ато и 2
<openvoid> эт что с 12.04 опять все кнопки по другому будут?
<shenmue> теперь внизу открытие закрытие
<shenmue> а меню справа
<openvoid> они издеваются
<ololoev> а можно вообще не ждать, а сразу юзать что-то стабильнее
<artus> и убегают от курсора ))
<artus> а меню вообще рандомно появляется на рандомное количество времени )
<openvoid> и мышь по осям инвертирована наверное
<ololoev> а как пакет выкачать, если нет синаптика
<artus> синаптик не нужен, вообще
<ololoev> openvoid: терзают смутные сомненья, что после установки оного все будет ок
<baronos> ololoev: apt-get download название пакета
<artus> терзают меня смутные сомнения что ктото не может осилить apt-get\aptitude ))
<artus> и только кариес туды-сюды летаеть
<ololoev> baronos: ok
<User380[web]> Здравствуйте! Есть рускоязычные?
<Pentan> само собой
<shenmue> еc jф rоp
<shenmue> раcrлflrf ЮБЮ<
<User380[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, работает ли Ubuntu 11.10 на Windows Virtual PC?
<shenmue> хм проверка
<andrex> а пк есть ещё чисто под висту, не знал
<Pentan> по слухам, они ж вроде хотели поддержку Линукса выпилить из Virtual PC
<User380[web]> Установилась она без проблем, но не хочет логиниться, открыл консоль, там предлогаю залогиниться, но такое ощущуние что там текстовый редактор вместо консоли, не принимает команды...
<artus> ужс
<artus> даже логин не печатает?
<andrex> хм может у него клава не работает)
<shenmue> Virtual PC вобще убогая
<User380[web]> печатает, нажимаю ентер, переходит в новую строку, и можно печатать дальше, даже стирать можно :)
<_d4vid> User380[web], ставь виртуалбокс и не парся
<Pentan> либо VMWare
<artus> чето мне кажется автор чей то не то жамкает ) или не там)
<andrex> да к примеру конрл аль ф12 то будет так как он описал
<artus> нажимаю ентер, переходит в новую строку, и можно печатать дальше, даже стирать можно <--- ужс какой, прям текстовый редактор вместо консоли
<artus> в офтопике видать консоль вся такая с кнопачками и пимпочками
<User380[web]> дак я про тоже, и во всех шести штуках такая фигня..
<artus> их у него еше 6ть , о ужс
<andrex> обиделся бедный
<artus> угу, видать мозг оконсательно сломался
<artus> *ч
<andrex> не меня ещё поражает, заходят на канал, даже топик не читая спрашивают: рускоязычные есть.
<artus> ну если у человека с детства не сложилось со зрением, чего ты хочеш то)
<_d4vid> такие умные собрались тут ^
<_d4vid> пипец
<_d4vid> человек забыл надеть очки .. бывает
<artus> кстати
<artus> _d4vid, гдето я тебя персонаж уже видел, и оч подозрительно знакомый у тебя ник, учитывая что обладатель оного в перм бане
<XuMuK> test
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Ну понг, и что?
<Pentan> test
<ubuntuhelp> Pentan, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-25
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 2 days, 15 hours, 11 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <rapidsp> test
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 0 days, 19 hours, 25 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> гы
<AliveCorpse> Доброго времени суток. Не подскажите софт для работы с разделами ХДД
<amigo> gparted
<AliveCorpse> На Ubuntu 11.10
<amigo> да
<AliveCorpse> Спасибо. Сейчас опробуем.
<amigo> Пожалуйста. Сообщите о результатах. Нам важно Ваше мнение.
<Lex_S> =)
<admin-skif-biz> люди ,а как сделать шоб lp печатал точно, а то растягивает все.
<AliveCorpse> К сожалению мою проблему это программа не решила. А проблема заключается в следующем... У меня 1 HDD был разбит на 3 части(1 под ОС, и 2 логических), но после того как я поставил, вместо Win7, Ubuntu 11.10, 2 и 3 разделы теперь являются 1 целым, но информа
<AliveCorpse> И свободного места от 3 раздела тоже нету
<amigo> "1 целым, но информа" - дальше потеряно фринодом
<AliveCorpse> А можно подробнее, что мне делать в этой ситуации?
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<TheFalkorr> у меня было 5 пальцев.я захотел приделать еталлические когти и отрезал пальцы. когти красивые, но что мне делать?
<AliveCorpse> <TheFalkorr> вместо того что бы острить, сказали бы что нибудь по делу....
<amigo> AliveCorpse: у Вас текст обрезался, ничего не понятно, что Вы хотели сделать и что не получается
<AliveCorpse> 1 целым, но информацию я вижу только со 2 раздела.
<AliveCorpse> И свободного места от 3 раздела тоже нету
<amigo> посмотрите таблицу разделов командой fdisk -l /dev/sda, скопируйте полученную информацию на пастебин, а ссылку дайте сюда
<AliveCorpse> реакция на данную команду "Невозможно открыть /dev/sda"
<amigo> AliveCorpse: используйте команду sudo для повышения Ваших привелегий в системе
<amigo> *привилегий
<bosyi> какими консольными командами можна перезапустить "интернет, сеть"?
<amigo> restart network-manager
<AliveCorpse> <amigo> http://hastebin.com/gosayiromo.coffee
<bosyi> эта не подходит. что еще можно перезапусить кроме nm?
<ampiryan> почему не подходит?
<bosyi> проблема в том что после выхода из ждущего режима, часто отваливается wifi. в nm пишет "устройство не готово". рестарт nm ничего не дает.  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up дает ошибку тоже
<amigo> AliveCorpse: измените тип файловой системы для раздела /dev/sda4 командой cfdisk на тип, который был задан при установке системы
<bosyi> modprobe -r drivername, затем modprobe  drivername также ничего не меняет
<ampiryan> а что скрывается за "рестарт nm ничего не дает."?
<amigo> bosyi: если перед засыпанием выключить сеть руками, уснуть, простнуться, включить сеть - работает?
<Breads> ребят, подскажите, где можно найти исходники команды chmod?
<amigo> apt-get source chmod
<Breads> хм, все действительно так просто?)
<openvoid> был глюк на еее701 хардварный - в винде wifi работает, в линуксе - то работает - то перезагрузки не помогают - лечилось отключением питания и выниманием батареи
<bosyi> amigo, нужно попробовать так. выключить имеется ввиду sudo service network-manager stop ?
<bosyi> ampiryan, nm = network-manager
<amigo> да, хоть просто мышей тыкни
<bosyi> test
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Fail!
<openvoid> выключить в смысле выключить и отключить блок питания, после чего вынять батарею
<openvoid> в еее701 похоже вайфай в какойто момент в ракообразном виде находился в шине, виндовый драйвеп его умел ресетить а линуксовый нет
<breads> apt-get source chmod не помогло получить исходники chmod, какие есть еще варианты?
<amigo> он же в coreutils
<breads> хм, т.е. нужно coreutils разобрать? а куда стоит сразу смотреть? а то, я думаю, там дебри
<amigo> в src
<breads> черт возьми, amigo, большое спасибо )
<admin-skif-biz> Люди ,а как сделать шоб lp печатал точно по размеру, а то растягивает..
<XuMuK> всем привед
<User506[web]> f
<Lex_S> g
<dcnk> hi all
<heybro> народ подскажите
<heybro> устанавливаю убунту. перезапускаю компьютер. загружаю её
<heybro> отключается клавиатура и остаётся только одна заставка с мышкой
<heybro> без ярлыков
<heybro> и ничего не происходит
<Biiird[web]> whats this???
<Biiird[web]> heyyy
<Biiird[web]> whats happening here?
<andrex> !en | Biiird[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Biiird[web]: Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<Biiird[web]> Я знаю язык )))
<andrex> нарушаем значит?
<heybro> ну так что? встречался кто-то с подобной проблемой
<Biiird[web]> Я первый раз в этом чате, так зашел глянуть...
<andrex> Kyshtynbai: чё совсем клавиатура не работает ctrl+ alt+ f# или sysrq попробуй
<andrex> упс
<Biiird[web]> У меня проблемка с регулировкой яркости дисплея на ноутбуке ( не регулируется совсем ) . Мож кто чего подскажет, на форуме ответа нет...
<andrex> heybro: эт тебе
<heybro> совсем не работает
<andrex> usb?
<heybro> нет
<andrex> ну тогда фиг знает, на форум напиши, только подробнее а не так как тут
<heybro> ладно, так и сделаю
<andrex> Biiird[web]: а все вкусности телепаты расскажут?
<Biiird[web]> ноутбук toshiba satillite c670 видяха nVidia Яркость не регулируется никак!
 * baronos раздражает слово "видЯха"
<dcnk> ребят такой вопрос как при установке загрузившись в live проверить инет
<dcnk> сетку настроил вроде а где браузер
<andrex> ну настроить и проверить
<andrex> в даше firefox
<dcnk> а где он
<andrex> бубунта какая?
<dcnk> 11.10
<andrex> вин кей нажми
<dcnk> я с диска грузанул спс
<dcnk> спасиб
<andrex> хотя и на панели должен быть значёк
<dcnk> вот и прибавился я к вам)
<dcnk> да я ток ставлю
<andrex> ничё не понял)
<artus> опа, до когото видать не дошло
<baronos> ппц вайн долго компилится
<Kyshtynbai> Зочем ты его собираешь, бинарники отменили штоль)?
<andrex> ну может ему надо какую нибудь фичу включить или отключить
<_d4vid> а не легче спросить чем сидеть годать)
<_d4vid> баронос зачем компилиш?
<andrex> ну мне какбе всёравно
<andrex> хоче - компилит)
<andrex> *т
<_d4vid> <baronos>
<openvoid> до чего страну довели - все копмиляторы простаивают
<baronos> _d4vid: как это зачем, чтоб 1,2,3 версию стабле поставить. А то 1,4 не фантан)
<_d4vid> ясно
<_d4vid> она же в ппа есть
<openvoid> бинарники с запада всем подавай
<andrex> p   wine1.2 врепах есть
<openvoid> сами делать разучились
<Kyshtynbai> Кто люит загрузить процессор сборкой, ставит дженту, я так думаю.
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> а можно как нить отслеживать все скрытые куки которые передает мне браузер?
<yurikoles> привет
<yurikoles> почему не тестим новую версию?
<Kyshtynbai> в опере есть менеджер куки с приском вроде
<Kyshtynbai> *поиском.
<jlewka> а какие его нить, скрытые он тоже остледит?
<Kyshtynbai> Не могу сказать, глубоко не вникал.
<openvoid> к фаерфоксу плагин cookie monster
<openvoid> запрещаешь все куки - потом избирательно разрешаешь и все видишь
<openvoid> он как адблок всё показывает
<yurikoles> как вам такой баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-ru/+bug/935521
<jlewka> спасб
<andrex> yurikoles: убунту то тестим http://paste.ubuntu.com/856701/ а вот про кубунту, отдельный вопрос, она не от мира сего
<andrex> вроде пакеты одинаковые, а ошибки разные вылазят, походу из за кедов всё ломается в ней
<yurikoles> ты так говоришь как будто это другой дитрибутив
<yurikoles> я с кед в precise только сегод слез, до этого несколько дней в кедах был, всё норм
<VMV> всем привет!
<yurikoles> кроме network-manager, но он и в unity говорит что сети нет
<VMV> есть пользователи третьего гнома?
<VMV> так и не нашел решения проблемы с меню наутилуса на панели гнома, на форуме кто-то подобное сообщение оставлял, но оно так и висит без решения(
<yurikoles> как в новом Dash убрать включение поиска по Альт?
<baronos> что за проблема
<VMV> на панели гнома после обновления появилось подобие global menu и оно как бы за панелью
<andrex> yurikoles: ну походу другой, ибо у меня таких глюков небыло с 8.4 ubuntu какие появились на кубунте 10.4
<yurikoles> у меня переключение раскладок по альт-шифт, при каждом переключении выскакивает поиск
<andrex> настрой на capslock
<yurikoles> к чему это?
<yurikoles> я бы предпочёл настроить даш
<andrex> у меня с роду по альт шифт не переключалась раскладка, то меню окон вылазит то ещё какой бред
<openvoid> все одмины используют ctrl shift на всех системах
<yurikoles> гномопроблемы
<andrex> неа
<andrex> не гномо проблемы даже в винде такая фигня, а там не гном)
<andrex> альт шифт это самая не удачная комбинация, вобщем
<VMV> вот моя проблема - http://picpaste.com/__ae_______010-07nsgzYm.png
<baronos> VMV: форум http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=183237.msg1362283#msg1362283
<VMV> baronos, спасибо огромное!)
<baronos> не за что)
<yurikoles> в винде, дебиане и убунте это комбинация по-умолчанию, никаких проблем
<openvoid> особенно в винде - alt shift нажимаешь и вечно меню открывыается
<yurikoles> вы что не видели какие горячие клавиши в  консоли гнома и кед?
<yurikoles> там повсеместно используется шифт+ктрл+буква, нажатие которых переключает раскладку
<andrex> нуну это ж где такое
<admin-skif-biz> слышь, школота. Кто-нить разбирается в печати lp чуть лучше чем "читай маны иди гуглы"??
<artus> @kban admin-skif-biz 604800 иди проветрись
<TheFalkorr> artus: смотрю буянишь:)
<artus> я ? да ниразу )
<artus> если персонаж на столько туп что не смог решить проблему с lp за полторы недели , то это видать не лечитцо)
<yurikoles> >нуну это ж где такое
<yurikoles> запускаешь терминал и гуляешь по меню
<TheFalkorr> лороцитирование детектед
<TheFalkorr> у вас лорчанка
<andrex> долгая реакция
<baronos> надо бота забиндить на слово школота, и пусть банит беспорядочно)
<artus> это как то бездушно получится)
<baronos> гыы, два вайна это круто, для разных игр разный вайн. винда отдыхает))
<Kyshtynbai> А какие есть хорошие гткшные эмуляторы терминала?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а что конкретно ты хочешь запустить из под вайна? из игр i mean
<baronos> я уже все запустил что хотел))
<baronos> тыщ
<shenmue> парам пам пам
<baronos> ппц скучно
<XuMuK> не говори...
<Vlad___> artus: привет! ты тут?
<baronos> shenmue: воо трей теперь влево можно перенести и так же уведомления влево убрать, а не по центру)
<shenmue> зачем те трей слева?
<shenmue> а уведомления у меня в мяте справа внизу
<baronos> shenmue: ютьюб удобней смотреть))
<shenmue> тебе гном шелл мешал ютьюб смотрет?
<baronos> да и не стандартно немного, прикольно)
<baronos> shenmue: ага, трей постоянно вылазил когда мышь в угол убирал)
<VMV> подскажите где в гноме третьем настраиваются всплывающие уведомления?
<baronos> они не настраиваются
<baronos> есть только вкл/выкл
<Kyshtynbai>  Нда. Гном три форева, гыгы.
<Kyshtynbai> А есть кто-нибудь, кто на десятке, кроме меня?
<baronos> у меня хонда
<Kyshtynbai> У меня ваще метро, я не про машыны :) .
<openvoid> 10.04 lts на сервере
<baronos> хонда это дебиан wheezy с gnome 3 :)
<shenmue> я на 10 10
<VMV> я поставил галочку на уведомлениях что-то типа "больше не выводить", и теперь они какие-то маленькие, и не всегда показывают сообщения в аське(
<baronos> аська на чем подключена эмпати или пиджин?
<VMV> эмпати
<baronos> с эмпати некоторые трудности, они либо с задержкой будут вылезать. либо в трее будет висеть значок того с кем ты говорил.
<VMV> ну да, значок нормально показывает
<VMV> пиджин лучше будет? я вообще раньше его использовал, эмпати какой-то рахитичный, никаких настроек..
<baronos> надо ждать релиза 3,4 там они починят многое. Попробуй пиджин. Лично мне он не нравится. Меня эмпати устраивает такой какой есть. на нем 6 акк крутятся и ничего не раздрожает)
<VMV> а еще вопрос, нельзя ли ускорить поиск приложения в шелл?
<baronos> а вот тут походу что то из-за дистров. Лично у меня он шустрый ппц. а на убунту тормозил с выводом поиска жутко.
<shenmue> лично у бароноса лично на его личной лфс оси
<VMV> а у тебя что за дистр?
<baronos> VMV: дебиан тестовый
<baronos> да и гном 3,2,1 на убунту 11,10 тормозной и падает часто)
<VMV> ну у меня убунту, падать-не падает, а вот ищет долго(
<sharikoff> где ищет
<VMV> в шелле приложения
<sharikoff> это как
<sharikoff> научите меня
<sharikoff> locate?
<VMV> это нажать винкей и ввести первые буквы из названия интересующего приложения
<shenmue> такой удобный гш что приложения надо искать
<VMV> нет
<baronos> ща видео покажу)
<sharikoff> в шелле это в гноме шелл который?
<VMV> это типа alt+f2 только не alt+f2)
<shenmue> дыа
<VMV> ага
<sharikoff> аа
<baronos> чего их искать то альт+ф2 имя приложения и все)
<VMV> locate нормально работает)
<VMV> да их же все не упомнишь
<VMV> а вот запись видео в гш, кстати, иногда полезна)
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WqBHKPNKFSs
<VMV> и правда быстро работает по сравнению с убунту
<sharikoff> у меня вот так http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp7kcTVuEfs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<sharikoff> поиск работает =)
<Kyshtynbai> а 11.10 это лонг-терм суппорт?
<baronos> sharikoff: хехе, кстати аналогичное расширение есть у гш))
<baronos> точнее не аналогичное, а свистнутое из мака))
<shenmue> sharikoff бойан
<shenmue> тока что было
<sharikoff> shenmue: =)
<shenmue> щас я похвалюсь
<shenmue> apropos слово
<shenmue> в консоли набираем и нет проблем
<shenmue> например apropos disk
<sharikoff> можно whereis
<shenmue> ну я вас сделал короче =)
<Kyshtynbai> whereis
<Kyshtynbai> это малость не то
<sharikoff> ye vs gjyzkb =)
<sharikoff> ну мы поняли=)
<baronos> диалог запуска классная штука http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EItiwWHNz0g ))
<shenmue> baronos ты кубик в гш покаж
<shenmue> кубик рулит. не кубик не рулит
<sharikoff> факт
<baronos> shenmue: он только в фаллбэк
<Hariec> baronos: krunner
<Hariec> завершить amarok
<shenmue> писали люди для гнома кубик
<shenmue> а они его выперли оттуда
<Hariec> Ясно
<Hariec> Тема симпотная
<baronos> кубик не нужен)) возможно на клуттере ченить замутят)
<VMV> а мне вязкие окна жаль)
<VMV> бесполезно, но выглядит прикольно)
<baronos> хехе)) а мне не нравилось что они не прилиплялись к краям))
<VMV> ну это да)
<VMV> но я все равно пользовался))
<baronos> Hariec: это ты про черную на видео?)
<Hariec> Да
<baronos> я под себя изменил цвета, дефолтная она серая была) но быстро надоело)
<Hariec> Да, но еще не эти гигантские кнопки заголовка окон
<Hariec> Реально перегнули они
<baronos> размером шрифта они уменьшаются)
<Hariec> Кстати информационная панель у наутилуса справа, это нововведение или кастом?
<baronos> муттер конечно не идеален, но всё таки развивается. В будущем релизе будет наверно привязка несольких окон к односу)
<baronos> это marlin
<Hariec> Понял
<baronos> отличный фм, но к сожалению еще долго ему быть удобным. Хотя не знаю может они к элементари луна выпустят уже более менее юзабельный)
<Hariec> В G Shell не хватает интеграции в панель как у unity. Уж очень оно мне нравится, очень разумная работа с рабочим пространством.
<shenmue> ,блин
<shenmue> где то среди 14000 обоин одна моя любимая
<shenmue> понакачал ><
<baronos> Hariec: есть небольшое ковыряние в темах + расширение и будет примерно так же)
 * baronos http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=r3cTPzn1R8o
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-26
<User801[web]> Скачал бунт 11.10 ( ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64. т.к. стояла 7-ка 64-х битная )поставил на флеш-ку начал установку на ноуте. Все установилось , кроме сети ( интернет соединение) т.к. у меня модем 3G, так же не установились программы, вылезло окно : Мол все зако
<Snowdrift> всем привет, кто знает какой утилитой заливать файло на телефон с android 4?
<Snowdrift> из ubuntu конечно
<TheFalkorr> а я думаю че стол ходуном ходит
<TheFalkorr> а эт землетрясение
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<flintstone> привет всем :)
<baronos> хола хола)
<artus> re
<Breads> Ребят, никто adduser команду не разбирал?) на чем писана?)
<Breads> хм, perl.
<jlewka> asfas@asfas-desktop:~/progr/python$ echo "\"Hello, World\"" | perl -pe 's/(\"|\')(?=\w+)//g'
<jlewka> bash: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `)'
<jlewka> почему ругается ?
<jlewka> все же заекранировал
<artus> 's/(\"|\')(?=\w+)//g'  <---- ?
<jlewka> смотрю, есть ли после " или ' текст, если есть, то пока удаляю этот символ
<artus> "|\'
<jlewka> ну, тут просмотр " или '
<jlewka> по идее одно из двух должно быть выбрано
<artus> аа, как оно у тебя все
<jlewka> угу)))
<jlewka> просто python решил поизучать... но, как я понял, синтаксис вывода print в версии 3 изменился, и теперь за место ковычек нужно использовать скобки...
<jlewka> ну вот и решил... написать регулярку на perl которые подправит исходный код python скриптов )))))
<jlewka> но почему ругается понять не могу(
<jlewka> эх.. русского канала по перлу нет?(
<jlewka> эх... жаль что меил чаты закрыли(
<jlewka> спасибо, разобрался)
<jlewka> echo "\"Hello, World\"" | perl -pe "s/(\"|\')(?=\w+)//g"
<jlewka> глюк баша походу, почему то он не хотел экранировать '
<jlewka> \w русские символы не понимает ?(
<jlewka> обидно( оддно громоздкое выражение не вышло( эх... два этапа(                    perl -pe "s/(\'|\")(?=.)/(/g;s/(?=.)(\'|\")/)/g"
<artus> заканчивай тут проклятиями сыпать)
<shenmue> такой набор смайликов и про них проклятия
<Vlad___> подскажите, где хранятся конфиги dpms ? хочу узнать время, через которое комп засыпае
<Vlad___> т
<artus> xset q
<Vlad___> не катит. работаю через ssh, туннеля к иксам нет
<artus> катит) если прочитать про експорт дисплей )
<Vlad___> эх) спасиб за направление, сейчас почитаю
<jlewka> )))
<VMV> привет всем! подскажите как посмотреть версию драйвера nvidia? убедиться что последний установлен.
<jlewka> nvidia-settings --version
<Vlad___> класс! уууу)) я в восторге
<Vlad___> а где он сохраняется? есть какой-нибудь xset.conf? (иксы у меня новые, xorg.conf нет)
<VMV> блин, вот я затупил)) в настройках нвидии же написано)) спасибо)
<IchEsseDichAuf> как отлючить белл при нажатии бекспейса в пустом гномовском эмуляторе терминала?
<VMV> как вы считаете, стоит ставить драйвер с оф сайта, или использовать тот, который система сама обнаружила?
<jlewka> я с сайта ставлю
<VMV> по ману с сайта, или его можно просто запустить?
<Vlad___> кажется xinitrc или .xsession ?
<Vlad___> наверное надо самому их создать для прописывания своих настроек. где хранятся дефолтные пока не нашел.
<VMV> jlewka, и были какие-нибудь проблемы из описаных тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<jlewka> нет, но у меня простенькая видюха
<VMV> а как ставил? так как там описано?
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> проще...
<jlewka> качал с офф сайта
<jlewka> вырубал иксы и просто запускал инсталяторку
<IchEsseDichAuf> удачного тебе обновления ядра, братюня.
<IchEsseDichAuf> с мануальной инсталяцией драйвера у меня не подхватывались модули после смены ядра.
<jlewka> ну это да, зато всегда свежие драйвера на видюху)
<VMV> а хоть как-то заметно что они свежие?)
<IchEsseDichAuf> вариант с ппа вроде самый кошерный, хотя зачем вообще свежие драйвера на видеокарточку в линуксе?
<IchEsseDichAuf> что вы там с ней делаете, ворд оф гу заколачиваете?
<jlewka> аниме... )
<jlewka> некоторые обновы были заметны
<IchEsseDichAuf> хочешь поговорить об этом?
<jlewka> а о чем тут говорить?
<VMV> как заметны? производительность заметно возрастала?
<VMV> вот у меня стоят из ппа 280-е, на сайте 295-е, есть ли смысл?)
<jlewka> подлагивать переставали,  некоторые артефакты исчезали...
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну расскажи мне о заметных обновах. я не видел их, или ненастолько тонкая натура, что заметил. (not troll yet)
<IchEsseDichAuf> артефакты где?
<jlewka> IchEsseDichAuf, в видео...
<IchEsseDichAuf> какой плеер?
<jlewka> mplayer vlc smplayer mplayer2
<jlewka> а вот с артефактами из10битного видео я избавиться до сих пор не смог(
<artus> jlewka, а это уже стандарт ?
<jlewka> artus, 10bit видео?) в аниме походу да уже(
<artus> то что пара извращенцев жмет пультик в 10ть бит для какого то хитрого кодека, это не показатель
<artus> jlewka, а кого волнуеть ониме ?
<IchEsseDichAuf> единственные вещи, кооторые я замечал, это фриз фрейма со сдвигом где-то посередине. но это вроде там с компизом и чем то другим проблемы были. я материей не владею, да и сильно не матерился по этому поводу
<jlewka> того кто печалисться что у него 10битное видео с артефактами...
<jlewka> компиз всегда офф у меня
<artus> мдя, чем бы дете не маялось ...
<artus> вместо того чтоб чем нить полезным занятцо, фапают на цветопередачу в мультиках, дожились )
<jlewka> ну нужно же когда нить отдыхать)
<Vlad___> эээ, а чего-то на рутрекере решили убрать статистику по дням в профиле
<Vlad___> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3956322 тьфу!
<artus> Vlad___, а оно тебе надо?
<Vlad___> artus: очень было нужно!
<artus> еще один с линейкой
<jlewka> кстати, а как удалить фаерфокс со всеми настройками избраным и вообще со всем
<artus> детский сад , штаны на лямках
<jlewka> purge не помог(
<baronos> O_o
<artus> jlewka, рм ~/.mozilla
<artus> rmdir
<Vlad___> "Фрилич закончился. Включён учёт скачанного." а вот эта очень хорошо
<IchEsseDichAuf> rm -rf
<Vlad___> и таймбонусы ненужные опять отключили. не нужно было их вводить
<jlewka> а почему purge этого не делал кстати? я раньше думал что он все за собой чистит...
<Vlad___> я где-то видел что apt-get и aptitude по-различному работают. какая-то более точно подцепляет зависимости
<shenmue> правильно видел
<Vlad___> shenmue: какая точнее, не напомните?
<shenmue> на сайте дилентантов вот статья к примеру http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/74506/
<shenmue> apt-get purge firefox*
<shenmue> удалит все плагины надстройки заодно и так далее
<jlewka> shenmue, эм... вот и ввиде это))
<jlewka> я пробывал, увидел список того что он хочет удалить, ох** и нажал b
<jlewka> n
<TheFalkorr> @voice jlewka
<Vlad___> мне тоже нравится aptitude из-за поиска
<shenmue> aptitude из за тегов понравился и + две оболочки у него
<Vlad___> что за оболочки?
<shenmue> набери просто aptitude
<Vlad___> вау
<Vlad___> сегодня день сюрпризов
<shenmue> http://vk.com/photo73074407_250555734 вот вторая
<shenmue> она правда еще на ранней стадии недопиленности
<Vlad___> коллеги, а подскажите, пожалуйста, какую-нибудь хорошую методичку по vim для чайников. В мане очень много читать, хотесь бы начать с чего-то попроще(как перключать режимы и тд)
<artus> вимтутор проходи
<Vlad___> блеск. спасибо, artus!
<artus> да незачто
<NoOova> господа у меня проблема.\
<NoOova> как безопасно удалять старые бекапы с фтп сервера
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: rm
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: учитыая, что фтп обычно далеко - взрывом тебя не заденет.все будет безопасно
<TheFalkorr> !pm > NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, please see my private message
<NoOova> ну дак че как обынчо =( я про другое вопрос задал
<NoOova> как структуру организовтаь чтобы безопасно удалить с фтп сервера бекапы чтобы гарантированно что - нибудь осталось
<jlewka> сравнивай даты создания бекапа...
<NoOova> jlewka: а если на серваке время кто нибудь переведет?
<NoOova> и у меня автоматически все потрется
<jlewka> почему все? време создания бекапа же не измениться, если ты его туда копируешь
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а названия бекапов давать в датой?
<artus> NoOova, а ты бекапам имя на дате создания завязывай
<NoOova> я пока думаю делать чтото вроде: есть число которое ограничивает количество бекапов, например 7. Листим директорию, если директорий с бекапами по датам внутри больше чем 7 то сортируем их по дате (дата как-раз таки в имени), и  удалляем посл
<NoOova> а общая структура примерно такая: /backups/`hostname`/`date в нужном формате`/files|mysql/`name`_`date в нужном формате`.(sq|tar).gz
<jlewka> NoOova, либо так: ls -tr1 | tail -n 4 | xargs rm
<jlewka> ^_^
<NoOova> причем какие файлы бекапить все берется из директории вроде conf.d, а базы копируются все
<NoOova> jlewka: а как я это сделаю на фтп?
<jlewka> будет оставлять ток 3 последние бекапа..
<jlewka> а как ты их туда копируешь?
<jlewka> тьфу, тоесть tail -n +4
<NoOova> ещё проблема. фтп сервер ограничн квотой. если у меня из за квоты один бекап не зальется, а директория с датой создастся то я просто потеряю один бекап
<jlewka> 3 бекапа там будет всегда
<NoOova> jlewka: у меня perl + Net::FTP
<NoOova> скрипт
<NoOova> он тока dir умеет делать
<NoOova> а там уже руками разбирать
<jlewka> тогда как ты их вообще собираешься удалять?
<NoOova> не всмысле я немогу дату нормально получить создания
<NoOova> а удалять то он умеет
<NoOova> там почему-то год не указывается =)
<NoOova> тока число\мес
<jlewka> вывод?)
<NoOova> сохранять дату в имени
<jlewka> нет, понять почему дата не указывается...
<NoOova> jlewka: поэтому я и спрашиваю тут =)
<NoOova> там есть такая штука "mdtm" ( FILE ) Returns the modification time of the given file
<NoOova> но оно только для файлов
<NoOova> для директрий пустоту возвращает
<NoOova> аесли вручную доставать из листинга.... хм щас покажу что там
<jlewka> ну покажи хоть как папку с датой создаешь...
<shenmue> вот так простой ребут помогает увеличть скорость на 3mb\s
<jlewka> покажи листинг программы :) я кок раз таки перл изучаю)
<NoOova> jlewka: я тоже только начал. вот немного набыдлокодил хочется в порядок привести
<baronos> artus: обновил вичат до 0,3,8?
<jlewka> кстати, а ни кто не ставить vlc 2 на 10.04 ?
<NoOova> http://paste.org.ru/?leggfx
<NoOova> вот
<baronos> artus: д7 опаздывает, бубна уже 0,3,8 в  репах держит)
<NoOova> jlewka: конфиг для бекапинга файла (из conf.d) выглядит как-то так http://paste.org.ru/?pb6zmf
<shenmue> baronos ты меня уговорил
<shenmue> ставлю гш
<shenmue> а точнее сиамон
<baronos> shenmue: хехе))
<NoOova> jlewka: строка полученная dir выглядит как то так "drwxr-xr-x   2 fake     fake         4096 Feb 20 07:13 etc"
<baronos> shenmue: эт на чем я так уговорил?))
<shenmue> мне скучно а ты там вечно пляшеш вокруг гнома
<Amblnb> Всем привет! Слишал абоб от линя отказался, а это не послужило отказом мозилы и хромиума от флеша? Ато они у меня перестали там работать. И пишит что подключена 9 версия вместо 11.
<baronos> shenmue: ты если на убунту собрался ставить, то есть вариант обновить гном до 3,2,2,1 более стабильный. и накатить циамон)
<shenmue> пчела у кого провайдер? там снова тарифы сменились
<shenmue> baronos мята 12
<shenmue> сиамон они и делают
<baronos> shenmue: хмм, ну там я хз какой версии гном будет.
<shenmue> 3.2 а дальше не знаю
<baronos> если мята 12 на убунту 11,10 то там 3,2,1
<baronos> хотя мята могла и обновится
<shenmue> у мяты еще свои репы с более свежим софтом
<NoOova> jlewka: кажется понял http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5337783/how-does-directory-list-date-format-change-over-new-year-ftp
<shenmue> мята сразу понравилась за то что в репах есть опера убунту-твик и вообще куча няшек всяких.
<baronos> ставь вообщем, тут весело) я скайп спрятал, так что теперь у меня эмпати управляется вызовами и всем остальным. и контакт пашет на нем и маил ру)
<NoOova> а что за мята
<NoOova> Linux Mint?
<NoOova> который в Linux Format на диске?
<NoOova> хотя о чем это я
<shenmue> мда... диски записываются дольше чем качаются
<Amblnb> Нужна система распределённой записи на диск )
<User539[web]> 1
<shenmue> 2
<Amblnb> 3
<User539[web]> русские есть?
<baronos> Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel
<TheFalkorr> не.нет
<baronos> это о чем то говрит нет?
<andrex> это говорит о том что писатель пришел
<Amblnb> !topic
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<TheFalkorr> baronos: о чем это может говорить:) небось из всех букв ему знакомы только а, о с, у. из тех, что похожи на русские
<baronos> TheFalkorr: это точно :)
<User539[web]> Кто подскажет, как загрузить  Ubuntu 11.04 в безопасном графическом режиме без установки.
<artus> Oo
<andrex> в безопасном графическом - жесть
<_d4vid> windows like ^
<User539[web]> в другом не грузится :(
<_d4vid> :(
<shenmue> baronos болванка прикольно запоролось http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/DSC00161.JPG
<baronos> shenmue: когда ты на min.us перейдешь?)) а то ошибка страницы))
<Amblnb> Два раза записывал
<shenmue> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0226/h_1330259209_3739746_6ff0250a6e.jpeg
<shenmue> там справа на тонкой дорожке видно что она обрывается
<baronos> shenmue: гыы, первая темная полоса это гш не записался))
<jlewka> NoOova, получилось?)
<shenmue> а не... старый диск. хоть двд рв но уже увсё. убит
<User539[web]> крутая поддержка, сплошной флуд.
<NoOova> jlewka: получилось понять как год взять =) вообще то там куча работы. не нравится мне то что я написал. сижу переписываю
<baronos> !q | User539[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User539[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<NoOova> т.е. если во времени нет двоеточия, то это год
<jlewka> NoOova, ))))
<artus> User539[web], http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop#services
<User101[web]> Доброго времени суток! При попытке загрузить Ubuntu 10.4.4 с флешки без установки выкидывает в коммандную строку с текстом вроде "cannot mount бла-бла-бла /cow". Что это вообще и как обходится? Первый раз попробовал установить что-то отличное от виндÑ
<baronos> !255 | User101[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User101[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User101[web]> Доброго времени суток! При попытке загрузить Ubuntu 10.4.4 с флешки без установки выкидывает в коммандную строку с текстом вроде "cannot mount бла-бла-бла /cow". Что это вообще и как обходится?
<TheFalkorr> User101[web]: проверить образ.
<User539[web]> Извиняюсь, здравствуйте у меня былы установленна ubuntu 9.04 после установки win-xp слетел grub, восстановить не могу так как загружаясь с лайва 9.04 в безопасном режиме grub восстанавливаться отказывается, а в ubuntu 11.04 в праметрах загрузки нет безоп
<artus> !grub | User539[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User539[web]: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<artus> User539[web], последняя сылка
<artus> оказывается, причем тут безопасный режим если всего то надо груб востановить
<User539[web]> как до него добраться?
<artus> User539[web], я кому ссылку дал?
<User539[web]> чтобы восстановить надо загрузить ubuntu, а как это сделать.
<artus> как все запущено, со зрением таки видать вообще пичаль
<artus> User539[web], Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO <---------------------------------------
<User539[web]> я пишу с другова компа
<TheFalkorr> artus: аще не говори.а может он просто читать не умеет?
<Vlad___> User101[web]: возможно проблема в chroot. по ссылке наверняка всё есть
<artus> User539[web], йда мне пофиг, хоть с тапка пиши
<Vlad___> :))
<TheFalkorr> artus: писать вот не умеет.
<safvenom> Оп
<artus> нахрена лезть в консольку которая у вас приступы ужаса вызывает если спецам для вас же сделали волшебную кнопочку "починить груб"
<safvenom> Меня видно?
<artus> *о
<Vlad___> artus: зачем вообще лезть в убунту при таких приступах?
<safvenom> а то я первый раз в irc
<Vlad___> я читаю форумы и иногда натыкаюсь на такие вопросы, что вообще обалдеваю. люди ниразу не открывали терминал
<safvenom> эй народ?
<Vlad___> safvenom: да видно тебя
<baronos> !ask | safvenom
<ubuntuhelp> safvenom: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<safvenom> слава яйцам! Зарегался...
<TheFalkorr> safvenom: а казалось бы прочесть тему по регистрации....
<safvenom> я по ней и регистрировался :D
<User539[web]> хорошо поставим вопрос по другому, как установить ubuntu 11.04  на машину с видеокартой radion 9200 при установке и с диска выбивает черный экран
<Vlad___> и это тоже есть. на форуме русском есть тема
<safvenom> как тут выбирать кому написать? или просто ник копировать?
<Vlad___> quiet splash возможно надо удалить из груба...  в общем там нужно импровизировать
<Vlad___> safvenom: первые буквы ника + таб
<Vlad___> safvenom: если просто tab, то ник последнего вставится
<safvenom> Vlad___, спасибо
<User539[web]> nomodeset не помогает начинает грузиться появляеться логотип потом сигнал на мониторе проподает.
<Vlad___> safvenom: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126068.0
<Vlad___> мимо
<Vlad___> User539[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126068.0
<Vlad___> User539[web]: "Например для нестандартных видеокарт- скорее всего nomodeset, и при этом надо удалить quiet и splash." читай  вобщем
<safvenom> никто не вкурсе почему pidgin иногда не запускаеться на 11.10?
<safvenom> перезагружаться приходиться
<_d4vid> <safvenom> установи подледний пидгин с ппа
<safvenom> _d4vid, у меня версия 2.10.0    Это не последняя?
<User539[web]> Просто в 9.04 был безопасный режим с него все работало но это глупость ставить каждый раз 9-ку а потом обновлять её, почему его в других версиях убрали, хорошая была штука.
<artus> никого никуда не убирали
<artus> shift зажми просто
<Vlad___> artus: что он имеет ввиду под безопасным режимом? recovery mode?
<artus> угу
<baronos> User539[web]: http://openreview.ru/?p=319 alternate поробуй.
<User539[web]> Нет, я имею в виду беопасный ГРАФИЧЕСКИЙ режим
<_d4vid> <safvenom> 2.10.1 подледняя
<artus> User539[web], у тебя проблемы с капсом? могу вылечить )
<artus> !caps | User539[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User539[web]: ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<artus> _d4vid, а надледную можно использовать?
<User539[web]> горло сорвал.
<Vlad___> baronos: Alternate это то, что называется ubuntu minimal?
<safvenom> _d4vid, ну я с ЦПУ ставил
<_d4vid> цпу?
<safvenom> _d4vid, центр приложений убунту
<User539[web]> С капсом все в порядке.
<_d4vid> <safvenom> тебе с ппа нужно там последняя
<baronos> Vlad___: минимал это установка из интернета всех пакетов. Альтернейт это образ с пакетами уже и консольнойустановкой как в минимал.
<Vlad___> вот это https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  = alternate ?
<Vlad___> ой. поторопился
<baronos> Vlad___: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Vlad___> а. понятно. alternate = minimal + пакеты. инет не нужен
<artus> нужен)
<Vlad___> а что за пакеты? графическая оболочка есть?
<baronos> artus: ну если только язык загрузить)
<safvenom> а дать оператора, дать голос. Это что?
<Vlad___> safvenom: я не разобрался, в инете как-то всё сумбурно. но это вроде уведомление о том что правила нарушил
<Vlad___> safvenom: что-то типа флага. желтая карточка
<artus> baronos, а потом тянуть 400 метров обновлений, нафига оно надо то такое )
<safvenom> Vlad___, как много в irc всякой всячины
<Vlad___> safvenom: :)) именно!
<baronos> artus: ну не у всех такой инет)) я лучше 400м потом стяну, чем сразу буду 1400 тянуть 3-4 часа)
<artus> baronos, какие 1400 ? откстись) кеды с нетинстала тянут всего 600 метров )
<artus> а если отбросить рекомендуемые, то вообще сказка ))
<andrex> baronos: ты случаем там не кубунту выбираеш то на 1400 метров
<baronos> artus: 1200 пакетов качает убунту 2.3часа это примерно гигабайт с лишним)
<artus> меньше чем образ весит )
<artus> baronos, ненадо сказки расказывать) я воть как то ставил и мерял )
<baronos> andrex: нее, свят свят кде ставить))
<artus> baronos, я с нетинстала ставил на 3g ) быстрее и экономнее вышло чем образ тянуть )
<Vlad___> я с минимала устанавливал. там не очень много было. базовые + некоторые приложения(LAMP да openssh)
<safvenom> а проблему с ZTE модемом так и не решили в Убунту?
<artus> Vlad___, ламп ненужен, ибо он глючно ставит как то
<Vlad___> artus: хм. почему? мне показалось удобно, чем по-отдельности ставить.
<artus> Vlad___, алиас на # aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin, и всех делов )
<Vlad___> тоже верно. в следующий раз попробую по-отдельности. просто LAMP что-то в конфигах прописывает, потом не надо связывать тот же апатч с пхп
<Vlad___> не сложно это вручную, но муторно
<artus> Vlad___, Oo
<artus> отродясь нифига ни с чем не связывал )
<artus> вебсерверов в виртуалках крутится 3 десятка и настройки оных в сумме заняли пол часа
<Vlad___> хм. в пакете php для убунты уже прописан модуль mysql? или в httpd ссылка на php?
<Vlad___> в винде и макоси такого точно нет - скачиваешь архивы, распаковываешь а дальше связываешь всё вместе
<artus> венда и мак никого не волнуют, ибо это изврат
<safvenom> а народ, не решили проблему с обрывом связи на zte 3g модеме?
<andrex> safvenom: это проблема zte
<artus> какие то мифические обрывы )
<safvenom> у меня еще есть huawei мегафоновский, но у меня так и не получилось его прошить под все сим ((
<Vlad___> artus: $cat /etc/php5/conf.d/mysql.ini  вот, например. несколько таких моментов. и апач нужно собирать с модулем php, если вручную в убунте
<artus> Vlad___, че? ты чего куриш?
<artus> libapache2-mod-php5 ставиш и все
<andrex> safvenom: в гугл с разлочкой
<artus> Vlad___, зачем в убунте что то собирать?
<Vlad___> artus: и где прописать его?
<artus> я вообще как то кроме астериска нифига и не собирал)
<artus> Vlad___, что прописать? все работает и так
<Vlad___> artus: апач автоматически из какой-то папки подцепляет модули? не надо включать?
<artus> вот нефиг ламп ставить) тогда дурацких вопросов не будет)
<safvenom> andrex, да пробовал так и не получилось. Он у меня E178u-3
<andrex> safvenom: у тебя не получилось, а канал ubuntu тут причём
<andrex> к какойто разлочке модема
<safvenom> andrex, да я думал может кто помежет через Линукс как то сделать
<Vlad___> artus: чего-то я копаю конфиги пхп и не вижу где там где extension включается. тот же mysql.
<Vlad___> а чтобы тот же gd включить, php надо как-то конфигурировать (я не дошел до этого). видимо в убунте что-то по-умолчанию прописываются. и устанавливаемый пакет не такой же как на офиц. сайте php.net
<openvoid> /etc/apache2 там папки с конфигами и симлинками в enable
<safvenom> а можно другой плеер встроить в панель вместо банши?
<baronos> rhythmbox
<safvenom> baronos, и все?
<baronos> другие и не надо. ритм лучший.
<Vlad___> да, ясно. устанавливаешь пакет с каким-то расширением php, а он включает в себя ini(/etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/mysqli.ini). А php конфигурирован с вот этим: "Additional .ini files parsed"
<NoOova> Vlad___: в убунте есть conf.d в котором подключаются все расширения
<Vlad___> NoOova: а где он?
<NoOova> точнее они в нем настраиваются
<Vlad___> сек
<Vlad___> ща найду)
<NoOova> 5 сек скажу
<openvoid> только апач перезапускать надо, чтоб доустановленное подцепилось
<Vlad___> NoOova: много их. не только для php
<NoOova> Vlad___: /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d/
<NoOova> тьфу ты это же и писал выще
<Vlad___> NoOova: ну понятно. эт папка в которой скидываются ини....
<Vlad___> да
<NoOova> ну а в чем вопрос то
<baronos> artus: смотри как удобно управлять звуком в гш http://i.minus.com/ibdfO6u8arL8Jc.png ))
<Vlad___> уже ни в чём. я понял что пхп просто лезет в папку и смотрит какие модули есть и их подцепляет
<NoOova> просто ставиш пакет php5-gd
<NoOova> он все сам сделает
<Vlad___> не надо ничего включать вручную и прописывать в php.ini
<Vlad___> удобненько
<User938[web]> Помогите: установил хубунту с вистой, виста накрылась. хочу диск с и д перевести в фаиловую систему хубунты как это сделать?
<openvoid> User938[web],  тебе виста то ещё нужна
<User938[web]> нет
<openvoid> ?
<User938[web]> её удалить и диски перенести в Хубунту
<openvoid> устанавливай с лайв сиди - выбери "удалить всё и разбить по убунтовски"
<safvenom> Висту оставляй :D
<User938[web]> спасибо попробую
<User938[web]> :)
<baronos> User938[web]: в ксубунту открой ПО управлением дисков, и форматни разделы в ext4
<safvenom> Народ а кто каким твиттер клиентом пользуеться?
<baronos> в убунту тольковый gwibber
<safvenom> baronos, он какой то тормозной
<baronos> в каком плане тормозной?
<safvenom> как то туго запускается мне кажется...
<baronos> настрой Empathy или Pidgin через jabber протокол
<baronos> ну и выглядит твиттер в эмпати типа так http://i.minus.com/ib1FY3O89hA3xF.png
<safvenom> как перезапустить саму оболочку не перезагружая комп?
<baronos> safvenom: все уведомления в твиттере будут приходить на джаббер протокол http://i.minus.com/ib1FY3O89hA3xF.png
<baronos> safvenom: у тебя убунту 11,10 с unity?
<safvenom> baronos, да
<NoOova> спалил свой идентификатор в твиттере
<baronos> был бы gnome-shell то сказал как перезагрузить оболочку.
<NoOova> follow @gomoros
<baronos> NoOova: а я им все ровно не пользуюсь, просто решил проверить можно ли на эмпати его подцепить)
<safvenom> baronos, а там unity reset или типо того ничего нету?
<baronos> safvenom: про юнити не знаю, извини.
<safvenom> unity --replace   не то?
<baronos> unity --restart вроде было. может слететь metacity/
<safvenom> unity --reset вот наверно
<safvenom> сделал unity --reset. Перезапустилос. Только в терминале куча всего повыскакивала
<openvoid> терминал закроешь и кирдык
<safvenom> ну да. Пишет в терминале выполняеться процесс
<Nor8>  Сегодня увидел концепт UI для вин8, в очередной раз подумал плохо про юнити )))
<safvenom> Че просто перезагружаться теперь?
<openvoid> unity --reset &
<NoOova> openvoid: просто sudo reset
<openvoid> эт если терминал ресетить
<baronos> простите меня
<shenmue> какие же все страшные темы на гш
<Nor8> Бог простит!
<shenmue> особенно дефолтная
<Nor8> shenmue: Есть такое, чОрныя и страшныя! ))
<baronos> вы просто не умеете её готовить :D
<shenmue> циамон более менее
<Vlad___> подскажите, если я изменил пакет (/var/lib/dpkg/info/...) то как мне дальше его установить? aptitude install переписывает все мои правки
<Nor8> baronos:  На, посмотри на шпионские фото из вражеского лагеря ))))    http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/windows/138879/
<shenmue> dpkg -i ставь пакет
<safvenom> повесил нафиг все :D
<baronos> Nor8: шпионы мне догос уже сделали)) я эту гадость даже ставить и видеть не хочу))
<openvoid> safvenom, log-out logb in
<baronos> донос*
<Nor8> baronos: На фоне дефолтной темы в гш очень даже ничего ))))
<safvenom> openvoid, что это?
<baronos> ага цвета детской неожидоности
<User938[web]> вот ещё 1 вопрос и так я форматнул диск с вистой, как мне теперь слить пустой диск в основную фаиловую систему убунты? использовал программу gparted
<Nor8> User938[web]: Раздел создай и примонтируй
<User938[web]> как примонтировать?
<Nor8> User938[web]: или руками каждый раз или в fstab прописать.
<shenmue> слить пустой диск
<shenmue> ничо не понял
<User938[web]> м тоже ничего не понял
<User938[web]> :)
<Vlad___> shenmue: у меня ощущения дежавю, будто я уже спрашивал) но всё же, где найти сам пакет?  /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ? полный путь надо указывать?
<shenmue> Vlad___ пакет чего?
<shenmue> ты deb что ли изменил? ты его не поставишь. хеш не совпадет
<shenmue> baronos циамон щюпал?
<Vlad___> shenmue: я изменил как тут: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79449103/amd64.postinst.dif ( файл /var/lib/dpkg/info/librsvg2-common:amd64.postinst )
<Vlad___> теперь мне нужно установить с изменениями
<Vlad___> баг в пакете. но люди сделали патч
<baronos> shenmue: меня не привлекает циамон, превращают его в кде какое-то виндоподобное.
<shenmue> и наверное люди сделали инструкцию как патч ставить и куда
<shenmue> baronos панель с аплетами это кде виндоподобное? оО
<baronos> shenmue: панель с аля пуском и программами как в кде/винде. И в панели вообще не вижу смысла как и в апплетах.
<Vlad___> shenmue: к сожалению я не могу найти как это дальше установить.
<NoOova> hello all!
<baronos> вообщем не моё это) мне нравится трей, мне нравится уведомление. В циамон они сделали его как в г2/юнити
<shenmue> Vlad___ какая инструкция вообще? где она? мануал дай как ты это ставишь
<Nor8> baronos: Для десктопа вполне норм
<Vlad___> shenmue: нет никакого мануала. вот https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librsvg/+bug/719861 16ое сообщение
<baronos> Nor8: у меня десктоп и гном3 лучше смотрится чем юнити/г2/кде на мой вкус)
<Nor8> baronos Скрин в студию!
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2012-02-26%2018:53:17.png тип то что щас
<baronos> Nor8: http://i.minus.com/iUwJ7Bv7qVFr4.png
<shenmue> гш такой разнообразный =)
<shenmue> как будто он чем то от других отличается
<Amblnb> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb, Есть контакт.
<safvenom> тишина....
<shenmue> всё же шотвелл лучше чем ф-спот
<shenmue> baronos как там записывать напомни
<baronos> ctrl+shift+alt+r
<baronos> shenmue: можешь приближение/отдаление на клавиши повесить и будет типа при записи зум к курсору
<shenmue>  baronos трей банши в себя свернул. как его обратно вытащить?
<baronos> О_о я с банши даже не мутил не разу ничего. не знаю как его вернуть. Для ритмбокса я юзаю плагин трей.
<baronos> shenmue: gnome-shell --version ?
<shenmue> GNOME Shell 3.2.0
<baronos> O_o
<shenmue> а я еще не обновлялся
<baronos> обновись и этот баг должен исчезть
<baronos> хотя на 3.2.1 тоже пропадал ритмбокс
<shenmue> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0226/h_1330269551_3167303_a4a0b52b07.png
<shenmue> он вот в трее висит
<shenmue> а как развернуть обратно то?
<baronos> хз)) я расширениями этими не пользуюсь. И это он не втрее висит)) а в расширении)
<baronos> shenmue: у меня все просто http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Q4XEs5KCo4A )
<shenmue> это банши повис
<baronos> вырезай его, он ужасен)
<Amblnb-> Вроде преодолел +р
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, вопрос. Есть ноут с картой ати мобилити радеон, и внешний монитор. Как бы сделать так, чтобы на мониторе ноутбука выводилась одна картинка, а на внешнем мониторе - другая? В частности, идеальный вариант - на внешний
<Kyshtynbai>  монитор выводить один из десктопов
<safvenom> фигово управление окнами в юнити сделано
<safvenom> приложение управляеться в верху в главном окне
<baronos> gnome-shell попробуй
<safvenom> baronos, я его могу поставить совместнот с юнити?
<safvenom> а да могу
<Kyshtynbai> выбираешь при логине какой де использовать
<ffx> sdasd
<User370[web]> 123
<User370[web]> меня видно да?
<TheFalkorr> нет
<User370[web]> суперь
<User370[web]> 3off ты тут?
<safvenom> не хочу гном-шелл
<safvenom> обзор посмотрел, не понравилось
<baronos> кде
<safvenom> юнити пусть будет
<User422[web]> Люди, а какая нормальная программка для смены раскладки клавиатуры?
<safvenom> подскажите а aircrack сложно пользоваться?
<User422[web]> А что такое LTS в конце названия дистрибутива?
<TheFalkorr> !lts
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<User422[web]> ОО, спасибо
<baronos> TheFalkorr: поменять надо уже на 5 лет)
<baronos> 3 ггода уже не актуально)
<User422[web]> А про раскладку никто не подскажет?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: пока актуально
<TheFalkorr> 12.04 еще не вышла
<bosyi> User370[web], а что конкретно на счет расскладки интересует?
<bosyi> User422[web], а что конкретно на счет расскладки интересует?
<User422[web]> программа для автоматической смены раскладки
<baronos> !xneur
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xneur'
<safvenom> где то была тема на форуме
<bosyi> ну она только одна. gxneur. но нужно хорошо намотрочится с ее настройкой
<User422[web]> понятно, а как её в автозагрузку поставить?
<baronos> настройки смотри там вроде должна быть функция
<bosyi> User422[web], и если ты пользуешь юнити, то нужно будет ее в whitelist добавить
<User370[web]> ребят
<User370[web]> а реально поставить, чтобы на домашнем сервере отдельно был локалхост, и отдельно сайт видимый в инете
<User422[web]> bosyi, я давно смотрел, но не видел такой функции в настройках. А вообще как поставить любую программу в автозагрузку?
<baronos> User422[web]: gnome-session-properties
<baronos> добавил и будет тебе в автозапуске
<bosyi> User029[web], если ты о whitelist спрашиваешь, то загугли на форуме тему "советы по настройке 11.10" и прочитай ее
<User029[web]> А какая версия убунты самая лучшая?
<shenmue> вторая
<TheFalkorr> я за пушистую
<TheFalkorr> @op
<User029[web]> а торрент на Ubuntu Studio есть?
<TheFalkorr> @deop
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, что такое freetype-config? СОбираю одну вещицу, она требует это самое, apt-get выдаёт ошибку:
<Kyshtynbai> Пакет freetype недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета.
<Kyshtynbai> Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<Kyshtynbai> E: Для пакета freetype не найдены кандидаты на установку
<shenmue> что ни понятного?
<shenmue> и что собираем?
<Kyshtynbai> inkscape свежий
<Kyshtynbai> а непонятно как это дело поставить
<shenmue> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси
<shenmue> GNOME Shell 3.2.1 после обновления
<aleksei`> ку
<baronos> гыы процветает гш на минте)
<TheFalkorr> процветает ненужно на ненужно
<shenmue> baronos и много ли там вкусного в след версии?
<baronos> shenmue: баги исправлены во многом, и падений гш нет.
<shenmue> например визуальные эффекты? пониженные требования? цвета в темах менять можно?
<shenmue> мда
<baronos> shenmue: в след версии гш можно будет цветовую гамму менять
<shenmue> это в какой?
<baronos> shenmue: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-shell/3.2/gnome-shell-3.2.2.news
<baronos> это в 3,4
<baronos> shenmue: иногда бывают вкусные расширения которые еще не вышли https://extensions.gnome.org/review/ )
<TheFalkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33193
<TheFalkorr> Новая утилита chcpu для изменения статуса работы CPU, активации и отключения отдельных CPU, взаимодействия из гостевой системы с гипервизором (например, можно запросить дополнительный виртуальный CPU или вернуть лишний, изменить
<TheFalkorr> режим диспетчеризации);
<BPOH> ed
<BPOH> во
<BPOH> рейдн был?
<shenmue> baronos наткнешся на синюю тему с белыми буквами дай знать
<BPOH> ка к програмулина для управления удаленных рабочих столов зовется?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: найди скейл аддон
<baronos> TheFalkorr: это что еще за зверь такой?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ман гоогле
<TheFalkorr> эт плагин к компизу
<baronos> TheFalkorr: концепт видел его, но не знаю пока клуттер не допилят хз наверно не появится.
<shenmue> baronos http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0226/h_1330277400_5645891_73ff84bd9e.png щас у меня так
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну вот до тех пор гномощель ненужное мышевозное гугно
<shenmue> бесит что на гномлуке все темы серые и клоны эдвайта
<shenmue> столько цветов а делают одное серое боянистое г
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: погляди в моем блоге в разделе themes
<shenmue> и менят цвета низя ><
<TheFalkorr> там не ток серые
<TheFalkorr> можно
<TheFalkorr> открыл цсс и меняй
<shenmue> это дружественный интерфейс что ли? цсс менять? =)
<artus> shenmue, :D
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: эт гном
<TheFalkorr> гтк2 в этом был побогаче
<TheFalkorr> а вот в гтк3 пока не написали
<shenmue> вот ппц. в след версии можно менять цвета... а вот нафига собстана говоря вообще это убирали? опять пишут велосипед
<TheFalkorr> ы
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: они переписали с гтк2 на гтк3
<TheFalkorr> эт тебе не игры с консоль портировать
<shenmue> ну это тока слепой не видит что весь функционал из гнома 2 возвращается в гном три
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну так.дописывают то, чего еще не было
<baronos> TheFalkorr: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/139264-1.jpg а вот концепт скейла не помню где видел(
<shenmue> неа... они вырезали все что можно а теперь возвращают
<TheFalkorr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/919740
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: они не вырезали
<TheFalkorr> в гтк3 это просто не было написано сразу
<baronos> shenmue: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Space+Odyssey+Gnome-Shell+%2B+Cinnamon?content=147642
<shenmue> банши так дружит с кодировкой =)
<shenmue> лучшие друзья видать
<Kyshtynbai> Банши - фи.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ты этим пользуешься?
<TheFalkorr> плеером, которому нужно 70% цпу на проигрывание музыки?
<shenmue> да? оО
<shenmue> TheFalkorr кстати а где темы то?
<TheFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/search/label/themes
<TheFalkorr> тут
<shenmue> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0226/h_1330278149_7791609_5f859db391.png я лично отличий от ритмабокса не вижу
<shenmue> такой же жирный плеер на весь экран
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: айтюнс лайк
<TheFalkorr> ты проверь нагрузку на проц
<shenmue> 3%
<TheFalkorr> а проц какой?
<shenmue> он когда виснет 70% жрет
<TheFalkorr> или версия какая?
<shenmue> CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium 4 CPU (-UP-) cache 1024 KB flags (sse sse2 sse3) clocked at 2393.819 MHz
<shenmue> Banshee 2.2 (2.2.0)
<TheFalkorr> че они починили прожорливость баньши?
<TheFalkorr> хотя нет
<shenmue> не знаю. я его второй раз запустил в жизни
<TheFalkorr> тут 2.2.1
<TheFalkorr> и все равно жрал как черт
<TheFalkorr> во время проигрывания музла
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/i0wRewODVsC8w.png
<baronos> его почти не вижу, висит в трее, управляю глобпльными клавишами)
<TheFalkorr> ритмбокс торт
<TheFalkorr> а вот баньши страх
<baronos> а вообще радиотрей лучший
<shenmue> ppa:webupd8team/themes ну это легко нагуглилось
<shenmue> все равно темы с гномлука или девиан арта
<baronos> квейк лайф нашел аля клиент)) удобней играть))
<shenmue> https://drakfire86.deviantart.com/art/drakfire-Zuki-GTK3-208493499 почти но опять серое =(
<shenmue> на блю бёрд тема похожа
<shenmue> baronos напомни куда движки тем кидать?
<baronos> shenmue: тему кидай в ~/themes/имя темы/gnome-shell/ в папке gnome-shell содержимое темы и потом  gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme name ‘имя темы‘
<shenmue> я про движок спросил =) про темы я то знаю
<baronos> у вас ведь старый гном твик и установка не пашет через него)
<baronos> эмм
<shenmue> у нас ведь циамон сеттингс есть
<shenmue> а гном твик лабуда
<baronos> что за движки?
<shenmue> движек темы который отвечает за прорисовку элементов.
<shenmue> движок*
<shenmue> к примеру gtk2-engine-murrena
<baronos> прорисовка тут gnome-shell.css и цвета тут
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/solidity+gtk3+engine?content=142331
<Kyshtynbai> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<Kyshtynbai> Что бы сие значало?
<baronos> shenmue: я таким не пользовался ни разу)
<shenmue> некторые темы не работают без нужного движка
<shenmue>  baronos http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0226/h_1330279252_2671448_ea2aee9e5e.png вот что у нас мятных есть =)
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, установи libgtk-dev
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<shenmue> побогаче чем гном твик
<baronos> только апплетами аля гном2)
<shenmue> а что в них плохого? уже лучше чем в гш. один глаз наверх где же прога, один глаз в низ на трей
<baronos> не знаю, я не понимаю апплеты)
<baronos> скоро хром заполнит весь системный монитор http://i.minus.com/iQuowoOtl60rV.png :D
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<shenmue> надо песню сочинить
<shenmue> linux + flash + матерные слова
<baronos> да нормально флешь работает)
<User384[web]> приветствую всех!нужна помощь в запуске приложения.
<User384[web]> почему через отладчик (gdb ) запускается, а из консоли не хочет
<BPOH> как сохранить изменения в файле после редактирования через текстовый редактор?
<BPOH> или как открыть текстовый файл с правами суперпользователя?
<Sergey_IT> User384[web], как запускаешь?
<User384[web]> gdb fgrun
<shenmue> BPOH sudo gedit
<User384[web]> run
<User384[web]> так работает
<NoOova> artus: привет тут?
<BPOH> svarog@svarog:~$ sudo gedit
<BPOH> sudo: gedit: command not found
<AndreX|OFF> BPOH: sudo nano /path/for/file
<artus> NoOova, ась
<NoOova> насчет скрипта для бекапа, уже чтото немного на правду походящее появилось. скинуть показать?
<artus> агаа
<Sergey_IT> User384[web], хорошо, а когда не работает? Что отвечает?
<BPOH> andrex: спасибо
<User384[web]> ошибка сегментирования.ось debian 6.0.4 64bit
<artus> @kick "User384[web]" ну так и топай на канал дебиана
<BPOH> andrex: а там можно както включить отображение строк нумирации?
<NoOova> artus: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/backuper.zip как то так
<andrex> BPOH: nano -c вроде
<artus> ща глянемс
<NoOova> тока без ридми и чтобы завести надо разбираться
<BPOH> andrex: неотображает
<NoOova> но саму суть понять можно как работает
<NoOova> загляни в conf.d
<BPOH> andrex: отображает)))) при листании спасибо
<artus> NoOova, ога, упростить и переписать на sh :D
<NoOova> artus: у меня цель была разобраться с перлом =)
<artus> NoOova, ну токморади цели)
<artus> NoOova, а че б тебе не внести все это в 1н файл, собственно я не беру сам конфиг , зачем по полторы строчки разбивать то
<NoOova> artus: там это часть другого приложения
<NoOova> просто я быстренбко отпилил
<NoOova> \вообще это менеджер для управления вебсервером
<NoOova> должен уметь управлять пользователями\базами мускуля и виртуалхостами апача+нжинХ.
<NoOova> + бекапер
<NoOova> =)
<artus> аа )) вот оно че
<artus> NoOova, в действии проверял? )
<NoOova> ещё нет
<NoOova> там хоть и всего пара анлинков в коде но чтото на боевом сервере страшно тестить
<NoOova> =)
<artus> тести на папочке /tmp ))
<NoOova> хотя что тянуть щас проверю
<bosyi> подскажите культовые фильмы на тему фантстики в космосе, базы космические там всякие.. кроме звездных войн
<baronos> bosyi: космические дальнобойщики
<shenmue> bosyi миссия серенити
<shenmue> еще "gnome shell - разработчки. откуда они?" док фильм 2010 год
<bosyi> baronos, shenmue спасибо
<Abrackadabra> Привет
<baronos> колдовство не получается в одиночку?
<Abrackadabra> именно
<Abrackadabra> у меня есть программа, как мне ее запустить так, чтобы ей было запрещено что-либо читать или писать и были только доступны stdin и stdout?
<openvoid> chroot?
<Abrackadabra> я так поняла, что chroot'ом можно изолировать программу в директории. но она может, например, создать гигантский файл рядом с собой и съесть все место.
<Abrackadabra> я хочу, чтобы ей вообще все было нельзя =)
<artus> ну дай ей права только на запуск ) в папке в которой у нее нет прав писать , она не сможет
<openvoid> quota 0 для юзера
<artus> и вообще, чего это за программы которые чето пишут
<openvoid> тсс, идет разработка сверхсекретного вируса для линукс
<Abrackadabra> =D
<artus> Abrackadabra, пакажи фотографию программы ))
<BPOH> подскажете как или с помощью чего редактировать контекстное меню?
<brestows> в чем контекстрое меню*
<BPOH> мышки
<BPOH> brestows: мышки
<openvoid> в браузере яваскрипт может менять
<brestows> блин контекстное меню не у мышки а у приложения
<BPOH> brestows: хочу добавить пункт открыть он администратора тыкая на любую папку или файл
<openvoid> напиши скрипт и обучи открытиь с помощью на него
<brestows> так бы и написал, в терминале sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu 
<NoOova> Abrackadabra: здравствуйте.
<Abrackadabra> Привет
<BPOH> brestows: у меня по моему не наутилус( у меня lubuntu
<NoOova> Abrackadabra: вы в Москве находитесь?
<Abrackadabra> openvoid: setqouta -u secure_user 0, так?
<Abrackadabra> NoOova: да, а что?
<NoOova> не ничего. спасибо
<Abrackadabra> О_о)
<NoOova> хотел познакомиться, но вы уж очень далеко
<openvoid> Abrackadabra, точно не помню, там где то ещё нужно установить жесткое следование квоте
<BPOH> brestows: файловый менеджер PCManFM
<Abrackadabra> NoOova: а вы откуда?
<NoOova> Вятская Губерния
<brestows> BPOH: ну тут тебе не помогу ничем я не пользуюсь этим менеджером
<BPOH> brestows: а руками както можно добавить?
<BPOH> правда былиб еще руки....
<brestows> незнаю
<brestows> наверно можно
<brestows> поищи в гугл :( я спать:(
<Abrackadabra> openvoid: setqouta -u secure_user -a / и quotaon -a заработало, большое спасибо
<safvenom> запарился ковырять этот aircrack
<safvenom> нечего не выходит (
<bosyi> safvenom, что не работает? на чем останоились? wep крякаите?
<NoOova> мне вот тоже интересно. желательно впа2 хотябы по словарю
<safvenom> bosyi, дошел до того там что то с bssid делать нужно так и не понял ничего
<bosyi> мде... если знаете английский у них на вики все подробнйшим образом расписано
<safvenom> отсюда брал инструкцию http://hackersoft.ru/talk/376/
<safvenom> только она кривовата немного
<safvenom> тест
<ubuntuhelp> safvenom, Понг.
<safvenom> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<safvenom> 72 человека и все молчат?
<safvenom> или это всего 72?
<artus> @kban safvenom 3600 хацкеры топают дружными рядами лесом
<Lex_S> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/919740 бгг
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы. Неужели нет пути сделать такую фишку, чтобы на одном мониторе ( ноутбука ) был один виртуальный десктоп, а на втором ( внешнем ) - другой? Просто два монитора работают отлично, меня интересует именно такая
<Kyshtynbai> теоретическая комбинация. Вариант решения - две икс сессии, но это всё же не то немного.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а в чем проблема ? ))
<shenmue> чот раздражает перевод из релиза в релиз
<shenmue> папка то "картинки" то "изображения"  то "картинки" то "изображения"
<shenmue> они это как там умудряются? тыкаю в изображения и пишет нет ничо.
<andrex> хехе, у меня английские названия папок и не меняются
<Kyshtynbai> artus: та ничего серьёзного, так, перебираю варианты
<artus> Kyshtynbai, в чем проблема собственно с выводом ? )) выкидываеш виртуалку на 1н монитор, на втором работаеш
<artus> да и зачем вирт рабочие столы на 2х мониторах?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, если невидия то separate x screen
<Kyshtynbai> artus: как бы объяснить... средствами ати каталист можно сделать как бы расширенный десктоп; мышью туда можно оттаскивать всякое и тому подобное. А я их как бэ изолировать хотел. Да в принципе, то что щас, меня устраивает. Это
<Kyshtynbai>  я таг, теоретизирую).
<baronos> shenmue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUJyLadNXRg
<[koshka]> artus, !
<artus> [koshka], мняфф
<[koshka]> как ваше ничего?
<artus> да помаленьку вроде )
<shenmue> baronos http://mintlinux.ru/blogs/bespoleznoe/znakomstvo-s-cinnamon.html
<shenmue> будет отучать народ от гш
<shenmue> в данный момент пишу
<shenmue> а хотел в фф3 поиграть ...
<baronos> shenmue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxFtzNtJvTY
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue>  baronos http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0227/h_1330291105_4851719_f1155d29c2.png с рейтингом коментами и прочим
<baronos> деепин это вообще не родной софтцентр)) хотя на дебина я его поюзаю)
<shenmue> только для вас? дебианщиков?
<baronos> это deepin linux на базе убунту))
<baronos> китайцы мутят))
<artus> пакеты с коментами это круто)
<artus> гедит не качайте, отстоййй , и тд )))
<baronos> а вот расширение понравилось, выносит кнопку записи рабстола на панель)
<andrex> в убунтовском стандартном менеджере пакетов можно отзывы писать, правда регится в убунту оне надо
<baronos> shenmue: фф3 это что?) а то скучно ппц)
<shenmue> final fantasy
<baronos> ясно, лад я тогда в нфс ворлд погоняю)))
<NoOova> artus: проверку прошел
<artus> гуд
<NoOova> 2200 мбайт, 16 баз и 12 сайтов за 10 минут
<NoOova> пару поправок тока сделал
<NoOova> и странно, когда проверяю занятое место на фтп -- показывает на 3 сбайта меньше
<NoOova> т.е. там сохраняет сколько передано
<NoOova> и есть функция подсчета занятого места
<NoOova> разница в 3 мбайта
<NoOova> интересно почему
<NoOova> передачи вроде все в binary идут
<artus> в пути утряска произошла )
<NoOova> artus: я надеюсь что это считается неправильно
<NoOova> а так правда wtf?
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> нет соврал
<NoOova> все байт-в-байт
<NoOova> теперь все в крон и PROFIT
<baronos> а че разница большая в них http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHesPRMTTSg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhLMPUDNGCA ?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-18
<m0nster> hi
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> всем доброго понедельникового утра))))
<NoOova> Доброе утро, господа!э
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, не успела даже кофейку попить, а озадачила одмина с утреца поранише)))
<NoOova> Hanno4ka: доброе утро
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: доброе, доброе)) правда, не для наших админов XD
<NoOova> чем ты их озадачила?
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: да не я, это тут у всех оказалось проблема)) какие-то затупы с корпоративной почтой
<aleksei`> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: ку
<aleksei`> странно, сеть во всей организации лежит, но у админа интернет есть )))
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: просто техника и всякие инеты ну очень боятся админов))) они не рискуют у него не работать)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у админа usb свисток )
<Hanno4ka> у меня дома на выходных после обеда инет стабильно падает((( вот и выручает мобильный модемчик)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо не модемчик. а пинать провайдера
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: у нас просто старая линия, и при высокой нагрузке вырубается (....   хотя да, попинать нужно. причём каждый раз, когда падает, угу, пусть всё воскресение покарячятся, дабы неповадно было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пусть линию меняют
<aleksei`> линию менять нынче дорого
<aleksei`> так заявил мне недавно наш пров
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/169701/
<aleksei`> здорово
<nicloay> здоров народ. подскажите пожалуйста какие правила для Iptables нужно прописать чтоб подлогиненые клиенты могли конектится к любым комьютерам в сети и представлялись своим айпишником а не айпишником pptp сервера в сети
<nicloay> с маскарадингом что то не так получается вот так выглядит nat таблица в нем http://paste.org.ru/?ayepr1
<leotr> сем привет! я хочу создать инсталляционный диск на базе ubuntu-server, но не до конца понимаю как это делать. Я хочу понять 1) как работает установщик ubuntu 2) как выполняется подготовка и создание таких дисков. Может ли кто-либо здесь проконсультировать по этому
<leotr> вопросу и если да, то сколько стоит час работы специалиста?
<nicloay> bolgenos? =)
<leotr> nicloay: нет, распространять не собираюсь
<nicloay> тебе просто дистр в котором будет нужный пакет програм или ты хочешь ядро там пересобрать с своими параметрами ?
<leotr> ядро не хочу, стандартное устраивает. Хочу добавить нужные мне пакеты, чтобы они установились при установке. Все необходимые пакеты должны содержаться на диске. После установки пакетов также хочу запустить скрипт, который все донастраивает. Но все это
<leotr>  нужно, чтобы было в автоматическом режиме, чтобы простая домохозяйка, т. е. не очень подготовленный специалист, мог без труда установить. И еще...
<nicloay> это для домохозяек или для твоих серверов ?
<tagezi> leotr, http://goo.gl/IK1GL
<leotr> надо, чтобы установить можно было с USB-флешки, но, вроде бы это не проблема, т. к. GRUB позволяет достаточно просто записать образ на флеш с помощью dd.
<nicloay> просто если для домохозяек - то ссылку выше, если для своих серверов, то может тебе пригодиться   chef
<nicloay> который от opscode
<leotr> Это не для домохозяек, просто люди, которые будут устанавливать недостаточно хорошо владеют линуксом и хотелось бы, чтобы с их стороны потребовалось бы минимальное количество телодижений
<nicloay> не.. ну я имел ввиду что вдруг ты свою какуюнить cloud инфраструктуру затеял. если для кого то другого, то разговоров нет.
<tagezi> если там нет ничего хитрого, то решаеться достановкой нужных программ, а если люди не любят телодфижения, то просто напиши им скрипт, нафига дистр отдельный делать
<leotr> tagezi: мне нужно, чтобы достановка прошла сама во время установки и скрипт тоже сам выполнился после установки. И в некоторых местах может не быть интернета, поэтому все необходимое должно быть на диске.
<nicloay> дак это есть же dvd
<nicloay> где толпа пакетов сбилженых
<tagezi> а всё необходимое и так есть на диске, там на диске, если это полный образ дофига программ
<nicloay> не.. если время есть, то интересней же самому собрать :)
<tagezi> leotr, у меня к тебе вопрос, ты вообще понимаешь что ты дулаешь?
<tagezi> делаешь*
<leotr> я понимаю. Мне не нужен десктопный компьютер с офисом и прочим. Мне нужен установочный диск, который установит те пакеты, который мне нужны
<Hanno4ka> leotr: а что не ставится по дефолту из убунты такого, что нужно офисному планктону?
<Hanno4ka> там есть и офис, и видео\аудио программы, браузер...
<leotr> Hanno4ka: я не говорил, что это нужно для офисного планктона.
<nicloay> даблин че человека отговаривать, наверняка дистр собрать не сложнее чем в ядро пару параметров добавить и перекомпилить.
<Hanno4ka> nicloay: я не отговариваю, я просто спрашиваю, из любопытства)
<leotr> Hanno4ka: мне нужно сделать скажем что-то вроде терминала
<tagezi> уууу, здравствуте 60-ые )
<Hanno4ka> leotr: ну это не ко мне)) я тут вообщ жабакодер))
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, а ты чо не можешь большой черный экран с зелёненькими буковками? )
<nicloay> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/13/0218/h_1361179255_9886153_36ae6ea817.png большой экран  с зелеными буковками
<leotr> test
<ubuntuhelp> leotr, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> leotr, у меня ещё один вопрос, можно?
<leotr> да, конечно
<tagezi> зачем сервер если нет интернета?
<leotr> ну, интернет будет, но не сразу. Это не сервер, просто ubuntu-server содержит минимальное количество пакетов в установке по умолчанию
<tagezi> leotr, нетинстал содержит всё что нужно, тогда
<nicloay> мозги для дроида небось :)
<leotr> ок, netinstall. Но мне нужно его модифицировать и включить в образ все необходимые пакеты.
<tagezi> leotr, например?
<nicloay> tagezi: че пристал, например нужно поставить терминал клиента в сельской школе на 10 комьютеров.
<leotr> xorg-server, pyside, SAC for linux
<Scrimmer> утрчеко всем
<tagezi> Scrimmer, привет )
<tagezi> nicloay, терминал-клиент на сервер? )) на нём даже иксов нет же )
<leotr> без всяких desktop manager'ов.
<nicloay> tagezi: ну видишь уже как выяснилось есть :)
<tagezi> блин, никогда я не понимал этого... лан, уговорили, пойду пороюсь, чоить придумаем )
<nicloay> tagezi: тыж сам ссылку дал, что там еще рыть то :)..
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/32qfg шикарная рисовочка
<nicloay> Scrimmer: йошкорла ? :)
<Scrimmer> как ты меня назвал ?
<Scrimmer> нарываешься?
<Scrimmer> andrex|off: рота подъем
<nicloay> я не назвал, я спросил про кортинку
<leotr> здесь кто-нибудь имел опыт в создавании своих дистрибутивов? Не с помощью gui-средств вроде remastersys и подобного, а вручную? Мне нужна консультация такого человека. Не бесплатно, разумеется. Если есть, то можно обговорить детали в привате.
<tagezi> leotr, ремастерсис работает и из консоли
<tagezi> leotr, http://shkola-linux.ru/articles/71-sozdanie-svoego-ubuntu-live-cd.html
<leotr> tagezi: да, я пробовал его, но что-то не получилось. Именно поэтому мне нужен человек, имеющий опыт в этом, и я хочу знать детали того, как работает установщик и т. д... Хочу понять изнутри
<Scrimmer> тут ктонибудь знает Хованского? )
<tagezi> и есть ещё дофига чего, как оказывается
<tagezi> Scrimmer, нарываешься? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: можем подраца, я не против
<Scrimmer> я уже взрослый
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, как то не похоже (
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: Мсье, смею заметить, что Вы не правы
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, радуйся что не похож , взрослые - ужасные зануды )
<Scrimmer> мне так нравится, как тут стоит что либо написать, и все резко замолкают :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer, не, я маленькими не дерусь.. просто выпорю и забуду )
<Scrimmer> извращенец
<SergeyIT> а чего войсованых так много?
<Scrimmer> уже несколько дней так
<tagezi> SergeyIT, ну, баронос и андрекс наверное просто ещё с канала не выходили
<baronos> зачем выходит?)
<tagezi> мдма, наверное, тоже
<SergeyIT> по-нужде, хотя бы
<m0nster> по нужде выходить не обязательно
<SergeyIT> то есть прям здесь?
<m0nster> нет, сходить куда надо, выходить зачем с канала?
<Scrimmer> ты ничего не понимаешь
<Hanno4ka> да, мальчики такие затейники))
<nicloay> Девочки, прошу заметить, тоже
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: большой чёрный экран с зелёными буковками? не, не слышала)
<Hanno4ka> nicloay: да ну?
<Scrimmer> вас фиг поймешь
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: "вас" - это кого?
<Scrimmer> девушек
<SergeyIT> нас тоже
<nicloay> а пингвинов и подавно
<Scrimmer> и вас тоже
<Hanno4ka> вот кто бы говорил)... вы, парни, такие, хм... странные...
<Scrimmer> хм, чем странные?
<tagezi> да всем )
<nicloay> наверно переживает что на этом канале никто за сегодня еще не просил показать ченить там =)
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: вот вы тут иногда беседуете, а  такое чувство, будто на китайском))
<Hanno4ka> nicloay: а те показать? XD
<nicloay> не.. у меня свои :)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, а ты никогда не задумывалась, что это реально может быть на китайском? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: хм... нет, не приходила такая мысля в голову(
 * Hanno4ka пошла учить китайский
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> оно тебе надо ?
<nicloay> еще 45 минут и домой..
<Scrimmer> будешь еще нас понимать...
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, прощай
<nicloay> о.. я знаю китайский
<Hanno4ka> хотя, японский получше будет)
<nicloay> Gong Xi Facai!
<nicloay> о.. еще знаю одну фразу Lao Shi как то так =)
<Hanno4ka> аггрррррр, этот скайп меня просто убивает! >< сразу видно, что _они_ его купили
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, чо тебе в скайпе не нравиться?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ааа.. т ыже на винде... да, на винде он савсем никакой
<nicloay> на маке все путем
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: да блин... когда нажимаю на кнопку домик - хочу новые статусы посмотреть - так нет, бля, ему нужно показать закладку с инфой моего акка
<nicloay> 
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: XD кого из опов подкупить борщом?
<baronos> эмоции надо сдерживать
<tagezi> да, эмоции нужно сдерживать
<aleksei`> не всегда это получается
 * tagezi пошёл искать кнопку домика )
 * Hanno4ka полшла дальше кодить)
<nicloay> кстать расскажите как там стим с игрушками, хорошо идет, или глючит?
<tagezi> aleksei`, всегда получается, если есть желание
<aleksei`> nicloay, да вродь нормально идёт, пробовал недавно
<nicloay> эт хорошо..
<Scrimmer> йо
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer:ой
<Scrimmer> что ты хочешь этим сказать ?
<aleksei`> tagezi, это сила воли нужна ...
<tagezi> aleksei`, нет, просто мозг
<nicloay> открыл spotify. а там prodigy реклама, вот  я и прифигел когда послушал.. видимо prodigy и the prodigy разные вещи.. это типа фишинг такой чтоль..
<aleksei`> tagezi, сила мозга нужна? ))
<iFalkorr> Опять знц поломалась
<aleksei`> ладно, пойду проектор к потолку цеплять и интерактивную доску калибровать )) заделаюсь сегодня монтажником
<mdma> бери верту
<mdma> не туда сорь
<Scrimmer> mdma: норм так у тя предожения
<Scrimmer> верту всякие
<Scrimmer> это тебе не айфоны покупать xD
<mdma> да ну, айфоны... понты американских школьников )
<artus> @mode +v  Hanno4ka
<Hanno4ka> artus: Оо
<artus> Scrimmer, с днюхой
<artus> Hanno4ka, атата
<Hanno4ka> artus: та мне уже пофигу, я напилась пустырника)
<Hanno4ka> но скайп виндозный всё равно бесит
<Scrimmer> artus: спасибо (:
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну а кому ща лехко
<Hanno4ka> эх... тяжела и никазиста жизнь простого программиста....
<artus> Hanno4ka, у тя то хоть скайпа есть, скай гад такой его нехотит ставить, а без скайпы гамать не айс
<artus> Hanno4ka, добавляйся в скайпу, и как нить побегаем с пистиками :D
<Hanno4ka> artus: у меня пистиков нету)) у меня только бомбочки) две
<artus> ну будеш прикрывать :D
<Hanno4ka> artus: а у тебя какой скайп?
<artus> синенький
<artus> artus-adm
<Hanno4ka> ждём-с
<Scrimmer> artus: ет вы во что ?
<artus> в казаки-разбойники
<Hanno4ka> artus: только я пока не поставила себе - так впадлу 4 гига качать)
<artus> ну вечерком как нить поставь и маякуй
<Scrimmer> что там качать этих 4 гб ?
<Hanno4ka> угу
<Hanno4ka> снимите войс, я буду хорошей девочкой ^_^
<artus> сам отвалитцо :)
<Scrimmer> сломай систему - перезайди
<Hanno4ka> )
<artus> @mode +v Scrimmer
<artus> :D
<Scrimmer> ха!
<artus> @kban Scrimmer ХА!
<artus> :D
<Hanno4ka> ))) поэтому и не перезахожу
<artus> @mode -b *!~Scrimmer@178.219.245.172
<Hanno4ka> это был кик, а потом бан,да?
<artus> Hanno4ka, древнее тайное искуство кикобана
<Scrimmer> ха!)
<baronos> оби ван артус :D
<Scrimmer> baronos: как дела
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: йо
<baronos> Scrimmer: ну не тут же обсуждать мои дела, тем более молне-пускатель пришел, а вдруг Аид ему нервы попортил, да банить начнет?
<[Raiden]> гамарджопа
<[Raiden]> генацвали
<Scrimmer> сам жопа
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> baronos: окей, поступим иначе
<[Raiden]> Да пишите что хотите, я крайне редко баню )
<mdma> artus: у предупреждения хоть какой то срок давности есть? 3 денб пошел...
<mdma> *день
<Michael72> швидавит
<artus> mdma, дык вроде не должен чесатцо то )
<artus> @devoice mdma
<Hanno4ka> меня тут просили вырвать гланды через задний проход %)
<baronos> Что за....? в приличном обществе... :)
<baronos> напомните, кто по мифологии спустился к аиду за девушкой, и при условии, что он не обернется когда будет уходить из царства мертвых и тем самым он спасет ее. кто это был арфей?
<artus> персей вроде
<artus> гугли гонца на олимпе )
<baronos> та я пока загуглю :D
<mdma> персей
<mdma> я в фмльме видел
<mdma> ))
<artus> mdma, документальный хроники с места событий? :D
<mdma> ага псевдодокументальная сьемка
<Hanno4ka> http://pcottle.github.com/learnGitBranching/
<[Raiden]> в первом видео есть прототип прозрачного мобильника http://www.3dnews.ru/news/641691/
<baronos> китйцы давно же мутили такие :D
<mdma> теперь найти будет еще сложнее?
<baronos> ss
<baronos> вв
<baronos> сорри)
<baronos> промахнулся :D
<Kyshtynbai> Орфей
<Kyshtynbai> Орфей и Эвредика, есть такая опера например.
<tagezi> да, прозрачный телефон, потом его сделают супер тонким и гнущемся, и тогда будет хорошо компаниям выпускающим телефоны, терять будут вомного раз чаще
<mdma> ну гнущимся это неплохо
<artus> перед выходом из дома  не забудь погладить телефон
<mdma> погладть телефон... скажи ему приятные слова
<mdma> а то не позвонишь
<tagezi> угу, а прозрачные батарейки это вообще классно: "сели батарейки? не парься, выкинь девайс!" )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/18/meteor/
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], и что?
<[Raiden]> и всё )
<[Raiden]> 58млрд потратят, хотя телескопы и так есть и орбиты больших астеройдов и так известны
<SergeyIT> ;) не совсем
<[Raiden]> но возможно это надо сделать - не знаю.
<SergeyIT> деньги распилить конечно надо
<[Raiden]> чего не совсем, даже бтп всё ещё работает. Это такой телескоп зеркальынй с 30тонн зеркалом производства ломо ссср
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> БТА
<[Raiden]> и другие есть
<[Raiden]> включая в космосе
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], и за какое время можно обследовать окресность Земли на предмет опасного мелкого мусора?
<[Raiden]> а мелкого смысла нет. Ег оя слышал вообще 5 тонн в год сыпется
<[Raiden]> http://www.arkhiz.com/images/bta2_large.jpg
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я имею ввиду мелкого, который большие воронки может сделать
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/15/blood/ , http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/15/blood/
<[Raiden]> немног овысоких технологий )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: такие обычно известны. Тот же котоырй мимо пролетел был обнаружен в том году
<[Raiden]> и известно что вернется и в каком году
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так он не мелкий - с многоэтажку размером
<[Raiden]> ну 45 метров вроде.
<[Raiden]> а какие ещё могут кратер оставить? )
<[Raiden]> тот же который на челябинкс упал, в озере остались куски с фасоль и никаких кратеров
<mdma> это судьба, вселенная хочет чтобы я работал на работе, а не стим запускал
<mdma> ошибка сегментирования и все
<mdma> в то время как дома играю уже вторую неделю в соурс
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не 45 метров,  а 130 тыс. тонн... мелкие - от тонны
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как одно мешает другому?
<SergeyIT> в m*v^2/2 - масса входит
<[Raiden]> в диаметре он 45 метров
<[Raiden]> это не я придумал, так астрономы говорят
<[Raiden]> и как я уже говорил выше, он был обнаружен и всё про него известно
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: астрономы думают, что оно сферическое?
<[Raiden]> если потратить 50млрд, будет всё так же
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: врятли )
<[Raiden]> я думаю, они думают, что жто приблизительно
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: говорить про диаметр имеет смысл только для сферической формы, а так - больший радиус, меньший? или это диаметр описываемой вокруг сферы?... совершенно неточно
<Hanno4ka> для такой сложной трехмерной фигуры, как астероид
<[Raiden]> Я не понимаю суть этого разговора. Если тебе кажется что я размер придумал сам - сзоди в гугл.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: не, я про тебя вообще ничего не говорю) я про этих специалистов)))
 * Hanno4ka не зеленая, не бойтесь)))
<[Raiden]> Ну форма камня вполне может быть близкой к окружности, почему нет
<[Raiden]> какая разница
<SergeyIT> форма значения не имеет
<[Raiden]> земля тоже не совсем круглая )
<[Raiden]> можно в кнце концов взять самый длинный участок ,поделить на два, нарисовать окружность и сказат ькакой диаметр, что даст приблизительыне даныне о рамере
<[Raiden]> Но всё это не имеет отношения к тому, что мелкие метеориты просто сгорают превращаясь максимум в оскольки с кирпич.
<[Raiden]> а большие давн оизвестны или уже известны )
<Scrimmer> Райден, а, Райден?
<Scrimmer> Вот расскажи, как у тебя дела ? )
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> У меня нормально )  Просто меня удивило   не 45 метров,  а 130 тыс. тонн...
<Scrimmer> каких тонн
<Scrimmer> каких метров о _0
<[Raiden]> Хм, иди в баню )
<Scrimmer> о_0 ?!
<Scrimmer> кто райдена сломал ?
<[Raiden]> смотрите на каком маленьком шарике мы живём http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3c/Size_planets_comparison.jpg?uselang=ru
<Scrimmer> о, я свой дом вижу
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а чего тебя удивило, я же пояснил - важна масса )
<[Raiden]> для падения наверное да. А для телескопа? :)
<[Raiden]> хотя если не оптический то может и важна
<[Raiden]> ну в общем, если будут строить то фиг с ними. Пригодится. Дорого только что-то )
<[Raiden]> Если поставить к стенке пару астрономов то цена упадёт в двое , скорее всего.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<baronos> шо это было
<artus> хз, глюк
<baronos> гыы уменя пиджин повис, столько вкладок заного открылись ;D
<andrex> Hanno4ka, а тебя за что?
<andrex> )
<andrex> здра
<tagezi> andrex, привет )
<Hanno4ka> andrex: за красивые глазки))
<andrex> Hanno4ka, ну ладно, за глазки крест тяделый свой тащить не тяжко)
<[Raiden]> Рунет написал полмиллиона сообщений про челябинский метеорит
<Hanno4ka> ладно, пойду домой, еще контру поставить надо, и попинаться тут с некоторыми - обещала ведь)
<andrex> осталсо только один)
<artus> @devoice andrex
<artus> вооть
<andrex> плохо плохо) я хотел на рекорд идти
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_0K7ZfU2e0
<mdma> кста по поводу контры, может кроме ханночки еще кто на канале желает вечером в КС ?
<[Raiden]> Я уже побегал часик в урбан
<mdma> урь
<mdma> урбан не то
<baronos> а че войс сняли, так удобно смотреть, что вверху :D
<[Raiden]> да задвинь никлист вообще, больше места...
<[Raiden]> обычн оможно задвинуть в сторону или как в квирке убрать кнопкой
<[Raiden]> http://www.servernews.ru/articles/597075
<mdma> какой это кнопкой юзерлист задвигается в квирке?
<[Raiden]> над никдистом треуголник такой зеленый
<[Raiden]> и там 3 кнопка слева
<mdma> у меня он показывает скрывает кнопки модов банлиста и пр.
<[Raiden]> не только
<mdma> аа вот среди них есть )
<mdma> никогда не пользовался именно этой кнопкой
<[Raiden]> там теперь и выбор кодировки для канала. раньше было в другом месте
<[Raiden]> в пкм на названии канала в списке
<mdma> еще удобная штука разделить вид
<mdma> компромисс между тем чтобы вообще отключить события входов/выходов и пр
<mdma> и тем чтобы ег опоказывать
<[Raiden]> а.. да ) Когда хочется пофлудить или кто-то входит и выходит...
<mdma> вот таких вот удобных мелочей мне в иксчате и не хватило
<mdma> приходится под корицей юзать кдешный квирк
<[Raiden]> я всё время пользовался в гном2. )
<baronos> лучше вичата только вичат
<[Raiden]> можно кстати собрать без поддержки кде. будет чуть легче.
<mdma> ну а я его в с винды просто еще юзаю
<mdma> вот сегодня значит и соберу, если успею перед этим тплинковский донгл настроить как точку доступа
<[Raiden]> Из неочевидных опций могу ещё рассказать ... В настройках извещателя можно включить извещатель кде или д-бус, если хочется нотификации как в де, а не в своём окошке.
<[Raiden]> настройка - интерфейс - извещатель
<mdma> черт, нотификация в ДЕ это прекрасно
<[Raiden]> 4.2.0 последний, в убунте постарей - не редко сказывается родство с дебианом )
<mdma> угу вкурсе
<mdma> так пора домой
<[Raiden]> http://www.kvirc.ru/wiki/Установка_из_SVN#.D0.A3.D1.81.D1.82.D0.B0.D0.BD.D0.BE.D0.B2.D0.BA.D0.B0_KVIrc_4
<[Raiden]> для товарищей с красным оттенком глаз
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> @mode +b *!*@*suckmyfuckingdick.biz
<artus> @kick oopsie бжжжж
<[Raiden]> artus: меня тут в привате спрашивают за что
<[Raiden]> ответь чего-нить, а то разбаню
<[Raiden]> глушняк
<[Raiden]> @mode -b *!*@*suckmyfuckingdick.biz
<andrex> *suckmyfuckingdick.biz - за это
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> @mode +b *!*@*suckmyfuckingdick.biz
<artus> рейдену там покою не дает чегойто ? )
<[Raiden]> ну в приват полезло попросило разобраться
<[Raiden]> а ты не реагируешь (
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> artus, а все уже разрулилось) спи далее
<[Raiden]> чья-то сборка, сам не ставил http://notesalexp.net/quantal/main/k/kvirc/
<[Raiden]> Писаните мой линк с каким-нить текстом если не лень
<andrex> всмысле?
<andrex> точнее чет я не допер))
<[Raiden]> Ник мой в сообщении напиши
<[Raiden]> andrex: так например
<andrex> аа
<andrex> [Raiden], )
<[Raiden]> спс
<andrex> 01:34:16    [Raiden] | Писаните мой линк с каким-нить текстом если не лень
<andrex> незнал что тап про ник
<andrex> м*
<rekcuFniarB> Лол, у вас был Мишель :D
<rekcuFniarB> Небось мозг вынес всем? :D
<artus> Oo
<UNIm95> Что я пропустил?
<rekcuFniarB> Тупые разработчики кед зачем-то сделали чтобы Kate при сохранении файла менял его владельца. Зачем?! Надеюсь это баг.
<UNIm95> rekcuFniarB: нефиг под рутом запускать ГУИ проги
<Scrimmer> rekcuFniarB: щас тебя дядька Райден накажет
<baronos> хыхы "Тупые разработчики кед"
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: порви его!
<Scrimmer> не?
<Scrimmer> baronos: как дела?
<rekcuFniarB> UNIm95: я под рутом и не запускаю. В том то и проблема что теперь придётся для редактирования часто запускать от рута, потому что если ты не владелец дочернего каталога, то файл не сохраняется теперь.
<[Raiden]> Я не в настроении
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: что случилось ? )))
<rekcuFniarB> Подробнее тут: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/8864220
<rekcuFniarB> Если пользователи других дистров подтвердят, накатаю багрепорт в багтрекер.
<UNIm95> rekcuFniarB: Пользуй вим чтоб тебя!
<UNIm95>  Scrimmer:  у [Raiden] кеды упали =)
<[Raiden]> Не будите во мне флудера иои опа
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> начнешь метать молниями?
<Aleksandr1917> Добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> подтверждаю, меняет группу и юзера
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: какая версия кде?
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: 4.10
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже. Над оспросить кого-нить с 4.9
<[Raiden]> багрепорт шли если можешь. )
<artus> у меня 4.8 :D
<[Raiden]> пробовать будешь?
<artus> правда у меня крыс, но это мелочи
<[Raiden]> значит не будет
<artus> фсе, есть 4.7 бакса на вебманях, мона и кс купить :D
<UNIm95> artus: xD
<Scrimmer> artus: поделись
<rekcuFniarB> Гг, на ubuntu.com опять обратный отсчёт :D
<baronos> прошивка будет
<[Raiden]> кому она нужна без нексусов
<[Raiden]> и кому нужны нексусы по 20к?
<[Raiden]> 19990 офиц цена
<baronos> нексус 4 хочу
<UNIm95> Народ а что за отсчет?
<[Raiden]> А я не хочу, если только за 350$ ,  а дороже  лучше взять другой
<UNIm95> кстати у меня под хромиумом только анимация колец есть
<UNIm95> без уменьшения времени
<rekcuFniarB> Планшет на этот раз они типа мутят.
<UNIm95> rekcuFniarB: да ладно
<rekcuFniarB> Tick, tock, tablet time!
<UNIm95> с иксами и рутом?
<rekcuFniarB> Пофиг, реальных устройств всё равно неизвестно когда дождёмся и дождёмся ли вообще :D
<[Raiden]> точно время в хромиуме не идёт. день открытия багов
<UNIm95> да в хромиуме под убунтой как-то дохрена багов
<UNIm95> да и сама 12.04 хуже чем 10.10
<UNIm95> просто зависает на ровном месте
<rekcuFniarB> УМВР
<UNIm95> и логи, черт подери, пусты
<rekcuFniarB> А вот кеды 4.10 разочаровали.
<[Raiden]> мне 12.10 вообще не нравится. 12.04 лучше.
<rekcuFniarB> Не заметил разницы.
<[Raiden]> а кде 4.10 меня лично радует, несмотря на баги работа произведена просто огромная
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну если к следующему минорному релизу всё пофиксят, я им всё прощу.
<[Raiden]> а что касается хромиума, то как бы быстырй браузер в тестах, но всетаки менее удобынй чем фф , на мой взгляд и как мы сча узнали косячный.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: Если кто-то запостит баг, то мб
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: ну про Kate я запощу как удостоверюсь что это не только в Kubuntu.
<rekcuFniarB> А то может это мейнтейнеры кубунты сломали, тогда на Ланчпад надо постить.
<rekcuFniarB> А косяки в Хромиуме случайно не у тех у кого daily ppa?
<UNIm95> неа
<[Raiden]> у меня стабле
<UNIm95> у меня хром из бэкпортов
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: тут ест ьканал опенсусе, у них уже ест ь4.10 , они могут помочь наверное
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: слухай, а я могу держать же на кубунте еще и гном?
<[Raiden]> можешь держать все пакеты котоыре есть
<[Raiden]> Я убег
<UNIm95> Как-то странно выглядит Райденовское я убег+ Уход темного ассасина
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<bosyi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Failed!
<Scrimmer> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bosyi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-gearing-up-for-tablet-announcement-tomorrow
<bosyi> расшифровка
<bosyi> вопрос: кто то пытался отключить Без-Пиновый метод рассчета в интернет магазине Amazon?
<baronos> ответ: кто то пытался
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<baronos> ру
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: гном на кубунту наверное  лучше ставить установкой пакета с сессией , не ubuntu-desktop
<[Raiden]> что бы не менять вид загрузки
<Scrimmer> да мне чисто менять оболочку для работы
<Scrimmer> ибо в виртуалке сидеть под кде мну напрягает
<Scrimmer> кушает много
<Scrimmer> а под гном классик самое то
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> в конце страницы сочетания серого и циана на текстурке под цемент или типа того
<[Raiden]> https://source.tizen.org/release
<[Raiden]> красиво сочетается
<[Raiden]> Никто не встречал такую галерею змейкой под андройд?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkfd-2cLq-g&feature=player_detailpage#t=74s
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: е17 ещё посмотри, оно крайне легкое )
<Scrimmer> что за e17?
<Scrimmer> а, понял
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: если\когда будешь пользовать гном, скажи сколько будет есть рам
<bosyi> будет норм если на один диск посавить несколько линуксов указывая для корня точки монтирования /ubuntu , /kubuntu и т.д.?
<[Raiden]> я так не делал. будет нормально иметь разные разделы.
<[Raiden]> И вообще то что ты назвал по сути 1 дистр. Проще поставить и то и то в 1 корень )
<andrex>  /ukxlmuntu
<bosyi> ну а если убуну и федору для примера
<bosyi> andrex, lol
<[Raiden]> Я например сча на кубунту поставил е17. В виртуалку правда.  Хотел их релиз посмотреть, вот только сча руки дошли
<artus> и все это в вендовуби
<andrex> bosyi, попробуй
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/902455/e3e16550 - 32бит кубунта не много ест рам кстати. Сча обновится и пойду в е17
<[Raiden]> валлпаперы можно отдельно для столов http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0219/h_1361221850_6139380_1235734e5e.png
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Кстати косяки с отсчетом на ubuntu.com были из-за вебдевелопоров
<[Raiden]> мб, но почему-то не в моём дефолтном браузере )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  зоопарк браузеров и движков в реале
<FishErr> а что там специфичного такого, что где-то работало а где-то нет?
<[Raiden]> е17 в общем тянет на занятную игрушку или как на демонстрацию возможноей тулкита ефл. Наигрался.
<[Raiden]> FishErr: в хромиуме часы не ходили
<FishErr> странно просто
<[Raiden]> ага, починили
<FishErr> в чем была проблема, что хромиум не работал. забавно было бы глянуть, когда не работало
<UNIm95> FishErr: Попробуй у них спросить
<[Raiden]> http://android.mobile-review.com/image/2013/02/chart-2013-01.png
<mdma> поэтому только нексус
<[Raiden]> мне больше соньки нравятся
<[Raiden]> особенно исходя из цены на нексус
<[Raiden]> в рф
<mdma> у сонек с обновами пичаль
<mdma> а гарантия мне не нужна я серый нексус брал
<mdma> и меня цена устроила )
<mdma> *следовательно меня цена устроила
<mdma> Xperia Z зверюга конечно, но я буду улыбаться если они его до 5-го робота не апнут
<mdma> да и цена...
<FishErr> а 13.04 можно уже пощупать? или обычному юзеру пока там делать нечего?
<artus> FishErr, ну виртуалки никто не отменял )
<[Raiden]> мне нравится acro s  и xperia v
<[Raiden]> а версия андройда по сути не так важна.
<[Raiden]> Если вам дать занятие и посадить за комп с вин хп - вы будете сидеть и решать. Какая версия хс , сколько ей лет - если она решает задачу не важно.
<[Raiden]> хс = ос
<FishErr> artus, но домашнюю тачку пока рановато обновлять? :)
<FishErr> если не возиться с виртуалками и т.п.?
<artus> FishErr, ее рановато будет обновлять и через месяц после релиза
<[Raiden]> а 2.3х очень оптимизирован и стабилен, я дуамю даже будут ещё новые модели
<mdma> да нуна, попользовавшись 4-кой 2ку как-то в руки брать неохота, ну то такое
<mdma> "Если вам дать занятие и посадить за комп с вин хп - вы будете сидеть и решать. Какая версия хс , сколько ей лет - если она решает задачу не важно." - если бы это было правдой то не было бы ни этого канала ни линупса в общем
<mdma> )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я в прошлом году работал на хп
<mdma> я бы сказал "человек ко всему привыкает" скорее
<mdma> бесспорно "можно" работать с чем угодно
<[Raiden]> а с 2.3.х можно работать более продуктивно. Т.к. меньше ест рам и батарейку.
<[Raiden]> )
<mdma> у меня и так летает куда уж быстрее )
<mdma> батарейку экран есть )
<mdma> *ест
<brestows> и чего вам не спится, всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-19
<iFalkorr> Ахой
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<iFalkorr> Сап
<baronos> iFalkorr: how are you? ;)
<Hanno4ka> http://www.optipess.com/2012/03/16/parachute-prank/
<Hanno4ka> всем доброго утра
<iFalkorr> Кто тут? Оо
<baronos> тиха тиха, партизаны на лесополосе
<iFalkorr> Окей
 * iFalkorr z-z-z-z
<baronos> Все, прошли мимо, можно выходить
<iFalkorr> А? Что? Кто здесь
<baronos> iFalkorr: what happening?
<iFalkorr> Да вот хз
<vamadir> 大家好
<iFalkorr> Чет случается
<iFalkorr> @op
<vamadir> сорри не туда отправитл
<iFalkorr> А я почти успел наказать
<vamadir> :) не на тот канал.
<vamadir> как там в рашке. Метеорит еще не продали?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> чего это вы так долго дрыхните?
<baronos> кто дрыхнет?
<Hanno4ka> вы, я тут уже час сижу) а вы только теперь проснулись
<vamadir> эмм.. а уменя уже почти 4 дня
<baronos> нюню
<vamadir> baronos: привет
<baronos> vamadir: привет, ну ваш китай даёт, людей выселяет из домов и строит дороги, миллиардам жить негде:D
<vamadir> baronos: Эм... что то я пропустил  эту новость. Не кинешь ссылку
<baronos> новости первого канала :D
<vamadir> baronos: :) новость. Потом гляну
<baronos> и японцы вообще того, землю готовят. ризотто с трюфелями с земляным соусом :D
<vamadir> baronos: Эм...ну понятно. Жрать наверное  нечего. Их то дофига и на таком маленьком острове
<vamadir> baronos: кстати как там стелефоном?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: это там где вокруг дома дорогу построили а дяденька отказался выселяться, а потом такие передумал? старая новость. пол года примерно
<vamadir> а.... это :) видел видел. Просто типок хотел денег от правительства. Сумму заломил нереальную. Ну вот результат
<vamadir> черд...жрать хочется
<vamadir> еще 30 минут терпеть
<baronos> да тот дом уже снесли вокруг дороги
<baronos> теперь другие там плачут
<baronos> vamadir: пока с телефоном ни как, зарплата еще маленькая :D
<vamadir> baronos: ясно, просто я фирму нашел в шанхае. Которая может телефон отправить ЕМСом.
<Hanno4ka> хм... купила в стиме игру. под виндой даже не запустилась, а в убунте только какие-то проблемы со шрифтами, и не весь ui корректно отображается, хотя играть можно - почти вслепую
<baronos> гуд
<Hanno4ka> а артус тута? я сегодня поставила контру на установку, вечером может и докачается)))
<iFalkorr> 5 страниц
<iFalkorr> Осталось так мало
<baronos> давай, финишная прямая:)
<iFalkorr> Все
<iFalkorr> Аллилуя
<iFalkorr> Надо порадовать себя вкусняшкой сегодня
<baronos> а мы опять грибы с картошкой мутим :)
<SergeyIT> мухоморы?
<iFalkorr> Цук
<iFalkorr> Хочу жаренной картофанки
<baronos> dtityrb
<baronos> вешенки
<SergeyIT> это не грибы (
<baronos> у нас на территории санатория другие не растут
<iFalkorr> Еще полчасика посидеть и скучный путь домой
<Scrimmer> iFalkorr: дык утро же
<iFalkorr> Кто тут? Оо
<Scrimmer> 8/
<Scrimmer> 8|
<Scrimmer> iFalkorr: ты все испортил
<iFalkorr> Кекеке?
<iFalkorr> Так лень идти пешком
<mdma> http://www.computerra.ru/55096/pravitelstvennyih-hakerov-kitaya-poymali-s-polichnyim/
<baronos> наш разведчик в китае постарался поймать с поличным хакеров. Правда vamadir? ;)
<vamadir> baronos: :)все интереснее и интереснее
<tagezi> всем привет
<Michael72> Тут есть кто-либо, кто хорошо разбирается в XUL?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer, как палец?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: норма, завтра все снимут и в универ (:
<Scrimmer> правда медсестра какашка, чето там делала и задела чето, терь болит уже третий час :D
<baronos> Scrimmer: нефиг было ей какашки месить пальцем, вот и болит теперь :D
<tagezi> медсёстры вообще такие каки, хуже чем хирурги )))
<mdma> хайлайтните мой ник пожалуйста
<tagezi> mdma, )
<mdma> спс
<Hanno4ka> mdma: mdma: mdma: mdma: mdma: mdma: mdma: mdma:
<Hanno4ka> а у моего малого сегодня юбилей)))
<tagezi> малого? о_О
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, всмысле сынишки?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: tagezi: нет, брата) не надо мне сынишек...
<baronos> фу
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ну, вот если ты пытаешься по китайски говорить, ты бы сначала сказала порусски )) а то вдруг чонить ляпнишь )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а что я не так сказала?
<Hanno4ka> малой/малая == младший брат/сестра
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, обычно сын/дочь младшие
<Hanno4ka> а дети == усипуси моя лапочка солнышко... etc
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ну да. логично, дети старшими не бывают...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ну, обычно эту флазу используют как раз те у кого двое и дольше детей ))
<tagezi> мой старшой, мой малой...
 * tagezi пошёл читать словарь даля
<Hanno4ka> ну ясно)) короче, моему брату сегодня исполняется 8 )))
<m0nster> блин что за тупость, чтобы сменить ник надо выходить с канала :(
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: Оо зачем?
<m0nster> с днюхой его, бутылку подари!
<m0nster> Hanno4ka: затем :)
<m0nster> попробуй выйди из ирц, поставь левый ник, зайди обратно и смени
<TestingMe> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> TestingMe, Есть контакт.
<TestingMe> ага
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, эм.. юбилей - это когда 5, 10, 15, 20 ... 65, 70 ...
<Hanno4ka> вопрос, кто забанил мой 2 ник Sergkry?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: она программер. 8 это юбилей :) хотя 7 имхо
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: если считать от нуля, тогда это 7 год
<tagezi> а в 16 будет двойной юбилей? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в 15
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: считать с момента образования зиготы?
<Hanno4ka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1yoIdgdqzLk
<Hanno4ka> я смотрела бе звука правда)) и совсем не поняла, про что там )) но видео улыбнуло - особенно бородатый дядька за книгой
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, там странное соединение всех этих продуктов, очень )))
<PabloElPablo> всем доброго дня)
<tagezi> ку
<PabloElPablo> проблемы с wifi на ubuntu 12.10, никто не может помочь?
<tagezi> PabloElPablo, кто-нибудь может )
<PabloElPablo> вот смотрите rfkill list выдает на wifi Hard blocked: yes
<PabloElPablo> при этом в биосе питание включено
<PabloElPablo> соответсвенно rfkill unblock all не помогает
<PabloElPablo> при этом в live-режиме при установке wifi работал вполне успешно
<tagezi> PabloElPablo, ты на форуме смотрел?
<PabloElPablo> там везде советую unblock all и всем помогает
<tagezi> PabloElPablo, а драва у тебя поставились?
<PabloElPablo> он ее видит, он с ней даже работал
<tagezi> ну тогда я пас.. смотри в логах канала, в прошлом году эту проблему решали тут, чем всё кончилось я не помню
<tagezi> PabloElPablo, кстати, а чо за машина?
<PabloElPablo> toshiba z830
<Pelengas> попробовать перезагрузить модуль вайфая
<PabloElPablo> а как его перезагрузить?
<PabloElPablo>  ifconfig wlan0 down/up?
<andrex> ifup\ifdown devices
<PabloElPablo> echo 1 > /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/state вот такая штука что делает?
<NoOova> !пинг
<NoOova> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Понг.
<Aleksandr1917> Добрый день
<Pelengas> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> Aleksandr1917, добре
<Aleksandr1917> Подскажите, плиз. Есть утилита, которая после своей работы пускает эвм в перезагрузку командой shutdown -r. Для автозапуска она прописана в rc.local. В таком режиме при следующей загрузки запускается проверка рутового диска на наличие ошибок. 
<Aleksandr1917> те рутовый. Те видимо некорректно отмонтируется рутовый раздел. Возможно это связано  с тем, что rc.local -  это 2 ранлевел и утилита из rc.local вызывает переход в 6й ранлевел
<Aleksandr1917> Каким образом можно запустить корректно утилиту, которая после своей работы может перезагрузить компьютер
<tagezi> Aleksandr1917, а если не из под рута запускать?
<Aleksandr1917> Создам пользователя и посмотрю, но разницы не вижу
<artus> утра
<tagezi> artus, привет
<artus> tagezi, и ты будь здрав человече :) чегой тут интересненького? )
<tagezi> artus, почему могут быть ошибки на разделе рут после shutdown -r?
<artus> в дмесг ошибки винта сыпятцо?
<artus> при роботе
<tagezi> artus, Aleksandr1917 вот к нему ))
<artus> да и навига вам шутдаун ? )) есть же ребут и халт )
<tagezi> ну у него так программа делает видимо
<artus> Aleksandr1917, да и проверка винта выставляется в фстабе а не утилитами
<artus> вобщем нагородили костылей непонятных )
<artus> кстати, рутовый раздел по дефолту чекается на ошибки всегда, и вслучае чего в ro монтируется
<Aleksandr1917> если диск не отмонтирован по человечески, то приперезагрузке предлагается проверка
<artus> Aleksandr1917, нет, /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 значит что всегда будет чекатцо , вне зависимости от погодных факторов
<Aleksandr1917> reboot и shutdown  - практически одно и тоже
<artus> Aleksandr1917, ну практически ) но удобнее же )) а что у тя за конструкция в рцлокал?
<Aleksandr1917> Отменить проверку я могу. дело не в этом, а в том что завершение работы идет некорректно. Щаз про конструкцию расскажу
<artus> shutdown -Fr now типа так?
<Aleksandr1917> в rc.local запускается бинарник, который делает проверку некой внешней системы и потом ребутится. все
<artus> Aleksandr1917, бинарники в рцлокал, ужс, смотри ,  tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda1 сделай, и будет у тебя чекатся само , про  0 1 я затупил, то очередность проверки
<artus> Если указать 1 в тюнфс для раздела  - то раздел будет проверяться каждую загрузку
<Aleksandr1917> Я согласен, что бинарник в rc.local -  как минимум странно. Как сделать грамотно?
<artus> Aleksandr1917, tune2fs -c 1 /dev/sda1
<artus> и тогда никаких чекалок левых ненадо
<Aleksandr1917> Ты меня не понял. утилита не чекает диск, она делает весьма специфичные штуки, никак не связанные с диском
<Aleksandr1917> просто если программа, стартующая из rc.local, вызывает ребут, то выдезает такая фигня
<artus> попробуй заменить на reboot , у них там вроде разная логика работы
<Aleksandr1917> сейчас посмотрим
<artus> вернее разные ранлевелы , может из за этого и рубит то что неуспело синканутся
<tagezi> artus, а если программа использует только одну рутовую функцию, не проще ли не из под рута её запускать?
<artus> желательнее даже
<artus> Aleksandr1917, кстати, а чего оно делает то , бинарник то
<artus> может имеет смысл sudo -u user "zzz" пользовать?
<artus> как вариант можно запустить бинарник с трасировкой и записью в лог, и смотреть чего оно там ломает )
<artus> badblocks -v /dev/sda1 может оказатся в тему, мало ли , мож коварный бед на раздееле поселился
<Hanno4ka> artus: ку
<artus> Hanno4ka, куку
<Hanno4ka> artus: кукуку
<andrex> Hanno4ka, бу!!
 * Hanno4ka спряталась под стол
<artus> а кто помнит конструкцию чтоб глянуть дату создания fs ?
<andrex> нетуды прячешсо)
 * iFalkorr включил пылесос и пропылесосил под столом
<andrex> artus, я
<artus> andrex, а озвуч, буд добр ))
<andrex> ls -clt / | tail -n 1 | awk '{ print $7, $6, $8 }'
<andrex> 2 варик sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep create
<Aleksandr1917> reboot  отрабатывает так же. проверил.  Программа спецально модифицирована для отладки так, чтобы не делать ничего кроме ребута. если программа запускается не из rc.local, то все ок.
<artus> Aleksandr1917, предлагаю выпилить ребут из программы и гасить посредством proga && reboot
<Aleksandr1917> ну как вокэраунд можно попробовать
<artus> andrex, фобщем WD20EARX с 7 Ноября напарковала всего 4018 )) нетюнился , видать после серии ears уже тюненые вдшки идут)
<Aleksandr1917> только не приведет ли reboot в rc.local к той же головной боли
<andrex> artus, ну круть же)
<artus> Aleksandr1917, у тебя затык наверно из за того что прога как бе не закрылась, и еще командует ребутититцо, я только такое обяснение вижу
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а куда мне еще прятаться?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, под обои
<artus> Aleksandr1917, а что сама прога то делает? может ей и в кцлокале не обязательно сидеть то?
<Aleksandr1917> Хорошо, а как мне ее запустить?
<artus> Aleksandr1917, есть же @reboot в кроне, для запуска после включения
<artus> знать бы чего у тебя там происходить должно, может это все вообще штатными средстами реализуется
 * artus кто б заставил работать то
<Hanno4ka> Aleksandr1917: нене, не говори им)) они корпоративные шпиёны
<Aleksandr1917>  <artus> Aleksandr1917, есть же @reboot в кроне  вот спасибочки. Сейчас посмотрим
<iFalkorr> Artus работать, раб! Солнце еще высоко!
<artus> Aleksandr1917, да признавайся же уже, что такого должно сидеть в загрузке что ребутит чистему после запуска ))
<artus> iFalkorr, моя ленивый раб маса, не бейте меня маса, ничего не могу с собой поделать
<Aleksandr1917> Hanno4ka, вы все правильно понимаете. Это специфичная приблуда
<artus> iFalkorr, у меня еще есть 3 часа чтоб выполнить то что я пытаюсь сделать уже неделю :D
<Aleksandr1917> artus, это по, которое проверяет целостность внешней системы, неизменность аппаратного обеспечения и проч. и при изменениях послать инфу в суслог или голубиной почтой
<Aleksandr1917> Софт под специфичного заказчика
<artus> Aleksandr1917, ну если оно так корежит систему то я бы костыльнуул ) если надо ребутнутся -> запускаем скрипт в котором ребут с предварительным слипом в 30 сек, и закрываем эту мониторилку , чтоб она коректно отстрелила концы
<Aleksandr1917> жуткие костыли
<artus> может она просто до победного продолжает чегото писать в корень и поетому корежит фс
<Pelengas> ходули найди
<Aleksandr1917> спасибо за помощь
<artus> ну накрайняк пиши демона который будет стартовать и тушить по правельному
<artus> *и
<Aleksandr1917> artus, нет. специально написан экзампл, который кроме ребута нефига не делает
<Aleksandr1917> Посмотрю на вариант с кроном
<artus> ну значит он нафиг ненужен если он только ребутит, бутать штатными средствами, или кроном
<artus> Aleksandr1917, оно через какое то время должно ребутить? если так то слип 100500 && ребут в автозагрузку
<Aleksandr1917> Пойду копать в сторону cron. Артус, спасибо
<artus> или мониторилку в крон чтоб парсила файлик на предмет той же 1 , если есть то ребут, а управлялка при необходимости ребута пусть пишет 1 в файлик, это решения из разряда - 5 минут на все про все )
<artus> да незачто, раскажеш чем эпопея закончилась )
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю сакральный смысл этой проги
<Aleksandr1917> завтра
<tagezi> получается что комп будет перезагружаться каждые 2 минуты (в среднем) и в лог будет писаться "Всё ок хозяин" или "Нам крындец хозяин"
<artus> можно ыообще глядящегособака заюзать и пусть он мониторит )
<artus> да фиг его знает, писать ребутилку для никсов - оно конечно изврат, но мало ли )
<tagezi> да он даже лог не усмеет посмотреть по идее )
<artus> может защиту кую нить сваяли да недоваяли
<tagezi> это делается демоном, пусть сидит и сообщает
 * tagezi имеет слишком мелкий мозг
<Hanno4ka> мм... artus, ты такой умный ^_^
<artus> Hanno4ka, не, маскируюсь )
<Hanno4ka> artus: может, ты и мне поможешь?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, это потому что она не жабакодит )
<artus> кстати вопрос, для того чтоб запилить атско с заданими параметрами и на какую нить флешу без возможности расковырять мне надыть осиливать  сквашфс с базибоксом и все это шифровать?
 * Hanno4ka перечитала 5 раз сообщение tagezi, но так и не поняла его смысл...
<artus> о , мне 4 ляма баксов предлагают, круть :D
<|rapidsp|> че как мало?
<artus> жадины, арабские принцесы вообще больше полутора лямов не дают ((
<andrex> O_O ни че се жадины))
<artus> угу (
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<Hanno4ka> а я, а я, а я себе контру ставлю))) вот... так что скоро буду вас тут расстреливать %)
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<andrex> меня не будеш расстреливать)
<andrex> :P
<andrex> у меня нет контры
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а если я тебе подарю?
<artus> а мне не подарила (((
<artus> :D
<Scrimmer> и мне подари
<artus> Scrimmer, работать негр
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr-bonfzEVU :D
<Hanno4ka> artus: так у тебя уже есть контра) зачем тебе ещеодна?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: а ты мне в стим добавился?
<artus> Hanno4ka, аж уже ненужна )
<Scrimmer> а ты мне кс подаришь ? о_0
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: а ты добавишься?
<loz_> привет, почему у меня нет стима в центре приложений?
<artus> забыли положить
<loz_> надо вообще обновлять список пакетов или он сам в гуе обновляется?
<loz_> ау
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: куда это ты ходил?
<Hanno4ka> loz_: ну попробуй обнови
<loz_> ну там типа нет кнопки обновить
<Scrimmer> ребутился
<Scrimmer> и на линуху запрыгнул
<andrex> хм интересно каким эт макаром стим в пепы попал?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: я вот уже купила подарочную версию контры))
<Hanno4ka> Hanno4ka: пока ты ребутился %)
<Scrimmer> э, далана о_0
<Scrimmer> я ж хотел сказать, что ненада о_0
<loz_> andrex: политикой каноникла каким
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: так я могу другому подарить, чё
<andrex> нуну
<Scrimmer> хде же райден
<Scrimmer> мне что бы в кубунте поставить гном, что инсталлить то?
<Hanno4ka> кому подарить контру в стиме?
<Scrimmer> ubuntu-desktop ?
<loz_> блин, так кто-нибудь знает как работает центп приложений?
<Scrimmer> эм, всмысле?
<Hanno4ka> loz_: только консолька, только хардкор
<loz_> ну всмысле как обновлять список пакетов и надо ли вообще обновлять или как
<Scrimmer> а че там знать то ...
<artus> apt-get update
<loz_> ну то есть без консоли никак в 2013 году?
<Hanno4ka> loz_: да ну нафиг этот центр приложений - там нету коровьей суперсилы)))
<loz_> да ее нигде нету это миф!
<Scrimmer> ниче ты не понимаешь
<artus> loz_, ждать пока запустится цент, потом смотреть на 100500 окошек которые он выплюнет, смысл? ))
<loz_> ладно а у вас есть стим там?
<artus> неа
<loz_> или вы через deb ставите?
<mdma> а помоему никак не надо
<Hanno4ka> loz_: в aptitude есть, вроде как... или это в apt-get///
<mdma> у меня там только что стим появился
<artus> есть репа для стима вроде как
<mdma> хотя я его запускаю второй раз за все время
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: так что?
<Scrimmer> я не игрок
<loz_> mdma: а убунта лтс?
<Scrimmer> надоели игры
<mdma> loz_: Минт
<artus> Scrimmer, слабак :D
<mdma> 12.10
<Scrimmer> artus: а ты задрот
<Scrimmer> дак как мне гном на кубунте завести то ?
<loz_> блин походу убрали его для лтс из-за той баги
<loz_> Scrimmer: а зачем?
<loz_> это же блин кубунта
<Scrimmer> кубунта кушает много, ее можно использовать как просто десктоп ось
<Scrimmer> а гном классик но эффект кушает 60 мб памяти
<Scrimmer> вместо 400-500 в кде
<mdma> при нынешних обьемах памяти жаловаться на прожорливость ДЕ...
<loz_> так ставь убунту
<mdma> ну 400 ну 800 да хоть гиг
<Scrimmer> mdma: при 2х гб особо не полетаешь
<mdma> жесть
<loz_> ладно, а кто-нибудь смог установить стим на 12.04.2?
<Scrimmer> а в чем проблема ?
<mdma> а  что не ставится
<mdma> я качал с сайта стима дебчик
<mdma> он дописывает репы сам
<loz_> неа, они бекпортили ядро и иксы с 12.10 и все как всегда полуилось
<mdma> потом ставится все
<loz_> а стиму старые нужны
<artus> ну если я смог воткнуть в визи стим собраный для 12.10, то проблем вроде как и быть не может)
<andrex> я на гкнту его воткнул и ниче
<Hanno4ka> loz_: я
<andrex> е*
<loz_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/256673/steam-destroys-my-ubuntu
<loz_> стим разрушает убунты
<_d4vid> :D
<Scrimmer> andrex: ой ну понтанулся, гентушник
<loz_> это не шутки
<Scrimmer> andrex: терь весь такой сурьезный (:
<loz_> andrex: так в пакете проблема при чем тут гента
<loz_> andrex: и да что гентушник тут делает О_о
<Scrimmer> я ваще чаще всего на винде сижу xD
<andrex> loz_, скажи ето ещё человакам 10 тут
<artus> system it will not load ... а проблема в чем? из за чего не грузитцо то , или фантазии только на писульки на форуме у народа хватает, а подробностей никаких ?
<andrex> ида с покетом все норм
<loz_> artus: подробности в том что стим откатывает иксы или какието их части и графика не грузится
<andrex> чую ща когото не станет
<loz_> только на 12.04.2 из-за того что обновили ядро и иксы до тех что в 12.10
<artus> loz_, эммм, какие нафиг иксы? оно иксы вообще не трогает, оно только libbin или чето такое подобное стаить , и все
<_d4vid> обновил ядро.. летает.. найс..
<artus> loz_, eglibc/libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb воть, все что надо для стима
<loz_> вы как-будто в огороженном мирке живете
<loz_> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8859756?cid=8860028
<_d4vid> http://demotivation.me/images/20130217/p7pn8rwafu3p.jpg :Д
<artus> какой то у вас стим неправельный))
<loz_> artus: так а где этот libc взять?
<andrex> так оно стоит уже
<[Raiden]> в греции есть всё (с)
<loz_> ахахах норм
<artus> loz_, в бунте он в репах , у меня в дебе это единственное что надо)
<loz_> 5 минут назад установка стима из деба даже не запускалась
<loz_> сейчас заработало
<Scrimmer> райден, да как так
<loz_> это чудодейственный канал?
<loz_> благословленный самим марком?
<artus> loz_, а ставит стим собственно из http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb , так что мало ли чего там в репах намудрили
<[Raiden]> За 5 минут уровень твоего красноглазия стал средним по палате
<[Raiden]> ))
<_d4vid> http://demotivation.me/images/20130215/xfpzcduoy86z.jpg :)
<loz_> artus: да говорю же 5 минут назад оно ругалось на libc
<loz_> похоже центр приложений что-то в фоне мутит
<artus> loz_, ну обычно sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade лечит ))
<loz_> мне то главное шапку с туксом получить, вы не подумайте
<loz_> завтра последний день вроде
<artus> а если короче то alias grade='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade'
<loz_> я не буду вводить команды в которых не уверен :D
<artus> loz_, а шапку в чем дают? мне в тф ток плюшевого пингвина дали )
<loz_> а ну значит пингвина.. я вроде слышал что шапку
<loz_> дада в тф2
<artus> loz_, man apt-get
<loz_> это когда убунту поставлю сделаю
<artus> а алиас он и в африке алиас )
<[Raiden]> про стим и игры теперь будут самые популярные вопросы по ходу
<loz_> потому что это задевает многих пользователей!
<Pelengas> artus: в нигерии походу не алиас :(
<artus> толпы задетых пользователей вышли на демонстрации
<loz_> да не то что валвам нужен линукс этож вообще бомба
<loz_> они будут делать стимбокс
<loz_> и заставлять других шевелиться
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/19/terminator/ - наверное долго думали как назвать
<loz_> хм
<loz_> теперь другая проблема
<loz_> на лайвцд для системы осталось 800 метров, надо установить 4 гиговый тф2
<Hanno4ka> loz_: удали порно
<loz_> откуда?)
<Hanno4ka> loz_: ну не знаю, тебе виднее.. может из ~/xxx ?
<loz_> Hanno4ka: ого, убунта уже с таким поставляется О_о
<bane> supsupwazzup
<[Raiden]> Шапки и форки шапки оказались дырявыми http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36155
<Pelengas> примнтируй хдд
<bane> полтора часа до ВНЕЗАПНОСТИ
<loz_> надо найти куда стим собрался качать игры
<Pelengas> bane: finethanks
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: и что делать? или убунту это не касается?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: По крайней мере в новости про сервера отличные от рхел и центос ничего не сказано
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, убунту никого не интересует
<Hanno4ka> паника паника!!! у меня паника!!!
<loz_> дело же не в убунте а в конкретном пакете
<bane> побрызгайте на нее водой и похлопайте по щекам
<Hanno4ka> нихочу, чтобы меня ломали...
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: а должна бы, как минимум википедия и гугл юзают )
<loz_> ломай меня полностью?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: http://w3techs.com/technologies/history_details/os-linux/all/y
<[Raiden]> стата по вебсерверам
<loz_> так а как тут узнать какие файлы установлены пакетом?
<Hanno4ka> loz_: я такое всегда синоптиком смотрю)
<Hanno4ka> все, я пошла домой
<loz_> но его похоже ставить надо
<[Raiden]> loz_: в синаптике либо dpkg -L package_name - вывести список файлов, входящих в пакет, установленный в систему
<loz_> [Raiden]: о! спасибо
<loz_> блин пакета steam ну существует
<loz_> s/ну/не/
<[Raiden]> вот ещё довольно полезная опция
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S /bin/ping - найти пакет, в который входит указанный файл.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], вики и гугл тоже никому не нужны )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: )
<loz_> да просто читать 100500 страниц ради одной опции бред же
<bane> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/19/mistakes/
<andrex> steam-base оно вродь
<loz_> ну борода короче, apt-cache говорит пакет steam, dpkg про него не в курсе
<SergeyIT> и стим не нужен
<loz_> он делает убунту популярной
<loz_> и линукс в общем
<loz_> и это только начало!
<andrex> а нам чем меньше тем лучше))
<loz_> тогда пора переходить на бсд или хайку какую-то
<loz_> а может кто-то со стимом глянуть папку ~/.steam/steam/SteamApps ?
<loz_> там лежать игры?
<loz_> s/ь//
<Scrimmer> грустно
<bane> artus: так. злодей.
<Scrimmer> опаньки, bane
<Scrimmer> злой дядька
<loz_> вот это поворот
<loz_> пакет называется steam:i386
<bane> ВНЕЗАПНО
<bane> но всем пофиг на то, какой архитектуры пакет:)
<loz_> так то да, но dpkg похоже не
<bane> В Москве загорелся институт химической физики
<bane> loz_: man dpkg и узнаешь, как ставить разные архитектуры. или use apt-get
<loz_> зачем мне ставить
<loz_> у меня есть центр приложений!
<SergeyIT> бедняга
<loz_> ну я точно не богатый
<loz_> иначе бы на макофорумах сидел
<bane> а че на макофорумах рега платная?
<artus> bane, чегой?
<jlewka> маки от богатства?
<bane> artus: а ты в соседственное окошко загляни
<loz_> jlewka: хрен его знает, не пробовал)
<SergeyIT> loz_, там пальцы длинные нужны
<loz_> так есть кто-то со стимом?
<[Raiden]> Я не ставил ещё. В урбан террор люблю бегать, на другие игры просто нет времени )
<loz_> в урбане жестокая физика
<loz_> в упор можно половину обоимы промазать
<[Raiden]> можно. К стене подойди и курок не отпускай, будет разброс
<[Raiden]> но в целом эо не важно. Я не ищу в фпс реализма.
<loz_> зато там гранаты реально гранаты
<[Raiden]> к тому же если реальынй автомт длинной рчередью, то будет так же
<loz_> а не как в кс
<SergeyIT> так на клавишу жмешь, палец дрожит, вот и разброс
<loz_> хе-хе
<loz_> стим то сам умеет управлять каталогами приложений
<[Raiden]> кстати из ак 74 и боле новых стрелять ощутимо проще чем из 47, в плане разброса и отдачи. Сам правда не стрелял, но смотрел как стреляют на ютубе )
<[Raiden]> не в играх имеется в виду
<loz_> :D
<Scrimmer> ну, улучшают же
<Scrimmer> только щас на этот АК столько обвесов навешать можно
<[Raiden]> отчасти из-за калибра. 47 мощней. Я слышал байку из специально в афганистан поставляли, т.к. они прошибали тамошние соломенно-глиняные стены, а 74-е нет.
<[Raiden]> сча есть есть под разные пули 105 101 модели и т.д.
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп )
<[Raiden]> жал ьв урбане нету копии винтореза и свд, как в сталкере.
<[Raiden]> кстати сталкер онлайн у меня бегал под вайном, первый.
<artus> @kick iFalkorr
<artus> гудь
<Scrimmer> artus: йо
<bane> 16 минут
<Pelengas> че ты там считаешь*
<Pelengas> ?
<bane> дык сюрприз через 15 минут:)
<Pelengas> отсчитываешь точнее
<Pelengas> аа это  про таймер убунту.ком?
<Pelengas> буду пробовать прошивку на свою таблетку))
<loz_> что за таймер?
<loz_> опа внатуре таймер
<mva> Tablet time!
<loz_> поломалось?
<[Raiden]> сча тизен вылезит на рынок. Как минимум как замена бады
<[Raiden]> крайне сомнительно что на рынке кто-то ждёт убунтуфон. Хотя посмотрим.
<loz_> и что случилось?
<loz_> у меня 503 вывалилось
<andrex> ну а как ты думаеш 100500 человек ломанулось, что же могло случиться?
<loz_> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<vamadir> чет не понял и куды тыкать.
<vamadir> время 0:0:0
<loz_> можешь обновить страницу
<loz_> "There are no buttons on the Ubuntu tablet" это победа
<skai> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<vamadir> эм... вроде на телефон обещали
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> чтото дизайн у убунту таблетсне ок
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5631/193687024.0/0_98a8d_a7307ca1_orig
<[Raiden]> apex launcher , android и часики в стиле sony
<Scrimmer> эт что ?
<vamadir> чет я не понял ну старт, а где ссылка н аскачивание
<skai> а ты читал?сказано же, что скачать в четверг. после старта MWC
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=336640
<skai> ну почему люди не любят читать так сильно
<skai> увидели ссылку, а прочесть не судьба
<loz_> vamadir: посмотри видео же там все объяснят
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=321250 - камера которой пользуюсь помимо стоковой.
<zuker> "Shut up and take my money." самый популярный камент на ютубе
<baronos> а на русском "палец вверх"?
<zuker> "заткнись и возьми мои деньги", Марк Шаттелворт
<baronos> хочу порт на свой планшет :)
<tagezi> ничего не понял, но видео красивое на ютубе ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: прива
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да здоровались сегодня уже )
<Scrimmer> привет исчо раз)
<Scrimmer> хочешь фотку пальца? :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты даже про медсестру нажаловался ))
<tagezi> Scrimmer, я в реанимации насмотрелся )
<Scrimmer> ниче, еще посмотришь
<tagezi> Scrimmer, лучше скажи почем планшет будет? ))
<Scrimmer> а я откуда знаю
<Scrimmer> мне дизайн ваще ни в какую
<tagezi> я вот чото на htc его не вижу
<tagezi> там телефон пиарят, но про систему ни слова, а повиду обычный андройд
<loz_> там вроде все говорят про одну систему для всех девайсов
<loz_> незнаю где вы там андроид увидели
<Scrimmer> он увидел
<[Raiden]> говорят что кур доят. убунтофон основан на андройде
<[Raiden]> единый вид - мб
<[Raiden]> и сдк для разрабтки прогармм которые могут быть запущены везде - тоже мб
<tagezi> [Raiden], не, я про счетчик на htc подумал, они одновременно с канониколовским щёлкали, но вот залез на их сайт и ничего про убунту не вижу
<[Raiden]> как говорится, вот вам ос, вот вам сдк, идите и пишите сами.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ясно
<tagezi> пиарят смартфон, который уже фиг знает сколько в яндексмаркете продаёться
<[Raiden]> А у нокии нету счетчика до момента когда их руководство будет делать харакири? :) Ведь тизен котоырй заменит баду , этот тот же mee go
<tagezi> а там андройд, ну, по скринам точьно андройд )
<tagezi> нокия финская компания, они лютиране ))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в огне тоже вариант
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> чо счетчиком щёлкали, осталось загадкой
<[Raiden]> В общем нет ничего лучше чем держать в руке смартфон собственного производства с вин8фоном и наблюдать как конкурент проталкивает на рынок миго под другим именем. гыгы
<[Raiden]> Jolla наверное тоже пускает слезу. Им будет сложно впихнуть свой форк миго
<tagezi> а про то что на убунту планщете эксель 2010 запускается ктонить чтонить знает? )) http://youtu.be/h384z7Ph0gU?t=5m26s
<[Raiden]> tagezi: наверное это было в виртуалке под вин7  и всплыло окно экселя
<[Raiden]> по оформлению окна видно что вин7
<snql> дали прикурить ^_^ http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/558715197536465539/F4F5188AD2448900EBA7410F71D6A49B6FA35A93/
<tagezi> snql, это чо вообще такое?
<snql> tagezi << дьябла 3 )
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, если только они его под вайном запустили.. в vb было бы окно в окне
<tagezi> [Raiden], или можно сделать вид что типа окно типа не в гостевой системе?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> гуд , 2 сек)
<[Raiden]> там аеро оформление. Вайн не дорос
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/02/19/10/1361291662_392938172.jpg
<bosyi> в 13.04 пришла новая Юнити. о Боги. наконец то добавили возможность переключать окна одного приложения с помощью клика правой кнопкой мышки по иконке
<FishErr> да, это полезно
<bosyi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/903929/ffa2a3e9
<FishErr> все эти украшательства-анимации пока переключишь надоели
<baronos> bosyi: научи райдена так же скрины постить выделяя самое важное для показа)))
<bosyi> вот я только что, что бы сделать этот красный прямоугольник установил pinta
<[Raiden]> лол
<artus> baronos, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-02-19_shot.png
<artus> :)
<[Raiden]> если у тебя юнити , логичней было бы установить inskape
<baronos> artus: гыы :D
<bosyi> [Raiden], это хороший комбайн, а мне чем проще тем лучше
<artus> baronos, scrot -s '%Y-%m-%d_shot.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Dropbox/Public/pic/;  zenity --info --text "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/"$n '
<[Raiden]> в гимпе ещё можно квадраты рисовать. Делаеш ьслой, выделяешь, заливаешь. потом можно сделать выделение на пиксель меньше и вырезать )
<[Raiden]> или чере рисование прямых
<baronos> artus: нравится мне твой подход :D
<[Raiden]> для тех кому нужны квадраты, но лень ставить векторные редакторы http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0220/h_1361305618_4709330_aa1bae9454.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> шлёп-нога
<baronos> твое кде подозрительное. у всех ссылки открываются с пиджина в уже открытом браузере, а твоя новый запустила О_о
<Scrimmer> кстати да
<Scrimmer> я тоже часто замечал, что отсюда у мну в других браузерах открывает
<Scrimmer> правда не от райдена, а от всех
<[Raiden]> У меня открывается в последнем окне, вкладками
<[Raiden]> в фф
<baronos> дык у меня тоже, но только твоя новое окно заускает)
<baronos> у меня винда и хром))
<tagezi> у меня в хроме нормально открывает, делает ещё одну влажку в конце и там запускает )
<tagezi> видать карма плохая на винде )
<artus> baronos, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/screenshots/screenshot2.jpg можно даже так ))
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем всё очевидно, хром не нужен, виндовс не нужен.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> вот открылась посл. вкладкой :D
<baronos> может дроп дружелюбней?))
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<Scrimmer> у меня ваще так ... http://f3.s.qip.ru/17QY0OcB6.png
<FishErr> это как так?
<Scrimmer> это ссылки райдена
<Scrimmer> его ссылки чаще всего боком вылезают
<baronos> дык кде же)
<[Raiden]> какое кде простите )
<[Raiden]> на картинке его не видать
<Scrimmer> винда же
<Scrimmer> baronos: ты ничего не понимаешь
<baronos> ну и ладно
<[Raiden]> боком вылезают - это у вас необычные , страныне настрйоки  либо репортите в итмажес )
<[Raiden]> либ окривые браузеры
<[Raiden]> и во всём этом виновато кде!
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> да!
<Scrimmer> я сижу на винде, но кде виновата
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: кстати
<Scrimmer> а как лучше гном поставить то ?
<artus> Scrimmer, слабак, те кс подарили7
<artus> го будеш меня нагибать
<Scrimmer> artus: я не игрок
<Scrimmer> но нагнуть нагнул бы
<Scrimmer> ты мне лучше приват открой
<artus> дык и меня боты обижают, так тчо все чесно )
 * artus дожился, будет тестить пикасу в вайне
<artus> а есть аналоги чтоб с камерки да в онлайн запулило?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: gnome-session  gnome-session-fallback  gnome-shell - эти 3 пакета ставь, потом перезайдеш ьв гном и доставишь то что ещё хочется из гтк
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-20
<aurodionov> Всем, доброе время
<NoOova> доброе время
<^DEMOSS^> Ребята....., выручайте. Случилось великое и ужасное, я вшоке. Чо делать... Было устройство qnap 509 pro. Это NAS  работал на линуксе. Был рейд 5 программный. Сегодня ночью этот гад сдох. Ось его храниться на  DOM'е
<^DEMOSS^> У меня есть сервак свободный, могу терабайтники 5 штук вставить туда, там есть ссд под систему отдельно, могу туда линь поставить.
<^DEMOSS^> Вопрос. Если я туда воткну убунту  и воткну серваки в порты 0-4, рейд соберется сам ?
<^DEMOSS^> md r5  stripe 128k
<^DEMOSS^> cthdfrb= ;tcnfrb
<^DEMOSS^> серваки= жестаки
<Hanno4ka> snql: ку
<snql> привет
<^DEMOSS^> Ребята....., выручайте. Случилось великое и ужасное, я вшоке. Чо делать... Было устройство qnap 509 pro. Это NAS  работал на линуксе. Был рейд 5 программный. Сегодня ночью этот гад сдох. Ось его храниться на  DOM'е
<^DEMOSS^> У меня есть сервак свободный, могу терабайтники 5 штук вставить туда, там есть ссд под систему отдельно, могу туда линь поставить.
<^DEMOSS^> Вопрос. Если я туда воткну убунту  и воткну серваки в порты 0-4, рейд соберется сам ? С небольшой помощью, или с лайф сиди расковыривать нужно ?
<iFalkorr> Чечектотут?
<aurodionov> я
<iFalkorr> У меня страшный акцент. Диктую телефонке sweet mother of God а он расшифровывает sleep mother with nude
<aurodionov> мдя................корпорация добра, та ещё ,детей и женщин вообще игнорит
<iFalkorr> Голосовой ввод вообще хорош. Засмеялся-он расшифровал как "секс"
<|rapidsp|> как бе намекает :)
<iFalkorr> Кстать
<aurodionov> ага , проц и материнка находятся в сексуальных отношениях
<iFalkorr> Ты вчера че про аол вспоминал?
<aurodionov> точно не я
<|rapidsp|> я?
<iFalkorr> Ты
<|rapidsp|> в аську от нескольких контактов мне пришел запрос на валидацию
<iFalkorr> А причем тут аол?
<|rapidsp|> ну а кто там щас?
<|rapidsp|> майлру?
<iFalkorr> Он аську нескока лет назад мейлсрушке продал
<|rapidsp|> ну как бы не вижу принципиальной разницы :)
<iFalkorr> Аол был лучше
<|rapidsp|> а у меня наоборот мнение сложилось
<|rapidsp|> прекратили тасовать протоколы
<|rapidsp|> подключаться терь можно из разных мест
<iFalkorr> Ага. А еще волна спама от мейлрушки на умирающий протокол
<|rapidsp|> у меня все чисто
<arinov> vizux wrap 920 совместимы с убунту?
<iFalkorr> Да
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: и тебе утра доброго)
<aleksei`> )) на работе?
<Hanno4ka> работа? ну да, как же без неё, родимой)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о. кто тут может проконсультировать по непрофильной Visual Studio
<snql> ping
<ubuntuhelp> snql, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а как это - "непрофильной"? Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты знаешь визуалку которая работает в убунту?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> непрофильная тема для данной комнаты канала
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: так ты имеешь ввиду непрофильная для нашего канала) а я уже подумала, что студия не для дотнета, а для какого-нить кютэ Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там вообще то не один дотнет. хотя кто знает чего они оставят в 2013
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: так а что тебе нужно от студии? правда, я давно с ней работала... но вдруг знаю)
<iFalkorr> Я услышал дотнет?
<iFalkorr> Мне показалось, что ктото говорм
<iFalkorr> Ит о вижуалке?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: неа, тебе показалось)) мы говорим про моно в убунте)))
<iFalkorr> Аааа. Ну ладно
<iFalkorr> Хотя это тоже низя
<iFalkorr> Тока проклинать мигеля если
<iFalkorr> Хах. Врубил 2д ускюорение на телефонке и la упало с 9 до 5
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: скай, а скай... у меня контра дома не запустилась(
<iFalkorr> Эх ты. А как мы в выходные играть будем?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: я точно не помню, но он что-то просился доустановить для opengl... может есть какой пакет? я даж не знаю, что искать....
<iFalkorr> Чини давай)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: ну ты же такой умный ^_^ млжет ты починишь?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: какая карта видео дома?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: инвидия, ща найду в инете, кину ссылку
<baronos> надо проприетарный драйвер 304/310 а лучше 313
<iFalkorr> А ты качай давай)даде на 64кб ты бы давно скачал
<iFalkorr> Там всего гиг трафа
<baronos> та пофиг, я в питер собрался :D
<Hanno4ka> http://catalog.onliner.by/acer/ex5630ez21g25
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ой  блин, интеловская) какая нафиг инвидия...
<iFalkorr> Ууу. Даже не мхд
<Hanno4ka> Intel GMA 4500M  вот
<iFalkorr> Нуууу... 640*480 разрешением еще потянет... наверное
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: пятые герои идут) айон идет)
<iFalkorr> На венде
<iFalkorr> Ты героев в винце пусти. Ужас полный
<baronos> Hanno4ka: а парень ходит?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: пробывала)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: какой еще праень? Оо ты это о чем вообще?
<baronos> айон ходит, линейка ходит, герои. а парни не ходют. печалько
 * iFalkorr ударил Hanno4ka лопатой по лицу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iFalkorr: лопата не модно. модно сноуболлер http://blogs.ccrtvi.com/media/773/20091215-SH%2025%20Snowballer.jpg
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: эээ... за что?
<iFalkorr> Да так. Решил "попробЫвать"
<SergeyIT> какие ужасы тут (
<iFalkorr> Будь мы мульт - было бы прикольно
<iFalkorr> Она так говорит и БАМ)
<baronos> нормуль
<Hanno4ka> :'(
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: и тебе не стыдно бить леди? тем более по лицу...
<baronos> не реви
<iFalkorr> Леди не пишут "пробывала". Леди отличаются образованностью;-)
<baronos> iFalkorr: такс, а ты скажи, что там за инвайт на гугл приблуду на почту мне пришла?)
<baronos> или не инвайт
<iFalkorr>  в другой раз по хребту дать?)
<iFalkorr> На кскую гугл приблуду?
<baronos> iFalkorr: Latitude.google это что? у меня инет не в состоянии открыть даже это
<iFalkorr> Дак потом получишь инет и откроешь)
<baronos> хмм, интригуюуще
 * iFalkorr протянул hanno4ka платочек
<iFalkorr> Не расстраивайся)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а я не вельмі добра размаўляю на вашай расейскай мове :Р
 * iFalkorr протянул hanno4ka корректор
<iFalkorr> Теперь ты можешь поправить все)
<iFalkorr> О. Украшкен лангвич. Это трэба достать тяпку из сарая:)
 * Hanno4ka стукнула лопатой iFalkorr между глаз на метр ниже
<baronos> iFalkorr: аааа, я понял че это :D
<baronos> потом на трубе сделаю, надо установить локатор
<iFalkorr> Ме погрощил ханночке запихать эту лопату бароносу так глубоко, что он обидится)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iFalkorr: !rus
<baronos> О_о
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или как там оно у бота
<baronos> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<JohnDoe_71Rus> перемудрил
<^DEMOSS^> Ребята....., выручайте. Случилось великое и ужасное, я вшоке. Чо делать... Было устройство qnap 509 pro. Это NAS  работал на линуксе. Был рейд 5 программный. Сегодня ночью этот гад сдох. Ось его храниться на  DOM'е
<^DEMOSS^> У меня есть сервак свободный, могу терабайтники 5 штук вставить туда, там есть ссд под систему отдельно, могу туда линь поставить.
<^DEMOSS^> mdadm cvj;tn cfv dct ,fhf[kj cj,hfnm? bkb ye;yj gj -jcj,jve dct cj,bhfnm &
<Hanno4ka> у меня жкткое дежавю
<^DEMOSS^> mdadm сможет сам все барахло собрать, или нужно по -особому все собирать ?
<iFalkorr> Я ставлю на особую сборку
<^DEMOSS^> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff: Уже не модератор ?
<SergeyIT> и ссср уже нет (
<^DEMOSS^> кажись мне пипец
<^DEMOSS^> скан мдадм показал много говна. моего рейда нет 8(
<iFalkorr> Так. Порв домой идти. Хватит работать
<^DEMOSS^> за что мне такой гимор то упал. Это ужос. Убить разрабов кунапа нада
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> не?
<nicloay> ктонить пользуется rundeck как там атрибут ноды передать в скрипт ?
<Scrimmer> запятые чувак
<Scrimmer> хм, проехали
<Michael72> Кто-нибудь силён в XUL?
<nicloay> да.. с запятыми беда.. все время забываю про них.
<Aleksandr1917> Добрый день
<Aleksandr1917> artus, ты тут?
<bane> чечектотут?
<baronos> z-z-z-z
<bane> зюзя, фу!
<bane> приготовлю себе тушеночки с макарошками на последние деньги
 * Hanno4ka бугагашенька
<_d4vid> DOTA 2 - новая игра, разрабатываемая Valve будет выпущена для Linux, и будет бесплатно доступна в магазине приложений Steam.
<baronos> ппц, мало того чот линуксойды красноглазы, дык еще и задроты будут
<andrex> гг
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а мы и так задроты)
<andrex> IT задроты)
<baronos> задорты!=заДОТы :D
<andrex> Р*
<andrex> Доту ненадо
<_d4vid> http://times.tjournal.ru/articles/yandex-maps-spotted-unfaithful ^^
<mva> @voice ^DEMOSS^
<^DEMOSS^> за что ?
<mva> а ложный вызов
<mva> *за
<^DEMOSS^> о_О
<^DEMOSS^> По твоему разговоры о лопатах в сторону лица девушки и ее выпады - ложный вызов ?
<mva> нет
<^DEMOSS^> Это было час назад , если не больше
<mva> и что?
<mva> промотай и почитай что написано в конце вывода бота
<Hanno4ka> mva: на весь канал только один оказался против лопат в сторону моего лица, а вы ему войс? Оо
<^DEMOSS^> mva: уже уехало, у меня не держит столько строк. Что там было ?
<mdma> я так и не понял на что хотел пожаловаться демос
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^, войс тебе за ложный !op
<andrex> читать о конца надо было)
<andrex> д*
<^DEMOSS^> почему ложный ? Там столько лулзов было аццких, похлеще даже чем я иногда говорю. Но вот мва всегда дает мне войс, а  другим не дает. Он меня больше любит :)
<andrex> ну может и так, хотя сомневаюсь я)
<Hanno4ka> да там вообще семейные разборки со скаем были)
<mva> ^DEMOSS^: там был список опов (хайлайт всем опам) и в конце: "(за ложный вызов последует наказание)"
<mva> скажи спасибо, что не artus среагировал
<mva> он бы в лучшем случае кик выписал
<^DEMOSS^> mva: это то я знаю, но вызов был не ложный ) Но все равно я рад, что ты меня по прежнему любишь больше остальных :)
<mva> ты б тогда хоть причину бы указывал при вызове, чтоли...
<mva> !op | хулиганы детектед
<ubuntuhelp> хулиганы детектед: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<mva> например так
<mva> (желательно с никами)
<mva> и да...
<mva> @voice mva
<Hanno4ka> @voice Hanno4ka
<Hanno4ka> а я что, сама себе не могу войс поставить?
<andrex> Hanno4ka, и @ комманды лучше не юзать
<andrex> правила не читала))
<iFalkorr> Таааак. Я с телефона, так что на первый раз прощаю
<andrex> оп мне я не прощу))
 * andrex злой
<Hanno4ka> !op | andrex, нам тут злых не надо))) тут все доообрые
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, нам тут злых не надо))) тут все доообрые: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<andrex> мамочки...
<Hanno4ka> не обращайте на меня внимание, я уже шестой час в глубоком дебаге сижу(
<andrex> Hanno4ka, выйди проветрись отдохни, зачем так издеваться над собой
<Hanno4ka> andrex: вообще то я от своей работы получаю удовольствие)
<andrex> а ну тогды, юудеш работать без зп
<andrex> ))
<Hanno4ka> andrex: я работаю за еду)
<Hanno4ka> меня тортиками тут кормят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за печеньки?
<andrex> вот и правильно
<_d4vid> Ханочка сколько весишь? ^^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: слипа не с попнится?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: _d4vid: 23 я подарю вам свою фотку, вот и оцените)
<_d4vid> гг
<Hanno4ka> а что вы мне на 8 марта подарите?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ню?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: с  бодиартом и в одном платочке
<andrex> печеньки
<_d4vid> Ханочка занятие в фитнес клубе)
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: не, я хочу travel mug с логотпом java)))
<^DEMOSS^> Xj - ybnm lf gjlfhbv [jhjitt? vs pltcm dct lj,hst
<^DEMOSS^> Чо - нить да подарим хорошее, мы здесь все добрые
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]:  дарова
<[Raiden]> привет
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]:  у меня супер горе
<^DEMOSS^> Было устройство qnap 509 pro. Это NAS  работал на линуксе. Был рейд 5 программный. Сегодня ночью этот гад сдох. Ось его храниться на  DOM'е мдадм выдает гомно всякое ( пастебин могу показать) незнаю чо делать
 * JohnDoe_71Rus dejavu
<[Raiden]> Я знаю зато, что делать. Смотреть чек. Если гарантия не прошла - сдать
<[Raiden]> если прошла - выкинуть
<[Raiden]> )
<^DEMOSS^> ff[f[f[ ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36168
<^DEMOSS^> ахахахха )) Администрация президента шутку оценит )
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: мож ты знаешь какого спеца ?
<Hanno4ka> у меня дежавю уже третий раз за день... кто постояно матрицу перезагружает?
<[Raiden]> К сожалению нет. Может прешить его можно, если есть такая функция и прошивка от производителя
<[Raiden]> если глюк софтовый , то наверное исправится
<[Raiden]> А если аппаратный, то то всё
<^DEMOSS^> да не
<^DEMOSS^> я его уже приаатачил к убунте на нормальном большом серваке
<^DEMOSS^> сотри выводы с пастика
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/4wDZTKbq  \  http://pastebin.com/nrfnLF1L  \\  http://pastebin.com/TY0SJvzj    вот туточки все выводы
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю в рейдах
<[Raiden]> и кстати реально, рейд не даёт гарантии сохранности данных, они больше для быстрой замены придуманы. Т.е. безопасней взять 2 хдд отдельных и сделать 2 копии.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ^DEMOSS^: а на какого босса вы рейд собираете? у меня вот хил есть, а еще некромант))))
<^DEMOSS^> да я знаю
<^DEMOSS^> на антараса, или баюма
<[Raiden]> Эх, лайнэйдж, как давно это было
<^DEMOSS^> Может  в накрамас пойдем
<^DEMOSS^> wow and tera
<Hanno4ka> )))
<Hanno4ka> я вот долго в айон играла...
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0220/h_1361363148_3133059_3cfda30b5f.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Я там Lennier , был, лет 5 назад )
<[Raiden]> оставил себе несколько картинок на память...
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: какие-то кнопочки.... не такие
<[Raiden]> вторая линейка, спеллсингер
<[Raiden]> Лучником ещё был )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: сча по другому наверное, Я давно бегал. Меня оттуда убунта вытащила )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: хм... а я убунту познала раньше линейки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> клиент не запускался ))
<[Raiden]> точно. ПОтом вроде сатл запускаться, но я уже остыл к мморпг. И жизнь скорее стала лучше чем хуже )
<[Raiden]> С тех пор старался все мморпг стороной обходить.
<[Raiden]> И постарел наверное ещё за это время )
<[Raiden]> так, всё пора генерить топик )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8868626
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8868037.png приятный скрин
<[Raiden]> для тех кто смотрит картинку возможно да. Для тех кто смотрит на софт, сразу вядять что таскбар обычный и иконки на панель прикрепляются отдельно, т.е. как в вин 95-ХП. А в фм строка адреса совмещена зачем-то с панелью инструментов.
<[Raiden]> видят*
<[Raiden]> и трей тоже старый, как в 95-ХП, без настроек и возможности скрывать иконки
<[Raiden]> вперёд в прошлое
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/20/yotaphone/
<|rapidsp|> сурово
<bane> sup
<Hanno4ka> http://button.dekel.ru/
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: хехе
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: )))
<bane> бойан жеж
<bane> страшный
<SergeyIT> bane, это не кнопка, а таблетка
<bane> это не зеленый, это палец
<artus> туц
<andrex> цут
<baronos> уцт
<Sunamor> Здраствуйте господа. Решил перейти на линукс, и сразу столкнулся с такой проблемой. При подключении наушников аудио не проигрывается. но на встроиных в ноутбук колонках играет. нужно закрывать и открывать ноутбук. тогда всё работает. есÐ
<andrex> вах
<artus> флуданул так флуданул
<artus> ¾Ð¸Ð³ÑÑваеÑÑ вот это особенно понравилось
<andrex> !255 | Sunamor
<ubuntuhelp> Sunamor: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Sunamor> хорошо. извиняюсь
<andrex> както всеравно неправильно в 255 написано
<artus> Sunamor, позно, порчу на тебя уже навели
<Sunamor> только перешел на убунту. проблема: не играет звук в наушниках,в колонках всё ок. прошу помощи.
<Hanno4ka> всем пока
<artus> куда эть ты?
<andrex> Sunamor, в альсамиксер покрути ползуны иожет поможет
<bane> ладно. нанотехнологии и прочие няшки. в это можно поверить. но вот когда взрывают пласт льда и он начинает тонуть в океане... это ужасно
<artus> бедный лед, спатите беззащитные льдинки
<bane> долбанный лед в долбанном северном ледовитом океане... мои знания физики только что выкололи себе глаза
<artus> bane, ммм, дейтериевая вода , плотность при нуле 1.1 в отличии от обычного с 0.9
<bane> это обычный океан. соленый. северный. ледовитый
<bane> плотность воды (учитывая соль) больше 1
<bane> и обычный лед. пресный. как и простой обычный лед на южном полюсе
<bane> он же пресный?
<artus> я не пробовал )
<artus> а ваще льда больше 10ти модификаций
<bane> обычный лед. из тех, которые титаник утопили
<[Raiden]> test
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Понг.
<[Raiden]> пресный лёд или нет я не знаю, но знаю что более древний отдает синим
<[Raiden]> там под давлением что-то происходит с ним
<[Raiden]> по идее пресный. Соль растапливает
<[Raiden]> короче синий самый чистый
<artus> ну морской лет соленый в принципе, ему только температура ниже -1 надо для замерзания
<artus> но правда он менее соленый чем вода
<[Raiden]> под давлением со временем там что-то происходит, примеси уходят. Который зеленоватый -  солёный
<[Raiden]> так получается
<[Raiden]> в общем не кушайте желтый снег
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я смотрел как-то раз 1  фильм не очень хороший. Там была мысл ьчто на ледниках оседает ртуть из атмосферы Которая образуется от выбросов машин и т.д.
<[Raiden]> потом она попадает в планктон и в рыб
<baronos> добрый кин)
<[Raiden]> Немного позитивчика. Салат тут мутил овощной. Ну перец , лист салата, огурец. А помидора не оказалось. И порезал туда киви
<[Raiden]> ок получилось
<baronos> киви гуд, я семена засадил очередной раз))
<[Raiden]> http://mepic.ru/up/pic_b/695c9af407bf56e4cd6fa5bc59cff76e.png - на арм скриншот, в жаберепролетело
<[Raiden]> xfce если кто не понял
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 забавная сторона этого дела. У нас в мск сча киви дешевле чем помидоры ))
<baronos> 1шт. 5р.
<[Raiden]> у нас на вес, цены прыгают но помидоры дороже в общем
<baronos> огурцы у нас 100р, я чуть не умер. все в теплицах, а огурцы дорогие. чертовы кубаноиды
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/7/d/d/9/9e67fd9dc90cc4f4763159dc289.gif
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/641812
<[Raiden]> Тагези писал что у него непомук падает в 4.10 , у меня сегодня тоже упал, правда файлы доиндексил
<bosyi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0220/h_1361390366_1736931_ea40d76418.png
<Denver79> установил на ноут  12,10 с UEFI - как теперь правильно установить рядом винду 7?
<Denver79> есть ссылки под рукой?
<Scrimmer> Denver79: весь хард использовал ?
<Scrimmer> под убунту ?
<Denver79> нет
<Denver79> 150 гб оставил неразмечено
<Scrimmer> дак в чем проблема? ставишь винду, восстанавливаешь граб и все
<Denver79> первый раздел 200 мб под EFI
<Denver79> можно ссылку на точные действия восстановления grub2 EFI ?
<Scrimmer> про EFI не знаю
<Scrimmer> ваще о нем не слышал :D
<Denver79> (
<Scrimmer> а зачем етот EFI то?
<Denver79> сам щас на леново сталкнулся
<Denver79> вместо MBR тут кажется уже разметка GPT
<Scrimmer> ой ну нафек я спать
<[Raiden]> Denver79: на форум напиши, хз
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: пивет
<[Raiden]> привет
<Scrimmer> споке
<[Raiden]> да иди спи уже )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-21
<iFalkorr> Все спят?
 * baronos z-z-z-z
<Hanno4ka> утра доброго всем желаю))
<aleksei`> всем привет ))
<iFalkorr> Sup
<baronos> yo
<iFalkorr> How R U?
<baronos> fine, and u?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: рассказывай
<Ason> äîáðîå âðåìÿ ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> Ason! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nicloay> Anybody here speak russian ?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а что тебе рассказывать?
<iFalkorr> baronos: а ты игры на дройд советуй
<Hanno4ka> nicloay: да
<iFalkorr> nicloay:  nope
<nicloay> Hanno4ka: я уж испугался.. все по вражески. ничерта не понятно
<nicloay> iFalkorr: ты тут воду та не мути :) ...
<Hanno4ka> nicloay: ))) я помнь на баше была цитата отсюда с троллингом на тему кодировки))
<iFalkorr> А ты попробуй в школе учиться. Там есть такой предмет. Иностранный язык. Вроде его не отменяли
<Hanno4ka> бНОПНЯ
<Ason> à êàê íà UTF-8 ïåðåéòè ?
<nicloay> iFalkorr: делать мне больше нече кроме как в школе учится :)
<ubuntuhelp> Ason! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hanno4ka> Ason: dont understande (((
<nicloay> Mrs under stande ? =)
<baronos> iFalkorr: хмм, мне понравилась гта3, правда тормозит на планшетке, на 4пда погляди, там большие игры с кэшом сразу есть))
<Ason> kak pereiti na UTF-8
<Ason> ?
<Hanno4ka> Ason: короч, нифига непонятно
<iFalkorr> Мне чеб такого казуального
<baronos> Ason: какой клиент?
<nicloay> iFalkorr: на чем?
<baronos> iFalkorr: хехе, мне нравилась игра шарик через аксел водить по дороге) ща найду покажу)
<Ason> à òàê ?
<ubuntuhelp> Ason! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ason> üØÊÑ
<Ason> mIRC
<Ason> otvik je ot tranlita ^(
<baronos> О_о это что
<baronos> в жизни мирк не видел
<Ason> 1n iz pervih IRC klientov :)
<baronos> зайди через http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Ason> ne nu nadoje pobedit :))))
<Ason> shas razberus :)
<baronos> иди спрашивай у разрабов мирки как поменять
<nicloay> да блин.. каких в печ разрабов. если он нас видит значит проблема только в инпут и лечится наверняка через /charset utf8 ченить типа этого
<nicloay> при старте сервера, банер обычно высвечиват как поменять кодировку на лету
<iFalkorr> А я думал первым был ircII
<nicloay> мирк же виндовый вроде, знач полюбому он первым быть не мог :), с учетом что irc появилась раньше чем всякие там виндовсы ваши и http
<baronos> iFalkorr: Matchstick MiniPuzzle хех)
<iFalkorr> 88 год. Расскажии мне о том, что тогда не было хттп и шинловс
<Ason> а так ?
<nicloay> так хорошоооо
<Ason> ну вот :)
<Ason> ещё раз всем доброго времени суток
<iFalkorr> ??? ?? ??????
<Ason> помгите плиз ... админ ушёл а доделать надо :) Сервер на Убунту через роутер на нём UniFi точки.
<iFalkorr> ? ????
<Ason> к точкам конектятся всё хорошо а интернета нету :(
<iFalkorr> ??????
<Ason> я только webmin поставил и то хорошо ...
<nicloay> Ason ping 8.8.8.8 что кажет ?
<Ason> ничего
<Ason> от сервера ответ есть
<Ason> от 2го адреса на сервере ответ есть
<Ason> default via 192.168.10.1 dev eth1.100  metric 100
<Ason> 10.10.10.0/24 dev eth1.10  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.10.1
<Ason> 10.10.20.0/24 dev eth1.20  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.20.1
<Ason> 10.10.30.0/24 dev eth1.30  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.30.1
<Ason> 10.10.40.0/24 dev eth1.40  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.40.1
<Ason> 192.168.10.0/24 dev eth1.100  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.182
<Ason> 182й вижу
<baronos> !paste > Ason
<ubuntuhelp> Ason, please see my private message
<Ason> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Ason> <Ason> default via 192.168.10.1 dev eth1.100  metric 100
<Ason> <Ason> 10.10.10.0/24 dev eth1.10  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.10.1
<Ason> <Ason> 10.10.30.0/24 dev eth1.30  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.30.1
<Ason> <Ason> 10.10.40.0/24 dev eth1.40  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.40.1
<Ason> <Ason> 10.10.40.0/24 dev eth1.40  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.10.40.1
<Ason> <Ason> 192.168.10.0/24 dev eth1.100  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.182
<baronos> чукча писатель
<Ason> по прочитаному понимаю что гдето в sqid что то ... но я только что вообще узнач что такое сквид
<iFalkorr> @op
<nicloay> ну если интернет через прокси тагда, я оф
<Ason> :) ну туплю ещё ... простите - мне скидка :)
<Ason> зато влюбляюсь в убунту...
<Ason> за 1н день столько интерестного узнал :)
<nicloay> Ason: извращенец. ! женщин любить надо, они добро и жизь несут :)
<Ason> ааа ну их
<Ason> тут интерестнее
<nicloay> короче залогинься на сервер, проверь что сервис включен service quidd status или как то так. не знаю как именно называется твой прокси
<nicloay> потом открывай лог папку и смотри что туда пишет
<Ason> ребят (и девчат) подскажите что ещё вам показать для полной картины
<nicloay> скажи на каком порту у тебя squid слушает
<nicloay> еще скажи куда твой сквид логи складывает
<Ason> 32228
<Ason> 3228
<nicloay> посмотри точно ли слушает netstat -tupln |grep 3228 что кажет
<goganchic> всем привет
<Ason> netstat -tupln |grep 3228
<Ason> (Информация для "-p": geteuid()=1000 не может быть прочитана, но вам нужны права суперпользователя (root).)
<nicloay> перед netstat sudo поставь
<goganchic> настраиваю локальный exim4 как smarthost, кто-нибудь знает, можно ли задать адрес который будет указан как from (который -r в утилите mail) по-умолчанию? Т.е. чтобы если адрес не указан - использовался заданный мной
<Ason> wifiadmin@WIFIServer:~$ sudo netstat -tupln |grep 3228
<Ason> wifiadmin@WIFIServer:~$
<Ason> тишина
<nicloay> если ничего не показал значит он выключен
<nicloay> включи /etc/init.d/squi[нажми таб чтоб автодополнил] start
<Ason> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Ason> utility, e.g. service squid3 start
<Ason> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Ason> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start squid3
<Ason> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.6"                                             (uid=1000 pid=8988 comm="start squid3 ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job"
<Ason> member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.                                            Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<baronos> !paste | Ason трудно прочитай и пройти по ссылке на hastebin и туда скинуть содержимое буффера?
<ubuntuhelp> Ason трудно прочитай и пройти по ссылке на hastebin и туда скинуть содержимое буффера?: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Ason> я по 2 кидаю
 * baronos наверно по асфальту на лыжах
<Ason> wifiadmin@WIFIServer:~$ /etc/init.d/squid3 start
<Ason> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Ason> utility, e.g. service squid3 start
<Ason> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Ason> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start squid3
<Ason> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.6"                                             (uid=1000 pid=8988 comm="start squid3 ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job"                                             member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.                                            Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<Ason> так ?
<tagezi> o_O
<tagezi> всем привет
<Ason> незапускается ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто тут, Райден баловался прошивкой дроида?
<Ason> ребят ну поможете ?
<Ason> или мне в другой канал надо ?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: большенство с дройдами баловались)
<Ason> :( netstat -tupln |grep ubuntu-ru ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: интересует nvflash в линукс
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: прошивальщик в линуксе?
<tagezi> Ason, ты правила канала читал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: угу
<Ason> что я нарушил ?
<Ason> вроде всё кроме вставки 3+ строк
<tagezi> Ason, 1.4
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: если для твоего девайса кастом прошивки zip, то можно через adb прошить recovery и дальше через него шиться с телефона прям.
<Ason> я переделал через хастебин
<Scrimmer> tagezi: йо
<Ason> ладно ... поищю доброго человека может подскажет где глянуть.
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: Для некотрых девайсов типа китайцев rk29, есть прошивальщики через линукс консоль.
<tagezi> Scrimmer, сам ты ой )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: рековери вроде уже есть. я от производителя так zip-ом обновлял раз. Для планшета есть набор nvflash и куча *.cmd файлов для автоматизации.
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: что за планшет?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: и лучше бы от сюда на #android-ru, а то могут закикать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и есть nvflash линуксова. вообще меня пока больше интесует как забекапить планшет, что бы попроще вернутся если чего не получится. типа образа
<baronos> либо через рекавери бэкап, либо смотри функцию nvflash для бэкапа. можно бэкап всего сделать через adb fasboot
<Ason> есть кто со свободной 10ти минуткой ... помочь ? (предупреждаю я ничего незнаю могу глупости спрашивать :))
<tagezi> Ason, ты вообще чего хочешь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: вот и у меня как у Ason могут быть глупые вопросы, потому как в этой теме мало знаю. так что с кем нибудь надо предметно поговорить
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: #android-ru
<iFalkorr> Тихо то как
<Hanno4ka> вопрос по стиму) и убунте, конечно же
<Hanno4ka> при попытке запустить кс имею следующую ошибку http://ipic.su/4Gxa.png и вот такой лог http://paste.ubuntu.com/1697857/
<Hanno4ka> убунта 12.04, графика Intel GMA 4500M, помогите вылечить)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, тамже вроде тебя просят текстуру доставить S3TC, не?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: а как её добавить то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: это ты на работе значит запустила виртуалку а в ней стимовскую контру в убунте хочешь )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, в гугле выдаёть кучу ссылок на убунтовские форумы, порой там, мож что знакомое увидишь )
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: откуда у тебя такие гениальные мысли рождаются? я вообще сегодня утром запустила дома, заскринила и закопипастила)
<tagezi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56379/is-there-an-easy-way-to-enable-s3tc-on-intel-graphics
<tagezi> как пример )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: вполне нормальные мысли. ты сейчас на работе, на работе тебе поставили винду. ну и что ты хочешь сделать ты сама написала. железная логика
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus, какая разница наработе или нет, хочет играться вместо только что бы жабакодить пусть играется )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: А проект в конце месяца за нее Фримен сдавать будет?
<tagezi> Гугл, вон, разрешает играться в игры на работе, вымахал в гиганта, мож она тоже хочет поднять свою контору до таких размеров )
<Hanno4ka> да я тут вообще в ие воюю)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: новая стратежка?
<tagezi> ага, мс выпустил )
<Hanno4ka> с восьмым
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, он такой не сносный?
<Hanno4ka> енсли я скажу, что думаю, вы мне пермбан по айпи выпишите
<Hanno4ka> а вот есть такой вопрос. у меня дома есть ноут с убунту. я на работе хочу тоже убунту поставить. можно ли перенести настройки с ноута на новую установку?
<tagezi> в хелпе про это написано
<Scrimmer_> tagezi: как дела ? )
<tagezi> хелп.убунту.ру
<Hanno4ka> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Scrimmer_> tagezi: слы
<Scrimmer_> tagezi: а вот команда ls -la
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, не, на сайте в хелпе ))
<Hanno4ka> опа, http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ не работает, поправьте)
<tagezi> да я уже говорил об этом )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да там и в пасте макароны :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, дела нормально, про слы и команду не понял )
<Scrimmer_> tagezi: количество ссылок на файл
<Scrimmer_> каких ссылок? :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer, палец дал обострение? )
<Scrimmer_> tagezi: какой палец
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer_: tagezi: а вы вообще кто такие? Оо
<Scrimmer_> wat
<baronos> Hanno4ka: тсс, это диверсанты
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ааа. надо их со спины тико так... кья )))
 * Hanno4ka пошла поесть, вдруг умнее станет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> непоможет )
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну так я же сказала ВДРУГ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хоть и говорят, "в рыбе много фосфора, она полезна для головы" еще не видел никого кто бы от еды поумнел
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: значіт ты нікогда не кушал шоколадкі перед экзаменамі)
<Hanno4ka> ой, извините за раскладку)) буковка "и" не та
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я их кушал во время
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://tdkare.ru/sysadmin/index.php/Mediatomb#.D0.9D.D0.B0.D1.81.D1.82.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.B9.D0.BA.D0.B0_.D1.82.D1.80.D0.B0.D0.BD.D1.81.D0.BA.D0.BE.D0.B4.D0.B8.D1.80.D0.BE.D0.B2.D0.B0.D0.BD.D0.B8.D1.8F_.D0.BD.D0.B0_.D0.BB.D0.B5.D1.82.D1.83 вот эту штуку можно провернуть если подходящая карточка есть но нету иксов ибо сервер?
<Kritik> привет народ. есть такая беда на 11.04 (gnome). иногда появляется на экране невидимый прямоугольник на участке которого не действуют нажатия мыши. во всех окнах. сейчас попробовал изменить размер экрана
<Kritik> и этот прямоугол стал видимым. http://s49.radikal.ru/i124/1302/8b/1e452c2dabdf.png
<tagezi> о_О
<Kritik_> все. узнал, что это за чудесный прямоугол
<Hanno4ka> ***, убейте меня.. "ой. у меня проблема {описание}, а, я ее решил!"  а под елиться решением никак? и свалил еще
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, его вопрос вообще странный. Прозрачный прямоугольник в гноме в котором не работает мышка, да ещё и глючащий, так что иногда становиться не прозрачным
 * baronos взял лопату и ударив Hanno4ka, убил ее.
<tagezi> baronos, прославился в интерполе? )
<baronos> tagezi: ага)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: опять лопатой?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: ну это единственное оружие Ханнопоражения :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: Оо
<baronos> Hanno4ka: нюню, не сотит удивляться, мыслю в слух, ибо красная плесень играет в колонках :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть похожее. прозрачный след после гноме скринсейвера. из-за него например в огнелисе не вылезает контекстное меню. вернее вылезает и тут же исчезает. но если тыкнуть в рабочий стол, потом в огнелис, меню работает нормально. причеÐ
<baronos> огнелиÑе
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus, блин, я так не вижу.. у меня кривой клиент )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть похожее. прозрачный след после гноме скринсейвера. из-за него например в огнелисе не вылезает контекстное меню.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вернее вылезает и тут же исчезает. но если тыкнуть в рабочий стол, потом в огнелис, меню работает нормально. причем это именно скринсейвер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так лучше?
<tagezi> да ) спасибо )))
<Hanno4ka> baronos: оО
<tagezi> славобогу, я не пользуюсь гномом и фф )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не в гноме дело. гномскринсейвер приятней xscreensaver
<Kritik_> Hanno4ka: я не свалил. беда была в хроме. а irc открыт в хроме)
<Kritik_> видимо хром или скорее расширения открывают окошки, которые по какой то причине неправильно отображаются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да хром вообще сам по себе живет
<tagezi> странно, у меня в хроме нет никаких проблем
<tagezi> всё работает четко.. есдинственное что может напрягать, после старта системы он запускается долговато, а потом стартует очень быстро )
<baronos> там было на 11.04 проблема, так же это не хром виновен :D
<Scrimmer> tagezi: йо
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ну чо тебе ещё, пальцестриженый? )))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дила
<tagezi> Scrimmer, это разве дела? так делишки )
<Scrimmer> пойду спать
<tagezi> Scrimmer, а не поздно? )
<baronos> странный он, видать крови много потерял. в мозг не хватает
<Casilio> кто знает почему не подключается к wifi? т.е. дрова все установлены, сети видит, подключится не может.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> логи шелуши
<baronos> а чего ни кто не грешит на НМ?))
<baronos> рестартони нм
<baronos> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart у меня обычно с adsl мозг парит на убунту
<SergeyIT> никогда с НМ проблем не было
<Hanno4ka> я полгода назад была уже подняла тут кому-то вайфай))) но уже не помню как ( хотя я просто нагугліла
<baronos> SergeyIT: у меня тоже, но вот на убунту 12.04 появилось с адсл, работает, и потом неожиданно все соединения падают и исчезают. На демьяне такого нет.
<SergeyIT> baronos, я адсл не пользую )
<baronos> SergeyIT: я теперь тоже :D
<SergeyIT> хотя с нетбуком в разных местах был - проблем нигде не было
<Hanno4ka> скажіте пліз, есть лі для вінды лінукс-подобндая адекватная консолька? достал уже этот убогій комманд промт(
<baronos> О_о
<Hanno4ka> о, вроде нашла)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, есть - снести винду
<tagezi> SergeyIT, да не, на винду сделали что-то типа шела, там даже сценарии можно писать теперь )
<tagezi> с вин7 началось вроде
<Casilio> рестарт нм ничего не дал. слышал что надо дрова стандартные удалить и поставить два каких-то пакета, а вот каких - хз
<Hanno4ka> ща еще кеды на вин поставлю, будет вобще няшно ^_^
<[Raiden]> Casilio: какая видеокарта?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, во фридос тоже теперь есть
<baronos> узнай какая карта вайфай и иди на launchpad.net иши репозиторий с картой
<Hanno4ka> Casilio: а может, просто устройство хард заблокировано?
<[Raiden]> Casilio: повтори суть проблемы
<Casilio> к wifi не подключается. сеть видит. нажимаю на подключение, думает секунд 10-15 и выдаёт мол соединение разорвано
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Casilio> wifi создан на винде если что
<baronos> аааа
<baronos> гыы, балалайка)
<baronos> лично я так и не смог заставить раздавать с ентбука по вайфай инет, не подключается к точке виндовой. Решение делал через лайф сд с убунту, от туда на ура раздает
<[Raiden]> Casilio: на форум пиши
<baronos> [Raiden]: проблема в винде, там семерка с определенными вафлями раздавать не может нормально даже через софт разный. А убунту на ура делает, и конектится.
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> пусть пишет на два форума )
<baronos> гыы)
<[Raiden]> Если кому интересно, недавно покупал адаптер tp-link tl-wn722n ,  пашет и в лине и в винде.
<[Raiden]> внутри там чип от atheros
<baronos> хе, теперь ты не задумываешься как дать инет на телефон через юсб?))
<andrex> [Raiden], в с писок поддерживаемых записал бы, а так полезности почти нет)
<[Raiden]> baronos: Теперь нет )
<baronos> супер)
<andrex> скай опять в шапке уснул, заведется чего нить)
 * bane кху-кху
<andrex> bane, простыл чтоль?
<bane> ага.шапка не греет
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ovdm2yX4MA
<baronos> Casilio: это не убунту виновата, что подкл. не может. Это в винде дело. Так что тебе мучать их надо на предмет почему так.
<[Raiden]> baronos: с проблемами правда столкнулся. В винде утилита от производителя шарит на файфай не то соединение, перетыкать руками надо или софтину сторонюю искать ) А в лине единсвенная гуи для создания хостапа вроде бы всё делает ,но потом всеравно
<[Raiden]> руками приходится нат указывать
<[Raiden]> но в целом , всё это фигня, главное инет  на мобиле есть )
<mdma> у меня 721 модель
<mdma> в винде при наличии любого антивиря не пашет
<mdma> софтап не пашет
<mdma> это под 7-кой, а под хр норм
<baronos> [Raiden]: так то да, есть да иладно каким путем :)
<[Raiden]> У меня пашет под 7, хп я удалил окончательно в начале зимы.
<baronos> mdma: у меня ao725 не раздает так же в семере.
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163961.0
<mdma> что самое интересное не раздает при наличие анвиря (аваст, нод, и еще какие то пробовал), отключение не помогает только полное удаления антивируса )
<mdma> [Raiden]: а с помощью чего ты в лине настроил softAP?
<[Raiden]> ну вот линк выше + 2 строки, сча скажу
<[Raiden]> iptables -t mangle -A FORWARD -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags RST,SYN SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
<[Raiden]>  /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
<mdma> хм по тому линку глючная софтина которую удается запустить единицам )
<baronos> а че так сложно то хост-ап? О_о
<mdma> лан дома попробую
<[Raiden]> ну значит я средих тех кому удалось
<baronos> я без гемороя через НМ дефолтный раздаю
<[Raiden]> через нм я не знаю как
<baronos> да хоть с кде хоть с гнома в несколько кликов.
<mdma> я пробовал через НМ, ставишь создать "Точку доступа", задаешь пароль или меняешь какие-то настройки и кнопка сохранения настроек стоановится неактивной )
<mdma> на Cinnamon по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> может и в 1 клик, но это не меняет того что я не знаю как. А такой метод уменя работает
<[Raiden]> baronos: дай линк на руководство или скриншоты )
<[Raiden]> или видео
<[Raiden]> Я нм вообще плохо понимаю
<baronos> [Raiden]: ща лайф запишу на нетбуке сделаю скрин
<[Raiden]> если с кубунтой то ваще хорошо ))
<baronos> [Raiden]: нет скачанной к сожалению, хотел 13.04 поставить и влипить туда меса 9.1 там с амд ништяки прям)
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0221/h_1361452107_1256506_1cc4bcddc8.png програмка с форума
<mdma> [Raiden]:  у тебя 12.10 ?
<[Raiden]> у меня да
<[Raiden]> Я вижу в нм  создание общедоступног осоединения или типа. Но при подключении ничего хорошего не происходит, а тыкать каждую опцию лень )
<mdma> ты этот wifi-hostapd-ap из исходников собирал или из репозитария ставил?
<[Raiden]> пакет ставил от 12.04
<mdma> а то я вспомнил чего я на него забил тогда "E: Не удалось найти пакет wifi-hostapd-ap"
<[Raiden]> откуда не помню, либо на фоурме линк либо на ппа
<mdma> понятно вручную значит качать и ставить
<[Raiden]> к 13.04 может нм поновей выйдет, с какими-нить изменениями for humans , а пока буду жить вот так. Если только баронос подскажет как поднять )
<[Raiden]> E: Не удалось найти пакет wifi-hostapd-ap - правильный ответ, т.к. в репе для 12.10 такого пакета нет.
<mdma> логично
<[Raiden]> всем плясать 2 часа. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxEXL9wcOAk
<[Raiden]> а я афк )
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Есть контакт.
<jlewka> офигеть, оказывается xchat платный для некоторых ОС =\
<baronos> [Raiden]: создание точки http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0221/h_1361454240_6191505_e674e3de7e.png , а вот коннект к ней http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0221/h_1361454248_1433082_97c2d69f9e.png
<jlewka> а самое ужасное, за место того что бы искать крек, как в старые добрые времена, я искал другой клиент=\
<[Raiden]> видимо в гноме как-то лучше сделано
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю как это сделать в кде )
<baronos> [Raiden]: в кде все так же почти. только там есть одно НО, там нужно ставить галочку одну, и тогда будет гуд)
<baronos> просто нет сейчас под рукой кде, так бы скрин дал(
<[Raiden]> вспомнишь - скажи
<baronos> обязательно, ща погуглю)
<[Raiden]> и ещё инет у меня не  dsl , точнее по пппое
<[Raiden]> по дсл
<[Raiden]> т.е.
<baronos> [Raiden]: я инет по файли раздаю либо с юсб модема либо с телефона по юсб
<baronos> вафли*
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36175
<[Raiden]> надэ бэкпортнуть ан 12.10
<[Raiden]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Понг.
<Hanno4ka> все спят
<bane> baronos: хад ты
<Hanno4ka> Hanno4ka: я люлю тебя ^_^
<baronos> bane: не скрываю)
<Scrimmer> а когда релиз гнома 4 ? )
<baronos> не скоро
<bane> сидел тут два часа в темпл ран играл
<baronos> bane: прикольная? надо тоже скачать. Сколько очков набрал?
<Scrimmer> Knights of the Temple прикольная игра
<bane> в одном ране 8.2км на 2.4млн поинтов:)
<bane> и почти 4к коинов собрал в одном ране
<baronos> скрин где то на фб та 1кк
<bane> baronos: мой скрин в твиттере
<bane> baronos: теперь вот рука болит:)устала
<baronos> bane: ахаха, теперь я качать её буд)
<baronos> у
<bane> темпл ран 2 пока в топе среди игр, что я качал на телефонку
<baronos> это все индусы, они задроты, на фб постоянно меряются)))
<bane> пойду сделаю бутербродиков на завтрак
 * Hanno4ka покосилась на bane, отчего это у него там рука болит?...
<Onkeltem> ¡ǝɔʚ ,⊥ǝʚиdu
<Onkeltem> Я не пойму, это что — часть стандарта UTF-8? Никогда о таком не слышал. Как в Убунте такое сделать?
<andrex> все бьем Onkeltem
<baronos> дарова)
<Onkeltem> привет :)
<Onkeltem> А, это видимо просто похожие символы :)
<Onkeltem> Эх, я то думал в UTF-8 есть какие-то хитрые управляющие последовательности :) Наивный я
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а за что его бить? Оо
<andrex> закверхтормашкамитекст xD
<Onkeltem> andrex: если уж строго подходить, то за флуд случайными символами
<Onkeltem> andrex: это только ведь кажется, что это наши перевёрнутые
<andrex> Onkeltem, нуда)
<Onkeltem> вобщем, каюсь... просто стадо любопытно.
<Onkeltem> стало*
<Hanno4ka> andrex: а по мне очень интересная фича))) можно даже словарик составить соответствий
<andrex> Hanno4ka, ага и привязать к расскладке
<Hanno4ka> вот только вместо запятой тогда апостроф использовать
<andrex> вместо русских символов, чтоб добить так уж насовсем
<Hanno4ka> andrex: ахахаха, а можно так сделать? типа своя раскладка, и я указываю какая клавиша какому символу соответствует?
<bane> все можно, любопытное стадо:)
<Hanno4ka> а потом позвать админа - "вот, у меня буквы странные в ворде"
<andrex> ну раз уж есть расскладки со спец символами то наверно и это тоже можно
<Onkeltem> bane: +1
<andrex> стадное любопытство
<bane> Hanno4ka: позовешь админа, он те пропишет подзатыльник и все:)
<Onkeltem> Я этот текст сделал приладой ВКонтакте: http://vk.com/app1494828
<Scrimmer> andrex: превет мой самый лутший друх
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<Onkeltem> Что действительно интересно, там можно делать зачеркнутый текст. Вот это я подрозреваю — фича UTF-8
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem: ((( у меня нету вконтактика
<Onkeltem> и я бы себе замапил с радостью это куда-нить (если оно уже не замаплено)
<Hanno4ka> bane: я люблю админов ^_^
<[Raiden]> baronos: не вспомнил?
<Scrimmer> andrex: го на великах катаца
<Onkeltem> ̶̶Э̶т̶о̶ ̶з̶а̶ч̶е̶р̶к̶н̶у̶т̶ы̶й̶ ̶т̶е̶к̶с̶т - видно?
<andrex> Onkeltem, в нетах есть карта символов utf можеш наизусть выучить
<andrex> Scrimmer, у меня гололед, както не айс на великах
<Onkeltem> andrex: не, это я думаю не поможет. Это же не отдельные глифы, я полагаю. Также как с ударе́нием
<baronos> [Raiden]: да ппц, у меня инет 64кбит\с я даже в гугле не могу поиск сделать(( Там вообщем открываешь нм и добавляешь сеть адхок, и там настройка окно, вот там есть галочка, чтоб что то не использовать вот её жмакаешь, он создает
<baronos> нормально без плясок точку
<Onkeltem> andrex: вот я сейчас поставил, это же не отдельный глиф: е́
<Scrimmer> andrex: ниче ты не понимаешь
<Scrimmer> Onkeltem: завязывай баловаца
<Onkeltem> andrex: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=7a632eb7cec123f1 - о как
<andrex> Scrimmer, ну какбе я себе дорог пока что))
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: смотрите, с оффтопом решил побороться генерал оффтопа!
<Onkeltem> :)
<Scrimmer> Onkeltem: я про рисовку с текстом( у мну гимп в ирке негодует
<Scrimmer> как у вас дела? :)
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: постой, с перечекнутым текстом тоже были траблы?
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: ты через порт CP1251/KOI8-R/ISO-8859-5 зашел что-ли?
<Scrimmer> я просто запустил гимп
<andrex> гимп в ирке, что то новое
<Scrimmer> а что не так? :D
<Onkeltem> andrex: вот я тоже подвис, пытаясь это представить
<Scrimmer> ирка она такая
<Scrimmer> iRC
<Scrimmer> IRC*
<baronos> iFalkorr: и меня туда, с плюсиком няшно)
<Onkeltem> Закономерный вопос уже по Убунте. Как добавить новый символ в X'овый key map?
<_d4vid> а как ирк в гимпе?
<Scrimmer> эм
<_d4vid> что то вы не то несёте)
<Scrimmer> ой блин
<Scrimmer> какой гимп ;D
<Scrimmer> пиджин xDDD
<_d4vid> гг
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: я в пиджине. Полёт нормальный.
<Onkeltem> Вот как я выбираю layout: setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us,ru -option lv3:ralt_switch,grp:caps_toggle,misc:typo,grp_led:caps
<baronos> _d4vid: а ты один наблюдательный, просто все знают как в ирке запустить гимп))
<Onkeltem> Как вот теперь «туда» добавить новое сочетание?
<_d4vid> ато я уже подумал модуль чтоли написали для дезайнеров сидеть рисовать и болтать паралельно в ирке)
<Onkeltem> А че, прикольно было бы, чем там у нас гимп расширяется — питоном? Вот взять питоновский IRC клиент и сделать из него аддон для гимпа :D
<Onkeltem> Виндузятники так не умеют :)
<andrex> фифифи, что за расизм то...
<_d4vid> виндузятники чинят винду
<_d4vid> :)
<Onkeltem> _d4vid: не, они её «чистят»!
<andrex> методом переустановки
<Onkeltem> :D
<baronos> надо им утенка посоветовать
<_d4vid> а вообше винда хороша для секретарш .. которые сидят тупо печатают в ворде без доступа в интернет)
<baronos> я, если так сложится, секретаршу линуксойда найму, так веселее будет)
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> да так хоть повод будет пригласить в кафе)
<Onkeltem> _d4vid: не начинай даже про печатающих в ворде... Как раз сегодня в очередной раз заполнял шаблон вордовый (договор). У меня такое ощущение, что я единственный на этой планете, кто умеет использовать хотя бы 10% функционала этого инструмента.
<Onkeltem> Я конечно утрирую про "единственного".
<andrex> блин, чет я часто в войсы попадать стал пара прекращать в оффтопах учавствовать
<Onkeltem> Я бы на месте админов ввел в почтовиках простой фильтр: если в документе с расширением .doc или .odt есть хотя бы 2 повторяющихся символа абзаца, письмо заворачивается, и юзеру выписывается штраф
<Hanno4ka> baronos: возьми меня))
<Onkeltem> Прошу прощения за оффтоп. Но вроде мы пока никому не мешаем :)
<Onkeltem> Зато говорим о культуре использования в общем-то продвинутых инструментов :)
<Hanno4ka> ⌣
<baronos> Hanno4ka: в каком смысле?
<andrex> гг
<Onkeltem> Так, нашел статью как править раскладки. Сделаю свою — с кнопкой зачеркивания! Потом поделюсь :)
<Hanno4ka> [18:58:39] <baronos> я, если так сложится, секретаршу линуксойда найму, так веселее будет)
<Onkeltem> (просто очень часто эта ф-ция отсутсвует в редакторах, даже в Gmail нет зачеркивания)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а ты в каком подумал?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: я в вожделенном :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: нуну...
<baronos> Hanno4ka: в договоре все ровно будет "совместная компиляция ядра" :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а вдруг я страшная итолстая? да и вообще бородатая?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: Я я гном-шелл натяну, пару расширений поставлю и нормуль будет D:
<baronos> :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: <вырезано цензурой>, уж лучше тогда просто консольку
<_d4vid> Ханночка где твой подарок?
<baronos> ну и ладно
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: а разве уже 23?
<_d4vid> Ханночка точно 23?
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: ну на праздник же, не?
<_d4vid> Ханночка хорошо .. тогда к 8 марту покажи свою)
<_d4vid> *покажу
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: а равноценно ли будет? в формате ню?
<_d4vid> Ханночка ты о чём?
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syfe6LtaHwY хороший пёс ^^
<jlewka> млин, как же весело использовать sed для редактирования конфигов, по причине не знеания vi ...
<[Raiden]> nano отменили?
<jlewka> в этой системе ее нет)
<jlewka> хорошая собачка)
<jlewka> еще немног ои можно будет в магаз за водкой посылать)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/4/2/4/4/1/a5ce1db1cb5738832e4a451e15b.jpg
<stasdizzi> всем привет, чё то я потерялся, как проверить-установить-узнать нужен ли драйвер видеокарты ubuntu12.10
<baronos> зайди в источники приложений там на посл. вкладке драйверы погляди, если нужен для игр стим, то устанавливай если имеется нужный для установки драйвер.
<stasdizzi> O_o спасибки!!!
<baronos> Во славу Марка. Аминь.
<stasdizzi>  baronos: там пусто, то есть не нужен получается? систему только поставили видеокарта ATI Radeon HD 46XX
<baronos> значит ему не надо, но я на нетбуке все ровно ставлю, правда через sgfxi скрипт. Но, в последних версиях у меня проприетарный воообще говенно работает, в отличии от открытогго
<baronos> stasdizzi: а вообще, после установки update\upgrade сделали?
<stasdizzi> в терминале нет, только менеджером обновлений
<stasdizzi> повторить в терминале?
<baronos> не надо. значит для него открытого хватает.
<baronos> чисто моя логика)ъ
<stasdizzi> щас CSS докачивется))))) проверим)))))
<Hanno4ka> stasdizzi: CSS? Оо за чем ты качаешь стили?
<stasdizzi> Hanno4ka: ))) каждый о своём)))
<[Raiden]> в гтк3 в темах вроде цсс теперь. Напишите морду для смены цвета и т.д. )
<Hanno4ka> stasdizzi: ну так я де кодер, чо))
<baronos> это контра
<stasdizzi> )))
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я еще не на столько блондинистая, чтобы этого не понять
<stasdizzi> а я зделал вид, что понял)))))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: а вдруг, вдруг ты шпионка?)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ой, и что тут у вас шпионить?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: может ты хочешь по примеру ua linux сделать у себя и косить бабло. "А тут чисто так, разузнать че к чему, дослужиться до менеджера и оргабить их нафиг" (с) Не грози черному кварталу :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: чего? Оо
<Hanno4ka> многобукафнеасилила
<baronos> BANG! Hanno4ka | baronos: я еще не на столько блондинистая, чтобы этого не понять
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а я уже поблондинилась :P
<baronos> ок)
<[Raiden]> на русском http://trashbox.ru/topics/28294/to-chego-stoit-zhdat-ot-plansheta-na-ubuntu
<baronos> райден ты издеваешься, у тебя что то с ссылками, они открываются в новых окнах))))))
<[Raiden]> просто выкинь хром и живи счастливо
<baronos> в фф нет алхимии игры няшной и вообще там ничего нет, убогий браузер
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я не знаю, мо линки у меня открываются  в текущем окне.
<[Raiden]> мои
<stasdizzi> драйвер таки нужен, на i7 3.4Gz 16GB  CSS подлагивает
<bane> baronos: чтоб тебя
<baronos> bane: на рекорд идешщь?))))))
<bane> никак не могу пробежать 10км за раз и 2.5млн скора за раз
<bane> две миссии задали такие
<baronos> ыыы
<bane> нескока раз получалось 2.2млн и 8.2км
<bane> и помирал.чуть чуть тупишь и все
<bane> а я думал лям без поверапов скопить скора или 5км без запинок пробежать - это сложно
<[Raiden]> вы про игры или что? Запутали
<[Raiden]> Или ты любитель бега и миллионер?
<[Raiden]> )
<bane> я люблю бегать и миллионер:)
<baronos> [Raiden]: Temple run 2 поиграй на телефоне)
<[Raiden]> А.. )
<[Raiden]> Я кстати хотел спросить, у этой игры концовка есть какая-нить?
<baronos> я еще не играл в неё(
<[Raiden]> У меня первый стоит
<[Raiden]> кажется, но я больше 1.5км не бегал
<bane> https://plus.google.com/+ubunturu
<bane> хех. короткий адрес дали:)
<baronos> а для простых акк?
<bane> а простым буй..морской.красный и качающийся на волнах
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/21/spots/
<markmx> а есть на фриноде канал для депрессариев?
<bane> #foreveralone
<bane> markmx: есть
<markmx> не, это для тех у кого нет девушки :) мне в другой области надо :)
<markmx> хотя у меня тоже нет девушки...
<markmx> асус н53св за девушку считается?
<markmx> с майей на борту
<[Raiden]> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/21/sony-pirates-kde-artwork
<tagezi> [Raiden], а значек был с них взят?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> сони взяла
<tagezi> [Raiden], а сони взяла с кде?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> ну, пусть тогда пишет что взяла из кде ))
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/ORTO?content=157109
<[Raiden]> новая тема плазмы.
<baronos> ни кто переводом еще не занялся https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ?? :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Я тебя вчера не видел. Хотел сказать что всетаки непомук упил и у меня. Правда без последствий  для индекса
<[Raiden]> baronos: я не видел )
<[Raiden]> готов поучавстваовать , за нексус 4
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, у меня реинсталл помог
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если так то ок. У меня пока 1 раз падало
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну, у меня больше вроде не падает, и перестал постоянно индексировать
<tagezi> появляется как раньше, но вс ок
<tagezi> [Raiden], эта ошибка тянеться с 4.6, покране мере на форумах так утверждают, совет везде один и тотже
<baronos> надо эту убунту таблет на нетбук залипить
<baronos> она быстрее и адекватней будет крутиться чем убунту десктоп)
<tagezi> baronos, может быть
<tagezi> а может и не крутиться
<tagezi> baronos, она же на ядре андройда построена?
<baronos> десктоп юнити тормозит на нетбуке, дройд4 пуля просто. а если взять скомпилить с ванильным ядром от убунту андройд, и потом залипить убунту таблет на это ядро
<baronos> блин, надо интернет хороший и заморочиться с удовольствием
<[Raiden]> лубунта там будет ок
<tagezi> baronos, а чо тебе лубунта не нрава?
<baronos> не, пробовал. после гном3 и юнити, всякие lxde и xfce УГ
<tagezi> baronos, у меня лубунта на стареньком древнем-древнем ноуте работает
<[Raiden]> Я конечно совсем не согласен, ну ды ладно.
<tagezi> ой, не, у меня не лубунту, у меня деб с лхде
<baronos> неудобные они мне, даже кде не удобен. потому что он кде :D
<[Raiden]> помне хфце очень ок. Там как и в кде почти всё что есть в этом де , можно настроить мышкой.
<tagezi> baronos, кде можно настроить так что бы по виду гном был, что тебе там не удобно? ))
<baronos> андройд-х86 4,2,1 щас с ядром 3.7 идет, вроде как релиз ядра 3,8 и меса 9,1 и андройд 4,2,2 построят чудо образ с дройдом, вот тогда и убегу на нетбуке туда))
<[Raiden]> и композит опять же вкл\выкл по вкусу и мышкой. Что на нетбуке очень важно. Т.е. там композит вообще не нужен. А юнити и гном3 без него никак.
<[Raiden]> вообще моё мнение что и нетбуки не нужны, но это мы не будем развивать )
<baronos> по логике, если убунту фон ставится на ядро андройда, а андройд полностью рабочий (звук, камера, видео) то и убунту должна работать, она же по сути оболочка?
<Civil|2> baronos: по логике не совсем так, т.к. юзерспейсные части для работы с ядреными модулями могут быть закрытыми
<Civil|2> а убунта фон же не надстройка над андроидом
<baronos> ну так то да, она ограничена в поддержке железа.
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-ambiance-plasma-theme-kde?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<baronos> да что ж вы за люди то такие :(
<tagezi> baronos, ядро и в убунту работчее, проблема не в ядре, и скорость я думаю у андройда не из-за классного ядра, а из-за того что всё что над ним ниочем
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<baronos> artus: я придумал немного интернета :D
<baronos> бб
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ambiance kde чет не очень )
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> я тоже так подумал. да и само амбиансе тоже, только тсс
<SAPetrovich> всем доброго времени суток, господа
<Scrimmer> А райдену не нравится Ambiance :D
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<SAPetrovich> может кто знает чем можно зазеркалить траф на вторую сетевушку дла анализа
<SAPetrovich> и второй вопрос, парюсь с shorewall+ 2 прова + dmz + локалка
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fildisi?content=140137
<Casilio> почему audacious крашится при создании нового playlist?
<[Raiden]> ты его в винампоподобном виде юзаешь?
<Casilio> нет. GTK
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю, иначе бы посоветовал сменить на qmmp ,  он стабильней
<[Raiden]> а при таком раскладе посмотри deadbeef )
<Casilio> меня интересует простота работы с плейлистами(что б новый файл добавлялся в дефолтный плейлист, даже если в это время воспроизводится другой плейлист). и желательно наличие глобальных горячих клавиш для смены трека и т.д. ... собственно всё, к чему я п
<Casilio> ривык в aimp
<[Raiden]> в дэдбифе кажется это есть
<Casilio> а audtool позволяет взаимодействовать с любыми проигрывателями через conky?
<Denver79> то нибудь тут юзает виртуалку kvm? в менеджере вирт. машин есть пункт в устройствах гостевой системы - Filesystev. Что нужно указывать в "Адрес назначения" ?
<baronos> мтс + интернет помошник кто использует?
<Casilio> таки да- DeadBeef полностью удовлетворил
<Scrimmer> че
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет
<artus> baronos, какого интернета?
<UNIm95> Нашел еще один минус xfce
<UNIm95> нет возможности глянуть на раскладку клавиатуры
<[Raiden]> там должен быть апплет
<[Raiden]> xfce4-xkb-plugin
<artus> UNIm95, есть, горит скрол
<UNIm95> Я не то имел ввиду
<artus> нааамного информативнее чем в вендах
<UNIm95> в гноме2 была возможность при добавлении раскладок посмотреть на нее
<artus> UNIm95, ну не знаю что ты имел в виду, но возможность глянуть раскладку есть, горит скрол
<UNIm95> а тут только добавить
<UNIm95> хотелось попробовать дворак
<artus> извращенцам всегда чегото не хватает )
<UNIm95> artus: ты не прав
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно, я думал ты про индикатор говорил
<artus> ал я не спорю )
<[Raiden]> в гном3 наверное теперь тоже нет.
<[Raiden]> а если есть советую молиться что бы не вырезали )
<UNIm95> artus: мне нужны были символы с немецкой клавиатуры. и там я подсмотрел что и где.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  кеды это могут?
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря не знаю. У меня раскладки глобально указаны при установке
<[Raiden]> сча гляну
<[Raiden]> Да, если настраивать средствами кде, то просмотр есть.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  а есть еще возможность добавить свои символы на клавишу?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет, только выбор и просмотр.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  вроде в гноме 2 это было=)
<[Raiden]> я не видел
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  ты кстати на какой версии убунты и кед сидишь?
<[Raiden]> 12.10\4.10
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  4.8 от 4.10 сильно отличаются?
<[Raiden]> ну не сильно. Если не знать что смотреть то и не заметишь
<[Raiden]> индекс был переписан , быстрей стал. делфьин папки при изменении обновляет
<[Raiden]> что ещё я уже не помню. В новостях про релиз было
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Вопрос как уточнить версию Кед в дистре
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  все не надо
<UNIm95> нашел
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy kdelibs-bin
<[Raiden]> как-нить так
<[Raiden]> если сидится на 4.8, сиди дальше, до 13.04 , глючки есть.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не я на лтс долго сидеть буду. уже привычка с лтс на лтс переходить.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: + староватый радеон. который уже на легаси драйвере
<[Raiden]> ясно.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-22
<[Raiden]> копи на апгрейд, будешь играть во что-нить из стима )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем можно читать коды с клавиатуры что бы keymap подправить?
<NoOova_away> Как выбрать случайную строку из предложенных?
<NoOova_away> echo -e '1\n2\n3' | random
<NoOova_away> как то так
<fjfalcon> Всем привет. Кто-нить подскажет где взять рабочий блоб nvidia из офф репов убунты ?
<Hanno4ka> утра
<Scrimmer> утречко
<Scrimmer> andrex: обеда тебе)
<Hanno4ka> ну вот и наступила долгожданая пятница! возрадуемся же, братья и сёстры!
<|rapidsp|> пятница усугубленная 23м... у нас во дворе уже кашу с водкой раздают
<andrex> Scrimmer, прошел обед
<baronos> !nvidia | fjfalcon
<ubuntuhelp> fjfalcon: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: вчерась на радио максимус ведущие о такой же акции говорили. полевая кухня во дворе и именные фляжки с белой жидкостью
<|rapidsp|> на что только жулики не идут
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> похоже, наш бот сломался
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> ну точно сломался
<baronos> Hanno4ka: блонд?))
<Hanno4ka> baronos: чего?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: блондинка?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: где фото к празднику. а то меня наверно тут не будет
<baronos> да, фото в костюме кошки :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я там без костюма
<baronos> Давай фото
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: не помнишь случайно, чем можно с клавиатуры коды получить что бы keymap поправить?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: неа :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочу с пультом разобратся. он без лирка как клавиатура цепляется. и некоторые кнопки работают. вот хотел остальные настроить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: http://pastebin.com/DDTzfSZm во
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но  evtest ни одной кнопки не видит
<baronos> я тут безсилен)
<baronos> Я жду оператора мтс, буду материть их :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хы
<Hanno4ka> ТАДАМ!!!! обещанный подарок ^_^ http://ipic.su/4HlM.png
<baronos> Nice
<baronos> Hanno4ka: спс за цветуёчки :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ух. спс.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это у вас корпоративный календарь?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ага, но я, естественно, выкладываю только свю фотку, а так у нас там таких 12)))
<baronos> хмм, давай еще. завтра продавать буду :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: других не дам, а моя только одна отфотошопенная
<baronos> А девочка июль есть?
<baronos> Я бы на день рождения его повесил)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: есть полный каендарь, но чужих не дам
<baronos> злая ты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты дай свой календарь.
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я не злая, я уважаю чужие права на личную жизнь
<baronos> в наше то время
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ога. развесить календарь в офисе это уже попрание чужих прав
<JohnDoe_71Rus> верее те кто снимался согласились заочно
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: согласились для нашего офиса, а выкладывать в интернет или передавать третьим лицам никто не давал такого права \мне по карйней мере\
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: baronos: а что, сейчас только вы двое на канале?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а смотреть посетителям офиса тоже запрещаете?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: у нас вход в офис только по пропускам)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в комнате 44 пользователя
<baronos> Hanno4ka: а девочку июль Алена зовут?
<Hanno4ka> а давайте всех кикнем и останемся втроём )))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: есть такая штука /msg baronos link ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм. почему втроем?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: baronos: Hanno4ka:  == 3
<baronos> эмм, это вроде что то из неприличного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто участники я понял. вопрос почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на троих, танго втроем... baronos еще какие ассоциации?
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне кажеться меня послали на 3 буквы)
<baronos> без Ь
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну нет, просто только трое активно общающихся на канале)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Кое кого на медосмотр сегодня направляли. http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/421906_4612949923536_198296516_n.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фото не мое из сети
<Hanno4ka> а все остальные спят
<Kyshtynbai> А пойду-ка я посплю пару часов, а потом часам к шести поеду пить водку!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ты про ubuntuhelp не забывай, он одним глазом поглядывает
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: он бот
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно? в одной сети под видом бота админ сидел )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вполне себе живой
 * JohnDoe_71Rus термос на 0.5 подарили
<Hanno4ka> хм...
<Hanno4ka> ubuntuhelp: ку
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> ubuntuhelp: ты кто?
<Hanno4ka> ubuntuhelp: ты дурак!
<Hanno4ka> (((
<|rapidsp|> ты его еще с 23м февраля поздравь ))
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: а вдркг он девочка?
<|rapidsp|> ну на службе же :)
<Hanno4ka> !botman
<ubuntuhelp> Информация для редакторов: Добавить: (!foo is <reply> bar) удалить: (!forget foo) заменить: (!no foo is <reply> bar) восстановить: (!unrorget foo) создать алиас: (!foo is <alias> bar) все аналогично.
<Hanno4ka> !помоги
<Hanno4ka> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Hanno4ka> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Hanno4ka> !ask > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
<Hanno4ka> эххх... люблю консольку...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всем спасибо. все свободны.
<Hanno4ka> как интересно....
<Onkeltem> Привет в̶с̶е̶м̶ каждому!
<andrex> и даже мне?
<Onkeltem> andrex: даже табе )
<Onkeltem> Жесть эта правка лейаутов XKB
<Onkeltem> Возился-возился, ничего не работало — новые знаки не добавлялись в раскладку. Потом выяснилось, чтоя удалял не те скомпилённые мапы, в которые xkbcomp компилит
<Onkeltem> Надо было грохать /var/lib/xkb/*.xkm
<Onkeltem> Вот как так получается: X-ы грохаешь, а chrome'ы остаются?
<Onkeltem> Лан, короче я добавил з̶а̶ч̶ё̶р̶к̶и̶в̶а̶н̶и̶е̶ на клавишу z.
 * Hanno4ka все подарки уже раздала))) кто успел - тот успел
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<baronos> Вот наорешь на мтс они сразу такие милашки, сразу все делают. А вот билайн огрызается иногда. Мегафон как наркоман: "А? Ааа ща замутим..." :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а что там у тебя такое случилось?
<baronos> Услуги не подключали
<Onkeltem> ‮Тест
<Onkeltem> o_O
<Onkeltem> Сорри
<Onkeltem> Да, детям такое показывать нельзя!
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem: что нельзя показывать?
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: 14:06:19 - от меня было сообщение "Тест" задом наперёд?
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem: не знаю, я в будущее не смотрю
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: :) Ну вот перед "o_O"
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem: ну это же еще почти через час будет.... тебе на чем погадать?
<baronos> гы http://goo.gl/yN4Qj :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: переведи
<baronos> дженифер, ты будешь поздравлять русских мужчин с днем защитника отечества завтра :D
<Hanno4ka> а что за дженифер?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а тебя леша зовут, да?
<baronos> лав хьюит
<baronos> Да
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а кто это?
<baronos> Актриса, в сериале Client list играет и говорящая с призраками.
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а это точно она? может просто банально под нее кто-то заделался?
<baronos> Нет, это оф страница.
<artus> утра
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ну тогда ты крут)))
<baronos> Да делать нечего, жду когда услугу подключат, и хоть интернет более менее будет.
<baronos> artus: я придумал инета немного, с 2 ночи это по твоему 1 час ночи, я буду с инетом :D
<artus> baronos, точно буш? ))
<baronos> artus: если мтс не будет моросить, то да. а то у них сбой какой то в системе. данные не могут обработаьт о смене тарифа.
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36187
<Scrimmer> baronos: превет мой самый лутший друх
<baronos> Scrimmer: дарова)ъ
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> в общем, что я хочу сказать
<Scrimmer> столько фейлов в фильмах, как в Крепком Орешке 5 я не видел еще нигде
<artus> слабак
<Scrimmer> artus: чйоат
<Scrimmer> ну ты понял
<artus> поопределению :D
<Scrimmer> пвп?
<artus> белый это шим
<Scrimmer> artus: а ты странный
<baronos> artus: ты по что странный? :D
<artus> baronos, побарабану :D
<baronos> :D
<artus> у меня шпиндель не крутитцо :D
<baronos> тоже мне проблема :D
<baronos> Все, вообще потух "Интернет-Помощник временно недоступен. Пожалуйста, попробуйте позже."
<artus> паламал?
<baronos> fuf
<baronos> тп тоже не коннектится)
<baronos> вчера в 12 ночи поехал положить денег на телефон, подъехал и на удивление на перекрестке открыт магаз (хотя он до 22), ну я зашел. Тишина. Поорал, ни кого. :D ну у меня сразу мысля про кин ужасов, не дай бог за прилавком труп, а
<baronos> машина которая мне встретилась по дороге была с убийцей.
<baronos> Ну нет, тут зашли ошарашенные хозяева магаза, они закрыть забыли его тупо :D
<artus> надо было хватать банкомат и деру
<baronos> там камеры
<andrex> ну хватать камеры и деру
<artus> не, надо было закрыавтцо внутрях )
<baronos> гы)
<andrex> хозяева были бы еще ошарашенней
<artus> и за пропуск их внутря тебовать денех, типа смену охраной отдежурил )
<baronos> воспитание не позволяет :D
<andrex> не правильное какоето воспитание у тя)
<baronos> у меня же тут нет сестры судью и брата адвоката :D
<andrex> уууу
<andrex> а баронос крут
 * baronos от смущения спрятался
<baronos> есть кто с питера?
<artus> baronos, двоешник
<andrex> я
<baronos> artus: чойто?)
<andrex> не спитера
<artus> baronos, тойто , из
<andrex> ))
<andrex> точно
<baronos> гы
<baronos> войс за ошибки :)
<artus>  с тольк при наличии в предложении ветка и макака ))
<andrex> с поутона с луны с качелей из питера из москвы из подвала
<Hanno4ka> andrex: правильно из-под вала)))))
<andrex> коленвала
<baronos> есть макаки с питера?)))
<andrex> из-под если
<andrex> нетока хорилы с севера
<artus> и эти люди судят о правильности в или на украине :D
<Hanno4ka> есть кто живой?
<artus> Hanno4ka, мертвые уже неинтересны? )
<Hanno4ka> artus: мёртвых я люблю больше всех ^_^ я им никогда не изменю
<mdma> тогда тебе должен был понравится фильм "Тепло наших тел"
<mdma> *ться
<Hanno4ka> Оо оказывается в скайпе есть команда /me
<Hanno4ka> и даже какой-то бот (ну почти)
<Casilio> кто в коньках шарит?
<Scrimmer> смотря что нужно
<Hanno4ka> Casilio: ну я как-то каталась - скользко очень, и нужно уметь держать равновесие
<Hanno4ka> Casilio: а самое сложное - самостоятельно встать, если упал на попу
<Casilio> в смысле conky - утилита такая, а не коньки :)
<Scrimmer> Casilio: в чем вопрос то?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: в коньках
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: щас уссусь прям
<artus> а быбл ли мальчк
<Scrimmer> нарываешься ? )
<artus> канешн
<Scrimmer> (
<Scrimmer> завязывай с этим (
 * Hanno4ka хочет праздника своей душе (и не только)
<Casilio> нужно запустить два конфига при старте. один стандартный  ~/.conkyrc, второй конфиг есть в двух вариантах: ~/.conkyrc2 и ~/.config/conky/start_conky.sh
<artus> и проблема в чем ?
<Scrimmer> artus: давай в ла2 играть
<Casilio> проблема в том, что я нуб. стандартный запускается просто через "запуск приложений" командой conky, а второй поднять так и не удалось
<artus> Casilio, а че, прочитать мануал по пользованию коньками не ? ну так дальше нуби, и да, топай читай вики на оффсайте
<Scrimmer> artus: http://ramzport.blogspot.com/2012/04/conky_11.html
<Scrimmer> первая ссылка в гугле
<Scrimmer> запуск двух conky введи
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: и  я хочу с вами в ла2
<Scrimmer> artus: иногда интересней спросить тут :)
<Scrimmer> дискуссия)
<artus> Scrimmer, мне оно зачем? у меня запускает 9ть конфигов помимо луа ) вернее запускало пока я баловался ими)
<Scrimmer> а что б не расслаблялся
<Scrimmer> Casilio: запуск двух conky
<Scrimmer> не то
<Scrimmer> Casilio: http://ramzport.blogspot.com/2012/04/conky_11.html
<Scrimmer> а хде спасибо...
<Casilio> ну так вот: какой командой запускать этот bash скрипт? или sh скрипт?
<Scrimmer> screen
<Scrimmer> не?
<artus> как все запущено
<artus> Casilio, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0 просвещайся )
<Scrimmer> можно прсото .sh создать, сделать его исполняемым, и запускать через запуск приложений при вкл. компа
<Scrimmer> я так делал)
<Scrimmer> artus: ну я с тобой согласен
<Scrimmer> онлайн игры - зло
<baronos> conky еще жив?
<Scrimmer> прям как цой
<Scrimmer> не люблю цоя
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: та зачем те эта ла2?)
<baronos> раб. стол же позади окон стоит, смысл от него? Конки все ровно постоянно закрыт то браузером, то фм и так далее. или это просто понт для поцыков которым на винде показать, что такое линукс и какой он няшный. Дык еще fire-cursor
<baronos> влепить и куб забабазать. имхо, не нужно.
<Scrimmer> раб стол xD
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я долго думала, кого ты называешь рабом
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: впринципе, вышивать крестиком довольно таки забавное дело
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: а при чем тут вышивание крестиком?
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: я думал мы друзья (
<Casilio> а почему бы и нет, в образовательных целях и понта ради? я вот в связи с этим узнал про .sh и пытаюсь его запустить, что нифига не получается
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: ты ломаешь мне мозг... давай еще раз по порядку, к чему вышивание крестиком и наша дружба?
<Scrimmer> (
<baronos> все логично
<Scrimmer> baronos: странные они - девушки, да?
<baronos> Scrimmer: ты не менее страный :D
<baronos> н*
<Scrimmer> :D
<bane> Hanno4ka: ты кс поставила?
<Hanno4ka> так, был разговор про коньки и ла2, потом вдруг вышивание крестиком и дружба... где логика? Оо
<Hanno4ka> bane: угу, поставила
<Scrimmer> да какая ла2
<Scrimmer> она мертва давно
<baronos> Hanno4ka: ты как друг должна понять, что он пока не вышьет крестиком не пойдет играть в ла2 и кс.
<Scrimmer> baronos: ты так хорошо меня понимаешь xD
 * baronos задумался, может он тоже странный?
<Scrimmer> братан
<Hanno4ka> остатки моего мозга разлетелись по стеночке...
 * Hanno4ka теперь зомби без мозга
<Scrimmer> ниче, сейчас люди живут без них очень даже
<Hanno4ka> мозги... мне нужны мозги... x_x
<bane> artus: а ты в сети?
<artus> могу войти
<bane> artus: Hanno4ka давайте играть:)
<Hanno4ka> bane: а вы мне починили контру? да и вообще, я на работе((((
<artus> bane, а че ты не онлайн?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: че ты там работаешь? Весь день переписываешся тут, календарики даришь. :D
<Scrimmer> ээ
<Scrimmer> а де мой календарик
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: все уже розданы)
<Scrimmer> ДА КАК ТАК
<Hanno4ka> baronos: от не надо, нормально работаю)) вот сегодня я много коментов в код добавила...
<Scrimmer> это шифт
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: не шифти
<artus> @voice Scrimmer
<baronos> Hanno4ka: {input=1} # странно как то. типа так? :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: эээ.. что?
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: а на чем пишешь ?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: на компьютере)))
<|rapidsp|> фломастером?
<Scrimmer> http://www.korova.ru/humor/pics/1800/cibkomp.jpg на таком да?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: http://ipic.su/4HlM.png
<baronos> Hanno4ka: давай мисс июль
<Hanno4ka> baronos: как по мне июль самый шикарный)))) но тебе не повезло, там не моя фотка, так что я не буду ее никому давать
<baronos> Hanno4ka: давай в личку его, я только маме покажу.
<artus> baronos, правельно сына, только маме
 * Hanno4ka считает дальнейшие уговоры бесполезными
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfrQrjH3AGw
<Hanno4ka> хД единственный ярлык на столе - и стим
<bane> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/22/extremisto/
<bane> эпично
<baronos> хех
<bane> балин. person of interest с каждой серией все круче и круче:)
<bane> 39 эпизодов и до сих пор крутатенюшно
<[Raiden]> 313.18 нвидия, если кто пропустил. в xorg-edgers есть
<baronos> [Raiden]: возможно скоро будет андройд-х86 4.2.2 с ядром 3.8 :)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> загружался с образа и там игруля была с эффектами и все такое, вообще ништяк и удобно было с мышью играть стрелять :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36202  - большое разрешение и интел
<[Raiden]> мног офпс не будет, если коротко
<admin-skif-biz> Коллеги, подскажите, а то совсем склероз.. Чем в консоли посмотреть трафик в реальном времени. Что откуда качается по каким портам..
<[Raiden]> может быть iftop
<admin-skif-biz> О. Спасибо...
<[Raiden]> если учесть хромось конечно хватит, но кому нужны хромбуки с хромос? )
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EDeCuYD1Flc
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> На самом деле смешно))
<[Raiden]> ага, раскидал по чатам
<Kyshtynbai> :) весело, мерси.
<Casilio> у кого что в /etc/init.d/rc.local ,а то у меня там какая-то ерунда образовалась и грузится долго.
<[Raiden]> ты сам изменял его?
<[Raiden]> если нет то забей
<Casilio> сам я вписал туда одну строку. но сейчас её там нет, и даже exit 0 нету. какой-то непоняный скрипт...
<[Raiden]> /etc/rc.local
<[Raiden]> там exit 0
<Casilio> до этого был
<Casilio> а всё, разобралси
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/3/e/4/d/c/520ed3a6f180db6588262249264.gif
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-23
<greynix> ping
<ubuntuhelp> greynix, Fail!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Tmin10> Подскажите, где найти libgmp.so.3 ?
<Tmin10> а то программа ругается: error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<baronos> искать с предыдущей версии пакета наверно, и подставлять. я так как то делал для гимпа 2.8.
<Tmin10> а, нашёл её в пакете libgmp3c2
<Tmin10> кстати, а не кто с ark архивами не имел дело?
<Tmin10> он состоит из 3х файлов: индекса, метаданных и бинарника
<Tmin10> я даже и не знаю чем его разобрать... В метаданных указано смещение от начала бинарника, длина сжатого и не сжатого файла
<Casilio> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=214825.0
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> Casilio xinput list покажи
<Casilio> обновил пост
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<jlewka> сделай терь xinput list-props 13
<jlewka> xinput list-props 13 | grep "Device Enabled"
<jlewka> так лучше
<Casilio> 	Device Enabled (133):	1
<jlewka> хм... грит что тачпад включен =\
<Casilio> в параметрах системы - мышь и сенсорная панель. пропала вкладка тачпада
<jlewka> а поробуй
<jlewka> xinput set-int-prop 13 'Device Enabled' 8 0
<jlewka> xinput set-int-prop 13 'Device Enabled' 8 1
<Casilio> обе команды?
<jlewka> да
<jlewka> первая выключит тач, а вторая опять включит
<jlewka> если не поможет то и не знаю(
<Casilio> шас ребутну
<jlewka> а dmesg не ругался при загрузке?
<Casilio> никаких ошибок
<jlewka> а /var/log/Xorg.0.log есть чего нить?
<jlewka> Народ, такой вопрос... а в high load проектах, предпочтения отдают более стабильным и старым пакетам или наоборот более новым и функциональным?
<artus> конечно более новым и глючным ))
<Casilio> [   442.180] [dix] ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: unable to find touch point 1
<artus> и желательно кеты посвежее натянуть ) чтоб жисть малиной не казалась )
<Casilio> [   441.765] ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: not enough space for touch events (max 1 touchpoints). Dropping this event.
<artus> Casilio, на старом ядре работает?
<Casilio> работало
<artus> а сейчас работает?
<Casilio> а на новом не работает. на старое не откатывал ибо хз как и ещё чего намучу
<jlewka> хм... а я тут на хабре у чувака встретил обратное утверждение, вот и задумался)
<artus> а нафиг откатыватЬ ?
<artus> Casilio, при загрузке религия не позволяет выбрать? ))
<Casilio> знания, а не религия. просто сказать как это сделать никак?
<artus> jlewka, главное стабильно, а новое оно или не очень, тут уже зависит от пакетов
<artus> Casilio, ну наверно при загрузке ))
<Casilio> как я вас люблю, шутники
<jlewka> Casilio при загрузке у тебя появлется окно с выбором системы?
<Casilio> конечно
<artus> Casilio, ну если ты знаеш такие страшные слова как дмесг, ядро и иже с ними, то явно должен был хоть раза 2 видеть груб )
<jlewka> вот, там и выбери более старое ядро
<artus> а ядра при грейдах не удаляются, они только по списку ниже улетают
<artus> если работает - то потом раскажу как поставить в дефолт предыдущее )
<jlewka> хм.. а мб ему и просто перезагрузка помогла бы...
<artus> ну перезагрузка с выбором предыдущего ядра
<artus> Casilio, успешно?
<Casilio> ни разу не весело - не работает на старом ядре =\
<Casilio> значит дело в другом...
<artus> ну знать - 1 из списка
<Casilio> других вариантов у меня нет...хотя...если может быть какая-нибудь проблема с совместимостью с мышью, которую раньше не подключал. да и   с fn+f3(отключение тача) баловался при этом...
<artus> Casilio, http://rubuntu.com/2243/%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%B4-%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B0-acer-aspire-one-725-%D0%BD%D0%B5-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82-%D0%BD%D0%B0-ubuntu-12-10
<artus> http://code.google.com/p/touchegg/ а это настраивалка тачпадов
<jlewka> artus видео не доступно)
<jlewka> с ограниченным доступом)
<artus> jlewka, там же тытуб, кровавая гебня не пускает на него? ))
<baronos> у меня в новых ядрах тач на нетбуке не работает, я долго не думал, пошел купил мышь :D
<artus> baronos, ага, а потом мне прострелили колено и я купил мыш :D
<jlewka> artus на тытубе говорит что не доступно
<baronos> artus: ну да, экзоскелета бы хватило)
<artus> jlewka, точно, пофиг, там же не видео главное )
<jlewka> а чего интересного можно почитать про high load ? для саморазвития...
<baronos> Роберта Аллена Монро высшая загрузка астрала для саморазвития
<jlewka> ох, как, почитаю ^_^
<Casilio> http://rubuntu.com/2243/%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%B4-%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B0-acer-aspire-one-725-%D0%BD%D0%B5-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82-%D0%BD%D0%B0-ubuntu-12-10 все сделал - не работает. А ничего, что у меня все эти файлы пусты? о_О
<baronos> гы у меня такой же аспир :D
<baronos> на кубунту и на лхде работает тач на ура. а вот убунту с гном нет. тач работает только в лайтдм :D
<baronos> я даже ставил новый драйвер симантека для тача и все бестолку. а вот тач работает на ура в 10.04
<Casilio> у меня другой аспир, и все работало. до сегодняшнего утра
<baronos> аспир даже по человечески до вин8 обновится не может, что говрить о работе на лине :) немощный нетбук, имхо. ему только дройд-х86 подойдет :)
<Casilio> не знаю, не знаю. да и не суть. сейчас другая проблема беспокоит
<stasdizzi> всем привет, подскажите, как выкорчевать криво установленный пакет, а то при запуске в терминале пишет, что пакет не установлен, а при попытке установить, пишет что установлена самая новая версия )))
<andrex> тдыщ
<Scrimmer> andrex: йо
<Scrimmer> baronos: с празднегом
<andrex> тишинаа...
<iFalkorr> yay
<iFalkorr> я снова в убунте. тут так хорошо:)
<andrex> )
<iFalkorr> @deop
<iFalkorr> мона и шляпу снять
<andrex> все по феншуйски)
<Darkirant> Ребят как файл залочить? Я пытаюсь так: lockf(ds, F_SETLK, F_RDLCK | F_WRLCK); но он возвращает -1 и файл свободно открывается
<Darkirant> Или тут программирование не обсуждается?
<andrex> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<andrex> как бе угу
<[Raiden]> Какая средняя продолжительность жизни  батарейки ноутбука?
<andrex> 300 циклов заряд/разряд
<andrex> причем не полный тож считается
<[Raiden]> ок, учту.
<andrex> а так 3 - 5 лет потом выкидывать и новую брать дальше уже не безопасно юзать
<andrex> хоть она как новая
<andrex> работает
<andrex> расходник вобщем
<iFalkorr> andrex: ну ты и высказал.
<iFalkorr> а чеж сразу не 20 циклов?
<iFalkorr> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2012/01/medium_6d5d75b69dfad6ae974e0694a7b0f520.jpg вот самые суровые оценки. ты слишком суров
<andrex> iFalkorr, тстаю от жизни чегой поделаеш)
<andrex> о*
<iFalkorr> andrex: ещеб эффект памяти приписал бы батарейкам. и советовал бы калибровать:)
<iFalkorr> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
<iFalkorr> подробней (температуры и прочее) тут обсуждено
<andrex> iFalkorr, и это относится наверно к Li-Pol батареям а не li-ion - эт к твоей ссылке на оценку)
<iFalkorr> это к ли ион
<andrex> хм, хорошие батарейки стали делать...
<iFalkorr> давно уже
<iFalkorr> в этом месяце вообще презентовали новые батарейки. слегка пооптимизировали технологию и емкость стала раза в три больше при том же размере
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/23/fail/
<iFalkorr> в рсс прилетало
<andrex> ага типо как газова ледянной ледянно газовый
<baronos> iFalkorr: нормуль бубна 12.04.2?
<andrex> все сказывается имение связий и пролет на верха без затрат времени и сил
<iFalkorr> бодряком
<andrex> неучи
<iFalkorr> andrex: имение - это домик у буржуя. а тут наличие. плюс "связЕй"
<iFalkorr> andrex: и ты еще про неучей говоришь?
<andrex> а я вкурсе, про ошибки, просто когда заметил уже было лень двигать курсор к ним и править, недостаток консоли)
<andrex> хм, и я сомневаюсь что, сам мэр делал открытку)
<baronos> iFalkorr: играл http://goo.gl/JjKX1 ?
<Casilio> Ухаха. Тачпад заработал. Зашёл в центр обновлений и нажать проверить и вау-ля...и по-барабану что скролл не работает и в настройках его ещё нету(думаю надо ребутнуться)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/21/titomars/
<baronos> мне это напоминает Прометея почему-то
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ужасы с экспедицией на марс конечн омогут случиться. Но скорее всег оиного плана. Прометей это если тольк ов далёком будущем. Когда мы долетим до братьев по разому и они поймут что нас проще кокнуть
<Casilio> вопрос косметического плана: как изменить фоновое изображение окна входа в систему?
<[Raiden]> Эх
<[Raiden]> В гном3\юнити не предусмотрено, недописан ои никогда не будет гуи для этой функции. Но ты можешь поменять руками если погуглишь минут 5.
<Casilio> Просто до этой всей фигня с ядрами и тачпадами изображение захватывалось с раб. стола.
<[Raiden]> а.. да, точно. Я не знаю почему это может не работать ) У меня лайтдм был с темой под кде, там так не менялось. Но в кдешном системсеттингс можно выбрать фон по вкусу.
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum28/topic544056.html мужикам)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: с празднегом
<[Raiden]> спс
<iFalkorr> baronos: играл.токашо
<baronos> iFalkorr: а у меян не идет она((
<[Raiden]> http://welinux.ru/post/7575/
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36205
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь прикручивал пульты не через lirc а как доп клавиатуру?
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus: привет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> привет
<Scrimmer> с праздником
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: и тебя той же палкой :)
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/DragonPlayer+Crop+Support?content=138071
<[Raiden]> ой это я рсс не стого конца посмотрел
<[Raiden]> http://ru.fishki.net/picsw/022013/21/gif/03_dem.gif
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть кто не спит?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://ru.fishki.net/picsw/022013/07/gif/03.gif
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://postimage.org/image/y36kcgyp1/4d59a2a2/ блин, наверняка какую то улучшайку отключить надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ты не заморачивался с ir пультами?
<[Raiden]> Неа, если только лет 10 назад )
<[Raiden]> на форум пиши
<[Raiden]> или беспроводную клаву купи.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я вот пытаюсь не через лирк. ядро пульт как клаву видит но не все кнопки действуют. хотя ir-keytable -d /dev/input/event9 -t отрабатывает все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так удобно, и в flash в браузере тоже работать может
<[Raiden]> Может тебе это хавту как-то поможет, хз
<[Raiden]> showkey попробуй
<[Raiden]> ой, линк не кинул )
<[Raiden]> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Multimedia_Keys#showkey
<[Raiden]> http://ru.fishki.net/picsw/022013/18/gif/014.gif
<Kyshtynbai> Наноджип из Сколково, не иначе :) .
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=214854.new#new вот до чего пока докапался. кнопки видятся, как их сообщить системе
<Scrimmer> andrex: йо
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет, мой юный друх
<Scrimmer> на 1 тб
<Scrimmer> не туда
<[Raiden]> лучше на два
<Scrimmer> да не
<Scrimmer> мне 1 хватит
<[Raiden]> все так говорят
<Scrimmer> сегодня жмякал KDE 4.6.8
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> бяка такая на 11.10 )
<[Raiden]> Я с 4.6.0 начал постоянно пользоваться. До этог осмотрел в основном и немного использовал кде3
<[Raiden]> http://www.gimpart.org/
<tagezi> [Raiden], он высылает на почту урок? )
<[Raiden]> я не тыркал )
<tagezi> вот и я смотрб на это окошко "Хочешь ли ты получать спам?" и как-то не очень хочеться тыкать
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи.
<shnaps> Всем добрый вечер. Нужна помощь: не работает вебкамера на убунту 12. Показывает только черный экран. танцы с бубном и дровами не помогают.
<shnaps> Что можно сделать?
<_d4vid> поставить винду)
<shnaps> Я б поставил, но комп девушки)
<_d4vid> начни с того какие дрова.. какая камера ..
<_d4vid> темболее .. зачем девушкам убунту?
<shnaps> Сейчас все скину. ей нравится, я не против)
<shnaps> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5702 IMC Networks UVC VGA Webcam
<shnaps> Камера вот такая (Asus Eee PC 1001PXD-EU17 netbooks)
<shnaps> Что еще надо?
<_d4vid> вроде она у многих работает..
<_d4vid> ты английские форумы пролистывал?
<shnaps> Да, я еще в http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/ проверял. Работает. Англицкие форумы пока не успел полистать
<_d4vid> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10627/
<_d4vid> стоит что камера должна работать с коробки
<shnaps> Окей. Сейчас все проверю
<_d4vid> и для проверки камеры используй cheese
<shnaps> Через cheese тоже экран черный
<_d4vid> попробуй обновить кернел..
<_d4vid> шнапс .. ставь 12.04 и не парь мозги )
<shnaps> Я тоже так думаю)
<_d4vid> 12.04.1
<_d4vid> а не 12.04.2
<_d4vid> ато может за 12.04.2 не заработать так как кернел от 12.10
<shnaps> Сейчас дистр попробую обновить
<_d4vid> ок
<shnaps> Я не уверен, но вроде кернел последний стоит
<_d4vid> uname -a покажи
<shnaps> Да, кернел последний
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> тогда ставь 12.04.1
<UNIm95> _d4vid: чуш
<UNIm95> чушь*
<shnaps> Эх, беда в том еще, что я через скайп ее консультирую
<_d4vid> гг
<UNIm95> у 12.04.2 позднее ядро надо ставить ручками
<shnaps> Через наушнички и микрофон
<_d4vid> шнапс знаком с тимвивер?
<UNIm95>  shnaps:  СТОЙ!!!!
<UNIm95>  shnaps:  ты хочешь сделать апдейт с 11.10 на 12.04?
<shnaps> _d4vid слышал\
<shnaps> UNIm95 нет
<shnaps> стоит 12.10
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> интуиция моя неподвела ^^
<shnaps> _d4vid по-поводу?)\
<_d4vid> что 12.10
<UNIm95> shnaps: бук какой?
<UNIm95> полное название
<shnaps> Asus Eee PC 1018P
<_d4vid> шнапс мой совет пусть подруга качает 12.04.1
<shnaps> Угу, сказал уже)
<_d4vid> Уним95 http://ubuntulinux.ru/updates/vyshel-vtoroj-korrektiruyushhij-reliz-ubuntu-lts-ubuntu-12-04-2/ читай
<_d4vid> было заменено ядро системы -- теперь используется Linux 3.5;
<UNIm95> _d4vid:  Повторяю чушь. Пруф1: http://pastebin.com/53uz7Cea Пруф2: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/8859756
<_d4vid> Уни ты ставил 12.04.2?
<_d4vid> тут идёт речь о том что инсталятор ставит 3.5
<_d4vid> ша на канале убунту спрошу.. ^^
<shnaps> Ладно, спасибо) пойду ставить 12.04
<_d4vid> shnaps udachi
<_d4vid> UNIm95, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076905&page=2
<_d4vid> и мне ответили да я буду иметь 3.5 после установки 12.04.2
<_d4vid> =)
<UNIm95> _d4vid:  Хз. но при нетинсталле нормально выбирается нккжное ядро
<UNIm95> нужное*
<_d4vid> нужное какое?
<_d4vid> тут речь о десктоп инсталлере ..
<UNIm95> _d4vid:  после 2010 ставлю все с сети
<_d4vid> ясно
<UNIm95> так что могу всегда выбрать что ставить
<_d4vid> Уни ты случаем другой дистр не юзал до убунты?
<_d4vid> я просто на одном форуме видел твой ник
<_d4vid> <UNIm95>
<[Raiden]> Я в жабере видел ник Уни
<[Raiden]> или uni
<[Raiden]> склероз  )
<UNIm95> _d4vid: Деб на некоторых серверах и центось
<_d4vid> короче АгилияЛинукс
<UNIm95> На форуме деба пытался найти помощь с файфай карточкой rtl8191se
<UNIm95> Не меня там не было
<_d4vid> тогда не ты)
<_d4vid> http://www.bugaga.ru/uploads/posts/2012-07/thumbs/1343112882_komiksy-7.jpg гг
<UNIm95> _d4vid:  =)
<UNIm95> убит
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> Черт. залипаю сейчас в не тетрис
<UNIm95> весело
<Scrimmer> UNIm95: утречко
<UNIm95> Scrimmer: вообще-то почти полночь
<_d4vid> Если бы в России за кражу отрубали руки, то в Государственной Думе вместо кнопок для голосования были бы педали. :)
<[Raiden]> очень может быть. Там по хобу мало тех кто живет только на зарплату депутата
<[Raiden]> д
<_d4vid> в германии например многие политики работают лоббистами
<_d4vid> и им башляют немалые денги)
<_d4vid> и всё легально ..
<[Raiden]> Сча взялись немного. Декларации, запрет счетов за границей.
<[Raiden]> Но наши обойдут
<_d4vid> конечно обойдут
<[Raiden]> счёт можно и на племянника завести
<_d4vid> да хоть на кошку
<[Raiden]> Я когда-то давн очитал фантастику. Там была планета  где правителю на шею одевали браслет со взрывчаткой
<_d4vid> да законы то ети мало кто будет соблюдать.. они какбы для того если ненужен кто то то можно сразу его снять с поста .. а так то для массы чтоб якобы мы боримся с коррупцией)
<[Raiden]> И если набирается много недовольных голосов...
<[Raiden]> ему конец )
<[Raiden]> Ну будут наверное, всетаки.
<[Raiden]> Они уже награбили, всё уже отмыто )Почему бы не пособлюдать
<[Raiden]> Хотя может не все там такие, не знаю )
<_d4vid> насилием не приучишь.. лучше тогда их обучать за границей например как швеции или норвегии где коррупция есть но не в таких размахов как в россии
<_d4vid> я вообше не понимаю зачем что то создовать новое когда в соседних странах давно есть и работает по 100 лет
<_d4vid> можно ведь просмотреть европейские страны и взять от них лучшее и работуюшее как например борьба с коррупцией
<[Raiden]> На самом деле мы как раз их опыт и перенимаем последние лет 25
<[Raiden]> Включая самый плохой )
<[Raiden]> Тут может быть лучше посмотреть на восток. Там за взятки и т.д. мочат
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> шарият ввести)
<[Raiden]> Ну шариат это слишком, Как у китайцев может ок. За коррупцию и торговлю наркотой там в общем стреляют в башку
<_d4vid> мелких диллеров..
<_d4vid> большие откупаются..
<_d4vid> стрелять не выход .. выход уничтожить плантажи опиума в афгане и в подобных странах
<_d4vid> и построить им какой нибудь завод пусть работают..
<_d4vid> ну как же американцев обойти когда они охряняют те же плантажи..
<[Raiden]> При союзе уничтожались...
<[Raiden]> А при сша говорят добыча в десятки раз выросла
<[Raiden]> в полтора десятка не меньше
<_d4vid> я против американцев как народ ничего не имею но вот ихняя внешняя политика просто раздражает ..
<_d4vid> везде надо им участвовать, засунуть свои 5 центов и создать межвражеские отношения среди мирных стран
<[Raiden]> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/article/2080856/
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/workplaces/8885447 за что я люблю россиян ^^
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-24
<iknofailfu> ребята, помогите мне понять в чём тут дело http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560820/
<iknofailfu> там 2 люкс-раздела
<iknofailfu> гпартед например это чётко определяет
<iknofailfu> реально вот вторая неделя идёт моих мучений с этим вопросом, никто попутно не оказал даже мало-мальской помощи, коммунити просто убивает (уж извините, но это так)
<tagezi> всем привет )
<iknofailfu> пофиксилось эддпартом, всем спасибо за отсутствие внимания )
<jlewka> всем привет
<Scrimmer> утречко
<^DEMOSS^> еть кто ?
<andrex> no
<Michael72> При первом запуске Kontact выскакивает сообщение об ошибке: "Unable to fetch item from backend (collection 756, resource -1)" - http://susepaste.org/36666761
<adskif> а можно как-нить на баше проверить, есть ли eth0 в ifconfig ?
<^DEMOSS^> народ, как избавитс от initramfs консоли, в которую входит убунта в процессе загрузки и чтобы продолжить бут , нужно ввести эксит ??
<^DEMOSS^> как восстановить нормальный процесс автолодинга
<adskif> спят все. Воскресенье. Завтра приходи.
<Michael72> В ответ на ajax-запрос имею результат xhttp.responseText в виде текста. Текст в виде <div>текст</div><div>текст</div>...<div>текст</div>. Попытка получить массив по команде xhttp.responseText.getElementsByTagName("DIV") не увенчалась успехом. Возможно ли такое обращение в принципе?
<artus> Michael72, к чему это тут?
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<jlewka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561773/ объясните, как такое возможно?)
<artus> jlewka, ncdu пользуй
<artus> jlewka, du тебе просто не показывает развер в скрытых каталогах )
<jlewka> да, логично же...
<jlewka> совсем уже думать обленился)
<iFalkorr> чечектотут?
<iFalkorr> andrex: ты скока дей уже сидишь в кпз?
<andrex> iFalkorr, с пятницы, а что? Мне и так хорошо))
<artus> andrex, ага, ты уже удовольствие получать начал ?
<artus> @deop andrex
<artus> а фиг тебе а не медаль персональная :D
<andrex> artus, ты чегото перепутал))
<artus> Oo
<artus> @devoice  andrex
<andrex> вооть
<artus> туплю-с
<andrex> а призенты будут? за кпз в 2 е суток?
<artus> andrex, могу тортиком поделитцо )
<andrex> не я как то к сладкому последнее время плохо отношусь, но спасибо)
<artus> ну могу спешл фор ю запилить кислый )
<iFalkorr> дадут зарплату - добуду себе тортик:)
<andrex> artus, ты лучше скажи, пробовал у себя бота с викториной иль нет?
<artus> да все как то не добрался до него
<jlewka1> как там отключить другой свой акк?
<artus> рубильникаом
<iFalkorr> топором
<jlewka1> )))
<andrex>  /msg nickserv ghost nick pass если проидентен то па ненужен
<andrex> пароль*
<[Raiden]> папарапапа
<[Raiden]> па
<andrex> [Raiden], дарова
<[Raiden]> привет
<andrex> и еще может понадобится /msg nickserv help release
<[Raiden]> вспоминаю хп http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0224/h_1361721381_4433572_5b4d7819f9.png
<[Raiden]> )
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: ахаха, виндовс, что ты делаешь, прекрати )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0224/h_1361730472_8056585_5234a48517.png
<_d4vid> .seen Hano4ka
<[Raiden]> .seen Hano4ka
<_d4vid> @seen Hano4ka
<ubuntuhelp> I have not seen Hano4ka.
<Kyshtynbai> С двумя нэ.
<_d4vid> @seen Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 2 days, 4 hours, 9 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: <Hanno4ka> хД единственный ярлык на столе - и стим
<_d4vid> thanks
<Kyshtynbai> Та ни ма за що.
<Scrimmer> прувет ребятульки
<baronos> Спать иди
<Scrimmer> (
<baronos> :Д
<jlewka> ))))
<[Raiden]> jlewka: в 19:49 было 3 скобки. Стало веселее?
<jlewka> ага :) посмотрел wsbk увидел что российская команда заняла второе место, сразу развеселился)
<jlewka> и я рад что кто то о бо мне беспокоится)
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: йо
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ты же вроде спишь
<Scrimmer> tagezi: йа?
<Scrimmer> еще часа 3 тут
<tagezi> Scrimmer, это в честь 23 февраля? ))
<Scrimmer> эм, всмысле?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: че?)))
<tagezi> Scrimmer, всмысле , детское время давно кончилось )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: дак почему ты еще не спишь ? )
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/Trittron/ryvok-cherez-barery
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-17
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/6/5/8/4/7/1cc3db625db0a31ca52ef60b8ae.jpg
<IchEsseDichAuf> пропали все звуковые карты, в настройках остался лишь dummy-device, куда копать?
<andrex> альсацтрл инит
<IchEsseDichAuf> aplay -l показывает наличие звуковых интерфейсов, но aplay сам не производит звук.
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/asound/cards - если тут что-то есть, то дрова грузятся. И можно попробовать вычистить настройки пульса и альзы если есть из хомпапки
<[Raiden]> Если там ничего нет, то какие-то модули ядра не подгружаются или звуковуха отключена в биосе.
<[Raiden]> Это первое что в голову приходит
<[Raiden]> я убежал, дела.
<ArtemZ> woof
<tagezi> в молчанку играем?
<artus> вечер
<tagezi> artus: и тебе.. злой человекин )
<artus> я не злой, я просто не приемлю человечество и его правила
<tagezi> это всё потому что ты не можешь принять свою природу )
<artus> воот каакраз свою то природу я принимаю с распростертыми обятьями, но она конфликтует с УК :D
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> когда у убунту придёт system-d? =)
<artus> зачем?
<artus> ей апстарта ее не хватает?
<artus> или чего там у нее
<tagezi> космонавт сказал что апстата больше не будет
<tagezi> так как сообщество простив (имееться ввиду дебиан) то его сообщество (имеется ввиду он сам) не будет больше разрабатывать эту прикольную штуку
<artus> слабак :D
<tagezi> да ваще )
<artus> ну да, без дебьяна жеж он далеко не улетит по ходу
<tagezi> да он ваще не улетит без него..
<artus> и ваааще, хочу телепорт, плазменную пушку, звездолет и че нить что сможет потушить солныыышкооо
<tagezi> ты не ту профессию выбрал )
<artus> ну для начала сойдет бутылко джина и карп, как его готовят в моей любимой китайской ресторанке :D
<artus> а потом уже можно наводить порядки и насаживать свою диктатуру
<tagezi> слишком большую нужно бутылку джина, чтобы из карпа получить звездолёт с плазменной пушкой )
<artus> ну чтож, прийдетцо обойтись табуретом и подручными предметами интерера :D
<tagezi> если сслку задавать изображением, то родительским элементом у нас будет тег a или div?
<tagezi> ссылку*
<artus> ты неправильно все делаеш
<tagezi> почему это?
<artus> ссылку надо в док, док в архив, архив в облако, ссылка на облако в фотку ...
<tagezi> нужно нанять человека который будет думать за меня?)
<tagezi> =))
<artus> а вотку графитом на стене в виде шаржа изобразить, вот, так будет полностью соответствовать целосности картины мира
<tagezi> не, это здорово, и даже, наверное, практично... но мы не любим простых решений )
<tagezi> чото, я совсем html забыл ((
<artus> нууу, если хочеш усложнить ... рисуй все это на внутренней стороне сейфовой двери в каком нить банковском хранилище, вверхногами, во внеурочное время :D
<artus> див тебе зачем? ты в таблицу это суеш? через img суй куда хочетцо
<tagezi> да потому что блогспот всё пихает в дивы
<tagezi> там секст, ну я для пояснения кидаю картинки.. так как это скрины, то делаю в виде ссылки на большую картинку..
<tagezi> и чото они какието слишком кривые получаються (
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, привет.... а что такое секст? (
<tagezi> текст
<tagezi> хотя если учесть что я его 4 дня писал, то наверное просто т убрать )
<Sergey_IT> хороший термин ты придумал )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-18
<vamadir> народ у меня впрос по freeradius. Пробблема, не могу настроить пароли в виде MD5. Только как текст
<vamadir> народ у меня впрос по freeradius. Пробблема, не могу настроить пароли в виде MD5. Только как текст
<andrex> лог на пасту
<andrex> и конфиг
<vamadir> andrex: а какой адрес ?
<andrex> pastebinit бубубу
<andrex> ссыль сюды
<vamadir> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6952774/
<andrex> http://freeradius.1045715.n5.nabble.com/FreeRadius2-daloRAIUS-mschap-problem-No-Cleartext-Password-configured-td2834782.html
<vamadir> andrex: не то
<andrex> конфиг где?
<vamadir> andrex: 1 мин
<vamadir> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6952819/
<vamadir> radiusd.conf
<vamadir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6952832/             sites-enable/default
<andrex> все нето
<andrex> у тя пароль как записан?
<vamadir> vamadir в md5
<andrex> вродь должно быть чет типа md5-passwd "кракозябры"
<Ilshat> привет. я как то установил Intel Graphics Driver и после этого графика стала подтормаживать. кто-то сталкивался с этим или может кто знает, как исправить это дело
<vamadir> vamadir    MD5-Password    :=    3e9d170daf7d0002f3970fe558492dac
<vamadir> andrex: слушай я вот тут читаю мануалы. Там чтото про rlm pap сказано.
<andrex> mschap те зачем если не пользуеш?
<Anton2d> Всем привет. Кто сталкивался с жуткими лагами междумордия при подключении вебудава ?
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=193213.msg1880746#msg1880746
<Anton2d> запись лагов http://youtu.be/BcR_xnHc5Rk
<Anton2d> Вопрос собственно как выявить виновника лагов.
<vamadir> andrex: ну дак, пока просто настроить а потом уже убирать лишнее
<andrex> vamadir, ну воткни его он может мд5
<Anton2d> top - не показывает аномальностей в процессах. Загрузка проца в норме.
<andrex> bob           MD5-Password := "0cbc6611f5540bd0809a388dc95a615b" а ты мне без кавычек ткнул
<vamadir> andrex: я вставку из phpmyadmin сделал.
<vamadir> там ковычки не нужны
<andrex> modules { pap { encryption_scheme = md5  } } вродь так должно быть
<andrex> ну и с другими кто может
<vamadir> andrex: ок, щас гляну
<andrex> а у тя тама в модулях ваще все скромно
<vamadir> andrex: в модулях я ничего не менял там все по стандарту.
<Anton2d> Моё видео не глянули ? Ну вдруг кто сталкивался? Не представляю куда копать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удалить  Intel Graphics Driver
<Anton2d> Чего... ? А это что вообще ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, ты про вебдав спрашивал
<Anton2d> стоит нвидиа, и лаги есть даже в текстовой консоли.
<Anton2d> тоесть, если я даже потушу иксы, подключу вебдав из тектовой консоли, то всё тоже самое - лаги.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вебдав от других хозяив пробовал?
<Anton2d> Проверял тоже самое в арче в реалке - все нормально. В убунте в виртуалке - тоже лагов не замечено. Только в реалке.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня box.com тоже притормаживает но не так сильно
<Anton2d> У меня притормаживает весь интерфейс, тоесть колом замирает. Неа... а какой еще можно попротовать ?
<Anton2d> А в смысле сервер - другой, да, пробовал несколько разных - все одинаково.
<Anton2d> box пробовал, yandex и 4shared вроде
<Anton2d> Больше нигде таких лагов не замечено, ни по самбе, ни по фтп, толко вебудав.
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, бу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скриптописатели есть?
<ubuntuawp> help
<ubuntuawp> exit
<ubuntuawp> quit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скриптоводы любители и профессионалы есть?
<SergeyIT> остались только дилетанты (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для грейсманкей есть скрипты просмотра видео с ютуба в штатном плеере. вот если бы для других сайтов поддержку расширили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скрипты тут http://userscripts.org/ например поиск по "video flash"
<[Raiden]> Купил в электричке китайские электронные  весы за 200 рублей, а в них ещё градусник оказался электронный.
<mayday> прям девайс с бонусом )
<[Raiden]> где бы глянуть запись хоккея россия-норвегия?
<rekcuFniarB> На оффсайте ж выкладывают
<[Raiden]> а линка нет?
<rekcuFniarB> http://www.sochi2014.com/
<rekcuFniarB> http://www.sochi2014.com/videotranslyatsiya?id=1654967
<[Raiden]> ок спс
<rekcuFniarB> Или для флешефобов: rtsp://russiasport-vod.cdn.ngenix.net/un4Aewo7ut/_definst_/mp4:russiasport/wowzacontent/201402181625hokkeymatchzavyhodvpleyoffmuzhchiny_1_001.mp4
<Sergey_IT> help
<andrex> with what?
<andrex> чета я за авайкалсо
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/7/4/0/b/e/abe0d6bdb1740344de7bfdef832.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/3/a/8/d/8/d00940bffd7ad090cb3d88820fe.jpg
<[Raiden]> ой канальчик не тот
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это ты такой на работе и дома?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> вроде того
<tagezi> plasma-nm каждый день обновляют... к чему бы это?
<Sergey_IT> вспышки на солнце
<tagezi> может
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у тебя пакет usb-modeswitch-data обновляеться?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: как это не знаешь?
<Sergey_IT> сегодня 60 пакетов обновилось, к примеру
<[Raiden]> Расскажите что-нить ещё про 14.04
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://itmag.es/59Sje
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да пока обновляеться 2 раза в день и при этом сырая очень.. переодически виснет
<tagezi> иногда не понятно что делает грузя проц
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], сегодня пошустрее стала
<tagezi> в ЛО 4.2 часто умирает контекстное меню.. поясками его востанавливать приходить.. и всё какое-то медленное, что ли
<[Raiden]> ещё 2 месяца до релиза. Чего-нить может поправят
<tagezi> будем набеятся.. а проидёться на дебиан валить )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вот этот пакет не обновляеться даже по dist-upgrade
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, посмотри в top, иногда процесс click ( от lightdm) постоянно создается - это и грузит
<tagezi> наверное.. я пока не особо копаюсь
<tagezi> пакет этот бесит.. уже 2 неделю весит и не обновляеться, почемуто
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня обновляется и этого пакета нет в сообщении
<tagezi> странно
<tagezi> может его удалить нафиг?
<tagezi> а он у тебя вообще есть в системе? )
<Sergey_IT> есть
<Sergey_IT> версия 20120815-2
<tagezi> и чото у меня ядро 3.13.0-5 не хотит удаляться (
<tagezi> по ауторемув
<Sergey_IT> я его еще не удалял
<Sergey_IT> там с этим ядром какие то баги были
<Sergey_IT> которые быстро залатали
<tagezi> коллекционируешь заплатки или баги? )
<Sergey_IT> успею еще  стереть )
<tagezi> а у меня версия пакета 20131113-1
<tagezi> хм
<tagezi> во.. переустановил я его
<tagezi> пойду перезагружусь.. посмотрю что натворил в итоге )))
<tagezi> вроде работает )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ещё есть такая штура.. не критичная, но иногда выбешивает.. приложение показывает что оно загружаеться.. и показывает и показывает....
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> курсор иногда веером раскладываеть..
<tagezi> но это наверное прабла с моими дровами на видюху
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а у тебя пропоузд включено?
<tagezi> не говори на моём языке.. я его не понимаю )
<tagezi> proposed?
<Sergey_IT> да, в источниках обновления
<tagezi> да вроде всё включено
<Sergey_IT> так выключи - пропозед для разработчиков, для тестирования - это экстрим
<tagezi> угу, асидеть на альфе2 это так, чисто по прикалыватся )
<Sergey_IT> так работает все )
<Sergey_IT> но с 10.04 и 12.04 было лучше при тестировании
<tagezi> ну, космонавт всё более не вменяемый.. надеюсь его голосование реально приспустило на землю с его алмазных звёзд, и он начнём думать головой а не межтазабедреной полостью
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://itmag.es/1SJpQ
<tagezi> новый нм
<[Raiden]> вот это интересно
<[Raiden]> было бы неплоохо если бы нм для кде научился делать из вифи-адаптера точку доступа.
<[Raiden]> а то я скриптом делаю
<[Raiden]> может и сча умеет, но я не знаю как
<tagezi> я тоже )
<tagezi> добавилось две картинки.. самалётик гасит всё соединения
 * tagezi тыдфщ
<tagezi> вроде работаю )
<[Raiden]> Это прям как на андройде )
<tagezi> да все в одну сторону пашем.. своих идей де нет
<justit> ребят, может кто с открытием портов помочь?
<Sergey_IT> щас открывалку достанем
<andrex> дык они все окрыты поумолчанию
<andrex> man iptables
<Sergey_IT> параноики сначала все закрывают, а потом спрашивают, как открыть
<[Raiden]> Если у вас паранойя, то это не значит, что за вами не следят :)
<justit> мм, на роутере открыл, в iptables открыл, пров говорит, что не закрывает, снаружи все равно не чекаются..
<[Raiden]> justit: напиши что-нить поподробней
<[Raiden]> в роутере наверное пробелмы , там может пробросить надо
<[Raiden]> а значит вопрос для форума по роутерам
<Sergey_IT>  justit, а за роутером открыт?
<justit> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 1194 -j ACCEPT - так добавлял. порты 1194 udp/443 tcp, в нетстате нигде их нет, в роутере открывал и пробрасывал
<justit> но роутер и вправду ведро, мб и он
<justit> всмысле за роутером?
<justit> у провайдера?
<justit> говорят, что открыты
<Sergey_IT> у тебя в локалке
<justit> нет локалки
<Sergey_IT> а зачем роутер?
<Sergey_IT> подключись напрямую
<justit> вай фай раздавать. А вообще адсл просто. Некуда такое втыкать.
<Sergey_IT> а говоришь локалки нет, с другого компа по вайфай попробуй проверить
<tagezi> у меня компьютер, 2 телефона, 3 планшета, 2 ноута.. всё это сидит в инет через роутер, но лакалки нет
<tagezi> новая модель сети? )
<tagezi> проблемма может быть в прове.. он может и открыл порты, а вот пробросить не захотел )
<Sergey_IT> жуть. Это не жизнь
<tagezi> да,жуть -это не жизнь )
<tagezi> andrex: тест
<tagezi> о_О опять спит
<Sergey_IT> у меня все в локальной сети - удобно )
<tagezi> да у меня тоже.. как-то привычнее иметь локалку, чем придумывать каждый раз новые можели )
<tagezi> д*
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/02/19/meteor/
<Sergey_IT> опять не попал
<[Raiden]> ПРосто нибиру оказалось меньше в размерах
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> да он вообще обыно пишет не в тот канал )
<tagezi> обычно* )))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а ты ведь не преподаватель, да?
<Sergey_IT> нет... а что, похож? )
<tagezi> не, просто хочу понять как примеры лепить для объяснений
<tagezi> у меня на каждый пример куча времени уходит
<tagezi> кстати.. щас скрин сделаю
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/47DeN
<[Raiden]> http://www.adme.ru/illustration-and-photography/nevozmozhno-poverit-chto-eto-rossiya-634655/
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а цифры тяжело вбить разве?
<tagezi> всмысле? это график по оф статистике росстата
<tagezi> щас ещё один найду
<Sergey_IT> не надо... понял
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4DhNp
<tagezi> тоже с росстата...
<tagezi> но данные все на 2008 год к сожалению.. сейчас поговаривают что статистика улучшидась
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-19
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> есть визуализаторы алгоритмов из исходного кода под убунту?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть хотетели смотреть видео без флеша
<tagezi> эм.. этотутпричем
<tagezi> в html5 для просмотра видио не нужен флешь.. эт так..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ога. только он на ютубе. и попробуй его использовать на других сайтах
<onbot> какойнить вкторный редактор и руки с мозгами)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "Здравствуйте, Виктор, редактор с руками и мозгами"
<onbot> да мне пофиг я тупо цылку на видео капирую в тотем и зырю все че не лень
<onbot> вот ща топ гир буду зыреть)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> onbot: вот нужно типа того, что бы ссылку выцарапывало и скармливало smplayery
<tagezi> видео всёравно где, а не только на ютубе..
<tagezi> html5 не привязан к ютубу.. а если безмозглые разработчики сайток не знают что этим можно пользоваться, это их личный геморой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот попробуй например с zoomby в html5 посмотреть, с отключеным flash
<tagezi> это что такое? ещё одно творение быдлокодера?
<tagezi> мне пока хватает что разбирать и читать..
<tagezi> если у них мозга нет, и нравиться копипастить всякую хрень в код, вместо того что бы дать просто ссылку на ролик, ну что поделать.. мои соболезнования..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: зумби ру. типа легальный кинотеатр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, в андроиде он выдает как раз html5
<tagezi> чото я о нёмне знаю.. хреновая лигенда, какаято )
<onbot> а типа как ivi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да как иви
<tagezi> иви?
<onbot> tagezi,
 * tagezi завидует людям у которых есть время заниматься хренью
<onbot> а мня бесит жумла и хостер на котором спайт на жумле, 1 потому что не предупреждает что версия пхп не та а потом благополучно загибается, 2 потому что досих пор на дохлой пхп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> onbot: чаще всего ссылку не получить, пока не начнется загрузка серии. а без flash получается вообще никак
<onbot> а у мня хром
<onbot> тама есть флеш)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю насчет хрома. у меня arm и gnash нужные сайты не поддерживает
<onbot> ну я таких ваще незнаю о последнем разве что слышал тока)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> onbot: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_(%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%85%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B0)
<andrex> а то я чет испужалсо, кто это за меня тексты пишет тут)
<andrex> ааа ну про архитектуру то знаю, я подумал что какойто прог с таким названием есть))
<andrex> под дройд же есть флеш) а у тя тама че за зверюга такая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ну так под архитектуру родного флеша ждать вообще не приходится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты зачем маскировался?
<andrex> да фз, я сам удивилсо)
<andrex> прочто седня я ковырял провода где свич и прочий интрнет и  полетал знатно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: http://userscripts.org/ сайт со скриптами для greasemonkey. есть 'no flash" но все под ютуб. а как другой сайт прикрутить
<tagezi> andrex: тест
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> tagezi, беремен
<tagezi> тормознуто только как-то )
<tagezi> ты когда бота вернёшь на семто? )
<tagezi> место*
<andrex> когда решу вернуть бота на место)
<tagezi> нада тебе забанить фильмы напрочь, что бы тебе было делать нечего и ты начал заниматься делаом )
<andrex> он вотпуске, пущай отдожнет а то с 7 го года вджобывает
<tagezi> я думаю он этого не осознаёт )
<andrex> я тогда начну заниматся сайтом который придется тоже забанить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с 7-го года без выходных и отпуска? вы про КЗоТ не забыли
<andrex> я вон даже нексус 7 не могу поупать, так фильмами стал занят)
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> да пофиг, он прогуливал иногда еще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не прогуливал, итальянская забастовка была
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, мона передавать ссылку на страницу с видео какому нить ресурсу который выдает эти ссылки и потом грабить их с него
<andrex> ну либо думать для каждого сайта свой костыль ибо одни и теже костыли не работают на разных сайтах
<tagezi> чото обновы какито странные пришли..
<tagezi> думаю я не перезагружусь.. обновились все настройки в /etc
<andrex> я ваще потерял пол системы когда обновлялсо, потом обновил репы и дообнавлял еще пол системы вчера
<andrex> ща вот думаю ребутнуться иль пущай живет пока живет)
<tagezi> ну у тебя же самосборная система.. а у меня типа офицыально-неофициально поддерживаемая )
<andrex> ну я про бунту ща грю которая альфа албфастая
<tagezi> ну.. у меня вчера вроде нормально всё прошло
<andrex> у нее мир досих пор глючит пришлось его снести нафиг
<tagezi> он наверное так и будет глючить )
<andrex> можеш попробывать воткнув ubuntu-desktop-mir Жв
<andrex> xD
 * tagezi перезагружаться ушёл )
<andrex> прощай
<tagezi> andrex: прощаю )
<andrex> вот тыж гад, выжел всетаки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ага, понаделают костылей, потом к ним костыли придумывай
<tagezi> да, мне тоже андройд не нравится
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я обновился и перезагрузился (первый раз зависло, но это уже не в первый раз после обновления - раньше такого не было)
<tagezi> ну, у меня в 13.04 иногда паник славливал
<tagezi> эо всё потому что нефиг было мир и апстар пилить, нужно было то что есть до ума допиливать.. а космонавт хочет прославиться во все века и народых как Линус
<SergeyIT> дальше хуже будет
<tagezi> пазорище он нашего сообщества )
<SergeyIT> + его команда
<tagezi> ну, команду он подсебя подбирал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты не пробывал из исходников собирать алгоритм?
<tagezi> ну, автоматически конечно.. припомощи программок
<SergeyIT> алгоритмы только из исходников и можно собрать (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> алгоритмы можно описать в исходниках и только потом собрать
<SergeyIT> сначала надо в голове его сложить
<tagezi> сначала пишеться алгоритм, а потом исходник
<tagezi> но из-за того что сейчас прогеры в большенстве своём делают всё на оборот, получаеться что код вообще не читаем
<SergeyIT> это раньше так было... сейчас наоборот. Исходники берутся из инета, а потом остальное
<tagezi> когда читаешь большие проги, устаёшь сильно.. вот я и хочу, сделать по исходнику программы модель, и уже понимая сто этот мудак накопипастил читать его быдлокод
<tagezi> во.. блок-схема
<SergeyIT> я читал только о таких программах, вроде что то было... (
<SergeyIT> а что за прога?
<tagezi> енсть несколько, я уже откопал.. но они платные и на винду
<tagezi> мне даже 200 баксов не жалко.. только в винду не охото лезть
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да переодически попадаються проги.. взромозговые
<tagezi> а сейчас просто хотел глянуть как в ЛО построена отрисовка диаграмм.. чото она слишком тормазная.. я в qt намного большими значениями оперирую
<tagezi> прикинь
<tagezi> К сожалению многие школьные и вузовские преподователи не осознают, что блок-схемы - это пережиток дострукторной эпохи в программировании (FORTRAN, BASIC).
<tagezi> нада писавшим это пальцы поотрубать по самые плечи =(
<SergeyIT> некоторым надо... встречал таких
<tarokinoe> rm символическая_ссылка - удалит только ссылку или и то, куда эта ссылка указывает?
<andrex> unlink link rm link пофиг вобщем удалит симлинк
<andrex> rm link/ то будет егого
<tarokinoe> я проверил , удаляет только ссылку
<tagezi> вычитал что у Dia есть надстройка.. нужно потестить
<SergeyIT> в 14.04 новое ядро приехало
<tagezi> 10
<SergeyIT> ага
<tagezi> угу.. вроде работает
<SergeyIT> спасибо за проверку... я вечером обновлюсь )
<tagezi> plasma-nm опять обновился.. они его прям так активно пилять.. наверное опилки долетают )
<[Raiden]> Они наверное тоже читали о прогнозах, что будет много планшетов в 2015 году. И готовятся , чинят беспроводные ифейсы.
<[Raiden]> что бы потом в плазму-актив засунуть без изменений
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: может ты от скуки костыли поковыряешь?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Я не на столько скучаю. И необходимость отправки багрепортов не на родном языке тоже нагоняет скуку.
<[Raiden]> Так что я просто в ожидании релиза.
<[Raiden]> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я вообще то про другое
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> кде 4.12.2 пришло в ппа для 13.10
<SergeyIT> 13.10 скоро умрет
<[Raiden]> а 14.10 ещё не родился.
<[Raiden]> А разговаривать вообще научится месяца через 3 после релиза )
<only_you> 14.04 вполне себя
<SergeyIT> у меня 4.12.2 кде-рантайме
<SergeyIT> и без рра
<[Raiden]> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=29024
<[Raiden]> soundKonverter
<[Raiden]> Линуксы на облаках http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/digital-ocean-ubuntu-share.png
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KElementary+Theme+Package?content=160317
<[Raiden]> Возможно это заменит Непомук http://community.kde.org/Baloo/Architecture
<tagezi> чо, нашли книгу по алгоритмам поиска и сортировки данных? )
<[Raiden]> наверное уже перевели первую главу на индийский )
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39127
<tagezi> они придумали виндовс милениум )
<tagezi> там такойже глюк был с отстованием меню от панели если сделать её скрываемой )
<[Raiden]> 7 гномов и белоснежное кде
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> да.. гномоподобных стало много слишком
<tagezi> и.. это может говорить о разном.. либо пользователи настолько любят его, что пытаеться улучшить какие-то мелочи, либо он настолько плох что им не возможно пользоваться.. при этом возникает возникает вопрос о интелектуальном развитии этих пользователей
<tagezi> .. не возможность освоить новую среду, а делать кастыли над инвалидной каляской...
<[Raiden]> форки на 50% состоят из недовольства чем-нибудь или даже больше.
<[Raiden]> Может путь г3 уникален и забавен, но видимо где-то они промахнулись
<[Raiden]> Промахнувшихся можно разделить на 2 лагеря. Первые понимаю что промахнулись и пытаются что-то исправить, другие идут намеченным путём , несмотря на творящийся ппц из-за этого )
<[Raiden]> Проект гном скоере к последним относится.
<tagezi> не понимаю любовь наших програмистов к джаве и питону. ну нафига дестоп окружение делать на этих языках?
<tagezi> неужели так тяжело полистать справочник по с++?
<[Raiden]> в плане явы думаю исторические мотивы и многоплатформенность.
<[Raiden]> А вот на питоне я ничего интересног оен помню кроме простейших морд к другому софту
<tagezi> половина дров в убунте для принтеров на питоне написана
<tagezi> наверное поэтому их хрен настроешь
<[Raiden]> а.. мб. Редко печатаю и покупал что бы сразу заводилось
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39128 - Официально представлены первые производители смартфонов на базе Ubuntu
<tagezi> и наяве теперь тоже включают кучу фигни всякой.. ибо типа zdf e dct[ gj evjkwfyb. d lbcnht tcnm
<tagezi> ява у всех по умолчанию в дистре есть
<[Raiden]> я немного сталкивался с js , не такой плохой язык.
<tagezi> а потом сидишь думаешь: "Что же это моя системка так тормозит и глючит?"
<[Raiden]> я со знанием баша смог поправить кое-что )
<tagezi> поравить да.. синтаксис языка не плохой.. но он настолько не аптимизированый, что для железа это просто жесть какая-то
<[Raiden]> делал русификаю 1 меню в расширении для гном3. Я целый месяц им пользовался.
<[Raiden]> цию*
<tagezi> руссификации нужно выносить в отдельный файл как и требуют стандарты для многих языков.. а не заниматься переводом в коде
<tagezi> чел который занимаеться переводом интерейса вообще может быть не знаком с программирование.. нафига оно есму? он должен быть нормальным переводчиком
<tagezi> поэтому твой твой пример показывает лишь удобство создания кастылей в приложениях криворуких быдлокодеров
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, есть мнение, что С, С++ умер... скоро ASM умрет, команды процов будут на джава скрипте
<tagezi> есть мнение что алгоритмы больше не нужны.. можно писать интуитивно )
<tagezi> наверное, поэтому и получается глючное убожество
<Sergey_IT> да кто ж сейчас пишет - копипастят
<tagezi> эм.. я пишу =)
<tagezi> причем начинаю с с анализи и er-модели всегда, потом алгаритм, а потом уже код.. а иначе 2 раза больше время тратишь на всё это.. и обычно получаеться глючное нечто
<Sergey_IT> каюсь, но всегда сразу кодировать начинал (
<tagezi> я не священик, так что бог простит )
<Sergey_IT> хотя... когда-то это было на бумаге )
<tagezi> кодить можно сразу если очень простая вещь, и всё можно уместить в голове.. это бывает редко очень..
<Sergey_IT> если хорошо продумать, то можно и сразу
<tagezi> обычно, если хорошо думаешь, то то о чем думал в начале уже забыл.. хотя у неговорых "хорошо подумать" послушать звон в голове )
<tagezi> некоторых*
<Sergey_IT> работал в одной команде - документации никакой не было, все в коде, а проект до сих пор жив (20 лет уже)
<tagezi> незнаю.. мне тяжело.. я пытался разобраться в LO, но у меня кишка тонка... не, через неделю копаний я начал понимать что к чему.. но например почему тормозят вычисления при их новых модификациях и усовершенствованих специально проведёных для ускорения
<tagezi> этого процеся, я не могу понять
<tagezi> где-то они реально косячат, но нужно алгоритм воссоздать,чисто по коду бегать между классами тяжело очень
<Sergey_IT> профайлером смотреть надо, где время жрет процесс
<tagezi> датам скорее двойные петли сделаны для совместимости разных данных, ну и не опримальные блоки информации беруться, может ещё и не оптимальны алгоритмы используються
<tagezi> надаче буду седеть без инета, покопаюсь что у них там
<tagezi> Профайлинг («англ. profile» — профиль) — это понятие, обозначающее совокупность психологических методов и методик оценки и прогнозирования поведения человека на основе анализа наиболее информативных частных признаков, характеристик внешности,
<tagezi> невербального и вербального поведения.
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: не понимаю.. объясни )
<Sergey_IT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Profiler_%28computer_science%29
<Sergey_IT> http://www.linuxforu.com/2011/06/code-profiling-in-linux-using-gprof/
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: спасибо, по разбираюсь.. +1 инструмент - это всегда хорошо
<tagezi> http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2014/02/19/the-new-board-of-directors-of-the-document-foundation/
<tagezi> совет новый у них теперь )
<Sergey_IT> да ну их )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCJ8DYHbTLo
<[Raiden]> tagezi: перевод был не в коде, была правка функции что бы локализацию для меню подхватило
<tagezi> ну, в нормальных языках это делаеться регуляркой с заключением надписей на чужом языке в l10n("")
<tagezi> так что в знании языка необходимости нет
<[Raiden]> Там был вызов апи показывающий меню, а не текст.
<[Raiden]> только не правильный
<tagezi> я себе даже представить такое не могу ) и славо богу, наверное )
<tagezi> наши предшественники столько грабель сломали, что на очередные наступать не очень хочеться
<[Raiden]> ну есть допустим меню переход в гном2. Что бы ег овызвать не нужно писат ькакие-то пункты или текст, тольк офункцию для вызова меню
<[Raiden]> и её можно в жс вызвать так, что она не локализуется.
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере так было сделано в той версии расширения.
<[Raiden]> да и не в этом суть была моег осообщения. Язык и его синтаксис не очень сложные.
<tagezi> у жс си подобный синтаксис.. я нормально читаю что одно что другое.. разница лишь в классах
<tagezi> но работает жс раз в 50 медленне чем то что написано на с++.. когда это точечьно, это не страшно.. не замечаешь, а когда этого становиться много становиться ка-то тормазнуто
<[Raiden]> Ну, чтож поделать.
<tagezi> жс разрабатывался как язык для выполнения в браузере, когда под тучу браузеров на разных платформах нужно выполнить како-то задание.. причем если страницы им пересыщены они реально начинают подвисать, даж на современных компах
<[Raiden]> будем надеяться что скриптинг будет только к месту )
<tagezi> угу.. qt толкает жс для написания полноценных приложений для декстопа
<tagezi> так что скоро он будет везде
<tagezi> интересно, как можно трактовать фразу: "Информационные системы Росстата находятся в открытом доступе." на сайте росстата?
<tagezi> у налоговой прямо лицензия висит, в которой сказано что она совместима с CC
<tagezi> [Raiden]: слушай, а если из вчеразнего графика о науке убрать Россию он будет меньше негатива вызывать? )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: наверное
<tagezi> я просто для статьи уже замучился искать красивый, показательный график.. всё какоето "неочем"
 * tagezi офигеть насколько разное у людей восприятие к статистике )
<[Raiden]> Вложения в науку может быть ещё придут. Если учесть что 15 лет назад в стране был оголтелый бандитизм и всё, то не так всё плохо. Как раз сегодня читал про переход микрона на 65нм техпроцесс и видел новость  с фотками с российского метеоспутника..
<[Raiden]> Это тоже в каком-то смысле нечто околонаучное
<tagezi> я на этот график вообще смотрел как на красивую картинку.. потому что я кручусь в сфере науки.. и мне расказывать не нужно как она унижаеться.. и мне больше былоо интересно что китай сделал такой рывок можный что перегнал даже германию.. у которой наука
<tagezi> реально на очень высоком уровне
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/5VlYL
<tagezi> как-то так
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-20
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> я угощаю )
<andrex> обеда, никому не дам
<andrex> потому что прошла обеда
<andrex> а вот и блудень, всречайте)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> и сразу ругаться
<tagezi> andrex: твой?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> тотже
<tagezi> вернулся с майлана? )
<tagezi> наотдыхался )
<andrex> с майдана вернулся он а не майлана
<tagezi> да )
<tagezi> это ьыл политический камуфляж )
<tagezi> был*
<tagezi> cracklib-runtime - это что за чудо? о_О
<andrex> а фз
<andrex> чет с бд и паролями связяно
<andrex> ппц
<andrex> есть у кого файл м етров 50 скачать
<[Raiden]> чегож ты, в инете файл не можешь найти?
<[Raiden]> Ну вот я кому-то выкладывал 60мб http://yadi.sk/d/cObi9Zrs1k0ir
<andrex> да фигня всякая попадается
<andrex> неа не то мне прямая ссылка нужна
<andrex> либо скорость отдачи уг либо сцыль как в яд
<[Raiden]> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/linux-3.13.3.tar.xz
<andrex> ппц
<andrex> ща попробую)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> =)
<Anton2d> есть 100 метров ;) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/34188596/nevedomayahuynya.iso
<tagezi> я думал что ядро сейчас метров 200 весит )
<andrex> ну запакованое меньше
<andrex> Anton2d, ты гад
<andrex> @voice Anton2d
<Anton2d> А чё я виноват что такое название у файла ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: интересно, если тебя спросить что там, тебя забанят? )
<Anton2d> Нет, там все нормально, ничего запрещенного ;)
<Anton2d> темболее в трукриптовом контейнере с неизвестным паролем, так что ни кто не знает чё там.
<andrex> ну кто её туда запихал болюбому знает
<andrex> и во, вопрос на милиард текста
<andrex> как называется тулза записывающая консоль в виде текста, всмысле файл мона воспроизводить тока он состоит из всяких знаков их даже когда вспроизводиш можно выделить и копирнуть)
<andrex> [Raiden], спасибо, хороший файл дал) православный
<andrex> как я сам то не допер туда сходить
<tagezi> andrex: ты решил всем мозг сломать?
<andrex> да
<andrex> тоесть нет
<andrex> если я сломаю всем мозг то я не узнаю что эт за тулза
<tagezi> я, например, так и не понял что за утилита
<tagezi> > записывает вывод монитора в файл, состоит из знаков, его можно воспроизвести, выделить и копирнуть )
<andrex> ща найду и покажу как это вглядит)
<andrex> ы
<andrex> а помоему нарыл че за тулз
<andrex> ttyrec
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<frilansfer> Привет! Меня видно!?
<frilansfer> Помогите настроить разрешение экрана... Драйвера по умолчанию из реп не дают вариантов более чем 1024хХХХХ
<frilansfer> Хотя даже датчики в NvidiaSettings показывает (температуру).
<frilansfer> Нужно 1080р. :)
<onizu> hi
<onizu> can someone help me install jolicloud-desktop-environment please?
<andrex> !en > onizu
<ubuntuhelp> onizu, please see my private message
<onizu> i added the ppa:jolicloud-team/ppa and updated apt-get
<onizu> hmm.. извини, я не хорошо говорю по-русски
<onizu> )
<onizu> но я буду попробую
<andrex> onizu, есть каналы на которых вам будет возможно удобнее общастья #ubuntu-in #ubuntu
<onizu> andrex, да , знаю, я уже на #ubuntu
<andrex> ок
<onizu> можешь ты help мне?
<onizu> помощь
<andrex> onizu, версия какая убунты
<onizu> 13.10
<onizu> saucy
<andrex> поменяй на precise в /etc/apt/sourcelist.d/название ппа
<andrex> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jolicloud-team/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main както так должно поучится
<andrex> обнови источники и попробуй поставить
<andrex> должно получится
<andrex> onizu, ^^^^
<onizu> да,
<andrex> читай выше все :D
<onizu> читал )
<onizu> using google translate
<andrex> делай пробуй
<onizu> да, подожди
<andrex> просто владелец ппа не утрудился созать пакеты для твоей ubuntu
<onizu> кстати, я get an error while apt-get update
<onizu> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jolicloud-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<onizu> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/jolicloud-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<andrex> onizu, да видел я что ты писал на убунту, поменяй saucy на precise
<onizu> /etc/apt/sourcelist.d/название ппа ---- у меня нет directory sourcelist.d
<onizu> но есть /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<andrex> один момент
<onizu> конечно
<onizu> andrex, ?
<andrex>  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jolicloud-team-ppa-*.list
<andrex> onizu, это тебе если что)
<onizu> у меня есть: jolicloud-team-ppa-saucy.list  и jolicloud-team-ppa-saucy.list.save
<andrex> редактируй jolicloud-team-ppa-saucy.list
<andrex> поменяй в нем saucy на precise
<onizu> and what about .save?
<onizu> а что об .save?
<andrex> onizu, резервная копия
<andrex> onizu, пускай лежит, нетрогай его)
<onizu> так мне не надо edit ему? (.save)
<andrex> нет без .save
<onizu> ok
<andrex> 00:40:54      andrex | редактируй jolicloud-team-ppa-saucy.list
<onizu> done
<onizu> теперь apt-get update?
<andrex> yep
<onizu> no error this time
<onizu> ничто error этот время
<onizu> (sorry for bad russian)
<[Raiden]> )
<onizu> now going to install
<onizu> andrex, problem
<[Raiden]> onizu: you can go to english channel
<andrex> proycon, какая?
<andrex> щит
<onizu> http://pastebin.com/vebdgNc3
<onizu> @andrex
<proycon> что?
<andrex> proycon, промазал
<proycon> а :)
<andrex> onizu, Depends: liblua5.1-posix1 but it is not installable поставь его
<onizu> proycon, are you the unilang admin from netherlands?
<proycon> onizu: lol, yes :)
<onizu> hahaha
<proycon> small world :)
<onizu> wow man
<onizu> yeh :D
<onizu> proycon, learning russian now?
<proycon> for a long time, without much success :)
<onizu> proycon, i had been there under the nick 'derek'
<proycon> oooh! hah :) I remember :)
<onizu> :)
<andrex> stop it
<proycon> извините
<andrex> да ладно
<proycon> я здезь не очень активный
<andrex> мы знаем
<onizu> sorry andrex
<andrex> просто вследующий раз в приват общайтесь
<onizu> E: Package 'liblua5.1-posix1' has no installation candidate
<andrex> мда проблемка
<onizu> да...
<onizu> ну?
<[Raiden]> пакет не для той версии убунты или вообще дебианвоский, наверное
<andrex> да либа была её удалили из репов
<andrex> а пакет из ппа
<[Raiden]> значит надо искать эту либу либо пакет под эту версию дистра
<[Raiden]> либо собирать самому
<andrex> тока вот почемуто несорали для 13.10
<[Raiden]> идём в гугл и ищем статью по тексту: как я собираю бэкпорчу deb
<[Raiden]> и вперёд... Если нет готового.
<[Raiden]> на инглиш сами переводите )
<onizu> but the .deb would also require these dependencies
<onizu> 'liblua5.1-posix1' например
<onizu> fine, so this thing is not made for saucy
<onizu> :(
<[Raiden]> just find this package or make\rebuild  for this version
<[Raiden]> )
<onizu> hmm
 * andrex порылся в нете
<andrex> xnj,s cj,hfnm tve ghbltncz rexe gfrtnjd gthtcj,hfnm
<andrex> чтобы собать ему придется кучу пакетов пересобрать
<[Raiden]> он может и не луа собрать, а то что хочет поставить, с текущей убунтовской версией луа
<[Raiden]> может и прокатит
<[Raiden]> Мне лень вникать
<andrex> https://github.com/jolicloud/jolicloud-desktop-environment
 * onizu clicks
<andrex> ну эт я на сам пакет
<andrex> https://github.com/jolicloud а тут вся остальная каша которую нада собирать
<andrex> а некоторые пакеты начинают требовать старых либ и их тоже придется пересобирать итд и вобще там цикличиские зависимости)
<andrex> вот тебе и приемущество лтс релизов, в которых с бухты барахты ничего не удаляют
<andrex> onizu, попробуй найти недостающие пакеты в сети, может они не сильно критичны для системы и не потребуют сломать половину её
 * andrex ушел ковырять сайт
<onizu> есть что-нибудь как jolicloud-desktop-environment?
<onizu> ку
<onizu> кууу
<tagezi> кукушонок
<tagezi> или ё там.. вечно путаю
<andrex> хы я вродь собрал, тока фз поставится или нет
<andrex> onizu, скачай его с гита и собери с помощю dpkg-buildpackage
<andrex> !search deb build
<ubuntuhelp> Found: debconf, maintainer, gdebi@deb, crash@debug, ddebs, debugging@debug, build-dep, hardware, vsftpd, .deb@deb
<andrex> хм
<andrex> тупой бот
<andrex> !deb-build > onzu
<andrex> правда придется поковырять зависимости... ибо в jolicloud-desktop-environment собирать то нефиг
<tagezi> о, ЛО обновился в репах уже
<andrex> да пофиг
<tagezi> наверное не зря они вчера в совет убунточела
<tagezi> приняли
<andrex> у мня гит затупил, качает всего 30 килобайт в сек
<andrex> или килобит фих поймеш его
<tagezi> твой личный гид? )
<andrex> неа
<tagezi> а ты от куда качаешь?
<andrex> github.com/jolicloud
<andrex> чет меня пробило собрать это чудовище
<tagezi> зачем оно тебе?
<andrex> да просто побидить захотел
<andrex> мне оно нафиг ненужно
<tagezi> если нечем заниматься создай форк КДЕ, пусть райдена разорвёт на 2 =)
<andrex> а оно даже при закачке сопротивляецо
<andrex> я щас тя забаню как зачинщика бунта
<tagezi> тебе не нравиться 2 райдена? )
<andrex> мне ненравится форк кде
<tagezi> когда один спит, второй ошибаеться каналом постоянно )
<tagezi> ну, я бы от туда индусов бы выгнал, и пакестанцев.. пусть знания JS применяют в другом месте
<[Raiden]> Ну, меня форки мало интересуют. Я хочу некоторой стабильности. Половина фороков которые сча появились и новых де, вымрет через 2-3 года
<[Raiden]> а кде будут
<andrex> ппц скока этот nickel-browser весит то, уже 80 метров вытянул а все 1 процент....
<onizu> hi
<onizu> i think i'll try something else that is still being maintained for saucy
<onizu> я думаю что я буду try что-нибудь что будет ещё ... supported для saucy
<onizu> блин
<tagezi> чо?
<[Raiden]> Говорит что собирать лениво, и будет что-то другое пробовать :) Вольный перевод.
<Anton2d> andrex, ttyrec при записи кидает это в консоль: vns1: command not found
<Anton2d> но таки записывает и проигрывает потом, странная ошибка.
<andrex> а че ты пускаеш перед этим?
<Anton2d> гном терминал
<andrex> странно, у меня все норм
<Anton2d> в нем обычный баш
<andrex> наверно потому что на альфе проверяю)
<Anton2d> А вообще штука веселая ;)
<Anton2d> В текстовой консоли надо попробовать как будет.
<snql> http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Раздел_диска
<Anton2d> варвары!
<Anton2d> Забанить!
<andrex> заскринить
<Anton2d> ну да, а потом забанить
<andrex> нада дописать: вы трупы оба! (c)Афтар статьи
<Anton2d> В текстовой консоли без ошибок работает, и даже четко записывает всю работу псевдографики.
<tagezi> чото гугл меня разачаровывает ваще напроч в плане поиска (
<Anton2d> А меня в плане глюков с языками, не может запомнить настройки что искать надо на русском.
<Anton2d> Т.к. локаль в системе английская, он не смотря на свои внутренние настройки - ищет на инглише.
<tagezi> ну, да.. это как у меня в скайпе, всё поруски кроме дат..они заразы по фински )
<tagezi> но поис меня растраивает, потому что фиг чего нужного найдёшь.. всякий бред выходит.. всё что угодно кроме того что нужно
<tagezi> и я зык запросов они изменили так, что теперь им что пользуешься, что не пользуешься
<Anton2d> Ну надо применять финты с расширенными командами поиска.
<Anton2d> ИИ - пока что в отпуске, лет еще на 50 ;)
<tagezi> да не помогают они в гугле..
<Anton2d> яндыкс кстати заметно по немного другим алгоритмам работает, иногда и правда лучше, особенно на русском
<tagezi> единственное что хорошо, что он всегда находит статьи в википедии
<tagezi> я всю сесию сидел на яндексе.. правда прищлось отключить статистику запросов, иначе он тоже начинал глючить
<Anton2d> особенно ужасно когда он начинает на безобидный вопрос выдавать ролики с ютуба
<tagezi> в итоге я выковыривал с простор интернета нужную инфу )
<Anton2d> перелазим на duckduckgo ? ;)
<tagezi> у украинцев прикольная статистика, они включают в неё что угодно, кроме России,но пишут на русском =))))
<Anton2d> мне нравится его короткое имя ddg.gg  ;)
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/5lDfp
<tagezi> ну нафиг твою утку )
<Anton2d> на конечно же он на инглишь расчитан ;)
<Anton2d> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0220/h_1392922340_7664176_48fbc6a602.jpeg
<tagezi> лан, всем удачи.. встретимся )
<justit> Добрый вечер, такая проблема: появился второй индикатор сети на панели юнити: indicator-network-service, которого нет в автозагрузке и сам поднимается после убивания.. Что с ним делать?
<rusman> justit посмотри parent pid процесса, который его создает в top
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teAFgtHWDso
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-21
<alexzulu> шалом.
<Anton2d> Если кто пользуется guake, проверьте работалиет ли ^G или echo -e "\007" ?
<Anton2d> такое ощущение что он фильтрует вызов системный. Потому как в Гтерминле все работает.
<grad-data> всем привет!
<grad-data> can i get cloaked?
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> гугл работает, я спокоен
<[Raiden]> )
<grad-data> тест
<ubuntuhelp> grad-data, Понг.
<grad-data> Привет всем!
<grad-data> Есть кто из Москвы?
<grad-data> Ищу докладчиков для апрельского Инсталлфеста
<SergeyIT> 1 апреля?
<andrex> я,я,я,Я
<andrex> не из Москвы :D
<ctrlok> ищу линукс админа в Киеве, ололо
<ctrlok> если тут борда предложений
<andrex> ищу кого забанить за рекламу :P
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ищу....
<ctrlok> ну мне не обязательно в Киеве, так что не реклама
<andrex> а мне не обязательно не реклама достаточно намека на обьявление
<andrex> -не
<ctrlok> не намека на не обьявление?
<grad-data> SergeyIT, на конец апреля. Примерно 26-ое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> grad-data: сразу после релиза ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> инсталфест Багалов :)
<grad-data> JohnDoe_71Rus, нет. Релиз будет в апреле. ХЗ когда точно. А в мае народа в Москве не будет. Поэтому последняя суббота апреля.
<SergeyIT> а чего там обсуждать - ставь и "радуйся" )
<ctrlok> а как же поныть про нововведения?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для этого есть форум, гуглгрупп и прочие площадки
<ctrlok> никогда этот ваш интернет не заменит теплого и лампового нытья при личной встрече
<andrex> приезжай ко мне, хочу посмотреть :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39156
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/02/21/142804/ - в видео из этой новости на 1 из компов стоит убунту юнити
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-22
<justit> Всем привет, такая проблема: впн-туннель (через openvpn) нормально запускается из network-manager, этот же конфиг при запуске из консоли не работает. Логи говорят: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring... Решение с askubuntu (http://goo.gl/cVYhp6) откатить libgcrypt11. Делаю:sudo d
<justit> pkg -P --force-all libgcrypt11; собираю либу постарше, ребут. Зависимости просят либу, проблема с впн не решена. чяднт?
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> знаю
<justit> Добрый вечер, такая проблема: впн-туннель (через openvpn) нормально запускается из network-manager, этот же конфиг при запуске из консоли не работает. Логи говорят: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tun0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring... Решение с askubuntu (http://goo.gl/cVYhp6) откатить libgcrypt11. Делаю:sudo
<justit>  dpkg -P --force-all libgcrypt11; собираю либу постарше. Зависимости просят либу, проблема с впн не решена. чяднт?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-23
<Anton2d> test
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Ну понг, и что?
<Anton2d> Да ни чё! Такое ощущение что irc.freenode.net не пашет, вот чё.
<andrex> а вчера вечером кряхтело оно, я ваще порубицо не мог)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAr-rE1RVIA
<snql> [Raiden]: это ты?
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<snql> tagezi: не прошел
<tagezi> перзагрузиться нужно )
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> ну, вот )
<tagezi> странно, кде говорит что языковая поддержка являеться не полной, нужно установить доп пакеты
<tagezi> систему только что обновил.. какая нафиг не полная? о_О
<[Raiden]> обновление обновляет существующие пакеты.
<[Raiden]> А настройка локализации предлагает доставить другие.
<tagezi> а я думал при обновлении ставятся необходимые зависимоти тоже =)
<tagezi> у меня кстати всё по русски стало.. как-то само, без этого флажка )
<[Raiden]> Ну, необходимые для работы пакетов - да. Необходимые для полной локализации - не факт.
<tagezi> а нафига они нужны то тогда?
<[Raiden]> Ну ты такие вопросы задаёшь. Програмист вроде. Локализация может не состоять в зависимостях или в состоянть в необязательных.
<[Raiden]> Может кому-то , допустим нужна русская локаль, но не нужна русская справка и русский ифейс.
<tagezi> не, я просто не понимаю нафига он мне постонно вылазит что типа индус который писал всё это забыл что пакетам нужно зависимости выставлять и версии пакетов, что бы они сами обновлялись, а не просили 250 раз ставить одно и тоже
<[Raiden]> Вылазить должно 1 раз ,если согласился.
<[Raiden]> По крайней мере так в текущем релизе )
<tagezi> а типа если отказался то будет доставать пока не доканает? )
<tagezi> если оно так нужно, то почему оно автоматом не тянеться?
<tagezi> ае сли оно мне нежно, то нафига оно постоянно мне напоминалки шлёт? вляблена в мои клики "отмета"? )
<andrex> иди просписть, вот че я думаю
<andrex> ой я дурень...
<andrex> AddHandler application/x-httpd-php53 .php
<andrex> suPHP_ConfigPath /opt/php53/lib
<andrex> решает мою головную боль
<Anton2d> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Понг понг понг...
<Anton2d> С днем, всеневоздушных, землекопательных, морскосухопутных сил, и безсилия!
<andrex> Anton2d, ты имей ввиду что у меня 6 утра когда тама у тебя фз скока)
<Anton2d> А у меня всего 4 ;)
<andrex> ну а я тока встал и почисти зубья
<Anton2d> Во блин мне тока через 3 часа вставать, везет ине
<[Raiden]> что имею , то в виду (с)
<[Raiden]> или ввиду )
<Anton2d> Ага, лучше иметь то что вводить, чем куда.
<[Raiden]> На самом деле спорно.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-16
<|rapidsp|> дожил блин, на канале эппл сижу....
<SergeyIT> у них все яблоки надкушенные, не противно?
<|rapidsp|> до пятен на коже :)
<|rapidsp|> нифига никто ниче не знает
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-17
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> вопрос по зарузке ситеми
<kashel> как заставить plymouth сразу старотвать
<andrex> !plymounth > kashel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='plymounth'
<andrex> !plymouth > kashel
<ubuntuhelp> kashel, please see my private message
 * andrex завис над очепяткой
<kashel> просто интересно
<|rapidsp|> а прокси умеет аутентифицировать по сертификату?
<|rapidsp|> Как например апач
<UNIm95> Народ. появился вопрос: как в QtCreator из *.h перейти к реализации метода в *.cpp если есть только метод прописан только *.h
<UNIm95> То есть метод пока без реализации.
<UNIm95> Черт. Надо было внимательней смотреть. ПКМ на метод ->Refactor->Add Definition
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> молодежь, кончай спать!
<ross_> как можно выяснить разрядность установленной операционки?
<Sergey_IT> uname -a
<ross_> Sergey_IT, в смысле, если в выхлопе i686, то 32?
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> или 386
<ross_> Понял, спасибо!
<Sergey_IT> а вообще подсчитать можно...  вытаскивай из ядра по разряду и считай
<ross_> )
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-18
<PQR7> Гуглил, искал по форуму, не могу решить проблему:
<PQR7> монтирую сетевую cifs шару, хочу иметь доступ на запись для своего пользователя и для пользователя www-data
<PQR7> но получается либо одно, либо другое, а как вместе?
<PQR7> попытка 1 (ни у кого нет доступа на запись): //192.168.20.115/filesfolders$ /mnt/filesfolder cifs user=guest,pass=,iocharset=utf8,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,sec=lanman 0 0
<PQR7> попытка 2 (мой пользователь в консоли может писать, www-data не может): //192.168.20.115/filesfolders$ /mnt/filesfolder cifs user=guest,pass=,iocharset=utf8,uid=ad,gid=ad,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,sec=lanman 0 0
<PQR7> попытка 3 (мой пользователь НЕ может, www-data может писать): //192.168.20.115/filesfolders$ /mnt/filesfolder cifs user=guest,pass=,iocharset=utf8,uid=www-data,gid=www-data,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,sec=lanman 0 0
<PQR7> как сделать доступ на запись для ВСЕХ?
<PQR7> и косвенный вопрос: на что тогда вообще влияют параметры dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777?
<PQR7> во всех трёх попытках у папки /mnt/filesfolder права видны как drwxrwxrwx - почему же либо я, либо www-data, либо мы оба не можем туда ничего записать?
<Z3R0> привет
<Z3R0> как паставить виндовс медиа плеер под убунту?
<oles__> ишь че удумах окаянный
<iLabs> Привет всем
<iLabs> Как можно установить Ghost One на Убунту 14.04.1
<iLabs> ?
<iLabs> Кто знает помогите
<UNIm95> iLabs: Wine в помощь
<ross__> äîáðîãî âå÷åðà
<ubuntuhelp> ross__! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<aleksei`> вечера
<royek> помогите пожалуйста
<royek> пишу из голой консоли
<royek> иксы не запустились
<royek> из за того что в гуи утилите "драйвера" ну или как то так. поставил галочку на драйвере и применить.
<royek> как откатить на старый дравер?
<royek> ноутбук с встроенной интел картой и дискретной нвидиа
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-19
<iLabs> Привет
<iLabs> Кто знает прог похожее на IP Blocker для Линукс Убунту?
<sonofanoob> вживую серваки никогда не разбирал не трогал, спросить глупостей хотел, мне ведь ничто не помешает снабдить бэушный proliant dl360 винтами HGST HTE721010A9E630 ?
<ROKO__> привет
<ROKO__> есть вопрс.
<ROKO__> я пытался сделать промена на ядро
<ROKO__> debian/rules editconfigs
<ROKO__> отредактировал lowlatency config других не трогар
<ROKO__> и после завершение menuconfig сбой
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-20
<SergeyIT> утра
<SergeyIT> посоветуйте софт для проверки компа (проблема с зависанием, редким)
<svetlana`> fsck, memtest, что ещё не знаю
<SergeyIT> svetlana, это все пройдено... надо какой то стресс для всего... сейчас прогами нагрузил - копирование, кино, память забил, пока работает...
<andrex> SergeyIT:  Phoronix Test Suite, unixbench если актуально
<SergeyIT> щас гляну
<andrex> можеш еще ченить на жабе запустить))
<andrex> ппц, на боте нифига нет про стрестесты или бенчи, ток чет про память, не порядок
<red_shuhardt> кто нить юзает SpaceFM ? откуда его ставить можно?
<red_shuhardt> репозиторий ppa:mati75/spacefm - безопасный?
<red_shuhardt> а, ссоррии, он есть в репах убунты.
<SergeyIT> уфф
<SergeyIT> andrex: спасибо, натестировался
<red_shuhardt> установил самбу, но при запуске, после ввода пароля администратора окно настроек на мгновение открывается, и тут же закрывается. Что делать?
<red_shuhardt> Сижу под лубунту с i3wm.
<Sergey_IT> вечера-ночи
<VMV> ку
<VMV> при смене языка системы выскакивает предложение сменить наименования папок в хомяке, как вызвать это предложение если поставил галочку больше не спрашивать?)
<Sergey_IT> найти, где конфигурится, и поменять руками
<Sergey_IT>  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<VMV> ага, спасибо!
<Sergey_IT> получилось?
<NanoZombie> есть кто?
<NanoZombie>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Sergey_IT> никого
<NanoZombie> а надо как то ник свой зарегестрировать?
<Sergey_IT> надо
<Sergey_IT> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<NanoZombie> а если не зарегать
<NanoZombie> то мои сообщения не будут отображаться для остальных?
<Sergey_IT> но я же вижу, пока операторы не запретят
<NanoZombie> аа. просто я подумал, что возможно видят только те, кто тоже не зарегал свой ник
<NanoZombie> спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-21
<aleksei`> утра
<svetlana`> aleksei`: привет
<andrex> aleksei`: вечера svetlana` суток :)
 * andrex вечно всех распугиват :(
<aleksei`> капец, засинфлудили мне апач (((
<svetlana`> айай
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<usr0> Народ, где можно найти конфиг от iptables? iptables.conf искал - не помогает.
<usr0> Но правила откуда-то берутся. Пробовал искать по содержимому файлов с паттерном в виде куска конфигурации - тоже безрезультатно.
<usr0> Кто может помочь?
<pnzqrchos> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> pnzqrchos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Alex_______> Кто-нибудь может выяснить почему на ubuntu 14.04 заблочен локальный порт 80?
<Sergey_IT> незалочен
<Alex_______> curl localhost
<Alex_______> => curl: (7) Failed to connect to localhost port 80: Connection refused
<Alex_______> на этом порту у меня сейчас исправно работает nginx
<Alex_______> But How can I get process what process blocked port 80
<Alex_______> How can I get process blocking port 80
<Alex_______> на всех портах кроме 80 запросы проходят
<Alex_______> в /var/log ничего не удается отследить
<Alex_______> Connection reset by peer это не то
<Alex_______> процессов на 80 кроме nginx нет никаких
<Alex_______> в iptables ничего не заблочено
<Alex_______> в hosts тоже
<Alex_______> sudo nmap -sS localhost -p 80
<Alex_______> => 80/tcp closed http
<Sergey_IT> nginx выруби и посмотри нмэп снова
<Sergey_IT> хотя тоже закрытым укажет (
<Sergey_IT> а проверь все порты
<usr0> А через другие порты работает?
<Sergey_IT> кто?
<Sergey_IT> может у тебя он на 8080 стоит
<Loafer> есть кто?
<Loafer> whoami
<Sergey_IT> ты Loafer
<Loafer> спасибо )
<artemz> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<artemz> что заносить?
<Sergey_IT> привет же ж
<neoromantique> Привет
<neoromantique> А есть Русский оффтопик канал? =)
<artemz> neoromantique: в каком смысле оффтопик?
<artemz> по винде чтоли? врятли
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-22
<andrex> !offtopic
<ubuntuhelp> #ubuntu-ru это канал для поддержки пользователей Ubuntu. Пожалуйста пройдите на #ubuntu-ru-offtopic для разговоров на другие темы. Спасибо.
<svetlana`> neoromantique: я пользуюсь каналом ##russia
<svetlana`> а то этот -offtopic только я и бот
<andrex> угу там никго нет)
<aleksei`> утра
<mikail_> nickserv Mikail
<stivballmer> hello, how i can compile kde on freebsd?
<astrobeglec> non compile!!! The path.
<altin> привет ребята
<altin> неужели ирк до сих пор используется =)
<Sergey_IT> нет, он просто существует
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-22
<oduvanchic> Здарова народ!
<oduvanchic> почта не отправляеться с xampp где капать ? )
<tagezi> утра все
<tagezi> м*
<oduvanchic> кхе кхе
<fobo7> привет всем
<fobo7> есть кто
<andrex> чечече?
<fobo7> кто знает можно ли на телефоне meizu m2 mini сбросить пароль блокировки
<fobo7> ?
<andrex> гугли meizu m2 mini hard reset
<andrex> это вобще не кнам
<fobo7> просто может у кого было
<andrex> я тут думаю ниукого китайфона токого небыло тут даже)
<tagezi> некоторые до сих пор на симбиане телефоны юзают :)
<fobo7> andrex: не хуже айпонта работает, только айпон стоит в 5 раз дороже
<andrex> tagezi: меня обижат)
<UNIm95> fobo7: из тебя плохой рекламщик meizu
<andrex> и да у мну не понтофон а нексу и ваще с 5 ведройда скрин лок даже перепрошивка не снимает)
<andrex> или с 6того
<andrex> хмм
<andrex> а на мейзах там толи цунаген толи ваще свой китайский ось или все вместе
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-23
<ketaran> так, у меня нет проблем с кодировкой? :)
<flegontoff> Доброе утро Мужчины!! С днем Защитника Отечества!! УРА! УРА! УРА!)
<ketaran> flegontoff:  ну, подарили тебе носки? или силиконовую вагину? :))
<flegontoff> )) пока незнаю, рано ушел на рабту вечером чтото из этого подарят)
<flegontoff> ketaran:  ну так как ты отозвался можешь помочь с установкой flash плеера ? на убунту 14.04 х64  ?
<flegontoff> в мозиле не прет чето
<ketaran> flegontoff: я против проприетарщины, у меня нет флеша. могу предположить, что нужно подключить соответствующий ppa.
<ketaran> flegontoff: зато могу порекомендовать силиконовые вагины, думаю, что это является хорошей альтернативой траху с флешом ;)
<flegontoff> ну елси это поможет , то ок!
<flegontoff> за вагину нужно платить, а флеш бесплатный
<flegontoff> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   и все заработало
<ketaran> flegontoff: apt-get remove vagina && apt-get install brain выдаёт мне, что виртуальный пакет woman будет удалён, а пакет brain теперь удалён и надо ставить brain-man, что делать?!
<ketaran> а если я пытаюсь поставить пакет brain-man, то он не ставится, поскольку конфликтует с виртуальным пакетом woman :'(
<flegontoff> ketaran:  а ты apt-get install -f наиши , зависимости у тебя jn woman )
<andrex> tux ~ # apt-get install -f
<andrex> -su: apt-get: команда не найдена
<andrex> хехе
<flegontoff> в переди sudo))
<andrex> ~ # <------- зачем?
<flegontoff> кто нить имел опыт с gnuradio ?  жаль что русскоязыного чата нет на эту тему(
<ketaran> flegontoff: поверь, если ты осилишь гнурадио, ты будешь иметь опыт... имения гнурадио :)
<flegontoff> пару недель назад приобрел sdr-rtl  юсби свисток, поиграл с ним, хочется что то больше чем слушать копов, наблюдать за самолетиками)
<ketaran> flegontoff: ну а это то хоть у тебя взлетело?:) рассказывай, чего наслушал
<flegontoff> да взлетело !) да ни чего интересного,  DSD пакет установил для декодирование ни че сложного, а вот с GSM  пока не пробовал))
<ketaran> flegontoff: Майор Пахомов, передайте полковнику Братишке, что хлеб прибыл на место. Далее действуем по плану и чистим парашу вилками. Конец связи. http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/mercantily/44534023/7712/7712_original.jpg
<zomer> Добрый день. Очень нужна помощь.
<zomer> Есть кто живой?
<zomer> Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста.
<UNIm95> !ask> zomer
<ubuntuhelp> zomer, please see my private message
<UNIm95> zomer: Понял? Что теперь сделаешь?
<zomer> Установил Ubuntu 14.04 при установке указал "Установка вместо windows 7". Можно ли получить доступ к данным которые содержалиьс на диске D?
<oduvanchic> нужна помощь живые есть ?
<anon4ik> привет, есть кто живой?
<oduvanchic> я
<anon4ik> шик
<anon4ik> вопрос:
<oduvanchic> ахахах
<oduvanchic> у меня у самого вопрос
<anon4ik> есть fdisk, при создании раздела просит указать ФС
<UNIm95> Да что за день.
<oduvanchic> и не один
<oduvanchic> но тут глушняк
<anon4ik> затем нужно создать саму ФС командой mkfs
<anon4ik> зачем 2 раза указывать тип фс?
<UNIm95> zomer: запусти утилиту disks
<UNIm95> или диски
<oduvanchic> daemon www-data что это такое
<UNIm95> если там будет виден ntfs раздел то просто подключи его и пользуй данные
<andrex> zomer: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<UNIm95> !ask> oduvanchic
<ubuntuhelp> oduvanchic, please see my private message
<UNIm95> !ask anon4ik
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask anon4ik'
<UNIm95> !ask> anon4ik
<ubuntuhelp> anon4ik, please see my private message
<anon4ik> лол
<anon4ik> всегда юморили такие ограничения в чате
<oduvanchic> http://drupalalsur.org/videos/solucionar-el-error-warning-you-are-not-using-encrypted-connection
<oduvanchic> у меня эта проблема
<UNIm95> zomer: начнем с того что надо писать в общий чат.
<UNIm95> И да плохо
<zomer> Совсем без вариантов даже часть данных вернуть/восстановить?
<andrex> zomer: читай выше и ваще он у тя раздел поттер чтоли?
<UNIm95> oduvanchic: ты канал перепутал. тебе к испанцам/итальянцам надо.
<UNIm95> zomer: и покажи вывод команды sudo fdisk -l
<UNIm95> zomer: но не сюда!
<UNIm95> !pastebin | zomer
<ubuntuhelp> zomer: pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<oduvanchic> мда я в шоке, зачем мне надо к сипанцам если я на русском пишу
<zomer> получается так, когда спрашивают "Вместо Windows 7" очевидно думаешь что установка будет производиться на раздел C
<kocmoc> =)
<UNIm95> oduvanchic: Ты сам сказал у меня проблема как по ссылке. Но мало кто тут знаком с испанский/итальянский
<andrex> ну я думаю что ты выбрал всетаки использовать весь диск) ибо да
<oduvanchic> ну там примерно же должны люди понимать по командам что происходит
<andrex> zomer: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85#foremost
<oduvanchic> WARNING: You are not using an encrypted connection, so your password will be sent in plain text. Learn more.
<oduvanchic> вот такую ошибку друпал выдает
<zomer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15179458/
<UNIm95> zomer: Если винда стояла на D то запишет на D
<zomer> нет винда стояла на C на D ничего не было
<UNIm95> zomer: да. ты стер диск
<kocmoc> UNIm95: zomer: Как в Unity/Gnome-Contorl-Center значки 32х32 сделать =)
<andrex> zomer: выши читай
<andrex> oduvanchic: ssl выруби или вруби по друпалу к друпала разрабам
<UNIm95> kocmoc:  Эм? а там разве не векторное все?
<UNIm95> Или в чем вопрос?
<UNIm95> anon4ik: если сказано в мануале так сделать то делай
<UNIm95> andrex: а человек перешел ко второй группе людей =)
 * UNIm95 сегодня очень добрый
<kocmoc> UNIm95: там то векторное, unity-control-center читает .desktop файлы, но если к примеру указать иконки .png скалирование не работает, значки 32х32 отображает в 48х48 масштабе
<kocmoc> у меня где-то был скрин, там были значки 32х32, так что в принципе это можно сделать, вопрос как?
<UNIm95> kocmoc: Ищи скрин.
<kocmoc> UNIm95: https://distrowatch.com/images/screenshots/ubuntu-11.10-settings.png
<kocmoc> так что, это возможно
<UNIm95> kocmoc: а у тебя как?
<kocmoc> у меня по дефолту 48х48 и без понятия как это поменять
<UNIm95> kocmoc: в Тема не размера значков?
<kocmoc> в файле .desktop который грузит unity-control-center в опции Icon= можно напрямую указать значок 32х32, только толку нету никакого от этого, UCC просто растягивает эту иконку до границ 48х48
<kocmoc> тема тут вообще не причем, на скрине стандартная тема humanity как и уменя
<UNIm95> kocmoc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83099/how-to-change-desktop-icon-size
<kocmoc> а какое отношение desktop icon size имеет к unity-desktop-center?
<UNIm95> kocmoc: тебе в системе поменять надо или только одном прилодении?
<oduvanchic> дааа!!! решл проблему но только непонятно как это произошло )))
<kocmoc> UNIm95: посмотри еще раз внимательно на скрин, там в наутилусе стандартные иконки 48х48, а в UCC 32х32, это не имеет отношения к Desktop Icon size и уж тем более к рабочему столу, UCC возможно так откомпилирован, я просто хотел узнать можно ли без компиляний это сдела
<kocmoc> ть, вот и все
<kocmoc> к тому же, на скрине значки нормальные 32х32, не размыты, это их родной масштаб
<oduvanchic> создал файл <?php echo(exec("whoami")); ?> он мне выдал daemon, я его к папкам как пользователя применил и все заработало
<UNIm95> kocmoc: кажется сделано так: Системная тема с иконками в размер~32. Лаунчер увеличен. В наутилусе начальный зум сделан 125%
<UNIm95> Или что-то в этом роде.
<oduvanchic> КТо этот daemon и откуда он взялся ? )
<UNIm95> oduvanchic: Советую прогуглить про понятие демона в unix осях
<oduvanchic> спасибо
<UNIm95> kocmoc: + еще в теме иконок были не все иконки приведены к одному размеру.
<kocmoc> UNIm95: нет нет, в наутилусе по дефолту значки 48х48
<UNIm95> kocmoc: тема иконок в среде устанавливается глобально.
<UNIm95> Если чего-то не хватает подставляются то что помечено default
<kocmoc> UNIm95: UCC берет не глобальные настройки, а свои, на скрине это явно видно, при чем тут дефолт? да и вообще программы используют иконки, а не иконки говорят программе какие иконки программа должна использовать =)
<kocmoc> в UCC гвоздями прибито выводить значки в 48х48, но это можно изменить, вопрос именно в этом и заключался
<andrex> походу пересобирать или в папке с этой тулзой заменить значки или удалить ненужные
<andrex> я чет конфигов почти никаких ненаыл)
<kocmoc> где тут 125% - http://i.stack.imgur.com/6v1gr.png
<andrex> колупайся /usr/share/unity-control-center/ или пересобирай
<kocmoc> andrex: пересобрать любой дурак сможет, я хочу понять есть ли возможность без компеляний это сделать
<andrex> я сказал что ненашел
<andrex> можеш полазить в папке
<andrex> вобще этот сраный гномоюнитей ущербен в плане кастомизации)
<andrex> вечно нада в стили дезть или вобще никак
<kocmoc> мне просто не нравятся лошадиные размеры значков по дефолту, из-за них этот контрол центр на пол экрана разворачивается =)
<andrex> или удали ненужные размеры иконок может прокатит
<andrex> правда до первого обновления)
<kocmoc> кстати этот скрин еще версии 11.10, так что кому-то таки удалось еще тогда сломать шаблон
<andrex> я не юзал 11 ветку ваще
<andrex> просто поглядел и выкинул
<andrex> а щас вобще никакую пока не юзаю)
<kocmoc> я с 10.10 перепрыгнул сразу на 14.04, поэтому не в курсе чего там было
<kocmoc> andrex: а с чего пишешь с винды штоле гыыы
<andrex> угу :D
<andrex> Linux tux 4.5.0-rc4+ #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 9 09:54:42 UTC 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<andrex> запилил короче ядро в винду
<UNIm95> andrex: ты пока единственный юзер с кастомным ядром у винды
<andrex> есть для семеры пае ведро кста чтоб 32 бтка видела всю память оперативную
<andrex> кастомное)
<kocmoc> а если 64 влупить, увидит?
<andrex> фз
<kocmoc> 64 Gb
<andrex> загрузится ли вобще
<kocmoc> =)
<andrex> а ну дак должно
<andrex> тока толку то от этого больше 4х на процесс не отдаст
<kocmoc> тогда в чем смысл?
<andrex> можно много калькуляторов запустить)
<andrex> и забить всю память
<kocmoc> гыыы
<kocmoc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_eDo2mdPR0
<andrex> и первый комент про обаму
<kocmoc> хаха
<kocmoc> казалось бы где взаимосвязь винды и обамы? а вот...
<UNIm95> kocmoc: вопрос в том что бы материнка эти 64гб поддерживала. А то видел материнку под ddr1 с максимальным разрешенным объёмом 768метров
<kocmoc> не материнка а биос, или в данном случае uefi bios это уже может легко =)
<andrex> проц
<andrex> вы оба не правы гг
<andrex> и контроер
<andrex> тоили драйыер фз как его правльна эти микрухи
<kocmoc> с какого я не прав, в биосе можно опции вырубить и хрен их увидишь
<UNIm95> andrex: не прав тут только производитель материнки. Так как этот идиот прописал в биосе это жесткое ограничение.
<andrex> короче там много чего должно быть от физической возможности мамки до воткнутого в нее проца
<UNIm95> И фиг ее отключишь
<UNIm95> andrex: ddr1 тогда контроллеры памяти были еще в северных мостах. Только АМД начала интегрировать контроллер памяти в проц
<andrex> в биосе щас нет ограничения памяти а вот в контролерах всяких да и щас почти вся мамка в проце тока порты подруби и питальник дай)
<UNIm95> andrex: сейчас контроллер памяти в процессоре. Раньше был в северном мосте
<andrex> дак а ддр 1 помоему больше 512 небыло) и и то чаще стояло 2 слота или 3
<andrex> вот в серверных могло быть 6
<UNIm95> andrex: а вот фиг. У моей мамы до сих пор стоит AMD64 x2 4400+ с 4гб рам
<UNIm95> Сокет 939
<andrex> фз я не видел ваще ддр 1 на гиг)
<andrex> да и оно както непотребно 4 гига ибо винда видит 3 скопейками а 64 бита ставить толку ноль)
<UNIm95> Там 32 бит убунта бегает
<andrex> хмм тиран
<andrex> заставил маму линуксятить)
<UNIm95> И тетку и бабушку
<UNIm95> Admin1488:
<UNIm95> Admin1488: Сорри не тебе
<UNIm95> Черт. какой офигенный трек: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShSELif0x98
<OmenRa> доброго времени суток!
<OmenRa> есть люди, пользующие freeBSD?
<tagezi> угу, 35 человек
<tagezi> половина из которых боты, наверное :))
<andrex> /j #freebsd
<andrex> ппц у нас тут справочная чтоли)
<andrex> нада топик поменять)
<tagezi> справки бесплатно на любые темы
<tagezi> ? :)
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> andrex: ещё можно "гадаем на таро на любые темы" :)
<andrex> гадаем на картах снимаем сглаз по телефону
<OmenRa> палехче! че взъерепенился? я же не номер и цвс кредитки спрашиваю
<OmenRa> у меня проблема с перлом и эксимом (фря) не могу скомпилить эксим
<andrex> /j #freebsd
<andrex> дубль2
<andrex> @voice OmenRa
<yurau1504> сайт упал
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-24
<deadman> доброй ночи!
<yurau1504> да
<ketaran> yurau1504: ты тут ещё? :) не спишь? :)
<yurau1504> нет
<SmOkE_RU> Утро доброе, живые е? Помогите с SFTP не получается ограничить доступ на домашний каталок. Все равно пускает в остальные
<andrex> ChrootDirectory /home/user итд http://blog.antage.name/posts/sftp-chroot-%D0%B2-%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%88%D0%BD%D1%8E%D1%8E-%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BA%D1%83.html
<SmOkE_RU> Только что по этой статье все сделал, после этих манипуляций не конектит вообще на сфтп
<andrex> про ще ваще сделать 700 права на домашние директории и все кроме рута и владельца никто нифига смотреть не сможет)
<SmOkE_RU> ))
<ketaran> SmOkE_RU: надо делать chown root:root /home/user ; chmod 755 /home/user , на который ты указываешь chroot  в openssh.  а внутри уже создаёшь каталог, который пользователю принадлежит. да, вот так вот через жопу.
<ketaran> andrex: ну и, конечно, когда юзер зайдёт по ssh, то он будет видеть только разрешенный каталог и должен будет туда писать. а вот в свой рутовый каталог он писать не сможет. это немного неудобно
<ketaran> SmOkE_RU: пинги
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> みなさん、こんにちは
<andrex> и тебе не хворать
<tagezi> UNIm95: э
<tagezi> у анимешников свой канал :)
<andrex> да он типо привет всем сказал
<andrex> типо
<andrex> под азиата косит)
<klaisens> /msg nickserv register
<UNIm95> andrex: как белорус в германии может косить под азиата?
<andrex> да фз ваще
<andrex> че белорус забыл в германии)
<UNIm95> andrex: деньги
<UNIm95> Все как всегда просто.
<SmOkE_RU> ketaran, спасибо за помощь, решил я отказаться от сфтп, теперь мучаюсь с vsftp, те же задачи, но снова проблема, либо доступ есть и за пределы домашнего каталога, либо доступа вообще нет...
<ketaran> SmOkE_RU: ftp в 2016-ом? да Вы - извращенец!
<SmOkE_RU> Ну а что поделать)
<SmOkE_RU> Какие альтернативы то ? сфтп?
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: А в чем вопрос?
<SmOkE_RU> фтпарь надо настроить на локальных пользователей что бы им был доступен и виден только домашний каналог
<SmOkE_RU> В моем случае vsftp
<SmOkE_RU> Вот вчера 6 часов на такую простую штуку убил, ну правда сначала маялся с SFTP но потом забил.
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: А что сложного? Вроде даже тут рпо это написано: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0/ftp_server
<UNIm95> Пункт защита ftp
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, именно так и делал, без результата. по анониму все ок, работает как надо, а вот на локальных пользователях не хочет.
<UNIm95> А какие ошибки были в логах?
<SmOkE_RU> Ошибок не было
<SmOkE_RU> Если все по гайду, захожу под лок пользователем, но виду все каталоги
<SmOkE_RU> Без гайда, по лок. пользователям не пускает
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: ты точно chroot_local_user=YES делал? И рестарт?
<SmOkE_RU> Да, и фтпарь рестартил
<UNIm95> А chroot Для анонимуса делал?
<SmOkE_RU> Даже думал, может он рестартится криво, стопал, роверял что не работает и снова запускал
<SmOkE_RU> Для анонима нет
<UNIm95> Скорее всего доступ к другим каталогам шел через анонима.
<UNIm95> У само был ftp с такой ситуевиной. но у нас небыло анонимов.
<SmOkE_RU> хм
<SmOkE_RU> Попробовать анонима выключить?
<UNIm95> Пробуй.
<UNIm95> Вообще нафиг нужен аноним в приватном серваке?
<SmOkE_RU> Да не такой он и приватный
<SmOkE_RU> А мне с фтп удобно что-то друзьям скинуть можно))
<UNIm95> А почему бы не поднять 2 ftp?
<SmOkE_RU> вот о 2х фтп я даже не задумывался))
<UNIm95> один приватный с разграничением и общедоступный с всем на чтение?
<SmOkE_RU> Ну вообще я думаю что идея хорошая
<SmOkE_RU> Но в таком случае мне проще анонима выключить, и оставить по пользователям
<SmOkE_RU> Но это если получится ограничить чрутом
<SmOkE_RU> Пока не пробовал, сейчас проснусь окончательно, и буду пробовать
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: А ты откуда? Америка?
<SmOkE_RU> Да не, Москва, до 8 утра сидел с ФТПшником этим возился...
<astrmix> Всем привет )
<astrmix> Ребят а программы которые читает виндовс убунту не подерживает
<astrmix> ?
<andrex> wine
<andrex> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<astrmix> спасибо ))
<astrmix> еще вопрос есть у кого качественные прокси для контакта
<astrmix> или впн
<astrmix> Мне нужно скрыть свой айпи от контакта
<andrex> нет
<astrmix> печально
<andrex> юзай тор фиргейт или еще какую муть)
<astrmix> муть
<UNIm95> И нафиг прятать IP от vk? Если надо товарищ следователь тебя найдет.
<wendalinru> c xaker.org можно отправлять анонимные сообщения в Vk)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-25
<yurau1504> у меня обновление репозитариев выдает ошибку
<andrex> у меня микровалновка выдает ошибку
<D3n> Всем привет
<yurau1504> привет
<yurau1504> сейчас нормально
<tagezi> утра всем :)
<tagezi> а у кото обед - не утра :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня проблемка с LO
<UNIm95> tagezi: в 2012 я написал пару документов еще в ОО 3.* Сегодня LO их не открывает и сегфолтится.
<tagezi> сбой сегментации
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: в каком формате они?
<UNIm95> Угу. Причем сегфолт идет если я пытаюсь открыть файл даблкликом. Если с запущенного через Ctrl-O то все работает.
<UNIm95> tagezi: *.odt
<tagezi> очень странно... а это точно не крыса виновата?
<tagezi> если ЛО способен открыть документ, то ему всёравно как открывать... ну в теории
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15195462/
<UNIm95> tagezi: лог открытия файла
<tagezi> UNIm95: ошибка в джаве.. у тебя какая стоит?
<UNIm95> java version "1.8.0_72"
<UNIm95> Оракловская
<OmenRa> ставь OpenOffice
<UNIm95> tagezi:  хотя сейчас после горячего запуска офиса все ок.
<UNIm95> OmenRa: зачем тянуть умершую какашку в систему?
<OmenRa> UNIm95: <<< кто сказал, что какашку? кто сказал, что умершую?
<tagezi> UNIm95: я фигзнает, может есть какие-то настройки системы, может ещё что
<tagezi> OmenRa: сколько у АОО разработчиков?
<tagezi> UNIm95: если файлы не секрет, можешь баг накатать и приложить их
<tagezi> но я не знаю, будут его копать или нет, он не серьёзный
<tagezi> и не факт что это вообще ЛО виноват
<OmenRa> это как-то влияет на длину мерятельного органа? ИМХО, в моем случае, ОО работает стабильней ЛО
<UNIm95> tagezi: может очень даже быть. Я сам яву мучал сильно.
<UNIm95> OmenRa: возьмём банальное. Как у AOO с докх? У LO проблем гораздо меньше.
<OmenRa> еще одно, но уже IMHO: Java ставить лучше от Webupd8
<UNIm95> OmenRa: Да ты что? А какую яву они пакуют?
<OmenRa> UNIm95:<<< открывает/сохраняет без проблем
<tagezi> умные все такие, прям знатоки.. дисертации позащищали
<UNIm95> </безграничный злобный сарказм>
<OmenRa> злые вы. прям какие-то нереализованные :)
<OmenRa> у меня нет микрофона ;)
<OmenRa> UNIm95: <<< не знаю, что и куда они пакуют. Главное - без сбоев работает
<UNIm95> OmenRa: а ты не понимаешь что такое безграничный злобный сарказм?
<UNIm95> OmenRa: Webupd8 берёт ораклавскую яву. Нормально ее пакует в деб пакет.
<UNIm95> OmenRa: а теперь догадайся откуда я все это знаю?
<tagezi> какая разница откуда ты это знаешь? главное что у него есть своё имхо :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: мне для работы нужна оракловая ява с апдейтами. А ее нормально только Webupd8 и делает для дебов.
<UNIm95> Только человек не разбирается в чем отличие стандартной от оракловской явы
<tagezi> UNIm95: наверное, мне ява вообще не нужна, у меня там что-то стоит, я даже не парюсь.. вообще, в ЛО ява нужна дня нескольких расширений и Бэйс, в остальном она не нужна
<tagezi> я ни тем ни тем не пользуюсь
<UNIm95> Поверь. Это реально очень хорошо. Так как ява редкосное говнецо. Но на нем пол мира сидит.
<tagezi> я отношусь ко второй половинке :)))
<UNIm95> tagezi: неа. У тебя же мобила на андроиде. + ты наверняка пользуешся гуглом, а у них прям много-много-много явы
<tagezi> ну, пачкать систему мне не нйжно ради этого
<tagezi> вообще, у меня планшет на андройде и карта для одройда есть, но я как-то не очень их юзаю
<tagezi> вообще, если есть возможность не использовать яву я не использую
<OmenRa> нда-а... случай у вас, типа товарищи, клинический :) лучей бобра вам !
<UNIm95> OmenRa: Аргументируй.
<OmenRa> UNIm95: <<< что именно?
<tagezi> хотите тему для офтопика? помогите тогда. Как организовать калькулятор калорий?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что худеешь? =) На маркете андроида их достаточно.
<UNIm95> tagezi: или ты сам сделать хочешь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, 1) да :D надоело издеваться над своим организмом, таскаю 20 лишних кило на себе, 2) нужен обычный калькулятор в Кальке. То что на андройде нужно тестировать, оно часто врёт
<OmenRa> хватай идею: добавить расчет для диабетиков (хлебные единицы) + достать из любой больнички список диет
<UNIm95> У меня друг похудел на 20 кг. Сейчас может найду название проги
<tagezi> цели две, первая сделать себе вменяемую следилку, которой я буду верить, второе показать возможность организации данных в электронной таблице
<tagezi> UNIm95: название проги НМЖиБД
<tagezi> :D
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bulat.diet.helper_ru
<UNIm95> tagezi: на самом деле считать довольно просто. Самое главное купить кухонные весы.
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня есть таблица энергитической ценности, таблица расхода калорий при различной активности, иноговый вывод: вес, сколько съел, сколько потратил, разница, дианрамка всего этого.. задача удобно заносить данные
<UNIm95> Эм? а нафига таблица? На упаковынных продуктах вроде же все написано.
<tagezi> UNIm95: а щитать как?
<tagezi> UNIm95: альпинизм 640 кклорий/ч ? :))))
<UNIm95> tagezi: ну примерно так: Дневная норма для парня в офисе 2000кк. Ты решил съесть бутерброд из булки и диска колбасы.
<tagezi> американский футбол 521? лол
<tagezi> для дистроыика чтоли?
<tagezi> ржачный калькулятор :))))
<UNIm95> смотриш на пакет с булками. Одна булка=условно 100кк. диск колбасы еще 100кк вот ты съел 200 кк
<UNIm95> Черт. у меня друг с его помощью похудел
<UNIm95> tagezi: это скорее всего час тренировок
<tagezi> это всё понятно, мне интересно как это удобно аносить, и чтобы я мог это оценивать, а не смотреть в выдуманые шизофреником цыфры... точно Нужно Меньше Жрать и Больше Двигаться я и буз калькулятора знаю
<tagezi> UNIm95: при беге 10 км/ч при весе 80 кг человек тратит 854,40
<tagezi> за час
<tagezi> альпинизм намного тяжелее, да и многое зависит от скорости и сложности восхождения
<OmenRa> (10:38:40) OmenRa: 1800 ккал в день для человека, сидящего за компом - норма
<OmenRa> (10:39:38) OmenRa: выйти в режим для похудения без достаточной физ.нагрузки - 1500 (+ не жрать за 4 часа до сна)
<OmenRa> (10:40:21) OmenRa: продержаться так надо примерно 5 месяцев, тогда после этого организм не будет накапливать жир, как бешенный
<OmenRa> (10:41:20) OmenRa: лично мои наблюдения. скинул с 92 до 85. сейчас пытаюсь стабилизироваться, а потом скинуть до 79-80 и зафиксировать
<OmenRa> (10:42:43) OmenRa: либо жрать 2500 ккал, но бегать с утра и вечером по 5 км (не обязательно на износ)
<UNIm95> tagezi: быстрый гуглеж по теме сколько калорий тратится при альпинизме паказывает примерно тот же расхож калории.
<tagezi> UNIm95: гуглёж даёт кучу бредовых результатов, я уже перечитал учебники по гигиене и физиологии, так что понимаю о чем говорю
<UNIm95> tagezi: бег это звиздец нагрузка. Особенно стаерские/марафонские скорости
<tagezi> 10 км/ч это чуть быстрее чем бег трусцой
<UNIm95> tagezi: какой учебник? Название и страницу для альпинизма.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты знаешь как мериится расход калорий? :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: я в лучшей физической подготовке 7 км за 45 минут бегал
<tagezi> я 3 года назад бегал 10 км за час каждое утро как зарядку
<tagezi> это нормально
<tagezi> жена бегает каждое утро сейчас примерно 11-12 км в час
<UNIm95> хз. мне просто бегать сложно. Футбол бегать для меня прям супер.
<UNIm95> Но еще лучше джиу-джитсу
<tagezi> я не говорю что для всех это нормально, я сейчас хожу струдом, бег для меня фантастика :))
<UNIm95> Правда я увалень в 100кг веса =)
<OmenRa> карате-до, карате-после, карате-вместо :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: короче, чтобы померить расход калорий, человека запихивают в камеру, и мерют сколько он выделил тепла
<tagezi> при этом гигиенисты говорят, что так нельзя померить умственную нагрузку, только физическую
<tagezi> UNIm95:  а теперь раскажи мне, как мерили расход калорий у человека на высоте 3000 метров с рюкзаком 20 кг за плечами вбивающем крюки в скалу?
<OmenRa> взвесили до, взвесили после.
<OmenRa> разница - и есть расход каллорий
<UNIm95> tagezi: Альпинизм для большинства диетологов это полазить в закрытом помещении по стенкам.
<tagezi> UNIm95: другая математика: 1 г жира = 9 ккол, то есть 1 кг = 9000 ккол, это значит что со скорость 8 км/x нужно бегать 14 часов чтобы сбросить 1 кг веса :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: реальный же альпенизм гораздо круче. Для таких работ надо смотреть рабочую кухню народов кавказа, тибета, некоторых частех Казахстана.
<UNIm95> tagezi: откуда ты взял эти расчеты? мне реально интересно.
<tagezi> UNIm95: эм.. что значит откуда?
<OmenRa> tagezi:  <<< математика тут не подходит
<tagezi> какие именно?
<OmenRa> воду считаешь? а надо
<tagezi> OmenRa: угу, вселенная движиться паралельно телу и по другим законам :))
<tagezi> вода восполняется каждый день
<OmenRa> жир не топится сразу
<kocmoc> вода мокрая
<tagezi> госпади, скемяговорю...
<tagezi> я 4 года учился на медика, все 4 года у меня была гигиена, в том числе год гигиена питания.. и физиологии у меня был год..
<kocmoc> сахар белый, уголь черный, соль соленая
<tagezi> kocmoc: заканчивай флудить
<OmenRa> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgdP5U28jHc
<kocmoc> я просто хотел раскрыть тему, но если ва не нравиться ...
<tagezi> короче, вопрос не в том как считать, с этим я сам разберусь, вопрос как вносить данные, чтобы было удобно
<kocmoc> tagezi:  чего считать, так и не сказал
<UNIm95> kocmoc: читай внимательней
<UNIm95> tagezi: есть же AOO
<kocmoc> UNIm95:  где читать? я вошел уже после вопроса, поэтому и спросил, че нервные такие?
<UNIm95> kocmoc: извиняюсь. Сам был невнимательным. Вопрос был в калькуляторе калориий. Для удобного занесения данных в таблицу.
<OmenRa> kocmoc: <<< не обращай внимания, они после обсуждения оракловских продуктов такие, на взводе :)
<OmenRa> что ты подразумеваешь под фразой: " удобное занесение данных в таблицу"?
<OmenRa> оформление?
<kocmoc> OmenRa: что же у оракла за продукты такие. которые взводят? :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, http://itmages.ru/image/view/3905389/2a7090dc на днях пювался.. это из книги "Питание для выносливости", синяя бег, красная расход колорий
<OmenRa> О-о-о! не хочу опять холивар поднимать!
<tagezi> OmenRa: чтобы открыть, внести, а не искать где вносить и что вносить
<OmenRa> (по секрету: Java & OpenOffice)
<UNIm95> kocmoc: все та же ява.
<UNIm95> tagezi: за тако рисунок меня почти убили. Что на оси Абсцисс? Ординат?
<kocmoc> ах вот оно что, тогда понятно =)
<OmenRa> tagezi: <<<  типа открыл - записал бигмак - закрыл?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, по y скорость бега.. но важно само сообношение.. линии гуляют... вот у меня вопрос, как делались замеры
<tagezi> OmenRa: типа
<kocmoc> OmenRa: кстати, а в ч]м преимущество явы против паскаля? явой никогда не пользовался если что
<OmenRa> парсер ставь по названиям еды + базу данных калорийности продуктов.
<UNIm95> tagezi: все всегда очень примерно. но у большинства людей все одинаково +-5-10%
<UNIm95> поэтому я не вижу так много смысла заморачиваться со всем этим
<OmenRa> а в чем преимущества лады-калины и лады-грант?
<tagezi> дадада, я знаю.. меньше жри и больше двигайся :))
<tagezi> но организации данных это не поможет
<UNIm95> tagezi: поэтому маркетовских калькуляторов хватает. Главное купи кухонные весы. Они самая сильна помощь в подсчете калорий
<kocmoc> OmenRa: я машинами не занимась, ну серьезно спросил
<tagezi> да есть они у меня.. яже горник, всё считается до грамма
<UNIm95> правильно насыпать риса/макарон/еще чего сыпучего.
<andrex> оба ведрогаек
<tagezi> ну, паскаль работает быстрее и меньше весит :)
<tagezi> а ява просто распиареное гуглом фуфло
<UNIm95> Ну тогда смотри на упаковку. Там обычно указывается количество калорий на 100 грамм или на один лист(к примеру диск колбасы)
<UNIm95> andrex: какое ведро гаек?
<andrex> рашка афтопром
<kocmoc> tagezi: я имел ввиду что такого может ява чего не может паскаль
<OmenRa> не в моей компетенции судить, но каждый язык - для свих целей
<OmenRa> паскаль олдскульно
<andrex> скорее чего не может ява что может паскаль)
<OmenRa> но нафик нужно
<kocmoc> =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://yadi.sk/i/pVLn-n2OpU6MU
<tagezi> вот что есть сейчас
<UNIm95> andrex: да весь автопром ведра гаек.
<andrex> текущий да
<OmenRa> ассемблер - рулезз!! а командная строка - нашеФсё!
<andrex> ну для одного проца да а если переносить то придется перепиливать
<andrex> такшто асемблер не рулед)
<OmenRa> andrex: <<<  а что не может ? (без тайног умысла, просто вопрос)
<OmenRa> andrex: <<< есть контроллер (древний) ЧПУ.
<OmenRa> его надо перепрограммировать
<OmenRa> он позднесовковый
<kocmoc> у меня вопрос, как в лазарусе напрямую запускать и читать команды для терминала? то есть не использовать TProcess
<OmenRa> вот тут и пригодится ассемблер
<OmenRa> а для других потребностей - свои языки.
<OmenRa> чем больше знаешь - тем лучше результат твоей деятельности.
<OmenRa> а говнокодить можно на всех языках. и сам так умею :)
<andrex> паскальнифига не может по стути) ибо был создан чтобы показать алгоритм быдлокодерства для школьников, мерв он ваще)
<tagezi> andrex: да ладно, наверное по этому на нём написано куча приложений :)
<kocmoc> лазарус иногда бесит тем, что обычные вещи можно сделать только через мочеполовые пути, годы идут а толкового ничего так и не добавили
<andrex> причем как и делфи и еще чето боландовское как делфи)
<andrex> видел 1 единственну прогу на паскале
<andrex> расчитавыла зп
<andrex> криворукая досовская програмка)
<tagezi> kocmoc: у каждого языка есть свои плюсы и минусы.. паскаль хорош тем что он олгоритмичаский, и в маленьких приложениях он выполняется намного быстрее
<tagezi> алгоритмически*
<OmenRa> ничем паскаль не хорош
<tagezi> некоторый вещи реально в нём делаются сложно
 * tagezi свалил на с++ из-за этого :)
<OmenRa> в 70-х, в отсутствии других продуктов, был хорош
<tagezi> госпади
<UNIm95> tagezi: В большинстве калькуляторов те же таблицы. или что-то вроде. При этом в зависимости от страны и расы немного разные значения.
<andrex> ага кпримеру возвести в степень захотиш придется пилить штук 10 строк кода и еще возможно в цикле
<andrex> при том что это матиматик типо написал)
<andrex> е
<UNIm95> OmenRa: асма в современном мире нужна для драйверов и реалтайма.
<kocmoc> паскаль хорош как идея, код читается великолепно, но вот с реализацией возможностей использовать тот же терминал кот наплакал, а терминал в линуксе это первое дело
<tagezi> UNIm95: меня интерисует внесение данных, а не таблицы.. таблицы нужно немного допилить
<OmenRa> не пишу драйвера. уж простите ;)
<UNIm95> kocmoc: а разве это не взодные парамерты в мейн функции?
<tagezi> kocmoc: читай справку.. там была библиотека для этого
<D3n> python вот действительно мейнстрим и юзабельность в linux
<tagezi> питон был сделан как замена бэсику для школьников... и работает он также
<UNIm95> tagezi: в этом калькуляторе интерфейс нормальный. из списка вибираешь что и сколько грамм
<kocmoc> tagezi: использовать TProcess? в гробу я его видал
<tagezi> UNIm95: я хочу разделить справочники и занесение данных
<D3n> tagezi шикарно он работает
<tagezi> djn yt pyf. rfr
<tagezi> вот не знаю как
<tagezi> D3n: все языки работают.. если руки есть.. это не значит что они хороши
<tagezi> и не делает их универсальными, как сейчас пытаются представить джаваскрипт и паскаль
<tagezi> питон*
 * tagezi запутался
<UNIm95> kocmoc: а чем тебе Writeln/readln не нравятся?
<UNIm95> или ты про консоль что-то другое имел ввиду
<OmenRa> поговорите про PHP
<OmenRa> :-D
<D3n> tagezi я о том, что для того чтобы реализовать что-то на python можно просто поискать в инете немного  допилить и это работает, в то время как что бы что-то сделать на С++ порой нужно иметь "ученую" степень
<tagezi> php для домохозяек мнящими себя программистами.. серверные приложения нужно писать на си
<OmenRa> для калькулятора калорий на плюсах не нужна ученная степень
<tagezi> D3n: я писал даже на асемблере методом гуглежа.. может нужно просто прокачать скил гугла?
<tagezi> OmenRa: на с++ не интересно его делать, слишком просто
<kocmoc> UNIm95: ну например в том что вот такую команду ты хрен запустишь - /sbin/ifconfig enp3s0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{print $1}'
<UNIm95> tagezi: серверные апликухи пишут на яве =)
<tagezi> там строк 100-150 со всеми дополнительными классами будет
<tagezi> UNIm95: люди многое что делают не подумавши :)
<UNIm95> kocmoc: сфигали? http://wiki.freepascal.org/Command_line_parameters_and_environment_variables только правильно парсь входные аргументы. И можешь ствать прогу в пайп
<OmenRa> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bulat.diet.helper_ru&hl=ru калькулятор калорий
<kocmoc> пайп хахах
<UNIm95> tagezi: скажи это банкам. Они все на яве держат
<tagezi> OmenRa: обсуждали уже сегодня
<UNIm95> kocmoc: опиши проблему подробнее. а то я реально нифига не понимаю. И что смешгоко в пайпе?
<kocmoc> UNIm95: это правда, ты действительно не понимаешь, дело не в пайпе, а в самом принципе запуска подобных команд, почитай зарубежные форумы, там одуреешь от советов и гемора через который нужно пройти чтобы обну строку текста запустить и читать с нее
<OmenRa> "UNIm95: tagezi: скажи это банкам. Они все на яве держат" - как думаешь, почему?
<tagezi> потому что нанять школоту проще и дешевле чем нормального программиста
<OmenRa> и сделают они лучше и быстрее "нормального программиста"?
<OmenRa> не зацикливайся
<OmenRa> писать надо на том - что восстребованно. получать за это деньги
<OmenRa> а для души - хоть на алголе кодь
<UNIm95> kocmoc: я тебя дважды не понимаю. когда запускаешь прогу в юниксах у тебя на входе всегда строка с параметрами. Причем в нулевом(первом) месте у тебя путь запуска.
<UNIm95> Дальше берешь и парсишь.
<UNIm95> в месте 1 ключ -h значит выводишь краткий хелп
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя какой рост?
<UNIm95> на месте 1 какая-то фигня выводишь хелп и завершаешсяс не нудевой ошибкой
<UNIm95> tagezi: ~180 утром 182 вечером уже 178 =)
<tagezi> :D
 * UNIm95 динамический
<tagezi> присует жизнь к вечеру :)))
<UNIm95> а мне всего 24 =( что же дальше будет?
<tagezi> 180х180 :)
<tagezi> если здоровьем не займёшься :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: я же говорю я увалень 180*100*100
<UNIm95> хотя я гибкий увалень. Ногу за свою голову могу закинуть.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, я начал с 85, и расходил вес почти до 80, ещё пару недель и смогу нормально бегать.. к лету будет нормальное тело и нормальный поход
<UNIm95> tagezi:  школа стабильно 80. Универ стабильно 100
<tagezi> мне с весом сложно.. рбкзак 20 кг, ещё и и эти 20 лишних кг, это жесть (
<UNIm95> к счастью с работой еще 20кг не прибавилось.
<kocmoc> UNIm95: соль в том, что через TProcess нет возможности запускать команду Одной строкой, вот эти вот AProcess.Parameters.Add('-h'); просто бесят, и ту команду которую я дал как пример, ты просто не запустишь одной строкой, нету такой возможности, потому что апостроы и фигу
<kocmoc> рные скобки не читаются, поэтому и ипользуют Parameters.Add
<tagezi> у меня школа стабильно 48... к 35 набрал до 65.. а за последние 3 года до 85.. сидеть вредно, нужно двигаться.. да и мозг лучше работает, если кровь гонять
 * tagezi отвалился
<UNIm95> kocmoc: а экранирование совсем не спасает?
<kocmoc> UNIm95: при чем тут экранирование, я тебе говорю что одной строкой не запускает, в этом суть вопроса
<kocmoc> к черту костыли
<UNIm95> kocmoc: ты эту прогу только в юниксах запускать будешь?
<UNIm95> kocmoc: в смысле одной строкой не пускает а тут: AProcess.Parameters.Add('dir /s c:\windows');
<kocmoc> естественно, зачем мне винда, об этом и шел разговор, что реализация взвимодействия запуска команд весьма хренова, и думаю что никого эта проблема не волнует
<UNIm95> А сорри.
<UNIm95> это только винда понимает.
<UNIm95> kocmoc: тогда чего ты не воспользуешся fpSystem ?
<UNIm95> kocmoc: http://www.freepascal.org/docs-html/rtl/unix/fpsystem.html
<UNIm95> там вв кавычках длинные строки:S:=fpSystem('ls -l *.pp');
<kocmoc> UNIm95: смотри, вот это вот 'Output of ls -l *.pp' легко запустит, но если в твоей команде есть ", вот на первой " стоп-кран
<UNIm95> kocmoc: а если "\," ?
<kocmoc> UNIm95: да хоть в квадратные скобки оберни, суть в том что сам синтаксис не допускает в строке " и все
<kocmoc> вот поэтому Add и прочие костыли
<kocmoc> UNIm95: на эту тему написаны тонны мануалов как это обойти, но когда в проге нужно запустить пару команд и прочитать их, в гробу я видал эти советы и мануалы
<Admin1488> Парни
<UNIm95> Admin1488: я точно не уверен. Но вроде тут где-то девчёнки есть.
<UNIm95> Хотя может это миф
<andrex> дефки! Где дефки?!
<UNIm95> andrex: я же говорю:миф. Их может и нет.
<andrex> чорд :(
<Admin1488> UNIm95: Погуторить хотел а тут работа появилась)
<UNIm95> Admin1488: Назваося груздем то лезь в корзину.
<andrex> спрячся от нее
<Admin1488> А вообще миф конечно же, со мной на асу училось 4 ну я бы сказал они ток по паспорту девушки)
<andrex> а так пацануи, хммм
<andrex> или там просто небыло признаков?
<Admin1488> ща может найду кого покажу)
<Admin1488> DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<Admin1488> а что пакет xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid делает у меня в очереде на пргрейд я хз, он точно мне полдомает репы
<Admin1488> вопрос этот был)
<andrex> может чет запихано из ппа
<andrex> с указанием версии
<SergeyIT> давай бой! Trusty vs Vivid
<SergeyIT> Admin - рефери
<UNIm95> Admin1488: В паспорте девченки а в жизни так: http://www.stihi.ru/pics/2013/09/16/1096.jpg ,
<tagezi> SergeyIT: о_О
<UNIm95> Ну нифига себе. SergeyIT Ты начинаешь холивар? о_О
<SergeyIT> можно подумать что первый раз ;)
<andrex> хмм одна однокагница у мну именно такое и представляла из себя)
<tagezi> он наверное плохую манную кашу на завтрак поел, вот его и колбасит :)
<UNIm95> andrex: суровая сибирь?
<UNIm95> =)
<andrex> ага
<UNIm95> Черт прорвало
<UNIm95> пытаюсь не ржать в гололс
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты что думал? на 14 этаж воду в вёдрах таскать :)
<tagezi> из колонки :))
<andrex> ржы в зрение
<andrex> жы ши пишы с ы
<andrex> вот нечаянно получается а специально косячиш, че за жизнь
<tagezi> Variety – это открытое приложение для изменения фонового рисунка рабочего стола, созданное для операционных систем Linux, с отличными возможностями, а также очень простое в использовании.
<tagezi> я всё понимаю, но это-то зачем нужно?
<tagezi> кто воообще помнит что у него на рабочем столе как обоина? :)
<andrex> чтоб хомячки не испугались)
<andrex> я ваще по дефолту оставил и мне накласть на это, ибо я не вижу рабочего стола 99 процентов времени
<tagezi> вово
<tagezi> 99,9 %... видно толькоо когда комп включаешь и выключаешь.. и то не всегда
<andrex> нафиг он ваще нужен... рабочий стол этот
<tagezi> andrex: а обои-то где менять? )
<andrex> ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh гдето тут)
 * andrex думает поискать чето мегалегкое на qt из de)
<UNIm95> andrex: trinity
 * UNIm95 как гугл
<andrex> хмм
 * andrex нравятся третьекеды
<UNIm95> andrex: trinity!
 * UNIm95 точно почти гугл
<andrex> ага
<tagezi> andrex: любишь плоских? :)
<andrex> такой зачем тебе делать мегакрутой салат с черной икрой жри сено с гравийкой)
<andrex> UNIm95: вотакой ты гугол)
<andrex> tagezi: хмм неоднозначный вопрос
<andrex> да я qt както ваще не сильно люблю но чет решил найти чето мега легковестно на qt просто от делать нефиг
<tagezi> andrex: жди лхде на кути.. ини вроде его пилят
<tagezi> уще 3 года :))
<andrex> ой чет гентушники офигели 85  пакетообновлений прилтело ижно обычно по 4 5 пакетиков
<UNIm95> andrex: это системд приходит
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> andrex: много уязвимостей за последнее время
<tagezi> andrex: а ты его вообще ставил?
<andrex> для систем ды есть отдельная ветка
<andrex> tagezi: ставил кого?
<tagezi> системд
<andrex> чего
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> вот и не приходит :)
<andrex>   [12]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd
<andrex> грю есть отдельный профиль
<andrex> )
<andrex> гном ваще привязяли к нему
<andrex> без систем ды фиг поставиш
<UNIm95> Как я иговорил года 3 назад Гном нафик
<tagezi> нафин?
<tagezi> всмысле nothing
<UNIm95> tagezi: нафиг
<SergeyIT> andrex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<andrex> о lxqt уже чето ближе)
<UNIm95> tagezi: да что за нафиг. LO опять падать начал
<andrex> дада это все тагезя виноват
<UNIm95> andrex: у меня в ЛО начала падать ява при открытии документа даблкликом. Если же открыть LO а потом ctrl+o то все норм
<SergeyIT> тагезя vs LO
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тагезя за LO :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Вылечил! Вроде. Надо было в настройках офиса указать какую яву мучать
<UNIm95> А то офис вроде сразу 2 вщять пытался.
<UNIm95> взять*
<tagezi> эээ...
<tagezi> у тебя же одна стояла
<UNIm95> Так есть же alteranives.
<UNIm95> по умолчанию alternatives указывает на одну яву.
<Kinder-Pingvi> Господа, приветствую :)
<andrex> чет знакомое
<Kinder-Pingvi> это ты о чем? :)
<andrex> о твоем нике
<Kinder-Pingvi> раньше я здесь частенько провисал. Много времени прошло с тех пор )
<tagezi> andrex: мамина шоколадка :)
<andrex> да про шоколадку и так понятно)
<Kinder-Pingvi> господа, как у бубунты дела обстоят с поддержкой skylake процессоров?
<Kinder-Pingvi> на сколько я читал нормальная поддержка появится только с версии ядра 4.3
<andrex> а причем тут бубунта
<andrex> дык воткни 4.4 ведро)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну в частности я имел ввиду по тому, как она накапливает версии ядра/модули ядра в своих версиях
<Kinder-Pingvi> я никогда так в убунте не делал, вдруг сломаю ))
<Kinder-Pingvi> раньше вечно когда новое ядро ставил, начинались непредвиденные проблемы )
<Kinder-Pingvi> потому сидел на арче
<andrex> есть ппа с ядрами
<andrex> или даже реп
<Kinder-Pingvi> что-то я не догуглил
<andrex> с тестинговыми и ночными сборками
<Kinder-Pingvi> да как-то найтли сборки 16.04 ставить не хочется.
<Kinder-Pingvi> а.. или ты имел ввиду найтли сборки ядра
<andrex> там есть для всех почти покрай ней мере текущих поддерживающихся
<Kinder-Pingvi> хм, ща погляжу
<Kinder-Pingvi> а то ядрышко обновить не помешает
<andrex> хм либо унстейбл либо вивид
<Kinder-Pingvi> та унстейбл я точно ставить не буду. 4.3 ядро в стейбле уже давно есть
<Kinder-Pingvi> да и 4.4 на сколько я вижу
<Kinder-Pingvi> ща только 4.5 смотрю RC версии тыкаются
<andrex> впринципе всеравно
<andrex> я се рц воткнул и ниче правда у мну не бунта ваще
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.4.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.5-rc5.
<Kinder-Pingvi> а что у тебя? )
<Kinder-Pingvi> W: Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Kinder-Pingvi> началось
<andrex> да фигня) гента
<Kinder-Pingvi> я тоже раньше любил генту. Но блин обновлять браузер по 2 часа.. потом задолбался )
<andrex> дак ты качай просто и ставь через дпкг
<andrex> в памяти надо было обновлять)
<Kinder-Pingvi> да все равно мороки много ) хотя да, можно конечно заскриптовать все.. монтировать гиг оперативы, совать туда исходники, обновлять.. собирать пакет и инсталить
<Kinder-Pingvi> но многовато телодвижений было )
<UNIm95> Kinder-Pingvi: Ты кажись немец. Или в из германии
<Kinder-Pingvi> Это почему ты так подумал? :)
<UNIm95> Kinder-Pingvi: Да в кондитерском отделе недавно был
<Kinder-Pingvi> вот честно скажу - вообще не ем сладости:)
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну если только печеньки:)
<UNIm95> Kinder-Pingvi: с таким-то ником?
<andrex> а просто ты не осилил)
<UNIm95> Kinder-Pingvi: и вообще. Подожди до апреля. Там 16,04 в релиз уйдет
<andrex> и ваще я чет скайлайки не хотетть буду зен ждать) скайлайки какието стремные
 * andrex фанатег амд
<UNIm95> Сижу на Pentium p6100, i5-460m
<UNIm95> Смысла в апгрейдах не вижу
<andrex> чижу на стуле, вроде мягкий)
<UNIm95> andrex: смотри что бы пневмопатрон не выстрелил
<Kinder-Pingvi> ну тебе то да.
<Kinder-Pingvi> а мне с моим i5-6200u надо проапгрейдиться
<Kinder-Pingvi> я раньше никогда с интеловскими видяхами не сталкивался
<Kinder-Pingvi> просто в игры вообще не играю и понял что в новом ноуте мне видяха нафик не нужна
<Kinder-Pingvi> раньше радеон был, но он у меня отлично ладил с месой
<Kinder-Pingvi> а вот тут как-то.. дергается все на интеловской. Хотя она мощная, частота у ГПУ хороша, 4к смотрю без проблем.. правда только на винде)
<andrex> UNIm95: у мну нет пневмопатрона в стуле) я не камикадзе
<andrex> не люблю кресла офисные фз почему)
<andrex> ноутовские процы бяка
<andrex> а стационар я продал)
<andrex> потому что он в машину не влезал)
<UNIm95> Kinder-Pingvi: Нафиг его менять? Проц у меня медленней но его хватает
<andrex> он ушол ващето)
<UNIm95> andrex: да норм. У меня сейчас этот и5 в десктопе крутится. На пару с р7-250
<UNIm95> Единственное мне не хватает физического ограничения в 8гб рам
<andrex> i5-6200U впаяный же как он его апгрейдить собрался) да и на скайлак чтоб сесть нада поменять пол системника
<yuman> whoami
<Sergey_IT> whoareyou
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-26
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> Утро.
<andrex> вечер ну почти)
<UNIm95> Черт. Все-таки японцы умеют делать офигительные саундреки к аниме
<UNIm95> а если они еще Juno Rector припахивают
<tagezi> UNIm95: аэробика
<tagezi> хватить смотреть анимэ :)
<andrex> анимекер фигов)
<andrex> ваще не перевариваю я чет анимэ)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Аниме как фильмы. Хорошое выходит раз в 5-10 лет.
<UNIm95> andrex: Призрака в доспехах смотрел?
<tagezi> UNIm95: знаю только 2 анимэ которые стоит посмотреть: Тоторо и Дюймовочка
<tagezi> а, ещё Мумитроли
<tagezi> три
<tagezi> остальное отстой :)
<andrex> цельнометаллический алхимик смотрел это был первый и последний анимэ)
<UNIm95> tagezi: А Навсикая из долины ветров? Принцесса Мононоке?
<tagezi> мононоки фигня по сравнению с тоторо
<UNIm95> tagezi: Да я не знаю плохих аниме от студии Ghibli. Авторы всех этих аниме.
<tagezi> я кучу пересмотрел, я же и не помню сколько, но реально стоящие только три
<UNIm95> andrex: не с того ты начал.
<andrex> да я вобще бы неначинал лучше)
<andrex> ибо нелюблю аниме просто даже за графику)
<tagezi> andrex: чебурашка наше всё? :)
<andrex> дыа
<andrex> чебурашка против волка из ну погои)
<UNIm95> andrex:  просто японские актеро совсем не умеют изображать эмоции. Поэтому рисовка получается луше.
<UNIm95> лучше*
<tagezi> из реально классно прорисованых видел "в стае волков", кажеться.. но сюжет так себе, не для заподного ума
<UNIm95> Вроде даже на баше было: Если японский актер не пучит глаза и не пытается переигрывать то скоро начнётся порнуха.
<andrex> незнаю не мое это аниме
<andrex> просто ваще я и япошки по разному мылсят)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Jin rho? Про спецназ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не помню.. но очень тёмный мульт
<tagezi> реально Тоторо, Мумитроли и Дюймовочка.. вообще ни капли зла, свет и любовь
<UNIm95> tagezi: Там еще форма военная подобная немецкой во 2-й мировой?
<UNIm95> tagezi: а возвращение кота?
<kocmoc> Всем привет!
<tagezi> да у них в половине мультов немецкая форма :)
<UNIm95> Унесенные ветром?
<tagezi> удареные кедром отстой.. вообще смысла нет
<kocmoc> Унесенные ветром в фашиской форме ? это сильно =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: про колдунью с котом, тоже ничего мульт, но я не помню как называется
<UNIm95> tagezi: служба доставки кики или вики
<tagezi> да, кики
<tagezi> кот там ржачный :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://49.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6yhh2LvKG1rr6cyuo1_500.gif эта волчья стая?
<UNIm95> И да kocmoc привет.
<tagezi> UNIm95: не помню.. это 2 анимешка моя, можно с неё начался просмотр анимэ
<tagezi> лет 10 назад было...
<UNIm95> А у меня руки до Perfect Blue не доходят. Вроде эту анимеху много даже где в фильмах кадр-в-кадр делали.
<tagezi> UNIm95: лучше трансформеров пересмотреть :)
<kocmoc> из какого это мульта гифка?
<tagezi> по гугло картинкам Perfect Blue вообще что-то не пристойное
<UNIm95> kocmoc: Jin roh
<andrex> !anime
<ubuntuhelp> Аниме — камбоджийские мультики, которые рисуют фломастерами китайские политзаключенные за рис, воду и сценарии из Японии. Главное предназначение аниме — зомбировать зрителей в моск. См так же: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1979/b3b3fe
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%B3%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C
<tagezi> andrex: картинку смени :)
<kocmoc> 98 год, афигеть =)
<andrex> норм картинка
<tagezi> andrex: нарушает правила канала :)
<kocmoc> где вы только находите такие копролиты =)
<andrex> такое не нерушает)
<UNIm95> andrex: признаю что дофига из аниме продукции кал. Особенно нынешная моэ-фансервис эра.
<UNIm95> kocmoc: Посмотри навсикаю из долины ветров(1989), Акиру(1990)
<UNIm95> kocmoc: А Cowboy bebop? на саундрек зацени: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N82fP5hKZPY
<UNIm95> kocmoc: Главное не смотри F.C.F.L
<kocmoc> UNIm95: хорошо, нибуду смотреть =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%91%D0%BD%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%9B%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE
<tagezi> мульт моего детсва :)))
<tagezi> тоже ржачный :)
<kocmoc> если уж, образовалась тема, про мульты, кто-нибудь помнит случай, в японии от какого то мульта, детей в психушки увозили, потом запретили этот мульт к трансляции, и уничтожили копии
<UNIm95> kocmoc: Monster?
<UNIm95> tagezi: верю.
<kocmoc> UNIm95: я незнаю название мульта =)
<kocmoc> только читал про это
<tagezi> да это тоже давно было.. я уже и не вспомнб когда
<tagezi> 10-15 лет назад, наверное
<tagezi> там какой-то цвет очень мигал и заводил детей
<UNIm95> kocmoc: А ты про это: серия покемонов в котором дизейнеры захотели сдель быструю смену ярких декораций. И у некоторых детей-эпилептиков с случился приступ.
<kocmoc> да да это =)
<UNIm95> kocmoc: А в monster очень похожий реальный сюжет. Там детей забирали в детдом который был экспериментом по выращиванию убийц.
 * UNIm95 нафиг написал реальный сюжет? Это же была выдумка
<kocmoc> дело в том, что этот мульт, выявил так называемых "спящих" больных, то есть до этого, они были вполне нормальные дети, а после мульта шифер сорвало, и это явление было массовое
<tagezi> массовое, это пару десятков человек
<UNIm95> В смысле выявил? Ты представляешь размер франшизы Покемон? Да там серий навер столько же как и в Санта-барбаре.
<kocmoc> tagezi: пару десятков сотен =) если по вашему это мало...
<tagezi> сотни - это выдумка
<UNIm95> Это был любимый мульт детей в начале 2000. неудивительно что дети-эпилептики это увидели.
<UNIm95> Так как родители не могли предположить такого.
<kocmoc> tagezi: сотни это горькая правда, после того как это случилось, власть запретила писать об этом
<tagezi> да сотни
<tagezi> 38-я серия «Покемона» получила особенную известность из-за того, что 685 японских детей в возрасте от 3 лет и старше были госпитализированы после её просмотра с симптомами, напоминающими эпилептический припадок. Это происшествие получило в японской
<tagezi> прессе название «Шок от покемонов»
<tagezi> но
<tagezi> «Покемон» имел самый высокий рейтинг среди всех остальных программ в своём таймслоте: сериал смотрели приблизительно в 26,9 миллиона домов
<tagezi> 0,000025%
<kocmoc> то есть, ребенок который испытал приступ психоза, как наркоман требовал просмотра мульта, как очередную дозу =) жуть
<UNIm95> kocmoc: что за бред? ты начав читать книгу бросаешь ее после 37-й страницы потому что страшно?
<kocmoc> UNIm95: по твоей логике - мыши плакали кололись, но продолжали есть кактус =)
<tagezi> да, покемон был популярен, поэтому на него и тыкали пальцем чуть что...
<tagezi> вон, у них был суд, родители не досмотрели за мальчиком и тот съел шарик и задохнулся... родители подали в суд на фирму
<tagezi> черт, не могу понять почему если я считаю с десятичных долях часы, то нужно умножать на 60, а если в часах то ещё и на 24 :(
<UNIm95> kocmoc: потому что страшно это отсылка к фильму сфера. Переформулирую: Ты не читаешь дольше 37 страницы книгу которая тебе интересна?
<kocmoc> UNIm95: чтобы иметь мнение о книге, нужно ее прочитать, а по твоей странной логике, увидел надпись на заборе, что это входит в конфликт с твоим пониманием мира, и в знак протеста ты прыгаешь с моста =)
<andrex> гребаный ссл весь вдырках блин) http://www.securitylab.ru/news/479749.php чую скоро опять будет массовый сплит)
<tagezi> andrex: да, 20 никому не нужно было, и Линух считался самым защищённым.. теперь на... каждый день что-нибудь выкатывают
<UNIm95> andrex:  Исправленная версия библиотеки будет доступна для загрузки в четверг, 1 марта нынешнего года. Это новость 2012 года?
<andrex> нет текущая
<UNIm95> так 1-е марта вторник
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> но доступна она будет только 1 марта в четверг :)
<andrex> ага
<andrex> тоесть никогда)
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43949
<tagezi> :))))
<tagezi> а видили новость что скоро повяться ботнеты с тёплой ламповой подсветкой? :)))
<andrex> и будут слать аналоговый сигнал в приваты
<SergeyIT> китайский li-fi заменят на русский ivanov-fi
<andrex> а че не lipustin какойнить там fi тобы буквы не менять уж тогда)
<andrex> или они тока и поменяются)
<UNIm95> 23 февраля. Добби свободен и хорошо пахнет.
<andrex> еслиб добби не женился то и не парился бы)
<UNIm95> andrex: неверю!
<UNIm95> andrex: я знаю что тебя заставляют это писать.
<fobo7> привет всем, есть кто пользуется гугл формами?
<tagezi> эм.. что такое гугл формы?
<andrex> это из разряда было леньгуглить зашол на канал гугла)
<Leagnus> > зашёл
<UNIm95> Leagnus: и как тебе тут?
<Leagnus> не, я имел ввиду Replace(зашОл,зашёл)
<UNIm95> А ок.
<wqre2879> hi
<wqre2879> есть кто живой
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-27
<andrex> @mode +b *!*NetForHac@*
<pr0mode> утра
<belka_> http://pastebin.com/KQLDEqB9 привет, кто нибуть мне поможет?
<belka_> я не могу собрать fpc
<belka_> fpc после установки пакета fpc в системе не появился
<andrex> ppc386: Command not found
<belka_> http://pastebin.com/RbFJwqg0
<belka_> его нету
<belka_> в каком пакете ppc386?
<andrex> apt-file search ppc386
<belka_> <andrex> а по чему ppc386 по apt-get build-dep fpc не ставится?
<andrex> а фз
<andrex> либо его просто нет в репах
<andrex> и нада ставтить руками к примеру из svn
<belka_> /usr/bin/ppc386-2.6.2 он почемуто называется вот так
<andrex> сделай симлинк
<andrex> или укажи в маке файле
<andrex> хм с неправильным именем чет мне каетя фигня ток в x32) норм встало)
<andrex> на 64 вобщем работает)
<andrex> нафиг тебе понадобилось собирать фри паскаль)
<belka_> <andrex> я хочу установить лазарус
<andrex> а apt-get install lazarus ?
<belka_> <andrex> он fpc не находит по умолчанию
<andrex> ну я уже догадался)
<andrex> поздно правда)
<andrex> и да наверное надо было реп фри паскаля подрубить уж тогда
<belka_> <andrex> а где реп фри паскаля?
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15213620/
<andrex> belka_:
<belka_> <andrex> спасибо по пробую
<andrex> sudo apt-get update и ставь лазарус
<andrex> оно должно все подтянуть
<belka_> <andrex> не подцепляет, последний релиз 1.6 а пытатся загрузить 1.0.10 лазарус
<belka_> http://wiki.freepascal.org/Lazarus_release_version_for_Ubuntu
<belka_> ключ экспартировался
<belka_> а на сайте нет списка пакетов
<andrex> а так apt-get install -t lazarus-stable lazarus как ниже там написано7
<belka_> да
<andrex> ну фз тогда) комиляй че)
<andrex> ибо даже офицальный ппа уже не их)
<andrex> а в не офицальных старее
<andrex> belka_: и че там у тея? или ты умерла...
<belka_> <andrex> ничего создал пару ln с одного файла на другой вроде с сырцов зобралось
<belka_> собралось*
<andrex> ну молодец
<nikrzd> õàé
<ubuntuhelp> nikrzd! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<UNIm95> andrex: http://pikabu.ru/story/korotko_ob_inflyatsii_v_respublike_belarus_4025644 вот еще одна причина почему в Беларуси делать нечего
<oleg> привет
<oleg> живые есть?
<Leagnus> а куды ехать за счастьем? На Сейшелы просто так не возьмут.
<UNIm95> Leagnus: счастье там где нас нет. а если ты туда приедешь то счастье уезжает
<andrex> вам никогда не быть в месте)
<UNIm95> andrex: Dctv yfv/
<UNIm95> Всем нам
<andrex> неее
<andrex> мне норм)
<andrex> все зависит от точки зрения и хотелок
<UNIm95> andrex:  норм != Счастье
<andrex> у вас видать слишком завышено это все)
<UNIm95> В смысле завышено?
<andrex> ну в прямом)
<UNIm95> мне норм.
<andrex> я просто фз че там для вас счастье)
<UNIm95> andrex: достигаешь счастья=>Достиг цели=>Нет Цели=>Не знаешь что делать=> Грусть
<andrex> дыа
<andrex> мне нефиг делать)
<andrex> вот и печалька
 * UNIm95 Олень.
<UNIm95> Забыл как команда watch работает
<UNIm95> И удивляюсь чего watch /proc/mdstat не работает
<pr0mode> кто-нить сжимал образы .vhd?
<pr0mode> или полюбассу конвертить в vdi надо?
<UNIm95> pr0mode: Таром жмутся замечательно
<pr0mode> UNIm95, я не про архивирование, а про нули
<pr0mode> которыми вирт. образ растянуло
<UNIm95> pr0mode: хз.
<pr0mode> пришлось конвертить всё таки...
<andrex> в вине сжимается либо через huper-v либо партедом
<andrex> д
<andrex> а у нас оно не родное)
<pr0mode> так через виртуалбокс отлично сжимается
<pr0mode> только формат vdi нужен
<andrex> вот именно что vdi
<pr0mode> ну так тем же виртуалбоксом конвертнуть не проблема
<andrex> лишние телодвижения
<pr0mode> да и гипер в гумно
<pr0mode> он нули не очищает все
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-28
<webigor> Всем привет)
<yurau1504> привет
<webigor> как тут регать?
<webigor> ся
<yurau1504> ты уже зарегался если можещшь писать
<webigor> йо
<webigor> круто
<webigor> у тебя какая версия ОС?
<yurau1504> 1510
<yurau1504> классическая
<belka> <webigor>  /msg NickServ help набери там написано как регатцо
<webigor>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER webigor mbnbeolyodyn
<belka> =))
<belka> без пробела
<webigor> кто поделится своим /etc/apt/sources.list
<webigor> ?
<webigor> уже все, я присоединля
<belka> у меня стандартный
<webigor> я думаю туда зеркала яндекса вписать
<webigor> быстрее будет
<webigor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15224031/
<webigor> кому нужно
<belka_> какой порт для фриноде чтоп траф был ссл?
<tomfarr> курлык
<yurau1504> яу
<tomfarr> нигга?
<tomfarr> чото канал обнищал...
<yurau1504> убунта загибается
<yurau1504> все на андроид перешли
<tomfarr> Я на домашнем компе ее использую, ей нельзя загибаться
<andrex> не убунту а рашкинское сообщество
<andrex> как и все прочие рашкинские ерундовины
<yuman> Global hotkeys i perekluchenie language perestali rabotat' ne pereklychaet na rus.
<yuman> Perezagruzhat' ne hochetsa,
<tomfarr> Какое ДЕ?
<andrex> !xkb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xkb'
<yuman> is DE? Ubuntu 14.04
<andrex> setxkbmap "us,ru" ",winkeys" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<andrex> достал)
<tomfarr> ДЕ убун6ту? Что-то новенькое...
<yuman> setxkbmap "us,ru" ",winkeys" "grp:alt_shift_toggle       помогло, Благодарю.
<tomfarr> yuman, только тебе это надо в инит
<andrex> еще бы
<andrex> нет
<andrex> /etc/x11/xkb
<andrex> или както так
<tomfarr> andrex, только он ни чего не понял помоему
<andrex> угу
<yuman> отркою пропишу
<andrex> а он и до этого ниче не знал такшто я доволен)
<tomfarr> эвалюционирует
<andrex> а луше так даже /etc/default/keyboard XKBLAYOUT="us,ru" XKBOPTIONS="grp:caps_toggle,lv3:ralt_switch,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,misc:typo"
<andrex> в топку капс)
<pr0mode> всем утра
<tomfarr> курлык
<ubuntu-mate> курлык
<tomfarr> блин, хочу ягненка зажаренного
<tomfarr> ой ни туда
<andrex> и икры черной ведро
<tomfarr> не икры не хочу. а ягненка хочу
<tomfarr> есть одно местечко где дешево. но у мен ядаже для него денег нет
<andrex> вредно тебе ягненка
<andrex> морда треснет
<tagezi> утра всем
<tomfarr> курлык
<andrex> tagezi: бу!
<andrex> чет у тя каждый раз по разному утро
<tagezi> ну, я зашёл и утро :)
<tagezi> вообще, я вроде нормальный режим востановил - сплю но ночам :)
<tomfarr> я сегодня проснулся в 6, выкурил 2 сигареты помылся и обратно спать лег
<tagezi> andrex: ты пробовал 5 кеды?
<UNIm95> Всем хай.
<andrex> tagezi: неа
<andrex> хочу потыкать но фз когда
<tagezi> tomfarr: ну, я тоже проснуся в 2, съел кусок мяса, полкило конфет и лёг дальше спать :))
<andrex> чет у мну после 4 кедов желание нет их щкпать ваще
<tagezi> andrex: я вот думаю, может поставить 16.04.. пощёпать
<andrex> поставь)
<andrex> я порду)
<andrex> ж
<andrex> а может и нет хмм
<tagezi> ну.. либо на съежать на Дебиан или генту
<tomfarr> я в виртуалку могу постаить
<tagezi> или фрю.. но тогда я тестить ЛО не смогу понормальному (
<andrex> да в виртуалке и я могу
<andrex> это не то
<andrex> не фрб ненада
<andrex> фрю
<tagezi> в виртуалке? да, немного не то
<andrex> tagezi: на кальку сьезжай)
<andrex> гента для маленьких)
<tagezi> кальку? ну можно конечно.. на лошном канале народ с кальрятора сидит
<tagezi> нада пощёпать.. что-то меня 14.04 доставать начала.. чем дальше тем больше глючит.. долфин не с того не ссего выживрает проц, причем конкретно, больше 1000 файлов рязом не скопировать, ошибка процеса файл кричит
<UNIm95> tagezi: станешь мэйнтейнером для фряхи
<pr0mode> tagezi, у тебя долфин,а у меня pulseaudio ни с фига 60% проца хавает
<tagezi> UNIm95: съездил на день к ролителям жена.. неделя на смарку... 81,5 снова :)))))
<pr0mode> приходится убивать нахалом
<andrex> а у мну ваще нифига проц не хавает
<tagezi> pr0mode: это в чем?
<andrex> сидит он и грустит
<pr0mode> tagezi, 14.04 кеды
<tagezi> странно
<andrex> в бунте кеды тормозные ваще
<pr0mode> ну если настроить, то нет ))
<andrex> всеравно тормозные
<pr0mode> но со временем всё равно начинается  хавание ресурсов необоснованное
<tagezi> да я даже не удивлюсь.. убунта чем дальше тем глючнее...
<tagezi> ну, балу они вроде починили.. он правда тормаз, но перестал раскалять комп доо бела
<pr0mode> надо на деьиан слазить с гномом
<tagezi> не, гном в топку.. лучше уже тогда голая консоль
<pr0mode> я про класик гном
<pr0mode> норм де
<tagezi> наутилус всегда был через Ж сделан
<pr0mode> да и пофиг, зато всё остальное просто и неглючит
<andrex> стваь какуюнить сусю или красношапку там ваще помоему досих пор 2 гном)
<pr0mode> andrex, да ну его нафиг ))
<tagezi> я поле дольфина всю эту муть не могу воспринимать.. реально проже через консоль всё сделать
<pr0mode> я тут как-то раз росу на вирт влепил, долго плевался ...
<llorephie> openSUSE на третьегноме, второгном только на тырпрайзных вроде
<tagezi> опенсусю нужно раздевать долго, покране мере ту что с кедами, она какая-то загруженая
<tagezi> хотя симпатичная... обои не скучные
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> но я их не вижу, так что только производительность вознует
<pr0mode> твою же мать, ещёи моник сдох, кондёры в инверторе вспухли ...
<pr0mode> непрульный день (
<UNIm95> andrex: Nfvv uyjv 3
<UNIm95> andrex: Там гном 3
<tagezi> pr0mode: ну, кондёры не страшно, сбегал до магазина и перепоял
<pr0mode> tagezi, воскресенье сегодня( бежать некуда
<tagezi> я думал только за приделами россии выходные - это выходные
<tagezi> в Питере чип и дип и ещё пару магазинов знаю, которые по выходным работают
<yuman> Никак не найду как отредактировать строку приглашения в терминале вида user@group:/etc/path/to$ так, чтобы не отображало pwd.
<pr0mode> tagezi, ну у нас в Латвии в воскресенье всё закрыто кроме торговых центров ...
<andrex> UNIm95: где?
<UNIm95> andrex: в RHEL
<andrex> ааа
<UNIm95> pr0mode: В Германии так же
<andrex> ну года 2 назад был 2рой еще
<UNIm95> andrex: 2 года назад была 6-ка
<UNIm95> я ядром 2,6,32
<UNIm95> что-то вроде убунты 10,04
<UNIm95> Сейчас же что-то вроде 14,04
<UNIm95> По версиям пакет и прочему.
<pr0mode> UNIm95, знаю, был летом в Дюсселе у друга,в воскресенье пипец ...
<andrex> индусы такие индсы цука This overlay is no longer supported, due to many binary dependencies added to this project.
<yuman> Нашел , через PS1.
<tagezi> а в калькулейт обои не скучные :))
<tagezi> только вот дизайнер явно скучает по 2000-м
<andrex> гг
<andrex> а зачем те знать как в бинхосте собирают пакеты?
<andrex> я ваще чет флага даже не вижу для гдрайв
<masters> .
<tagezi> есть он там... я то собираю в отличии от вас ЛО
<tagezi> со знанием дела, а не просто на автомате :)
<andrex> а в ебилдах нет походу или он там стоит просто не показывается)
<andrex> bluetooth cups dbus gstreamer gtk это все с чем собрано у мну)
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15231190/
<tagezi> --with-gdrive-client-id Provides the client id of the application for OAuth2 authentication on Google Drive. If either this or  --with-gdrive-client-secret is empty, the feature                           will be disabled
<tagezi> andrex: 820 строка
<andrex> wgetpaste pastebinit есть же) бота мучает чтоб пасту вспомнить еще
<tagezi> да мне влом... :)
<andrex> я те про ebuild а не про configure
<tagezi> andrex: короче, не нужно тут ляля, про ключики для ЛО :))))
<tagezi> ну, в ебилдах он может быть кастрированый
<tagezi> не зряже он на 2 дня позже релиза :))
<andrex> вово хотяя ятормозить перестану и посмотрю)
<tagezi> в убунте при сборке --with-gdrive-client-secret не выставляют
<tagezi> причем ни в оф репах ни в ппа не ставят
<andrex> просто видать либо не досмотрели либо лень)
<tagezi> andrex: ну, они 2 года уже колупают мой багрепорт, так что я думаю они забили
<webigor> #
<webigor> привет всем
<tomfarr> курлык
<webigor> как жин
<tomfarr> как муж
<andrex> как дед
<tomfarr> как баб
<andrex> кибаб
<andrex> или е
<andrex> хмм
<andrex> все спать нафиг
<tomfarr> Сегодня ночью состоится третья попытка запуска РН Falcon 9 со спутником SES-9
<webigor> какой хостинг лучше?
<tomfarr> свой
<andrex> свой
<tomfarr> азазаа
<UNIm95> webigor: Для чего хостинг нужен?
<pr0mode> чтоб хостить? ))
<tagezi> andrex: помоему проще генту накататить, чем в этом калькулет разобраться
<andrex> нуу фз комуто нравится
<andrex> после генты убунта виндой станет)
<tagezi> ну, мне только не очень вериться что у меня комп её потянет
<tagezi> постонно пересобирать всё, как-то не для ноута, помоему
<andrex> ну на другом компе с нужными пересобрал с --buildpkg и закинул или завернул в стаж4
<andrex> в приня)
<tagezi> у меня только дин комп
<andrex> в принципе  и ноут справляется
<_d4vid> привет всем
<andrex> tagezi: некторые ваще на атомах собирают)
<tagezi> andrex: что такое оверлей
<webigor> наложение
<tagezi> наложение чего на чего?
<tagezi> вообще, оверлей, это способ программирования, спри котором происходит динамическая подгрузка данных
<tagezi> но, насколько я помню, сейчас его вообще не использу.т
<tagezi> ют*
<tagezi> а что это в калькулейт линух, я вообще в прострации
<webigor> calculate - gentoo
<webigor> кто знает хостинг для Rails?
<UNIm95> webigor: для какой страны хостить буш?
<webigor> регион неважен, лишь бы пикчи грузило
<webigor> а то на хероку не хочет
<tomfarr> а где влад?
<astrmix> Всем привет
<astrmix> Ребят а Юры не было в сети ? ъ
<andrex> не небыло
<astrmix> Ошибка при получении информации о файле «/media/astrmix/Новый том/самоклейка.jpg.tif»: Ошибка ввода/вывода. как по друго открыть жесткий диск ?
<andrex> или он не представился
<astrmix> Что то типо тотала коандера  есть на ubuntu ?
<andrex> mc
<astrmix> а полное название ?
<andrex> midnight commander
<astrmix> Благодарочка
<andrex> ваще погугли есть еще куча альтрнатив ток с гуи может че приглянется)
<astrmix> да мне в жесткий попасть ))
<astrmix> ubuntu видела жесткий и заходила в него а xubuntu не показывает
<andrex> ну может просто не мантирует с хубунтой там свои раскорячки
<astrmix> Да фиг его знает
<astrmix> Можете соединится ко мне и глянуть варианты ?
<astrmix> 418 318 5483
<astrmix> 7721
<astrmix> Rnj yb,elm )
<astrmix> Кто нибудь помогите )
<astrmix> эх( Юру придется ждать
<dos> sdf
<dos> 123
<astrmix> &&&&
<dos> make install
<astrmix> что
<Sergey_IT> astrmix, зайди в дисковую утилиту и смонтируй, посмотри, что ответи
<astrmix> trash:///%5Cmedia%5Castrmix%
<astrmix> как понимать transh ??
<astrmix> Юра Хелп (
<astrmix> Ребят почему при монтировании жесткого он его видит только частью и в корзине
<kocmoc> astrmix а зачем ты его в корзину монтируешь? монтируй в корень
<Sergey_IT> телепатишь?
<webigor> hey
<yurau1504> что надо?
<astrmix> Юра блин ты где
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-20
<bel_ki> привет
<bel_ki> ни кто не скажет это аппаратная ошибка или софтварная http://paste.ubuntu.com/24031764/ ?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> enhs
<|cub|> утри
<|cub|> s/і/ы
<|cub|> та блин
<|cub|> морген короче)
<|cub|> bel_ki, похоже на софт.
<lynxer> bel_ki: софтварная, которая проявляется на новом оборудовании
<lynxer> у меня проявлялась на 3 ноутах
<lynxer> думаю, линукс наш хвалёный не поддерживает какое-то новое оборудование
<andrex> если видит то уже поддерживает
<andrex> такшто ненада мне тут
<andrex> сваливать рукожопость на других свою)
<andrex> и никто не говорил что в ядре все модули есть
<elias_ask> Есть тут обладатели LPI сертификатов? :) Признавайтесь!
<elias_ask> Задумался вот над их самодостаточностью...
<Sergey_IT> без бумажки ты букашка...
<elias_ask> Так то да
<elias_ask> Но бумажка бумажке рознь
<elias_ask> С LFCS то понятно, начальный уровень, разбираешься только в самой системе...
<elias_ask> А вот с LFCE уже интересней, насколько он охватывает весь спектр задач сферического linux админа в вакууме? Нет мыслей?
<elias_ask> Надо чтоль днём зайти, а то ночью как ни зайду, так всёго то народу полтора человека ))))
<elias_ask> Или днём тут вторые полтора человека обитают?:)
<elias_ask> Кстати, никто не знает, чей-то OpenArena на 16,10 отвалилась, после обновы с 16.04?
<elias_ask> Старая болячка бубунты так и не подлечилась? /*как лет 5 назад отваливались приложения после обнов, так и валятся до сих пор...
<elias_ask> Steam, кстати, туда же падает...
<elias_ask> Эх...
<TohaBanderas> привет. нужна помощь)
<bel_ki> в чем?
<bel_ki> говори может кто-нить откликнется
<TohaBanderas> задача простая, нужно при подключении к интернету запустить скрипт wget -o- http://......
<TohaBanderas> сам только осваиваю демонов)
<bel_ki> http://askubuntu.com/questions/258580/how-to-run-a-script-depending-on-internet-connection
<TohaBanderas> дело в том, что я на маке и нет этой папки etc network
<bel_ki> в маках нипаманимаю
<bel_ki> никогда не видил
<TohaBanderas> сейчас пробую через cron сделать, но тоже что-то не выходит)
<TohaBanderas> а на винде это можно реализовать?
<bel_ki> низнаю
<TohaBanderas> ладно, спасибо за наводку
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-21
<|cub|> морген
<andrex> нихт
<|cub|> йа йа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странная фигня.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проверяю мемтестом оперативу. видит 3319mb. точно знаю что та же самая версия мемтеста тестила модуль 4gb - на видео
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 700 метров на интеловское видео. я в такое не верю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> биос ноута видит оба модуля 4 gb
<aleksei`> всем утра
<|cub|> ребят, а кто-нить баловался с webdav на nginx?
<artus> new
<artus> туц
<andrex> йух
<andrex> я поставил бунту на древний пень 4
<andrex> и оно пошло
<aleksei`> хай
<andrex> правда пришлось выпилить опенгл
<artus> гг
<aleksei`> а нафиг оно нужно? )
<andrex> да лира и прочие не которые гоюзают для красивостей
<andrex> б
<andrex> а виляха его не тащит и фризит лагает мерцает но не тянет
<andrex> ваще в идеале все пересорать нафигбылоб поурезать еще и ваще ня)
<andrex> метров 20 бы жрало в оперативке
<SergeyIT> а что за видяха?
<andrex> а интел гма какаято
<andrex> я даже не смотрел
<SergeyIT> у меня 2 компа с "интел гма какаято" - лубунту тянут нормально
<andrex> помню селерошка 1.6 512 мем мозгов ддр1 2 40 гб винта и какойто стремный бис который умеет усб но при попытке воткнуть туда винт он вис а да усб 1.1
<andrex> lxde тащит
<andrex> не тащит opengl
<andrex> в либре abiword итд
<SergeyIT> так это нормально для него
<SergeyIT> я только 3 месяца назад примерно такой сменил дома )
<SergeyIT> но видео радеон 9600 было
<andrex> нада винты ьыло зафигачить в рейд
<elias_ask> Есть тут обладатели сертификатов LPI? Признавайтесь! :)
<artus> нафига оно?
<artus> для галочки? ненужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для повышения KPI
<elias_ask> Меня больше интересует не сама бумажка, а круг задач, охватываемый во премя подготовки к экзамену, насколько он отражает реальность сферического linux-администратора в вакууме :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: как узнать какой демон слушает конкретный порт?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отбой
<artus>  elias_ask реальность сферического администратора отражает опыт и умение решать проблему а не рупить над формулировками и отбиватцо бумажками :D толку от туевой хучи типа спецов которые не в состоянии даже вопрос
<artus> сформулировать, не то что найти решение вопроса.
<Sergey_IT> ага... однако на вопросы отвечают, а вот решают -  проблемы ))
<Sergey_IT> ты чего бухтишь?
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну админу нужно не ответить на вопрос, а для начала его сформулировать :D а решение это 20% от вопроса :) ну только если это не узкоспециализированый софт на самописных костылях ;)
<artus> Sergey_IT, вечер почтенный :) да я чего, я не бухтю :D соскучился по вам :D
<Sergey_IT> тут ты прав - в правильно поставленном вопросе содержится половина ответа )
<Sergey_IT> что-то совсем новички не появляются :(
<artus> Sergey_IT, половина была раньше, когда гугла небыло :D 95% задач стоящих перед среднестатистическим админом уже обсосаны до невозможности :) так что на 20% я вкладываю поиск и решение самой проблемы. те кто топадмины на зп в 10+k
<artus> месяц в уях = такие вопросы отродясь задавать не будут :D
<Sergey_IT> ну так это для старооборазованных, а сейчас и гуглу не учат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тындексу учат. и тындекс почте
<artus> да нихрена сча ничему не учат. как гритцо проще прибить и воскресить чем обьяснить.
<artus> как упорятцо на каакую то фигню, тратят на нее по три дня времени, хотя достичь конечного результата можно за 5 минут думанья головой и прекращения упарыватцо на один раз выбраном пути :)
<Sergey_IT> это да... вот вспоминаю как на никсы переходил, даже вопросов не задавал... все в инете было... здесь то появился через год как в линуксе уже бы
<Sergey_IT> вон, даже тагези жаловался что у меня гугель другой ))
<artus> Sergey_IT, да о чем говорить, я вон местами свои логи чата полистал - фигааасе каакой я умный был :D сам в шоке :D дакие решения местами выдавал что даже сейчас не сообразу с ходу :) хотя по сути все зависит только от того на чем
<artus> ты в данный момент упарываешся в конкретный момент :) а если учесть что праактически все вопросы закончились в 10-13 году , по причине что дальше только - не работает с новым ядром - то в сем проблемы то ? в чатик можно зайти
<artus> чтоб пнули в нужном направдении или помогли сформировать запрос )
<artus> да я вон пару часов тому вмваре плеер ставил, ну не собирает он модули для сетевухи, 5 минут - ман по патчу исходников для 4.9 ядра и все путем. было бы желание в вопросе разобратцо, а не мимифеские сертификаты получить :)
<artus> еще от красношапки могу понять, иногда они даже местами котируютцо, а так толку то с них никакого :)
<artus> да блин, я без законченой вышки сейчас на должности главного конструктора числюсь, бумажки ничего не стоят от слова совсем :D
<Sergey_IT> бумажки - это да, вред от них только
<Sergey_IT> я, кстати, когда к швейцарцам на работу устраивался, ни одной бумажки не показывал )) (в 90-х пришлось подрабатывать)
<Sergey_IT> да и в ссср знал людей без вышки работающих инженерами
<artus> вот и я о том же. в одном месте упоротый хх начнет тебя по википедии проверять в терминах и зарубит, а в конечном счете бы тудеш аутсорсить всю их контору уже за совсем другие деньги :D а в дургом зададут конкретный вопрос -
<artus> нааам нужно вот это - могеш - да лехкооо - по рукам :D
<artus> *ты будешь
<Sergey_IT> так раньше так и было, могешь - работай, без всяких тестов
<Sergey_IT>  я вот проги, что написал, никаких вопросов по доработке после сдачи не получал... новые предлагали делать только
<artus> вобщем бесят меня собеседования, не умею я их проходить :D ибо там обычно как упорятцо на какие то книжные знания, аррр, нунафиг :) причем когда начинают еше непонятные девашки по спискам гонять - ваще пичаль. хотя было у
<artus> меня одно с типа начальником отдела, который толи не в духе был, толи еще какая фигня, вобщем слил меня с криком что я нишарю, а через 2 недели у меня же консультировался по решению траблов, я прям угорал :D
<Sergey_IT> нынешние собеседования нужны только для оправдания деятельности службы набора персонала
<Sergey_IT> вредители, в общем
<Sergey_IT> мне повезло, меня обычно просто спрашивали - можешь написать такое? - и все... но работал через знакомых
<artus> вово,  я тоже последнее время ток через знакомых, ибо ну их нафиг. то у них регламент, то правила, то еще какая чушь. если че я могу и руками поработать :D и не известно еще что выйдет профитнее :D да и для души мне с металом
<artus> возитцо приятнее :) вобщем упарыватцо на сертификаты и бумажки имеет смысл под конкретную цель где они нужны. а ради фана - ну только от борьбы со скукой :)
<Sergey_IT> к сожалению большинство на рынке труда этого не поймет никогда
<Sergey_IT> у них отчет - это бумажки, а не работа
<artus> Sergey_IT, угу, о чем говорить, я аутсорсил нацбанк :D ибо бумажки, hh и остальной изврат :D да мне когда было лень к ним ехать даже тунель прокидывали :D хотя секурность, все дела :D
<Sergey_IT> а теперь остается только вспоминать, работать не с кем (
<artus> ну работать есть с кем по сути, по большому счету не особо все поменялось, но всеже да, пичаль местами пичальная.
<artus> прчием в большенстве случаев по вине хренового управления и упоротых наборщиков
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-22
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SergeyIT> защщитниччки.. попрятались, с наступающим!
<artus> вечерь
<andrex> ночерь
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-23
<aleksei`> всем утра доброго
<artus> утро добрым не бывает, поэтому предпочитаю просыпатцо к обеду :D
<|cub|> утро - когда проснулся, и не важно который час) приветы
<artus> дарофф
 * andrex хотел сматюгаться но передумал
<artus> andrex, шоо, обижають?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> кто меня обидет то)
<artus> вот пичаль, даже обидеть некому :D
<andrex> дак башку отгрызу сразу)
<artus> футаким быть :D а потом сидеть в гордом одиночестве в окружении бошк? :D
<andrex> да трофеи
<Antares> Congratulations!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-24
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> морген
<artus> и шооо, фсе спят? ниможед быть
<|cub|> не все
<|cub|> сижу про jasper читаю
<artus> наркоман ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот вам ребус-кроксворд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/of32n4wwb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://postimg.org/image/i5qs7ubdn
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто что имеет сказать?
<|cub|> ну а что, если заказчик требует и хорошо платит)
<artus> нафиг такого заказчика, который еще и требует что-то :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. заказчик должен платить. все. больше от него ничего не требуется
<artus> именно
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-25
<piyavking> JohnDoe_71Rus: норм лошадка, чо. у меня примерно такая ж.
<piyavking> https://postimg.org/image/81fvuxonb/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты про фотки мемтеста?
<piyavking> да.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне вот интересно. ноуты разные. плашки одни и те же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему на интеле скорость выше 2709 против 2307
<JohnDoe_71Rus> частота на интеле вроде ниже
<andrex> кодировка кодировка
<andrex> )
<andrex> перемаунти с какойнить cp1251 или 866 или еще какой фигней вантузной
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: это ты кому?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> piyavking: зачем тебе на плоском экране вкладки шрифтом браиля?
<piyavking> я болванку конфига awesome с мануала какого-то передрал, там так было.
<piyavking> можно, конечно, руны какиенибуть запилить, но тупо влом. я и так над конфигом надругался безбожно.
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: комуто
<andrex> пиявкину
<artus> шо нигадяи, блины под подушками трескаете?
 * andrex сидит на работе без блинов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя полный шкаф железа. а там винты с блинами
<andrex> ну да ну да
<sharikoff> artus, на подушках
<sharikoff> andrex, artus q
<andrex> дадада
<andrex> sharikoff: бу!
<artus> sharikoff, андрюююшшшкааааа, прююювееетьььььь ^_^
<Dreyk> Здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь может помочь с BTRFS? Не получается восстановить снапшот. Нервы уже на пределе) Ничего важного, но бесит, что не могу с ходу разобраться, по манам ничего не получается.
<artus> пичаль но телепаты закончились
<andrex> чувак mv не осилил видать
<Dreyk> mv работает только если загружаться с LiveCD
<Dreyk> ибо в рабочей системе даже @home отмонтировать нормально не получается
<andrex> ага а apt-snapshot тоже да с лифкиработает
<Dreyk> я по этому ману пытаюсь: http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/file-sys/btrfs-snapshots.html
<Dreyk> там без mv
<Dreyk> тяжело грузиться с ливки, когда у тебя vps без нормальной админ-панели
<andrex> нафиг отмаунчивать береш и переключаешся на забекапленый снапшот
<andrex> перед этим лучше создать снапшот текущего состояния и все
<Dreyk> вот это я и хочу сделать
<Dreyk> только не получается. Ничего не меняется
<Dreyk> команда ошибок не возвращает
<Dreyk> скорее всего я что-то не так понял или косяк с синтаксисом
<Dreyk> btrfs subvolume set-default 257 /home
<Dreyk> где 257 - номер снапшота бэкапа
<Dreyk> верно ведь?
<andrex> id
<Dreyk> ну да, Id
<andrex> который выдается по list
<andrex> смотри про remount
<andrex> man mount
<Dreyk> имеешь ввиду после set-default выполнить mount -t btrfs -o remount /home ?
<andrex> тип того
<Dreyk> или в опциях указать имя субволума бэкапа?
<Dreyk> тогда поидее и set-default не нужен
<Dreyk> но это всё ни к чему, потому что система категорически не хочет home отмонтировать
<Dreyk> device busy и не волнует её
<andrex> ида субвалумы там @home @/ итд
<andrex> ладна я спать нафиг
<Dreyk> у меня сейчас 3 субволума: "@home", "@/" и "bcp/home" . Вот мне как-то надо заменить @home на bcp/home
<Dreyk> )) спокойной
<UNIm95> Dreyk: Один маленький вопрос: накой хрен ты используешь экспериментальную fs а рабочем окружении,
<UNIm95> ?
<artus> аххаха, каак же мне нравятцо персонажи с полным православием головоного мозга которые дааже не в курсе что оное образовалось в результате внутренних разборок внутри высокого синода и сопутствующего раскола в 1053 году, и
<artus> свято верят что ему 2к лет :D
<Dreyk> UNIm95: сколько уже этих баек про экспериментальность. Я последние полтора-2 года использую её как основную на своих устройствах и всяки там мелких VPS и частично на предприятиях для мелких задач, типа файлопомоек
<Dreyk> и с проблемами я не сталкивался, тьфу тьфу
<Dreyk> видимо для моих задач - она стабильна, но вот снапшотами не пользовался никак
<Dreyk> а сейчас решил научиться
<Dreyk> А ещё для меня огромный плюс в том, что на моём железе, при использовании сжатия она даёт прирост производительности винчестеру
<Dreyk> по поводу стабильности здесь вполне адекватный ответ: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Is_btrfs_stable.3F
<UNIm95> Dreyk: Пока RHEL не пойдет подефолту с btrfs она экспериментальна. Для файловых хранилищ надо использовать ZFS и ECC рам. Она няшка и хорошо работает
<UNIm95> на  btrfs*
<Dreyk> я не обслуживаю крупный бизнес, поверь, в моём случае сойдёт что угодно, лишь бы оно работало
<Dreyk> ты наверное не поверишь, что я на рабочих станциях использую ядро 4.9.0
<Dreyk> и 4.8 на серверах
<Dreyk> с вашим понятием о стабильности это, вероятно, дикость :)
<UNIm95> Dreyk: и что? Если железу нужны новые драйвера то нужно новое ядро или бэкпорт.
<Dreyk> Скажем так, в моём понимании стабильность - это если оно стабильно работает в течении пары месяцев. Задачи не меняются. Я давно заметил, что в Linux если что-то работает, то оно работает
<Dreyk> и самое страшное, что может случиться - это забиться папка с логами
<Dreyk> а если что-то не работает, то это выясняется в течении недели
<UNIm95> Dreyk: Я уже встретился был с бэкпортированным ядром в 14,04 которая при определённом сетевым пакетом падала в панику.
<Dreyk> я уже и забыл как выглядит экран kernel panic последние годы. На удивление всё становится всё более юзабельнее и стабильнее
<Dreyk> а вопрос со снапшотами меня волнует, потому что я хочу быстро откатывать состояние на экспериметальной VPS, где я играюсь с vpn и скачиванием торрентов xD
<artus> дыу снапшоты же в лвм есть вроде как
<artus> хоть обыграйся :)
<Dreyk> я решил, что мне не нужен лвм, если я использую btrfs. зачем лишние оверхеды?
<artus> а зачем тебе нерабочая бтрфс? :D
<Dreyk> а если у тебя на vps 10 гиг hdd всего, то сжатие ой помогает
<Dreyk> в смысле не рабочая? если я не умею делать снапшоты, это не значит, что она нерабочая)
<artus> нуу если они у тебя не делаютцо согласно мануала - то это жж неспроста :D
<Dreyk> точнее делать легко, а проблемы исключительно с грамотным восстановлением
<Dreyk> и то, что  я не могу загрузить livecd
<Dreyk> я пришел к выводу, что надо собирать свой iso-шник с поднятым ssh-сервером и установленными утилитами btrfs, закинуть его в boot и просто делать  reboot-grub при необходимости
<Dreyk> осталось загуглить как собрать iso-шник live системы под себя xD
<artus> в дебе штатные утильты есть для этого, там не особо гемороно вроде как все это
<Dreyk> и никто не говорит, что я правильно понимаю мануал xD иначе каждый второй был бы линуксоидом, а о винде все бы забыли
<Dreyk> если бы всё было так просто с этими мануалами
<Dreyk> А так с чем-то новым (для себя) можно неделями биться, пока освоишь
<artus> чего там неделю можно осваивать то :)
<Dreyk> ну видимо не всем дано всё познавать сразу xD я пару недель (в свободное время) пытался откомилить модуль ядра для Android для фикса ttl
<artus> зачем, ттл в дроиде без компиляций правитцо :D
<Dreyk> на очень малом количестве моделей в ядре есть модуль xt_HL.ko
<Dreyk> смысл не в том, чтобы править, а в том чтобы зафиксировать его намертво
<Dreyk> чтобы все пакеты имели одинаковый ттл и было неважно сколько хопов они прошли и какой ттл на клиенте (в случае если и-нет раздаётся с андроида)
<Dreyk> особенно актуально сейчас в российских реалиях
<artus>  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl жее , для особо ленивых есть же tll эдиторы. именно для раздачи с телефонок интернетиков в обход ограничений прова :D
<artus> на 4pda лень зайти ? :D
<Dreyk> ну эти самые ттл эдиторы не работают без модуля xt_HL.ko
<artus> вобщем ты из тех кто на ровном месте себе создают трудности а потом их героически преодолевают :D
<Dreyk> видимо просто вы не разбираетесь в вопросе
<Dreyk> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=622076&view=findpost&p=58647828
<Dreyk> моя статья на 4Pda
<artus> ну видать не попадались такие аппараты с которыми все пичаль )
<artus> о как все запутано
<Dreyk> за которую я получил множество восторженных откликов (до неё была короткая), а её я написал по просьбе модера для шапки
<Dreyk> и если бы всё было так просто, то не мучался бы я и не создавал себе проблемы
<artus> ну тогда мои искренние поздравления и респект за внос новых знаний в общую копилку знаний :)
<Dreyk> Спасибо :)
<UNIm95> Dreyk: Так зафигачь такую VPS'ку с фряхой. Там ZFS по дефолту. Если VPS с ECC то будешь наслаждаться всем вышеперечисленным
<UNIm95> причем рабочим
<Dreyk> ага, ZFS на 512 мб оперативной памяти
<Dreyk> я смотрел в его сторону, но он же дико зависим от оперативы. А мои познания не то, что во фряхе, а в любых не deb системах весьма скромны
<Dreyk> не хочу тратить тонну времени на переучивание
<UNIm95> Dreyk: А что не так? По ману 1GB рам на 1TB места
<UNIm95> у тебя 10
<UNIm95> GB
<Dreyk> хм
<Dreyk> вспомнил
<Dreyk> я смотрел на http://www.freenas.org/
<Dreyk> как дистриб для хранения всяких баз, 1С и тд в своё время
<Dreyk> но там минимальные хардварные требования "8GB* RAM"
<Dreyk> и почему-то я решил, что это из-за ZFS
<UNIm95> Так это для быстрой работы.
<UNIm95> для многих клиентов
<Dreyk> Ну странно, что это в минималки забито. PostgreSQL тоже спокойно отжирает 16 гиг оперативы
<Dreyk> но он может работать и на 256 мб
<Dreyk> да и какое-то недружественное отношение у Linux-а к ZFS, на сколько я успел заметить
<UNIm95> Они рассматривают эти 8гб для офисной файлопомойке.
<UNIm95> 20-30 клиентов
<Dreyk> я извиняюсь, на для офисной файлопомойки на 20 клиентов достаточно 1 гига памяти
<UNIm95> А проблема только  в лицензии.
<Dreyk> ну да... вот поэтому и форкнули его в виде btrfs
<UNIm95> Это я про клиентов-видеомонтажников на сервере
<UNIm95> нет. это не форк
<UNIm95> это попытка написать тоже самое
<Dreyk> аа... я понял
<Dreyk> ну что ж.. будем ждать. А пока я буду добровольным бета-тестером
<Dreyk> потому что btrfs меня в целом устраивает вполне
<UNIm95> Посмотрим. Марк обещал поработать с юристами что бы включить ZFS в ядро
<Dreyk> если zfs не умеет на живой работающей системе в режиме реально времени восстанавливать снапшот root-раздела, то не вижу смысла двигаться в сторону ZFS
<Dreyk> ну это ИМХО, конечно же
<UNIm95> Это будет технически лучше.
<UNIm95> Разве не умеет?
<Dreyk> я хз, это я предположил
<Dreyk> если включат в ядро, тогда будем смотреть. А так Ubuntu последнее время какой-то фигней занимается в плане нововведений
<Dreyk> тот же Mir вместо того чтобы со всеми развивать Wayland
<UNIm95> ZFS уже очень старые проект. 12 лет
<UNIm95> Так что вылизано и рабочее
<Dreyk> я так понимаю его и форкнуть нельзя из-за лицензии?
<Dreyk> ну да... если бы можно было, то и не нужно бы было )
<UNIm95> Ага. Я не сильно в юридическую фигню вникал. Но там косяк только в дтцензии
<UNIm95> лицензии*
<Dreyk> Oracle любит быть на грани OpenSource
<UNIm95> Вопросы к SUN а не ораклу
<Dreyk> ту же MySQL фокрнули в виде MariaDB из-за опасений, что оракл сделает её более закрытой
<UNIm95> А либра?
<Dreyk> Sun Microsystems — американская компания, производитель программного и аппаратного обеспечения, основана в 1982 году, в период с апреля 2009 года по январь 2010 года была поглощена корпорацией Oracle.
<Dreyk> ну да, та же либра)
<UNIm95> ZFS релиз 2005 год
<Dreyk> ну права-то теперь всё равно у оракла? хотел бы уже изменил лицензию
<Dreyk> он же купил сан со всеми потрохами, как я понимаю
<Dreyk> кстати MariaDB, по моему скромному мнению работает на порядок лучше и быстрее MySQL
<Dreyk> опять же протестировано на VPS с 512 мб рам
<UNIm95> Так костяк разрабов мускула и создала марию
<Dreyk> mysql сжирал сразу 200 мб памяти, остальное брал в кеш и всё равно гугл ругался на скорость доступа к сайту на базе wordpress
<UNIm95> А нафига ораклу делать бесплатного конкурента 11g и 12g
<Dreyk> после перехода на MariaDB с тем же конфигом от mysql потребление памяти базой стало в районе 50 мб
<Dreyk> и гугл ругаться перестал
<Dreyk> что такое 11g и 12g ?
<UNIm95> Версии дб от оракла
<UNIm95> В реале живут 10g, 11g, 12g
<Dreyk> мм..
<Dreyk> ну у Oracle в любом случае в первую очередь задача срубить денег
<Dreyk> но с другой стороны без таких компаний мир opensoruce был развивался медленнее
<UNIm95> И как оракл OpenSource развивает?
<UNIm95> Нет донатов
<UNIm95> только использование года
<UNIm95> кода*
<Dreyk> ну так или иначе mysql и openoffice таки опенсорсные
<UNIm95> И пока MySQL был у Sun оракл пытался засудить за InnoDB
<Dreyk> хоть и общими усилиями
<UNIm95> но потом тупо купил Sun
<UNIm95> видимо было дешевле юристов
<Dreyk> xD видимо так оказалось проще
<Dreyk> можно рассматривать oracle как бесплатных маинтейнеров для важных проектов
<Dreyk> но когда оракл начинают страдать фигней, их просто форкают
<Dreyk> достаточно выгодно
<UNIm95> Каких проектов?
<UNIm95> Кроме MySQl?
<Dreyk> ну OpenOffice они же старт дали
<Dreyk> ZFS тоже ныне у них, как я понял
<Dreyk> VirtualBox-ом я пользуюсь для повседневных задач по тиму быстро поднять вирталку для теста
<Dreyk> типу*
<Dreyk> Java та же, хотя уже форкано и перефоркано всё
<Dreyk> Никто не подскажет софт, чтобы можно было удобно стримить видео с сервера себе?
<Dreyk> на данный момент я просто расшариваю файл через nginx и добавляю прямую ссылку в VLC или что-то подобное
<Dreyk> проблема в том, что я не могу ограничить доступ к файлу с видео
<Dreyk> оно вот в таком виде получается https://links.dreyk.tk/
<UNIm95> Все что ты назвал делал Sun
<UNIm95> А после покупки народ разбегался.
<Dreyk> ну.. имеем то, что имеем)
<Dreyk> учитывая, что всё это уже OpenSource, то беспокоиться не о чем
<Dreyk> оно никуда не денется
<Dreyk> и будет потихоньку развиваться
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-26
<studio-user851> Привет всем
<studio-user851> Люди добрые помогите пожалуйста
<studio-user851> Возможно-ли подружить карточку Lexicon Alpha с Studio ?
<Sergey_IT> в гугле реальнее найти
<studio-user851> Нигде немогу инфу найти
<studio-user851> jack с ней ругается и не хочет работать
<Sergey_IT> на запрос " lexicon alpha linux" примерно 121000 результатов
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-19
<lincod> кто может помочь?
<piyavking> с чем?
<lincod> тут постоянно такая тишина?
<lincod> Все боты что ли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно
<aleksei`> всем утра
<rapidsp> фигасе народу
<aleksei`> года 1,5 - 2 назад было больше намного
<rapidsp> ну а года 3... )))
<aleksei`> уже не помню, но с каждым годом кол-во уменьшается
<rapidsp> irc походу забвается постепенно
<rapidsp> забывается*
<aleksei`> помнится релиз 9.04 вышел, вот здесь толпы народу были и обсуждегия всего и вся бесконечные )
<rapidsp> а потом джедаи на альфе 9.10 )
<aleksei`> про 9.10 не помню, а вот про дейлики 10.04 хорошо помнится, что с каждым днём всё больше появлялось "джедаев" )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-20
<aleksei`> всем утра
<diskin> что-то ты рано сегодня!
<diskin> 59:55!
<aleksei`> 09:00 у нас ))
<aleksei`> всё по плану
<llorephie> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-21
<aleksei`> всем утра
<tomfarr> aleksei` не желаете ли немного порно в текстовом формате?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> console pron
<tomfarr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkc8YduPnOM
<aleksei`> не желаю
<Guest1784> всем здрасте!
<SergeyIT> 8-)
<Leagnus> прива
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<Sergey_IT> молчунов что-то прибавилось
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-22
<Ne0S> приветы
<aleksei`> утра
<zugr> Трям
<zugr> Живы?
<diskin> кто здесь?!
<zugr> О!
<zugr> Это я!
<zugr> У меня вопрос, а куда можно телеги слать, а то я то тут то там в в kUbunte на грабли наступаю...
<diskin> по идее в трекер конкретного проекта?
<zugr> А на сайте у них чёрт ногу сломит...
<zugr> Дык это прям в настройках системы!
<zugr> Какой это проект?
<zugr> Я ж про что
<rapidsp> kubuntu
<zugr> понятно
<diskin> наверно надо посмотреть название бинарника, в котором проблема
<diskin> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<zugr> а как это сделать
<zugr> о!
<diskin> Ж)
<diskin> Join us in the #kubuntu chat room for support or the #kubuntu-devel chat room for development
 * diskin не любит KDE...
<zugr> Ну я косяк!!! Ведь перед носом висит всё!
<zugr> Спасибо!
 * rapidsp пришел к выводу что у кде нет альтернатив :)
<zugr> Ха!
<zugr> Согласен с обоими!
<rapidsp> опенбокс еще куда не шло, но появляются мозоли от напильника
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-23
<aleksei`> утра
<zugr> Трям
<zugr> sussh тут?
<zugr> а вижу
<yokowka> приветъ не запускается duke nukem 3d.... кто поможетъ????
<yokowka> джон до подскажешь??
<yokowka> !рудз
<yokowka> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<yokowka> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
<yokowka> меня видно?
<diskin> нет
<yokowka> привет дискинъ
<yokowka> не запускается duke nukem 3d
<yokowka> приветъ не запускается duke nukem 3d.... кто поможетъ????
<Qommand0r> Привет друзья, это выходные, приятно
<Qommand0r> хорошо не работать на мгновение
<Sergey_IT> c праздником 8-)
<yokowka> приветъ не запускается duke nukem 3d.... кто поможетъ????
<Sergey_IT> запусти из консоли, вывод и вопрос на форум
<yokowka> что zа консоль?
<yokowka> а терминал.... такъ вот , что онъ пишетъ: ~/Установка/herzog yadro/eduke32_src_20180222-6689/eduke32_20180source$ make
<yokowka> make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-24
<yokowka> Приветъ ребята и девчата!!!! Запускаю на убунту 17.10 eduke32 (duke nukem 3d) всё какъ http://wiki.eduke32.com/wiki/Building_EDuke32_on_Linux и дойдя до                                                                                                                                            Build EDuke32
<yokowka> In a terminal window move to the EDuke32 sources folder and type make                                                                                                                                               терминалъ пишетъ : нетъ целей, make файл не найденъ.... какъ побороть?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-25
<yokowka> In a terminal window move to the EDuke32 sources folder and type make                                                                                                                                               терминалъ пишетъ : нетъ целей, make файл не найденъ.... какъ побороть?
<JohnDoe6> configure делал?
<JohnDoe6> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=212127.0 первая ссылка в гугле по твоей фразе
<yokowka> джон до - не получилось конфигу сделать....
<JohnDoe6> читай чего не хватает, ставь *-dev пакеты и собирай снова
<yokowka> можешь по тим виверу помочь???
<JohnDoe6> нет, стараюсь не пользовать закрытые технологии
<yokowka> можешь сбросить пошаговую иструкцию? благодарю!
<yokowka> johndoe6 - можешь сбросить пошаговую иструкцию? благодарю!
<JohnDoe6> yokowka: пошаговой нет, есть общий алгоритм. ./configure читаешь ошибки, доустанавливаешь пакеты. if ./configure без ошибок make
<yokowka> начинаю польzоваться убунту....
<yokowka> только
<yokowka> давай по порядку
<yokowka> какъ прочесть ошибки въ ./сonfigure?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прям в консоли пишет error
<wersewarter> Здравствуйте
<tagezi> yokowka: ты уже три дня спрашиваешь ожно и то же
<yokowka> тагези - охото прояснить положенiе делъ....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугол давно все знает
<yokowka> у меня въ консоли $
<tagezi> yokowka: зачем ты его вообще собираешь?
<tagezi> если охото пособирать, пособирай что-то более простое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/TMBFv.png вот это ошибки конфига
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: тебя в этом скриншоте не настараживает cl.exe? :)
<yokowka> тагези - игра молодости хочу вспомнить всё, а тутъ обломъ...
<tagezi> в репах же есть
<tagezi> тафиг собирать?
<yokowka> въ репахъ????
<tagezi> да, вь репахь :)
<yokowka> съсылка есть?
<tagezi> заканчивай коверкать русский
<yokowka> я его наоборотъ
<yokowka> приращиваю
<tagezi> ну тогда иди у гугли, я репы нашёл за один поисковый запрос, третья ссылка от начала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: какая разница где конфиг запускать. ошибка одна, не хватает девовых файлов
<yokowka> джон до - точно
<tagezi> ну так нужно всеравно репы включать, и доставлять от туда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугол из-за придурков перестал давать прямые линки на картинки. а на странице по ссылке картинки может совсем не быть.
<tagezi> ну, я тебе могу расказать про поисковые системы.. я только закончил исследование
<yokowka> эээй парни парни, что с коньфигнёй делать????
<yokowka> пишет консоль - нот сач файл о директору
<tagezi> ну, значит нет такого файла или директории
<tagezi> конфиг обычно не врёт
<yokowka> потрясающе, гениально
<tagezi> каков вопрос, таков ответ
<yokowka> каков стулъ, таковъ и столъ. поупражняемся въ острословiи ещё????
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lSCiQTRlE9c/WpEwLwDizhI/AAAAAAAAE2o/EBmbJL6LKVcM1hJe39KIbE5HfLslyArkQCLcBGAs/s1600/Screenshot_20180223_193445.png
<tagezi> яндекс вообще охренивает со своим ИИ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> купленная линка
<tagezi> да не купленая она, они просто вообще искать не умеют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а спутни умеет?
<tagezi> они теперь ИИ используют везде где только можно
<tagezi> вот и выдают бред всякий
<yokowka> джонъ до 71 - я печатаю въ консоли ./configure и она выдаётъ bash: ./configure: Нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> ну, значит его там нет
<tagezi> блин, консоль не врёт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит там не конфиг, еще бывает autoconf или еще чего. читай ман что нужно для сборки
<tagezi> ии прав нет
<tagezi> или*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ИИ всегда праф
<tagezi> и леф :)
<yokowka> http://wiki.eduke32.com/wiki/Building_EDuke32_on_Linux
<yokowka> Build EDuke32
<yokowka> In a terminal window move to the EDuke32 sources folder and type make   - вотъ на этомъ месте головнякъ случился
<tagezi> make не напечатать, или в папку не перейти?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читать отсюда http://wiki.eduke32.com/wiki/Building_EDuke32_on_Linux#Prerequisites_for_the_build
<tagezi> хотя я вообще не понимаю нафиг его собирать, если он уже 100 раз собран
<tagezi> читать от сюда The project's APT repositories are currently not maintained. We have made building from source as simple as possible, so please follow those instructions instead.
<yokowka> тагези ты предлагаешь способъ съ репами... раzcкажи подробней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чё у них сорцы в svn а не гитхаб
<yokowka> джон не понялъ ни слова
<tagezi> потому что они любят свн
<tagezi> да какая разница
<tagezi> собирать всёравно влом..
<yokowka> видно, не вспомнить мне молодость
<yokowka> (((
<tagezi> ничего, погоди.. пару лет на линухе, и всё получиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха git svn clone -r HEAD https://svn.eduke32.com/eduke32/ git: «svn» не является командой git. Смотрите «git --help».
<tagezi> даже без сборки из исходников
<tagezi> ну, свн не является командой гит :)
<tagezi> свн это отдельная тема
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так у них эта команда в вики указана, как получить исходники
<yokowka> может виртуальную машину со свининдовс и въ ней запустить .ехе????
<yokowka> дюка
<tagezi> нужно доставить пакет, чтобы гит умел обращаться к свн
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://myubuntu.ru/forum/19-igry/97-stavim-duke-nukem-3d-na-ubuntu
<yokowka> благодарю джон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только имя дистриба замени
<yokowka> ты про 17.10 и 12.04   ??
<yokowka> убунту
<yokowka> там зести запус и артфул ардвак
<tagezi> ну, говорят они оф реп больше не поддерживают
<yokowka> сраzу головоломка $ deb apt.duke4.net natty main
<yokowka> Команда 'deb' не найдена, возможно вы имели в виду:
<yokowka>  Команда 'xdeb' из пакета 'xdeb' (universe)
<yokowka>  Команда 'dub' из пакета 'dub' (universe)
<yokowka>  Команда 'derb' из пакета 'icu-devtools' (main)
<yokowka>  Команда 'deb3' из пакета 'quilt' (universe)
<yokowka>  Команда 'debc' из пакета 'devscripts' (main)
<yokowka>  Команда 'dex' из пакета 'dex' (universe)
<yokowka>  Команда 'debi' из пакета 'devscripts' (main)
<yokowka>  Команда 'dab' из пакета 'bsdgames' (universe)
<yokowka> deb: команда не найдена
<yokowka> джонъ по этому руководству http://myubuntu.ru/forum/19-igry/97-stavim-duke-nukem-3d-na-ubuntu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rgtxKkvFJd/ фенита ля комедиа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> libsdl2-dev не дружит с моей системой, вызывает конфликт зависимостей
<yokowka> да головнякъ на головняке, дое
<yokowka> jonhdoe 71 - у тебя что zа система?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 14.04 на стероидах
<yokowka> ))))
<yokowka> продлеваешь лтс?
<tagezi_> лубунта на стеройдах? :)
<yokowka> что такое на стероидахъ???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi_: 4 дня назад поставил 4.15 ядро
<tagezi_> ну, оно вроде уже более менее стабильное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе напомнить какоя ядро стоковое для трасти?
<yokowka> джон, а через дос бокс нельзя запустить дюка????
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: не помню.. а есть разница?
<tagezi_> у меня сейчас 16.04 и стоит 4.10
<tagezi_> но я что-то не очень хочу пока свежак.. с принтерами придётся возиться
<tagezi_> хотя можно будет поразвлекаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi_: стоковое если не путаю 3.12 а если hw pack то 4.04 вроде бы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tagezi_> нада попробовать генту собрать
<tagezi_> давно я не развлекался :)
<tagezi_> на кланге
<tagezi_> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на клингоне :)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-19
<SkyRewir> Всем привет!
<SkyRewir> Есть кто-нибудь на канале?
<SkyRewir> Помогите пожалуйста разобраться с SUID и SGID, на сервере создал директорию для сайта, /var/www/Site/ предоставил права на директорию chmod -R 2775, но при загрузке файлов через SFTP права на файлы становятся drwxr-sr-x
<diskin> SkyRewir, а если файл создать прямо на сервере через touch к примеру, какие у него будут права? зайти по ssh и создать в том каталоге файл.
<SkyRewir> -rw-r--r--   1 skyrewir     Developers       0 Feb 18 22:05 TEST.TEST
<SkyRewir> Как я понимаю владелец читает-записывает, группа и другие только чтение
<diskin> да. а при закачке файла (не каталога), по sftp, какие получаются права? закачай там же рядом файлик и посмотри
<SkyRewir> -rw-r--r--   1 sftp         Developers       0 Feb 18 22:10 TEST2.TEST
<diskin> ну то есть все ок? вопрос с каталогом теперь. создай каталог через ssh и sftp и сравни
<diskin> а не, разница же во владельце
<diskin> то, что файл не твой, а пользователя sftp, это нормально?
<SkyRewir> diskin, да, получается у меня несколько пользователей в системе, которые входят в группу Developers, я хочу чтобы все пользователи из группы Developers имели полные права на все директории и файлы внутри папки с сайтом, но при создании файла или директор
<SkyRewir> ии им по-умолчанию выставляются права 644
<diskin> но права 644 не позволят редактировать файл никому, кроме владельца
<diskin> 664 позволят
<diskin> если я ничего не путаю
<SkyRewir> diskin, да все верно, но можно ли сменить права по умолчанию для создаваемых файлов и директорий на 775, чтобы при команде touch права были такими -rwxrwxr-x   1  sftp         Developers 0 Feb 18 22:10 TEST2.TEST
<diskin> https://handynotes.ru/2010/02/umask.html
<diskin> https://habr.com/ru/post/109392/
<SkyRewir> diskin, спасибо umask 002 помог решить задачу
<diskin> SkyRewir, ну и отлично!
<diskin> только надо его задать по идее в конфиге sftp тоже?
<SkyRewir> diskin, в конфигурации sshd_config вставить Subsystem sftp internal-sftp -u 0002 ?
<diskin> SkyRewir, вот это я не знаю, лучше попробовать
<SkyRewir> diskin, большое спасибо, всё получилось!
<diskin> SkyRewir, я в тебя верил! )
<Irbis> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-20
<SkyRewir> Всем привет!
<SkyRewir> Ребята, подскажите кто знает, сертификат LPIС котируются на территории СНГ? Есть ли смысл начинать обучение и платить за сертификацию?
<SergeyIT> чем больше бумажек, тем лучше
<SergeyIT> хотя... https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/13951295
<rapidsp> большинство эйчаров знают только MS и Cisco :)
<SergeyIT> эта бумажная распальцовка никому не нужна, и даже вредна... только hr этого не понимают.... или понимают, но так им проще
<SkyRewir> Я обдумываю развитие своей карьеры и не могу понять, что выбрать и в каком направлении двигаться, может кто-нибудь подскажет как определиться с дальнейшим вектором развития?
<SergeyIT> какое образование, местоположение, чем занимался, хочешь заниматься - много вопросов
<SkyRewir> Образование самое-то для программиста, окончил факультет туризма и судя по надписи в дипломе я "Специалист в области туристических услуг", но в данный момент работаю в юридической фирме системным администратором и поддерживаю сайты.
<SkyRewir> Извиняюсь свет отключили
<SergeyIT> SkyRewir: тяжелый случай... что-то надо получать или через знакомых устраиваться
<diskin> ... и UPS поставить
<SergeyIT> надолго не спасет
<SkyRewir1>  Прошел несколько уроков по верстке вэб-сайтов и php, mysql на YouTube, скачал с торрента несколько видеокурсов по вэб. Год занимаюсь вэб-разработкой. Полгода как пересел на Linux понемногу изучаю
<SkyRewir1> diskin, UPS не спасает, как только свет в доме отключают, гаснет и оборудование провайдера
<diskin> а, тогда и провайдеру надо купить UPS!
<SkyRewir1> :D
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-23
<stanislav_sizon4> что-то тихо тут совсем стало
<Sergey_IT> жжжжжж
<stanislav_sizon4> о, зажужжал(
<Sergey_IT> шлеп
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-24
<podivilov> Всем салюд!
<podivilov> Есть тут кто живой?
<archergodson> podivilov, чё хотел-то?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-02-18
<Sergey_IT> О, 20 лиц
#ubuntu-ru 2020-02-20
<Sergey_IT> чего то все молчат :(
<Sergey_IT> посмотрел ubuntu 20.04... уродец какой-то, для пацанов
#ubuntu-ru 2020-02-21
<SKonst> SergeyIT, для каких пацанов?
<andrex> у которых дырок много лишних
<SKonst> а я думал для чотких
<SergeyIT> на телефонный интерфейс смахивает
<andrex> стильно, модно, молодежно
<SergeyIT> добавить еще "Алиса, скажи где..."
<andrex> ок гуголь
<SergeyIT> отошел...
<user217217> добрый день. не получается воспользоваться сетевой картой для выхода в интернет (локалка видна). похоже на проблему с dns. прошу помощи
<diskin> user217217, привет
<andrex> ping 1.1.1.1
<user217217> andrex: network is unreachable
<andrex> user217217, пинай прова
<user217217> вайфай той же сети работает
<user217217> по шнуру -только локалка
<andrex> ну кидай на пасту инфу о настройке сети
<user217217> ifconfig?
<user217217> inxi -n
<user216_> https://termbin.com/nqef
<user216_> https://termbin.com/kvis
<user216_> andrex: inxi -n  |  ifconfig ^^^
<andrex> ip route
<andrex> а лучше даже так netstat -r -n
<user217217217> andrex: https://termbin.com/7qm9
<user217217217> andrex: https://termbin.com/hv4z
<andrex> и трасировку сделай до тогоже 1.1.1.1 нук либо другой херни
<user217_> andrex: traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<andrex> чет мне кажется что на роутере не настроены маршруты на пор если конечно там не через свичт
<user217_> andrex: напрямую от роутера тоже не работает
<user217_> andrex: и тамчерез свитч
<andrex> микроик с дефолтными настроками?
<user217_> andrex: угу
<user217_> andrex: я втыкал кабель в роутер от которого точки доступа раьотают успешно и тоже самое было
<andrex> хз кроме того что в маршрутах нет localhost нифига я не увидел) ну и то что у тебя какого то фига шлюз не отвечает)  и роут идет 100 лет
<andrex> жди когото умного, а не упоротого как я) либо гугли чо
<user217217> andrex: спонсором представления может быть нетворк-менеджер?
<diskin> user217217, а локалка точно работает?
<diskin> я видел такие сетевые карты, которые не работали без принудительного выставления link speed, типа она не работала по гигабиту, а по 100мбит работала
<SergeyIT> посмотри темы на форуме... может с драйвером что, может имя эзернета в NM неправильно введено (было такое)
<andrex> чет мне кажется дело в mtu
<andrex> поставь 1480
<andrex> а не 1500
<andrex> а может фаервол)
<user217_> я не совсем в этом понимаю, но может быть картинка с DNS поможет прояснить ситуацию:
<user217_> https://imgur.com/M3Y8cVr
<user217_> и да, у всех остальных по кабелю всё работает
<user217_> SergeyIT: да, я какой-то профиль руками удалял из подключений
<user217_> SergeyIT: а можно ему dpkg-reconfigure как-то сделать?
<andrex> у тебя не с днс проблема
<user217_> andrex: mtu > automatic
<andrex> у тебя проблема в целом со шлюзом
<andrex> ибо хотябы для пига ip днс не нужен
<user217_> andrex: впринцыпе - согласен
<andrex> ip link set mtu 1480 dev имя карты
<andrex> если не заработает значит в другом дело а я спать
<user217_> andrex: я в гуе сделал, но не помогло
<SergeyIT> а если загрузиться с флешки в лайв режиме попробовать
<andrex> скорее всего будет норм) если апшка работает)
<andrex> чето он сломал
<diskin> отключался. решилась проблема? )
